# 

## Wakmen

Proponuję w tym wątku umieszczać tylko pozytywne opinie o swoich wykonawcach a nie masło maślane nie dotyczące tematu. Uwagi do swych nie najlepszych wykonawców proszę umieszczać w wątku: "TRÓJMIASTO - Czarna lista wykonawców". 
Jeżeli ktoś kogoś poszukuje, chce otrzymać jakieś ceny usług, towarów czy ma jakiekolwiek inne pytanie to proszę umieszczać je w wątku "Grupa Trójmiasto i okolice". Tam otrzymacie wszelkie dodatkowe i niezbędne dla każdego z Was informacje. Tutaj wszelki spam nie jest mile widziany bo ten wątek straci swój pierwotny cel i stanie się bezwartościowy.

----------


## Wakmen

Mogę bardzo polecić :
Ryszard KRZESZEWSKI tel. 502153823.

Specjalista od konstrukcji dachowych i pokryć gontami bitumicznymi. Mieszka we Władysławowie ale jak jest większa robota to i dalej się wypuszcza. Jego robotę można zobaczyć w moim albumie.
Podsumowując  - bardzo polecam.

----------


## [email protected]

*P.Gajkowski*cieśla.fachowiec z prawdziwego zdarzenia.Namiar 692707131
Murarzep Jan i ekipa .Rewelacja, zadnych uwag, a dom skonczony 0607862132
WOD_KANcudny człowiek, *Mistrz* w swojej dziedzinie

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia,
> 
> a może jakieś namiary na WOD-KAN?
> 
> /Krzysztof


p Kaziu 0607290-445

----------


## Ados

firma A-Tom z Lublewa - hydraulika, ogrzewanie, kominki
bardzo proklienckie i fachowe podejście oraz dobre ceny

058 691 70 11

----------


## CMYK

POLECAM GORACO  geologa pan Szyłanski 0502 526 801, dom 348 52 83
szybko na czas i bardzo bardzo tanio zamowilem ekspertyze gruntu po wymianie przyjechal zgodnie z ustalona godzina z 3 chlopakami wpadli na dzialke zrobili pomiary i skasowali zamiast 80 zl 50 myslalem ze cos nie tak ale nie wszystko w porzadku i jeszcze do domu przyslal 2 egzemplarze oprawionej ekspertyzy lacznie z mapka za darmo CUD.
Za odwierty bierze 50 zl (przy badaniu na jakiej glebokosci zalegaja torfy)
CMyK

----------


## CMYK

Tak sobie pomyslalem ze jak przegladam forum od podstaw szukajac ekip to dam wyniki

Stolarze: od kuchni
Michal Lejk 693-477-315
Andrzej Wandtke 0601-299 855

od drzwi
Lech i Piotr Sprada Osie k. Grudziadza 0502-430-961 (052) 332 96 90
Kąkol 684-07-45 ( uwaga niechluje przy montazu, drzwi ok)
firma LIBOR ul. Harcerska 25 Reda 678-56-67

Elewacje
pan Klachowicz 0606 103 675
Ciesla
Andrzej Kobiela 0607-712-935

Hurtownie
PATOKA Lublewo (kolo Kolbud) (05 :cool:  691 71 00 bardzo mile panie ale do nich isc na koncu z kosztorysami z innych hurtowni -dadza nizsze maja wszystko nawet na wykonczeniowke
Stal Centrostal Kokoszki 347-53-10 pani Hanna Kiryluk ceny stali nawet przy dowozie tansze o 200 zl na tonie niz w njatanszej hurtowni 
Gs Banino Gwozdzie i inne duperele (brak telefonu)
To dzis na tyle
moze jak nie zapomne to jutro dalsza czesc 
CMyK

----------


## kol

Na 100 % mogę polecić stolarza - jak do tej pory wszystkie meble jakie mam są jego roboty, aktualnie czekam na łazienkę. jak zwykle terminy przesuwane, ale co do jakości i wykonania bez zastrzeżeń.
Pan o dkominków też warty polecenia. Wolno ale starannie.

Jeżeli ktoś chce telefon, to podam na privie.

----------


## CMYK

jak obiecalem po przekopaniu sie przez cala liste trojmiejska podaje co zebralem sa to kontakty polecane minimum przez 2 osoby-bede do tego watku dodawal znalezione informacje od ekipach i materialach

BETON na stan dzisiejszy pod wzgledem ceny i polecenia przez roznych ludzi (chodzi o atesty, jakosc i sklad) to BETON THOMAS ul. Marynarki Polskiej Gdansk 0508 018 133 (cena 188 zl netto+pompa gratis) podobno pozwyzej 20m3 mozna negocjowac; 10 zl za skladniki dodatkowe od metra jedna betoniarka zabiera 9 m3

TARTAKI
kaszub 686 24 27
stara kiszewa 687 63 36
Robakowo k. Luzina Lange Andrzej 0602 445 274 (slowny i na czas)

Wylewki
Kasprowicz 0501 784 662
Wicki 0693 37 089
Serafin Marek 0601 831 484 (super)
Toporek 0605 10 33 71 (super ale ciezki w obyciu, fachowiec)

Tynki
Lidzbarski 0604 42 48 11
Toporek 0605 10 33 71
Jarosław Diller  0502 324 513
Andrzej Henning 0501 144 979 (nie mozna negosjowac ceny ale dobry fahowiec)

Tynki zewnetrzne, elewacje
Radek 0606443 494
Piotr Freitag 604 455 684

Dekarz
Gojtowski Stanislaw 684-74-71, 0692 707 131
Gralak 0601 643 065 (rewelacja ale nie tani)
Jan Malz 693 865 695
Witold Dejk 0605 594 634, 601 156 163
Jarosław Stępinski 0608 706 953

Cieśla
Gajkowski 0692 707 131 (super)
Andrzej Kobiela 607 712 935

Stolarz kuchnia, schody
Leszek Czerwonka 0601 631 952 (najlepij dac gotowy projekt)
Anrdrzej Wandtke 0601 299 855
Michal Lejk 0693 477 315

Wykonczeniowka
Zbigniew Szyc 0600 946 788
Krzysztof Hinca 0509 836 578
Msrcin Falgowski 0600 138 044 (dodatkowo malowanie z agregatu)

Kafelkarz
p. Andrzej  0604 453 930 (mistrz swiata)

Hydraulika
Jan Dziecielski 0602 740 079

Bruk, nawierzchnie 
Stefan Krauze 0607 689 799, 684-91-34 (dokladny i tani)

Jezeli ktos zauwazy jakis blad w telefonie czy nazwisku dajcie znac
Pozdrawiam
CMyK
po paru dniach przewijania listy mam juz dosyc ale sporo sie dowiedzialem
sadze ze jezeli ktos bedzie bral te osoby bedzie mial mniej siwych wlosow nie mowie ze wogole

----------


## DarekN

CMYK
Ja się przyłączam do ciebie i potwierdzam, że Dekarz Jarek Stępiński (608 - 706 953) i jego kolega Leszek (606 - 420 385) to jedni z najlepszych fachowców jakich spotkałem w życiu. Nie tylko robią super i nie trzeba ich nadzorować, ale sami podają pomysły odnośnie rozwiązań i usprawnień. Robią bardzo dokładnie. Mój dach był bardzo trudny, ale dzięki nim wygląda świetnie. Po tym jak zrobili u mnie dach klienci z okolicy sami się do nich zgłaszali (m.in. mój sąsiad, u którego będą robili dach na wiosnę).

Innych ekip nie polecam choć było kilka dobrych ale z każdą miałem mniejsze lub wieksze problemy, ale Jarek i Leszek to mistrzowie!!!

pozdrawiam
Darek

----------


## rafalg

wod-kan, gaz: kompleksowo hydraulika, kanalizacja, ogrzewanie, isntalacje gazowe. Rewelacja co do wykonania, terminowość i fachowość
Stanisław Dul
607 216 499

----------


## rafalg

Haginz kominki - Hubert Hinc
Mimo negatywnej opinii Gosi (i jej architekt Makander zaryzykowałem). o to wnioski:
1. Profesjonalna obsługa - terminowa
2. Podczas procesu budowy kominka na bieżąco konsultowali materiały, kolory, sposób realizacji
3. O wszystkim informowali
4. Mieli najkorzstniejszą ofertę cenową ze wszystkich.
5. Materiały - wylot z kominka do komina żeliwny, kominek mam Spartherm'a (taki wybrałem)

Mimo lekkiej obawy (o czym pisała Gosia) nie mogłem się do niczego przyczepić. 
Hubert Hinc - 501 036 721

----------


## anekri

*Projekty przyłączy*  Michał Rejniak 692-163-274
*Stolarz* schody i drzwi - Pipka Mirosław 676-86-13
no i wychwalana   :Lol:   co by nie zapeszyć   :Wink2:   firma A-Tom 691-70-11

----------


## [email protected]

*Geodeta p Hebel*profesjonalista z doswiadczeniem, dobre ceny *0602 49 25 69*

----------


## [email protected]

*Architekt p Jolanta Makander*pozwoliła przebrnac etap wyborów materiałow,  , zrobiła projekt, czuwała nad wszystkim.Rewelacja!tel 0501785505

----------


## [email protected]

*p Krzysiu*, cała wykończeniówka.Staranny, uczynny, miły, dokładny, precyzyjny i ......czegóz chciec jeszcze  :Wink2:   :big tongue: telefon 0509836578 bardzo przyzwoity cenowo.Wielkie brawa, teraz moge juz na 100% bo własnie u mnie skonczył  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

*Systemy Alarmowe p Piotr Partyka*Geniusz alarmowy.Myślę, ze idzie reka w reke z naszym forumowym -ZBYCHEM  :Wink2:  jako jedyny znał odpowiedzi na moje bardzo szczegółowe pytania.Praca jest tez jego hobby.A, chyba nie nalezy do najtanszych, ale to juz naprawde fachowie z najwyzszej półki.namiary pan *Piotr 0607613060*

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *p Krzysiu*, cała wykończeniówka.Staranny, uczynny, miły, dokładny, precyzyjny i ......czegóz chciec jeszcze  
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]* a do pana Krzysia jest jakiś numer?


tak, ja ostatnio nieprzytomna jestem, to Krzysiu Hintc 0509836578

----------


## grody

MOgę dorzucić do tej listy fachowców od obudowy kominków - naprawdę świetni i nie drodzy - p. Adrian - 695775960 - robią też wykończeniówkę tzn. karton-gipsy.
oraz dekarzy - 604218967 - trzeba się wcześniej umówić bo często jeżdżą do Norwegii
Grody

----------


## [email protected]

Najpiekniejsze farby na swiecie  :Wink2:  z cudowna zamglona kolorystyka.Nie najtansze ale jakosciowo rewelacja.Pan Adam, pomoze, doradzi i dowiezie na miejsce.Dzisiaj z zachwytem gapiłam sie na swoje sciany.p *Adam farby Benjamin Moor 0503090829*

----------


## [email protected]

Kafelkarz, Pan Andrzej, po wizycie u mnie jak sam stwierdził" moze zostac astronauta" wszystko miał wylizone co do milimetra.Sprostał nawet wymaganiom wymagajacej p Joli.Namiar, pan Andrzej 0604453930

----------


## [email protected]

*Elektrycy*p Andrzej i kolega.Czysto, szybko w 1000% profesjonalnie 0502399253

----------


## [email protected]

Wykonawca boskich stiuków i struktur, u mnie miedzy innymi robił strukture na kominku.Artysta, nie moge inaczej powiedziec  :big tongue:  Zdecydowałam sie z lekiem ze wzgledu na dosc wysoka cene, ale efekty zaparły mi dech p Tadeusz 0501 182735

----------


## [email protected]

Mistrz kamienia, kamieniarz z powołania.Mógłby Michała Anioła spokojnie zastapic  :Lol:  .Pan *Kramer*0502306149

----------


## xan

Polecam firmę GRALANTA ul: Elbląska w Gdańsku. tel (05 :cool:  301-61-13 kom 601641470. Jestem bardzo zadowolony, przyjechali doradzili co oni sugerują potem wysłuchali co ja mam do powiedzenia. Po kilku dniach dokładny kosztorys wyszczegulnione każde kolanko złączka, projekt  itp. Są oprócz tego autoryzowanym serwisem kotłów np jak Beretta, Vailant itp przyjechał 1 fachowiec w kilka dni zrobił inst wodną i grzewczą, mają swoich kominiarzy oraz projektantów. Kasa zapłacona ja już o sprawie zapomniałem a tu dzwoni gość dowiedzieć się czy wszystkie dokumenty otrzymałem a może w czymś pomóc?? POLECAM profesjonalna ekipa.
Na wszystko oczywiście gwarancja.

----------


## KrzysztofJ_76

Korekta telefonu do p. Kazimierza Wickiego

Wylewki i tynki tradycyjne p. Kazimierz Wicki tel. 693 379 089

Wylewki
Kasprowicz 0501 784 662
Wicki 0693 37 089
Serafin Marek 0601 831 484 (super)
Toporek 0605 10 33 71 (super ale ciezki w obyciu, fachowiec)

----------


## Bart2

Polecam PWT GEOTEST Gdańsk Grunwaldzka 138/5 tel 3416901.
Dokumentacja geotechniczna - na czas, w dobrej cenie i w pełni profesjonalnie naprawde OK.

----------


## dana531

Wiem ze Polaszek z Redy jest stosunkowo o wiele drozszy od pozostałych ekip ale solidny

----------


## rispetto

Kafelkarz - p. Janusz, tel.887179422. Superfachowiec za bardzo przystępną cenę. Jedyny problem to obłożenie pracą. Trzeba umawiać się z wyprzedzeniem, ale warto zaczekać.
Instalacje wod-kan - p. Lewna, tel. 601629486 - jestem bardzo zadowolony, zarówno z jakości, jak i z ceny.
Kominkarz - niestety nie pamiętam nazwiska, tel. 602300114. Człowiek współpracuje ze sklepem z kominkami przy ul. Kartuskiej w Gdańsku. Bardzo solidny i terminowy.
Hurtownia mat. bud - Ajlant w Żukowie, 0601681530, mają własny transport i jak potrzeba to nawet worek cementu przywiozą, bardzo elastyczni w rozliczeniach
Wszelkie prace budowlane - Stanisław Szyca 604890459, żałuję, że spotkałem go dopiero na koniec budowy, pierwszorzędny fachowiec i przede wszystkim - myśli na budowie !!!
Posadzki "z helikoptera" - 604758781 - tanio, szybko, idealnie równo, do mnie przyjechało chyba z dziesięciu chłopa   :ohmy:  
Schody drewniane - 691697677 - bardzo solidnie i terminowo
Geodeta - Zofia Bielska - 601628514
Żwir, piasek, kruszywo - 603642043, full service   :big grin:  , z Chwaszczyna
Dekarz - Jan Malz - o nim chyba już było, 693865695. Super
Instslacja przyłącza gazowego - firma AMET z Oliwy przy Droszyńskiego, telefonu niestety już nie mam
Nie wszyscy zatrudnieni u mnie fachowcy się sprawdzili, ale z tymi powyżej nie było najmniejszego problemu i mogę ich polecić

----------


## trusted

> Wiem ze Polaszek z Redy jest stosunkowo o wiele drozszy od pozostałych ekip ale solidny


Dzięki za informację, czy znasz jakieś ekipy równie solidne lecz tańsze ?

z okolicy Redy lub Wejherowa ?

----------


## dana531

Mnie bedzie budował Pan Baranowski z Luzina  ze swoja ekipą.A wiem ze mozna na nim polegac poniewaz w zeszłym roku budował mojej kolezance i była z niego zadowolona i dlatego zdecydowałam sie na niego.
Jego komorka to 604475073

----------


## Wakmen

Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
Bardzo gorąco polecam.

Niestety po 2 latach użytkowania jestem wściekły na ekipę pana Lademana. Zrobiła największą fuszerkę jak była możliwa.
Tynki faktycznie były gładkie jak lustro ale ... miękkie jak masło. Po tych dwóch latach wyglądają jakby miały z dwadzieścia lat. Teraz zastanawiam się co z tym zrobić.
Zadzwoniłem niedawno do p. Lademana i ... przyznał się, że zastosował tynk gipsowy lekki maszynowy, który stosuje się do sófitów bo łatwo go zatrzeć, ma dłuższy czas obróbki, mniej piasku w składzie. Same plusy dla wykonawcy! 
Niech inwestor odbierze, zapłaci i ... sam się później martwi.

Pana Lademana wrzuciłem na czarną listę wykonawców i p. Lademan wie dobrze o tym.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
> Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
> Bardzo gorąco polecam.
> Więcej można na ten temat poczytać :
> tutaj.


Niemozliwe i gniazdek Ci nie zatynkowali?Ma widac facet rózne ekipy, bo ja i pare osob w takim zachwycie nie jestem po ich wizycie  :sad:

----------


## Beata Gdańsk

Polecam firmę p. Kwidzińskiego z Chmielna.  tel; 603 60 00 54. 
Ekipa pracuje sprawnie, bardzo czysto, pytają o efekty wizualne. 
Bez zastrzeżeń. Polecam gorąco.

----------


## [email protected]

> Polecam firmę p. Kwidzińskiego z Chmielna.  tel; 603 60 00 54. 
> Ekipa pracuje sprawnie, bardzo czysto, pytają o efekty wizualne. 
> Bez zastrzeżeń. Polecam gorąco.


Beata, miło by było, gdybys sie przywitała, powiedziała gdzie budujesz i na jakim jestes etapie.Szczytem szczescia, by było, jakbys napisała jeszcze co ta ekipa robi  :Confused:  Mam niejasne wrazenie, ze  ktos kto ma 3 posty, a juz poleca ekipe,  ma w tym "swoj interes" ale to oczywiscie tylko moje odczucie

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Jak niektórzy wiedzą, że jestem wymagający (chyba jak każdy) ale ekipa tynkarzy to mi się udała. 
> Tynki gipsowe ORTH'a wykonała u mnie ekipa p. LADEMANA tel. 604424811
> Bardzo gorąco polecam.
> Więcej można na ten temat poczytać :
> tutaj.
> 
> 
> Niemozliwe i gniazdek Ci nie zatynkowali?Ma widac facet rózne ekipy, bo ja i pare osob w takim zachwycie nie jestem po ich wizycie


1. We wszystkie puszki wkładali plastykowe pokrywki.
2. Faktycznie to u mnie robili jego stali pracownicy bo i poza gorącym sezonem tynkarskim. Gdy jest więcej to zatrudnia jeszcze dodatkowo ludzi na dzieło więc może miałem szczeęście albo trzeba było zgłosić poprawki. Napewno by poprawili a śladu poprawek by nie było.

----------


## Beata Gdańsk

Witam, 
Poleciłam ekipę budującą kominki, aby ktoś mógł być, jak ja, zadowolony z porządnej roboty. Nie mam korzyści z tej reklamy..... sama muszę wydać pieniądze za wykonanie. Myślisz Gosiu, że nie ma bezinteresownych ludzi?? 
Aktualnie robię remont i modernizację kominka w domku szeregowym w Osowie. Do tej pory był to kominek otwarty i niefunkcjonalny. Teraz mam kominek z wkładem, dość nowoczesny z 3 szybami. Mam tez rozprowadzone ogrzewanie do 3 pomieszczeń. Firma p. Kwidzińskiego jest wykonawcą. Świetnie tez zrobili obudowę kominka z kamienia. Wszystko jak chciałam więc jest powód do zadowolenia. 
Jestem początkująca w tym forum i czytam Wasze wypowiedzi, gdyz na jesieni chciałabym rozpocząć budowę domu w Tokarach NOwych k/ Czeczewa. Na pewno skorzystam z podanych na forum telefonów. 
Miłego dnia

----------


## groszek 3

To ja może polecę Pana Adam Kujawskiego z Kościerzyny - robi schody drewniane.
Terminowo, b.ładne i czysto przy tym.  
Nie ukrywam że jestem b.zadowolona z jego wykonawstwa.
Ma swoją stronę internetową: www.schodynawymiar.pl

polecam

----------


## kolia

Polecam okna od Pana Zielińskiego, już nie raz wychwalanego na forum Trójmiasto - okna plastiki. Jedna uwaga nie patrzcie na początkową wycenę, bo ona nijak ma się do ceny końcowej, najlepiej dać do wyceny a potem umówić się na spotkanie i ponegocjować, super obsługa no i okna ładne   :big grin: .   On teraz sprzedaje okna Techniki Okiennej z Elbląga, profil Deceuninck Zendow, jak ktoś chce to Vekę też ma ale bardziej poleca te z Elbląga. 
OKNA SERWIS 
Piotr Zieliński 
Mściwoja 3 
Gdynia
tel: 621-70-59

----------


## KrzysztofJ_76

Polecam:

1) ELEKTRYCY - p. Karol - +48 606 236 178 z kolegami elektrykami:

             - instalacja układana pod linijkę
             - jak inni fachowcy określili "projekt z głową"
             - najlepsza cena jaką dostałem
             - czysto i sprawnie (3-4 chłopa)

2) TYNKI GIPSOWE MASZYNOWE - ekipa p.Lademanna +48 604 424 811 - mistrzowie   :cool:  

Jeżeli nie zawiodą (a jak dotąd współpraca układa się wyśmienicie), to następni będą specjaliści od wod-kan, co/cwu, kominków i gazu (ATOM z Lublewa).

Zupełnie zgadzam się z Gosią, że dobre ekipy, to klucz do sukcesu w procesie budowy domu   :big tongue: 

/Krzysztof

----------


## Ados

właśnie wykonano u nas kuchnię, polecam wykonawcę 

Pan Ronkowski z Konarzyn (k. Kościerzyny) 0604 631 749

dla mnie bomba, byłem pozytywnie zaskoczony solidnie, sprawnie i przyzwoicie cenowo, mieli jakiś problem i jedną rzecz musieli następnego dnia poprawić i mimo że zapłaciłem za całość od razu to następnego dnia sie z rana zjawili i wszystko porządnie wykonali, w czasie wymyślania całości dużo rzeczy podpowiedział też

szkoda tylko, że nie podłączają sprzętu, zlewu i zmywarki, niestety, ale mimo to rewelacja, za całkiem sporą zabudowę zapłaciliśmy 8 tys. zł. z szerszym blatem który od razu wpuszczono pod okna aby służył za parapet, szuflady ze zwalniaczami itd itd

dla ciekawostki powiem, że Pan ten wykonywał stolarkę na Poczcie na Długiej w Gdańsku

----------


## SebaFot

Wirtua Garden
Działa na terenie całej polski.
http://www.ogrody.wirtua.net

----------


## marcychna

> Tak sobie pomyslalem ze jak przegladam forum od podstaw szukajac ekip to dam wyniki
> 
> Stolarze: od kuchni
> Michal Lejk 693-477-315
> Andrzej Wandtke 0601-299 855
> 
> CMyK


Witam

Czy możesz mi przesłać jakieś zdjęcia ich kuchni?....a może znasz jakąś stronę gdzie mogę zerknąć na kuchnie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Alunek

Cieśla i dekarz w jednej osobie - p. Piotr Brodnicki-tel. 667-94-30-74 
 - ma sporo roboty, ale warto poczekać, pracuje z pomocnikiem. Pracują 5 dni w tygodniu po 8-10 godz. z jedną przerwą na śniadanie. Jak narazie to najlepsza ekipa , jaką miałam do tej pory, a efekt ich pracy można obejrzeć na fotkach. Na jesień umówiliśmy się jeszcze na podbitkę.

----------


## CMYK

> Dzień dobry!
> 
> Na chrzcie dali mi Justyna )) Jestem w trakcie budowy w okolicach Gdańsk (miejscowośc Jankowo) i poszukuje dobrego tynkarza. Bo własnie kończa elektrykę i wodno-kan ufff, nareszcie
> Pozdrawiam


wyzej sa polecani dobrzy tynkarze np p.Wicki ale u nich trzeba termin zamawiac 3 miesace wczesniej
CMyK

----------


## Krzyzak

Ja mogę szczerze polecić murarzy:
Andrzej i Ireneusz Malotka, tel. 693 124 525

solidni, dokładni, bardzo dobrze zorganizowani, właściwie bezobsługowi - nie trzeba im niczego pokazywać, załatwiać czy organizować - sami zamówią co trzeba i wykonają w odpowiednim czasie; nie będą pracować gdy pogoda temu nie sprzyja - wolą zrobić później, ale za to porządnie

niestety są bardzo zajęci i pewnie mają już pełen portfel zamówień, więc należy się umawiać z ogromnym wyprzedzeniem

----------


## justysia88

> Napisał justysia88
> 
> Dzień dobry!
> 
> Na chrzcie dali mi Justyna )) Jestem w trakcie budowy w okolicach Gdańsk (miejscowośc Jankowo) i poszukuje dobrego tynkarza. Bo własnie kończa elektrykę i wodno-kan ufff, nareszcie
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> wyzej sa polecani dobrzy tynkarze np p.Wicki ale u nich trzeba termin zamawiac 3 miesace wczesniej
> CMyK


Dziekuję bardzo za informację . Listę polecanych tynkarzy stworzyłam sobie na podstawie  opinii forumowiczów wyrażanych na "Białej liscie wykonawców z Trójmiasta. Pana Kaziemierz Wicki  równiez  tam figuruje.
Jestem w trakcie rozmów z kilkoma panami. Jeszcze raz dziękuje.  Każda dodatkowa opinia jest cenna. 
 :big grin:  Miłego dnia .

----------


## roslena

> POLECAM GORACO  geologa pan Szyłanski 0502 526 801, dom 348 52 83
> szybko na czas i bardzo bardzo tanio zamowilem ekspertyze gruntu po wymianie przyjechal zgodnie z ustalona godzina z 3 chlopakami wpadli na dzialke zrobili pomiary i skasowali zamiast 80 zl 50 myslalem ze cos nie tak ale nie wszystko w porzadku i jeszcze do domu przyslal 2 egzemplarze oprawionej ekspertyzy lacznie z mapka za darmo CUD.
> Za odwierty bierze 50 zl (przy badaniu na jakiej glebokosci zalegaja torfy)
> CMyK



Coś chyba nie tak? Dzwoniłem do tego Pana i za zbadanie gruntu "krzyknął" mi coś około 400 - 500 zł (w zależności czy z fakturą czy bez). Skąd te 50 PLN??? Może trzeba się targować, ale, aż tak  :Smile: ) z 500 na 50  :Smile: 
Czy ktoś jeszcze badał grunt?
Arek

----------


## Śliwka

Ja badałam w maju, cena 300, 4 egz. dokumentacji i mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## stasiupomorze

> Witam  ..interesują mnie okna drewniane..drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa..w jednej kolorystyce...czy możecie polecić sprawdzone i dobre firmy, które zajmują się i montażem?


Witaj. Ja mam stolarke drewnianą fabryki "Dziadek" Okna i drzwi oczywiście w jednakowym kolorze malowane farba lazurową na drewnie meranti. Problem stanowi brama garażowa która raczej nie moze byc drewniana( w przypadku segmentowej) takze poszedłem na kompromis i mam brązową malowana na zblizony kolor. Całosć kupiłem u przedstawiciela "Dziadka" z Rumi.

----------


## jolcia27

*stasiupomorze* dziękuję bardzo za informacje...czy jesteś zadowolony z obsługi i montażu? jak długo czekałeś na realizację zamówienia?

----------


## stasiupomorze

> *stasiupomorze* dziękuję bardzo za informacje...czy jesteś zadowolony z obsługi i montażu? jak długo czekałeś na realizację zamówienia?


zanim trafiłem do rumi to probowałem u przedstawicila w Gdansku i Gdyni, ale nie byłem na tyle zdesperowany aby robic z nimi interes, 
obsługa  w Rumi ok montaż bez zastrzezen w jeden dzien całosc została skonczona, okna mam juz jakis czas i nie ma z nimi problemu, po zakonczeniu brudnych prac wykonczeniowych  wewnetrznych zadzwoniłem aby sie umówic na regulacje, i o dziwo na drugi dzien ekipa sie zjawiła i wykonała wszystkie regulacje oraz zakonserwowali mi specjalnym preparatem powierzchnie drewna. Firma Megabud sprawdziła sie tez u mojego znajomego. Warto ponegocjować ceny wyjsciowe, zawsze można coś uszczuplić.

----------


## jolcia27

a długo czekałeś na realizację zamówienia.... jutro się do nich wybieramy i tak z ciekawości pytam....z góry dziękuje bardzo  :big tongue:

----------


## stasiupomorze

> a długo czekałeś na realizację zamówienia.... jutro się do nich wybieramy i tak z ciekawości pytam....z góry dziękuje bardzo


Okres realizacji wynosił koło jednego miesiąca, ale była to  koncówka roku więc teraz termin może byc inny.

----------


## raffran

Masz problemy z *alarmem*, nie wiesz jak rozwiazac *problem z* *telefonami*,a moze potrzebujesz *centrale telefoniczna* do domu, albo potrzebujesz rozwiazan *sieci komputerowej (LAN),*a moze cos z *elektryki*? Polecam *Pana Wojtka z Gdanska*.
Pomoze,podpowie,pradzi,zalatwi,wykona.To jest poprostu geniusz,  *tel.0603 227812.*

----------


## hos

> Witam serdecznie 
> dzisiaj odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę, i zamierzam niezwłocznie ruszyć z budową aby jeszcze w tym roku ją zakonczyc i na zimę się wprowadzić do nowego domu. Dom parterowy 140mkw. Poszukuję pilnie geodety do wytyczenia domu. Proszę o jakieś namiary na sprawdzoną osobę. Dziękuję


witaj ja tez buduje w Redzie i mam dobrego niedrogiego geodetę jak jeszcze nieznalazłeś
jak bedziesz chciał nr to napisz mi a gdzie sie bedziesz budował?

----------


## hos

> Napisał jolcia27
> 
> Witam  ..interesują mnie okna drewniane..drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa..w jednej kolorystyce...czy możecie polecić sprawdzone i dobre firmy, które zajmują się i montażem?
> 
> 
> Witaj. Ja mam stolarke drewnianą fabryki "Dziadek" Okna i drzwi oczywiście w jednakowym kolorze malowane farba lazurową na drewnie meranti. Problem stanowi brama garażowa która raczej nie moze byc drewniana( w przypadku segmentowej) takze poszedłem na kompromis i mam brązową malowana na zblizony kolor. Całosć kupiłem u przedstawiciela "Dziadka" z Rumi.


moja znajoma tez u niego wszystko robiła i jest bardzo zadowolona ja tez chyba bede korzystać mowi ze na bramie garazowej Wiśniowskiego zarobila ok.1000zł

----------


## jolcia27

Witajcie  :big tongue:  ....już po bólu - zamówione : okna i drzwi z firmy "Dziadek"oraz bramy garażowe Wiśniowskiego; wszystko u przedstawiciela w/w firm *-"Megabud" w Rumii*.Bardzo sympatyczny i pełen fachowego doradztwa P.*Michał Michnowicz* przyjechał na budowę i najpierw pomierzył, a potem dopiero wyliczał nasze zamówienie, zanim podjęliśmy ostateczną decyzję. Zdecydowalismy sie na te firmę, ponieważ był tam najkrótszy okres wyczekiwania, cenowo naprawdę niewielkie różnice a także dlatego,że mogliśmy obejrzeć w realu zamontowaną już przez tę firmę stolarkę. Mam nadzieję ,że tak jak do tej pory jesteśmy zadowoleni , tak będzie też do końca.
Z tych wykonawców też jesteśmy zadowoleni  :big grin:   solidnie i naprawdę niedrogo:
- Geotechnik : P.*Szyłański* 058-348-52-83
- Geodeta : P.*Gieroń* 0604-938-641
- Gaz+inst.sanit. : P.*Klawitter* 058-682-93-89
- Kier.budowy : P.*Tałanda* 0695-640-570
- murarzy i cieśli niestety nie moge podać - bo już sa niedostępni  :sad:  
ale jak już zacznie *dekarz* kłaść dachówki, to podam namiar- ma dobra opinię i dobrze kładzie-sprawdzone!!!!, ale to później, bo ja już czekam jak na szpilkach   :Evil:  na te dachówki, by dojechały do nas...

----------


## Krzyzak

Do listy pragnę dopisać pana Zdzisława Nadolskiego. 
Prowadzi firmę "Dachy od korzeni" i zamówiłem u niego całą galanterię dachową w rozsądnych cenach. Zamówiłem też u niego więźbę dachową i było to najtaniej jak znalazłem (próbowałem 4 tartaki).
Najbardziej podobało mi się, że widać iż temu człowiekowi zależy na sprzedaży - właściwie to on dbał o łączność między nami, podjeżdżał do mnie do pracy, żeby przywieźć dachówkę do obejrzenia czy próbny wydruk z cenami materiałów. Jak powiedział, że np. we wtorek zadzwoni, to zadzwonił we wtorek. Bardzo pro-klienckie podejście, słowny i terminowy.
Tel.: 602 197 344.

----------


## benyś

Kowal Pan Górski wystawia się na Giełdzie w Pruszczu (czarne audi cygaro) jest niedrogi i solidny polecam niestety zgubiłem jego tel

----------


## jolcia27

Tak jak obiecałam.._dekarz_ *Marek Kotłowski* z Lęborka tel.0502134604 : solidnie, fachowo, szybko, sprawnie, --a były ogromne upały  :cool:  wyjaśnia wątpliwości, doradza ....bez zastrzeżeń...

----------


## Dorota_M

Jak do tej pory to mogę polecić Geodetę i pana "koparkowego". 
Mam również cudnego kierownika budowy, tylko muszę potwierdzić czy mogę podać namiary na forum. 
Moja ekipa murarzy też do tej pory niele się spisuje, ale jeszcze nie skończyli, więc coby nie zapeszyć, namiary podam póniej  :smile: . 

GEODETA (SZCZEGÓLNIE DLA TYCH CO TO W GDAŃSKU SIĘ BUDUJĽ). 
*Jacek Baczyński z Gdańska, tel 600 472 971* 
- najszybciej, najrzetelniej i najtaniej. 

*p. Woniak (tzw. pan Koparkowy) tel. 601 61 84 72*

Z firm - hurtowni mogę polecić:  
- Połomski 601 18 79 38 - bloczki betonowe (polecał go już Cmyk); co prawda na fakturę czekałam ponad miesišc, ale ... jeli chodzi o dostawę i jakoć nie mam uwag. Gwarancja na uszkodzone w czasie transportu została uwzględniona bez najmniejszego problemu. 
- A i Z tel. 58 676 20 10; 
- Seeger Dach 58 761 88 88; (ja rozmawiałam z Robertem Suchockim i szczerze polecam)

Dekarzy nie polecam - bo cyrki jużsš na dzień dobry. Brrrrrrrrrrr. 
To na razie tyle. 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## CMYK

ja po prawie skonczonej robocie goraco polecam pana Dawidowskiego z ekipa murarzy jezeli ktos nie chce miec na poczatku przepraw z budowa domu to mozna brac w ciemno ale umawiac trzeba sie juz teraz na 2007 rok, rewelacja nie mialem zastrzezen do roboty, robia z glowa rowno i czysto, budowa po skonczonej robocie kazdego dnia posprzatana nie walaja sie steple, bloczki itp. Obecnie po pomiarach tynkarzy wszystkie sciany rowne i belki nad oknami wszystkie na tej samej wysokosci
tel. 607 862 132 w czasie budowy wychwytuja bledy projektowe i proponuja zmiany oczywiscie zkonsultowane z inspektorem zawsze mieli racje, zaluje ze kilka rzeczy ktore sugerowali nie wprowadzielm w czyn bo teraz musze poprawiac. POLECAM !!!!!!
CMyK

----------


## Krzyzak

Na poprzedniej stronie są namiary na ekipy podane przez CMYKa.
Otóż jest tam mały błąd - mianowicie pan Gojtowski nie jest dekarzem a cieślą - zresztą widnieje też w spisie cieśli, ale jest złe nazwisko (Gajkowski) - tylko telefon ten sam.
Mogę tylko napisać, że ten pan Gojtowski to już 4-te pokolenie cieśli z tej rodziny i też szczerze należy polecić jego ekipę.

----------


## CMYK

a ja z kolei pana Gojtowskiego z czystym sumieniem bym nie polecil coraz wiecej bledow wychodzi w konstukcji dachu ostatnio dekarza doprowadzili do szewskiej pasji nie dali belki przy jaskolce i cala sie odchylila do przodu niestety wyrownac juz nie mogl poniewaz caly dach byl juz zafoliowany. Pozatym nie prawidlowe odleglosci miedzy krokwiami a zostalo troche drewna jakby wlasnie na to aby ta odleglosc byla prawidlowa
to tyle nie liczac 3 tygodniowego spoznienia przez ktore wszystkich fachowcow musialem przesuwac
CMyK

----------


## CMYK

polecam gdynska firme Beditom od bram garazowych
www.beditom.pl maja swoje stanowisko na beniowskiego w oliwie na hali targowej ale tez mozna uderzyc bezposrednio do firmy moja bramka z napedem na pilota o wymiarach 230x240 kosztowala 3300 kolor orzech grubosc 4 cm przenikalnosc cieplna jak dla okien 1,1.
fachowa i profesjonalna obsluga na czas. Taka sama u Wisniowskiego kosztowala o 400 zl drozej u hormana najtaniej jak znalazlem to o 1100 zl drozej ale w podstawowym kolorze i grubosci 2 cm.
CMyK

----------


## jolcia27

Sorryy  :oops:  .... już od m-ca cieszymy się wstawionymi oknami i drzwiami i muszę Wam przekazać nasza opinię...firma *Megabud* z Rumii ---okna DZIADEK drewniane - jak pisałam wcześniej-chcieliśmy być bardzo zadowoleni i ze współpracy i z okien - i tak właśnie było i JEST !!!!!....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
zamówiliśmy u nich parapety wewnętrzne i są naprawdę super...właśnie dziś zamontowali....zewnętrzne też u nich zamówione...mają także w ofercie okna plastikowe....
Grupa fachowców naprawdę wie co robić trzeba, sprawnie i czysto...żadnego po sobie nie zostawią bałaganu.....
a co bardzo ważne ---- sympatyczni, uprzejmi młodzi ludzie....  :big tongue:  
my nie możemy narzekać na żadne nasze ekipy - nie mieliśmy żadnych problemów, ani z terminami ani z wykonawstwem, ale życzę wszystkim budującym, aby właśnie trafiali się tylko tacy wykonawcy wszystkich prac związanych z budowaniem.  
pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie
 :Lol:

----------


## hos

> Sorryy  .... już od m-ca cieszymy się wstawionymi oknami i drzwiami i muszę Wam przekazać nasza opinię...firma *Megabud* z Rumii ---okna DZIADEK drewniane - jak pisałam wcześniej-chcieliśmy być bardzo zadowoleni i ze współpracy i z okien - i tak właśnie było i JEST !!!!!....    
> zamówiliśmy u nich parapety wewnętrzne i są naprawdę super...właśnie dziś zamontowali....zewnętrzne też u nich zamówione...mają także w ofercie okna plastikowe....
> Grupa fachowców naprawdę wie co robić trzeba, sprawnie i czysto...żadnego po sobie nie zostawią bałaganu.....
> a co bardzo ważne ---- sympatyczni, uprzejmi młodzi ludzie....  
> my nie możemy narzekać na żadne nasze ekipy - nie mieliśmy żadnych problemów, ani z terminami ani z wykonawstwem, ale życzę wszystkim budującym, aby właśnie trafiali się tylko tacy wykonawcy wszystkich prac związanych z budowaniem.  
> pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie


a jak cenowo sprawa wygląda?

----------


## Dorota_M

Jolcia, daj namiary na tych od okien.

----------


## jolcia27

Stolarka drzwiona i okienna PHU *MEGABUD* Michał Michnowicz RUMIA 058-671-38-18
jeśli chodzi o cenę okien, to w porównaniu z innymi ofertami była różnica, ale stosunkowa niewielka, biorąc pod uwage jakość,termin realizacji, a przedewszystkim nie czuliśmy sie intruzami,którzy wymyślają a jeszcze nie sa do końca zdecydowani i jak pisałam wcześniej,mieliśmy możliwość oglądania w realu przed decyzją zakupu.
 :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Arco

Od 2 tygodni mieszkamy już w nowym domu, więc przyszła pora na podsumowanie. NIewiele jest ekip, które moge polecić ale na szczęście kilka się przwineło:

1. Instalacja c.o., wod-kan, gaz - DESTO z Rumii przy WINDOWS 2000 - Tomasz Gawęda "Mały" - 696403853 - najlepsza ekipa na budowie 

2. Murarz (murował u nas od momentu stropu) - p. Janusz 608 403 518 - robi tez inne rzeczy - u mnie na budowie do dzisiaj kończy kłaść kafle w garażu - robił też ocieplenie poddasza, płyty GK i malowanie, taras drewniany i ogrodzenie, kominy z kliknieru, panele - człowiek godny polecenia - robi tez elewacje.

3. Tynki p. Wicki - numer w postach powyżej

4. Kafelkarz - p. Staszek - namiar uzupełnię jak znajdę

5. Wylewki - p. Dawidowski - 602 192 704

6. Dekarz - Piotr Gawka - 604 246 721

Reszta nie nadaje sie do polecenia ... niestety

----------


## jolcia27

*Lesnik* oczyszczalnie także montuje firma "A-TOM " z Lublewa...tel.058 691-70-11...ja u nich kupiłam SOTRALENZ i będą montować...było b.konkurencyjnie....
A-TOM robi u nas wiele rzeczy z których jesteśmy zadowoleni, więc chyba i to zrobią OK... powodzenia

----------


## jolcia27

*Lesnik*  :Lol:  ...tu też możesz zapytać  http://www.ekofil.gdynia.pl/....a że to z Gdyni-- to bardziej mi po drodze był A-TOM

----------


## jolcia27

http://www.ekofil.gdynia.pl/

----------


## dareks

Chciałbym się przywitać po długiej nieobecności na forum.
I od razu mam kilka pytań, uwag.
- Gosiu, Beata ma rację chwaląc H. Kwidzińskiego (kominki). Mieszkam w Chmielnie i wiem jaki jest o nim zdanie jako o kominkarzu.

Natomiast mam taki problem : są tu dwie opinie (różne) o firmie Haginz z Żukowa wykonującą kominki. Jest ona przedstawicielem Tarnavy ( a taki kominek chciałbym mieć). Czy jest to solidna firma,  czy ktoś miał z nią do czynienia ? 
Kwidziński nie jest przedstawicielem Tarnavy - jest droższy.

----------


## CMYK

polecam juz sprawdzonego na swojej skorze pana Wickiego od tynkow za tydzien bedzie mi kladl wylewki tynki cena 14,50 za metr (cena z lutego obecnie 16 zl za metr) wylewki 24 zl za metr wszystko z materialem
CMyK

----------


## andziag78

Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli :smile:

----------


## andziag78

No i tak się rozpisałam, że nie dałam namiarów :smile:  tel: 606974289 www.mp2studio.pl

----------


## Krzyzak

> a ja z kolei pana Gojtowskiego z czystym sumieniem bym nie polecil coraz wiecej bledow wychodzi w konstukcji dachu


cóż - chyba ja też dałem opinię na wyrost...
podnieśli mi z jednej strony murłatę na garażu i dzięki temu przymocowana do nie krokiew zbliżyła się do murłaty domu w takim stopniu, że nie zmieści się tam opierzenie wraz z pokryciem - trzeba było krokwie (na obu końcach dachu jednospadowego) cofać, żeby wyszło jak należy

a wszystko przez to, że chciałem dach ciut wyżej niż w projekcie (żeby śnieg szybciej spływał - strona północna) - dali wyżej, ale jednak za wysoko o 1 bloczek... a wystarczyło zadzwonić i się zapytać - to chyba najbardziej niewybaczalne tym bardziej, że wcześniej murarze dzwonili do nich i mówili, że z drugiej strony niżej zrobili wieniec, więc nic nie trzeba było podnosić - brak kontaktu w ważnych sprawach

----------


## rozemary

> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli:)



andziag78, bardzo proszę, jeśli to możliwe, napisz jaki jest koszt takiej usługi. Bardzo chciałabym skorzystac z fachowych porad.
Dziekuję!!

----------


## monikabojano

witam. nie myślałam że budowanie tak wykancza nerwowo inwestora.
udało mi sie w koncu zamknąc budynek i mogę przystąpić do prac wewnętrznych. Raczej miałam pecha do wykonawców ale było kilku którzy zasłużyli na pochwałe. Stan surowy pieścił pan Sikora z bratem, aż za bardzo dokładny szkoda będzie tynkować, do dachu udało mi się zwerbować pana Gawkę z Luzina z którego również jestem zadowolona, natomiast okna pcv avante, bramę i drzwi  zakupiłam w firmie megabud z Rumi.  Przedstawiciela okien mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. Jest na rynku juz od paru lat. Namiary dostałem na niego z dwóch niezależnych źródeł.  Nie dość, że miła obsługa to duży profesjonalizm no i ceny do przyjęcia przy wysokiej jakości  towaru. kolor okien macore idealnie się komponuje z grafitową dachówką. wkrótce instalacje i tynki mam nadzieję że bez złych przygód  :Roll:

----------


## dorbie

> *Architekt p Jolanta Makander*pozwoliła przebrnac etap wyborów materiałow,  , zrobiła projekt, czuwała nad wszystkim.Rewelacja!tel 0501785505


Robila Wam jakies wieksze zmiany w projekcie? adaptacje projektu, zagospodarowanie dzialki?Ile Was to kosztowalo?

----------


## Tadzik07

Z największą przyjemnością polecam ekipę murarzy Pana *Wojtka Kordy* tel: 602880802. Robili mi STAN SUROWY (ścianki fundamentowe, chudziak, ściany parteru, strop, schody, ściany poddasza, ścianki działowe, kominy, taras, uwaga: nie robią więźby). Ekipa jest naprawdę rewelacyjna: doskonali fachowcy, wyjątkowo sympatyczni, uczciwi, podpowiadali rozwiązania różnych szczegółów.

----------


## Krzyzak

No i do białej listy z przyjemnością chciałbym dopisać następujących Panów:

DEKARZE: Jarosław Stępiński, Leszek Kotfas - 608 706 953, 606 420 385; bardzo się cieszę, że doradzili mi w wielu kwestiach, że pomogli przy wielu wyborach - no i oczywiście wykonali całe poszycie dachowe wraz z deskowaniem, papą lub folią, rynnami itd.; ogólnie można ich szczerze polecić, no i ceny - porównując z innymi - naprawdę dobre

OKNA, DRZWI, BRAMY GARAŻOWE: firma Megabud i Pan Michał Michnowicz 501 228 741 - widzę, że i tak ma tutaj ugruntowaną pozycję - tym chętniej dołączę do grona osób go chwalących i bardzo serdecznie polecam; wziąłem okna plastikowe Avante, drzwi KMT i bramę Wiśniowski

----------


## KrzysztofJ_76

WYKOŃCZENIÓWKA jest zakończona (karton-gips, malowanie, glazura, terakota, podłogi, kominek, schody, balustrady, inne drobne prace). 

Zdecydowanie polecam panów:

Jana ZELEWSKIEGO (501 944 977)
Sylwestra CIERLIŃSKIEGO (604 682 705)

Wysoka jakość, bardzo dobra cena, korygują błędy murarskie. Czystość na placu budowy jest standardem.

----------


## KrzysztofJ_76

Od trzech tygodni mamy piękne MEBLE KUCHENNE.

Firma "STYL" panowie KRAUZE, Gdynia (606 486 29 :cool: 

Długo czekaliśmy (9 tygodni), ale efekt wspaniały. Doradził, zaprojektował, doskonała relacja cena - jakość.

Z rozpędu zamówiliśmy szafę typu komandor, meble do pokoju, łazienki i wiatrołapu   :big grin:  

/Krzysztof

----------


## dorbie

> *Architekt p Jolanta Makander*pozwoliła przebrnac etap wyborów materiałow,  , zrobiła projekt, czuwała nad wszystkim.Rewelacja!tel 0501785505


Robila Wam jakies wieksze zmiany w projekcie? adaptacje projektu, zagospodarowanie dzialki?Ile Was to kosztowalo? 
Pozdrawiam Dorbie

----------


## MarcinR

Witam, Gdzieś w tym poście mignęło mi nazwisko stolarza p. *Marek Lejk* (wpisano błędnie Michał). Szanowni Forumowicze - unikajcie jak ognia. Schody zrobił nam z półrocznym poślizgiem, podobnie drzwi. Mimo umowy gość opóźnia jej wykonanie, kłamie jak z nut że miał wypadek i nic nie może robić, leży jak kłoda. Prawdę mówiąc to nie potrafi on dłutem się posługiwać i bez swoich pracowników by zginął. Pomogło dopiero straszenie sądem, ale niestety drzwi robił szybko i na odwal i są spartaczone. Ktoś pisał źe robi kuchnie, też nie polecam. Przepłacicie o 50%. Ten człowiek tylko maluje gotowe fronty, które też zamawia od jakiegoś pośrednika a nie bezpośrednio od producenta.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Z przyjemnością wpisuję na białą listę wykonawców firmę Pana Jerzego Zakrzewskiego ps. " Cygan" ze Świbna tel. 0607-226-455 firma zajmuje się budową domów od podstaw  w stanie surowym tj od wykopów  po dach . 
Jestem z ich pracy bardzo zadowolona ludzie pracują według mnie dość szybko i niezwykle starannie. Pan Zakrzewski jest słowny i terminowy potrafi doradzić pewne rozwiązania i wyłapać błędy w projekcie , ludzie niepijący ( ja przynajmniej ich nie przyłapałam ) dbają o porządek na budowie. Naprawdę bardzo polecam. ! Oby więcej takich ekip.

----------


## mikr

> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli


A można otrzymac namiary do tej Pani?

----------


## raffran

> Napisał andziag78
> 
> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli
> 
> 
> A można otrzymac namiary do tej Pani?


Mam tylko tyle,ale wszystko tam znajdziesz.

www.mp2studio.pl

----------


## sailor_ro

Badania gruntu robiłem w pażdzierniku u Szyłańskiego koszt 300 zł.

Rowniez z czystym sumieniem polecam p. Haline Grzeszczuk ,biuro projektowe Inwestproejkt w Redzie na Łąkowej (tel. w ksiazce tel.)
albo w necie mozna szukac

pozdrawiam

----------


## Śliwka

Ponieważ pewien etap w budowie zamknięty (kończymy właśnie dach), mam przyjemność podzielić się następującymi namiarami:

*badania gruntu* - 502-526-801, 348-52-83 pan Szyłański 

*geowłóknina* (b.dobra -nieporównywalna z hipermarketowymi) - 552-75-97

*beton* - 508-018-133 ThomasBeton może nie najtaniej ale dobry i zawsze na czas

*tartak* - 602-238-850, 684-47-25 Sulęczyno (terminowo i drewno ok)

*cieśla* - 692-707-131 Stanisław Gojtowski i bracia (w 3 dni zrobili więźbę i jeszcze pięknie wyrzeźbili krokwie)

*PATOKA HURTOWNIA* - 691-71-00 Lublewo, głównie babeczki tam pracują. Naprawdę super, powżnie traktują klienta, jak mówią że przywiozą w środę rano to tak jest. Mozna u nich zamówić praktycznie wszystko i CENY OK!

----------


## skotito

> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli


MALE SPROSTOWANIE. JA TEZ BYLEM KLIENTEM PANI *IZY KOTLEWSKIEJ.*  FAKT ZE WYDAWALO SIE NIEDROGO, ALE PONIEWAZ JEJ USLUGI TO TOTALNA AMATORSZCZYZNA WIEC WYSZLA BAJONSKA CENA - OK 2TYS ZA NIC!!! MIALY BYC PROJEKTY OSWIETLENIA, INSTALACJI MULTI A DOSTALEM SMIECI, KTORE NA BUDOWIE EKIPA WYSMIALA. MAM WSZYSTKIE PROJEKTY TEJ PANI I JETSEM GOTOW JE ZAPREZENTOWAC ZAINTERESOWANYM NA DOWOD ZE NIE RZUCAM OSZCZERSTW. A POD TELEFONEM TO BYLA DOPOKI PIENIADZE BYLY DO ZAPLACENIA. 
KOLEJNA SPRAWA SA MARZE JAKIE SOBIE NALICZA. PROPONOWANE PRZEZ NIA LAMPY ZNALAZLEM W SKLEPIE ZA 1/3 CENY KTORA ONA ODE MNIE CHCIALA. CZY KTOS TU NIE SZUAKA FRAJEROW?

PS. A CZY PREZYPADKIEM TAK ZACHWALAJACA ANDZIA TO NIE JEJ BYLA PRACOWNICA PANI ANIA K.?

----------


## Tadzik07

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> Tak sobie pomyslalem ze jak przegladam forum od podstaw szukajac ekip to dam wyniki
> 
> Stolarze: od kuchni
> Michal Lejk 693-477-315
> Andrzej Wandtke 0601-299 855
> 
> CMyK
> ...


Marcychna,
jeżeli dostałaś jakieś zdjęcia tych kuchni, to proszę Cię bardzo, wyświetl je na FORUM (lub wyślij mi na priv-a)

----------


## andziag78

*Skotito*, hmmm, nie rozumiem Twoich nerwów, i tego, że się czepiasz do mnie,  nie jestem żadną Anną K. i nie musisz krzyczeć. Jestem zadowoloną klientką tej Pani i wszędzie będę ją polecała. Dostałam wszystkie projekty, a Pani ta po sto razy pyatała mnie czy tak może być i czy mi się to podoba zanim zatwierdziłam projekt. Trzeba było więc mówić jak coś się nie podobało   :Roll:  Pani jest pod telefonem i mailem cały czas choć pracę już u mnie skończyła i otrzymała pieniądze.
Poza tym dostałam propozycje mebli, dodatków itd, które sama sobie mam kupić, więc gdzie tu jest naliczanie dodatkowych kosztów? Natomiast rozumiem, że jeśli Pani ta miała kupować sama wszelkie urządzenia to miała prawo doliczyć sobie kasę. Nikt by za darmo po sklepach nie biegał.
Poza tym jeśli Ciebie to interesuje mam na imię Angela.

----------


## skotito

Droga Angelo, sadze ze zrozumialabys moje nerwy gdybys zobaczyla projekt jaki otrzymalem. tu nie chodzi o to czy cos jest ladne lub nie bo gusta sa rozne ale o fakt ze jak sie ktos podejmuje jakiegos zadania to powinien miec wiedze w tym temacie a moim przypadku pani kotlewska wykazala sie kompletnym brakiem pojecia. a na tej liscie promujemy FACHOWCOW, a takie wpady zdarzaja sie raczej amatorom. Gratuluje ze Tobie sie udalo i jestes zadowolona - ja na pewno nie. co do cen to i tak uwazam 200% marze za istne zdzierstwo. to nie byly lampy eksluzywne tylko Brilux dostepny w kazdym sklepie. ja jak wiekszosc ludzi na tym forum dbam o swoje pieniadze i jestem gotow placic za prace solidnie wykonane a nie fuszerki. pozdrawiam

----------


## andziag78

Cóż, współczuję Ci i nie nie mam zamiaru dalej rozstrząsać tematu. Podałam w tym wątku Panią Izę, bo według mnie na to zasługuje. Życzę w nowym roku wszystkim budującym samych dobrych fachowców   :Wink2:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## anSi

> Z przyjemnością wpisuję na białą listę wykonawców firmę Pana Jerzego Zakrzewskiego ps. " Cygan" ze Świbna tel. 0607-226-455 firma zajmuje się budową domów od podstaw  w stanie surowym tj od wykopów  po dach . 
> Jestem z ich pracy bardzo zadowolona ludzie pracują według mnie dość szybko i niezwykle starannie. Pan Zakrzewski jest słowny i terminowy potrafi doradzić pewne rozwiązania i wyłapać błędy w projekcie , ludzie niepijący ( ja przynajmniej ich nie przyłapałam ) dbają o porządek na budowie. Naprawdę bardzo polecam. ! Oby więcej takich ekip.


Hm.... U mnie tez Ci panowie zaczęli pod koniec listopada budowe  i na poczatku wydawali sie rzeczowi, kompetentni (na dzień dzisiejszy mam jednak jedynie niedokonczony stan zero)...Wszystkim umawiajacym sie z ta ekipa radze wiec podpisywac umowe (pan Z. nie bardzo chce, obrusza sie, ze Mu nie wierzymy...) i nie dawac zadnych zaliczek...my zlitowalismy sie przed swietami i teraz mamy problem - panowie po Nowym Roku pojawili sie na budowie raz i to na kilka godzin -bo  pan Z. narzeka ze ma do nas daleko, ze bloto, a dzisiaj po telefonicznej interwencji stwierdzil, ze potrzebuje kolejna zaliczke w wysokosci 1000 PLN na paliwo  :Roll:  ) Jesli tak dalej pojdzie - napisze o panu _Cyganie_ w "sasiednim" watku. Daje tej ekipie szanse do konca kolejnego tygodnia  :Confused:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

:ohmy:   jestem bardzo zdziwiona nie miałam z tym panem żadnych problemów, nie pisałam z nim żadnej umowy wszystko na tzw gębę, nie chciał żadnych zaliczek, umawiał się na poszczególne etapy, normalnie zero problemów z niczym dlatego tym bardziej jestem zdziwiona jego postawą. No cóż widać że budowlańcy w tym kraju stają się coraz bardziej wybredni i nikomu już nie można ufać. Mnie się narazie udało uniknąć problemów ale nigdy nic nie wiadomo na kogo się trafi następnym razem  :oops:   tym bardziej mi przykro bo nie chciałam nikogo wprowadzić na minę chyba jednak nie warto nikogo chwalić  na zapas . Pozdrawiam i życzę bardziej trafionych ekip

----------


## anSi

A może tak po prostu podziałała pochwała na forum. Panowie zaczęli mieć sporo zleceń no i teraz nie wyrabiają się z pracą ,stąd problemy (dlatego mimo wszystko namawiam do podpisywania umowy z określonymi terminami wykonania kolejnych etapów). Tak jak pisałam powyżej - zobaczę, jak potoczą się sprawy w nadchodzącym tygodniu  :Confused:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> firma A-Tom z Lublewa - hydraulika, ogrzewanie, kominki
> bardzo proklienckie i fachowe podejście oraz dobre ceny
> 
> 058 691 70 11


a ja wlasnie juz ponad tydzien czekam na oferte,ktora mialam otrzymac "jutro skoroswit"  :Roll:  wyslalam maila przypominajacego moja skromna osobke i...nic   :Evil:  
szkoda,w naszym przypadku - blizniaczek i jedna ekipe chcemy,u nas ogrzewanie mieszane..mozna troche zarobic   :Wink2:  
no nic..mowi sie trudno i szuka sie dalej   :Evil:

----------


## beti555

> Napisał Ados
> 
> firma A-Tom z Lublewa - hydraulika, ogrzewanie, kominki
> bardzo proklienckie i fachowe podejście oraz dobre ceny
> 
> 058 691 70 11
> 
> 
> a ja wlasnie juz ponad tydzien czekam na oferte,ktora mialam otrzymac "jutro skoroswit"  wyslalam maila przypominajacego moja skromna osobke i...nic   
> ...




Niestety na A-Tom pojawia sie coraz wiecej narzekań  :sad:

----------


## CMYK

> Napisał MiA & Wojtek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ados
> 
> ...


A-TOM mial inwentaryzacje i byl zamkniety tez nie moglem sie dodzwonic chyba juz dzialaja bo odpisuja i oddzwaniaja ale rzeczywiscie sa problemy od czasu jak otworzyli nowa hale . Pewnie wiecej zajmuja sie klientami przyjezdnymi niz tymi ktorzy dzwonia i majluja. Ja kilka rzeczy musialem kupowac sam. Rzeczywiscie ceny maja niesamowite ale radze sie przejechac osobiscie i porozmawiac z pania Ania. Ja duzo zaoszczedzilem dzieki nim choc byly problemy.
CMyK

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> Napisał beti555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MiA & Wojtek
> 
> ...


no tak,tylko...w moim przypadku troche to trudne  :wink:

----------


## Franciszek

Mogę polecić *projektantów wnętrz* z pracowni 3D Atelier, numer kontaktowy: 698 479 766. Robią fajne projekty i nie kasują zbyt wiele. Polecam.
Choć jak patrze na wasze wpisy to widzę, że wszelkie polecanie jest ryzykowne: rynek jest bardzo zmienny i wiele firm, które w minionym sezonie były wzorowe w nowym sezonie już takie nie są (dotyczy to szczególnie firm wykonawczych, gdzie wielu pracowników ucieka z kraju). Dlatego co do firm wykonawczych nie będę tu nikogo polecać aby nie ryzykować (firma, która budowała mi dom już nie istnieje).

----------


## kolia

> Szukam wykonawcy do ocieplenia poddasza wełną i do położenia płyt kart-gips.
> Bardzo proszę, bo nigdzie nie znalazłam natomiast podobne prośby widziałam pozostały bez odpowiedzi. 
>  Baardzo mi zależy na Waszych opiniach i radach.  
> Ślicznie z góry dziękuję


U mnie właśnie skończyli i mężuś twierdzi, że z czystym sumieniem może polecać tę ekipę - ocieplenie poddasza, układanie płyt, cekolowanie i malowanie -  tel do szefa 604 797 062 p.Adam.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam Budowniczych z mego miasta rodzinnego!

Chciałam Wam polecić pracownię projektowania i aranżacji wnętrz PerTe z Gdańska.

To jednoosobowa firma, która działa na terenie Trójmiasta i Warszawy. Sympatyczna właścicielka potrafi zmienić każde wnętrze. Ceny są przystępne, terminy krótkie, a dokumentacja naprawdę profesjonalna.

Bardzo polecam  :Smile: 

kontakt:   www.Perte.pl

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## raffran

> witam!
>  Ja poszukuje dobrego i niedrogiego geodete z trójmiasta i okolic , do podziału działek w okolicy kaszub ( Gmina Przywidz).
>                                                             Z góry wielkie Dzięki!
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Moze pomoze tobie moj geodeta Pan Jarek z Gdanska 0508 335 885
Zadzwon,jak znajdzie czas to z pewnoscia to zrobi.

----------


## goike

> Tak jak obiecałam.._dekarz_ *Marek Kotłowski* z Lęborka tel.0502134604 : solidnie, fachowo, szybko, sprawnie, --a były ogromne upały  wyjaśnia wątpliwości, doradza ....bez zastrzeżeń...


Jolciu i inne osoby które polecają kogoś. Uważajcie i zastanówcie się dwa razy zanim to zrobicie. Być może u was dany wykonawca zrobił wszystko dobrze ale gdzie indziej robi wielką fuszerę. Fachowiec jak każdy człowiek ma swoje humory i jest w lepszej lub gorszej formie. U jednego zrobi dobrze u drugiego nie. Osoby korzystające z poleceń na tym forum niech też uważają. Dopiero kilka pozytywnych opinii może świadczyć że dany wykonawca trzyma pewne dobre normy wykonania. Jedna pozytywna recenzja nie powinna być absolutnie brana pod uwagę. Tak było w moim przypadku. *Niejaki mistrz pan Marek Kotłowski-dekarz* z Lęborka to jedna wielka pomyłka i pasmo udręk i nieszczęść. Pan Marek Kotłowski o którym tu mowa obiecał że wejdzie na dach w połowie października 2006.  Co tydzień przekładał przyjazd. W mędzy czasie kazał kupić materiały (łaty, gwoździe) ponadto musiałem dać zaliczkę na blachy, zamawiane u znajomego Pana Marka KOtłowskiego. 
Pod koniec listopada 2006 kiedy już miałem wszystkiego serdecznie dość w końcu Pan Marek przyznał się że ma mnie gdzieś bo wyjezdża na dniach do Norwegii. 
Robote podjął się wykonać jego znajomy u którego zamówiłem wcześniej blachy. Gdybym nie wpłacił zaliczki na materiał to nie wszedłbym w ten układ. 
No i znowu to samo. Pan od blach od początku grudnia do połowy stycznia 2007 utrzymywał że już zaraz na mój dach przyjadą fachowcy. Nawet jeden dzień byli ale obejrzeli co i jak i pojechali. Mieli przyjechać na drugi dzień. No i od tamtej pory ich nie widziałem.
Horror skończył się gdy udało mi się doprowadzić do dostarczenia na budowę materiału. W tym momencie podziękowałem znajomemu Pana Kotłowskiego. Mamy początek lutego 2007 a dach nie zrobiony. Ale mam nadzieję że teraz już po zmianie na nowego dekarza pójdzie szybko o ile pogoda pozwoli. 
W ogóle dekarze jako środowisko fachowców wypada najbardziej blado przy innych fachowcach. Bardzo często oszukują, zwodzą, przeciągają, biorą robotę na zapas wpadną na jeden dzień na budowę a potem długo ich nie widać. Potem człowiek dowiaduje się że dokańczają gdzie indziej dach.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i jeszcze raz przestrzegam.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> Napisał MiA & Wojtek
> 
> no tak,tylko...w moim przypadku troche to trudne 
> 
> 
> nie zrób błędu jak ja i zrezygnuj z atomu - chyba, że chcesz drogo i nieprzewidywalnie...


widac nade mna KTOS u gory czuwa   :Wink2:  
Atom odezwal sie dopiero dzisiaj   :Evil:  pytajac o to,czy jestesmy zainteresowani oferta,ktorej na oczy nie widzialam (nic wczesniej nie przyslali)   :ohmy:  
Umowe juz podpisalismy z firma tu juz polecana i na dzien dzisiejszy mam wielkie wrazenie,ze tak samo bede zadowolona za kilka miesiecy   :Wink2:  a konkretnie wypowiem sie o niej,kiedy "odbiore" instalacje   :Roll:

----------


## Jan z Jankowa

> Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ados
> 
> ...


Kolia, trudno na podstawie pretensji jednego rozgoryczonego klienta, wyciągać wniosek, że sytuacja zaczyna się zmieniać.

----------


## CMYK

> Napisał kolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> ...


dolanczam sie do ostrzezen nie wplacajcie Atomowi zaliczek nas juz zwodza 2 miesiace z prostym zamowieniem bialego montazu do lazienki laskawie przywiezli 2 rzeczy, na szczescie nauczeni poprzednimi nieprzyjemnosciami nic nie placimy wczesniej.
CMyK

----------


## beti555

*Polecam dekarza*. Pan Rafał Richert 500 246 195. Jesteśmy baaaardzo zadowoleni z Jego pracy. Człowiek terminowy i uczciwy. To pierwsza ekipa, która możemy polecić od czasu rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. 

Mam tylko wielką nadzieję, że rynek pracy Go nie zepsuje  :Confused:   Szkoda by było  :Wink2:

----------


## Śliwka

Z przyjemnością polecam kolejną ekipę, która dobrze zapisała się w naszej pamięci.

*Dekarze*: Jarosław Stępiński 608-706-953 i Leszek Kotfas

Naprawdę super, a do tego bardzo sympatyczni.
Efekty można podziwiać w galerii.

----------


## MałaRuda

Polecam *murarzy*- p. Jacek Szymichowski z ekipą. Mimo nawału pracy przyjechał postawić u nas ścianki działowe - tak jak się umawialiśmy w grudniu bodajże. Ceny również od tego czasu szaleńczo nie podwyższył. I wiele innych pozytywów. Gdyby wszyscy byli tacy rzetelni...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
tel:
506-051-021
www.dom-bud.afr2.pl

----------


## dominoz

[quote="MałaRuda"]Polecam *murarzy*- p. Jacek Szymichowski z ekipą. Mimo nawału pracy przyjechał postawić u nas ścianki działowe - tak jak się umawialiśmy w grudniu bodajże. Ceny również od tego czasu szaleńczo nie podwyższył. I wiele innych pozytywów. Gdyby wszyscy byli tacy rzetelni...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
tel:
506-051-021
www.dom-bud.afr2.pl[/

Nie wiesz czy buduje też "silką"? jakoś nie mógł się określić gdy do niego dzwoniłam   :Confused:

----------


## MałaRuda

[quote="dominoz"]


> Polecam *murarzy*- p. Jacek Szymichowski z ekipą. Mimo nawału pracy przyjechał postawić u nas ścianki działowe - tak jak się umawialiśmy w grudniu bodajże. Ceny również od tego czasu szaleńczo nie podwyższył. I wiele innych pozytywów. Gdyby wszyscy byli tacy rzetelni...   
> tel:
> 506-051-021
> www.dom-bud.afr2.pl[/
> 
> Nie wiesz czy buduje też "silką"? jakoś nie mógł się określić gdy do niego dzwoniłam


Tego nie wiem - jeśli chodzi o ściany działowe to my mieliśmy różne koncepcje i  powiedział, że jemu żadnej różnicy nie robi z czego, więc mamy się sami zdecydować i tyle  :Roll:  Zdecydowaliśmy się na porotherm.

A ostatnio był u nas pan od tynków i nagle mówi " a te ściany działowe to pieknie macie państwo zrobione -równo,ładnie itd"    :ohmy:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

 Pan od tynków to chyba trochę ścian widział   :Wink2:   :cool:  
Więc  nasza pełnia szczęścia wzrosła  :Wink2:   no i  do Porthermu jeszcze raz P. Szymichowskiego polecam...
Co do  silki niestety nie wiem nic...

----------


## hary gdansk

> Do listy pragnę dopisać pana Zdzisława Nadolskiego. 
> Prowadzi firmę "Dachy od korzeni" i zamówiłem u niego całą galanterię dachową w rozsądnych cenach. Zamówiłem też u niego więźbę dachową i było to najtaniej jak znalazłem (próbowałem 4 tartaki).
> Najbardziej podobało mi się, że widać iż temu człowiekowi zależy na sprzedaży - właściwie to on dbał o łączność między nami, podjeżdżał do mnie do pracy, żeby przywieźć dachówkę do obejrzenia czy próbny wydruk z cenami materiałów. Jak powiedział, że np. we wtorek zadzwoni, to zadzwonił we wtorek. Bardzo pro-klienckie podejście, słowny i terminowy.
> Tel.: 602 197 344.


POTWIERDZAM "DACHY OD KORZENI" TO DOBRY TARTAK I DOBRZE SIE Z NIMI WSPOLPRACUJE. JEDNA BELKE ZROBILI ZA KROTKA . PO MOIM TELEFONIE NATYCHMIAST PRZYWIEZLI NOWĄ A POPTRZEDNIA ZOSTAWILI W RAMACH REKOMPENSATY

----------


## hary gdansk

NIKT

----------


## CMYK

na tym etapie moge polecic

tanie deski Kartuzy 0501525416

bloczki rewelacja cenowa jakosciowa p. Polomski Malkowo 601187938

elewacje i cala wykonczeniowka (choc mi robili jedynie elewacje) 600639051

firma ktora sprzedawala mi dachowke i akcesoria DACHDEK z Pruszcza Gd. 058 682 35 59 wspaniala obsluga i negocjowalne ceny

dekarze p. Kłus i syn z Wislinki  603 832 776 terminowi i duza fachowosc

drzwi zewnetrzne 501 10 11 14 (choc trafilem na zly okres z drziw jestem zadowolony cenowo i jakosciowo)


parkiety 509 55 0431

betoniarnia Beton Thomas 508018133 najlepiej z tym telefonem lepsze ceny daje ten agent

 stal Techmaprojekt ceny rewelacyjne 058 343 11 11 Jozef Kudecki

to na razie tyle jak inni skoncza to podam namiary
CMyK

----------


## Idziu5

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> POLECAM GORACO  geologa pan Szyłanski 0502 526 801, dom 348 52 83
> szybko na czas i bardzo bardzo tanio zamowilem ekspertyze gruntu po wymianie przyjechal zgodnie z ustalona godzina z 3 chlopakami wpadli na dzialke zrobili pomiary i skasowali zamiast 80 zl 50 myslalem ze cos nie tak ale nie wszystko w porzadku i jeszcze do domu przyslal 2 egzemplarze oprawionej ekspertyzy lacznie z mapka za darmo CUD.
> Za odwierty bierze 50 zl (przy badaniu na jakiej glebokosci zalegaja torfy)
> CMyK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Równiez badałem grunt w kowalach i płaciłem 300 bez faktury pomimo ceny mogę śmiało polecić

----------


## CMYK

Szylanski bral 50 zl za punkt czyli jak zrobil u mnie w 4 miejscach powinien wziazc 200 a dlem 180 zl
CMyK

----------


## olaHO

> Od 2 tygodni mieszkamy już w nowym domu, więc przyszła pora na podsumowanie. NIewiele jest ekip, które moge polecić ale na szczęście kilka się przwineło:
> 
> 1. Instalacja c.o., wod-kan, gaz - DESTO z Rumii przy WINDOWS 2000 - Tomasz Gawęda "Mały" - 696403853 - najlepsza ekipa na budowie 
> 
> 2. Murarz (murował u nas od momentu stropu) - p. Janusz 608 403 518 - robi tez inne rzeczy - u mnie na budowie do dzisiaj kończy kłaść kafle w garażu - robił też ocieplenie poddasza, płyty GK i malowanie, taras drewniany i ogrodzenie, kominy z kliknieru, panele - człowiek godny polecenia - robi tez elewacje.
> 
> 3. Tynki p. Wicki - numer w postach powyżej
> 
> 4. Kafelkarz - p. Staszek - namiar uzupełnię jak znajdę
> ...


Witaj. Jestem tu nowa. Dzis jestem po rozmowie z panem Januszem. Chcę rozpocząć budowe w lipcu w okolicach trojmiasta. Można by zobaczyć jego dzieło?

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *Architekt p Jolanta Makander*pozwoliła przebrnac etap wyborów materiałow,  , zrobiła projekt, czuwała nad wszystkim.Rewelacja!tel 0501785505
> 
> 
> Robila Wam jakies wieksze zmiany w projekcie? adaptacje projektu, zagospodarowanie dzialki?Ile Was to kosztowalo?


Poprawiała nam cały projekt  :Wink2:  od początku. Niestety z ceną trzeba indywidualnie. Tania niejest, ale drugi raz też bym z nią współpracowała

----------


## [email protected]

> Witaj. Jestem tu nowa. Dzis jestem po rozmowie z panem Januszem. Chcę rozpocząć budowe w lipcu w okolicach trojmiasta. Można by zobaczyć jego dzieło?[/quot


e]O, Ola moja sąsiadka  :Wink2:   :big tongue:  Witaj, udało się zalogowac jak widzę

----------


## kjos

ki

----------


## partys

Witam,
czy ktoś może polecić pracownię projektową "RAPID" JACEK SZULWACH? Chcialem wykonać adaptację gotowego projektu, ale przy okazji oczekuję od architekta inwencji i dobrych rad - ten pomysl jest ok, a tamten bez sensu....
Czy ewentualnie znane są inne pracownie projektowe godne polecenia z okolic Gdyni (może też być trochę oddalona) - najlepiej takie, które mają również uprawnienia z branży wentylacyjnej. Chcialem od razu zaadoptować projekt do wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## mikon

> Kafelkarz - p. Janusz, tel.887179422. Superfachowiec za bardzo przystępną cenę. Jedyny problem to obłożenie pracą. Trzeba umawiać się z wyprzedzeniem, ale warto zaczekać.


Dzięki rispetto za namiary. Potwierdzam - bardzo rzetelny, staranny i sympatyczny fachowiec. W moim przypadku poprawiał partaninę, spisał się na medal - a zwracam uwagę na szczegóły. Polecam!

----------


## majcia

Z czystym sumieniem polecam : ZAKŁAD PRODUKCJI PREFABRYKATÓW BETONOWYCH Gdańsk Osowa ul. Barniewicka 76 tel 058 5527198.
Bralam od nich terive. Cenowo super, pozatym wszystko na czas a i jakośc terivy bardzo dobra   :big grin:  Polecam   :big grin:

----------


## domek157

Polecam hydraulika. Pan Roman z Żukowa. Tel. 609068933
Wykonał u nas w domu instalację wodną i kanalizacyjną.
Szybko i na temat. Bez zaliczek. Płatne po wykonaniu pracy.

----------


## majcia

> Napisał Franciszek
> 
> Mogę polecić *projektantów wnętrz* z pracowni 3D Atelier, numer kontaktowy: 698 479 766. Robią fajne projekty i nie kasują zbyt wiele. Polecam.
> .
> 
> 
> Czy jesteś pewny nazwy? Poza Twoim wpisem firma w sieci nie istnieje.


Nazwa jest dobra   :big grin:  Widzialam sie z jednym z tych Panow osobiscie   :big grin:  Jednak nie zdecydowalismy sie na nich bo mieli bardzo odlegle teriminy realizacji   :cry:

----------


## bratki

> Nazwa jest dobra   Widzialam sie z jednym z tych Panow osobiscie   Jednak nie zdecydowalismy sie na nich bo mieli bardzo odlegle teriminy realizacji


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Papaja

Witam  :big grin:   Podtrzymuję dobrą opinię o P. Kazimierzu Wickim i Jego ekipie. Tynki gładziutkie, wykonane w terminie, sprawnie. Wylewki też będzie nam robił. Pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey
szukam namiarów na dobrego koparkowego w okolicach Wejherowa.
Co do Szyłańskiego to dalej jestem z nego zadowolonya,ale aktualnie (tzn.w zeszlym roku) brał on 300 zł za 2 odwierty czyli po 150 zł za dziure.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan z Jankowa

> Witam   Podtrzymuję dobrą opinię o P. Kazimierzu Wickim i Jego ekipie. Tynki gładziutkie, wykonane w terminie, sprawnie. Wylewki też będzie nam robił. Pozdrawiam


Wiadomość trochę nieaktualna - dzwoniłem w zeszłym tygodniu i Kazimierz Wicki powiedział, że juz nie zajmuje się tynkami. Teraz robi tylko wylewki.

----------


## Jan z Jankowa

Możecie polecić kogoś od ogrodów? Oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie, ale nie kogoś, kto wczoraj rozkręcił interes.

----------


## [email protected]

> Możecie polecić kogoś od ogrodów? Oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie, ale nie kogoś, kto wczoraj rozkręcił interes.


Ja ostatnio polecałam p Ewa firma Ogród. Tania niestety nie jest, ale bardzo dobra. Interes ma od ok 18 lat  :Wink2:  0600809918. Jak masz ochote, mozesz u mnie obejrzec jej dzieło  :big tongue:

----------


## raffran

> Napisał Jan z Jankowa
> 
> Możecie polecić kogoś od ogrodów? Oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie, ale nie kogoś, kto wczoraj rozkręcił interes.
> 
> 
> Ja ostatnio polecałam p Ewa firma Ogród. Tania niestety nie jest, ale bardzo dobra. Interes ma od ok 18 lat  0600809918. Jak masz ochote, mozesz u mnie obejrzec jej dzieło


My bysmy sie pisali na ogladanie,jak mozesz podaj mi namiary na priva,umowimy sie kiedys.

----------


## Jan z Jankowa

> Napisał Jan z Jankowa
> 
> Możecie polecić kogoś od ogrodów? Oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie, ale nie kogoś, kto wczoraj rozkręcił interes.
> 
> 
> Ja ostatnio polecałam p Ewa firma Ogród. Tania niestety nie jest, ale bardzo dobra. Interes ma od ok 18 lat  0600809918. Jak masz ochote, mozesz u mnie obejrzec jej dzieło


Dzięki za namiary, ale proszę sprecyzuj co znaczy nietania. Jeśli się oreientujesz napisz ile np. kosztuje projekt, prace ziemne, nasadzenie roślin itd. powiedzmy na ogrodzie ok. 1000m2

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jan z Jankowa
> 
> ...


Nie moge Ci sprecyzowac, z prostego powodu, ja sie tym nie zajmuję. Umów się, powiedz jakie masz oczekiwania i popros o wycenę.

----------


## raffran

> WITAM, w tym watku jestem nowy. Przelecialem caly watek ale nieznalazlem.
> 
>  Poszukuje namiary na sensownego nadzorce budowlanego ktory wmoim imieniu bedzie pilnowal szczegolow robot za odpowiednia zaplate. Czy ktos z was korzystal z takiej osoby. Ile to moze kosztowac? Czy wg was to dobry pomysl. Nie mam wystrczajaco duzo czasu zeby poznac wszystkie tajniki budowy ...


Pan Wojtek 0607 071 722 konkterny i upierdliwy   :Lol:   jesli chodzi o wykonawstwo.

----------


## sailor_ro

Panele podłogowe to polecam ekipe p. Darka Wilka 501299639,z tego co wiem to ostatnio zajmuje sie tez i reszta wykonczeniowki.
"Wypanelował" połowe szkół w Warszawie,osiedle na Kowalach w Gdansku i kupe innych.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzyzak

> W drugiej fazie będę jeszcze potrzebował, kogoś kto wykona mi ogrodzenie oraz osobę która zaprojektuje i wykona meble kuchenne.


Begier Dariusz. Meble kuchenne, sprzęt AGD

tel/fax. 0 58 582 22 64
83-210 Zblewo, Starogardzka 13a
pow.starogardzki, woj. pomorskie

musze edytowac posta: juz go nie polecam - pomimo wielu kontaktow telefonicznych z naszej strony kompletnie nas olal - mowil, ze zadzwoni, nie dzwonil, umawial sie na dany termin, potem - po nieudanej probie przelozenia - klamal, ze jest chory itd.

kolejny rozpuszczony przez nadmiar zlecen...

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

dla rownowagi   :Wink2:  poniewaz jednego wykonawce na czarna liste wpisalam   :Evil:  
wprawdzie troszke _awansem_ poniewaz jeszcze nie skonczyli   :Wink2:  ale z czystym sumieniem moge polecic firme* Desto* z Rumii,ktorej przedstawicielem jest nasz forumowy kolega *Maly*..mamy podpisana umowe na wod.kan plus ogrzewanie i kolejna na przylacze gazowe...poki co,wszystkie prace wykonywane sa rzetelnie i w terminie a Firma pomaga nam w wielu sprawach wybiegajacych daleko poza obowiazujace nas umowy   :smile:  
zycze sobie i innym takich wspolpracy  :smile:

----------


## Krzyzak

Wiem, ze juz wiele razy byla ta firma wychwalana, ale jeszcze raz musze sie dopisac jak zadowolony klient f-my MEGABUD Michal Michnowicz z Rumii (dla nie wiedzacych - instaluja okna, drzwi, bramy garazowe; namiary gdzies w tym temacie).

Niestety - jak widac po wpisach - coraz wiecej ekip (w tym tych wychwalanych w tym watku) zawodzi. Duzo by mozna pisac, co sie teraz dzieje na budowach...

Ale nie pan Michal - on kolejny raz mnie pozytywnie zaskoczyl dzwoniac (po pol roku) z pytaniem jak sie sprawuja okna. Przy okazji zaproponowal korzystne rozwiazanie pewnego problemu.

Naprawde warto premiowac takich ludzi.

----------


## Elanek

Chciałam zamówić drzwi u pana Michała z firmy Megabud w Rumii na dwa domy. Byłam rozmawiałam z panem Michałem. Wszystko mi wytłumaczył. Jak już zastanowiłam się dokładnie co chcę przyjedchałam po wycenę. I tu zdziwko. Zamiast p. Michała była pani. Tak niemiłej, zlewającej klienta osoby nie spotkałam. Już w trakcie wyceny miałam ochotę wyjść. Nie zamówiłam w końcu w tej firmie drzwi, bo chyba kolejne spotkanie z tą panią by mnie zabiło.Jak próbowałam rozmawaić o jakimś upuście na tak duża ilość drzwi pani powiedziała, że upustów żadnych nie ma i nie muszę u nich zamawaić. "klient ma wybór" I na tym koniec dyskusji. a oprócz tego na jakiekolwiek szczegółowe pytania nie potrafiła odpowiedzieć tylko dzowniła do p. Michała.

----------


## andrzej74

> Chciałam zamówić drzwi u pana Michała z firmy Megabud w Rumii na dwa domy. Byłam rozmawiałam z panem Michałem. Wszystko mi wytłumaczył. Jak już zastanowiłam się dokładnie co chcę przyjedchałam po wycenę. I tu zdziwko. Zamiast p. Michała była pani. Tak niemiłej, zlewającej klienta osoby nie spotkałam. Już w trakcie wyceny miałam ochotę wyjść. Nie zamówiłam w końcu w tej firmie drzwi, bo chyba kolejne spotkanie z tą panią by mnie zabiło.Jak próbowałam rozmawaić o jakimś upuście na tak duża ilość drzwi pani powiedziała, że upustów żadnych nie ma i nie muszę u nich zamawaić. "klient ma wybór" I na tym koniec dyskusji. a oprócz tego na jakiekolwiek szczegółowe pytania nie potrafiła odpowiedzieć tylko dzowniła do p. Michała.


Sorry, ale nie chce mi się w to wierzyć. Zamawiałem u nich okna, drzwi Gerdy i bramę garażową. Żadnych problemów, sam jeszcze przesuwałem termin montażu bramy i drzwi oraz na moją prośbę na razie nie montowali mi napędu do bramy. Rozmawiałem wielokrotnie z p. Michałem i jego żona. Oboje są mili i uczynni /w prównaniu z inymi firmami np. Drafamet- tragedia/. Może pani z którą rozmawiałeś miała po prostu trudny dzień  :cool: .  Z tego co mówił pan Michał mają dużo montaży i trudno złapać go w Rumii.

----------


## Elanek

> Napisał Elanek
> 
> Chciałam zamówić drzwi u pana Michała z firmy Megabud w Rumii na dwa domy. Byłam rozmawiałam z panem Michałem. Wszystko mi wytłumaczył. Jak już zastanowiłam się dokładnie co chcę przyjedchałam po wycenę. I tu zdziwko. Zamiast p. Michała była pani. Tak niemiłej, zlewającej klienta osoby nie spotkałam. Już w trakcie wyceny miałam ochotę wyjść. Nie zamówiłam w końcu w tej firmie drzwi, bo chyba kolejne spotkanie z tą panią by mnie zabiło.Jak próbowałam rozmawaić o jakimś upuście na tak duża ilość drzwi pani powiedziała, że upustów żadnych nie ma i nie muszę u nich zamawaić. "klient ma wybór" I na tym koniec dyskusji. a oprócz tego na jakiekolwiek szczegółowe pytania nie potrafiła odpowiedzieć tylko dzowniła do p. Michała.
> 
> 
> Sorry, ale nie chce mi się w to wierzyć. Zamawiałem u nich okna, drzwi Gerdy i bramę garażową. Żadnych problemów, sam jeszcze przesuwałem termin montażu bramy i drzwi oraz na moją prośbę na razie nie montowali mi napędu do bramy. Rozmawiałem wielokrotnie z p. Michałem i jego żona. Oboje są mili i uczynni /w prównaniu z inymi firmami np. Drafamet- tragedia/. Może pani z którą rozmawiałeś miała po prostu trudny dzień .  Z tego co mówił pan Michał mają dużo montaży i trudno złapać go w Rumii.



Może i miała zły dzień, ale klienta to średnio obchodzi. Drzwi zamówione w końcu  u stolarza miłego i sprawdzonego.

----------


## andrzej74

> Napisał andrzej74
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Elanek
> 
> ...


A może i klient za bardzo roszczeniowy i chciałby wszystko za półdarmo. Nie chcę tu nikogo bronić, a w szczegółności firmy Megabud- oni sami sobie poradzą swoją pracą i dotychczasowym podejściem do klienta, co potwierdzają dotychczasowe posty. Chciałbym aby inni sprzedający w obecnych czasach traktowali nas tak jak pan Michał.

----------


## Śliwka

Uwaga!!!
Polecam kolejne ekipy:

1. *Tynki cementowo-wapienne tel. 502-561-186 pan Berendt* 
(mam nadzieję, że nie pokręciłam nic w nazwisku).
Naprawdę solidna ekipa, tynki ładne, równiutkie, panowie od wykończniówki chwalili. I do tego po zrobieniu instalacji i wylewek przyjechali otynkować tam gdzie było kute. 

2. *Atom instalacje wod-kan, c.o. gaz tel 58 691-70-11 kom. 600-260-820* 
Duży plus. Instalacje zrobione szybko i dobrze i w dodatku w dobrej cenie. Poza tym bardzo fajna z nich ekipa.
Czasem ciężko się dodzwonić, no ale są zajęci bardzo.

3. *Wylewki tel. 601-831-484 Serafin*
Był już polecany na początku listy, podtrzymuję dobrą opinię. Wylewki bez zastrzeżeń.


A odnośnie MEGABUDU też nie chce mi się wierzyć, w te opowieści o lekceważącym traktowaniu klienta.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anSi

Jeśli o Megabud chodzi, coś jednak na rzeczy jest - otóż chcieliśmy zamówić drzwi dierre u p. Michała właśnie. Początkowo nic nie wskazywało na to, że do zamówienia nie dojdzie  :sad: . Jednakże, kiedy okazało się, że zamówienie jest nietypowe (nietypowy, choć realizowany przez dierre kolor drzwi i ościeżnic - z palety RAL ) - p. Michał wycofał się, twierdząc, że nie chce sobie robić kłopotu, bo w nietypowym zamówieniu mogą się pojawiać reklamacje  :ohmy:   Obawiam się, że to nadmiar zamówień generuje takie właśnie sytuacje. Kontakt z p. Michałem był bardzo miły no i w sumie uczciwie przedstawił sprawę, no ale, co mi z tego, skoro drzwi nadal nie zamówione  :sad:

----------


## adamus78

W 100 % pewny i solidny koparkowy z okolic Pruszcza Gd. a i nie drogi mozna sie zawsz dogadac  a i doradzic potrafi np. przy niwelacji terenu.
Gorąco polacem firme STAN-MAR pana Stanisława od czerwca juz na nowym sprzecie. wiecej info na priv.....

----------


## gagasia1

> może ktoś  z formu mógłby polecic  profesjonalne z dobrym 
> projektantem i ekipa monterska studio mebli kuchennych???



Meble kuchenne zamówiłam w Tczewie w firmie Abistol. Co prawda czekam na montaż i w kwestii wykonawstwa nie mam jak narazie doświadczeń i nie mogę się wypowiadać, ale za to projekty piękne, wykonane fachowo i profesjonalnie. Projektantka na prawdę zna się na rzeczy i potrafi świetnie doradzić. Niestety nie mam w tej chwili kontaktu, ale mają swoją stronę i tam można zobaczyć ich realizacje.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

polecam  :smile: 
*Piotr Lewarsk*i tel.0507736273
u mnie wlasnie skonczyl kafelki w lazienkach i gres na parterze,do tego sufit i sciany w garazu - plyty K-G,stawial dodatkowe 2 scianki dzialowe oraz wykonal inne drobne prace,a najwazniejsze *poprawial* schrzaniona robote poprzednikow bez dodatkowej zaplaty!
Przesympatyczny mlody czlowiek,bardzo dokladny i sumienny..jeszcze nie zmanierowany jak wiekszosc wykonawcow   :Roll:  p.Piotr kieruje firma i z tego co wiem,zajmuja sie *wszelkimi pracami budowlanymi* wykonczeniowka,tynki,wylewki ogrodzenia itp...
bardzo zaluje,ze spotkalam go dopiero na etapie kafli   :cry:  na pewno bedzie wykonywal u nas jeszcze i malowanie i polozy panele i wykona taras plus balkon i postawi ogrodzenie i...cala reszte  :wink: 
widzac jego precyzyjnosc i naprawde rzetelne podejscie do wykonywanej pracy a do tego stawki nie przyprawiajace o zawrot glowy w zamiast za dobrze wykonana robote - doszlismy do wniosku,ze nie ma najmniejszego sensu szukac kogos innego..
jeszcze raz z czystym sumieniem - polecam  :smile: 

*z wielkim bolem serca musze zedytowac powyzszy post*   :sad:  

nie chce aby ktokolwiek mial do mnie kiedys pretensje... :cry:  
powiem szczerze,ze nie moge uwierzyc jak szybko zmienia sie czlowiek  :ohmy:  
jak szybko przybiera postawe tak znana nam u innych wykonawcow - zwlekanie,klamanie,obietnice bez pokrycia i..oczywiscie nie odbieranie telefonow   :Evil:  
u nas wykorzystal fakt,ze rozliczala sie z nim w naszym imieniu Wojtka siostra i nie zauwazylam pewnych niedociagniec..kiedy po przyjezdzie rozmawialm z nim na ten temat..obiecal wykonanie poprawek i dokonczenie kafli (2!!!! sztuk) podczas kolejnej pracy na jaka sie umowilismy tj.montaz mebli kuchennych,montaz parapetow,ulozenie kafli na scianie w kuchni..
jednak z powodu zlapania kolejnego zlecenia krucho bylo u p.Piotra i z czasem i z checiami..aby wyegzekwowac wywiazanie sie z umowy dzwonilam,prosilam,straszylam i...szukalam chlopaka po innych budowach   :ohmy:  
zrobil na odp...dol i w polowie to do czego sie zobowiazal,zabral kafelke do doszlifowania (poniewaz przyjechal bez narzedzi) i...tyle go widzialam   :Evil:  
sytuacja naprawde zenujaca   :Evil:  
facet najpierw dziekuje ze dzieki dobrej opini ma kupe nowych zlecen a potem wystawia rufa do wiatru tego,dzieki komu te zlecenia zdobyl   :ohmy:   :Evil:  
a tak obiecywal i zapewnial,ze dla nas ZAWSZE ZNAJDZIE CZAS   :Roll:  
poza tym podczas wykonywania porzadkow doszlismy do wniosku,ze kupilismy na jego zamowienie kupe niepotrzebnych rurek,wezykow,srubek itp. - %$&%$ to tez pieniadze kosztowalo!
ojjj Panie Piotrze tak latwo Panu ze mna nie pojdzie! nie nauczyl Pana ojciec (zreszta wstyd mu bylo za syna cholernie) ze z umow nalezy sie wywiazywac?
ochhhhhhhhhhhh to najwieksza moja porazka..najbolesniejsza utrata wiary w drugiego czlowieka   :cry:

----------


## CAEN

Rozpoczynając budowę domu zastanawiałam się czy będę miała okazję dokonać wpisu w tym temacie i z wielką, wielką przyjemnością stwierdzam, że nadeszła ta chwila   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

bezkonkurencyjni na mojej budowie okazali się:

- wykonawca stanu surowego zamkniętego p. Sławek Damps 604983305 
- elektryk p. Tomasz 512012208

w/w ekipy wykazały się baaardzo dużym profesjonalizmem i odpowiedzialnością za swoją pracę, wszystko przebiegało zgodnie z wyznaczonymi terminami (nawet kierownik budowy był zachwycony   :Wink2:  )

----------


## Krzyzak

Przegladam liste po raz kolejny i zauwazylem, ze nie dodalem bardzo dobrego elektryka, ktory robil mi instalacje jeszcze jesienia ubieglego roku:

p. Wojciech Zolnowski, 601 777 473

instalacja zrobiona z linijka w reku, bardzo solidnie i szybko (4 osoby)
mozna smialo wiercic w scianach, bo kable ida tak, ze podwieszany sufit (profile U) czy inne takie na pewna beda albo wyzej albo nizej  :smile: 
moze charakter ma troche nerwowy, ale to bardzo dobry fachowiec

----------


## KamaD

Już jakiś czas mieszkam, więc myślę, że też już mogę polecić swoich niektórych wykonawców  :wink: 

-wszelka papierkologia związana ze studnią (projekt, nadzór nad wykonaniem oraz odbiór)  firma Geokonsult S.C. Sławomir Kratiuk tel 058 663-57-67 i 0604-681-411 (Gdynia) - super konkurencyjna cena
- wykonanie studni Adamczyk 0 501 060 261
- kostka granitowa i inne wyroby z kamienia (u mnie portal kominka) Mar-bob Wejherowo Gdańska 13b, tel 058 672 32 15, www.mar-bob.vti.pl - dobre ceny i precyzja wykonania
- kostka betonowa - Alvik, Dębogórze, Andrzej Dzienisz 0 501 154 735 - super cena, wiem, że mają też brukarzy
- meble kuchenne i nie tylko Duomeble S.C. Waldek 692 373 828 i Sławek 509 860 224, www.mebleduo.pl - precyzja wykonania

Myślę, że jeszcze uzupełnię tę listę innymi fachowcami  :Smile:

----------


## mikr

Witam,
ja dopiero rozpoczynam prace przy budowie domu jednorodzinnego i dlatego na początek polecam geologa z Gdyni.
Jest nim Pan *Dariusz Targosz* tel. *500 837 478;* dom/fax. *58 6210584*; e-mail: *[email protected]*.
Badanie gruntu wykonał szybko i starannie, a co najważniejsze w cenie niższej od konkurencji.
Zdecydowanie polecam usługi tego Pana.
W miarę postępu prac mam nadzieję, że będę polecał innych fachowców.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących.
mikr

----------


## raffran

> Witam ja też zaczynam budowę i szukam kierownika budowy oraz geodety,będę wdzięczna za namiary to znaczy geodetów już tu jakiś znalazłam ale jeszcze kierownika może ktoś poleci....  Budowa w okolicach Pruszcza Gdańskiego..........


To tylko wal do pana Jarka, to jego okolice.Numer podalem juz w innym twoim poscie.

----------


## Siula

Polecam geologa : MArcin Brus tel: 0501 766 220

Ile geodeta bierze za wytyczenie budynku , moze mnie ktos poratowac informacją?

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> ja mam niestety więcej roboty. Szukam po pierwsze kierownikabudowy a nastepnie ekip do:
> 1. Elewacji
> 2. Instalacji co, wod-kan, elektrycznej, gazowej
> 3. Ściany działowe 
> 4. Tynki wewnętrzne.
> 
> Jesli ktoś coś może polecić to bede wdzięczny. Poza tym mam pytanie. Czy ktoś kto składa oferte np. na wykonanie co zrobi mi kosztory s i pomoże rozplanować całą instalację czy musze to zrobić sam?


moge polecic do-
instalacji co,wod-kanu i gazu firme *Desto* tel. 6712961 lub 0696403853 ja zdecydowalam sie na te firme po znalezieniu ich na bialej liscie po czym sama dopisalam  :wink:

----------


## dorbie

500-700, jutro moge powiedziec ile od nas wezmie, bo jutro przyjezdza




> Polecam geologa : MArcin Brus tel: 0501 766 220
> 
> Ile geodeta bierze za wytyczenie budynku , moze mnie ktos poratowac informacją?

----------


## Krzyzak

niedawno byl u mnie pan kominiarz, ktorego szczerze moge polecic

Uslugowy Zaklad Kominiarski "KOMINIARZ"
Roman Czapski
503 061 100

----------


## KamaD

> moge polecic.....
> 
> sciany dzialowe a ogolniej mowiac cala wykonczeniowka - Piotr Lewarski tel.0507736273


Nie wiem czy pan Piotr ma już za dużo zleceń, bo ze mną się umawiał prawie 2 miesiące temu na cokół wokół budynku, był oglądał powiedział że wchodzi i mam nikogo innego nie szukać i tyle go widziałam   :Evil:   :sad:  
Już nawet telefonu nie odbiera, no chyba, że dzwonię z innego numeru.
Jak się przypadkiem dodzwonimy i pytamy kiedy będzie to ze zdziwieniem mówi, że przecież jego ludzie powinni u nas być   :Evil:  
Widać ma za dużo robót - ale wystarczy powiedzieć, że rezygnuje albo cokolwiek ...

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> Napisał MiA & Wojtek
> 
> moge polecic.....
> 
> sciany dzialowe a ogolniej mowiac cala wykonczeniowka - Piotr Lewarski tel.0507736273
> 
> 
> Nie wiem czy pan Piotr ma już za dużo zleceń, bo ze mną się umawiał prawie 2 miesiące temu na cokół wokół budynku, był oglądał powiedział że wchodzi i mam nikogo innego nie szukać i tyle go widziałam    
> Już nawet telefonu nie odbiera, no chyba, że dzwonię z innego numeru.
> ...


hmmm strach juz kogokolwiek polecic   :cry:  
u mnie sprawdzil sie super,nie moge zlego slowa powiedziec..  :Roll: 

 i niestety juz moge powiedziec   :Evil:  mowia nie chwal dnia przed zachodem slonca i maja racje   :Roll:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic Pomorskie Centrum Kominkowe *Interior* z Redy
aby wykonac kominek,firma "wpasowala sie" w nasz krotki pobyt na budowie.
Pracowaly 2 ekipy,jedna podlaczyla wklad plus caly osprzet ze soba i kominem oraz wykonala "wykonczeniowke" obudowy i przykleila kamien,druga zajmowala sie robotami murarskimi..praca wykonana bardzo sprawnie i czysto,Panowie po pracy zabrali ze soba najmniejszy ociupinek pozostalego kartonika,kazdy skrawek plyty czy foli..
Gdyby nie fakt,ze kominek stoi nie mozna byloby stwierdzic,ze byly wykonywane jakiekolwiek prace...tymbardziej murowane.
Kominek jest dokladnie taki,jaki chcielismy..wykonanie perfekcyjne  :smile: 
WIELKIE BRAWA ! 
polecam !

----------


## Beatka35

Witam poszukuję pilnie solidnego i niedrogiego kogoś od wylewek !!!!
Natomiast ja mogę polecić pana od dachu pięknie i tanio wykonał mi daszek wiem że jeździ po pomorskim jak ktoś będzie potrzebował .........jeszcze raz prosze o namiar na wylewki  pozdrawiam

----------


## hub75

Jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego i mogę polecić następujących wykonawców:

- Murarz Pan Polaszek 509-392-397, solidny, terminowy, kupi i przywiezie materiał, doradzi w sprawach budowy po prostu rewelacja!

- Cieśla Pan Terman 605-659-393, j.w. 
Jeżeli weźmiecie Pana Termana, poleci Wam dekarzy. Ich dach jak na razie nie sprawia wrażenie ok (zobaczymy jak dach się zachowa po pierwszych wichurach i deszczach), niestety chamskość jaką zrobili na koniec roboty, definitywnie dyskwalifikuje tych  Panów. Zaznaczam że Pan Terman jest rewelacyjny i są to dwie różne ekipy.
Z tego co wiem, obaj Panowie mają zajęte terminy do końca roku  :Smile: 

- Elektryk Pan Weienr 505-020-798, również solidny, terminowy, kupuje materiały w hurtowni, tani i do tego sympatyczny, ma wolne terminy w tym roku.
- Okna p. Michnowicz Megabud - marka znana już na tym forum  :Smile:  Okna są naprawdę ok, obsługa rewelacyjna.


Nie mogę polecić firmy ATOM, która zlała mnie pomimo kilku maila i telefonów, widać przerasta ich ilość zleceń. 
Jest jeszcze firma Desto, lecz w.g. mojej opinii robią wielką przebitkę na materiałach ale takie są prawa wolnego rynku  :Smile: 

Może ktoś ma namiar na fachowców od budowy najzwyklejszego płotu (podmurówka, słupki, naciągnięcie siatki) ?

----------


## Krzyzak

> Może ktoś ma namiar na fachowców od budowy najzwyklejszego płotu (podmurówka, słupki, naciągnięcie siatki) ?


Sprobuj tu:
668 111 931 - dostalem namiar od kolegi, wiec jakosc niesprawdzona przeze mnie, ale mowil ze on jest OK

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> Jest jeszcze firma Desto, lecz w.g. mojej opinii robią wielką przebitkę na materiałach ale takie są prawa wolnego rynku


czuje sie zobowiazana wziasc Desto w obrone  :wink: 
u nas koncza sytem co i wu wod.kan wprawdzie umowe mamy "na calosc" to z kilku ofert,ktore otrzymalismy ta byla w tych korzystniejszych cenowo...
gdyby rzeczywiscie wysoko zarabiali na materialach to...za robocizne nie biora   :ohmy:  lub minimalnie   :Wink2:  a mnie akurat obojetnie _w ktorym miejscu wykonania_ zarabiaja   :Wink2:

----------


## hub75

> Napisał hub75
> 
> Jest jeszcze firma Desto, lecz w.g. mojej opinii robią wielką przebitkę na materiałach ale takie są prawa wolnego rynku 
> 
> 
> czuje sie zobowiazana wziasc Desto w obrone 
> u nas koncza sytem co i wu wod.kan wprawdzie umowe mamy "na calosc" to z kilku ofert,ktore otrzymalismy ta byla w tych korzystniejszych cenowo...
> gdyby rzeczywiscie wysoko zarabiali na materialach to...za robocizne nie biora   lub minimalnie   a mnie akurat obojetnie _w ktorym miejscu wykonania_ zarabiaja


Taka jest moja opinia, nie biorę fachowców którzy ustalają cenę "na całość". Np w mojej wycenie jest pozycja "grzejniki z głowicami" i są wyszczególnione typy grzejników ale bez rozbicia na ceny tylko koszt całkowity tychże grzejników. Na grzejnikach był przebitka ok 30 - 40% w porównaniu do cen grzejników Purmo znalezionych w necie. Ale najbardziej "rozwaliła" mnie kwota 1600 zł za kanalizę w kotłowni i garażu. Dodam że rury poziome są już gotowe pod chudziakiem, wystarczy tylko zamontować kratki. 
Ceny robocizny jak na firmę mają niskie, lecz wystarczy poszukać na białej liście ludzi którzy zajmują się wod-kan i można znaleźć kogoś tańszego.
Podkreślam, że jest to moja opinia dotycząca cen, Desto mogę pochwalić za szybką wycenę i dobry kontakt i w porównaniu do firmy ATOM wypadają bardzo pozytywnie  :Smile:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

Kazdy ma jakas strategie na budowe  :wink: 
My mamy akurat taka,ze staramy sie ustalac cene za wykonanie a nie metry,punkty itp. przynajmniej mam od poczatku jasnosc ile bedzie mnie to kosztowalo..ale to moja taktyka i mnie odpowiada..
Desto chwale i chwalic bede - za caloksztalt..podejscie do nas od samego poczatku,korzystna oferte,pomoc w wielu sytuacjach,kiedy spokojnie mogli powiedziec - to nie nasza dzialka i mieliby racje..za reagowanie na sugestie i nasze oczekiwania..za dotrzymywanie terminow i obietnic..za traktowanie nas jak ludzi a nie tylko inwestora - zrodlo zarobku...moge tak dlugo  :wink: 
Desto znalazlam tu w Muratorze na bialej liscie i chetnie postawie dobra wodke temu,kto tego wpisu dokonal  :smile: 
Naprawde zyczylabym sobie wspolpracowac tylko z takimi firmami..pewnie mialabym i mniej siwych wlosow i wszystkie noce przespane...nawet kosztem przebitki na grzejnikach 30 %  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## hub75

Rozumiem, że miałaś już niejednego partacza na budowie i jesteś już siwiutka  :Smile:  Ja jak do tej pory tfu, tfu, nie miałem do czynienia z partaczami przez których nie mógłbym spać, no jedynie dekarze których mieliśmy to chamy i prostaki ale od tego nie jestem w stanie posiwieć  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam i życzę więcej ekip typu *Megabud* czy jak zachwalane przez Ciebie *Desto*. 
Megabud ma u mnie do zrobienia małą poprawkę, zobaczymy czy będą nadal tak solidni ..... ale ciiiiii Pan Michał tutaj często zagląda  :Smile:

----------


## Mały

Chciałbym tylko poinformować, że uległy zmianie nry telefonów komórkowych w związku z czym niektórzy chcący się z nami skontaktować mogą mieć z tym kłopot.
  Nowe numery to 0605-848-430 i 0607-42-00-00.
 Dziękuję MiA za obronę.
 Hub - napisałem dlaczego nie robimy drobiazgowych wycen, ale jak widzę nie każdy chce to zrozumieć. W cenie np grzejnika jest nie tylko grzejnik i głowica (że nie wspomnę o tym jaka to głowica czy inny osprzęt).
             Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia na budowie.

----------


## Krzyzak

Ja z wielka przyjemnoscia do listy dopisuje:

- hurtownia budowlana PATOKA - mile i ladne panie, ktore robia co moga by sprzedac ci materialy budowlane dobrej jakosci za przystepna cene (ciezko znalezc taniej); tel. 0 58 691 71 00 Lublewo Gdańskie, Wybickiego 58 (trzeba probowac sie dodzwonic, bo ciagle ktos dzwoni)


- firma Piertrucha - kupilem tam parapety zewn. - b. szybko, ceny przystepne, uczynny pan przywiozl mi parapety z moje okolice bym nie musial sie przebijac przez Gdanskie korki; na stronie: http://www.pietrucha.com.pl/ jest lista dystrybutorow (w tym ten z Gdanska)


- firma Budromat z Tczewa - taniej parapetow nie znalazlem, kupilem parapety wewnetrzne, b. mila obsluga, pan Grzegorz kompleksowo doradza; wyjasnil mi jak to wszystko mam zamontowac i jak dobrac szerokosc i dlugosc parapetow; http://www.parapety.pl/

- instalacja gazowa - szybko i sprawnie, przy tym w miare tanio (bylo przed nimi 2 'fachowcow', ktorzy instalacje wewn. wycenili bez vat i materialow podobnie jak oni za komplet, czyli: instalacja wewn. z zaworami i skrzynkami w tym skrzynka na licznik, wykop, opinia o szczelnosci, wpis do dziennika budowy itp.); firma AMET, tel.: 558 43 11, Edward Kubawski;
z tego co sie orientowalem, to p. Edward znany jest w gazowni i nie ma problemu z podlaczeniem instalacji zrobionych przez jego firme

----------


## alimistrz

GORĄCO POLECAM EKIPE Z OKOLIC KARTUZ MARIANA KLEIN. OCIEPLILI MI BUDYNEK, WJAZD DO GARAŻU WYŁOŻYLI MI KOSTKĄ WSZYSTKO SPRAWNIE, SZYBKO I CZYSTO ORAZ DOKŁADNIE !!! SERDECZNIE POLECAM TĄ EKIPE. [/b]PODAJĘ NAMIAR NA PANA MARIANA TEL. 608260587

----------


## hub75

> GORĄCO POLECAM EKIPE Z OKOLIC KARTUZ MARIANA KLEIN. OCIEPLILI MI BUDYNEK, WJAZD DO GARAŻU WYŁOŻYLI MI KOSTKĄ WSZYSTKO SPRAWNIE, SZYBKO I CZYSTO ORAZ DOKŁADNIE !!! SERDECZNIE POLECAM TĄ EKIPE. [/b]PODAJĘ NAMIAR NA PANA MARIANA TEL. 608260587


Pan Marian chyba sam dokonał tego wpisu :  :Lol:

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Ocieplenie , układanie kostki słowem uniwersalny Marian, a dachy też robicie ? bo jak by co to mogę wam zlecić kilkanaście   :Lol:

----------


## Krzyzak

> Napisał alimistrz
> 
> GORĄCO POLECAM EKIPE Z OKOLIC KARTUZ MARIANA KLEIN. OCIEPLILI MI BUDYNEK, WJAZD DO GARAŻU WYŁOŻYLI MI KOSTKĄ WSZYSTKO SPRAWNIE, SZYBKO I CZYSTO ORAZ DOKŁADNIE !!! SERDECZNIE POLECAM TĄ EKIPE. [/b]PODAJĘ NAMIAR NA PANA MARIANA TEL. 608260587
> 
> 
> Pan Marian chyba sam dokonał tego wpisu :


Pan Marian akurat u mnie tynkuje i po wykonaniu prac rowniez zamieszcze odpowiednia cenzurke. Co prawda mamy pewne problemy materialowe (wpisany na czarna liste Atlas sie nie wyrabia), ale mam nadzieje, ze ostatecznie calosc prac zakonczy sie OK.

A tak poza tym, to najlepiej brac sprawy w swoje rece. Otoz z braku ekip SAM wykonalem nastepujace prace:

- montaz stelazu pod sufit podwieszany
- ocieplenie welna szklana (2 warstwy)
- montaz oswietlenia
- montaz paroizolacji, plyt g-k, szpachlowanie, szlifowanie, obrobka okien dachowych
- ocieplenie tarasu na wykuszu, wykonanie szalunku i wylewki ze spadkiem
- wstawienie drzwi wewnetrznych
- montaz paneli podlogowych wraz z podkladem
- montaz grzejnikow
- montaz parapetow wewnetrznych
- malowanie sufitow i scian
- tynkowanie malych powierzchni wewnatrz
- przygotowanie strychu (montaz podlogi z desek).

Wszystkie te prace wykonywalem pierwszy raz w zyciu! To naprawde bardzo proste prace wymagajace znajomosci tylko kilku podstawowych kruczkow oraz czasu. Wiem, ze nikt obcy nie staralby sie tak bardzo jak ja dla siebie (chociazby przy ocieplaniu, bo sa miejsca trudno dostepne, gdzie trzeba barokowo przycinac welne).
Narzedzia potrzebne do tego sa tanie i powszechnie dostepne. Procz wkretarki za Allegro za 240 zl kosztuja po kilka zlotych. Naprawde wszystkim polecam wykonanie pewnych prac samemu - satysfakcja gwarantowana. A ile pieniazkow w kieszeniu pozostaje (no i narzedzi na przyszlosc). Jedynie do montazu plyt g-k przyda sie pomocnik - bo ciezkie sa. Ale i na to jest sposob, bo z drewna posostalego po budowie mozna sobie zrobic podporki.

----------


## mkzibi

> Napisał hub75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał alimistrz
> 
> ...


A możesz podpowiedzieć skąd czerpałeś wiedze jak to eszystko robić? Ja bym chciał wziąc się za pewne sprawy ale nie wiem jak praktycznie do tego podejść. Rozumiem że np. grzjniki monowałeś ale instalacje juz miałeś zrobioną. Ja np. instalacji nie mam i chyba bede musiał zlecić.

----------


## Krzyzak

> A możesz podpowiedzieć skąd czerpałeś wiedze jak to eszystko robić? Ja bym chciał wziąc się za pewne sprawy ale nie wiem jak praktycznie do tego podejść. Rozumiem że np. grzjniki monowałeś ale instalacje juz miałeś zrobioną. Ja np. instalacji nie mam i chyba bede musiał zlecić.


Juz odpowiadam. Forum to akurat niewiele mi pomoglo - tylko raz pytalem o podwieszany sufit i otrzymalem dobra odpowiedz. Natomiast wiele pomogli mi ludzie z mojego forum Mitsumaniaki (jak wiadomo - na wiekszosci for mozna spotkac ludzi z roznych branzy). Natomiast czytalem sporo broszur w trakcie konkretnej pracy ze stron producentow. Np. Purmo na swojej stronie ma poradniki - jak niemalze kazdy producent (nie tylko ogrzewania).

Co do ogrzewania - tez robilem sam. Do pracy potrzebujesz troche narzedzi, ale te mozesz wypozyczyc. Potrzebna jest sprezynka do giecia rur PEX (no chyba, ze robisz z miedzi, to sie nie wypowiem, bo nie wiem), nozyce do ciecia PEX (warto kupic - ok. 50 zl), specjalny klucz do zaciskania duzych PEX (wypozyczony - przy montazu calego systemu sklepy fabryczne PURMO wypozyczyly mi go za darmo). Reszta wiedzy szla czesto od samych sprzedawcow - pytalem co z czym sie laczy, w jaki sposob i ile czego potrzebuje. Grzejniki lazienkowe maja inne srubunki od pokojowych. Do wszystkich potrzebujesz dwoch kluczy szwedzkich (lub tez plasko-oczkowych chyba 22 lub 24 mm - lepiej szwedzkie, bo maja nastawny rozmiar), imbusa 12 mm (na pewno grzejniki Purmo V22 i V33 takie maja) oraz nic Loctite 55 (czy jakos tak - za 50 zl i na caly dom starczy). System srubunkow ma albo gumowe oringi (tam sie to wtedy normalnie skreca), albo nic - tam trzeba dawac nic Loctite.

Do tego oczywiscie szafki z listwami (zasilanie i powrot) i calym tym ustrojstwem montazowym. Jak jest mieszana instalacja (np. grzejniki + podlogowka) to 2 szafki - kazda obsluguje osobny system, szafka podlogowki powinna dodatkowo miec termostat na powrocie by ograniczyc temperature.
Warto znac ilosc sekcji (czyli spirali podlogowki lub grzejnikow) by wiedziec jakie duze szafki i z iloma wejsciami listwy trzeba kupic. Potem flamastrem trzeba oznaczac - ktora rura do czego idzie i jakiego typu jest (zasilanie czy powrot). Naprawde duzo mozna zalapac od sprzedawcy w sklepie - ja polecam sklep KASIA w Kartuzach, bo tam kupowalem i dostalem max. rabat przewidziany przez producenta.

Ukladanie podlogowki jest proste jak wyszczanie dziury w sniegu, grzejniki jeszcze prosciej sie montuje. Do podlogowki kup siatke stalowa 3mm z oczkami 10 cm i plastikowymi opaskami zaciskowymi do tej siatki zamontuj. Zawsze daje sie wiecej rury w miejscu gdzie sa szafki czy podejscia grzejnikow - lepiej uciac niz sztukowac. Teraz jeszcze jakas wiertarka, mlot (ja mam ytong, wiec wykulem sobie dlutem do drewna i mlota nie potrzebowalem), troche zaprawy by zapackac ubytki. Wazne by na odsloniete rury dawac otuline z pianki. Podlogowke montowac tam, gdzie bedzie dzialac - czyli nie pod meblami, nie pod syfonami czy wanna lub prysznicem. No i nie tam, gdzie bedziesz cos wiercil w podlodze (prog, stelaz na scianki dzialowe z g-k itp). Wieksze polacie (powyzej 15 m2) robic z podzialem - np. w pokoju powyzej 15-20 m2 zrobic dwie spirale.

Troche wiedzy czerpalem z numerow specjalnych muratora - ale to raczej ogolniki. Nie umniejszam wagi tego forum, ale wyszukiwarka daje watpliwe wyniki - ilez razy szukalem tego watku a szukajka twierdzila, ze nie istnieje, a po 3-cim kliknieciu na te same slowa do wyszukiwania w koncu pokazala liste.

W razie pytan - wal na PW. Jak znajde czas, to odpowiem. Jak pisalem - to wszystko sa bardzo proste czynnosci. Jestem z wyksztalcenia informatykiem i nie mialem do tej pory nic wspolnego z tymi pracami. A w 1 dzien (czwartek) polozylem cala podloge w sypialni. Na pewno jestes w stanie to samemu wykonac - czego juz nie mozna powiedziec o wykoczeniowcach (tzn. ze nigdy nie beda w stanie wykonac mojej pracy). Dlatego robmy sami - jestem ostatnio strasznie ciety na tych wszystkich paprokow, ktorzy zaczeli sie cenic ponad norme i niewspolmiernie do poniesionych kosztow i nakladow na nauke czy stopien skomplikowania swojej pracy. A jeszcze rok temu bylo to 50% tego co teraz. Mi pensja nie wzrosla 100% jak im i dlatego nie mam zamiaru przeplacac.

----------


## dyzma

Witam
Jestem już bardzo blisko wprowadzenia sie do wyśnionego domu (Tczew).
Na tym etapie mogę jedynie polecić:
- koparkowego - p. Imianowski tel. 502-665-261 (chyba z Pszczółek)
- elektryka - p. Wojtka tel. 603-536-835 (z Tczewa)
- kafelkarza - p. Jarka 607-931-915 (ze Starogardu Gd.)

Gdybym budowała jeszcze jeden dom to p. Jarek robiłby u mnie całe wykończenie domu - łacznie z wodą, co, tynkami, sufitami, kafelkami, montażem sanitariatów, ociepleniem i elewacją.
Wielka szkoda że tak późno go spotkałam, nie boi się żadnej pracy, nie narzeka na poprzednie ekipy, tylko poprawia tak że czasem nawet nie wiedzieliśmy a już było poprawione, podłączone itd. 

Budującym życzę wytrwałości i cierpliwości, mimo wszystko chyba warto.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## templar33

ZDECYDOWANIE POLECAM ELEKTRYKA Pana Ryszarda Toporka , solidny, terminowy, potrafi dużo podpowiedzieć, a ceny przystępne. Po prostu same plusy.Tel. 509-902-133

----------


## marjucha

Mogę dokonać swojego pierwszego wpisu w tym temacie.
Polecam, wcześniej już polecane przez CMyKa Tanie deski Kartuzy.
Bł dokładnie tak jak się umawiał, najtańszy wśród tych do których dzwoniłem, eski dobej jakości i  jeszcze opuścił na transporcie.
Dla przypomnienia nr telefonu 501-525-416

----------


## bronson

> A może tak po prostu podziałała pochwała na forum. Panowie zaczęli mieć sporo zleceń no i teraz nie wyrabiają się z pracą ,stąd problemy (dlatego mimo wszystko namawiam do podpisywania umowy z określonymi terminami wykonania kolejnych etapów). Tak jak pisałam powyżej - zobaczę, jak potoczą się sprawy w nadchodzącym tygodniu


Witam...
Ja co prawda dopiero będę zaczynał budowę ale o "cyganie" słyszałem pochlebne opinie, budował domy dwóm moim sąsiadom, i nie mieli oni zastrzeżen co do pracy ekipy. Domy powstawały fachowo i w krótkim czasie, stan surowy z więźbą u mojej sąsiadki zrobili w niecałe dwa miesiące.
Zero alkocholu na budowie, sami załatwiają materiały, a mój przyszły kierownik budowy, którego notabene też polecam, p. Krzysztof Włodarz z Pszczółek, parząc na zdjęcia domu sąsiadów stwierdził że fachowca murarza po ścianie widać..

----------


## raffran

My korzystalismy z firmy Prokart z Kartuz i bylismy z nich zadowoleni.
Oferuja pelna obsluge,od wyboru i zakupu projektu ,cala papierologia i pozwolenie nabudowe(jesien zeszlego roku).

----------


## Puzon

Pozdrawiam. Mam nadzieję ze ktoś z Was dzięki temu oszczędzi troszkę nerwów i kasy której nigdy za wiele.

----------


## MaWi

Niestety już nieaktualne  :Evil:  .

----------


## Mały

A to tu też mogę dołożyć swoje 3-grosze.
  Geodeta Łukasz Łagocki, Wejherowo, 0503-764-018
  Szybki(bez podtekstów proszę  :wink: ) i niedrogi.
  Jakoś tydzień na mapkę.
 Wytyczenie domu z wyprzedzeniem kilku dni i daje radę.

----------


## majcia

Polecam z czystym sumieniem Panów od elewacji *Pan Roman Garski tel :697687108*. Jak narazie moja najlepsza ekipa na budowie. Elewacja zrobiona perfekcyjnie, czysto, solidnie. Naprawde polecam !  :big grin:

----------


## yarsoon

Polecam z Oliwy Adasia Reja, bardzo solidny i na prawdę uczciwy i potrafi doradzić!

----------


## sevage&ivi

> Polecam z Oliwy Adasia Reja, bardzo solidny i na prawdę uczciwy i potrafi doradzić!


a czym się zajmuje?

ja poszukuję kogoś z Gdańska, kto położy tapetę w mieszkaniu mojej mamy (w 2 pokojach) oraz kogoś do wycyklinowania parkietu..możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## yarsoon

o tapetowaniu nie wiem, ale zapytam, a tak na pewno to gładzie, płyty kart-gips, glazura, terakota no i taka złota rączka jak coś trzeba przerobić itp. Naprawdę solidny.

----------


## sevage&ivi

w takim razie jak mógłbyś się dowiedzieć o tym tapetowaniu i malowaniu byloby super :smile:  i jakis namiar na niego podaj  :wink:

----------


## Krzyzak

> Wielkie dzieki za tą podpowiedź. przekonałem się i będe sie brał za to sam. Niepokoi mnie tylko jak to wszystko zaprojektować. No i mam jeszcze pytanie. czy miałes kierownika budowy i czy ci odbierał twoje prace.


Obliczenia mozna robic w roznym oprogramowaniu. Ja akurat mialem pozyczonego kolegi notebooka (zajmuje sie tym profesjonalnie, ale aktualnie juz nie mieszka w Polsce) i program Danfoss'a. A ze strony:
http://heating.danfoss.pl/Content/51...784_SIT18.html
mozesz sciagnac demo.
Po wpisaniu niezbednych danych (czyli izolacyjnosc przegrody jak sciana, strop, ich ocieplenie, ew. otwory wentylacyjne itd.) wyrzuci jakie sa straty ciepla w pomieszczeniu lub tez jakie jest zapotrzebowanie. Wtedy na stronie np. Purmo dobierasz grzejniki, ktore sa w stanie zapewnic to cieplo - pamietajac o tym, jakie parametry bedzie mial kociol. Bo np. zasilajac instalacje 55/40 (w st. C) trzeba dac 2x wieksze grzejniki niz przy 75/65. Ale na stronie Purmo te przeliczniki sa wyraznie napisane.
Natomiast co do podlogowki, to po prostu dajesz spirale co np. 10-15 cm (sa takie siatki stalowe termozgrzewane) i nie martwisz sie o temp., bo dajac rury tak blisko siebie zawsze (przy dlugiej pracy oraz zakladajac dobrze ocieplony dom) zapewnisz komfort cieplny. Po prostu na powrocie dajesz zawor termostatyczny, ktory zamknie sie, gdy np. temp. powrotu (lub pomieszczenia, bo sa zawory sterowane przez kapilary umieszczone w roznych miejscach) przekroczy wartosc zaprogramowana. Wtedy nie przejmujesz sie, ze bedzie za goraco - ew. minus, to ciut wiecej wydane na nadmiarowe przewody pex.
Zawsze ukladajac podlogowke w spirale dajesz rure co drugi pret na siatce (czyli co 20 lub 30 cm) - wtedy po dojsciu do srodka tego "slimaka" bedziesz mogl rozpoczac ukladanie powrotu w brakujace miejsca a podloga bedzie sie rownomiernie nagrzewac. Bo ukladajac nie w spirale mozesz osiagnac wysoka temp. w jednej czesci pokoju a coraz nizsza - w miare stygniecia wody - w innej czesci. Trudno to wyjasnic piszac - w praktyce szybko skumasz  :smile:  A pex'a do siatki mocowalem takimi opaskami samozaciskowymi z plastiku (100 szt. kosztuje 10 zl). Mozesz kupic specjalnie frezowany styropian, ale jego koszt jest kosmiczny. Duzo taniej wyjdzie zwykle styro plus folia aluminiowa plus siatka. Acha - w pokoju wiekszym jak 15-20 m2 warto rozdzielic podlogowke na sekcje. Niezbedne sa tez odpowiednie szafki - duzo wyjasnia Ci sprzedawcy. Przynajmniej mi wyjasnili.

Kierownik nie musi tego odbierac - nie sa wymagane zadne wpisy do dziennika odnosnie instalacji CO. W kazdym razie ja nie pamietam, zeby cos wpisywal.

----------


## Judyta70

Witam!!
Chciałabym polecić fachowca z dziedziny, o której nie było chyba jeszcze mowy: kute ogrodzenia, balustrady itd.tzw.kowalstwo artystyczne.Może jeszcze wspomnę gdzie go "znalazłam".Rocznicę ślubu spędzaliśmy w Mielnie w hotelu Meduza, w środku balustrady-coś niesamowitego,to trzeba zobaczyć, ludzie pukają w nie sprawdzając czy aby na pewno są z metalu.W trakcie rozmowy z właścicielem dowiedzieliśmy się,że kowal , który je wykonał  jest z "naszych"stron(kartuzy).
Pan Tomek właśnie skończył montować balustrady u nas w domu i jesteśmy naprawdę zadowoleni.Mimo młodego wieku jest bez wątpienia fachowcem-artystą w swojej dziedzinie.Jedyny minusik to tydzień spóźnienia, ale efekt końcowy pozwala o tym zapomnieć
pzdrawiam
podaje namiary Tomasz Płotka 663-768-024

----------


## hub75

Szambo kupiłem w firmie Jesbet z okolic Radomia. Szambo betonowe 10m3 z atestem, kominek, płyta górna wzmacniana (można jeździć po niej samochodem), płyta żeliwna, transport wraz z wstawieniem do dołu, wszystko za 3500 netto. Żadnych zaliczek, wszystko na telefon, rewelacja.
tel.kom. 502 037 636 tel. (04 :cool:  3215 385

----------


## michal_slupski

my też kupowalismy szambo jesbeta, ale już za 4400 netto (bez koparki). Dość sprawnie poszło jeśli chodzi o realizację, ale zachowanie właścicieli na budowie trochę mi się nie podobało. Przez to narazilismy się sąsiadom.

----------


## jolandka

Czytałam na forum,ze poszukujecie dobrego cieśli do wykonania konstrukcji dachu.Moj wprawdzie nie robił u mnie dachu,a konstrukcje i zbrojenie schodów wachlarzowych(owalne),ale zrobił to pieknie.Po zdjęciu szalunku naprawde jest co podziwiać.Wiem,ze robi dachy-robił nawet wieżę kościelna!!Mogę go spokojnie polecić.Pan Mietek Labuda tel.058 6844848.Podobno za tydzień,dwa jest wolny...

----------


## majcia

Potwierdzam dobra opinie o ekipie *Pana Kazimierza Wickiego tel: 693379089*. Robili u nas tynki i wylewki. Wszystko wykonane na najwyzszym poziomie i tempo na maksa  :big grin:

----------


## izi7

> Potwierdzam dobra opinie o ekipie *Pana Kazimierza Wickiego tel: 693379089*. Robili u nas tynki i wylewki. Wszystko wykonane na najwyzszym poziomie i tempo na maksa


u nas tynki robił Kazimierz Wicki, a wylewki Toporek. Nasi panowie od wykończeniówki (do których mam spore zaufanie i nie należą do marudzących na poprzednie ekipy) powiedzieli, że wylewki są bardzo dobre, gładkie, równe itp. Natomiast o tynkach nie mieli dobrego zdania - były wprawdzie gładkie i ładnie się prezentowały, ale niestety były mocno krzywe, miejscami bez powodu bardzo grubo kładzione. Tak więc Toporek tak, Kazimierz Wicki raczej nie.

----------


## majcia

> Napisał majcia
> 
> Potwierdzam dobra opinie o ekipie *Pana Kazimierza Wickiego tel: 693379089*. Robili u nas tynki i wylewki. Wszystko wykonane na najwyzszym poziomie i tempo na maksa 
> 
> 
> u nas tynki robił Kazimierz Wicki, a wylewki Toporek. Nasi panowie od wykończeniówki (do których mam spore zaufanie i nie należą do marudzących na poprzednie ekipy) powiedzieli, że wylewki są bardzo dobre, gładkie, równe itp. Natomiast o tynkach nie mieli dobrego zdania - były wprawdzie gładkie i ładnie się prezentowały, ale niestety były mocno krzywe, miejscami bez powodu bardzo grubo kładzione. Tak więc Toporek tak, Kazimierz Wicki raczej nie.


No prosze co dom to inna opinia  :Roll:   Nasz Pan od wykonczeniowki tez byl na budowie w czasie robienia tynków i nie mial do nich zastrzezen  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krzyzak

raczej zupelnie odwrotnie - Wicki robi wylewki a tynki Toporek (przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo - wtedy jeszcze pracowali razem, potem podobno zaczeli roboty jak na poczatku tego postu)
i faktycznie teraz klade kafle i podlogi Wickiego sa swietne a tynki gladkie, ale miejscami nierowne (glazura nie problem wyrownac - gorzej gdy montuje oscieznice i mi sie zgadza na gorze i dole (licuje ze sciana) a posrodku oscieznica odstaje od tynku na pol cm)

----------


## majcia

> raczej zupelnie odwrotnie - Wicki robi wylewki a tynki Toporek (przynajmniej u mnie tak bylo - wtedy jeszcze pracowali razem, potem podobno zaczeli roboty jak na poczatku tego postu)
> i faktycznie teraz klade kafle i podlogi Wickiego sa swietne a tynki gladkie, ale miejscami nierowne (glazura nie problem wyrownac - gorzej gdy montuje oscieznice i mi sie zgadza na gorze i dole (licuje ze sciana) a posrodku oscieznica odstaje od tynku na pol cm)


U mnie Wicki robil jedno i drugie   :big grin:  Jak wczesniej pisalam bez zastrzezeń.

----------


## lolomama

Jestem na etapie wykończeniówki. Część wykonawców wzięłam z forum - tynki gipsowe i wylewki. Tynki - p. Lademan - nieźle, ale teść musiał pilnować, by nie zatynkowali gniazdek (jednego nie przypilnował - ale znaleźliśmy, bo mąż zrobił zdjęcia). Pomijam, że wykonawca spóźnił się ok. 2 tyg. (ale w tym szale budowlanym mu wybaczam). Co do wylewek - Pan Serafin - sprawnie, ale po terminie ok tygodnia i co gorsze - mówił, że posadzka będzie miała ok 6 cm. - w rzeczywistości jest tylko 4 cm. (mam szparę pomiędzy wylewkami a futryna okna nawet po położeniu kafelek - ok 2 cm.), niestety wykonania wylewek nie można sprawdzić na bieżąco. Nie dzwoniliśmy do wykonawcy, bo co zrobi? Doleje mam? Takiej cienkiej warstwy nie można, są podobno specjalne wylewki, ale to cudo jest b. drogie. 
Na razie to tyle uwag do wykonawców z forum. Co do innych ekip mieliśmy rewelacyjnego murarza - sprawnego, choć nie obyło się bez problemów na początku (glina na działce). Czasy teraz takie, ze aż strach kogoś polecać, więc nie będę tego robić.

----------


## jasminee1

Ja polecam pana Leszka - młody facet (40 lat), fachowiec, a jednocześnie bardzo sympatyczny. Remont mieszkania (malowanie, cekolowanie, podłogi i wszystkie drobiazgi) zrobił mi pięknie, dbając zawsze o to, zeby nie nabrudzić. 
I zawsze służył dobrą radą - nie wykonywał bezmyślnie tego, co mu się zlecało.

Potem poleciłam go znajomemu, to stal się u niego kierownikiem remontu - wszystkich fachowców pilnował (od okien, od kanalizacji itd) i gonił za fuszerki  :Smile: 

Jedyny problem, to że nie robi w Gdyni, tylko w Gdańsku i Sopocie.
Pan Leszek: 0 506 75 74 22

----------


## marjucha

Witam.
Na obecnym etapie mogę polecić geodetę z Pruszcza pana Grzegorza Zachłowskiego nr tel. 509-863-951. Słowny, terminowy, dokładny i tani.
NAjpierw wyznaczał mi budynek pod wymianę gruntu a później tyczył osie.
Za każdym razem potwierdzał przyjazd na działkę telefonicznie i był o wyznaczonej godzinie.

Z czystym sumieniem mogę też polecić firmę Thomas Beton.
Najniższe sumy wśród firm do których dzwoniłem i można trochę ponegocjować.
Byli o umówionej porze, a beton dobrej jakości.
Nr tel. 508-018-133
Firma była wcześniej polecana przez CMyK-a  :Wink2:

----------


## Krzyzak

Do mojej listy dorzucam firme:

Aga-M SC. Art. sanitarno - hydrauliczne. Chemia budowlana

tel/fax. 0 58 300 56 04
80-125 Gdańsk, Kartuska 249
pow.Gdańsk, woj. pomorskie

za szczegolne podejscie do klienta.

To jedyna firma, ktora zgodzila sie zamowic specjalnie dla mnie kartonik terakoty. Zadnej innej (a obdzwonilem 3/4 dystrybutorow z listy Cersanitu w 3miescie i okolicach) nie chcialo sie nawet oddzwonic (poza panem Kropidlowskim z Zukowa (KROPIDŁOWSKI PH ceramika, płytki, kabiny, wanny, meble, ul. Klasztorna 5), ktoremu rowniez dziekuje za pomoc).

Tymczasem tu po tygodniu odebralem brakujacy towar - moge powiedziec, ze to wielkie szczescie, bo zabraklo mi 6 szt. kafli na schody i nigdzie nie moglem ich kupic. Wyobrazacie sobie zaskoczenie, gdy w OBI mowia, ze "nie ma, nie bylo i nie bedzie" a ja zalamany, bo schody gotowe i brakuje 1 stopnicy i 2 podstopnic...

Takze dzis odebralem i nawet pan zza lady pomogl mi to wniesc do auta - to sie nazywa porzadna obsluga.

----------


## dusia2006

ponieważ sama straciłam mnóstwo czasu na szukanie firmy która zrobiłaby mi porządne drzwi  stalowe z grubej 2mm blachy a nie z takiej jak puszka po piwie, a czasami takie drzwi są bardzo poszukiwane do specjalnych pomieszczeń w firmach i domach więc 

jeśli ktoś poszukuje dobrego wykonawcy solidnych bezpiecznych *DRZWI STALOWYCH* - z porządnej grubej blachy, z ociepleniem i bardzo dobrej jakości - to bardzo polecam firmę
*Pani Beata Szulta ZPUH Metpol* *ul. Olchowa 7, 84-240* *Reda* tel (5 :cool: 678 35 43 mail [email protected]. Firma bardzo profesjonalna, solidna, terminowa, wykonała mi drzwi o nietypowym wymiarze, z pełnym wyposażeniem i montażem i tanio.
Do tego wszyscy bardzo sympatyczni   :big grin:  
robią też ładne ogrodzenia, bramy, balustrady - ale to tylko widziałam

----------


## Krzyzak

Z przyjemnoscia dodaje hydraulika (podlaczal kociol gazowy i zrobil to bardzo dobrze):
Krzysztof Banski, tel.: 691 198 280.
Zalety: rozsadna cena (tanio, to juz nigdzie nie jest, wiec nie pisze), dokladnosc, porzadek w ukladaniu instalacji (rozsadne umieszczenie osprzetu, chowanie rzeczy nieuzywanych itd.).

----------


## smile

potwierdzam dobrą opinię o firmie Pana Nadolskiego.
Wszystko bezproblemowo, terminowo. Zawsze na telefon dostarczali co było potrzebne. Braliśmy od nich więźbę, deski do szalunków i dachówkę z dekarstwem.
Pod koniec tylko zdarzały się problemy z dodzwonieniem się i lekkie opóźnienie z przywozem dachówki. POza tym wiem, że mają kilak ekip do kładzenia dachówki, więc każdemu może się zdarzyć inna. U nas do dekarzy mamy takie zastrzeżenia że zostawili bałagan i musieliśmy po nich sprzatać.
Generalnie jednak jesteśmy zadowoleni, patrząc na to że doskonałych fachowców już nie ma :smile: 
Pozdr

----------


## majcia

Z przyjemnoscia potwierdzam jak najbardziej pozytywna opinie o dekarzu 
*Panu KŁUS* ( polecany wczesniej przez Cmyka ) tel :603832776. Dach zrobiony perfekcyjnie, dachoweczka wyglada super   :big grin:   Pozatym Panowie sa bardzo mili i chetnie doradza. Nie robia problemow jak trzeba dodatkowo podjechac i cos dokonczyc ( mialam problemy z dostawa dachowki na czas ).
Polecam z czystym sumieniem   :big grin:

----------


## jolandka

MEGABUD-okna,musze pochwalic.Montowali u mnie  18 okien o rozmiarach 110cm/220-260cm plus 4 mniejsze.Wszystkie prace przebiegały bardzo sprawnie,byli terminowi,a właściwie wpasowali się w podany przeze mnie termin realizacji.Nie za darmo firma MEGABUD otrzymała tytuł Najlepszej Fachowej Ekipy 2007(www.fachowaekipa.pl).Okna są naprawdę śliczne,pan Michał z żoną umieją świetnie doradzić klientowi,za co muszę im baaardzo podziękować,bo byliśmy kapryśnymi i niezdecydowanymi klientami.Polecam i pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Karolinka 29

A ja polecam swoją ekipę murarską. To Pan Krzysztof Kulling ze swoim wspólnikiem Panem Darkiem z Rumi. Doradzą, podpowiedzą w różnych kwestiach. Mam do nich pełne zaufanie i zawsze mogę na nich liczyć zwłaszcza że praktycznie sama buduję dom (mąż w Norwegii). Są niedrodzy, uczciwi, nie piją, pracują jak mróweczki i są w stałym kontakcie ze mną jeśli np. z jakichś względów przez kilka dni nie mogę jechać na budowę. Takich ludzi ze świecą szukać. Naprawdę pełen profesjonalizm i kultura, to po prostu dobrzy ludzie a oczywiście jakość wykonania ich prac też jest w porządku, mój inspektor ich chwali bo znają się na rzeczy i co ważne nie ściemniają i nie żadają żadnych zaliczek, zaplata jest po każdym kolejnym etapie pracy. Każdemu zainteresowanemu podam do nich telefon z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## mit

> Napisał KamaD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MiA & Wojtek
> 
> ...


NO WLASNIE CO SIE STALO ZE NIE JESTESCIE JUZ ZADOWOLENI? Bardzo prosze o odpowiedz.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

*Mit* tak napisalam 25 czerwca a edytowalam post 27 wrzesnia...




> polecam 
> *Piotr Lewarsk*i tel.0507736273
> u mnie wlasnie skonczyl kafelki w lazienkach i gres na parterze,do tego sufit i sciany w garazu - plyty K-G,stawial dodatkowe 2 scianki dzialowe oraz wykonal inne drobne prace,a najwazniejsze *poprawial* schrzaniona robote poprzednikow bez dodatkowej zaplaty!
> Przesympatyczny mlody czlowiek,bardzo dokladny i sumienny..jeszcze nie zmanierowany jak wiekszosc wykonawcow   p.Piotr kieruje firma i z tego co wiem,zajmuja sie *wszelkimi pracami budowlanymi* wykonczeniowka,tynki,wylewki ogrodzenia itp...
> bardzo zaluje,ze spotkalam go dopiero na etapie kafli   na pewno bedzie wykonywal u nas jeszcze i malowanie i polozy panele i wykona taras plus balkon i postawi ogrodzenie i...cala reszte 
> widzac jego precyzyjnosc i naprawde rzetelne podejscie do wykonywanej pracy a do tego stawki nie przyprawiajace o zawrot glowy w zamiast za dobrze wykonana robote - doszlismy do wniosku,ze nie ma najmniejszego sensu szukac kogos innego..
> jeszcze raz z czystym sumieniem - polecam 
> 
> *z wielkim bolem serca musze zedytowac powyzszy post*   
> ...


do powyzszego moge dodac tylko,ze po wezwaniu ostatecznym p.Piotr skontaktowal sie ze mna telefonicznie i wyrazl gotowosc dokonczenia prac..oczywiscie tlumaczyl sie wszelkimi plagami egipskimi z powodu ktorych nie mogl sie skontaktowac z nami lub osobami,ktore prosilismy o wspolprace z p.Piotrem aby mogl z umowy sie wywiazac...jestesmy umowieni z nim zaraz po naszym przyjezdzie czyli dokladnie za tydzien..jak zakonczy sie nasza wspolpraca? dowiemy sie juz niebawem..tylko czy naprawde musialam posuwac sie do straszenia skarbowka,policja itp?
Mam nadzieje,ze nasza historia nauczy p.Piotra,ze umowa zobowiazuje i jeszcze beda "ludzie" z tego Pana...

----------


## EWA_

Szukam  rzetelnych   :cool:  murarzy do wymurowania ścian wewnętrzynych w moim domku...Materiał czeka...  :cry:

----------


## Krzyzak

z ogromna przyjemnoscia dopisuje czlowieka, ktory zajmuje sie wlasciwie cala wykonczeniowka domu:

Grzegorz, 501 299 927

co prawda robil u mnie tylko kafle (bo reszte z braku fachowcow robilem sam - zaluje, ze nie spotkalismy sie wczesniej, bo sporo bledow zrobilem przy sufitach z g-k), ale niemalze na kazdym etapie moich prac sluzyl mi rada i pomoca
z tego co wiem, to wykonuje tez kompleksowo hydraulike, sufity, podlogi - no taka zlota raczka
a juz specjalnoscia sa schody z kafli - mistrzostwo

----------


## Aleks :)

Drodzy forumowicze!!
Poszukujemy *wykonawcy przyłącza wodno-kanalizacyjnego*, prosimy o namiary. Budowa w Rumi.

----------


## rafalg

> Drodzy forumowicze!!
> Poszukujemy *wykonawcy przyłącza wodno-kanalizacyjnego*, prosimy o namiary. Budowa w Rumi.


Witaj Aleks,
Ja od wod-kan mialem rewelacyjnego gościa: Stanisław Dul (607216499). Do tego jest bodajże z Rumi  :smile:

----------


## aniace

Polecam pana Waldka z Wejherowa.
Sympatyczny, a co najważniejsze najtańszy chyba w okolicy. 
Nie uwierzycie za metr2 blachodachówki 20zl.
dobra robota
A szukalam dlugo wykonawcy i naprawdę wiem ile chcieli 40-60zl

----------


## bronson

> Ja co prawda dopiero będę zaczynał budowę ale o "cyganie" słyszałem pochlebne opinie, budował domy dwóm moim sąsiadom, i nie mieli oni zastrzeżen co do pracy ekipy. Domy powstawały fachowo i w krótkim czasie, stan surowy z więźbą u mojej sąsiadki zrobili w niecałe dwa miesiące.
> Zero alkocholu na budowie, sami załatwiają materiały, a mój przyszły kierownik budowy, którego notabene też polecam, p. Krzysztof Włodarz z Pszczółek, parząc na zdjęcia domu sąsiadów stwierdził że fachowca murarza po ścianie widać..


No i stało się, domek stoi trzeba tylko dechy położyć i papę oraz okna pozabijać..

Teraz z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę pana Jurka Zakrzewskiego vel "Cygana". zaczęli w drugim tygodniu października kopiąc pod ławy a jutro kończą budowę... współpraca układała nam się wzorowo... zero umowy, a wszystko w terminach uwzględniając kaprysy pogody... Cygan sam zamawia materiały na budowę, przynajmniej te które brakują, oczywiście uzgadniając wcześniej z wykonawcą, ma zaprzyjaźnionych cieśli, też fachowców starej daty... i jedni i drudzy znaleźli i poprawili kilka błędów w projekcie... oczywiście w konsultacji ze mną i kier. budowy...

Z kierownika budowy też jak do tej pory jestem zadowolony także z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić

Murarze i nie tylko: p. Jerzy Zakrzewski vel "Cygan" - tel 607226455
Kier. Budowy: p. Krzysztof Włodarz  - tel 601249959
Cieśle: p. Szmajdka - tel 501077297

----------


## Krzyzak

A ja jestem zdruzgotany. To ja sie targuje z wymienionym wczesniej p. Grzesiem (ten od kafelek), ktory bierze ok. 40 zl/m2 kafalek, a gosc, ktory rowniez kladzie kafle mowi mi telefonicznie, ze on bierze 85 zl/m2   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  (szukalem kogos, kto by przed swietami jeszcze 30 m2 w jodelke polozyl).

Chyba sie im we lbach przewraca - podobno gosc ukladal ostatnio we Wrzeszczu za taka cene. Ludzie - nie placcie tyle, bo sami sobie bicz (my inwestorzy) na siebie krecimy.
Chyba zaraz przeedytuje post o Grzesiu, bo gotow mi jeszcze cene podniesc  :smile:

----------


## Michush

Witam
Polecam ekipę dekarską pana Leszka i Jarka [606420385 i 608706953] polecaną już wcześniej na forum. Bardzo dobry kontakt terminowe wykonanie i solidność.

----------


## MariusW

Witam.

Polecam moją brygadę.
Wykonali mi elewację i są naprawdę fachowi i pomocni w każdym calu.

Wykonują nie tylko elewacje, ale między innymi tynki gipsowe, kładą klinkier itp.

Oto namiary:
USłUGI OGóLNOBUDOWLANE
BEATRIX Grzegorz Stępień
tel. 0 602 227 979

----------


## Mały

Dachy - pokrycia : Dawid 0509-367-186. Nie napiszę ile dałem za kpl dach, bo co niektórzy się mogą z lekka wkurzyć  :wink:  .

----------


## Krzyzak

Właśnie skończył u mnie montować meble pan Fedorowski:

http://fedorowskimeble.republika.pl/

Mogę szczerze polecić - jedyna osoba, która miała ofertę cenową dostosowaną do moich możliwości. W każdym innym miejscu, za TO SAMO żądali od 30 do 100% więcej.
Ponadto to jedyna osoba (z 5 firm, w których byłem), która mówiąc, że zadzwoni tego a tego dnia, dokładnie to robiła. Gdy mówił, że przyjedzie w niedzielę o 19, to był w niedzielę o 19. Normalnie ze świeczką takich ludzi teraz szukać...

----------


## Izulek

> Właśnie skończył u mnie montować meble pan Fedorowski:
> 
> http://fedorowskimeble.republika.pl/
> 
> Mogę szczerze polecić - jedyna osoba, która miała ofertę cenową dostosowaną do moich możliwości. W każdym innym miejscu, za TO SAMO żądali od 30 do 100% więcej.
> Ponadto to jedyna osoba (z 5 firm, w których byłem), która mówiąc, że zadzwoni tego a tego dnia, dokładnie to robiła. Gdy mówił, że przyjedzie w niedzielę o 19, to był w niedzielę o 19. Normalnie ze świeczką takich ludzi teraz szukać...


A montowali Ci meble kuchenne czy coś jeszcze?
Może jakieś fotki??

----------


## ryba7070

Witam! 

Polecam dekarza Rafała Lubinickiego z ekipą, sprawnie, bezproblemowo i co najważniejsze, fachowo! Chłopaki są z Lipusza ale bez problemu dojeżdżają do Trójmiasta, dla zainteresowanych tel. 696053643.

Pozdrawiam Świątecznie Wszystkich Budujących!

Ryba7070.

----------


## hub75

> Napisał hub75
> 
> Może ktoś ma namiar na fachowców od budowy najzwyklejszego płotu (podmurówka, słupki, naciągnięcie siatki) ?
> 
> 
> Sprobuj tu:
> 668 111 931 - dostalem namiar od kolegi, wiec jakosc niesprawdzona przeze mnie, ale mowil ze on jest OK


Tacy sobie, średnio drodzy, podmurówka faluje, na pewno nie są pracowici - genralnie drugi raz bym ich nie wziął...

----------


## hub75

Polecam również Pana Klawitera (5 :cool:  682-93-89 od projektów przyłączy wody i gazu. Taniej chyba niogdzie nie ma, wszytsko bez problemów.

Polecany Pan Lademan robił u mnie w sierpniu tynki gipsowe, które miały być gotowe do malowania bez gładzenia. 
Wczoraj sciany oglądał malarz i niestety po dokładnym sprawdzeniu ścian "za pomocą lampy", okazalo się że ściany muszą być cekolowane  ::-(:

----------


## marjucha

> Polecam również Pana Klawitera (5 682-93-89 od projektów przyłączy wody i gazu. Taniej chyba niogdzie nie ma, wszytsko bez problemów.
> 
> Polecany Pan Lademan robił u mnie w sierpniu tynki gipsowe, które miały być gotowe do malowania bez gładzenia. 
> Wczoraj sciany oglądał malarz i niestety po dokładnym sprawdzeniu ścian "za pomocą lampy", okazalo się że ściany muszą być cekolowane


Ile czasu zajęło p. Klawiterowi zrobienie i uzgodnienie projektów przyłączy?

----------


## hub75

> Ile czasu zajęło p. Klawiterowi zrobienie i uzgodnienie projektów przyłączy?


Nie pamiętam, ale sam projekt zrobił chyba w jeden dzień, a reszta to kwestia urzędów.

----------


## Izulek

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Ile czasu zajęło p. Klawiterowi zrobienie i uzgodnienie projektów przyłączy?
> 
> 
> Nie pamiętam, ale sam projekt zrobił chyba w jeden dzień, a reszta to kwestia urzędów.


No też jestem ciekawa ... bo nam zaczął robić chyba w październiku, albo i we wrześniu i do tej pory ... nie mamy.... twierdzi że to urzędy właśnie ..

----------


## Krzyzak

> Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> Właśnie skończył u mnie montować meble pan Fedorowski:
> 
> http://fedorowskimeble.republika.pl/
> 
> Mogę szczerze polecić - jedyna osoba, która miała ofertę cenową dostosowaną do moich możliwości. W każdym innym miejscu, za TO SAMO żądali od 30 do 100% więcej.
> Ponadto to jedyna osoba (z 5 firm, w których byłem), która mówiąc, że zadzwoni tego a tego dnia, dokładnie to robiła. Gdy mówił, że przyjedzie w niedzielę o 19, to był w niedzielę o 19. Normalnie ze świeczką takich ludzi teraz szukać...
> 
> ...


Procz mebli kuchennych, takze ciut zabudowy w lazienkach. Moge tylko powiedziec, ze nadal jestem zadowolony i z pewnoscia ten pan bedzie u mnie robil dalsze zabudowy.
Fotki? - poprosze adres @ na PW, to wysle - jak tylko znow zlapie dostep do neta  :smile:  - bo ostatnio to mam raz na 2 tygodnie  :smile:

----------


## slonko5

> Witam,
> 
> poszukuje ekipy do stanu surowego w okolicach Jankowa Gdańskiego mozecie kogos polecic?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> crisi



Z całą pewnością mogę polecić cieśli. Takich fachowców spotkać to naprawdę przyjemność. Terminowi, solidni, mimo fatalnych warunków pogodowych byli każdego dnia. W razie wątpliwości (błędy w projekcie) dzwonili i zapraszali na budowę, przedstawiali rozwiąznie. SUPER

----------


## Gosiakrzysia

witam.polecam kilku fachowcow z Przodkowa (kawalek przed kartuzami).dosc latwo ich znalezc w przodkowie ale w razie co sluze telefonem.hydraulik-miroslaw Łaga (mieszka niedaleko hali sportowej na majkowskiego lub majakowskiego.fachowiec jakich malo-terminowo,solidnie i uczciwie.pracuje od rana do wieczora, rozliczenia wg faktur,bez rzadnych dodatkowych kosztow.tynkarz-czeslaw stenka.robi tynki cementowo-wapienne (teraz chyba po 18zl/m2) bez kosztow materialu.fakt faktem wytynkowaie domu wraz z poadzkami (700m2 tynkow+200m2 posadzek trwa ok 2mcy) jest troche nuzące, ale nie mozna wymagac wiecej jesli pracuje sie w systemie 1 tynkarz+pmocnik, a jakosc jest naprawde super.oczywiscie nie jest to taka gladź jak po cekolowaniu, ale wystarczająca zeby z tego cekolowania zrezygnowac jesli nie ma sie naprawde super wysokich wymagań.czlowiek uczciwy,pracuje 6 dni w tygodniu, pomoze i doradzi przy innych pracach.zostawiam mu klucze od domu, na budowie jestem co sobote i wiem ze nic nie zginie i nic nie bedzie poniszczone.jak zobowiąze sie ze cos bedzie zorbione do jakiegos ustalonego dnia , to chocby mial robic w niedziele slowa dotrzyma.trzeba sie z nim umawiac na robote 6mcy wczesniej.ostani to roman król (murarz).mieszka na sportowej.tani to on nie jest,ale na robocie sie zna.mury proste,pustych butelek po nim i jego brygadzie sprzatac nie trzeba.pilnowac tez go nie trzeba, umawia sie co i jak ma byc zrobione i tak faktycznie robi.robil nam drobne prace, scianki dzialowe, szambo, doprowadzenie wody i pradu.do murow go nie wziałem bo wydawalo mi drogo a patrzac z perspektywy popelnilem blad, bo jakosc murow ktore mam pozostawia wiele do zycznia.stare przyslowie sie sprwdza-chytry 2 razy traci.pozdro.krzych i goska

----------


## ryba7070

Polecam pana Arkadiusza Młyńskiego, producenta szamb z żywic poliestrowych, bardzo atrakcyjne ceny oraz bardzo sympatyczna i profesjonalna obsługa.
Dal zainteresowanych: FHP "MARO" Stara Kiszewa tel: 0-602-470-995.

----------


## ryba7070

Witam!  
  Z przyjemnością wpisuję na listę młodych elektryków, Jacka i Rafała, zdolni, sympatyczni i bardzo pracowici, mąż jest nimi zachwycony a rzadko mu sie to zdarza!  :big grin:  Dla zainteresowanych namiary: ELEKTROKLIM Jacek Klimek tel: 504201760.

----------


## ryba7070

Dzisiaj skończono u nas instalacje od odkurzacza centralnego, profesjonalnie i sympatycznie, ceny konkurencyjne! Firma KLIR, pan Jerzy Abram tel: 601663677.

----------


## worekgdynia

Witam.
Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne tak jak pisałem- polecam MEGA-BUD z Rumii. Założyłem i jestem zadowolony. Szybko, czysto, sprawnie i w terminie. Centralny odkurzacz - polecam pan Drusewicz z Gdyni - telefon mogę podac zainteresowanym później (gdzieś mi się zapodział) - też był już wymieniany na forum. Elektrycy (może nie najtańsi) właśnią walczą z instalacją, ale już jestem pod wrażeniem. Pomagają zadecydować czytaj:doradzają, słuchają inwestora jak ksiądz na spowiedzi, super dokładni. Ale osobiste wrażenia z całości inwestycji z elektryki podam za tydzień. 
Pozdrawiam Tomek.

----------


## greg29

> Oto namiary:
> USłUGI OGóLNOBUDOWLANE
> BEATRIX Grzegorz Stępień
> tel. 0 602 227 979


Telefon juz nieaktualny, czy ktos ma nowy numer ??

To samo tyczy sie namiarow do: 
p. Jerzy Zakrzewski vel "Cygan" - tel 607226455 

Macie jakies inne namiary?
Czy jeszcze pracuja??!!

----------


## mkzibi

> witam.polecam kilku fachowcow z Przodkowa (kawalek przed kartuzami).dosc latwo ich znalezc w przodkowie ale w razie co sluze telefonem.hydraulik-miroslaw Łaga (mieszka niedaleko hali sportowej na majkowskiego lub majakowskiego.fachowiec jakich malo-terminowo,solidnie i uczciwie.pracuje od rana do wieczora, rozliczenia wg faktur,bez rzadnych dodatkowych kosztow.tynkarz-czeslaw stenka.robi tynki cementowo-wapienne (teraz chyba po 18zl/m2)


Czy możecie podać namiary na tego Pana hydraulika i tynkarza z przodkowa??

----------


## bronson

> To samo tyczy sie namiarow do: 
> p. Jerzy Zakrzewski vel "Cygan" - tel 607226455 
> Macie jakies inne namiary?
> Czy jeszcze pracuja??!!


pracuje a jakże, z tego co ostatnio rozmawiałem pracy nawał
telefon w/w jak najbardziej poprawny, nie dalej jak wczoraj rozmawiałem telefonicznie 2 krotnie z p. Jurkiem, celem pożyczenia dużego fleksa... także na 200% aktualny numer...

----------


## greg29

> [pracuje a jakże, z tego co ostatnio rozmawiałem pracy nawał
> telefon w/w jak najbardziej poprawny, nie dalej jak wczoraj rozmawiałem telefonicznie 2 krotnie z p. Jurkiem, celem pożyczenia dużego fleksa... także na 200% aktualny numer...


Qrna chata...a ja wbilem sie na: "nie ma takiego numeru"....moze niestety cosik w sieci nie zadzialalo...................
Cholender, ale jak pracy nawal to pewnie nic nowego nie bierze....

----------


## bronson

> Napisał bronson
> 
> [pracuje a jakże, z tego co ostatnio rozmawiałem pracy nawał
> telefon w/w jak najbardziej poprawny, nie dalej jak wczoraj rozmawiałem telefonicznie 2 krotnie z p. Jurkiem, celem pożyczenia dużego fleksa... także na 200% aktualny numer...
> 
> 
> Qrna chata...a ja wbilem sie na: "nie ma takiego numeru"....moze niestety cosik w sieci nie zadzialalo...................
> Cholender, ale jak pracy nawal to pewnie nic nowego nie bierze....


spotkałem dzisiaj ludzików którzy w zeszłym tygodniu umawiali się wstępnie na kwiecień... kto pyta nie błądzi... z tego co pamiętam czasami wypadają mu roboty bo inwestorzy nie zdążyli kasy z banku załatwić lub papierów itp. 

tel na pewno sprawny jak pisałem wcześniej...

----------


## MaWi

Potwierdzam baaaardzo dobrą opinię o geologu-p.Szyłańskim.
Badania zrobił za umówioną kwotę i jeszcze przed umówionym terminem.
W przeciwieństwie do innych"fachowców" nie ściemnia,ceni swoje słowo i go dotrzymuje-co nie jest teraz chyba w modzie.Cenowo też przyzwoity.
MaWi

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

dano na kilku pierwszych stronach masz namiary do ATOMU z Lublewa  :smile:  Mieszcza sie obok hurtowni patoka, latwy dojazd, pracuja od 8 do 16

058 691 70 11

----------


## prezi

Polecam elektryka Pana Krzyska Pułe, bardzo solidnie i terminowo
tel. +48 503904601

----------


## Kolbudzian

> dano na kilku pierwszych stronach masz namiary do ATOMU z Lublewa  Mieszcza sie obok hurtowni patoka, latwy dojazd, pracuja od 8 do 16
> 
> 058 691 70 11


podobno firma ATOM już nie istnieje
nawet nie ma tabliczki na płocie...

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

Jako, ze bylam w Atomie osobiscie w zeszlym tygodniu w ich siedzibie  i rozmawialam telefonicznie wczoraj twierdze jednak, ze istnieje :smile:

----------


## orzech_2

Mistrz  od kominków , Mariusz Jaskulski ,Kartuzy ,okolice.
Wie co robi , tel.  609 225 925

----------


## hub75

Do grona polecanych przeze mnie fachowców, mogę dopisać *elektryka* pana Marcina Kaminskiego z Sierakowic, oraz jego Ojca który zajmuje się układaniem *kostki brukowej*, posiada wieloletnią praktykę. Kotnakt do obu Panów tel. 661-128-337. 
Obaj Panowie są solidni i godni polecenia, prace wykonują również w 3mieście!

----------


## gelinde

Jesteśmy na etapie wykończeniówki, więc mogę podać, kto nam się najbardziej "udał":
*okna* - firma Vetrex z Kartuz (jeden z oddziałów), u nich też zamawialiśmy *bramę garażową* i też jesteśmy zadowoleni (minęło pół roku)
*tynki* - bracia z miejscowości Długi Kierz 880 379 361
*elektryk* - Marcin z Sierakowic - nie pytałam go czy mogę podać telefon na forum, więc ewentualnie wyślę na priv, jeśli będzie ktoś zainteresowany
*meble na wymiar* - Roman Zielke 698 325 691 - na razie mamy fajną szafkę w łazience, czekamy na kuchnię
*"majster"* , który nam dom od zera po dach postawił, ale zastrzegł, że już ma umówione budowy na ten rok, więc wymieniam go na końcu, choć zasłużył na pierwsze miejsce

----------


## Dżarecki

> witam forumowiczow
> poszukuje ekipy do wykonania stanu surowegow na terenie gdanska i oczywiscie, jak wiekszosc mam problem...Dzieki szanownym forumowiczom mam kilka kontaktow, ale jak to baba chcialabym wiedziec czy polecane osoby sa rzeczywiscie godne zaufania. Bardzo prosze o komentarze osob ktore mialy do czynienia z nizej podanymi ekipami, bede baaaardzo wdzieczna 
> P. P.Polaszek, P. Janusz, P. J. Szymichowski, P. Dawidowski, P. J.Korda



U mnie budowal Jacek Szymichowski z ekipa. Wlasciwie konczy. Pozostaly mu scianki dzialowe, taras, ogrodzenia i inne juz mniejsze prace. Solidny, terminowy. Co prawda prowadzi kilka budow na raz - dla mnie to zaleta. Jak sie pojawia budowa idzie piorunem. Tempo, ktorego zazdroscili mi okoliczni budujacy. Potem znikal, ja mialem czas na przygotowanie materialow.  Wszscy podkreslali, ze do jakosci nie ma sie jak doczepic. Podpowiada niektore rozwiazania. Jezeli natomiast jestes na cos zdecydowana, nie dyskutuje tylko robi jak chcesz. Ma wspolpracujacych z nim ciesli, dekarzy i innych.

----------


## allize

Dzarecki, dzieki wielkie za odpowiedz :smile:  Wlasnie jestem po rozmowie z P. Szymichowskim i czekam na jego wycene..Czy mozesz napisac, jaki jest twoj domek i ile cie kosztowal? Ceny sie roznia i trudno jest przewidziec jak sie zakonczy budowa, a najlepiej chyba pytac tych , ktorzy wlasnie wybudowali :smile:  Dodam jeszcze , ze moj budynek to 320 metrow, bardzo prosty bez zadnych udziwnien, z plaskim dachem, co prawda ma trzy pietra ( bardziej wysoki niz szeroki), ale kazde jest powtorzeniem parteru. Jak tak sobie czytam niektore posty to koszty wychodza czasami kosmiczne, a ja chce sie zamknac w 300 tys za stan surowy otwarty... Wiem, szalona jestem :smile:

----------


## Mały

Meble kuchenne - Wojtek - 0604-787-431. Solidnie i konkretnie.

----------


## magdagdansk

Szukam dobrego INSPEKTORA NADZORU !!!.okolice gdańsk, pruszcz gdański


A jeśli chodzi o cygana to numer sę nie zmienił
607-226-455

----------


## bronson

> Szukam dobrego INSPEKTORA NADZORU !!!.okolice gdańsk, pruszcz gdański


Inspektora nadzoru czy może kierownika budowy??? polecam p. Krzysztofa Włodarza z Pszczółek... kierownikiem noże być ale nie wiem czy inspektorem nadzoru...
tel. 601249959

----------


## allfrog

Witam - polecałem wcześniej tych ludzi - ale warto powtórzyć:
Fachowa ekipa do stanu surowego otwartego - bez dachu:
szef to P. Władysław Piesik tel: 668 120 310.
u mnie SSO robili niecałe 2 miesiące. Dość wolno (nie spieszyło mi sie), ale b. solidnie.
Pozdrawiam.
ALL.

----------


## Elka62

Witam!
Chciałabym gorąco polecić firmę chwaloną wielokrotnie i zasłużenie.
*Megabud* z Rumii.
Wykonali u mnie niewielkie zlecenie: sprzedaż i montaż drzwi wejściowych z demontażem starych. Mogę podsumować jednym słowem - profesjonalnie ! 
Dokładnie tak jak lubię - kompetencja i terminowość.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

Wlasnie zauwazylam,ze "moj" wykonawca co i instalacji wod-kan zawital na forum,wiec spiesze wystawic opinie jego pracy.
Pod dobra ocena pracy p.Bartka podpisuje sie wszystkimi czterema konczynami   :big grin:  
tel.0785-143-790
http://forum.muratordom.pl/uslugi-hy...ie,t117717.htm

----------


## Agnieszka0113

Ja napewno jako elektryka mogę polecić pana Adriana z Wejherowa, młody, konkretny i szybki chłopak, oprócz tego posiada telefony do innych fachowców.   

   p.Adrian 501-388-385

----------


## CMYK

boje sie takich wpisow bo z doswiadczenia wiem ze jak dostaja zlecenia to dostaja malpiego rozumu ale moze komus pomoga sa to ekipy ktore uratowaly mi nerwy


parkiecarz terminowy, solidny dokladny, dba o material klienta  509 550 431

kafle, wykonczenie kompleksowe p. Grzes 606 808 879-rewelacja, dokladny, w miare terminowy, szybki i na temat, bezproblemowy, doradzi

wymarzona kuchnia mojej zonki 502 633 799 facet nie robi jakis wizualizacji-rysuje na papierze milimetrowym ale robi solidnie terminowo dokladnie przyjezdza na poprawki, zona jest zadowolona i to jest najwieksza rekomendacja, robi pozatym meble na wymiar u nas robil dodatkowo wieszak w przedpokoju mozna go zobaczyc w dzienniku, robi w drewnie i plycie montuje sprzet byl konkurencyjny cenowo.

facet do montazu mechanizmu bramy w ogrodzeniu- doradzi pospawa solidna i rzetelna robota, jest przedstawicielem mechanizmow faac 601 651 297

to sa ekipy od wykonczenia na szczescie nie wykonczyly psychicznie i finansowo. Mam nadzieje ze innym tez pomoga.

----------


## sylwiap111

> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli


Bardzo prosze o namiar na Pania Kotlewska.

pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał andziag78
> 
> Z czystym sercem mogę polecić Panią* Izę Kotlewską* projektantkę wnętrz. Jest solidna i niedroga, cały czas pod telefonem. Słucha, doradza, wypytuje o upodobania, kolory itp. Jest naprawdę świetna. Zamówiłam u niej ustawienie ścian wewnętrznych, dobór kolorystyki i materiałów wykończeniowych, rozstawienie mebli, projekt oświetlenia, ułożenie gniazdek, projekt mebli oraz wizualizację. Można także u niej zamówić wykonanie mebli
> 
> 
> Bardzo prosze o namiar na Pania Kotlewska.
> 
> pozdrawiam


o tej Pani pisze też tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/trojmiast...cow,t61775.htm

----------


## raffran

My korzystralismy z tartaku w Gd-Osowej na Venus,o ile dobrze pamietam ulice.

----------


## Dżarecki

> czy ktoś może poleci jakiś tartak z okolic Gdańska?
> szukam dobrego, solidnego ale w miarę taniego tartaku, muszę nabyć deski szalunkowe i krokwie


Całą więźbę dachową zamówiłem w tartaku w Sulęczynie: http://www.tartak.pomorskie.pl/
 Był już polecany na forum.
Ceny przystepne, terminy super. Zamówiłem więżbę w pażdzierniku z dostawą w listopadzie. Byli jedynym tartakiem, który się tego podjął. Wszystkie dostawy na telefoon. Zabakło kilku krokwi, dowieżli następnego dnia. Zresztą zamówiłem u nich i dachówki i okna połaciowe. Dowożą zgodnie z potrzebami dekarzy, właściwie wszystko na telefon.
Są naprawdę OK. Ostateczne rozliczenie po wykonaniu dachu.

----------


## ryba7070

Witam! Wczoraj skończyli u nas posadzki z miksokreta, zacierane maszynowo, sprawnie i porządnie, 240 m2 w 2 dni, ekipa godna polecenia, ceny tez w normie, można się dogadac. Dla zainteresowanych: MIXBUD tel: 517-205-939.

----------


## hub75

> Dachy - pokrycia : Dawid 0509-367-186. Nie napiszę ile dałem za kpl dach, bo co niektórzy się mogą z lekka wkurzyć  .


Wstawiali mi dodatkowego Veluxa, obróbka dachówki ceramicznej oraz samego  okna - skandal, kpina, żenua, fuszera itp epitety  :Smile:

----------


## domair

Kontakt wziąłem z forum. Potwierdzam pozytywne opinie o Panu Krzysztofie. Serdecznie polecam tego fachowca.




> Polecam elektryka Pana Krzyska Pułe, bardzo solidnie i terminowo
> tel. +48 503904601

----------


## majcia

> Wlasnie zauwazylam,ze "moj" wykonawca co i instalacji wod-kan zawital na forum,wiec spiesze wystawic opinie jego pracy.
> Pod dobra ocena pracy p.Bartka podpisuje sie wszystkimi czterema konczynami   
> tel.0785-143-790
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/uslugi-hy...ie,t117717.htm


Rowniez potwierdzam dobra opinie o Panu Bartku. Wszystko dziala tak jak powinno   :big grin:

----------


## raffran

> Czy ktoś może polecic mi dobrego architekta z okolic Kartuz.



http://forum.muratordom.pl/grupa-tro...1259-17820.htm

----------


## kazia25

"Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Ciesielstwo, Dekarstwo Krzysztof Arendt"
tel. 508 071 549. 
Poleciła nam ich firma Matelbud gdzie kupowaliśmy dachówkę oraz okna.
Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z ich usługi więc mogę  dalej ich polecić.
Szefem jest rzeczowy, uczciwy i kulturalny człowiek a przy tym bardzo dobry fachowiec. Czego chcieć więcej? A... no i nie jest aż tak drogi w porównaniu do innych.

Wykonali również drobną robotę, która należała do kogoś innego, przy czym nie chcieli za to dodatkowej kasy.  :big grin:

----------


## filipan20

> "Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Ciesielstwo, Dekarstwo Krzysztof Arendt"
> tel. 508 071 549. 
> Poleciła nam ich firma Matelbud gdzie kupowaliśmy dachówkę oraz okna.
> Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z ich usługi więc mogę  dalej ich polecić.
> Szefem jest rzeczowy, uczciwy i kulturalny człowiek a przy tym bardzo dobry fachowiec. Czego chcieć więcej? A... no i nie jest aż tak drogi w porównaniu do innych.
> 
> Wykonali również drobną robotę, która należała do kogoś innego, przy czym nie chcieli za to dodatkowej kasy.


Zgadzam się w 100%. Ja również serdecznie polecam Pana Krzysia. Ekipa bardzo zgrana, robią szybko i solidnie!!!

----------


## gaja71

Jestem nowa na tym forum,ale zauważyłam, ze pojawił się na nim Pan Grzesiu, który robił u mnie kapitalny remont mieszkania. Mogę go plecić ze spokojnym sumieniem  tel.0501299927. 
Jeżeli o wykończeniówki to mogę jeszcze polecić Pana Janusza. Jest może nieco szorstki w obyciu, ale fachowiec z niego dobry. Tel.0511648731.Wykańczał dom moich znajomych i mieszkanie mojej mamy.

----------


## Dżarecki

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:
- murarka : Dom-Bud Jacek Szymichowski 506-051-021 - oby takich wiecej. Na pweno będę korzystał z jego jak najdłuzej. Sciany sa, teraz tarasy, zbiorniki na deszczowke, plot, kostka ... przy jego robocie moglem spac spokojnie.
- Dekarze: 607-470-721 Sławek Kamiński oraz Sławek Bednarski.  Ekipa spod Starogardu Gdańskiego. Solidna, dokładna, szybka. Wszystko zgodnie z życzeniem.
- Beton: DK Inwest 058 304-56-22. Może są i tańsi. Ci natomiast sa poważni. Raz spóźnili się 20 minut. Oczywiscie powiadomili wcześniej o tym fakcie.
Górski: 6 godzin spoóźnienia - dla mnie nie do przyjęcia!!
- Piasek, żwir - Gabrex Żukowo - 058 681-84-78

----------


## Karolinka 29

Ja tym razem wpisuje firmę DIPLOMEX z Redy, to firma produkująca okna i drzwi. My kupiliśmy u nich okna (kolor orzech ze szprosami również w tym kolorze), fakt może do najtańszych nie należą, ale są warte swojej ceny (zresztą można sobie wybrać opcje czy zaokrąglona listwa wewnętrzna, czy zewnętrzna, czy obie, czy kolor jrdno czy dwustronny itd.). Bardzo dobrze wykonane, na profilu Salamandra, dokładnie wykończone. Montaż poszedł bardzo sprawnie. Firma, która nade wszystko ceni sobie satysfakcję klienta i o niego dba. W wielu sytaucjach można było się dogadać. Okna po zdjęciu taśmy na zewnątrz nie są nigdzie uszkodzone, gładko się otwierają, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i z czystym sercem ich polecam!

----------


## meggie27

polecam biuro ''BAJA'' z Rumi ,zajmuje sie projektami ,wszelkie mapki,pozwolenia ,poleca dobrych fachowców,dokumenty zawiezie osobiscie ,nie musiałam jezdzic ,wystawac w kolejce ,zna sie na rzeczy !!!tel -602-679-283

----------


## meggie27

> Hej, mozecie polecic kogos od instalacji: linia energetyczna, gazociag i wodociag. Pilna sprawa
> Pozdrawiam.


polecam pana rafała piepera tel-608-884-513
u mnie instalacja zakonczona w dosc przystepnych cenach ,nie wiem jak z czasem u tego pana.

----------


## meggie27

z czystym sumieniem polecam geodete z redy  ,słowny ,uczciwy ,jedyna osoba na której sie nie zawiodłam .tel 503 717 992

----------


## Kolbudzian

A ja właśnie pobrałem ostatnią transzę kredytu, którego udzielał mi pan Darek. Tzn. jest on pracownikiem Open Finance i mogę szczerze polecić współpracę z nim - oferta identyczna jak w banku (czasem mógł zaoferować lepsze warunki, ale zdecydowałem się na bank, który nie chciał negocjować), piękne i przystępne zestawienie oraz - co najważniejsze - profesjonalna obsługa. W bankach często spotykałem się z ludźmi z łapanki, którzy nie mieli pojęcia o własnych produktach (sam wiedziałem więcej).
Jeśli planujecie inwestycje (finansowe) lub wzięcie kredytu - to tylko z nim.
Acha - całość konsultacji jest bezpłatna.

No fajnie - po 3 tygodniach zorientowałem się, że nie podałem numeru telefonu pana Darka: 667 89 39 85.

----------


## Ziemba

Pierwsza ekipa ,ktora moge polecic, to panowie ktorzy wykonywali u nas Tynki,polecani juz gdzies na forum,bo tutaj ich znalazlam  :smile:  . Bardzo dokladnie, kierownik budowy zachwalal ich prace. Pracowali solidnie,sprawnie i co wazne zostawili po sobie porzadek. Polecam  
*Pan BERENDT 502561186*

----------


## Karolinka 29

Wpisuję kolejną firmę - TOPTALNA GŁADŹ z Wejherowa/Bolszewa. Firma wykonuje tynki maszynowe gipsowe oraz posadzki. Nam już zrobili tynki, prawie idelanie bo minimalnie coś tam poprawiali, sprawnie poszło, brygada bardzo czysta i grzeczna, posprzątali po sobie, nawet opłukali okna. cena bardzo rozsądna, jeszcze za m-c weźniemy od nich posadzki razem z materiałem bo tak nam wygodniej. Naprawdę polecam bo takich ludzi jest niewielu. Nasza współpraca zaczęła się małym nieporozumieniem, ale takiej reakcji z ich strony się nie spodziewałam - oczywiście pozytywnej. Oby więcej takich brygad!

----------


## sly123

Chciałbym polecić elektryka Karola Kolkę (606-236-17 :cool: . Namiary znalazłem tutaj na forum i nie zawiodłem się. Instalacje: elektryczna, komputerowa, alarmowa i domofonowa położone naprawdę bardzo dobrze, wręcz pedantycznie. Do tej pory najlepsza ekipa na budowie i do końca budowy tylko takich bym sobie życzył.
Kupują też materiały (kabelki itp) ze sporym upustem w hurtowni. Podczas ich pracy naprawdę odpocząłem emocjonalnie. Przy wcześniejszych ekipach bywało różnie.
Pozdrawiam,
Sly

----------


## mit

Witam, po szczęśliwym zakończeniu budowania i wyczerpującym finiszu przed wprowadzeniem się nadszedł czas na podsumowania. Przewinęło się mnóstwo fachowców, wielu z nich znalazłem dzięki forum, dlatego chcę się również i ja wypowiedzieć odnośnie ich pracy.
Na początku chciałbym pochwalić pana Janusza Pałuczaka z Rumii (501.212.956), z którego jestem bardzo zadowolony. Zakres jego prac obejmował ocieplenie wełną (15+10 cm) poddasza oraz zabudowę sufitową z płyt rigipsowych, wraz ze szpachlowaniem i gruntowaniem farbą. Oprócz tego doszło wykończenie wykuszy i zrobienie jeszcze kilku innych elementów w zabudowie rigipsowej. Pan Janusz zna się na rzeczy, ma doświadczenie i swoją pracę wykonuje dokładnie. Miałem wrażenie, że stara się tak, jakby robił wszystko dla siebie. Oprócz tego myśli i zastanawia się, oferuje cenne rady i rozwiązania problemów. Cieszę się, że na niego trafiłem. Okazał się wielce pomocny, szczególnie, że na etapie wykańczaniania inwestor jest już wykończony. Panu Januszowi można zaufać. Często się komunikuje z inwestorem, pyta i upewnia. Poza tym można na niego liczyć w sprawach zorganizowania trudniej dostępnych materiałów. Oprócz tego pan Janusz jest człowiekiem z natury bardzo sympatycznym i wesołym, co sprawia, że budowanie z nim jest przyjemnością. Polecam.

----------


## hos

witam 
z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić hydraulika z okolic luzina pan Piotr nr 603 601 780 terminowo, fachowo i bez cen z kosmosu 
posadzki też pan Piotr z oklic Redy (  inny oczywiście)0 601 636 744 
Może mam szczęście do Piotrów  :smile:

----------


## aabeti

Witam!
Zzamówione : okna  z firmy "Avante"oraz brama garażowa Wiśniowskiego; wszystko u przedstawiciela w/w firm -"Megabud" w Rumii.
Bardzo sympatyczna obsługa, niedługo mija rok od daty montażu, wszystko sprawuje się ok, poprawki dokonane w terminie.
Pan Michał Michnowicz jest zawsze zainteresowany każdym przypadkiem i nigdy nie odsuwa od siebie problemu. 
Cieszymy się, że dokonaliśmy takiego wyboru.

----------


## Izulek

> Witam!
> Zzamówione : okna  z firmy "Avante"oraz brama garażowa Wiśniowskiego; wszystko u przedstawiciela w/w firm -"Megabud" w Rumii.
> Bardzo sympatyczna obsługa, niedługo mija rok od daty montażu, wszystko sprawuje się ok, poprawki dokonane w terminie.
> Pan Michał Michnowicz jest zawsze zainteresowany każdym przypadkiem i nigdy nie odsuwa od siebie problemu. 
> Cieszymy się, że dokonaliśmy takiego wyboru.


A w jakim kolorze macie okna? My właśnie zamierzamy zamówić okna i bramę i chyba drzwi wejściowe w Megabudzie właśnie.

----------


## aabeti

Pewnie jak mniejszość na forum - białe. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale w momencie zamawiania te najbardziej mi się podobały i najbardziej pasowały do mojego domku. Napewno też znaczenie miała cena, na tym etapie oszczędza się każdy grosz, a później się okazuje się , że i tak za dużo wydaliśmy. 

Brama Wiśniowskiego natomiast w kolorze orzecha - bardzo ładny kolor dopasowany do koloru drzwi wejściowych. Okna są masywne, dobre jakościowo z ładnymi klamkami.

Jak do tej pory jestem b. zadowolona

----------


## hchris

Dołączam do listy solidnych sprzedawców, wykonawców firmę DREFAMET (salony sprzedaży w Rumii i w Gdyni na Warszawskiej). Kupiłem u nich drzwi zewnętrzne Dierre wg projektu indywidualnego. Obsługa w salonie na najwyższym poziomie, pełen profesjonalizm, bardzo profesjonalny montaż. Jestem zadowolony. Drzwi działają jak na razie bez zarzutów. Gorąco polecam...

----------


## Monia&Monia

*Do listy SUPER FACHOWCóW dołączam firmę DUOMEBLE S.C. z Rumi - meble po prostu bajka,   dotrzymali terminu,wykonanie solidne i bardzo ładne!!! POLECAM!!!  
Podaję numery telefonów:
p.Sławek 509 860 224
p.Waldek 692 373 828

Pozdrawiam.*

----------


## krysiagdy

> *Do listy SUPER FACHOWCóW dołączam firmę DUOMEBLE S.C. z Rumi - meble po prostu bajka,   dotrzymali terminu,wykonanie solidne i bardzo ładne!!! POLECAM!!!  
> Podaję numery telefonów:
> p.Sławek 509 860 224
> p.Waldek 692 373 828
> 
> Pozdrawiam.*


czy to autoreklama? zdaje sie że tu polaca sie tylko wykonawców których sprawdzil sie na własnej skórze.

----------


## kazia25

Również mogę polecić firmę Drefamet z Rumi. Zamówiliśmy u nich drzwi zewnętrze Gerda. W zeszłym tygodniu był montaż. Jak narazie wszystko jest ok, montaż sprawny i bez zarzutów. A dla Gerdy podziękowania za pomyłkę   :big tongue:  oby takich więcej hehe

----------


## bronson

> Pierwsza ekipa ,ktora moge polecic, to panowie ktorzy wykonywali u nas Tynki,polecani juz gdzies na forum,bo tutaj ich znalazlam  . Bardzo dokladnie, kierownik budowy zachwalal ich prace. Pracowali solidnie,sprawnie i co wazne zostawili po sobie porzadek. Polecam  
> *Pan BERENDT 502561186*


Ja również bez dwóch zdań polecić mogę ekipę p. Berendta. Gładkie tynki cementowo wapienne, dobre ceny i rozsądny czas wykonania i czystość jaką pozostawia po zakończonej pracy... wszystko naprawdę godne polecenia....

Prze okazji szukam firmy/osoby która nawiozła by mi trochę ziemi gorszej jakości na podniesienie terenu za w miarę rozsądną cenę w okolicach Cedrów Wielkich...

----------


## mit

Pana Janusza Pałuczaka z Rumii (501.212.956) /z którego jestem bardzo zadowolony, patrz http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2529985.htm#2529985/ spotkałem dzięki panu Grzegorzowi z Chwaszczyna (501.299.927). To on właśnie stanął na wysokości zadania i poratował mnie tą ekipą, gdy poprzednia skapitulowała. Załatwił wszystko samemu i zdjął wiele problemów ze mnie, za co jestem mu bardzo wdzięczny. Naprawdę niewielu jest dziś fachowców tak uczciwie i poważnie podchodzących do danego przez siebie słowa. Pana Grzegorza szczerze polecam do prac kafelkarskich. Specjalizuje się w łazienkach, układa płytki, mozaiki, kamień, potrafi pięknie obudować wanny oraz wymodelować ciekawe brodziki. Kładł gres oraz duże płytki podłogowe, zrobił elegancki blat z kafli do kuchni. Również wszelkie podłączenia (baterie, armatura, wanny, umywalki itd.). Wszystko starannie i estetycznie. Pan Grzegorz zna się na rzeczy, również oferuje wiele rad i ciekawych rozwiązań. Należy do tzw. "złotych rączek" i lubi to, co robi. Jest osobą nader uczciwą, kulturalną i pogodną. Polecam. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić, a jestem klientem raczej wymagającym.

----------


## Krzyzak

> Pan Grzegorz zna się na rzeczy, również oferuje wiele rad i ciekawych rozwiązań. Należy do tzw. "złotych rączek" i lubi to, co robi. Jest osobą nader uczciwą, kulturalną i pogodną. Polecam. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić, a jestem klientem raczej wymagającym.


No - pisalem przeciez wczesniej, ze ja jestem z niego niezwykle zadowolony. Juz pomijam kwestie ulozenia glazury (bo to jest zrobione swietnie), ale megazadowolony jestem wlasnie z tych dodatkowych porad i rozwiazan. Dzieki niemu nie zrobilem baaaaardzo wielu bledow.

----------


## Monia&Monia

> Napisał Monia&Monia
> 
> *Do listy SUPER FACHOWCóW dołączam firmę DUOMEBLE S.C. z Rumi - meble po prostu bajka,   dotrzymali terminu,wykonanie solidne i bardzo ładne!!! POLECAM!!!  
> Podaję numery telefonów:
> p.Sławek 509 860 224
> p.Waldek 692 373 828
> 
> Pozdrawiam.*
> 
> ...



Przykro mi,że tak Pan myśli.Myślałam,że każdy ma szansę wypowiedzieć się na dany temat i nie zostanie potraktowany jak intruz.

----------


## ryba7070

Dzisiaj skończono u nas kłaśc kostkę brukową i do listy sprawdzonych wykonawców mogę dopisac ekipę brukarzy, sprawnie, bezproblemowo i fachowo, możliwośc negocjacji cen i to chyba pierwsza ekipa, która wzięła pieniądze dopiero po zakończeniu prac i nie chciała żadnych zaliczek..

BRUKARSTWO,UKŁADANIE KOSTKI BRUKOWEJ,BRUK,KAMIEŃ 
(pan Piotr i Tomek) tel: 0662 401 901

Panowie są z Lęborka ale bez problemu dojeżdżają do Trójmiasta...

----------


## majcia

> A polecicie kogoś do wykonania *podbitki/podsufitki*? 
> Chcemy PCV komorową robić.
> 
> A kto Wam wykonywał - dekarze?


Nam robila ekipa polecana z Vena Dach z Gdyni ( nie dekarze ). Nr. tel. : 604134297. Zrobili kawał dobrej roboty. Polecam z czystym sumieniem   :big grin:

----------


## Colan

Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę z Gdańska, która robiła mi badanie gruntu (analiza pod projekt). Duże zaangażowanie (kilka telefonów jeszcze przed analizą końcową, udzielenie dużej porcji informacji), duża szybkość działania na moją prośbę (odwiert w sobotę, opracowanie na poniedziałek wieczór) i dobry kontakt z klientem. Ceny raczej standardowe (4 odwierty - 800 + VAT).

Jest to firma IZOWIERT. Dane kontakotwe: http://www.izowiert.pl/

Ja mogę polecić!

Dawid K.

----------


## Iwonka_32

Ja z czystym sumieniem natomiast mogę polecić ekipę budowlano - remontową z Gdyni. Robiliśmy z ich pomocą remont domu + dobudowa garażu. Remont czyli: gładzie, kafle na podłogach, ścianach, tarasie, zamontowanie parkietu i podłogi szwedzkiej, malowanie, tapetowanie, montaż okien i drzwi, postawienie kilku nowych ścianek i wyburzenie starych, docieplenie domu tynkiem mineralnym (styropian + tynk + struktura + malowanie dwukrotne).

Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu oraz szybkości wykonania pracy. Kontakt bardzo pozytywny a dodatkowo uzyskaliśmy szereg fachowych rad.

Polecam

tel. 667 270 173
 lub 791 014 050
lub 058 713 49 41

----------


## Krzyzak

> Napisał Krzyzak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mkzibi
> 
> ...


Na taras nad powierzchnia ogrzewana dalem tak:
- warstwa papy pionowo do budynku (akurat dalem na izohan, ale lepiej dac termozgrzewalna)
- na to warstwa papy rownolegle do budynku - zaczynajac od konca tarasu, by woda splywala swobodnie
(w obu przypadkach z 10 cm zakladem)
- oczywiscie obie warstwy papy wywiniete na sciane i przybite papiakami  :smile: , ale bardziej polecam pape termozgrzewalna, bo mi troche smierdzialo izohanem w domu - jak jeszcze polaczenie pioro-wpust wewnatrz nie bylo zamkniete
- na to folia aluminiowa (czescia aluminiowa w strone domu)
- na to folia budowlana - wywinieta na sciane
- na to styropian - w 2 warstwach po 5 cm - tak by sie laczenia w danej warstwie nie pokrywaly
- na to folia budowlana oraz zrobilem szalunek, ktory to wszystko trzymal i ustawilem go tak, by automatycznie wylewka byla ze spadkiem 1cm na 1m
- dzieki temu, ze ostatnia folia zrobila cos na ksztalt formy, to woda z wylewki nie powodowala odksztalcania sie drewnianego szalunku - ktory tak ogolnie mowiac byl specyficzna konstrukcja (dlugo by opowiadac)
- w to wlalem beton robiony na budowie - grubosc min. 6 cm max. 8 cm, gdzies na glebokosci 3 cm zbrojenie z siatki stalowej - oczka 10x10cm, drut 3 mm
- teraz na to dalem warstwe folii w plynie Atlasa (Atlas Woder - instrukcja mowi, jak sucha musi byc wylewka - ja robilem w lipcu i po 2 tygodniach dawalem folie), potem wtopilem narozniki Atlasa oraz tasme cokolowa (tu akurat Sika, bo byla tansza)
- potem po wyschnieciu druga warstwa Atlas Woder - obie nakladane walkiem
- na koniec na brzeg dalem okap z blachy - wystajacy jakies 3-4 cm i jeszcze jego tez folia w plynie w czesci niewidocznej
- na to kafle zewnetrzne i fuga Ceresit CE 43 - odporna na wszystko i na szerokie szczeliny (tak na wszelki wypadek)

polaczenie cokolu z plytek ze sciana dodatkowo otynkowalem (woda ladnie splywa na cokol i potem na podloge) - tynk silikonowy a polaczenie cokolu z plytek z plytkami na podlodze - silikon tez Ceresit, zeby kolorystycznie pasowal

oczywiscie calosc robilem przed otynkowanie budynku, tylko plytki byly robione potem oraz wypelnienie tynkiem silikonowym polaczenia sciany i cokolu

przy tarasie nad czescia nieogrzewana dalbym albo cienszy styropian (2-3 cm) albo bym z niego zrezygnowal

narazie calosc jest szczelna - byla juz w momencie polozenia samej papy
nie pomin folii w plynie, bo za kilka lat mozesz zalowac, ze z niej zrezygnowales - mimo kosztu (70 zl za 5 litrow), warto!

----------


## anSi

> Ja z czystym sumieniem natomiast mogę polecić ekipę budowlano - remontową z Gdyni. Robiliśmy z ich pomocą remont domu + dobudowa garażu. Remont czyli: gładzie, kafle na podłogach, ścianach, tarasie, zamontowanie parkietu i podłogi szwedzkiej, malowanie, tapetowanie, montaż okien i drzwi, postawienie kilku nowych ścianek i wyburzenie starych, docieplenie domu tynkiem mineralnym (styropian + tynk + struktura + malowanie dwukrotne).
> 
> Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu oraz szybkości wykonania pracy. Kontakt bardzo pozytywny a dodatkowo uzyskaliśmy szereg fachowych rad.
> 
> Polecam
> 
> tel. 667 270 173
>  lub 791 014 050
> lub 058 713 49 41



*Pianiwo*, czyli teraz I*wonko_32* -dlaczego zmyslasz - po pierwsze ta polecana ekipa to twoj maz i kilku -ciagle zmieniajacych sie ludzi, po drugie to z twoim domem to tez nieprawda. Dla zainteresowanych na priva wiecej.

----------


## stils

> boje sie takich wpisow bo z doswiadczenia wiem ze jak dostaja zlecenia to dostaja malpiego rozumu ale moze komus pomoga sa to ekipy ktore uratowaly mi nerwy...
> ...
> kafle, wykonczenie kompleksowe p. Grzes 606 808 879-rewelacja, dokladny, w miare terminowy, szybki i na temat, bezproblemowy, doradzi


Święte słowa - jak dostają zlecenia to dostają małpiego rozumu. Ja przestrzegam przed wspomnianym Panem Grzesiem. Umawia się na termin, a od dnia kiedy ma sie pojawić na robotę nie odbiera telefonu. Przez niego mam 2 miesiace opóźnienia w przeprowadzce. Dziś zadzwoniłem do niego, odebrał, stwierdził, że nie może rozmawiać i zeby zadzwonic za 20min po czym oczywiście znowu nie odbiera. Oszust...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

no nie strasz, ja akurat mialam dzwonic do pana GRzesia i sie umawiac  :Roll:

----------


## stils

> no nie strasz, ja akurat mialam dzwonic do pana GRzesia i sie umawiac


Piszę jak jest. Życze powodzenia, może u Ciebie będzie chciało mu się pracować. Jeśli sie rozmyśli to nie licz, że zadzwoni i Cię o tym poinformuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bronson

> Poszukuję solidnego kierownika budowy (nie tylko do wpisów w Dzienniku Budowy). Pomóżcie, please....


ja mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem p. Krzysztofa Włodarza z Pszczółek... przygotowywał nam projekt, wszystkie papiery a teraz kierownikuje...

przy okazji mogę polecić ekipę od posadzek firma Durzyński posadzki z okolic Tczewa... stosunkowo niedrodzy, słowni i fachowo wykonują swoją pracę...

----------


## Izulek

Ja też polecam pana Krzysztofa - solidnie, na każdy telefon. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni

----------


## hub75

Podaję namiary na faceta który właśnie zrobił u mnie płot: podmurówka + słupki + siatka. Ceny rozsądne i ma w miarę wolne terminy. Robi chyba też płoty z klinkieru, do tego nie pije, nie brudzi i całkiem sympatyczny  :Smile: 

No i niestety okazało się że facet był miły i solidny na początku. Na następnych etapach robót było już piwo, cwaniactwo, fuszerki. 
Tego Pana już nie polecam  ::-(:

----------


## MMB_Gdynia

> Witam Forumowiczów z Trójmiasta,
> i proszę o namiary na super dekarza. 
> Na naszym Forum znalazłem polecane nazwiska: Jarek Stępiński, Jan Puzdrowski, p. Dawid, Sławek Kamiński i Sławek Bednarski, p. Kłus, panowie Leszek i Jarek oraz rafał Lubinicki. 
> Czy ktoś z Was mial z nimi ostatnio do czynienia? Proszę o opinie (samoreklama wykluczona).
> Krzysztof z Gdyni.


W poprzednim tygodniu skończuli u mnie Panowie Jarek (Stępiński) i Leszek. Spokojnie mogę ich polecić.

mb.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Dzięki za info.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Napisał KrzysztofGdynia
> 
> Witam Forumowiczów z Trójmiasta,
> i proszę o namiary na super dekarza. 
> Na naszym Forum znalazłem polecane nazwiska: Jarek Stępiński, Jan Puzdrowski, p. Dawid, Sławek Kamiński i Sławek Bednarski, p. Kłus, panowie Leszek i Jarek oraz rafał Lubinicki. 
> Czy ktoś z Was mial z nimi ostatnio do czynienia? Proszę o opinie (samoreklama wykluczona).
> Krzysztof z Gdyni.
> 
> 
> W poprzednim tygodniu skończuli u mnie Panowie Jarek (Stępiński) i Leszek. Spokojnie mogę ich polecić.


Dziękuję,
czy jest możliwość obejrzenia ich pracy??

Krzysztof

----------


## Krzyzak

Jakby co, to mozna tez obejrzec prace Jarka i Leszka u mnie - ew. prosze o PW, to sie dogramy z terminem.

----------


## Karolinka 29

Z czystym sumieniem wpisuje na listę Pana Wiesława z synami z Kościerzyny - robili u nas całą hydraulike, niedrogo bo 100 za punkt czyli grzejnik, 100 zł za punkt ciepła i zimna woda, 100 zł za jedno pomieszczenie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Pracowici, sprawnie wszystko poszło (dosłownie 10 dni), Pan bardzo konkretny, z niczym nie robił problemów a wręcz spełniał nasze zachcianki  :smile:  Wcześniej przyszedł młody cwaniaczek z Gdyni, chciał 250 zł!!! za punkt czyli grzejnik i 100 zł za punkt wodny (cirepła/zimna x 2) i jeszcze się wymądrzał, że skoro w miedzi ma robić to dlatego tak drogo i że niby z Gdyni to też cena odpowiednia. Nie dajcie się naciagnąć - to ściema! Jeszcze raz powiem: polecam Pana Wiesława.

----------


## bronson

jeśli chodzi o hydraulikę to dla mieszkańców Tczewa i okolic pod Gdańsk mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę J.H. Systemy Grzewcze czy jakoś tak, sklep i biuro w Tczewie na Górkach na ul. 30 Stycznia w budynku Impapu. Wykonali u mnie wodę w plastiku zgrzewanym i całe ogrzewanie razem z kotłem. Dobre ceny, sprawna i fachowa obsługa oraz rabaty na późniejsze elementy do wykończenia...

----------


## Dżarecki

> Napisał KrzysztofGdynia
> 
> Witam Forumowiczów z Trójmiasta,
> i proszę o namiary na super dekarza. 
> Na naszym Forum znalazłem polecane nazwiska: Jarek Stępiński, Jan Puzdrowski, p. Dawid, Sławek Kamiński i Sławek Bednarski, p. Kłus, panowie Leszek i Jarek oraz rafał Lubinicki. 
> Czy ktoś z Was mial z nimi ostatnio do czynienia? Proszę o opinie (samoreklama wykluczona).
> Krzysztof z Gdyni.
> 
> 
> ...


Sławek Kamiński i Sławek Bednarski - to chyba mój wpis. Mogę ich polecić. Musieli zakończyć wcześniej. Niestety, zabrakło: kominków, gąsiorów.....   dzwonią co jakiś czas i pytają czy doszły. Podają co robią i kiedy będą mogli przyjść jak się brakujące elementy pojawią.  
Chcę aby zrobili blacharkę tarasów i balkonu.

----------


## Dżarecki

> Z czystym sumieniem wpisuje na listę Pana Wiesława z synami z Kościerzyny - robili u nas całą hydraulike, niedrogo bo 100 za punkt czyli grzejnik, 100 zł za punkt ciepła i zimna woda, 100 zł za jedno pomieszczenie z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Pracowici, sprawnie wszystko poszło (dosłownie 10 dni), Pan bardzo konkretny, z niczym nie robił problemów a wręcz spełniał nasze zachcianki  Wcześniej przyszedł młody cwaniaczek z Gdyni, chciał 250 zł!!! za punkt czyli grzejnik i 100 zł za punkt wodny (cirepła/zimna x 2) i jeszcze się wymądrzał, że skoro w miedzi ma robić to dlatego tak drogo i że niby z Gdyni to też cena odpowiednia. Nie dajcie się naciagnąć - to ściema! Jeszcze raz powiem: polecam Pana Wiesława.


Może jakiś namiar na P. Wiesława??  :smile:

----------


## Izulek

szukam ekipy do tynków cementowo-wapiennych.
Wstępnie jesteśmy umówieni z p. Wickim, ale przeczytałam niezbyt pochlebną opinię *IZI7* z ubiegłego roku i trochę się waham.
Jeśli w ostatnim czasie u kogoś robił tynki pan Wicki proszę o opinię.

----------


## darada

W końcu znalazłem firmę od rekuperacji którą można polecić!!! To AirComfort (www.aircomfort.pl). U mnie naprawiali niedoróbki i "oszczędności" w instalacji rekuperatora, które trzeba było naprawić po "znanej" z tego firmie.

Bardzo fachowi, solidni, terminowi po prostu super fachowcy oby więcej takich a budowanie byłaby dużo łatwiejsze!!!!!

----------


## luk99

> Mam pytanie czy może Szanowni Forumowicze wiecie coś na temat pana Jana AKACKIEGO z Gdyni. Z tego co sie orientuje dosyć popularny wykonawca szczególnie w okolicach Kosakowa ale czy uczciwy i solidny ?


Uczciwy to moze jest , ale na rece trzeba patrzec.
Buduje szybko , nie zawsze dobrze - co pare dni trzeba sprawdzac czy zgodnie z projektem. Ceny ma rowniez atrakcyjne

----------


## efcia80

Mam pytanko a Jan Akacki z Gdyni o ktorym mowa to co buduje?

----------


## pampers

Pan Akacki z synami buduje własciwie wszystko od fundamentów po więźbę, płoty, ocieplenia itp. Z tego co wiem to nie pokrywa dachów

----------


## efcia80

A mogłby mi ktos podac namiary na Pana Akackiego? Moze byc na priv :smile:  z góry dziekuje za pomoc :smile:

----------


## hub75

> Bruk, nawierzchnie 
> Stefan Krauze 0607 689 799, 684-91-34 (dokladny i tani)


Kolejny partacz który, który "jedzie na reklamie" z  białej listy. Wcale nie jest juz tani, a na pewno nie jest dokładny.

Robił u mnie 180m2 kostki, obrzeża które wymurował odpadają po 3 miesiącach, zrobił również taras który już się zapada "ale to tak musi być", schodki które zrobił z tarasu do ogrodu są krzywe, rozchodzą się. 

BTW. Strach wpisywać fachowców na Białą Listę, z biegiem czasu zaczynają olewać jakość i jadą "na reklamie".

----------


## kordzik

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Przyznam szczerze przebrnalem wszystkie posty, ale jakos nie bardzo udalo mi sie znalezc namiarow na ekipe od stanu surowego otwartego. Moze ktos mi zyczliwy poda jakies aktualne namiary?


Spróbuj Janusz Czapp 608403518

----------


## herbatazmiodem

A ja też polecę jedną osobę, a co mi tam  :smile: 
Jestem z Gdańska, a  p. Niesiołowski z Cieplewa robił mi wszystkie balustrady i ogrodzenie i muszę przyznać, że efekt lepszy niż przypuszczałam. To jest firma bodajże ślusarsko - budowlana, ja też trafiłam z polecenia do niej, nie widziałam nigdzie ogłoszenia. Podam nr, myślę, że się nie obrazi : 691290387, stacjonarny na  priv mogę podesłać.

----------


## kamerki

Pan Stefan Samson z Rumi Super wykonawca, ceny przystępne ale z terminami ciężko. Trzeba  uzbroić się w cierpliwość i przypominać się i mówić że się spieszy. Ja długo czekałam ale jestem bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Izulek

> Pan Stefan Samson z Rumi Super wykonawca, ceny przystępne ale z terminami ciężko. Trzeba  uzbroić się w cierpliwość i przypominać się i mówić że się spieszy. Ja długo czekałam ale jestem bardzo zadowolona


A od czego ten Pan??  :Wink2:

----------


## kamerki

Pan Samson od ogrodzeń i balustrad.

----------


## sylaS

:Lol:  Super dzięki za informacje a czy moge prosić o jakiś telefon do Pana Samsona ?  :Roll:

----------


## sylaS

Ja moge z czystym sumieniem polecic Pana Krzysztofa z Gdańska ,który u nas wstawiał okna cena odpowiednia i wszystko było ok (szybko i czysto)

----------


## herbatazmiodem

Odnośnie p. Niesiołowskiego:
Tak, wszystko mam kute. Tyle,że nie za mocno zdobione, bo wolę w miarę proste rzeczy.On chyba robi różnie. Wyszło mi 320 metr bieżący,ale są i tańsze i droższe.

Z kolei z oknami za późno tu trafiłam - wpadłam na gościa nieterminowego i warsztat pracy jakby bomba wybuchła.

Pozdrowienia :smile:

----------


## Izulek

Z przyjemnością wpisuję się jako kolejna zadowolona klientka firmy Megabud z Rumi (okna Avante, drzwi i bramy garażowe).
Profesjonalizm od pierwszego spotkania, fachowy sprawny montaż. Polecam   :big grin:

----------


## It****

Witam,

Jesteśmy kolejnymi zadowolonymi klientami Pana Michała z *Megabudu*. Obsługa klienta na najwyższym poziomie, okna nam się bardzo podobają, a cena w granicach rozsądku. Duży plus za nietypowy montaż - w ścianach trójwarstwowych. Życzę sobie i Wam tylko takich wykonawców na drodze.

pozdrawiam
Leszek K.

----------


## Zochna

> Pan Marcin- wykonczeniówka, ocieplenie domu, tynk, podbitka, ogrodzenie i wiele innych prac wykonuje solidnie, starannie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, że wraz ze swoja ekipą pracowali u nas tel. 793352633


*
e.kala* - dziekuje bardzo za ten kontakt  :smile: 
Panowie rozpoczeli u nas ocieplanie i elewacje tydzien temu - i jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni . Chyba pierwsza ekipa od poczatku budowy - bez zastrzezen.
Jeszcze raz dzieki - i polecam, z tym ze z tego co wiem z terminami u nich krucho.

Podaje tez kontakt do wykonczeniowych prac wewnetrznych - gladz, malowanie, plytki itp. - p. Janusz 0508237537.
Praca w porzadku , cenowo w strefie stanow srednich.

----------


## sylaS

Właśnie skończono u mnie wylewki z których jestem bardzo zadowolona polecam Pana Wickiego super szybko i dokładnie.  :Lol:  


Posiadam projekt podłączenia gazu do domu i poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy która coś takiego wykonuje

----------


## Izulek

A pan Wicki od wylewek to ten sam, który robi tynki cementowo-wapienne?

----------


## sylaS

Myśle, że tak bo podobno u sąsiadów ma robić i tynki i wylewki.

----------


## Izulek

A mogę prosić o opinię sąsiadów po wykonaniu tynków ?  :big grin:

----------


## sylaS

> A mogę prosić o opinię sąsiadów po wykonaniu tynków ?


Oczywiście nie ma problemu

----------


## AniaK.

Chyba czas abym umieściła tu moją ekipę murarzy. Czekaliśmy na nich rok ale naprawdę było warto; na budowie czysto, pracują bardzo dokładnie i dosyć szybko, uzyskałam wiele istotnych informacji i podpowiedzi. Współpraca zaczyna się od fundamentów poprzez mury i dach pokryty papą oraz wykonanie podbitki, potem może być jeszcze ocieplenie, ogrodzenie i podjazd. Rozsądna cena   :big grin:  
p. Mirosław (szef) tel. 503-680-463

Dodaję również wypróbowany tartak PPUH Laska ze Stężycy, tel. 608-584-520
Solidni i terminowi, ceny można (przy większych zamówieniach) negocjować, dowożą nawet na większe odległości no i przede wszystkim deski ładne i proste a więźba dokładnie wykonana i zaimpregnowana   :big grin:

----------


## Vondraczek

Wkońcu u mnie też ktoś zasłużył na Białą Liste - Z czystym sumieniem moge polecić firme "Rekowski" z Brusów panowie zajmują sie *budową stanów surowych*. U mnie fachwo i solidnie zajeli sie wszystkim łącznie z załatwianiem materjałów. A przedewszystkim telefon ciągle włączony   :big grin:  
A telefon do pana Jóżefa to 608827369 - No i końecznie dodać z polecenia pana Murawskiego- Co bym miał jaką zniżke na kolejną chałupe   :Wink2:  
JAk by co, to więcej moge opisać na priv.
 :cool: 

JUŻ NIE POLECAM!
Po czasie dopiero powychodziły kwiatki, które widzę przy wykańczaniu:
ścianka działowa przechylona o cztery centymetry od pionu chodciaż była pieknie i równiutko wymurowana.
brak zakotwiczenia ścianek działowych ze ścianami nośnymi
komin systemowy w środku podczas klejenia nie czyszczony co teraz zamiast pięknie ruwniutkiego ceramicznego komina jest ceramiczny ale zwystającymi purchlami na których osadza sie sadza i nie można go czyścić kulą!
No i więcej takich drobnych kwiatków które uprzykrzają życie.

----------


## DoCentus

Z przyjemnością polecam (był już 2 razy na liście) geodetę *p.Łukasza Łagockiego*.
Terminowy i słowny jak mało kto, a ja nie lubię chwalić za byle co.   :big grin:  
Wykonał dla mnie mapkę do celów projektowych i wyznaczył mi granice działki oraz budynku.

Warto zapamiętać:

*M.Ł Łagoccy*
tel./fax *( 0-58 ) 672 65 89*, *0 503 764 018*
www.geodist.pl, mail: *[email protected]*

Pracuje na czymś co się zwie tachimetr. Mierzy to cudo kąty i odległości do 3,5 km przy dobrej pogodzie. jak ktoś ma dużą działkę - nie ma problemu!
Jak wygląda sprzęt, którym pracuje - zapraszam do mojego dziennika.

----------


## Basia Z.

> W końcu znalazłem firmę od rekuperacji którą można polecić!!! To AirComfort (www.aircomfort.pl). U mnie naprawiali niedoróbki i "oszczędności" w instalacji rekuperatora, które trzeba było naprawić po "znanej" z tego firmie.
> 
> Bardzo fachowi, solidni, terminowi po prostu super fachowcy oby więcej takich a budowanie byłaby dużo łatwiejsze!!!!!


Też mogę ich polecić. Właśnie zakończyli poprawki po poprzedniej firmie Michała Gołucha (uwaga na tego człowieka!!!).
Zrobili wszystko szybko, profesjonalnie i sprawnie. Do obejrzenia u mnie.

----------


## Basia Z.

> A mogłby mi ktos podac namiary na Pana Akackiego? Moze byc na priv z góry dziekuje za pomoc


namiar mam, ale nie polecam. Jeśli nadal jesteś zainteresowana, napisz na priva.

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał efcia80
> 
> A mogłby mi ktos podac namiary na Pana Akackiego? Moze byc na priv z góry dziekuje za pomoc
> 
> 
> namiar mam, ale nie polecam. Jeśli nadal jesteś zainteresowana, napisz na priva.


Poproszę na priv to info o tym panu. Też się zastanawiamy nad nim. Właśnie mieliśmy zawozić projekt do wyceny.
Może być na skrzynkę muratora.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## smile

> Właśnie skończono u mnie wylewki z których jestem bardzo zadowolona polecam Pana Wickiego super szybko i dokładnie.  
> 
> 
> Posiadam projekt podłączenia gazu do domu i poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy która coś takiego wykonuje


My mieliśmy firmę która jedniczesnie robiła nam przyłącze do działki. Włascicwie to jescze sprawa jest w toku, ale mysle ze moge ich polecic. konckretnie, szybko, sprawnie a i z dostepnych ofert zaproponowali nam wykonanie najtaniej i kompleksowo (z kierwonikiem, wykopami itd)
AMET 058 558 43 11

----------


## cooky.gdynia

Witam.
Mogę polecić firmę Termika Marek Głogowski z Chwaszczyna. Co, wod-kan, gaz. 501 333 202 -solidnie . 
Dekarz pan Bieżan 503 097 772- polecam - perfekcyjne wykonanie.
Elektryk pan Frajberg 602 269 738 - nowatorskie rozwiązania, super wykonanie.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich trójmiejskich forumowiczów, Mirella  :big grin:

----------


## sylaS

> Chyba czas abym umieściła tu moją ekipę murarzy. Czekaliśmy na nich rok ale naprawdę było warto; na budowie czysto, pracują bardzo dokładnie i dosyć szybko, uzyskałam wiele istotnych informacji i podpowiedzi. Współpraca zaczyna się od fundamentów poprzez mury i dach pokryty papą oraz wykonanie podbitki, potem może być jeszcze ocieplenie, ogrodzenie i podjazd. Rozsądna cena   
> p. Mirosław (szef) tel. 503-680-463
> 
> Dodaję również wypróbowany tartak PPUH Laska ze Stężycy, tel. 608-584-520
> Solidni i terminowi, ceny można (przy większych zamówieniach) negocjować, dowożą nawet na większe odległości no i przede wszystkim deski ładne i proste a więźba dokładnie wykonana i zaimpregnowana


Dziwny ten Pan Mirosław dzwoniłam dzisiaj i chyba pierwszy raz ktos mnie tak potraktował na dzien dobry zaczoł krzyczeć  :Evil:  , że jest tak zajęty a ja mu z nastepna robotą wyskakuje. Facet nawet nie dał mi dojść do słowa co miałby u mnie robić podziwiam   :ohmy:  Moge polecic tego ,,fachowca,, jak ktoś chce posłuchać kilka cierpkich słow

----------


## domair

Potwierdzam dobrą opinie o firmie totalna gładź. Kontakt do firmy wziąłem z forum gdy zachwalany Pan Lademann wystawił mnie do wiatru po tygodniu ściemniania. Panowie tynkarze z gładzi wykonali bardzo dobrą robotę poprawiając fuszerki murarzy. Zrobili to bez narzekania i zbędnego gadania. Słuchali naszych uwag i realizowali prośby bez niepotrzebnych komentarzy. Tak trzymać panowie.

602 192 704




> Wpisuję kolejną firmę - TOPTALNA GŁADŹ z Wejherowa/Bolszewa. Firma wykonuje tynki maszynowe gipsowe oraz posadzki. Nam już zrobili tynki, prawie idelanie bo minimalnie coś tam poprawiali, sprawnie poszło, brygada bardzo czysta i grzeczna, posprzątali po sobie, nawet opłukali okna. cena bardzo rozsądna, jeszcze za m-c weźniemy od nich posadzki razem z materiałem bo tak nam wygodniej. Naprawdę polecam bo takich ludzi jest niewielu. Nasza współpraca zaczęła się małym nieporozumieniem, ale takiej reakcji z ich strony się nie spodziewałam - oczywiście pozytywnej. Oby więcej takich brygad!

----------


## hub75

Podziwiam że próbowałeś kontaktować się z p. Lademanem, jest umieszczony przeze mnie na czarnej liście a jego robota to fuszerka.





> Potwierdzam dobrą opinie o firmie totalna gładź. Kontakt do firmy wziąłem z forum gdy zachwalany Pan Lademann wystawił mnie do wiatru po tygodniu ściemniania. Panowie tynkarze z gładzi wykonali bardzo dobrą robotę poprawiając fuszerki murarzy. Zrobili to bez narzekania i zbędnego gadania. Słuchali naszych uwag i realizowali prośby bez niepotrzebnych komentarzy. Tak trzymać panowie.
> 
> 602 192 704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

u mnie tez dzialala Totalna Gladz i rowniez jestem zadowolona, teraz robia u nas rowniez posadzki....

PS skonczyli, posadzek nie polecam, ekipe od tynkow polecam (to dwie rozne ekipy robia)

----------


## arti c/e

Zakończylem już stan surowy więc mogę polecic ekipę która postawila mi dom.

*Szef ekipy Marcin Brokos tel,880135735*

Mam nadzieję że ktoś skorzysta i będzie tak samo zadowolony jak ja.Budowali szybko (10tyg) i bez żadnego problemu.Fajnie buduje się dom z taką ekipą.

----------


## KSZANIAK

Witam, 

TRÓJMIASTO 

Potwierdzam opinię o Panu Elektryku *Zdzisławie Weiner*. Wykonał u mnie niedawno nową instalacje w całym mieszkaniu. Bardzo rzetelny, odpowiedzialny, pomocny. Potrafi doradzić klientowi. Ukierunkowany na zadowolenie klienta, konkurencyjny cenowo a do tego bardzo sympatyczny. Wykonał kawał dobrej roboty. Bardzo miła współpraca. *Telefon: 505 020 798* 


_5 sierpnia 2007, hub 75 napisał: 
Elektryk Pan Weienr 505-020-798, również solidny, terminowy, kupuje materiały w hurtowni, tani i do tego sympatyczny, ma wolne terminy w tym roku._

----------


## luk99

Polecam tak jak inni firmę :

Megabud z Rumi - montaż okien Avante 

Fachowo i bezproblemów.

Dodatkowo zamówie oczywiscie parapety wew. i zew. , bo współpraca z tą firmą to sama przyjemność.

Oczywiście wszystko można dogadać z p. M. Michnowicz

----------


## kjofol

> Witam,
> 
> Jesteśmy kolejnymi zadowolonymi klientami Pana Michała z *Megabudu*. Obsługa klienta na najwyższym poziomie, okna nam się bardzo podobają, a cena w granicach rozsądku. Duży plus za nietypowy montaż - w ścianach trójwarstwowych. Życzę sobie i Wam tylko takich wykonawców na drodze.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Leszek K.


Potwierdzam z całą odpowiedzialnością - firma MEGABUD to profesjonalizm w każdym calu. Kupowaliśmy z żoną u nich drzwi zewnętrzne i okna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## domair

Serdecznie polecam hurtownię materiałów dekarskich Tomaszczyk i Synowie z Lęborka oraz współpracującego z nimi dekarza Henryka Tabora. Obsługa klienta na europejskim poziomie, ceny atrakcyjne, a jakość wykonania dachu bez zarzutu.

Zadowolony też jestem z posadzki maszynowych zrobionych przez Pana Serafina. Był pewien problem z rozpoczęciem roboty w terminie ale praca wykonana sprawnie i bez zarzutu.

Okna z Megabudu super, potwierdzam powyższe opinie.

----------


## mawo.gdy

Witam na jesień mam zamiar wprowadzić się do domku którzy w dużej mierze robili wykonawcy wzięci z "Białej listy" oraz kilku "moich" których chciałbym polecić- może się przydadzą  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  :
-hydraulika p.Dampc 502671498
-okna firama JOCZ z Gdyni 058 6616660 
-przyłącze kanalizacji 516037340 
-kominarz 609142805
-stan surowy p.Małaszycki 502572133 jedyny minus 2 miesiące poślizgu na starcie
dekarz z Luzina 692161788  
-gaz przyłącze 500206783
Telefony spisywałem z mojej komórki i dlatego nie mam nazwisk .

----------


## malysmon

Poszukuję - *ekipy budowlanej* najchętniej aż po dach, pomóżcie proszę

----------


## bronson

znowu mogę kogoś polecić, co prawda firma z Radomia ale tanio przywiozła nam 2 szamba betonowe i sprawnie i szybko je zamontowała... czekaliśmy 1 tydzień w ustalony dzień zjawił się transport odpowiednim sprzętem do udzwignięcia i montażu szamba... 

za 8m3 szmba betonowego z atestem zapłaciliśmy 2550zł (razem z transportem)

dodatkowo w promocji dostaliśmy 2m3 gratis....

firma to:
Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe i Usługowe "SAŁEXPOL"
Paweł Sałkiewicz
Owadów 22
26-631 Jastrzębia

kom. 0604-710-251
tel. (04 :cool:  381-17-43

----------


## sailor_ro

> u mnie tez dzialala Totalna Gladz i rowniez jestem zadowolona, teraz robia u nas rowniez posadzki....
> 
> PS skonczyli, posadzek nie polecam, ekipe od tynkow polecam (to dwie rozne ekipy robia)


a co sie stało z posadzkami i kto Ci robił??To znaczy czy w tej ekipie było ojciec z synem,ojciec bodajże Zbigniew ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## sailor_ro

No to i ja coś dodam


Pokrycie dachu- blachodachówka Sara plus orynnowanie Raiko i okna dachowe Fakro,dodatkowo brałem od nich okna na profilu Rehau z roletami wewnetrznymi do mieszkania babci,naprawde polecam rzeczowy kontakt,terminowość i dobre ceny
firma *Budmor Gdynia ul.Hutnicza 40 tel. (05 664-00-56*

Dekarz,bardzo rzeczowy i konkretny to *p. Marek Dettlaff* z Połchowa współpracujący z Budmorem nr tel. 602-489-158

Tynki i wylewki firma *Totalna Gładź*

pozdrawiam

----------


## AniaK.

> Dziwny ten Pan Mirosław dzwoniłam dzisiaj i chyba pierwszy raz ktos mnie tak potraktował na dzien dobry zaczoł krzyczeć  , że jest tak zajęty a ja mu z nastepna robotą wyskakuje. Facet nawet nie dał mi dojść do słowa co miałby u mnie robić podziwiam   Moge polecic tego ,,fachowca,, jak ktoś chce posłuchać kilka cierpkich słow


Bardzo mi przykro, że tak Cię potraktował; nie znałam Go z tej strony i troszkę nie chce mi się wierzyć   :ohmy:

----------


## DoCentus

Polecam *CIEŚLĘ:
p. Mielewski Marian z Bolszewa
tel. 778-31-97*

U mnie wykonał więźbę dachową. Starszy pan w nienagannym kombinezonie budowlanym z ekipą 3-osobową. Prawdziwy szef pilnujący wszystkiego twardą ręką. Nie lubi dużo mówić w czasie pracy, ceni punktualność i sam jest bardzo punktualny oraz słowny.

Wykonał mi pracę na domku oraz na budynku gospodarczym. Czas trwania pracy: 2 i 1/2 dnia. Styl pracy: wykonanie szablonów, przycięcie wszystkiego na dole a potem montaż gotowych elementów na górze. Piszę o tym bo widziałem gdzieś inny sposób pracy, a mianowicie docinanie wszystkiego "na miejscu" czyli "na dachu".

----------


## dana531

Jeżeli jest to ten sam cieśla z Bolszewa  z ulicy Prusa to zmieniłbyś o nim zdanie
przyjezdżając do mnie na budowę. Rzekomo cieśla z 30 letnim doświadczeniem a nie potrafił dać sobie rady z prostym dacherm.Nie pisałam wcześniej o tym  ponieważ chciałam  zapomnieć o tej mojej nieszczęsnej wieżbie którą musiałam wzmacniać przez to ,że Pan cieśla postanowił zmienić jej konstrukcję.Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam na moja budowę

----------


## kordzik

Prace ziemne

*wykopy
żwir
czarnoziem*

Firma rodzinna   *Mieczysław DOERING z synami , GDYNIA ul. Wiczlińska 75 B*

Terminowo, profesjonalnie i bezproblemowo. Cenowo w strefie stanów średnich. My jestesmy usatysfakcjonowani z pracy koparkowego. Szczerze polecamy.

*603 315 004
609 455 862
602 574 119
(05 624 92 48*

----------


## majcia

> Prace ziemne
> 
> *wykopy
> żwir
> czarnoziem*
> 
> Firma rodzinna   *Mieczysław DOERING z synami , GDYNIA ul. Wiczlińska 75 B*
> 
> Terminowo, profesjonalnie i bezproblemowo. Cenowo w strefie stanów średnich. My jestesmy usatysfakcjonowani z pracy koparkowego. Szczerze polecamy.
> ...


Podpisuje sie rowniez pod tym wpisem. Pan Marcin ( syn )robil nam wszystkie prace ziemnne ( nawet dzis rowna teren ). Kumaty Pan   :Lol:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

*Geodeta: Grzegorz Zachłowski
509 863 951*

Kontakt wzielam z muratora. Bardzo dziekuje, ze ktos sie nim podzielil. 

bezproblemowy, szybki, uczciwy. Dzwonilismy do niego doslownie z dnia na dzień i stawiał się na miejscu. Przy nanoszeniu przylacza wody zapomnielismy mu dac znac kiedy ma zrobić szkic, gdy sobie laskawie przypomnielismy stawil sie w ciagu jednego dnia i zrobil szkic na otwartym wykopie, przy obmierzaniu domu rowniez nie bylo problemu, inwentaryzacja do odbioru tez sprawnie szybko, cenowo konkurencyjnie. 
Dodatkowo przy pierwszym obmierzaniu budynku poradzil sobie z naszymi nędznymi palikami geodezyjnymi (nie przylozylismy sie, chcielismy wykorzystac material ktory mamy i nie kupowac). Bez słowa narzekania, bez problemu poradził sobie.

Pan obejmuje tereny Pruszcza, ale mimo, ze moja budowa jest w Gdansku nie robil problemu z zalatwianiem spraw w urzedzie w Gdansku. 

Byl o niebo szybszy niz firma, ktora robila nam mapki projektowe do podziału działki, tanszy, poprzednia firma zwalala wszystko co sie da na opieszalosc urzedu- a Pan Grzegorz jakoś nie miał tego typu problemow. Bardzo polecam!

----------


## majkel28

u mnie własnie zakonczono kładzenie tynkow cementowo-wapiennych. Bez zadnych obaw moge polecic firme p. Wickiego (693 379 089). Bardzo sprawnie, dotrzymanie wczesniej uzgodnionego terminu, sciany na moj gust wygladaja b. ladnie.
Wiem ze w/w firma posiada do tynkow 5 roznych brygad od tynkow + 2 od posadzek. My akurat trafilismy na bardzo fajnych chłopaków od wykonywania tynkow, zobaczymy jak bedzie w przyszłym tygodniu z posadzkami.
pozdrawiam.

*PO KILKU MISIACACH OD WYKONANIA TYNKOW I WYLEWEK PRZEZ FIRME PANA WICKIEGO MUSZE SKORYGOWAC SWOJ POST.
OTOZ PODCZAS WYKONYWANIA INNYCH PRAC WYKOŃCZENIOWYCH STWIERDZONO NAST. USTERKI W ZW. Z BLEDNIE WYKONANYMI PRACAMI EKIPY P, WICKIEGO:
- ZATYNKOWANE PUSZKI OD PODOSWIETLENIA SCHODOW
- ZATYNKOWANE GNIAZDKA W MIEJSCU GDZIE MIALA STAC PRALKA W ŁAZEIENCE
- ZATYNKOWANE PUSZKI W KUCHNI, GDZIE MIALY BYC KONTAKTY

OGOLNIE TO NIE WIEM ILE JESZCZE BYLO TAKICH NIESPODZIANEK, GENERALNIE TO CHODZILISMY ZE ZDJECIAMI I SPRAWDZALISMY GDZIE JESZCZE POPEŁNIONO BLAD.
Musze stwierdzic rowniez, iz po czasie zauwazylem (ja jak i wiele innych osob), ze sciany sie krusza, wystarczy przejechac po scianie paznokciem a tynk sie kruszy. Zaluje ze wybralem opcje, ze zaplacilem za robocizne z materialami. Wychodzi na to, ze firma zaoszczedziala na cemencie, uzywajac w proporcji wiecej piasku. Gdybym wiedzialal, to bym dokupil te kilka worków, no ale coz....

Jesli ktos bedzie korzystal z w/w firmy to sugeruje im przez caly czas patrzec na rece i non stop kontrolowac bo pozniej mozna sie zdziwic jaki bedzie efekt koncowy (dostrzegalny po kilku miesiacach).*

----------


## Krzyzak

A ja dziś znów zostałem rewelacyjnie obsłużony w sklepie PATOKA w Lublewie. Polecam!

----------


## SzipBudowniczy

o właśnie...hurtownie budowlane....bardzo duzo rzeczy (styropian, welna, porotherm, tynk, etc) kupowalismy w hurtowni BAT w Pruszczu Gdańskim. Początkowe ceny (tzn jak sie dzwoni i pyta o cene styropianu sa wyzsze niz w innych miejsach i w hipermarketach) ale jest duze pole do popisu jesli chodzi o rabaty za zakupiona ilosc i ceny przyjemnie leca w dół. Zdarzalo sie, ze szłam i mowilam, ze w hipermarkecie daja mi za to taka i taka cene a ja chce taniej i mozna sie bylo bez problemu dogadac. Poza tym sprzedawcy sa bardzo pomocni, znaja temat i doradza. Polecam Pania Małgorzate Bigus, Pana Piotra Choszcza i Panią Katarzyne Las - zawsze dobrze poinformowani, zawsze doradzili, bardzo sympatyczna i rzeczowa obsluga. Szybki transport- kierowcy sa kumaci i potrafia sprawnie dzialac hdsami. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z Bata w Pruszczu.

----------


## luk99

Elektryka zakończona oraz tynki , z całą odpowiedzialnością mogę polecić :
p. Krystian L. tel : 501597238
Najpierw montaż elektryki + później własna ekipa do tynkowania

----------


## AniaK.

No a ja powtórzę za innymi   :Wink2:  , że polecam do tynków firmę TOTALNA GŁADŹ. Jeszce jestem zszokowana   :ohmy:  szybko 600m2 w 4,5 dnia, bardzo dokładnie, no i posprzątali za sobą i chyba wszystkimi innymi ekipami (umyli okna) a ściany to wymagają chyba już tylko malowania   :big grin:

----------


## SimOn!

> Właśnie skończył u mnie montować meble *pan Fedorowski*:
> 
> http://fedorowskimeble.republika.pl/
> 
> Mogę szczerze polecić - jedyna osoba, która miała ofertę cenową dostosowaną do moich możliwości. W każdym innym miejscu, za TO SAMO żądali od 30 do 100% więcej.
> Ponadto to jedyna osoba (z 5 firm, w których byłem), która mówiąc, że zadzwoni tego a tego dnia, dokładnie to robiła. Gdy mówił, że przyjedzie w niedzielę o 19, to był w niedzielę o 19. Normalnie ze świeczką takich ludzi teraz szukać...


Zdecydowanie się zgadzam! Człowiek warty polecenia, bardzo porządny i dokładny do tego naprawdę tani. Montuje markowe okucia (zawiasy czy domykacze szuflad) materiały dokładnie te same jakie proponują drogie studia mebli (sprawdziłem). Sam zaproponował, że odbierze kupione przez nas drewniane blaty swoim samochodem przytnie i przywiezie na montaż mimo że nic na tym nie zarobił. Za przerobienie (zmniejszenie) szafki której wymiar źle mu podaliśmy wziął symboliczne grosze. Do tego gratis dłużył drzwiczki zamykające szacht elektryczny z licznikiem i tablica bezpiecznikowa. Jedyny "mankament" terminy trzeba dość długo czekać.

----------


## Izulek

Polecam tynkarza p. Brzoskowski ze Skarszewi tel. 607 875 777 - bez żadnych zastrzeżeń, tak gładkich tynków jeszcze nie widziałam. Zapraszam do obejrzenia.

Niestety pan Marcin od wykończeniówki, polecany tu na białej liście, u nas się nie sprawdził. Na razie zrobił elewację (bez tynku) i mamy wiele zastrzeżeń. Poza tym ekipa bałagani na budowie   :cry:  , także z dalszej współpracy najpewniej zrezygnujemy. ALbo zmienił ludzi, albo ...

----------


## kolohaus

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> Bruk, nawierzchnie 
> Stefan Krauze 0607 689 799, 684-91-34 (dokladny i tani)
> 
> 
> Kolejny partacz który, który "jedzie na reklamie" z  białej listy. Wcale nie jest juz tani, a na pewno nie jest dokładny.
> 
> Robił u mnie 180m2 kostki, obrzeża które wymurował odpadają po 3 miesiącach, zrobił również taras który już się zapada "ale to tak musi być", schodki które zrobił z tarasu do ogrodu są krzywe, rozchodzą się. 
> ...


witam ja moge polecic swoich brukarzy z rumi sa nie tani nie drodzy materiał pomagaja załatwic z rabatami daja gwarancje na swoje usługi z ktorych nie musze korzystac robili mi ogrodzenie tarasy i podjazd i jestem zadowolony teren mam cienszki bo na glinie ale fachowcy sobie poradzili zrobili mi warstwy z geowuklina i jest ok garaco polecam
pan miotk 792 58 98 44 rumia
pozdrowienia dla wszystkich

----------


## ewa_rk

Polecam Panią *Agnieszkę Staszczyńską-Kwaśny* z Biura Handlowego firmy Galeco z Gdyni ul. Hutnicza 24 tel. *058 667 35 35*, fax. 058 663 74 15 
e-mail: [email protected].
Cieszę się, że potrafiła zrozumieć moje kaprysy odnośnie koloru orynnowania i je wymieniła na zgodny z moimi życzeniami.
W czasie deszczu będę zawsze usmiechnięta, wszak Galeco to "uśmiech na deszcz"    :big grin:

----------


## ewa_rk

Wpisuję do białej księgi hurtownię "*BATEX" z Gdyni-Wiczlina przy ul. Gradowej 4 tel. 058 621 40 11, 0 602 783 119*, której właścicielem jest Pan *Zbigniew Noga*.
Dostaniesz tu wszystko po przystępnej cenie i w miłej atmosferze.
Dziękuję za dotychczasową współpracę.

----------


## Radek H.

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów Muratora. Sam korzystam z cennych uwag tej strony, więc pozwolę sobie przekazać własne spostrzeżenia. Zakończyłem stan surowy zamknięty plus instalacja alarmowa, elektryczna i częściowa hydraulika. I tak: całość prac od wykopu po konstrukcję dachową wykonała firma TOMEX tel. 608479021. Ekipa sprawna, zdyscyplinowana i myśląca, żadnych problemów - polecam. Ale od początku "wykop" koparka polecona przez Tomex, ale polecam brać koparkę blisko budowy odpada czas przejazdu. Ostatnio korzystałem z Panów Doering Gdynia Wiczlino. Polecany wczesniej. "Deski szalunkowe" Anonse 450 zł/ m3. "Prety stalowe" Starmet ul. Północna Gdynia. "Beton" na telefon bez problemów DK Invest . Budowałem dom z YTONGA 36.5 cm. Materiał kupiłem w hurtowni Raab - Karcher Gdynia ul. Północna 1 ceny bardzo konkurencyjne. Ale materiały hydrauliczne polecam kupować w " Kolanku" Chwaszczyno. Więżba dachowa Tartak Skrzeszewo Pan Bogdan tel. 603556127 deski i krokwie pierwsza klasa dodatkowo dobrze zaimpregnowane. Mam porównanie bo żle obliczyłem ilośc desek i póżniej musiałem na gwałt dokupywać gdzie indziej. Okna drewniane zamówiłem w firmie OKLAND Rokitki k. Tczewa ( polecane wczesniej na tej stronie ). Okna pierwsza klasa w cenie plastikowych więc wielka okazja. Duże upusty ,świetna obsługa. Szczególnie polecam kontakt , najlepiej bezpośredni z kierownikiem działu sprzedaży p. Ania. Dach Matellbud dachówka Rupp ceramika. Hydraulikę zacząłem z polecaną na tej stronie firmą Atom Lublewo , obecnie "Aqua świat wody". Jak na razie wzorowa współpraca. Zaczynam tynki. Jak skończę natychmiast się odezwę. Pozdrawiam. I jedna końcowa uwaga sprawdzajcie wszystko sami.

----------


## ruda-ja

A ja jestem kolejnym zadowolonym klientem firmy MEGABUD  z Gdyni, Padrerwskiego2, przedstawiciela stolarki okiennej Avante /tel.671-38-18/
Wszystko od początku do końca SUPER. Okna co prawda nie tanie, ale jakie piękne... Czasami jadę sobie na budowę aby wśród tego bałaganu popatrzeć sobie po prostu na okna. I o to chodzi.
Specjalne podziękowania dla właściciela Pana Michała Michnowicza. Dziękuję za miłą współpracę  :big grin:  . I dla Pana Grzegorza (za te szprosy  :Wink2:  , okna są dużo ładniejsze  :big grin:  ). 
A oto kilka fotek:

Kurczę, jak super będzie wyglądać za 3tygodnie, jak już skończą elewację...



Dodaję że do Megabud'u trafiłam właśnie dzięki temu forum, za co jestem wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzemian

A ja polecam *Zakład Usług Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych Franciszka Grablowskiego z Bojana* tel. *058 676 00 20* kom. *603 642 014*.
Wykonał u mnie przyłącze wodne wg mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*".

----------


## Szostka

WITAM JA WŁAŚNIE JESTEM PO GENERALNYM REMONCIE ŁAZIENKI I MUSZĘ WAM POLECIĆ SUPER FACHOWCA Z MALBORKA KRZYSZTOF 0783-473-485. FACET REWELACJA GODNY ZAUFANIA I POLECENIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Siula

I w końcu ja się moge dołączyć  :smile: 

Jesteśmy na etapie końcowym budowy i gorąco mogę polecić :

Elewacje i podbitka- Sylwester Wilczewski 501467551
Alarmy - Wojtek Porczek 603227812
Stan surowy - Henbud Henryk Koszałka 
Dekarz ( cięzki w gadce ale zna się na rzeczy i słowny) KAzik Klejna - 605441921
Hurtownia Bysewo - Gdańsk Trakt Św. Wojciecha - MArcin Suchodolski - 783-296-231 - faaajne chłopaki , doradzają i też mozna negocjować!

I słuchajcie  , wprawdzie to nie wykonawca, ale Sanitbuy z Krakowa http://www.saniwell.pl/ ( sklep internetowy) po prostu był boski w obsłudze naszych zakupów armatury od baterii po wanny do całęgo domu, dziewczyna, Dorota Świątkowska- super! Wszsytko od razu na budowę kurierem, negocjowac się dało także polecam.

Z nich wszytkich jesteśmy na razie bardzo zadowoleni  :smile:  efekt poniżej

----------


## Mariola11

Hej, Ruda, ja,
Jaki to kolor? Właśnie zamawiamy okna u p. Michała z Megabudu, Zastanawiamy się nad rozmieszczeniem szprosów, dopinamy sprawy. Masz świetny kolor i piękne okna!  :big tongue:  Och, szkoda , że tak "nietanio", ale po taniej ekipie budowlanej, powiedziałam sobie - nigdy więcej  :Evil:   Nie chcę "chwalic dnia przed zachodem słońca", ale mam nadzieję, że już jutro będę mogła pochwalic firmę, dzęki której "papiery" okazały się drobiazgiem.

----------


## Mariola11

No więc mogę pochwalic KL-PROJEKT Żukowo, Pani Krystyna Lish z mężem, pan Adam Kwidziński Hydro-Projekt w tym samym biurze (projekty przyłączy) i młody chłopak wprowadzający zmiany w projektach współpracujący z nimi. Dla mnie super! Dzięki nim "papierkowe" sprawy to żaden problem  :Lol:  .Zmiany w projekcie drobiazg, przyłącza- bez uwag. Ogólnie z uśmiechem, przyjemnie i rzetelnie. Nasz domek jest tuż przed "wieńcem". Widac więc efekt zmian w projekcie, woda już jest w środku, energia elektryczna w granicy, umowa na gaz podpisana. Wszystko gra. Pan Lihs robił dla nas także kosztorys dla banku na kredyt. W jednym miejscu można załatwic  wszystko czego ptrzebujecie do rozpoczęcia budowy i założenia instalacji. Mogę tylko im wszystkim serdecznie podziękowac i polecac dalej  :Lol:  Poleciła mi ich budująca znajoma i jestem jej wdzięczna. Całej Ekipie z Gdyńskiej 22 dziękuję raz jeszcze  :Lol:  . Myślę, że będę mogła jeszce kogoś pochwalic, ale nie chcę zapeszac, więc poczekam na finał działań moich miłych chłopaków z dachu i poddasza. Mam i przykre doświadczenie, ale poczekajmy.  :Roll:

----------


## ruda-ja

> Hej, Ruda, ja,
> Jaki to kolor? Właśnie zamawiamy okna u p. Michała z Megabudu, Zastanawiamy się nad rozmieszczeniem szprosów, dopinamy sprawy. Masz świetny kolor i piękne okna!  Och, szkoda , że tak "nietanio", ale po taniej ekipie budowlanej, powiedziałam sobie - nigdy więcej   Nie chcę "chwalic dnia przed zachodem słońca", ale mam nadzieję, że już jutro będę mogła pochwalic firmę, dzęki której "papiery" okazały się drobiazgiem.


hej
przepraszam że tak późno, ale nie zaglądałam ostatnio
kolor: orzech włoski, profil idea, szpros laminowany 26mm (ten droższy). jestem bardzo zadowolona. Jeśli chcesz zobaczyć osobiście to mogę przesłać ci adres na priva. pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Kolbudzian

> No cóż  Kolbudzianin, jak to się mówi, co kto lubi. Ja lubię  . A tak w ogóle to warto najpierw zobaczyc coś w realu. Uwielbiam nastrojowe wnętrza, nie lubię nowoczesnych kuchni, ale to ja. Ty możesz kochac coś zupełnie innego i to jest super  . Nie poboba  ci się - ok. Pozwól mi się zachwycic tym, co ja lubię. Kocham operę , a Ty?


Pewnie tak i dlatego wolałbym aby każdy się tu - w tym akurat temacie - skupił na poleceniu ekip a nie na okazywaniu wewętrznych odczuć artystycznych.
Ja ogólnie lubię klasykę. Nie nowoczesność, nie 'staroczesność' - coś pośrodku, co każdemu i zawsze będzie się podobać.
Ale nie o tym chciałem. Skończyło już u mnie kilka ekip, które się rewelacyjnie sprawdziły. Oto one (kolejność analfabetyczna):
- przyłącze gazu - Edward Kubawski - 58 558 43 11 (sprawnie, szybko i fachowo)
- budowa domu, murarze - bracia Malotka - 693 124 525 (rewelacja - czysto, szybko, bardzo dokładnie, myślą za inwestora, doradzają)
- budowa domu, dekarze - Jarosław Stępiński, Leszek Kotfas - 606 420 385, 608 706 953 (fajni goście - dach zrobiony elegancko, co prawda tydzień dłużej niż się umawialiśmy, ale za to dokładnie)
- elektryka - Wojciech Żołnowski - 601 777 473 (bardzo szybko, bardzo dokładnie) z elektryka i murarzy jestem najbardziej zadowolony
- tynki zewnętrzne - panowie Bielawa i Klein - 600 639 051 (tynki super, ale było parę zgrzytów w stylu zniszczone to i owo przy okazji...)
- tartak - Zdzisław Nadoslki - 602 197 344 (choć ostatnio nie odbiera, więc nie wiem czy tel. aktualny; ale człowiek do serca przyłóż; słowny i terminowy, drewno bdb)

pozostałych ekip nie wymieniam, bo nie ma za co - Atom z Lublewa niby dobry, a nieprzewidywalny - ceny nagle z sufitu...
kafelkarze to w ogóle straszne ch....e - przynajmniej moi

jeszcze teraz u mnie pewien Pan robi wykończeniówkę, ale pochwalę się dopiero jak skończy - narazie jest rewelacja (po wyrzuconych innych ekipach), ale nie chcę zapeszać ani też by ktoś go podkradł  :wink: 




BTW. opery nie lubię, ale balet już tak

----------


## AniaK.

Ja tym razem mogę umieścić na białej liście firmę Konkol-Produkt z Wejherowa, chwilę trzeba było na drzwi poczekać ale przynajmniej od razu został ustalony czas oczekiwania  :Wink2:  kontakt dobry a usługa wykonana dokładnie zgodnie z zamówieniem   :big grin:  Polecam.

----------


## elutka

Z całego serca mogę polecić firmę Megabud z Rumi ( przedstawiciel firmy Avante- okna, Gerda -drzwi). I pełen profesjonalizm Pana Michała MIchnowicza! okna może nie są wyjatkowo tanie, ale naprawde porządne, a montaż to spełnienie marzeń inwestora :). Drzwi tez zamówiliśmy u Pana Michała
tel. 0- 58 671 38-18
Paderewskiego 2 
Rumia

----------


## kazia25

> Polecam z czystym sumieniem Panów od elewacji *Pan Roman Garski tel :697687108*. Jak narazie moja najlepsza ekipa na budowie. Elewacja zrobiona perfekcyjnie, czysto, solidnie. Naprawde polecam !


Wielkie dzięki Majcia za kontakt do Pana Romana!!!
Również z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ich dalej. 
Dołączam się do słów Majki.  
Oby wszystkie ekipy zachowywały taki porządek !
Styropian wcale nie latał po budowie. Ładnie wszystkie odpady powiązane, zamiecione wokól domu. 
Elewacja naprawdę  wykonana jest super. POLECAM!

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

ooo dzieki za namiary na ekipe od elewacji  :smile:  przyda sie,bo juz tylko to nam zostalo  :wink: 

a i ja mam na koniec jeszcze kogos do polecenia  :smile: 

*Geodeta*  p.Wojtek tel. 880286165

Nasza _znajomosc_ z Panem Wojtkiem zaczela sie od odnowienia granic,kiedy chcielismy rozpoczac grodzenie.
Nastepnie Pan Wojtek zajal sie hmmm jak to fachowo sie nazywa? powykonawczym wytyczaniem budynku,nanoszeniem wszystkich przylaczy itp.
Wszystko poszlo SUPER,kontakt z panem Wojtkiem to sama przyjemnosc..mily,punktualny i znajacy sie na rzeczy przede wszystkim! a i osoba,ktora na mocy pelnomocnictwa zajmuje sie na miejscu sprawami budowy w naszym imieniu i_dopina_ do konca sprawy budowy kilkakrotnie chwalila sobie wspolprace z Panem Wojtkiem a nam gratulowala dobrego wyboru geodety  :smile: 
POLECAM !

----------


## Beatka35

Przyłącze się do poleceń, wiem jak dziś ciężko o dobrych fachowców , my straciliśmy kupę nerwów i jeszcze nie wszystko zrobione..polecam pana od wykończeniówki , miły , grzeczny i CZYSTY  nie dawno u nas skończył kład kafelki w łazience na holu robił kamień w kuchni gładzie i malowanie obudowywał regipsem no i w miarę cenowo tel.607497634 w razie pytań proszę na priv

----------


## majkel28

własnie skonczyłem montaz całej kotłowni (w tym instalacja kotła) i przy okazji moge polecic osobe ktora wykonała mi cala instalacje. Otoz hydraulik okazal sie naprawde bardzo dobrym fachowcem, terminowy, ma zasob sporej wiedzy. Byc moze kazdy hydraulik powienien taki byc, ale przekonalem sie ze poprzedni "fachowiec" (kładl mi centralne) nie byl az taki dobry, wrecz... (i tutaj nie chce sie denerwowac...).

A wiec podaje namiar na hydraulika (jest z okolic Wejherowa, ale wiem ze dziala w calym woj. pomorskim): *AREK - kom: 607-931-609*

pozdrawiam

----------


## izi7

> witam ja moge polecic swoich brukarzy z rumi sa nie tani nie drodzy materiał pomagaja załatwic z rabatami daja gwarancje na swoje usługi z ktorych nie musze korzystac robili mi ogrodzenie tarasy i podjazd i jestem zadowolony teren mam cienszki bo na glinie ale fachowcy sobie poradzili zrobili mi warstwy z geowuklina i jest ok garaco polecam
> pan miotk 792 58 98 44 rumia
> pozdrowienia dla wszystkich


już pisałam o tym Panu na wątku Trójmiejskim, więc w razie czego wklejam linka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post28109...light=#2810995. 
A kolohaus jakoś dziwnie monotematyczny jest na forum. Wszystkie maile dotyczą polecania brukarzy... No cóż, może klientów im zabrakło i szukają reklamy   :Confused:

----------


## k_i_a

Ja dopiero zaczynam, więc mogę polecić jedynie:
- geodeta P.Rzewuski z Kartuz- przystępne ceny, słowny map 1000m2-rachunek 1500zł, mapka 1000m2- 700zł, wytyczanie 600,
- projekt sieci i przyłączy wod-kan- ZUK Glincz - najtaniej
- adaptacja wcześniej wspominana Krystyna Lihs KL projekt z Żukowa - elastyczni, rzetelna
- piach , żwir Gabrex Żukowo ul.3 maja - najtaniej

----------


## Kolbudzian

Teraz, po skończonej pracy mogę z całego serca polecić:

- kafelki - polecany już tu na forum pan Grzegorz - 501 299 927 - człowiek orkiestra, zdarzało się czasem gawędzić na różne tematy i chyba nie ma takiej rzeczy, na której się nie zna

- zabudowa poddaszy, wełna, płyty g-k, gładzie - młodzi ludzie Wojtek i Arek - 783 903 130, bardzo dokładni, terminowi (mają maszynę do bezkurzowego szlifowania gładzi)

Ekipy sprawdzone. Polecam.

----------


## luk99

Pomimo negatywnych i pozytywnych opinii ja : POLECAM !

Toporek -  605103371 - pomimo terminu dogadanego wcześniej, nie było żadnego problemu aby przyspieszyć pracę , posadzki idealne , nie kruszą się , gładziutkie , proste , w 1 dzień z częściowym ułożeniem styropianu  :smile:

----------


## numerek

co prawda jestem tu krotko jako zarejestrowany i nie buduje (jeszcze) domu ale chciałbym polecić jednego fachowca który robił u mnie kilka rzeczy 
w zasadzie facet układa glazurę czy jak to się tam nazywa i robi to po mistrzowsku - jego firma również "robi" w wykończeniówce i to co robi ze światłem zapiera dech w piersiach  :smile: 

no dobra żeby nie było tak różowo to z nim najlepiej umawiać się na robotę z dużym wyprzedzeniem-
nie wiem ale facet nie z tej epoki bo co rusz jakiś telefon o pomoc i .. zazwyczaj nie odmawia 
u mnie też obsunął ze 2 dni z rozpoczęciem robót 
gość się nie reklamuje pracuje tylko z polecenia a roboty ma na 3-4 miesiące w przód ...
jakiś taki dziwoląg do innych ekip co miałem . :smile: 

w razie co to podaję kontakt 
Roman Browarczyk 
tel 501090477

----------


## majkel28

> Witam, bardzo proszę o namiary na dobrego kafelkarza z okolic Wejherowa. Przeszukałam forum, a ostatni polecony był dawno dawno temu. Z góry dziękuję


witam,
moge polecic chlopaka, ktory płytki kładzie u mnie. poki co zrobil jedna łazienke, kuchnie, teraz zabiera sie za gorna łazienke. Poki co nie moge narzekac na jakosc wykonanych prac, wrecz jestem zadowolony - fajnie, ze przy okazji zabuduje stelaze, wycekoluje pomieszczenia, pamuluje, itd... 
Namiar przekazuje z miła checia, pod warunkiem, ze ew. prace zacznie zaraz po zrobieniu wszystkiego w moim domu  :Smile:  a jeszcze troszke prac mu pozostalo.
*Jacek - kom. 669 390 433*
pozdrawiam[/b]

----------


## majkel28

> Podajcie jakieś namiary gdzie mozna kupić tanią wełne do ocieplania poddasza


sprawdzalem ceny w roznych miejscach na terenie pow. wejherowskiego, ale najtaniej wyszlo mi ze wełna kosztowała w leroy merlin. Zalezy jeszcze jakiego dokładnie materiału poszukujesz, bo w roznych miejscach rozne poziomy cen sa dla danego produktu. Ja szukałem unimate isovera - 50mm i 150mm i najtaniej wyszlo mi w LM.

----------


## kordzik

Polecam usługi transportowe pana *Damiana*. Tel. *888 24 37 54*. Bardzo sprawnie i w rozsądnej cenie przeprowadził nas do nowego domu. Usługi świadczy na terenie Trójmiasta i Polski. Nie zawiedziecie się, szczerze polecam.

----------


## Kolbudzian

Polecam doskonałego tapicera - Bogdan Groth z Pruszcza Gdańskiego, tel. (58) 682 11 87. Robił w rodzinie nową tapicerkę kanapy, foteli i puf - wymienił zniszczone sprężyny i kilka innych rzeczy nie doliczając ich dodatkowo do ceny, którą ustalił.
Zwraca uwagę na szczegóły i jest bardzo solidny. Sam zabiera meble i odnosi, jedzie z klientem wybrać materiał.

----------


## raffran

> Czy ktos ma namiary na "normalnego cenowo" Kominiarza z okolic Gdanska ktory dokona odbioru wewnetrznej instalacji gazowej z piecem kondensacyjnym i calego odbioru domu z uwzglednieniem ponad to kominka z plaszczem wodnym?
> Pozdrawiam i czekam na namiary.


Mi robil odbior Henryk Pieter 0602 386 002.

----------


## Mały

> Czy ktos ma namiary na "normalnego cenowo" Kominiarza z okolic Gdanska ktory dokona odbioru wewnetrznej instalacji gazowej z piecem kondensacyjnym i calego odbioru domu z uwzglednieniem ponad to kominka z plaszczem wodnym?
> Pozdrawiam i czekam na namiary.


 Marian 0506-600-476

----------


## madenek

Witam, 

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić mistrza hydrauliki Pana *Mirka Garskiego*! 

Zleciłem mu wykonanie instalacji grzewczej z materiałów miedzianych oraz instalację wodną na plastikowych podzespołach. 

Pan Mirek jest bardzo solidnym i słownym rzemieślnikiem - przywiązuje dużą wagę do terminowego oddawania dzieła. Efekt końcowy przerósł moje najśmielsze oczekiwania - zlecenie zostało wykonane bardzo starannie - jestem zadowolony z jego usług. Polecam!

*Mirek Garski - Hydraulika
+48 609 079 114*

----------


## hub75

> Witam, 
> 
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić mistrza hydrauliki Pana *Mirka* !


Pierwszy post i od razu wpis na białą listę....

----------


## budek72

Poszukuje dobrej firmy od kolektorów słonecznych, czy może ktoś korzystał z usług np. EKOSOLAR, OZE GDYNIA(SOLVER), MMSOLAR, UNITHERM....
za zestaw dla 4 os ze zbiornikiem ok 300l. kolektor próżniowy do c.w.u. ok 12-14 tys.

----------


## kiki31

Witam!!! Szkoda ze tak pozno sie dowiedzialem o tej liscie.Bo z murarzami jako tako sie wspolpraca ukladala,ale dekarze to pradziwa "TRAUMA"tym panom sie nalyzy wpis na 2 liscie  :sad:    Prace wlasnie u mnie zakonczyli panowie elektrycy z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecic:instalacja wykonana pod pozimice,  wykonali  rowniez instaacje telef.intert.i tv .Doractwo i drobne kerekty w projekcie ,praca wykonana 2 dni przed ustalonym terminem:504516291 pan  Wojtek i Krystian       Prace konczy jeszcze chydralik,ale nie bede zachwaal przed zakonczeniem prac. Tynki+posadzki  brac jedna ekipe czy 2 osobne?? Pan Wicki  Pepowo ktory jest na forum kilka razy to dobry  wybor??? pozdrawiam

----------


## greg29

Szukam specjalisty od obudowy kominkow z okolic Trojmiasta. Moze ktos ma namiar na osobe godna polecenia, ktora zna sie na rzeczy i nie ma cen z Dublina badz Londynu.   :Lol:

----------


## majcia

> Szukam specjalisty od obudowy kominkow z okolic Trojmiasta. Moze ktos ma namiar na osobe godna polecenia, ktora zna sie na rzeczy i nie ma cen z Dublina badz Londynu.


U nas robil Pan Marek Zajaczkowski z Redlowa. Firma rodzinna z dziada, pradziada   :big grin:  Solidny facet. Godny polecenia. Tel : 602559231.

----------


## jacek&gosia

witamy i polecamy: 
- do uslug instalatorskich (wod-kan.+c.o.) polecamy Pana Bartka (tel 669 210 606) !!!! do Pana Bartka trafilismy zupelnie przypadkowo - sluzyl nam pomoca na kazdym etapie, pomimo duzego oblozenia praca, mial dla nas zawsze czas, podsuwal fajne rozwiazania systemowe; co do zaliczek - mile zaskoczenie, poniewaz nie musielismy niczego wplacac przed skonczeniem pracy a ceny byly bardzo przyzwoite; zainstalowal nam w domu caly system c.o.+ wod.-kanaliz.+ podlogowka oraz podlaczyl kociol na pellety. 

- natomiast do prac dekarskich - polecani juz na tym Forum - Panowie Jarek I Leszek (tel 606 420 385) czapki z glow przed nimi i uklony za cala wykonana prace i wszystkie porady oraz wylapane, powanze fuszerki popelnione przez ekipe budujaca dom !!! zawaleni robota potwornie, ale warto poczekac !!!!!

----------


## Konwalia_majowa

Witam,

ponieważ w naszym domku po mału kształtują się już ostatecznie wnętrza, postanowiłam podzielić się na forum swoimi pozytywami z budowy (i negatywnymi również, jak ta dotycząca firmy "Magnolia" z Gdyni, którą umieściłam na czarnej liście).

Polecam zatem z czystym sumieniem:
- *EKOMA, Kolbudy* - przez całą budowę tylko tutaj kupowaliśmy wszelkiego rodzaju rury PCV, kształtki, rury do drenażu oraz oczyszczalnię przydomową
- *MS OKNA*, zamawialiśmy przez przedstawiciela regionalnego (p. *Tomasz Szczerbak*). Montaż okien też wyszedł bardzo dobrze. 
Jedynie kupując parapety kamienne w gdańskim oddziale na ul. Kartuskiej rozczarowalismy się obsługą delikatnie mówiąc (i na marginesie: parapety są cieńsze o 2-3 mm niż wskazana przy sprzedaży grubość, tj. kupione przez nas o grub. 2cm, mają 1,8cm; a sprzedawane o rzekomo gr. 3 cm, mają 2,8 mm. Może to nie jest duża różnica ale widoczna gołym okiem- w jednym z pomieszczeń wstawialiśmy parapet z MS a przy drugim oknie mamy parapet robiony przez inną firmę i ten ma faktycznie grubość podaną przez producenta) Ewidentnie widoczna różnica grubości . 
-* Firma budowlana DYKTA - JAN DYKTA, Kolbudy* - dach solidny; bardzo dokładne obróbki okien, kominów i kominków wentylacyjnych; orynnowanie itd. Polecam! Dach wytrzymał próbę czasu, wiatry, deszcze i zimę (nic nie przecieka, dachówki nie fruwają   :smile:  ... Fachowość (w przeciwieństwie do innej firmy, z którą mieliśmy do czynienia wcześniej).

Na razie tyle. C.D.N.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

wykreśliłam 2 pierwsze pozycje wcześniej polecane, ponieważ w obu przypadkach jakość usług uległa pogorszeniu i w jednej z nich ceny stały się również niekonkurencyjne.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> Poszukuje dobrej firmy od kolektorów słonecznych, czy może ktoś korzystał z usług np. EKOSOLAR, OZE GDYNIA(SOLVER), MMSOLAR, UNITHERM.... 
> za zestaw dla 4 os ze zbiornikiem ok 300l. kolektor próżniowy do c.w.u. ok 12-14 tys.


Najlepszy specjalista na wybrzeżu od kolektorów p. Jacek Grzona 509-925-490
Doradzi Tobie zestaw, zdaj się na niego - zmontował ponad setkę instalacji solarnych i co najważniejsze może to udokumentować.
Wspólpracuje z OZE i BACHUS.

pozdrawiam

----------


## sailor_ro

*kolektor1* Witamy na forum pana Jacka,tylko posty reklamowe to gdzie indziej.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Witam,
> 
> ponieważ w naszym domku po mału kształtują się już ostatecznie wnętrza, postanowiłam podzielić się na forum swoimi pozytywami z budowy (i negatywnymi również, jak ta dotycząca firmy "Magnolia" z Gdyni, którą umieściłam na czarnej liście).
> 
> Polecam zatem z czystym sumieniem:
> - *PATOKA, Lublewo* - materiały budowlane w 90% tutaj kupowane; zawsze dobre doświadczenia, nawet przy błahych zakupach
> - *STW skład budowlany, Pruszcz Gdański* - polecamy systemy kominowe
> - *EKOMA, Kolbudy* - przez całą budowę tylko tutaj kupowaliśmy wszelkiego rodzaju rury PCV, kształtki, rury do drenażu oraz oczyszczalnię przydomową
> - *MS OKNA*, zamawialiśmy przez przedstawiciela regionalnego (p. *Tomasz Szczerbak*, polecam)! Montaż okien też wyszedł bardzo dobrze. 
> ...


To sa super info, ale podaj namiary.

----------


## kolektor1

Witam.



> kolektor1 Witamy na forum pana Jacka,tylko posty reklamowe to gdzie indziej.


A sądziłem, że temat " wykonawca dozkonały.."promuje właśnie ludzi i firmy godne uwagi na których można polegać. Przecież ich praca jest najlepszą reklamą i wszyscy tu piszący ich reklamują. 
Ja z Panem Jackiem od czasu do czasu współpracuję a to, że mój nik jest kolektor1 jeszcze nic nie znaczy - można to sprawdzić. Ponieważ podczas rejestracji złożyłem oświadczenie o nie zamieszczaniu reklam mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle, że działam w wąskiej dziedzinie przemysłu samochodowego .
pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacek&gosia

witamy ponownie, nasza ekipa kafelkarska zaczela pracowac wszedzie tylko nie u nas,dlatego po przeszlo miesiacu takiego cyrku postanowislimy zmienic ekipe;  znaleziony na trojmiejskiej bialej liscie pan kafelkarz (niestety - oblozony robota do poznej jesieni) zarekomendowal nam z czystym sumieniem uslugi Pana Andrzeja Magulskiego (tel: 508526275) - niestety, nie mielismy okazji skorzystac z uslug tego Pana, poniewaz nasza ekipa miala chyba przeblysk jasnowidzenia i obecnie uwijaja sie jak stado mrowek  :smile:  mamy nadzieje, ze skoncza prace w terminie bez dalszych opoznien .... a piszemy tylko dlatego, poniewaz Panu Magulskiemu nalezy sie duzy plus za bardzo duza kulture osobsista oraz za slownosc (w sprawie omowienia szczegolow ewent pracy kontakotwal sie z nami telefonicznie w umowionych terminach - a to chyba dobry poczatek)

----------


## OSOWIANKA

Witam, 
Pewnie powinnam żałować, że dopiero niedawno odkryłam to forum, gdyż budowę domu właściwie już zakończyliśmy (pozostała jedynie kosmetyka wnętrz). Nie mam jednak powodu do zmartwień, bo właśnie dzięki analizie forum uświadomiłam sobie, że miałam sporo szczęścia do wykonawców. Zawsze łatwo poleca się konkretnych fachowców, ale tylko Ci, którzy "się budują" wiedzą jak trudno pochwalić kogoś za kompleksowe zbudowanie domu. Poszczególne ekipy fachowców mogą zasługiwać na pochwałę, ale one zawsze odpowiadają za określone prace i niezależnie jak dobrze wykonają swoją robotę nie zagwarantują bezpieczeństwa i solidności całego domu. 
Jako, że budowa domu to nie tylko lepienie cegieł w całość, ale także suma relacji międzyludzkich, mogę polecić firmę ABIKON z Gdyni, która w roku 2006 budowała nasz dom w Gdańsku Osowie. Dom ma się dobrze i co ważniejsze, my także. 
Jedyną firmą, na którą zdecydowałliśmy się poza zakresem umowy z ABIKONem była firma STOLMAR z Gdańska Zaspy, bo chcieliśmy, żeby okna były z OKLANDu (reprezentowanego przez STOLMAR), bo w naszym starym mieszkaniu okna od tego producenta służyły nam bez najmniejszych zastrzeżeń ponad 14 lat (teraz będą służyć jeszcze następnym mieszkańcom). 
Życzę wszystkim "budującym się" pomyślnego i szybkiego wykończenia budów bez wykończenia siebie. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## marjucha

Witam.

Z czystym sumieniem i dużym zadowoleniem mogę polecić *tartak z Sulęczyna*, który był już wcześniej polecany.
Brałem od Nich praktycznie wszystko co potrzebne do dachu od konstrukcji po odgromienie, łącznie z wykonawstwem .
Po pierwsze dali najlepsze ceny, 
po drugie bardzo duża elastyczność jeśli chodzi o terminy, co miało dla olbrzymie znaczenie bo musieli poczekać z położeniem dachówki aż wyprowadzę szczyty i zaleję na nich wieniec, 
po trzeci świetny kontakt, nawet w godzinach późno popołudniowych.
Co do pracy ekipy, która stawiała więźbę a potem kładła dachówkę mój kierbud nie miał zastrzeżeń, mimo, że najstarsza osoba w ekipie miała 25lat  :Wink2:  .
Polecam i oby więcej takich firm  :big grin:

----------


## Isanna

Potwiedzam, że bloczki fundamentowe z POLBETU są OK i u mnie były zawsze w najlepszej cenie i na czas. 
Również potwierdzam, że współpraca z tartakiem w Sulęczynie zawsze bez problemu - miły kontakt z panem Darkiem, wszystko zgodnie z uzgodnienieniem.

----------


## ewa_rk

> Polecam usługi transportowe pana *Damiana*. Tel. *888 24 37 54*. Bardzo sprawnie i w rozsądnej cenie przeprowadził nas do nowego domu. Usługi świadczy na terenie Trójmiasta i Polski. Nie zawiedziecie się, szczerze polecam.


* Transport, przeprowadzki.* 
Potwierdzam opinie o p. Damianie tel. *888-24-37-54*. Bezproblemowo, terminowo, dobry cenowo. No i czego jeszcze wymagać?

----------


## wrk

Nie wiem jakim cudem moich ostatnich wykonawców nie ma jeszcze na białej liście. Chyba pierwszy raz jestem z kogoś super zadowolony. *Pan Wiesław Jeszke z Chojnic tel 663-051-411* robił u mnie *podbitkę drewnianą* a zajmuje się ogólnie stolarką. Efekt - szybko, słownie, dokładnie, kulturalnie i... tanio! Polecam!

A przy okazji POLBET - bloczki betonowe - tanio, solidnie i szybko... ale różnica grubości bloczków - do 1,5cm - jak ktoś chce izolować od wewnątrz, to bieda - ale może tylko moja partia była kiepska.

----------


## Krzyzak

> - zabudowa poddaszy, wełna, płyty g-k, gładzie - młodzi ludzie Wojtek i Arek - 783 903 130, bardzo dokładni, terminowi (mają maszynę do bezkurzowego szlifowania gładzi)
> 
> Ekipy sprawdzone. Polecam.


I ja sie skusilem i zaprosilem ta ekipe do siebie. Coz moge powiedziec - blyskawica i precyzja. Mlodzi ludzie (u mnie bylo ich 4), z zapalem i checia dobrego wykonania pracy. W 1 dzien zrobili mi ocieplenie, stelaz i umocowanie plyt GK w garazu - 40 m2. Moze troche potem musialem posprzatac w zakamarkach, ale to dlatego, ze garaz mam juz czesciowo zagospodarowany, wiec nie sposob tego ani wyniesc, ani przenosic z miejsca na miejsce itd.

Ja tez polecam i jeszcze raz dziekuje im za kawal swietnej roboty.

----------


## Daro666

prosze o polecenie soldnej firmy od stanu surowego z ytonga.rozpoczecie bud planje na 04.2009 Chwaszczyno.wspanialy

----------


## Rafał z Gdańska

Jakiś czas temu zakończyliśmy z żoną budowę domu w Gdańsku (Dom w Daliach III). Skorzystaliśmy z kompleksowej usługi firmy z Gdyni (ABIKON). Panowie mają dużą wiedzę praktyczną i są bardzo na poziomie - odbiegają od typowego obrazu "fachowca". Możemy ich z czystym sumieniem polecić dla tych, którzy podobnie jak my nie chcą mieć wiele problemów w trakcie budowy i po jej zakończeniu. Kontakt do jednego z współwłaścicieli (Bartek Łojek tel. 602-638-60 :cool:

----------


## FineWine

> prosze o polecenie soldnej firmy od stanu surowego z ytonga.rozpoczecie bud planje na 04.2009 Chwaszczyno.wspanialy


Witam serdecznie,
jutro zgodnie z zaplanowanym terminarzem wychodzi odemnie mega ekipa od stanów surowych,murarze w sumie na pierwszy rzut oka niczym szczególnym się nie wyróżniają, ale po 5 miesiacach wspólnego życia przy budowie mojego stanu surowego, musze obiektywnie powiedziec że niewyobrazam sobie kogoś innego niż ci moi kaszubi z Rumii i Redy.Ojciec, 2 synów i pomocnicy do cieższych prac np, przy budowie konstrukcji dachu, bo ciesielke też mi wykonali w extra stylu,jeden z synów starszy Adam Bieszke 600673286 to turbo spec murarski,kominy a mam ich 4 szt.które wykonał w klinkierze są moją perełką.
polecam gorąco.

----------


## andrzej74

> Napisał lus
> 
> Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o firmie montującej okna pvc "*OMEGA OKNA*" Rumia?
> 
> 
> mam do was też pytanie na temat okien, czy możecie podpowiedzieć mi kto w szerokim trojmieście, robi najlepsze okna i jeszcze lepszy robi ich montaż.Mam bardzo duże przeszklenia,jak kupowałem projekt to nie zdawałem sobie do konca sprawy z tzw walorów techniczno uzytkowych przy takich gabarytach,w związku z tym teraz poświęciłem sporo czasu na zapoznanie się bardziej szczegółowo z tematem i............teraz to już wogóle straciłem orientacje wracając do początku czy zrobić okna z pvc czy bardziej stabilne konstrukcyjnie ale też droższe z drewna.drewnianych też się obawiam z uwagi na póżniejszą konserwacje. 
> ale najważniejsze dla mnie jest to aby konstrukca była stabilna, statyczna no i w miare ciepła bo tak jak pisałem powierzchnie przeszklone b.duże. 
> kogo do takiej roboty najlepiej zamówić,pls o podpowiedż 
> czy mieliście jakieś doświadczenia z profilem pvc schuco?albo z firmą Mega Vent z Redy?poszukuje pilnie dobrych okniarzy, bo tu dopiero można sie przejechać jak się człowiek troche mało zna.dajcie prosze swoje typy na profile i wykonawców.
> pozdrawiam


Poczytaj w temacie wymiana doświadczeń - o oknach napisano tam prawie wszystko. Ja mam okna Avante - profil decunnik /czy jakoś tak/, zamawiane i monotwane przez Megabud z Rumii.

----------


## luk99

> Napisał lus
> 
> Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć o firmie montującej okna pvc "*OMEGA OKNA*" Rumia?
> 
> 
> mam do was też pytanie na temat okien, czy możecie podpowiedzieć mi kto w szerokim trojmieście, robi najlepsze okna i jeszcze lepszy robi ich montaż.Mam bardzo duże przeszklenia,jak kupowałem projekt to nie zdawałem sobie do konca sprawy z tzw walorów techniczno uzytkowych przy takich gabarytach,w związku z tym teraz poświęciłem sporo czasu na zapoznanie się bardziej szczegółowo z tematem i............teraz to już wogóle straciłem orientacje wracając do początku czy zrobić okna z pvc czy bardziej stabilne konstrukcyjnie ale też droższe z drewna.drewnianych też się obawiam z uwagi na póżniejszą konserwacje. 
> ale najważniejsze dla mnie jest to aby konstrukca była stabilna, statyczna no i w miare ciepła bo tak jak pisałem powierzchnie przeszklone b.duże. 
> kogo do takiej roboty najlepiej zamówić,pls o podpowiedż 
> czy mieliście jakieś doświadczenia z profilem pvc schuco?albo z firmą Mega Vent z Redy?poszukuje pilnie dobrych okniarzy, bo tu dopiero można sie przejechać jak się człowiek troche mało zna.dajcie prosze swoje typy na profile i wykonawców.
> pozdrawiam



Nikt inny jak tylko firma *MEGABUD* z RUMI  :smile:  również polecam !
84-230 Rumia
Ul. Paderewskiego 2
tel.: 058 671 38 18

----------


## sailor_ro

Raczej Morska teraz,nie Paderewskiego  :smile:

----------


## bogdan812

> Napisał Daro666
> 
> prosze o polecenie soldnej firmy od stanu surowego z ytonga.rozpoczecie bud planje na 04.2009 Chwaszczyno.wspanialy
> 
> 
> Witam serdecznie,
> jutro zgodnie z zaplanowanym terminarzem wychodzi odemnie mega ekipa od stanów surowych,murarze w sumie na pierwszy rzut oka niczym szczególnym się nie wyróżniają, ale po 5 miesiacach wspólnego życia przy budowie mojego stanu surowego, musze obiektywnie powiedziec że niewyobrazam sobie kogoś innego niż ci moi kaszubi z Rumii i Redy.Ojciec, 2 synów i pomocnicy do cieższych prac np, przy budowie konstrukcji dachu, bo ciesielke też mi wykonali w extra stylu,jeden z synów starszy Adam Bieszke 600673286 to turbo spec murarski,kominy a mam ich 4 szt.które wykonał w klinkierze są moją perełką.
> polecam gorąco.


Czy aby nie jest to SUPER reklama ? 

Daro666 i FineWine : obaj autorzy po 3 posty i obaj dołączyli 05 Lut 2009. 

czyżby mało zleceń na 2009 ( kryzys) ?

----------


## Krzyzak

bogdan812
niestety mam podobne podejrzenia
obaj z 3city itp. - jak widac trzeba z rezerwa podchodzic do wpisow tutaj
moi murarze robili stan surowy przez 2 miesiace a nie przez 5  :ohmy: , wiec cos mi tu nie gra
ponadto jakis czas temu ich widzialem i pytalem o kryzys, to mowili ze maja zamowienia na 2 lata naprzod a tu widac, ze ekipa konczy stan surowy (w zimie???   :ohmy: ) i szuka pracy...
bez komentarza

podobne wpisy juz byly na Czarnej liscie - jakas pani chciala sama siebie wybielic...

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Jakiś czas temu zakończyliśmy z żoną budowę domu w Gdańsku (Dom w Daliach III). Skorzystaliśmy z kompleksowej usługi firmy z Gdyni (ABIKON). Panowie mają dużą wiedzę praktyczną i są bardzo na poziomie - odbiegają od typowego obrazu "fachowca". Możemy ich z czystym sumieniem polecić dla tych, którzy podobnie jak my nie chcą mieć wiele problemów w trakcie budowy i po jej zakończeniu. Kontakt do jednego z współwłaścicieli (Bartek Łojek tel. 602-638-60


Fajnie - wystarczy przejrzeć czarną listę wykonawców, by znaleźć tam niejeden wpis o tej firmie. Tzn. w tej chwili większość wpisów została usunięta, ale są ludzie, którzy z tą firmą walczyli.
Nie wiem, czy to przypadkiem nie autoreklama.
Szczególnie teraz, gdy developerzy padają jak muchy zimą.
Ja w każdym razie nie wierzę.

----------


## Mariola11

Okna? Najlepsze -  z Megabudu   :Lol:  . I to nie tylko dlatego, że mają  jakośc, panowie przy montażu wiedzą co robią, ale również dlatego, że firma i jej właściciel autentycznie dbają o klienta. Terminowośc, świetny kontakt, poradnictwo. Nic dodac nic ując. Pan Michał Michnowicz tel. 501-228-741. Dziękuję panie Michale   :Lol:  
A skoro już jestem przy fachowcach doskonałych, to muszę wspomniec o chłopakach od instalacji elektrycznych. Znalazłam ich na białej liście i tak , jak pan Michał od okien, w pełni zasługują, żeby tutaj byc. Full serwis - wszystko, co wiąże się z instalacjami, a więc również internet, telefon, RTV . Pan Karol Kolka z kolegą tel. 606-236-178. Wykonali u mnie już dwa etapy prac na najwyższym poziomie   :Lol:  . Czysto, sprawnie, w terminie, z podpowiedziami (nie tylko z zakresu istalacji elektrycznej), zawsze w kontakcie, cierpliwi. Wczoraj ich pracę podziwiał mój kierownik budowy   :Lol:  . Mistrzowie! Dziękuję bardzo! Cieszę się, że zarówno z panem Michałem i jego ekipą, jak i z panem Karolem i kolegą będę się jeszczę spotykac na kolejnych etapach budowy. 
Wspomnę jeszcze o KL-PROJEKT z Żukowa i pani Krystynie Lihs                     tel. (05 :cool:  681-74-37. Wszystko, co potrzebne do rozpoczęcia budowy, a więc zakup projektu, zmiany i adaptacja, projekty przyłączy, aż po pozwolenie na budowę i kosztorys tam załatwialiśmy. Sympatycznie i sprawnie.  
Materiały budowlane kupowaliśmy w hurtowni państwa Bladowskich w Pępowie tel. (05 :cool:  684-91-32. Bez zastrzeżeń, zawsze z miłą obsługą i konkurencyjnymi cenami, zwłaszcza jeśli umawiasz się na całośc dostaw. 
Instalację alarmową, z której jakości wykonania i sprawności działania jestem bardzo zadowolona - wykonał u nas pan Jarek Myszk tel. 691-975-888, ma on także własną firmę budowlaną.  
Szambo - szybko, sprawnie, od wykopu do zasypania, tel.  515-253-872.

----------


## budek72

mogę polecić hurtownię DOMATOR 
Wejherowo
ul. I Bryg. Panc. W.P. 86b
tel./fax (0-58) 677-26-27

mają min. tanią wełnę 150 i 50, warto zagadać a upust będzie duży.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawel.dragan

Witam,

kończymy po woli budowę domu i możemy potwierdzić dobre opinie wykonawców, którzy już wcześniej się tu pojawili:

Megabud z Rumii - okna (Avante), drzwi zew (Dziadek). i wewnętrzne (Ronkowski), brama garażowa (Krispol) - terminowo i solidnie. Byliśmy od początku bardzo zadowoleni, więc decydowaliśmy się na kolejne rzeczy od nich. Polecamy:
Megabud, p. Michał Michnowicz
84-230 Rumia
Ul. Paderewskiego 2
tel.: 058 671 38 18

Kafelki - p. Grzegorz 501 299 927 - zrobił nam dwie łazienki i kuchnię. Łazienki wg. mnie dość skomplikowane, z mozaikami, różne dziwne kąty, półeczki itp. Wszystko bez zarzutu i terminowo. Jak zaczął, tak skończył. Widać, że zna się na fachu.

Instalacja hydrauliczna, gazowa, piec gazowy i ogrzewanie - firma Wod-bud - również bez zarzutu jeśli chodzi o jakość i terminowość:
WOD-BUD J. Kleina, A. Miszk
BORKOWO, ul. Elżbietańska 1c
83-330 Żukowo
tel. 681-74-74
kom. 0-601-670-129


A teraz poszukujemy geodety i elektryka z uprawnieniami do odbioru  :smile:  Znowu czas przejrzeć białą listę.
Podziękowania za namiary od Was, bo faktycznie wykonawcy z tej listy się sprawdzili.

Paweł

----------


## Konwalia_majowa

> Napisał Konwalia_majowa
> 
> Witam,
> 
> ponieważ w naszym domku po mału kształtują się już ostatecznie wnętrza, postanowiłam podzielić się na forum swoimi pozytywami z budowy (i negatywnymi również, jak ta dotycząca firmy "Magnolia" z Gdyni, którą umieściłam na czarnej liście).
> 
> Polecam zatem z czystym sumieniem:
> - *EKOMA, Kolbudy* - przez całą budowę tylko tutaj kupowaliśmy wszelkiego rodzaju rury PCV, kształtki, rury do drenażu oraz oczyszczalnię przydomową
> - *MS OKNA*, zamawialiśmy przez przedstawiciela regionalnego (p. *Tomasz Szczerbak*, polecam)! Montaż okien też wyszedł bardzo dobrze. 
> ...




Podaję więc odnośniki  :smile: 

Firma dekarska Dykta (dane umieszczone po środku strony):
http://www.velux-dekarze.pl/wizytowk...kane=pomorskie
Ekoma:
http://katalog.pf.pl/Kowale/Ekoma-Gd...B7568-m19.html
MS okna
http://www.ms.pl/index.php/kontakt/s...ce/pomorskie#o

----------


## Isanna

Dla poszukujących solidnego kierownika budowy - pan Tomasz Pożarowszczyk - tel 600 08 96 71. Doradzi nie tylko w sprawach konstrukcyjnych, ale też w sprawie doboru materiałów i wykonawców. Baardzo solidny. POLECAM.

----------


## monikaa13

> Dla poszukujących solidnego kierownika budowy - pan Tomasz Pożarowszczyk - tel 600 08 96 71. Doradzi nie tylko w sprawach konstrukcyjnych, ale też w sprawie doboru materiałów i wykonawców. Baardzo solidny. POLECAM.


W jakich rejonach pracuje?

----------


## sanowi_

hejka,
poszukuję kogoś kto zaczyna budowę na wiosnę w kiełpinie górnym proszę o email na priv
[email protected]

----------


## skosmaty

Witamy Wlasnie jestesmy na etapie prac wykonczeniowych(zabudowa poddasza,cekolowanie ,malowanie kafelki)idzie dobrze ,ale zeby nie zapeszac   :big grin:  nie bedziemy sie dalej chwalic ,bo ten sam wykonawca
(polecany nam przez szefa firmy-henbud Henryk koszalka z Chwaszczyna ktora nam stawiala dom tez bardzo solidna firma - polecamy,choc nie jest tania)bedzie nam robil wiosna(marzec) elewacje-tez polecany na tym forum notabene.Jak skoncza to sie podzielimy spostrzezeniami.
Szukamy z mezem dobrego stolarza od schodow (mialy buc metalowe,ale zmienilismy zdanie)oraz osobe ktora kladzie parkiet drewniany.Z gory dzieki za namiary

----------


## esara

Polecam dekarza, p. Mietka spod Starogardu Gdańskiego, uczciwy, solidny, bezobsługowy, robi tez podbitki i parapety zewnętrzne blaszane. Telefon na priv. Moge tez polecic cieslę, p. Franka - zadnych problemów. U nas Ci Panowie robili dach i jestesmy zadowoleni.

----------


## jullka

Witam,
pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
pozdrawiam

P.S. Wpisalam ten sam post na czarnej liscie...

----------


## benik

> Witam,
> pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
> Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
> Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
> Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
> pozdrawiam
> 
> P.S. Wpisalam ten sam post na czarnej liscie...


WItam podciagam sie pod to info - takze chcialbym poznac Wasze "typy" co do wylewek i tynków ponieważ firme Totalna Gladz juz polecaliscie ale na 2 "frontach" wiec strach brac jesli daja wiecej piasku .....niz cementu... jaki sa dzisiaj ceny za tynki i wylewki za robocizne i z materialem poradzcie cos pozdrawiam

----------


## jullka

pan wicki niestesty robi tylko tynki tradycyjne. czy ktos zna dobra ekipe do tynkow gipsowych?

----------


## skosmaty

> pan wicki niestesty robi tylko tynki tradycyjne. czy ktos zna dobra ekipe do tynkow gipsowych?


pan Mirek Orzechowski bardzo solidni tynkarze tel.500717153

----------


## JACUŚ

Z tego co pamietam to jest dwoch Panow Wickich. U mnie wylewki robil Kazimierz i z czystym sumieniem moge jego polecic

----------


## kamlotek

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić p.architekt Irenę Gabriel z Rakowca pow.kwidzyński. Robi adaptację projektu,załatwia wszelkie pozwolenia,formalności

----------


## kamlotek

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić p.architekt Irenę Gabriel z Rakowca pow.kwidzyński. Robi adaptację projektu,załatwia wszelkie pozwolenia,formalności


Zapomniałam dodać tel.668 477 093

----------


## Mariola11

> Witam,
> pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
> Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
> Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
> Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
> pozdrawiam
> 
> P.S. Wpisalam ten sam post na czarnej liscie...


U mnie właśnie skończyła pracę ekipa tynkarzy. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z jakości ich pracy. Szczerze dziwiłam się, że nie ma ich na białej liście, ale okazuje się, że od niedawna pracują na własny rachunek. Wcześniej stanowili składową dużej firmy budowlanej. Oferują tynki tradycyjne, cementowo- wapienne, wykonywane maszynowo. Ja sobie z pewnością odpuszczę cekolowanie   :big grin:  . Acha, co dla mnie bardzo ważne, p.Andrzej bez oporów podpisał ze mną umowę z dwuletnią gwarancją. 
 Andrzej Krencki tel. 603-94-39-25.

----------


## marioroz1976

Witam drodzy forumowicze. Mam pytanie : późną wiosną , latem chce ruszyć z budową domku w cedrach małych - 20km od gdąńska. Moze pomożecie z namiarem na dobrą ekipę budowlaną do stanu surowego z dachem. Oraz kierownika budowy. Solidnych i niekoniecznie drogich  :wink:

----------


## bronson

> Witam drodzy forumowicze. Mam pytanie : późną wiosną , latem chce ruszyć z budową domku w cedrach małych - 20km od gdąńska. Moze pomożecie z namiarem na dobrą ekipę budowlaną do stanu surowego z dachem. Oraz kierownika budowy. Solidnych i niekoniecznie drogich


Jerzy Zakrzewski vel Cygan - to stan surowy z więźbą - polecani kilkukrotnie w tym wątku

Kier. Bud. - Krzysztof Włodarz - na razie brak zastrzeżeń - może nie najtańszy ale solidny, służy fachową radą, pojawia się na budowie w kluczowych momentach, załatwia wszystkie formalności w urzędach....

obaj pracują w okolicach Ceder... My budujemy w Cedrach Wielkich

mogę Ci jeszcze polecić dekarzy, tynkarzy, hydraulika i pozadzkarzy jakby co wal na priv

----------


## ruda-ja

ufff
dom stoi, pięknie się prezentuje więc pora podzielić się opiniami w temacie "fachowiec doskonały":

1. mury, więźba - Pan Marian tel.600-743-834. Super Super Super. Rzetelny, uczciwy, solidny. Najpierw postawił  dom, konstrukcję dachu, później ogrodzenie a teraz walczy z GK wewnątrz (i piknie jest!!!). aaa i bardzo cierpliwy na moje tzw "zmiany koncepcji".
2. Elektryka - Pan Andrzej Miernik (takie elektryczne nazwisko  :big tongue:  )tel.606-987-362. Wszystko fachowo, szybko, solidnie. Kilkakrotnie po tynkach dzwoniłam z prośbą o np przesunięcie gniazdka i Pan Andrzej zjawiał się nastepnego dnia bez problemu. A w dodatku zawsze uśmiechnięty (w odróżnieniu od np moich wykonawców wylewek, którzy tylko mruczeli pod nosem i chodzili cały czas podminowani). 
3. Tynki wewn - nie pamiętam numeru (sprawdzę jak ktoś chce mogę podac na priva). Tynki cem-wap, po prostu _perfecto_, gładziutkie, równe. Nawet mój KB zauważył że "tynki macie zrobione bardzo bardzo dobrze". I o to chodzi.
4. Hydraulika - Pan Bartek tel.669-210-606.  Bardzo burzliwa współpraca zakończona sukcesem (tzn. wrzucaniem przeze mnie szczap drew do kominka z płaszczem wodnym). Ktoś tu kiedyś fachowość Pana Bartka negował, ja zaprzeczam. Wszystko wykonane bardzo dobrze (wyprowadzenie na zewn, instalacje wewn, ogrzewanie podłogowe, kominek z płaszczem) - dla mnie najważniejsze że kominek działa i pompuje gorącą wodę do kaloryferów i nigdzie mi się na _łeb_ nie leje. Chociaz nie powiem, czasami na Pana Bartka trzeba troszkę poczekać (ale grunt to cierpliwość)  :cool:  . Polecam.

----------


## sledz98

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić *Pana Henryka Sychtę z Sierakowic*. Ekipa błyskawiczna. Zaczęli u mnie we wrześniu 2009. Robią stany surowe z więźbą. 
Płatności tylko po zakończeniu danego etapu prac. Mój cel jakim był święty spokój został osiągnięty. Pan Henryk załatwiał materiały (oczywiście z rabatami  :smile: . Potem przywoził faktury z hurtowni do zapłaty. Telefon do Pana Henryka - *603 876 074* Trzeba się targować, choć nie jest to łatwe z Panem Henrykiem.

Później napiszę jeszcze o pokryciu dachowym, bo to robi inna firma, która z Panem Henrykiem współpracuje. Telefon do Pana Henryka - 603 876 074.

----------


## raffran

To moze i jak dopisze firme z Gdanska zajmujaca sie wykonczeniowka,tzn plyty k-g,cekolowanie, malowanie,ukladanie podlog,kafle,montaz kuchni,blatow,zabudow.........
*Andrzej Gajewski tel.kom. 0604 624 816.*
Wszystko to robili u nas i wszystko bez zarzutu,a jesli chodzi o kladzenie kafli to "mistrzostwo swiata"

----------


## FineWine

> Napisał FineWine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Daro666
> 
> ...


*bogdan 812*fajnie że jest ktoś tak czujny i skrupulatny jak ty.mysle że przyda się ktos z zacieciem policjanta/detektywa na tym formu, kto wysledzi prawdziwe fuckup-y, tym razem błąd w ocenie.
buduję dom jednorodzinny w okolicach i potrzebuję czasami opinni i porady osób, które tematy mają już za sobą i mogą podzielić się doswiadczeniami a ja swoimi vce versa.
teraz jestem na poczatku tematu, w przyszłym tygodniu schodzi dekarz i tu będe miał też prawdopodobnie dobrego fachowca i niedrogiego do polecenia, ale to za chwile.plus materiał i hurtownie, bo postanowiłem jednak materiał kupić bez pośrednictwa dekarza i wyszedłem na tym b.ok finansowo.
teraz szukam dobrych okien gdzie stosunek jakości do ceny będzie dla normalnych ludzi.
następnie bramy garazowej i drzwi wejściowych.
potem tynki wew. i podłogi.
dziekuję tym, którzy byli tak mili i podzielili sie opinią nt.także na prv.
skorzystałem z rady i byłem w matbudzie w Rumii, istotnie profil okna i właściciel b.ok wrażenie, ale wycena z ich strony jest b.wysoka.
szukam dalej nieco niższej ceny  :Roll:

----------


## Mały

> Witam drodzy forumowicze. Mam pytanie : późną wiosną , latem chce ruszyć z budową domku w cedrach małych - 20km od gdąńska. Moze pomożecie z namiarem na dobrą ekipę budowlaną do stanu surowego z dachem. Oraz kierownika budowy. Solidnych i niekoniecznie drogich


Spróbuj Martinez- Marcin Kleina tel. 0602-240-647

----------


## n3xu5

jeśli chodzi o elektryka oto namiary ROBERT KLEPACKI 604-901-147  facet godny polecenia pracuje na terenie 3miasta oraz okolicach

jeśli chodzi o dekarza podaje namiary p.LUTEK 606-855-295 również facet godny polecenia 

obaj pochodzą z okolic Redy

----------


## Pawel.dragan

Poszukuję dwóch wykonawców:
- do wykonania zbiornika/ów na burzówkę - myślałem o takich cembrowanych betonowymi kręgami. Albo może polecicie inne rozwiązanie.
- do dostarczenia ziemi, w tym czarnej żyznej i wyrównania terenu na działce.


A od siebie jeszcze dodam, skoro o tynkach i posadzkach była mowa - u mnie wykonywała je firma pana Kazimierza Wicki - 693 379 089
Bezproblemowo jeśli chodzi o jakość i terminowość. Tynki cementowo - wapienne, maszynowo.

----------


## FineWine

> Poszukuję dwóch wykonawców:
> - do wykonania zbiornika/ów na burzówkę - myślałem o takich cembrowanych betonowymi kręgami. Albo może polecicie inne rozwiązanie.
> - do dostarczenia ziemi, w tym czarnej żyznej i wyrównania terenu na działce.
> 
> 
> A od siebie jeszcze dodam, skoro o tynkach i posadzkach była mowa - u mnie wykonywała je firma pana Kazimierza Wicki - 693 379 089
> Bezproblemowo jeśli chodzi o jakość i terminowość. Tynki cementowo - wapienne, maszynowo.


Paweł, jak znajdziesz dobrych ludków do zbiorników na burzówke pls. daj znać,inwestycja myśle bardzo rentowna w niedalekiej przyszóści
+wg mnie w czsie tzw recesji najlepiej kupować proste prace budowlane, bo można i trzeba je tanio kupować płacąc gotówką.
Też myśle o zbiorniku/mam z czego zbierać  :smile:  dwuspadowo dużo/dach dzisiaj odebrałem i jestem bardzo ok. z ekipy.
ważna sprawa: kominy nad dachem z pełnej cegły klinkierowej /nie dajcie sobie pocisnąć tańszej aż o połowe cegły dziurawki!/
kominy muszą być obrobione poszyciem blaszanym podkutym w konin na min 1,5 cm, jak będzie dziurawka to po podkuciu woda może przedostac się do środka i wilgoś w domu gotowa.

----------


## rufes

[quote="jullka"]Witam,
pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
pozdrawiam

P.S. Wpisalam ten sam post na czarnej liscie...[/quote
Polecam tynki tradycyjne pana Darka tel 501 962 712 u mnie zrobili superr!

----------


## luk99

> gdzie w pomorskim kupić tani zbiornik na ścieki?
> może być betonowy lub z tworzywa, pojemność 8-10m3


"Rolbud" Zygmunt Kaca

Piaseczno, ul. 3, tel. 0790459188 

Dostarcza do 3miasta  :smile:  tanio  :smile:

----------


## kamerki

[quote="rufes"][quote="jullka"]Witam,
pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
pozdrawiam

tynki p Marcin 515 837 421

----------


## majler

bardzo gorąco polecam Radka bardzo solidny i uczciwy fachowiec cekol po prostu pięknie i szybko jestem super zadowolony z jego pracy solidnie bez niepotrzebnych niedomówień każdy etap pracy jest konsultowany z klientem oraz omówiony bez stresów oraz niepotrzebnych zmartwień po tylu "fachowcach" Radka naprawdę warto polecić !!

cekol malowanie i inne prace remontowe chłopak naprawdę uczciwy 

Radek 503567804

----------


## sailor_ro

> bardzo gorąco polecam Radka bardzo solidny i uczciwy fachowiec cekol po prostu pięknie i szybko jestem super zadowolony z jego pracy solidnie bez niepotrzebnych niedomówień każdy etap pracy jest konsultowany z klientem oraz omówiony bez stresów oraz niepotrzebnych zmartwień po tylu "fachowcach" Radka naprawdę warto polecić !!
> 
> cekol malowanie i inne prace remontowe chłopak naprawdę uczciwy 
> 
> Radek 503567804


Forum Muratora ... nie dla idiotów   :big grin:

----------


## majler

nie idiotów po prostu jeżeli ktoś ma kiepskiego szefa (pośrednika który kasuje 2razy tyle) to warto kontaktować się bezpośrednio z fachowcem a nie z firmą a chyba po to jest założony temat i taka jest moja opinia skoro nie taki jest cel to dziękuje za takie forum.......

----------


## sly123

Polecam firmę  DESTO z Rumii od wszelkich rzeczy związanych z rurkami (kanaliza, woda, ogrzewanie). Firma polecana już na tym forum. Pan Tomasz to profesjonalista w każdym calu, służy pomocą nawet po godzinach swojej pracy (z czego pewnie nie jest zadowolona jego żona  :wink: ).  Napiary na p. Tomka: 605848430.

----------


## luk99

> Polecam firmę  DESTO z Rumii od wszelkich rzeczy związanych z rurkami (kanaliza, woda, ogrzewanie). Firma polecana już na tym forum. Pan Tomasz to profesjonalista w każdym calu, służy pomocą nawet po godzinach swojej pracy (z czego pewnie nie jest zadowolona jego żona ).  Napiary na p. Tomka: 605848430.


Firma DESTO ????????? ... robili instalacje u brata 2 lata temu:
- pracownik nie wiedział jak powinny wyglądać próby szczelności instalacji tzn. instalacje zostawia się na określony czas pod ciśnieniem
- rozłożenie rur w kotłowni - tragedia (chodzi o estetyke)
- łączenie miedzi z ocynkiem (od kiedy to tak?)
- zamiast miedzi położono plastiki (rurki)
- nie sprawdzono przekroju komina przed zamontowaniem pieca (otrzymali dokumentacje wcześniej)
- przez źle wykonaną próbę - prywatnie trzeba było lokalizować przeciek

*Moja uwaga : nie płać całości , póki nie sprawdzisz całości !!*
*
ps. Może w ciągu 2 ostatnich lat coś zmieniło  pzdr*

----------


## sly123

- próba szczelności u mnie wykonana
- rozłożenie rur w kotłowni - trudno powiedzieć - u mnie większość została starannie zakamuflowana i ukryta. Na zewnątrz jest tylko to co jest konieczne - u mnie instalacja CO (gaz), CWU (bojler), kominkek z PW.  
- miedź/ocynk - takich połączeń nie mam.
- alupex mam wszedzie poza kotłownią i kominkiem z PW (kotłownia - kocioł CO i instalacja otwarta kominka jest z miedzi).
- nie wiem czy sprawdzono przekrój komina- wszystko zdaje się pasuje dobrze więc raczej tak
- przecieków brak

----------


## Mariola11

[quote="rufes"]


> Witam,
> pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
> Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
> Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
> Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
> pozdrawiam
> 
> P.S. Wpisalam ten sam post na czarnej liscie...[/quote
> Polecam tynki tradycyjne pana Darka tel 501 962 712 u mnie zrobili superr!


Tynki cementowo-wapienne, maszynowe, najwyższej jakości. Uczciwośc, dwuletnia gwarancja i sympatyczna osobowośc:
 ANDRZEJ KRENCKI tel. 603 94 39 25. 
Podziwiałam jego robotę u poprzedniego inwestora.Teraz następni podziwiają u mnie  :big tongue:  . Extra!!! Namiary na niego biorą pracujący u mnie kolejni fachowcy. Mam nadzieję, że też się świetnie sprawią  :Lol:

----------


## kazia25

> Czy może ktoś polecić ekipę do tynków zewnętrznych? Przymierzam się do tego tematu na wiosnę więc zaczynam już szukać.


Proszę bardzo  :smile:  Ocieplenie, tynki naprawdę fachowo, przyjemnie i uczciwie  :smile:  




> Napisał majcia
> 
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem Panów od elewacji *Pan Roman Garski tel :697687108*. Jak narazie moja najlepsza ekipa na budowie. Elewacja zrobiona perfekcyjnie, czysto, solidnie. Naprawde polecam ! 
> 
> 
> Wielkie dzięki Majcia za kontakt do Pana Romana!!!
> Również z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ich dalej. 
> Dołączam się do słów Majki.  
> Oby wszystkie ekipy zachowywały taki porządek !
> ...

----------


## sailor_ro

> nie idiotów po prostu jeżeli ktoś ma kiepskiego szefa (pośrednika który kasuje 2razy tyle) to warto kontaktować się bezpośrednio z fachowcem a nie z firmą a chyba po to jest założony temat i taka jest moja opinia skoro nie taki jest cel to dziękuje za takie forum.......


Widzisz nie zrozumiałeś,przychodzisz na forum,pierwszy post i od razu kogoś polecasz,to śmierdzi ... na odległość autoreklamą.
Notabene sam się tak nadziałem,wziąłem gościa do instalacji,którego polecała jego dziewczyna... No comments

----------


## majler

rozumiem rozumiem ale o czym mam pisać na forum skoro tylko remontuje mieszkanie wole czytać posty niż pisać bo wszystko jest już opisane natomiast warto polecać bądz też nie polecać - sam uniknołem "fachowca" dzięki temu forum.

----------


## Mały

> Polecam firmę  DESTO z Rumii od wszelkich rzeczy związanych z rurkami (kanaliza, woda, ogrzewanie). Firma polecana już na tym forum. Pan Tomasz to profesjonalista w każdym calu, służy pomocą nawet po godzinach swojej pracy (z czego pewnie nie jest zadowolona jego żona ).  Napiary na p. Tomka: 605848430.


 A dziękuję uprzejmie.

----------


## Mały

> Napisał sly123
> 
> Polecam firmę  DESTO z Rumii od wszelkich rzeczy związanych z rurkami (kanaliza, woda, ogrzewanie). Firma polecana już na tym forum. Pan Tomasz to profesjonalista w każdym calu, służy pomocą nawet po godzinach swojej pracy (z czego pewnie nie jest zadowolona jego żona ).  Napiary na p. Tomka: 605848430.
> 
> 
> Firma DESTO ????????? ... robili instalacje u brata 2 lata temu:
> - pracownik nie wiedział jak powinny wyglądać próby szczelności instalacji tzn. instalacje zostawia się na określony czas pod ciśnieniem
> - rozłożenie rur w kotłowni - tragedia (chodzi o estetyke)
> - łączenie miedzi z ocynkiem (od kiedy to tak?)
> ...


   Coś mi się zdaje, że chodzi o instalację w R.?
  Jak kolego nie wiesz czegoś na bank to proszę - nie pisz głupot przynajmniej. Pamiętaj, że najpierw należy poznać zdanie dwóch stron, a potem się wymądrzać. Zwłaszcza z kłamstwami (estetyka? - widziałes to później- zwłaszcza po zrywaniu kabli od sterowania przez prac. Twojego brata i tej "hiperizolacji"? A przciek? Pretensje do wykończeniowców, bo  z tego co pamiętam to była ich sprawka nie? Miedź z ocynkiem?No popatrz...)
  Tobie nic nie wykonywałem więc proszę przestań oczerniać ok?
PS - jakoś do dziś jestem dla tych Państwa na telefon(raczej sympatyczni) i pretensji żadnych nie przedstawiali, więc...?  :Confused:  
  Swoją drogą ciekawe, że skorośmy tacy źli to czemu nie tak dawno dzwoniliście w sprawie nowej kotłowni...? Jakieś rozdwojenie jaźni czy co?
 :cool:  
  Pozdrawiam życząc powodzenia na budowie.

----------


## anikka

Witajcie!
Szukam solidnej firmy do* bardzo dużej rozbudowy szeregowca*. Chciałabym, żeby firma doprowadziła dom do *stanu surowego zamkniętego* (przynajmniej). Czy możecie mi polecić jakiegoś *kompleksowego wykonawcę, który zajmie się całością*?

Czy mieliście może do czynienia z firmami:

*e-budowlanka
Hołda
Abikon
Czucha
Frankowski
El-Roj
Budmel
Kappa
Andrzejczuk
Savas system
*
Będę BARDZO wdzięczna za wszelkie rady i porady
Pozdrawiam
Anikka

----------


## budek72

potwierdzam profesionalizm i polecam firmę DESTO z Rumi, 
robili u mmnie całe ogrzewanie z kotłem Heiztechnik, szybko, sprawnie, czysto bez zbędnych marudzeń, kociołek śmiga bez żadnych problemów, 
p. Tomek człowiek do rany przyłóż i zna się na rzeczy. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## czeslaw22

Jestem bardzo zadowolony z firmy ANKAS, p.Andrzeja Kasprowicza, która wykonuje wylewki/posadzki betonowe z agragatu. Bardzo szybko i fachowo załatwili sprawę mojego domu prawie 400m w trzy dni i co najwazniejsze TANIO!!! Posadzka gładka jak stół, doskanale wykończona. Sprawna i kulturalna ekipa! Serdecznie polecam. Podaje namiary 501-784-662

----------


## mkzibi

[quote="Mariola11"]


> Napisał jullka
> 
> Witam,
> pare dni temu odkrylam forum. Prosze o pomoc: szukamy tynkarza na terenie kaszub. 
> Wyszukalam PANA WICKIEGO z Pepowa- niestety odnalazlam go rownierz na "czarnej liscie" i nie wiem czy to dobry wybor. 
> Czy ktos zna jeszce innych dobrych tynkarzy na kaszubach?
> Jestem wdzieczna za kazda odpowiedz,
> pozdrawiam
> 
> ...



Ale to są tynki wewnętrzne czy zewnętrzne? Ja szukam wykonawcy zewnętrznych tradycyjnych. ostatnio dostałem napiar w tym poście ale okazało sie że ten Pan nie robi tradycyjnych. ja musze zrobić tradycyjne i na to dopiero cienkowarstwoy silikat akryl lub coś innego.

Ma ktoś może kogoś do polecenia?

----------


## mkzibi

[quote="kazia25"]


> Czy może ktoś polecić ekipę do tynków zewnętrznych? Przymierzam się do tego tematu na wiosnę więc zaczynam już szukać.


Proszę bardzo  :smile:  Ocieplenie, tynki naprawdę fachowo, przyjemnie i uczciwie  :smile:  




> Napisał majcia
> 
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem Panów od elewacji *Pan Roman Garski tel :697687108*. Jak narazie moja najlepsza ekipa na budowie. Elewacja zrobiona perfekcyjnie, czysto, solidnie. Naprawde polecam !


Niestety ten Pan robi tylko tynki cienkowarstwowe na ociepleniu. Ja potrzebuję tynki tradycyjne na pustaku bo mam ścianę trójwarstwowa. Mozecie kogoś polecić do takich tynków zewnętrznych.

----------


## TOMASZQS

MkZibi spróbuj może tu. Mirosław Toppa tel. 501-381-894, gość bardzo solidny.

----------


## luk99

> Coś mi się zdaje, że chodzi o instalację w R.?
>   Jak kolego nie wiesz czegoś na bank to proszę - nie pisz głupot przynajmniej. Pamiętaj, że najpierw należy poznać zdanie dwóch stron, a potem się wymądrzać. Zwłaszcza z kłamstwami (estetyka? - widziałes to później- zwłaszcza po zrywaniu kabli od sterowania przez prac. Twojego brata i tej "hiperizolacji"? A przciek? Pretensje do wykończeniowców, bo  z tego co pamiętam to była ich sprawka nie? Miedź z ocynkiem?No popatrz...)
>   Tobie nic nie wykonywałem więc proszę przestań oczerniać ok?
> PS - jakoś do dziś jestem dla tych Państwa na telefon(raczej sympatyczni) i pretensji żadnych nie przedstawiali, więc...?  
>   Swoją drogą ciekawe, że skorośmy tacy źli to czemu nie tak dawno dzwoniliście w sprawie nowej kotłowni...? Jakieś rozdwojenie jaźni czy co?
>  
>   Pozdrawiam życząc powodzenia na budowie


1. U mnie całe szczęście nic nie wykonywaliście , i z całą pewnością nie pozwoliłbym na tak "fachowe" prace w moim budynku
2. Jeżeli chodzi o drugą kotłownie - zapewne miała być to ta moja - ja nie kontaktowałem się z wami no chyba ze jesteście firmą
*Ekopellets Tomasz Krauze
Rumia, Grunwaldzka 83
tel. 058 7711300*
która jak najbardziej polecam, zwłaszcza , że przykładową kotłownie mają na miejscu
3. No i komin (przekrój najważniejszy) - dziwi mnie to ze "fachowa" firma popełniła taki błąd , po otrzymaniu dokumentacji
4. Z całą pewnością najdłużej pamięta się te prace które jednak poszły nie tak  :smile:  *co znaczy że zdarza się mieć 1 wpadkę na 100*  , zwłaszcza ze było to już dawno dawno  :smile: 
5. Aha miedź z ocynkiem tj. stalą ocynkowaną w przypadku połączenia przyczynia się do powstawania korozji , stosuje się specjalne przekładki, jak również montuje się odpowiednio do obiegu wody w rurociągu
6. Wyrażam swoją opinie do której ma prawo każdy , jak również wniosków  :smile: , a zawsze są dobre i złe strony czego *przykładem są inni zadowoleni*

pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia na twojej budowie  :smile:

----------


## luk99

> Witam! Czy ktoś ma namiary porządnego elektryka do zrobienia elektryki w nowym domku oraz hydraulika.


p. Krystian L. tel : 501597238 , doradza i robi elektrykę od A-Z
z całą pewnością jedna ze sprawdzony u mnie ekip i nie tylko  :smile:

----------


## TOMASZQS

> Witam! Czy ktoś ma namiary porządnego elektryka do zrobienia elektryki w nowym domku oraz hydraulika.


To i ja podam swoje kontakty  :big grin:  elektryk p. Jackowski 512-073-611, sprawdź , porównaj oferty

a tu masz hydraulika 502-485-438 p. Chmielewski, koniecznie powiedz, że namiary masz od dekarza  :Wink2:

----------


## belgrath

> Witam! Czy ktoś ma namiary porządnego elektryka do zrobienia elektryki w nowym domku oraz hydraulika.


witam. Elektryk godzien polecenia to p. Marcin Czaja robi równieżź alarmy - ekspert  tel. 600-240-570 niskie ceny

----------


## rudamalpa2

Jeszcze raz witam serdecznie,
Zarejestrowałam się dość dawno ale na pisanie czasu jakoś nie było, bo w dzień budowa a po nocach praca (dobrze że mogę sobie na to pozwolić). Mój sąsiad z działki obok zazwyczaj wyprzedzał mnie o krok więc część fachowców przejęłam po nim. Budowa jest w Bojanie, wreszcie na ukończeniu.
A teraz do rzeczy:
O stanie surowym szkoda wspominać. Firma pana Pawła (był z polecenia znajomych) już ponoć nie istnieje. Ludzie odeszli bo inwestorka (czyli ja) była zbyt wymagająca. Chciałam mieć proste kąty, proste i jednakowej wysokości ściany, równe podłogi (różnica na stropie 8 cm), jednakowe stopnie (mają od 23-26 cm), zlicowane i zakotwione ściany, otwory drzwiowe i okienne we właściwych ścianach proste i na jednakowej wysokości, wszystkie kominy zgodnie z projektem (zabrakło 2 w tym jednego dymowego), zabetonowane pręty zbrojeniowe by mi rdza spod tynków nie wyłaziła i takie tam…. Ogólnie byłam upierdliwa.
Poprawki trwają do dziś. Miałam umowę, sama skonstruowałam na 16 stron więc za wszystko płaci on   :big grin:  
*POLECAM
CIEŚLE – więźba  tel. 698 185 141* Dach mam skomplikowany,  w kształcie litery L, wielospadowy, obniżony nad garażem, z lukarną. Zrobili bez zastrzeżeń i zgrzytów. Byłam zadowolona. Ekipa sympatyczna, mówią po kaszubsku.
*DEKARZE, Edmund Kleina tel. 607 631 348.* Wpadła kilkuosobowa ekipa, odeskowali, położyli papę i dachówki, razem jakoś 2 może 3 tygodnie. Z daleka krzyczeli „dzień dobry pani”, mili, uprzejmi, aż się chciało przyjeżdżać. Dach mam śliczny, każdy podziwia (chociaż coś mam ładnego w tym domu), bo równo, nic nie ucieka, drabinki i rynny ustalone ze mną. Gdy skończyli wykombinowałam jeszcze jedno okno, zapytałam „czy to problem?” i usłyszałam że „żaden”. Po 3 m-cach zadzwoniłam by obrobili dostawiony komin, przyjechali w umówionym terminie. Ogólnie super.
*OKNA JEZIERSKI 509305662* (nie pamiętam imion), ojciec i syn, okna super, ekipa terminowa i rzetelna
*ELEKTRYK Marcin 661 128 337* Chłopak z pomysłami, rzetelny, terminowy, wszystkiego wysłuchał, podpowiedział, zrobił wszystko zgodnie z życzeniami. Gdy hydraulik zalał nam skrzynkę rzucił wszystko i w godzinę był u nas, by wysuszyć instalację.
*HYDRAULIK Damian Grablowski 609 235 785*  ratował nas z opresji. Przebudował kotłownię, uruchomił piec, poprawił instalację wod.-kan. Bo osławiony na forum pan Bartek powrzucał w odpływy umywalek piankę. Rozkuwaliśmy 0,5 m podłogi by to wyjąć. Dołożył nam sterowanie radiowe, wreszcie jest ciepło i tanio.
*OCIEPLENIA, PŁYTY K-G Zbyszek  601 461 951  Paweł  792 102 440*
Pana Wojtka  znalazłam kilkanaście postów wyżej. Zadzwoniłam. Przyszli, obejrzeli, wycenili, Ale nie mieli terminu na „już”. Po kilku castingach zaufałam intuicji i wybrałam ich. Podzielili więc ekipę i do mnie trafili pan Zbyszek i Paweł. Ocieplenie, płyty k-g, cekolowanie bez zastrzeżeń, wszystko równiutko, a że jestem wymagająca sami wiedzą najlepiej, bo różnicę 2mm na oknie widzę gołym okiem (tynkarz też się o tym przekonał) więc musieli sprostać zadaniu. Mili, sympatyczni, wszystko skonsultowane. Jestem zadowolona
*KOSTRZEWA Tomek Gawęda 502 792 178* z firmy Desto rewelacyjnie ustawia piec. Szybko sprawnie, piec pali mało a jest wydajny.
No a teraz OSTRZEŻENIA:
Osławiony pan Bartek, (który jedzie na opinii firmy Desto w której kiedyś pracował) od instalacji wod-kan. Pierwsze 2 etapy zrobił bez zastrzeżeń. Umówiliśmy się na połowę grudnia na uruchomienie pieca. Od końca listopada wydzwanialiśmy bezskutecznie, w połowie grudnia ściemniał, że piec jeszcze nie dotarł. Potem się okazało, że go wtedy dopiero zamówił. Obiecywał podłączyć przed świętami ale ostatecznie przyszedł w połowie stycznia. W międzyczasie miał wypadek samochodowy, wrzody, szpital i kilka jeszcze innych ściem. Generalnie nabrał zamówień i nie mógł się wywiązać, a my w swojej naiwności (do tej pory było przecież ok.) układaliśmy wełnę. Na święta przyszły mrozy, lód osiadł na deskowaniu a potem skroplił się w wełnę. Wszystko było do zdjęcia, dodatkowe koszty pomimo, że grzaliśmy kominkiem i nagrzewnicą by nie przemarzły tynki. Kotłownie zrobił beznadziejnie, wszystkie rurki na dole, brak dostępu do wyczystki i pompy, wydajność tylko na 50% na jednym poziomie a jest ich 3. Wpadał na 2 godziny i znikał, odpowietrzył instalację puszczając wodę w skrzynki rozdzielaczowe, elektrykę zalał od piętra po parter (w gniazdkach stała woda). Powołałam rzeczoznawcę. Kotłownia poszła do kompletnej przebudowy, woda źle podłączona (bez filtra, zaworu zwrotnego itp.), doprowadzenie do termokominka nie będzie nigdy użyte (wyrzucone pieniądze) bo rurki mają średnicę 25mm i przy takiej pow. podłogi woda popłynie ale nic nie ogrzeje (mam bodajże 25 obwodów). Może w małych domkach się sprawdzał jego wyuczony schemat, ale w większych totalna porażka. Nawet nie skorzystał ze schematów Kostrzewy bo przy termokominku musi być inne połączenie z piecem. Resztki pianki w odpływach, w jednej z łazienek wyjście do umywalki przy samych niemal drzwiach. Porażka. Chciał pieniądze za ostatni etap, ale powiedziałam, że zapłacę jak sprawdzę, że będzie działać, przestał się odzywać więc wzięłam inną ekipę.
TYNKI Firma TYNK-POL. Zrobione, zapłacone. Wydawało się OK. Po 3 m-cach wszystkie tynki cementowo-wapienne głuche. Okazało się że zamiast szprycy cementowej położono gips. W piwnicy sufity niczym fale Dunaju, na łączeniu ze ścianami głębokie rysy. W odpowiedzi usłyszałam, że to przecież piwnica (chociaż pokoje ma użytkowe no i cena za nie też była jak za te u góry). W narożnikach brak kątów, zamiast poprawić co zepsuli murarze spaprali jeszcze więcej. Po kilku awanturach i przykrej wymianie zdań poprawili. Odpadające odkuli, resztę zagruntowali i nałożyli nowe, nałożyli siatkę, poprawili jeden sufit w piwnicy. Dobre i to. Czekam jeszcze na pisemną gwarancję, którą zobowiązali się dać.
MONTAŻ DRZWI Jan Spirydowicz – montował 3 pary drzwi i 2 spaprał. Po 3 miesiącach walki i wezwań przedsądownych łaskawie poprawił piony i poziomy. Zostawił nam do naprawy tynki wew. (teraz różnica na dole 1 cm) i ocieplenie zewnętrze. Trwa jeszcze wojna z Euronordem bo skrzydła drzwi są łukowate, uszczelka nie trzyma, w zimie przemarzało a teraz wieje (2 z 3 par). W dniu dzisiejszym tj. 17.04.2009 serwisant Euronordu wymienił skrzydełka drzwi na nowe. Widać jednak firma dba o swojego klienta.
No i uwaga dla wszystkich. Sprawdzajcie przy zakupie każdą paczkę kafli, drzwi oryginalnie zapakowane nawet jeśli mówią że sprawdzili, pytajcie o klamki i zamki do nich, bo potem tylko strata czasu i nerwów.
Na koniec *polecam Hurtownię Wroński Miszewo i Rolstal z Pruszcza Gdańskiego (dają super ceny).*
Pozdrawiam i wszystkim życzę wytrwałości w walce o dom.
DODANO 08.04.2009
A teraz jeszcze małe uzupełnienie. US w związku ze zwrotem VAT-u z tytułu wydatków mieszkaniowych poprosił mnie o uzupełnienie numerów PKWiU. Zadzwoniłam więc do firmy Antracyt Sp. z o.o. z której pan Bartek przywiózł mi materiały do pdłogówki i poprosiłam o uzupełnienie. W odpowiedzi usłyszałam, że mam złożyć pisemne podanie, które przekażą do księgowej sugerując, że księgowa ma dużo pracy więc prędko mi tego nie zrobi (szok!!!). Pojechałam więc do DESTO w Rumii z nadzieją, że może mi pomogą. Na wejściu usłyszałam, że numerki o które prosiłam rano zostały już przez księgową przekazane do US. Zapytałam czy mi pomogą z fakturą z Antracyta. Pomogli. Potrzebne numerki miałam za godzinę. Jak widać firma Desto zatrudnia nie tylko dobrych fachowców ale do tego bardzo sympatycznych i życzliwych ludzi.

----------


## Mały

Dziekuję Pani Małgosiu - ma nadzieję, że piecyk popracuje długo.
              Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Wakmen

Proponuję w tym wątku pisać tylko pozytywne opinie o swoich wykonawcach a nie masło maślane nie dotyczące tematu. Jeżeli ktoś kogoś poszukuje, chce otrzymać jakieś ceny usług, towarów czy ma jakiekolwiek inne pytanie to proszę umieszczać je w wątku "Grupa Trójmiasto i okolice". Jeżeli nadal będziemy spamować to straci on swój pierwotny cel i stanie się bezwartościowy.
Przepraszam za tak wyostrzony tekst ale ma on być bardzo czytelny i dotrzeć do każdego.

----------


## EDZIA

FineWine, to ja usunęłam wątki nie związane z tematem jak również Twój ostatni.
A tematem tego postu jest biała lista wykonawców Trójmiasta.
I proszę trzymać się tematu jak proponuje Wakmen i zachować spokój.

pozdrawiam

Edzia

----------


## ...nigdy w życiu...

Witam .
Poszukuje dobrej ekipy od okien z okolicy Kartuz .

----------


## Mariola11

POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  :big tongue:  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  :Lol:  extra. POLECAM !

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam .
> Poszukuje dobrej ekipy od okien z okolicy Kartuz .




 ..*.nigdy w życiu*...  trochę wyżej Wakmen prosi.




> [size=18][color=darkred]Jeżeli ktoś kogoś poszukuje, chce otrzymać jakieś ceny usług, towarów czy ma jakiekolwiek inne pytanie to proszę umieszczać je w wątku "Grupa Trójmiasto i okolice".

----------


## magdazaba

> POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
> Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  extra. POLECAM !


U nas też robi wszelkie prace ziemne - godny polecenie i podpisuję się pod powyższym.

----------


## bronson

> POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
> Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  extra. POLECAM !


A w jakich okolicach ten Koparkowy się "kręci" będę miał trochę ziemi do rozpantowania...

----------


## FineWine

> FineWine, to ja usunęłam wątki nie związane z tematem jak również Twój ostatni.
> A tematem tego postu jest biała lista wykonawców Trójmiasta.
> I proszę trzymać się tematu jak proponuje Wakmen i zachować spokój.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Edzia


Edzia, krew mi się burzy i powiedz mi jak tu zachowac spokój, skoro na forum rozmnożyli się wniebowżięci wykonawcy i podwykonawcy, chwalacy swoje usługi i swoje turbo wysokie ceny /np okna z Rumii, etc../wymyślili sobie piękny sposób na swoją darmową reklamę, polemizując tu na tym forum ci właśnie naciągacze wyciągają coraz większe marże na prostych usługach...
dla przykładu podam z autopsji:
szukałem okien i znalazłem optymalne,
w wycenach pozycja za montaż tych samych okien, w tym samym domu,tą samą techniką tj dyble+kotwy dla wzmocnienia,poprosiłem o konkretny rodzaj pianki, transport - podobna odległość a cena za usługę następująca:
firma A-1600, B-1980, C-2200, D- 2700, E-3300.
pozdrawiam   :cool:  

ustal to w zależności

 tu na forum z prawdziwymi inwestorami itd..... przepłacają za te usługi bo maja w pamięci posty podszywanie się pod forumowiczów, uczciwych inwestorów

----------


## hub75

> Napisał EDZIA
> 
> FineWine, to ja usunęłam wątki nie związane z tematem jak również Twój ostatni.
> A tematem tego postu jest biała lista wykonawców Trójmiasta.
> I proszę trzymać się tematu jak proponuje Wakmen i zachować spokój.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Edzia
> ...


Nie zrozumiałeś o czym pisze Edzia: takie posty wpisuj na liście Trójmiasto i okolice.

BTW. Nie wiem do jakiej grupy mam się zaliczyć: "wniebowżięci wykonawcy" czy "podwykonawcy" a może jestem zadowolonym inwestorem? Nikt nie każe kupować okien w Rumi gdzie ceny są "turbo wysokie". Ci co tam kupili i okazali swoją radość na forum, są w stanie zapłacić kilkaset zł więcej otrzymując w zamian "turbo dokładny montaż i turbo miłą obsługę"

----------


## Mariola11

> Napisał Mariola11
> 
> POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
> Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  extra. POLECAM !
> 
> 
> A w jakich okolicach ten Koparkowy się "kręci" będę miał trochę ziemi do rozpantowania...


Jest z Miszewa, czyli myślę, że działa w okolicach: Gdańsk, Rębiechowo, Żukowo, Kartuzy, Chwaszczyno, itp... U mnie pracował w Baninie  :big tongue:  
Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## magdazaba

> Napisał Mariola11
> 
> POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
> Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  extra. POLECAM !
> 
> 
> A w jakich okolicach ten Koparkowy się "kręci" będę miał trochę ziemi do rozpantowania...


Gdańsk, Gdynia i okolice aż do Kartuz napewno - najlepiej zadzwoń i spytaj - może będzie w okolicach twojej budowy to szybko się wyrobi bo wiem że ostatnio jest rozrywany.

----------


## bronson

dzięki za info... mnie jednak raczej interesował by teren okolic Cedrów Wlk. Mój stały koparkowy siedzi w tej chwili we Francji.... i pewnie jeszcze chwilę go nie będzie...

----------


## MARTA GDYNIA

Pan Artur i Kszysztof są to młodzi energiczni pracownicy z Wejherowa godni polecenia w branzy g/k róznych zabudów malowania szpachlowania i można sie z nimi potargowac.Super u mnie wykonali cały domek na czas Telefon do pana Artura 519-587-039

----------


## Iwona&Jacek

Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
Polecam www.megabud.pl

----------


## Mariola11

No właśnie. Prawdziwego fachowca poznajemy po jego stosunku do klienta , kiedy mu już zapłacimy. Patrz: czarna lista. Nie usterki są ważne, zawsze mogą się zdarzyc - tyko to, co z nimi robi "fachowiec". Ostrzegam na czarnej liście, szarą zostawiam dla siebie i chwalę tutaj. Konstelacja moich budowlanych gwiazd to: elektryk Karol Kolka z kolegą - pełen serwis, od alarmu, przez tetefon, internet, tv.   :Lol:  Wykonanie doskonałe od początku do końca (opisy w skrzynce). Podczas trwania prac i po zakończeniu każdego z etapów zawsze odbierający telefony, pomocni, mili tel. 606 23 61 78  . Trafiłam na nich dzięki tym, którzy tutaj wyrażali swoje opinie i bardzo im za to dziękuję.
Tynkarz (tynki tradycyjne cementowo-wapienne, wewnętrzne, maszynowe) p. Andrzej Krencki - świetne wykonanie, a jako premia, kiedy tylko trzeba wpada na chwilę, żeby obrobic parapety, które się trochę spóźniły, obrobic jakieś rurki po pracach hydraulicznych, sprawdzic czy tynki dobrze schną     tel. 603 94 39 25 
Posadzki (wylewki) p. Marek Serafin (też tutaj znaleziony) - posadzki piękne aż miło popatrzyc, sympatyczny, fachowy, pomocny,  ale co najważniejsze - uczciwy. Podczas szlifowania części posadzek nastąpiła awaria prądu, która niestety trwała kilka godzin. Na budowę przywieziono sprzęt spalinowy, ale czas transportu był zbyt długi i posadzka nie jest idealna (wizualnie dla laika jak ja - idealna). Przed zapłatą pan Marek dopytał mnie, co w którym pomieszczeniu będzie na podłodze (kafle, panele czy drewno), zrobił co trzeba było, czyli zastosował jakieś środki do utwardzenia w dwóch małych pomieszczeniach, gdzie będą kafle i poinformował jakie środki zastosował i dlaczego. Pod deski położy inny środek dopiero na zupełnie suchą posadzkę, bo deska jast bardzo wymagająca. Oczywiście  ostatnia częśc płatności będzie dokonana po zakończeniu pracy. Gdyby mi nic nie powiedział, nie miałabym pojęcia, że coś jest nie tak, tel. 601 83 14 84. Dla porównania spójrz na czarną listę - szambo. Widzę, że jest nie tak, ale mam do czynienia z ... "fachowcem"  :Evil:  
Okna i brama garażowa Megabud p. Michał Michnowicz ( też tu odkryty) - przy próbie elektrycznego uruchomienia bramy pojawiły się problemy - reakcja natychmiastowa i wszystko hula tel. 501 22 87 41. Zero niepotrzebnie traconych nerwów i czasu, rzetelnośc, punktualnosc. Ktoś tutaj twierdził, że wysokie ceny. Posądza o autoreklamy. Zapraszam do siebie na budowę  :Lol:  . Tu łatwo się zorientowac, co i jak jest wykonane i spotkac Inwestorkę, która ma z budownictwem tyle wspólnego, co przeżyła na budowie. A poza wszystkim, ta lista nie ma hasła najtańsi, tylko najlepsi. Każdy z nas ma prawo do porównań, negocjacji często owocnych i własnych wyborów. Byle było spośród kogo wybierac. 
Prace ziemne p. Mariusz  tel. 694 93 01 02 - bardzo dobry sprzęt, precyzja wykonania, ostrożnośc (przy instalacjach ręczna robota) i świetny stosunek ceny do jakości.  
Już nie mogę się doczekac, żeby tu wpisac jeszcze jednego fachowca, ale jako, że robota jest duża, skomplikowana i wciąż trwa, a ja nie chcę zapeszyc.  :Lol:  ... poczekam na finał.   :Lol:  Życzę wszystkim (sobie również) tylko takich j/w wspomnień z budowy. 
Zawiodłam się tylko na jednej polecanej na białej liście firmie, więc dalej jej nie polecam, ale nie mogę im odmówic kultury. Cóż zawiedli podwykonawcy. Szkoda.   :sad:

----------


## monikaa13

*Mariola11* W jakich rejonach pracuje pan koparkowy? Ja właśnie poszukuję kogoś sprawdzonego do zdjęcia humusu i wykopania ław.

----------


## poli1231

do stanu surowego z dachem bardzo gorąco mogę polecić pana Stasia Polaszek z redy 509-392-397 mądrze doradzi i jest bardzo solidny i stosunkowo tani na prawdę warto  :big grin:

----------


## FineWine

> Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
> Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
> Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
> Polecam www.megabud.pl


kreatywność pozytywnych ocen, tej firmy ociekająca lukrem w każdej opini jest mocno zastanawiająca... czy przypadkiem nie przypadkiem zatrudniono tam forumowego klakiera do pracy nad PR  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Mariola11

> *Mariola11* W jakich rejonach pracuje pan koparkowy? Ja właśnie poszukuję kogoś sprawdzonego do zdjęcia humusu i wykopania ław.


To rejon Miszewo,Banino, Chwaszczyno, Rębiechowo, Żukowo. Ogólnie powiat kartuski. Ale zawsze najlepiej zadzwonic, bo ja nie znam dokładnie jego okręgu.  :big tongue:  Wiem, że mieszka w Miszewie, a u mnie pracował w Baninie. 
Pozdrawiam, 
Mariola

----------


## Mariola11

> Napisał Iwona&Jacek
> 
> Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
> Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
> Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
> Polecam www.megabud.pl
> 
> 
> kreatywność pozytywnych ocen, tej firmy ociekająca lukrem w każdej opini jest mocno zastanawiająca... czy przypadkiem nie przypadkiem zatrudniono tam forumowego klakiera do pracy nad PR


FineWine, a ja się zastanawiam czy ty nie jesteś zazdrosną konkurencją. Coś tych twoich postów niewiele. Nie raczysz też zerknąc na to, że chwalących Megabud sporo różnych i że te same osoby mają dobre i złe doświadczenia z budów i takie sobie też. Odsyłam do czarnej listy.Wypowiadamy się na temat fachowców z różnych branż. Jeśli nie chcesz korzystac - odpuśc sobie. Ale pozwól może innym. Dla mnie to forum jest źródłem informacji. Tylko jedna firma polecana na białej liście mnie zawiodła i to też nie tak do końca. Za to z innymi miewałam różne jazdy, aż po czarną listę. Jestem na etapie wykończeniówki i kolejnych fachowców szukam właśnie tutaj.   :Lol:

----------


## andrzej74

> Napisał Iwona&Jacek
> 
> Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
> Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
> Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
> Polecam www.megabud.pl
> 
> 
> kreatywność pozytywnych ocen, tej firmy ociekająca lukrem w każdej opini jest mocno zastanawiająca... czy przypadkiem nie przypadkiem zatrudniono tam forumowego klakiera do pracy nad PR


Może po prostu to tylko solidna, uczciwa firma, podchodząca z szacunkiem do klienta. Budową zakończyłem ponad rok temu, dla mnie kontakty z Panem Michałem to nr 1 na liście wykonawców robót. Liczy sie nie tylko zamówienie, motaż, ale również pozniejszy serwis np. wypaczył się panel w gerdzie - jeden telefon do p. Michała - nie ma sprawy wymienimy i wymienili, miałem problem z drzwiami przesuwanymi - telefon i co... od ręki przyjechali i drzwi wyregulowane, a przy okazji kilka okien. To nie żaden lukier - ale rzeczywistość, nie wierzysz - zadzwoń, zamów i sam się przekonaj.

----------


## prezi

Polecam firme:
WNĘTRZA Z KLASĄ Michał Matuszak
ul.Nędzerzewska 14-16
62-800 Kalisz
Poland
tel.  0-62 5977456, 7670282
fax.  0-62 5977433
GG: 4005622
Skype: phupmaik
------------------------------------
www.panele-podlogowe.eu
www.wnetrzazklasa.pl

Szybko, konkretnie i dobre ceny.

----------


## Beatka35

Parę osób już tu polecałam, bo dlaczego nie pomóc jeśli można :wink: 
Wczoraj przywieźli mi jeszcze dwa okienka na poddasze bo tak sobie dodatkowo ubzdurałam i przypomniało mi się że nie poleciłam mojej wspaniałej pani z obsłgi okienek a jeszcze lepszej ekipy montażowej to chyba była najsprawniejsza ekipa jaka miałam wstawili mi 6 sporych okien w jeden dzień z obróbkami itp. Cenowo dość przystępnie no co najważniejsze terminowo polecam kontakt 667880753 to bezpośrednio do pani z obsługi która doradzi i się wami odpowiednio zajmie pozdrawiam

----------


## dana531

Witam.Poszukuję solidnych wykonawców posadzek.

----------


## Mariola11

> Witam.Poszukuję solidnych wykonawców posadzek.


Pan Marek Serafin tel. 601 83 14 84   :Lol:

----------


## kamerki

Witam.Poszukuję solidnych wykonawców posadzek


posadzki pan Rafał 665 389 936

Jeśli kogoś interesują tynki cementowe, godny polecenia Pan Marcin         515 837 421.

----------


## ELKA08

> A ja polecam *Zakład Usług Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych Franciszka Grablowskiego z Bojana* tel. *058 676 00 20* kom. *603 642 014*.
> Wykonał u mnie przyłącze wodne wg mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*".




Zgadzam się z opinią szybko solidnie i łatwi całą dokumentację naprawde godny polecenia

----------


## prezi

> Napisał krzemian
> 
> A ja polecam *Zakład Usług Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych Franciszka Grablowskiego z Bojana* tel. *058 676 00 20* kom. *603 642 014*.
> Wykonał u mnie przyłącze wodne wg mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się z opinią szybko solidnie i łatwi całą dokumentację naprawde godny polecenia


ja rowniez jestem zadowolony z jakosci uslug

----------


## Mały

Wykończenia wewnętrzne - płyty g-k, cekolowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
 Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-601
 Polecam.

----------


## worekgdynia

> Napisał Iwona&Jacek
> 
> Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
> Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
> Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
> Polecam www.megabud.pl
> 
> 
> kreatywność pozytywnych ocen, tej firmy ociekająca lukrem w każdej opini jest mocno zastanawiająca... czy przypadkiem nie przypadkiem zatrudniono tam forumowego klakiera do pracy nad PR


Hmm Panie/Pani @FineWine. Ja też jestem usatysfakcjonowanym posiadaczem okien, drzwi i bramy garażowej ze wspominanej firmy. I niestety jest Pan/Pani w błędzie myśląc tak o tej firmie. Możliwe, że zdarzają się im wpadki, ale skala zadowolonych do skali narzekających mówi sama za siebie. Ja osobiście też miałem pewne uwagi podczas użytkowania okien, ale tak jak ktoś już pisał - wszelkie problemy rozwiązywane są na bieżąco, sumiennie i uczciwie. Każdy kto mnie pytał o okna, drzwi i bramę - polecałem Megabud i jak narazie to tak pozostanie. A Panu Michałowi i jego ekipie życzę dalszych sukcesów na rynku szkła i ram. Pozdrawiam Tomek z Bojana (bliźniak)  :smile:

----------


## kamerki

OKNA OD JEZIERSKIEGO

zamawiane w Białymstoku. Mimo sporej odległości żadnych problemów z dojazdem do pomiaru i montażu.  W cenie  regulacja, po wszystkich budowlanych pracach.
są piękne 3-szybowe.

----------


## magdazaba

A czy ktoś ma okna z firmy WITRAŻ OKNA kolo Białegostoku, ale zamawiane w firmie Styl z Żukowa?
Oferta cenowa interesująca, parametry okienne nie najgorsze, a przede wszystkim okna w kolorze np dębu nie z okleiną tylko barwione w masie. Zastanawiam się  jeszcze - mam trochę czasu do zamówienia, ale nie spotkałam się z nimi na forum.

----------


## inez5

> Napisał krzemian
> 
> A ja polecam *Zakład Usług Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych Franciszka Grablowskiego z Bojana* tel. *058 676 00 20* kom. *603 642 014*.
> Wykonał u mnie przyłącze wodne wg mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zgadzam się z opinią szybko solidnie i łatwi całą dokumentację naprawde godny polecenia


Podpisuję sie pod ta oceną. Szybko, sprawnie, bezproblemowo i fachowo. No i w gminie od ręki   :Wink2:

----------


## filipostr9

> Napisał ELKA08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał krzemian
> 
> ...


Ja też korzystałem z usług tego Pana -godny polecenia słowny ,rzeczowy, i potrafi doradzić .A przy okazji polecił dobrego i naprawdę taniego geodetę Pana Szewczyka z Wejherowa

----------


## dragonfly

Witam

ja na razie niewiele mogę polecić, bo jesteśmy na etapie stanu surowego otwartego. Wykonawcy bym nie polecała, bo trochę z nim mamy przebojów. Ale mogę Wam polecić tartak z Szemuda "DREWTRAK". Kupiliśmy tam *podbitkę 2,2cm* i jesteśmy na prawdę zadowoleni. Nr 058 676-12-47 lub 502-642-010.

----------


## Pawel.dragan

Udała mi się współpraca z firmą od prac ziemnych.
Za dobrą cenę wyrównali co trzeba, dowieźli i rozplantowali czarnoziem. zostawili po sobie porządek. Mogę polecić.

Pan Marek - 0502 324 256

----------


## Mariola11

A ja znowu Megabud i pan Michał. Ktoś skopał sprawę i trzeba było wyjaśnic kto? Trudne miejsce w moim domku - wykusz od jadalni, drewniana konstrukcja jako dach i  duże okno. Po kilku miesiącach od osadzenia parapetów jedna częśc "opadła". Po analizach i debatach padło na duży nacisk ciężkiego okna, które wspiera się w górnej części na lekkiej drewnianej konstrukcji. Telefon i ...natychmiastowa reakcja. Pan Michał osobiście przyjechał, sprawdził, wysłał swoją ekipę, mimo że wina była nie po ich stronie, zrobili wszystko, żeby pomóc  :big tongue:  . Pan Robert od parapetów też zareagował poprawnie i następnego dnia usunął przyczynę problemu, którą odkrył dociekliwy pan Michał z Megabudu. I oto chodzi  :big tongue:  . Poczucie, że nie jesteśmy sami z problemem jest tym ,co buduje renomę firmy. Dziękuję panie Michale  :big grin:  Mam nadzieję, że już będzie dobrze. Jutro jeszcze mają to wszystko dopracowac, bo malowanie "diabli wzięli" i narożniki też nieco skrócone  :Roll:   Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i fajne firmy, z którymi się zetknęłam, a tym mniej fajnym polecam : ściągajcie sposoby postępowania z klientem od najlepszych  :big grin:  .

----------


## krzemian

> A przy okazji polecił dobrego i naprawdę taniego geodetę Pana Szewczyka z Wejherowa


A możesz podać namiary do Pana Szewczyka?

----------


## filipostr9

> POLECAM GORACO  geologa pan Szyłanski 0502 526 801, dom 348 52 83
> szybko na czas i bardzo bardzo tanio zamowilem ekspertyze gruntu po wymianie przyjechal zgodnie z ustalona godzina z 3 chlopakami wpadli na dzialke zrobili pomiary i skasowali zamiast 80 zl 50 myslalem ze cos nie tak ale nie wszystko w porzadku i jeszcze do domu przyslal 2 egzemplarze oprawionej ekspertyzy lacznie z mapka za darmo CUD.
> Za odwierty bierze 50 zl (przy badaniu na jakiej glebokosci zalegaja torfy)
> CMyK


Wziąłem namiary na tego Pana z netu(właśnie z tej  stronki) i czuję się w obowiązku potwierdzić Jego fachowość ,słowność oraz terminowe i rzetelne wykonanie badania gruntów za dwukrotnie niższą cenę niż u innych z branży.(cena to 350pln za 2 odwierty) TEL DO geologa Szyłańskiego 0502526801-kom lub tel stacjonarny058 348 52 83   Powiat kartuski miejscowość Przyjażń   ulica Łąkowa 35.

----------


## Mariola11

Nie mogłam się doczekac, ale wreszcie mogę polecic zabieganego hydraulika pana Krzysia Szmudę  :Lol:  . Człowiek robi : kanalizację , hydraulikę, gaz, ogrzewanie podłogowe,ogrzewanie centralne klasyczne, odkurzacz centralny,pompy ciepła,solary, drenaż, burzówkę itp. Podstawowe zalety : szeroki zakres prac, sympatyczny i baaardzo pomocny  :Lol: . Chętnie organizuje materiały w bardzo dobrych cenach. Jeśli jesteście zapracowany Inwestorami -pasuje super! Nie wiem jak dla Was, ale dla mnie istotna jest też osobowośc. Skoro na budowie spędzam sporo czasu, wolę miec do czynienia z ludźmi sympatycznymi i pomocnymi , niż tylko z wyrachowanymi "zarabiaczami pieniędzy". Buduję pierwszy dom i mogę się oprzec tylko na fachowcach. Ich chęc pomocy, życzliwośc i fachowośc, a dodatkowo konkurencyjne ceny - to jest to!   :Lol:  Polecam pana Krzysia  :Lol:  tel. 693 45 29 99.  
A w zanadrzu mam kolejnych  :Lol:  . Nie chcę zapeszac i nie chcę się narazic na "podebranie", ale ... jak skończą mam nadzieję, że będę mogła polecic kilku następnych  :Lol: (malarz, kafelkarz, ocieplenie dachu, regipsy).

----------


## Mały

No to jeszcze druga ekipa od g-k itp
 Mirek Cirocki tel. 0506-408-568.
 No i oczywiście Wojtekkk od mebli (oraz lakierowania drzwi  :wink:  ) - kurna kupiłem je taniutko za 140zł, a teraz jakbym wystawił na allegro za 1000,- poszłyby od razy ...

----------


## marjucha

> No to jeszcze druga ekipa od g-k itp
>  Mirek Cirocki tel. 0506-408-568.
>  No i oczywiście Wojtekkk od mebli (oraz lakierowania drzwi  ) - kurna kupiłem je taniutko za 140zł, a teraz jakbym wystawił na allegro za 1000,- poszłyby od razy ...


A Wojtek od mebli to ma telefon  :Wink2:  
Robi meble kuchenne?

----------


## filipostr9

> Napisał filipostr9
> 
> A przy okazji polecił dobrego i naprawdę taniego geodetę Pana Szewczyka z Wejherowa
> 
> 
> A możesz podać namiary do Pana Szewczyka?


 Marek Szewczyk kom 0 607 686 087 Wejherowo ul  Krofeya 10
tel stacjonarny 058 672 27 58

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> No to jeszcze druga ekipa od g-k itp
>  Mirek Cirocki tel. 0506-408-568.
>  No i oczywiście Wojtekkk od mebli (oraz lakierowania drzwi  ) - kurna kupiłem je taniutko za 140zł, a teraz jakbym wystawił na allegro za 1000,- poszłyby od razy ...
> 
> 
> A Wojtek od mebli to ma telefon  
> Robi meble kuchenne?


Przede wszystkim kuchenne:
tel. 0604-787-431

----------


## prezi

> Witam
> 
> ja na razie niewiele mogę polecić, bo jesteśmy na etapie stanu surowego otwartego. Wykonawcy bym nie polecała, bo trochę z nim mamy przebojów. Ale mogę Wam polecić tartak z Szemuda "DREWTRAK". Kupiliśmy tam *podbitkę 2,2cm* i jesteśmy na prawdę zadowoleni. Nr 058 676-12-47 lub 502-642-010.


jaki jest obecnie koszt i jakie drewno?Pozdrawiam

----------


## mazy

Witam wszystkich !
Nasza budowa jest dosc zaawansowana, ale niestety nie mamy jeszcze wody i szamba. Szukam kogos godnego polecenia, kto wierci studnie głębinowe i zajmuje sie szambami.

----------


## inez5

> Witam wszystkich !
> Nasza budowa jest dosc zaawansowana, ale niestety nie mamy jeszcze wody i szamba. Szukam kogos godnego polecenia, kto wierci studnie głębinowe i zajmuje sie szambami.


*mazy*, na takie pytania znajdziesz odpowiedz w temacie Grupa trójmiasto i okolica , a nie tu  :smile:  Tutaj tylko się poleca, a nie prosi o namiary.

----------


## bogdan812

> Napisał CMYK
> 
> POLECAM GORACO  geologa pan Szyłanski 0502 526 801, dom 348 52 83
> szybko na czas i bardzo bardzo tanio zamowilem ekspertyze gruntu po wymianie przyjechal zgodnie z ustalona godzina z 3 chlopakami wpadli na dzialke zrobili pomiary i skasowali zamiast 80 zl 50 myslalem ze cos nie tak ale nie wszystko w porzadku i jeszcze do domu przyslal 2 egzemplarze oprawionej ekspertyzy lacznie z mapka za darmo CUD.
> Za odwierty bierze 50 zl (przy badaniu na jakiej glebokosci zalegaja torfy)
> CMyK
> 
> 
> Wziąłem namiary na tego Pana z netu(właśnie z tej  stronki) i czuję się w obowiązku potwierdzić Jego fachowość ,słowność oraz terminowe i rzetelne wykonanie badania gruntów za dwukrotnie niższą cenę niż u innych z branży.(cena to 350pln za 2 odwierty) TEL DO geologa Szyłańskiego 0502526801-kom lub tel stacjonarny058 348 52 83   Powiat kartuski miejscowość Przyjażń   ulica Łąkowa 35.


Polecam i rowniez przylaczam sie do pozytywnej opini o panu Szylanskim
szybko i sprawnie wszystko na telefon -  2 odwierty 350 Pln

----------


## franek987

Budowałem dom i szukałem stolarza od drzwi i schodów i w końcu znalazłem. Bardzo dobrze wykonane i co najważniejsze że szybko nie tak jak u innych miesiąc czy dwa. I mogę polecić oto numery 509 959 785 lub889 689 962. Okolice Wejherowa .

----------


## jotdzi

Polecam człowieka myślącego,uczciwego i dokładnego,wykonującego przede wszystkim budowy domu od podstaw.
P.Stanisław :604-890-459

----------


## hub75

> Budowałem dom i szukałem stolarza od drzwi i schodów i w końcu znalazłem. Bardzo dobrze wykonane i co najważniejsze że szybko nie tak jak u innych miesiąc czy dwa. I mogę polecić oto numery 509 959 785 lub889 689 962. Okolice Wejherowa .






> Polecam człowieka myślącego,uczciwego i dokładnego,wykonującego przede wszystkim budowy domu od podstaw.
> P.Stanisław :604-890-459


franek987, jotdzi, - kryptoreklama ?

----------


## smentekm

Witam,
poszukuję solidną, sprawdzoną ekipę budowlańców do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w stanie surowym otwartym;
początek prac przewidzany jest na pierwszy września tego roku;
miejsce budowy, to okolice Żukowa
będę wdzięczny za "namiary"

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Witam,
> poszukuję solidną, sprawdzoną ekipę budowlańców do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w stanie surowym otwartym;
> początek prac przewidzany jest na pierwszy września tego roku;
> miejsce budowy, to okolice Żukowa
> będę wdzięczny za "namiary"


Polecam p. Marcina Rzeppę i jego chłopaków (600-822-527). Powołaj sie na mnie, a pokażą Ci dom, który budują dla mnie w Baninie. To wystarczy za referencje.
Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Marciniak

----------


## vito31

Polecam pana od przeprowadzek - p. Damian 888 243 754. Tym samym potwierdzam wcześniejsze dobre opinie. Usługa wykonana szybko, uważnie z pełnym zaangażowaniem i w dodatku za bardzo przyzwoite pieniadze.

----------


## wally

> Nie będę oryginalny na tej liście, gdy napiszę ciepłe słowa o firmie Megabud z Rumii. Wstawiali mi okna 3-szybowe, bramę garażową i drzwi wejściowe. Sprawna i miła obsługa, duże rabaty, fachowa ekipa instalatorów przekazująca praktyczne uwagi.
> Po po pewnym czasie od wstawienia moi tynkarze zauważyli niewielkie pęknięcie na ramie drzwi balkonowych. Zdjęcie wysłane do Pana Michała, właściciela i po kilku dniach firma wymieniła mi ramę na nową. Bez zbędnego narzekania, kręcenia nosem, szukania winnych.
> Jest wiele firm miłych dla klienta, który płaci. Ale tę, naprawdę dobrą i solidną, poznaje się po tym jak uwzględnia reklamacje. Drobne uszkodzenia mogą zdażyć się wszędzie i zawsze. Bardzo liczy się wówczas, czy fachowcy pozostawią inwestora samemu sobie, czy też jak w przypadku Megabudu, wystarczy jeden telefon aby sprawę załatwić.
> Polecam www.megabud.pl


 Cukrujecie strasznie, ale najważniejsze - jesteście zadowoleni. Ja przed wydaniem opinii złożyłem zapytanie do 5 firm i o dziwo firma Megabud - Avante Rumia podała najwyższą wycenę na realizację mojego zamówienia. Od najwyższej oferty z 4 pozostałych Pan Michał pobił ją o 8 432 zł!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Termin realizacji dłuższy i ten wybór kolorów :sad:  Tak mi Litwą zajechało :sad:

----------


## ELKA08

Jestem na etapie budowy mam postawione fundamenty i wylaną posadzkę W przyszłym tygodniu będą stawiać mury .Narazie z tego co widzę murarz godny polecenia oprucz tego widziałam domy przez niego postawione robota solidna i najważniejsze uczciwi *.Z tego co wiem robią równierz dachy* .Kto chce namiar proszę pisać na P.W. Moja budowa trwa obok Szemuda i napewno budują w tamtych rejonach co do dalszych miejscowości kwestia dogadania się z nimi .

----------


## Mały

W sumie nie wiem czy tu to wpisać, ale niech będzie:
 Mile zaskoczyła mnie firma *Cersanit* (tak, ten od białej armatury łazienkowej).
  Po przywozie, rozpakowaniu i montażu kabiny prysznicowej okazało się że na górnej i dolnej belce łączącej boki są rysy (początkowo niewidoczne, a potem (jak już było w tym pomieszczeniu normalne światło) bardzo wyraźne.
 Telefon do sprzedawcy (delikatnie odpychający problem od nich  :wink:  ), nastepnie pod otrzymany numer do PH na Pomorskie, stamtąd do serwisanta i już do kontroli jakości w fabryce.
  Tu wyjaśnienie problemu z prośbą o pomoc (piątek) i ...w poniedziałek nowiuśkie beleczki czekały w firmie na montaż.
 Pełne profesjonalizmu podejście do klienta.

----------


## AniaK.

A ja chcę polecić firmę zajmującą się kowalstwem artystycznym (balustrady, ogrodzenia, bramy); zrobili barierkę taką jak chciałam za ponad połowe niższą cenę niż pewna inna znana firma   :Wink2:  
p. Dawid Kobiella 609-074-307
a to na potwierdzenie   :Lol:

----------


## Słomka

> Witam,
> poszukuję solidną, sprawdzoną ekipę budowlańców do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego w stanie surowym otwartym;
> początek prac przewidzany jest na pierwszy września tego roku;
> miejsce budowy, to okolice Żukowa
> będę wdzięczny za "namiary"


Ja skorzystałam z polecanego tu Jacka Szymichowskiego (506 051 021) i jego ekipy - co prawda dopiero zasypali fundamenty, ale mój kierbud wysoko ocenia ich robotę. Oko się raduje widząc 9 osób uwijających się jak w ukropie. Sąsiedzi podziwiają, a na działce nie latają śmieci.

Współpracuje z koparkowym - prawie "Copperfieldem" - takie cudeńka swoją koparką wyczyniał. Jak ciągnęli nam  wodę z wodociągu, to podkopywał się pod rurą gazową, mijając ją na centymetry - i uspokajał, że bedzię ok. Chłopaki z wod-kanu też byli pod wrażeniem.

Jak na razie nie żałuję, choć... nie chwal dnia przed zachodem

A.

----------


## e-p-o

Witam wszystkich budujących z 3city i okolic. 

Budowę domu mam już na szczęście za sobą, teraz ogród itp. bardziej przyjemne prace. Postanowiłem, że choć zwykle tego nie robię, muszę na tym forum kogoś pochwalić. 
Jest to ekipa od ogrodzeń, bram, balustrad itd. Zrobili mi super ogrodzenie za super przystępną cenę. Najfajniejsze jest to, ze ogrodzenie zaprojektowali według moich preferencji a później jeszcze lepiej wykonali. Dodam, że cena jest o tyle atrakcyjna ze wszystko wykonuja w mniejszej miejscowości a do Trójmiasta przyjeżdzaja na montaż. W Gdyni maja swojego człowieka, który jeździ na pomiary. Specjalizują się w nowoczesnych wzorach, ja taki tez wybrałem. Jeśli ktoś bedzie zainteresowany, moge przesłać zdjęcie mojego nowiutkiego ogrodzenia. 

Ich strona to www.ogrodzonka.pl

----------


## zibi74

Witam.Skończyłem san surowy,więc na białą listę trafiają 
:* cieśla Janusz Baranowski tel.503473009 i jego ekipa-dach koperta 4 lukarny ,250m2,konstrukcja, deskowanie i papa zrobiony w 9 dni bez najmiejszych zastrzeżeń.Kierownika budowy i projektanta Marcina Jagielskiego  tel.502083190 konkretny kierownik i konstruktor-przyjeżdza sam na budowę nie tylko na ważne jej etapy,sprawdza czy wszystko jest ok,żadnej fuszerki nie przepuści-Polecam!!!Tartak Tadpol-Tadeusz Bojke tel.605276100-konkurencyjne ceny,deski i więzba pierwsza klasa.*

----------


## malysmon

Witam, niniejszym postem chcielibyśmy polecić fachowców od zabudowy k-g.
Pan Zbyszek wraz z kolegami to naprawdę porządna ekipa. Jak sie umawiają to są. Jak ma być dostawa towaru to jest. Nie sprawiają kłopotu podczas pracy, nie ma dla nich tematów "tego panie to sie nie da". Ponoć oprócz zwykłych zabudów k-g robią jeszcze inne rzeczy jak płytki, cekole, malowania i ogólnie szeroko pojęte wykańczanie wnętrz. Niestety nie dane nam było tego doświadczyć gdyż mieliśmy poumawiane również inne ekipy od tego ale sadząc po metodach pracy przy zabudowie poddasza (225m2) może to być również strzał w dziesiatke jeśli chodzi o wybór ekipy "do wszystkiego". Ale jak już wspomnielismy tego nie sprawdzaliśmy. Czysciutko i posprzątane na końcu jak i w trakcie. Ceny umiarkowane ale jak za tą jakość to raczej niższe. No i kultura osobista i w ogóle. Standardy już zachodnio a może i północno europejskie. Jesteśmy zadowoleni ze współpracy i polecamy szczerze, gdyż sufity wyglądają elegancko i równiutko. Telefon do pana Zbyszka jakby ktoś chciał : 601-461-951.

----------


## owad

Szukam dobrego wykonawcy do malowania, tapet  i wyrownywania scian pod malowanie. Do wykonczenia mieszkania w gdansku. kogo polecacie?

----------


## malysmon

Polećcie kogoś do ogrodzenia - słupy i siatka... nic szczególnego... brama wjazdowa i furtka po taniości z marketu niby kute..

----------


## Mariola11

Mam kolejnych chłopaków do polecenia  :big tongue:  : ocieplanie poddaszy (wełna), regipsy i ogólnie wykończeniówka - Wojtek i Arek już tu polecani   :big tongue:  . Praca wykonana solidnie, dokładnie, estetycznie i z pomysłem. Zabudowę poddasza mieliśmy nietypową. Staraliśmy się wykorzystac maksymalnie powierzchnię i odcinac ścianką kolankową tylko te przestrzenie, które koniecznie trzeba było. Reszta tworzy fajne wnęki w garderobach i malutkim pokoiku na poddaszu. Dodatkowo do zabudowy i ocieplenia były jeszcze daszki od wykuszy(drewniana konstrukcja przykryta dachówką). Chłopcy kombinowali, jak to wszystko zrobic, żeby było rzeczywiście dobrze i ładnie. Efekt jest bardzo dobry  :Lol:  . Niestety wcześniej nie wiedziałam, że również malują, więc umówiłam się z kimś innym. Jeśli pozostałe prace wykonują tak dobrze, jak te, które zademonstrowali u mnie, to warto zamawiac usługę kompleksową   :big tongue:  . Dodatkowo u mnie zauważyli kilka drobnych i prostych do usunięcia błędów popełnionych przez poprzedników. Dzięki chłopaki za całą robotę, za pomoc w organizowaniu materiału i cierpliwośc. Słup już podcięty   :big grin:  . Reszta dogadana, więc będzie pewnie dobrze. WOJTEK GURSKI tel. 783- 903- 130.  
Muszę też pochwalic Centrum  Kominkowe Interior z Redy. Kominek już po przepaleniu - dziala extra, jest piękny i wykonany bez zarzutu według projektu p.Artura Wąsaka tel. 500- 215- 265.

----------


## krzemian

Polecam ekipę tynkarzy Pana *Andrzeja Krenckiego z Borcza k. Żukowa*. Tel. 603 94 39 25. Może nie jest tani, ale wykonanie adekwatne do ceny. Wykonywał u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne, szybko i solidnie. Do tego udzilela dwuletniej gwarancji - na piśmie.

----------


## Mariola11

> Polecam ekipę tynkarzy Pana *Andrzeja Krenckiego z Borcza k. Żukowa*. Tel. 603 94 39 25. Może nie jest tani, ale wykonanie adekwatne do ceny. Wykonywał u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne, szybko i solidnie. Do tego udzilela dwuletniej gwarancji - na piśmie.


              To prawda, też go polecałam - jest świetny!!!  :Lol: . Niezawodny, sympatyczny, a tynki - cacko   :Lol:  .

----------


## mkzibi

Witam!

Pisałem już jakiś czas temu w tym poście ale ponawiam pytanie bo aktualnie szukam wykonawców do:

1. Wymurowania  4 słupków z klinkieru na ogrodzenie + później oczywiście ogrodzenie
2. Fachowców od tarasów a w zasadzie do zrobienia wylewki na tarasie i odpowiednim uszczelnieniu go
3. Ekipy do ocieplenia styropian + tynk.
4. Do kostki brukowej.

Czy możecie coś polecić?

----------


## eledant

Polecam brygadę zdunów.Szybko,sprawnie i czysto postawili mi piec kaflowy.
Wykonują także kominki.Opolszczyzna.Zakład zduński Andrzej Mrugała Ligota Pruszkowska tel.4648634.

----------


## kordzik

> Polecam brygadę zdunów.Szybko,sprawnie i czysto postawili mi piec kaflowy.
> Wykonują także kominki.Opolszczyzna.Zakład zduński Andrzej Mrugała Ligota Pruszkowska tel.4648634.


To jest lista dotycząca wykonawców z okolic Trójmiasta. Zatem trudno, by ktoś z Pomorskego zatrudniał zduna z Opolszczyzny   :sad:

----------


## MaWi

Znowu kryptoreklama ?*czesław22* -post z 19 marca br i *e-p-o* post z 15 czerwca br. 
Czesław22 ma tylko jeden post i od razu na białą listę ,a numer telefonu e-p-o i do wykonawców ogrodzeń jest ten sam.

----------


## krzemian

Kogo polecilibyście do wykonania drzwi drewnianych zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych w myśl mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*"?

----------


## OlafŁukasz

> Jeśli kogoś interesują tynki cementowe, godny polecenia Pan Marcin         515 837 421.


Potwierdzam. Chodziłem w sumie kilka godzin   :cool:   z 2m łatą po ścianach i po suficie i znalazłem tylko 2 drobne miejsca do lekkiego zeszlifowania. Mam nadzieję, że za kilka m-cy nic dziwnego nie wyjdzie więc póki co polecam jego i ekipę. Jedyne co musieli u mnie poprawiać to kąty proste. tam kładą z reguły więcej materiału i sie robi kąt rozwarty. Ale po moich sprawdzeniach zdrapali co trzeba bez problemu. 
Ponadto lubie ekipy kulturalne w kontakcie i czyste - tak jak ta.

----------


## raffran

> Kogo polecilibyście do wykonania drzwi drewnianych zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych w myśl mojej ulubionej zasady "*dobra jakość za rozsądną cenę*"?


Jesli chodzi o drzwi wewnetrzne to moge polecic www.ronkowski.gda.pl
Bralismy od  nich drzwi i sa rewelacyjne. NIestety byly robione na zamowienie nawet nie maja takich w swoim katalogu wiec trwalo to troche,ale warto bylo.
Co do zewnetrrznych to nie wiem,czy maja w swojej ofercie.

----------


## marjucha

Witam.

Tym razem chciałbym polecić Firmę DESTO z Rumi.
Kończyli u mnie kotłownie i uważam, że jak najbardziej zasługują na to , aby polecić ich na forum.
Szybko i bezproblemowo i co najważniejsze bez ściemniania.
Nawet pozamiatali po sobie i po ich pracy było czyściej niż przed.  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## lus

Polecam tynkarzy z Lubkowa (pow.Puck) Lukasz Mischke.Ceny rozsądne ,a jakość ich prac bardzo dobra,szczegolnie tynki wewnetrzne.

----------


## darek.kierz

> Wykończenia wewnętrzne - płyty g-k, cekolowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
>  Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-601
>  Polecam.


Mały-czy masz inny namiar na tego pana?
Umówiłem sie z tym panem na plyty g-k,ma wejść za ok.10 dni a tel. ma wyłaczony.Może zgubił telefon?

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> Wykończenia wewnętrzne - płyty g-k, cekolowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
>  Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-601
>  Polecam.
> 
> 
> Mały-czy masz inny namiar na tego pana?
> Umówiłem sie z tym panem na plyty g-k,ma wejść za ok.10 dni a tel. ma wyłaczony.Może zgubił telefon?


  Jutro na spokojnie dryndnę do niego lub podjadę (oczywiście jak zdążę).

----------


## Mały

> Witam.
> 
> Tym razem chciałbym polecić Firmę DESTO z Rumi.
> Kończyli u mnie kotłownie i uważam, że jak najbardziej zasługują na to , aby polecić ich na forum.
> Szybko i bezproblemowo i co najważniejsze bez ściemniania.
> Nawet pozamiatali po sobie i po ich pracy było czyściej niż przed. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


  A dziękuję - milo nam.

----------


## Mały

> Napisał darek.kierz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mały
> 
> ...


  Własnie rozmawiałem - telefon ma włączony, a połączeń żadnych nie było. Może błąd w wybieraniu numeru?

----------


## Mały

> Napisał darek.kierz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mały
> 
> ...


  Własnie rozmawiałem - telefon ma włączony, a połączeń żadnych nie było. Może błąd w wybieraniu numeru?

----------


## tomosiek

szukam dobrej ekipy na wykonanie posadzek w okolicach Tczewa, macie może jakiegos solidnego wykonawcę?

----------


## magdazaba

A ja bardzo polecam firmę Zet-Bud , www: http://zet-bud.pl/. Własnie skończyli nam budowę domu do stany surowego zamkniętego - także konstrukcja dachu. Jestesmy zadowoleni - chłopaki bardzo pracowite, uczciwe i słowne. Pracują z głową i nie trzeba trzy razy powtarzać, ani pokazywać palcem. Na budowie porządek. Na jesień mają nam robić jeszcze ocieplenie i elewację - to napiszą jak poszło. Robią jeszcze wykończeniówkę ,ale na ten temat nie mam jeszcze zdania - może pochwalę później. Naprawdę polecam, jakby co to mogę przesłać kilka fotek z budowy na maila.

Muszę dodać małą korektę. Nadal godni polecenia, ale jednak pilnować!!!! PO jakimś czasie wyszły niewielkie sprawy - i dobrze, że nie mieli zapłaconego wszystkiego - to przyjechali i poprawiali.

----------


## asiunia101

Szukam fachowca, który zajmuje się robienirm drewnianych balkonów, możecie kogoś polecić? Dzięki

----------


## Krzyzak

> Witam wszystkich budujących z 3city i okolic. 
> 
> Budowę domu mam już na szczęście za sobą, teraz ogród itp. bardziej przyjemne prace. Postanowiłem, że choć zwykle tego nie robię, muszę na tym forum kogoś pochwalić. 
> Jest to ekipa od ogrodzeń, bram, balustrad itd. Zrobili mi super ogrodzenie za super przystępną cenę. Najfajniejsze jest to, ze ogrodzenie zaprojektowali według moich preferencji a później jeszcze lepiej wykonali. Dodam, że cena jest o tyle atrakcyjna ze wszystko wykonuja w mniejszej miejscowości a do Trójmiasta przyjeżdzaja na montaż. W Gdyni maja swojego człowieka, który jeździ na pomiary. Specjalizują się w nowoczesnych wzorach, ja taki tez wybrałem. Jeśli ktoś bedzie zainteresowany, moge przesłać zdjęcie mojego nowiutkiego ogrodzenia. 
> 
> Ich strona to www.ogrodzonka.pl


Powinni zmienic zdjecia na stronie WWW, bo tylko odstraszaja. Te ogrodzenia wygladaja koszmarnie (jakby niedokonczone, czegos brakuje) a te balustrady to moze i do firmy czy biura by sie nadawaly, ale nie do przytulnego domu...
Straszne!





Natomiast szczerze polecam czlowieka, ktory wykonuje wiele prac (glownie wykonczeniowka: podbitka, tynki, elewacje, kostka brukowa): Sylwester Wilczewski, 501 467 551. Przede wszystkim slowny i terminowy. Prace wykonane bdb. Przed wyplata pieniedzy jeszcze sprawdza jakosc prac (bo ma kilka ekip od roznych zadan). Ja szczerze polecam.

----------


## skrawek nieba

Polecam Firmę Usługi Budowlane"BUD-MASZK" Pan Mariusz Maszk
 tel. 510-110-748, Nowa Ameryka 51, 83-323 Kamienica Szlachecka.
Jestem bardzo zadowolony,postawił mi stan surowy budynku bardzo profesjonalnie.Firma buduje solidnie i terminowo. Bardzo czysto, godny polecenia.
Pierwszorzędny fachowiec i  przyzwoicie cenowo.  :)

----------


## ania...

Witam,

szukam ekipy do cekolowania, dom w okolicach Przywidza (pow gdański)

liczę na Waszą pomoc i opinie

pzdr
Ania  :big grin:

----------


## Mały

No i mam nastepnych - Sylwek 0518-565-206 - u mnie robili okładzinę elewacyjną - "kamień polny" ale ten prefabrykat.
  Szybko, konkretnie i czysto.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Własnie zakończyłem stan surowy otwarty mojej "Agnieszki IIC", która przez spaprany projekt nie jest łatwa do wykonania. Ale p. Marcin Rzeppa (600-822-527) i jego ekipa poradzili sobie z zadaniem doskonale. Przede wszystkim potrafią czytać plany budowalane, myślą przed i w trakcie roboty, doradzają i konsultują, a przede wszystkim - UWAGA - NIE PIJĄ! Polecam!!!

----------


## Mariola11

Mam kolejną ekipę do polecenia  . Chłopaki zajmują sie ociepleniami zewnętrznymi ze strukturą, a więc usługa kompleksowa. Ekipa jest sprawna, mila i radzi sobie ze wszystkimi "wpadkami' poprzedników. U mnie mieli do obrobienia 2 wykusze, w tym jeden ze sporym błędem (różnica kątów), grill na tarasie, kolumny i resztę - standard. Wyszło bardzo fajnie  , a kolumny otrzymały dodatkową ozdobę (według pomysłu Piotra). Tam, gdzie wymagała tego sytuacja - chłopaki wymieniłi styropian na fundamencie (nawalanka pierwszej ekipy budowlańców). Trzeba było przed właściwym rozpoczęciem prac ocieplic sufit na zadaszonym tarasie - bez problemu, pracowac w sobotę -tez się dało. W sumie jestem bardzo zadowolona z uzyskanych efektów i sympatycznej współpracy. Piotr tel. 506 78 40 61 - szczerze polecam  .

----------


## radeush

Witajcie,

Czy macie kogoś godnego polecenia, który byłby w stanie zająć się odnowieniem balkonu (4m2, tynk/farba, gres, balustrada)

Najlepiej z terenu Pruszcza Gdańskiego lub ościennych miejscowości.

Z góry (czyt. z balkonu) wielkie dzięki  :smile: )

----------


## prezi

Witam,
szukam hurtowni z okolic 3miasta w której mozna kupic drzwi Pol-skone za przystepna cene.

----------


## stils

Witam,
Poszukuje kogoś do wymurowania z klinkieru słupków do płotu. Jeśli znacie kogoś solidnego to proszę o namiary. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martynia69

Prezi - Ja osobiście polecam firmę DOMO w Straszynie: www.domo.gda.pl. Zawracaliśmy im głowę chyba z osiem razy, ale zawsze byli uprzejmi i pomocni. Dostaliśmy też dość wysoki rabat (13%), co raczej jest dużo, bo np na allegro najwięcej dawali 15%.

----------


## prezi

> Prezi - Ja osobiście polecam firmę DOMO w Straszynie: www.domo.gda.pl. Zawracaliśmy im głowę chyba z osiem razy, ale zawsze byli uprzejmi i pomocni. Dostaliśmy też dość wysoki rabat (13%), co raczej jest dużo, bo np na allegro najwięcej dawali 15%.


Dziekuje jutro podjade.

----------


## krzemian

> Polecam usługi transportowe pana *Damiana*. Tel. *888 24 37 54*. Bardzo sprawnie i w rozsądnej cenie przeprowadził nas do nowego domu. Usługi świadczy na terenie Trójmiasta i Polski. Nie zawiedziecie się, szczerze polecam.


Też skorzystałem z usług transportowych pana Damiana, potwierdzam solidność i zaangażowanie kierowcy.

----------


## hako2

Witam. Pierwszy raz pisze na forum i być może wpiszę swoją prośbę nie w to miejsce, co potrzeba. Jeśli tak, to przepraszam, proszę mnie poprawić. Potrzebuję ekipy do wykończenia mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim. Mieszkanie w GDYNI.  Przejrzałam całą listę białą, a na niej głównie wszyscy do budowy mieszkań. A mnie potrzeba do zrobienia mieszkania (remont kompleksowy). Mieszkam poza Trójmiastem i to jest główny problem, bo nie mam tam znajomych, którzy mogliby polecić uczciwych i solidnych fachowców. wykonujących prace remontowej w rozsądnej cenie. Nie mam możliwości angażowania ludzi do wykonania poszczególnych robót ( panel, glazura biały montaż, sufity podwieszane, rozprowadzenie elektryki). Potrzebna mi ekipa, która zrobi wszystko.

----------


## raffran

A na kiedy ich potrzebujesz?
Jezeli blizej jesieni to moge polecic, wczesniejszych terminow nie maja.

----------


## budek72

Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do zamontowania automatu do bramy wjazdowej i garażowej oraz dobrego (niezachwaszczonego) czarnoziemu, czy może ktoś ma jakieś namiary??
brukarza rónież szukam z przystępnymi cenami.

pozdrawiam

----------


## hako2

Właściwie to może być nawet remont późną jesienią a nawet na początku zimy. Mieszkanie wg dewelopera będzie do odbioru: " koniec wrześnie, początek października", na Obłużu. A mnie nie tak chodzi o czas jak o solidną ekipę. Tyle naczytałam się na forum trójmiejskim o różnych pseudofachowcach, że przybyło mi siwych włosów. Podaję kontakt:  [email protected]     Może ktoś poleci mi naprawdę sprawdzonych ludzi. Z góry dzięki i pozdrawiam
PS Rafał, jeśli możesz, daj mi kotakt do tej ekipy remontującej.   H

----------


## raffran

Poszlo na priva.

----------


## hako2

> Właściwie to może być nawet remont późną jesienią a nawet na początku zimy. Mieszkanie wg dewelopera będzie do odbioru: " koniec wrześnie, początek października", na Obłużu. A mnie nie tak chodzi o czas jak o solidną ekipę. Tyle naczytałam się na forum trójmiejskim o różnych pseudofachowcach, że przybyło mi siwych włosów. Podaję kontakt:  [email protected]     Może ktoś poleci mi naprawdę sprawdzonych ludzi. Z góry dzięki i pozdrawiam
> PS Rafał, jeśli możesz, daj mi kotakt do tej ekipy remontującej.   H


Nie dotarła do mnie żadna informacja  :big grin:

----------


## raffran

No to poszlo raz jeszcze.

----------


## daszaA

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy do zamontowania automatu do bramy wjazdowej i garażowej oraz dobrego (niezachwaszczonego) czarnoziemu, czy może ktoś ma jakieś namiary??
> brukarza rónież szukam z przystępnymi cenami.
> 
> pozdrawiam



Automat do bramy- Firma BRAMEX Gdynia. Mam ponad 5 lat, chodzą bez zarzutu. 
Brukarz- p.Kreft 604 881 190.  Kładzie ładnie, nie marudzi typu"nie da się".

----------


## JACUŚ

Witam
Poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania drewnianej podbitki.

----------


## ewa_rk

Polecam dwóch panów od instalacji wod-kan, co i innych prac wykończeniowych. Są to *Waldemar Skrzypkowski 782 494 005* i *Rafał Klawikowski 665 635 457* z Sierakowic.

----------


## jotdzi

No i mam dla was ekipe do prac budowlanych i wykończeniówki,jak by kto potrzebował p.Stanisław 604-890-459 działają trójmiasto i okolice.pozdrawiam

----------


## Izulek

Z czystym sumieniem polecam stolarza, który wykonywał nam drzwi wewnętrzne dębowe i schody dębowe oraz parapety.

Pan Roman Breza tel. 600 240 791.

----------


## wrk

Na dzień przed przeprowadzką mogę jeszcze polecić dwuosobową ekipę od wykończeniówki (glazura, terakota, sufity podwieszane, hydraulika i inne). U mnie robili wszystkie płytki i łazienkę w całości - od płytek i geberita do panela prysznicowego i półeczki na szampon   :Lol:  . Szybko, terminowo i czysto!

*Kontakt - pan Artur - tel 666 169 633*. Mają też stronę - www.remontytrojmiasto.pl

----------


## marcia1979

Witam, zaczynamy niedługo budowę domku w koleczkowie. bardzo byłabym wdzięczna za namiar na fachowców od stanu surowego. Cena jest dla nas bardzo ważna bo jak to w kryzysie. Domek prosty ale kilka nowoczesnych i energooszczędnych rzeczy chcemy zamontować  więc zależy nam na kumatych fachowcach. marta

----------


## monikabojano

> Witam, zaczynamy niedługo budowę domku w koleczkowie. bardzo byłabym wdzięczna za namiar na fachowców od stanu surowego. Cena jest dla nas bardzo ważna bo jak to w kryzysie. Domek prosty ale kilka nowoczesnych i energooszczędnych rzeczy chcemy zamontować  więc zależy nam na kumatych fachowcach. marta


Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem najlepszego fachowca do stanu surowego 
Jan Sikora tel. 603-363-699 Do tanich nie należy, ale za to jakość i doradztwo mistrzostwo świata. Poproś niech pokaże Ci swoją budowę gdzie muruje a na pewno poznasz różnicę.

----------


## majcia

> Napisał marcia1979
> 
> Witam, zaczynamy niedługo budowę domku w koleczkowie. bardzo byłabym wdzięczna za namiar na fachowców od stanu surowego. Cena jest dla nas bardzo ważna bo jak to w kryzysie. Domek prosty ale kilka nowoczesnych i energooszczędnych rzeczy chcemy zamontować  więc zależy nam na kumatych fachowcach. marta
> 
> 
> Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem najlepszego fachowca do stanu surowego 
> Jan Sikora tel. 603-363-699 Do tanich nie należy, ale za to jakość i doradztwo mistrzostwo świata. Poproś niech pokaże Ci swoją budowę gdzie muruje a na pewno poznasz różnicę.


Taa Pan Sikora dwie budowy zostawil z dnia na dzien   :Evil:  Ja bym na niego uwazala !!!

----------


## monikabojano

> Napisał monikabojano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marcia1979
> 
> ...


Coś daje do myślenia, przeszukując forum jest co najmniej kilkadziesiąt osób bardzo zadowolonych z usług p. Sikory tylko niestety u Ciebie się nie sprawdził. No cóż jakaś pechowa jesteś ogólnie nie miałaś szczęścia do wykonawców, o czym często piszesz w swoich postach, może warto się zastanowić czy zawsze winny był wykonawca. Odświeżyłam sobie Twój spór z p. Sikorom sprzed trzech lat i przeczytałam tamtą historię jeszcze raz i doszłam do tego samego wniosku co przedtem że wina za zrezygnowanie z budowy jest Twoja i twojego Ojca. 
Wiem jedno jak bym jeszcze raz rozpoczynała budowę domu to tylko i wyłącznie z Nim.

----------


## tobik

Poszukuję dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy na wykonanie fundamentów i postawienie murów z więźbą dachową, deskowanie i papowanie (ewentualnie poszycie dachowe i obrynnowanie) do budowy domu w skowarczu (za pruszczem, gmina pszczółki) od połowy września. Czy możecie mi kogoś polecić?

----------


## majcia

> Napisał majcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał monikabojano
> 
> ...


Niestety nie znasz prawdy do konca, nie opisywalam jej na forum dokladnie.. ale dobrze niech bedzie na Twoje. Tak naprawde to tylko z tym Panem byla taka afera, jakos z innymi potrafilismy sie dogadac... Przez cale trzy lata budowy dokonalam tylko 3 wpisy na Czarnej Liscie wiec az takiego pecha nie mialam   :Wink2:  Wiem tez ze ostatnio Pan Sikora juz sie z nikim dogadac nie moze i nawet trzeci pracownik od niego odszedl ! Zauwazylas zeby go ktos ostatnio ( oprocz Ciebie oczywiscie ) polecal?? Pozdrawiam

----------


## 1gregor

Jeśli ktoś zdecydował się na tynki tradycyjne to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Andrzeja Krenckiego z Bącza. Ekipa błyskawiczna, tynki gładziutkie jak pupcia niemowlęcia. Wszysciutkie narożniki wyprowadzone prawidłowo, naprawdę jestem super zadowolony z wykonania Pana Andrzeja. Cena może nie była najmniejsza ale wykonanie w pełni rekompensuje "lekką górkę" wydaną na tynki. tel. do P. Andrzeja 603 943 925. Chłop troszkę zawalony robotą, musiałem troszkę poczekać, ale było warto!   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Witam. 
Polecam wszystkim pana Janusza Bartosika tel. 504221640. Robil u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne i  wylewki. A zaczelo sie od tego, ze przed zalorzeniem bramy garazowej z Megabudu (tez polecam) nalezalo otynkowac wjazd do garazu od wewnatrz. Nikt z dnia na dzien nie byl sklonny przyjechac i ,,chlapnac’’ raptem 6 m2 wokol bramy. Ale na budowie obok robil p. Janusz, wiec zaczelismy rozmawiac i juz po 3 dniach tynk byl zrobiony. Wszystko rowno, z listwami, naprawde super. 
Pozniej p. Janusz robil u mnie tynki. Brygada w liczbie 7 chlopa wpadla do domu (prawie 250m2) i w 4 dni tynki byly gotowe. Nie musialem sie martwic o zaden piasek, cement, etc. Pan Janusz wszystko zalatwial. Za tynki 23 zl/m2.
Po nastepnych 2 miesiacach robil wylewki. 2 dni i po krzyku. Cena 25 zl/m2.
Naprawde polecam. Fachowiec w swoim fachu, czlowiek znajacy sie na robocie, a poza tym co najwazniejsze sluchajacy pytan i wskazowek inwestora, potrafiacy sie nagiac do pewnych rzeczy. Szybko, sprawnie, bezproblemowo.

Tomasz

----------


## hub75

> Jeśli ktoś zdecydował się na tynki tradycyjne to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Andrzeja (...)


Pierwszy post i od razu autoreklama... jak to ktoś napisał: forum muratora - nie dla idiotów  :wink:

----------


## seero65

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów  :smile:  Czy może ktoś polecić solidną, sprawdzoną a zarazem elastyczną w kosztach ekipę do postawienia domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym z okolic Luzina lub Wejherowa? Mury z silikatów (SILKA E ). Budowę planuję rozpocząć na wiosnę przyszłego roku w Kębłowie.Za ewentualne namiary z góry dziękuję  :big tongue:

----------


## plus1

Poszukuję kogoś od ogrzewania (podłogowe, centralne), piec - ktoś kto doradzi czy pompa ciepła czy solary, i takie tam. 


Ktoś może polecić kogoś sprawdzonego ?

----------


## andrzej74

> Poszukuję kogoś od ogrzewania (podłogowe, centralne), piec - ktoś kto doradzi czy pompa ciepła czy solary, i takie tam. 
> 
> 
> Ktoś może polecić kogoś sprawdzonego ?


Autoryzowany przedstawiciel viessmanna - elektrocal /dane na stornie V./ i p. Maciej Janczała.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Podaj konkretne namiary na p. macieja Janczałę. Tez jestem zainteresowany.

----------


## darek.kierz

Wykończenia wewnętrzne -izolacja poddasza, płyty g-k, cekolowanie i malowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-60        :big grin: 
Skończyli u mnie 2 tygodnie temu i jest to  ekipa z której jestem zadowolony.
Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
Mały polecił tę ekipę na str.9  :big grin:

----------


## andrzej74

> Podaj konkretne namiary na p. macieja Janczałę. Tez jestem zainteresowany.


Może tak odrobinę wysiłku, a nie wszystko podane na tacy...
http://www.elektrocal.pl/kontakt.php

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Napisał KrzysztofGdynia
> 
> Podaj konkretne namiary na p. macieja Janczałę. Tez jestem zainteresowany.
> 
> 
> Może tak odrobinę wysiłku, a nie wszystko podane na tacy...
> http://www.elektrocal.pl/kontakt.php


Andrzej47. Jeżeli masz z tym kłopot, to proponuje abyś zmienił Forum. A czekając na "łatwiznę" znalazłem już innego fachowca. Mimo to dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mariola11

Czas tuż przed przeprowadzką nerwowy, szalony pozwala jednak  na ocenę fachowców bardzo wyważoną. Za nami różne doświadczenia: niemiłe, takie sobie i bardzo sympatyczne. Kolejny fachowiec godny polecenia to pan Mirek Pipka. Robił dla nas drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne. To pierwszy mebel w naszym domu   :big grin:  . Piękne! Jakość wykonania, precyzja - super!! Dodatkowo p. Mirek wykonał dla nas ozdobne opaski oraz specjalne listwy na podciągi (mamy tam oświetlenie halogenowe). Nasz dom ma wiele drzwi. Wybierając pana Mirka mamy super jakość za super cenę! A nawiasem mówiąc znalazłam go na forum wśród wykonawców schodów   :Lol:  . Kiedy zadzwoniłam zaproponował mi obejrzenie drzwi, ktore właśnie wykonał dla jakiegoś inwestora. Były piękne. Tel.(o5 :cool:  676 86 13 .

----------


## ewa_rk

*Bracia Gurscy pp. Wojtek i Arek*

Jeżeli towar jest z najwyższej półki to wykonawcy też. Takimi wykonawcami jest firma braci Gurskich z Kościerzyny tel. *783 903 130*.

Panowie zajmują się wykończeniówką (płyty G-K, malowanie, układanie podłóg itp.).
Zgrana ekipa chłopaków pracuje w zależności od potrzeb 8-10h. Nie piją, nie wulgaryzują, a każdy z nich robi swoje. Po każdym dniu pracy sprzątają po sobie.

Panowie Wojtek i Arek mają bardzo napięty terminarz, ale *WARTO CZEKAĆ* - nawet 4 miesiące.

Stosują najnowsze technologie i rozwiązania. Inwestują w profesjonalny sprzęt i swoją wiedzę uczestnicząc w kursach i szkoleniach.

Mają szacunek do inwestora (służą radą) i dla jego pieniędzy (zwrot niewykorzystanych materiałów do hurtowni).

*Szczerze polecam braci Gurskich tym, którzy przykładają wagę do jakości usług! - 783 903 130*

----------


## anna krzysztof

Szukam fachowca od ułożenia cegły klinkierowej na kominie oraz na zrobienie ścianek działowych na piętrze. Mój murarz się nie sprawdził a stoję na etapie konstrukcji dachowej i muszę poczekać z deskowaniem na zrobienie kominów i ścianek. bBrdzo prosze o pomoc bardzo pilne. Jestem z Redy.

----------


## Mariola11

> *Bracia Gurscy pp. Wojtek i Arek*
> 
> Jeżeli towar jest z najwyższej półki to wykonawcy też. Takimi wykonawcami jest firma braci Gurskich z Kościerzyny tel. *783 903 130*.
> 
> Panowie zajmują się wykończeniówką (płyty G-K, malowanie, układanie podłóg itp.).
> Zgrana ekipa chłopaków pracuje w zależności od potrzeb 8-10h. Nie piją, nie wulgaryzują, a każdy z nich robi swoje. Po każdym dniu pracy sprzątają po sobie.
> 
> Panowie Wojtek i Arek mają bardzo napięty terminarz, ale *WARTO CZEKAĆ* - nawet 4 miesiące.
> 
> ...


Podpisuję się pod tym. Też ich wcześniej polecałam. Dobra robota !   :big tongue:  
A teraz dodatkowo mogę polecić kafelkarza p. Henryka Kunowskiego. Pracował u mojej siostry, siostrzenicy i u mnie. Chłopak jest super precyzyjny ! W pracy myśli i stara się wykonywać ją idealnie. Służy radą i pomocą w wielu "budowlanych problemach". U mnie pracował na okrągłym tarasie i zaokrąglonych schodach łącząc kafle o różnych kształtach. Efekt jego pracy jest rewelacyjny. Kafle wokół okrągłych kolumn wycinał tak, jakby były z papieru, mimo że przecież ten idealny kształt ukryty jest pod cokolikami. *Nieustająco podziwiam i polecam ! Henryk Kunowski tel. 516 82 29 70*

----------


## OlafŁukasz

> Napisał majcia
> 
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem Panów od elewacji *Pan Roman Garski tel :697687108*. Jak narazie moja najlepsza ekipa na budowie. Elewacja zrobiona perfekcyjnie, czysto, solidnie. Naprawde polecam ! 
> 
> 
> Wielkie dzięki Majcia za kontakt do Pana Romana!!!
> Również z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ich dalej. 
> Dołączam się do słów Majki.  
> Oby wszystkie ekipy zachowywały taki porządek !
> ...


EDIT: *Roman Garski - CZARNA LISTA*! historia poniżej:

...zdecydowałem się na pana Romana... nie wiem, jak to będzie dalej ale po dotychczasowych kontaktach mam duże wątpliwości czy nie "wtopiłem" i czy mnie nie będą chcieli "wydoić". powody:
1. ponad tydzień przed terminem poprosiłem o spotkanie na budowie - chodziło o przegląd jeszcze raz sytuacji na miejscu, a także weryfikację zakupionych przeze mnie oraz brakujących materiałów, sposobu wykonania itp. aby w dzień rozpoczęcia prac nie okazało się, że coś ich stopuje, albo musze isc na jakis kompromis bo cos ich zaskoczylo. niestety, mimo obietnicy i przypominania sie nie znaleziono dla mnie czasu aby takowe spotkanie odbyc, dopiero w piatek po poludniu na kategoryczne żądanie takowe spotkanie się odbyło
2. na spotkaniu pan Roman zaczal podbijac ustalona miesiac temu cene. byl m-c temu na budowie, widzial co jest i jak a mimo to teraz zaczal "jeczec", np. ze nie zakladal, ze bede mial listwy wokol okien itp.
3. 2 tygodnie temu uprzedzilem, ze prawdopodobnie nie bede kladl teraz ostatniej warstwy - tynku, a dopiero na wiosne. z ceny ustalonej pan Roman zjezdza 10 zl/m2, ale na wiosne chceza polozenie tynku... 20zl za m2 bo rusztowania wycenia na 10zl za metr2 (u mnie wyjdzie to ok. 3 tys zl... ZA SAMO POSTAWIENIE RUSZTOWAŃ)
4. na moje pytanie o zabezpieczanie wykonywanego fragmentu elewacji (ocieplenia itp.) przed deszczem pan Roman (lekko zaskoczony?) po chwili namyslu i ku mojemu zaskoczeniu stwierdza, ze uzyje mojej czarnej ciezkiej folii ktora dostrzegl w garazu (zostalo troche po wylewkach)... Bylem przekonany, ze takie profesjonalne ekipy dysponuja nie tylko rusztowaniami, ale takze (przede wszystkim) jakimis siatkami zabezpieczajacymi przed deszczem oraz sloncem (!)
5. pan Roman nie chce brakujących materiałów brać z hurtowni 4km. od mojej budowy bo to nie jest mu "po drodze". nie wnika, czy dowiozą czy nie, on chce z jakiejś swojej... ale nie pyta mnie o dane do faktury.
5. pan Roman gra va banque i szantazuje mnie zerwaniem umowy jesli cos mi sie nie podoba.
6. pan Roman domaga sie placenia kasy zaliczkowo... bo niby ktos go wycyckal kiedys i nie zaplacil.

Decyduję się jednak zaryzykować (wełna czeka w garażu, moment na wykonanie elewacji jest idealny, liczę, że to jednak fachowcy i, że te wpisy pochwalne na forum to nie ściema) więc startujemy od poniedziałku... Ale zamierzam kontrolować dokładnie i jestem gotowy na zerwanie umowy jeśli jakość prac będzie taka jak tej ostatniej rozmowy. Mam nadzieję, że mój kierownik nie miał racji namawiając mnie do podziękowania im (tym bardziej, że tani nie są) i, że nastepny mój wpis to będą same hymny pochwalne na ich czesc.

P.S. jednak kryzys jest zbyt maly, aby zmienilo sie podejscie do klienta  :Roll: 

EDIT: dziś miał zacząc prace - przyjechal zabrac swoje rusztowanie i powiedzial, ze rezygnuje bo mu sie nie podoba, ze ja... obniżam cene (!) . i, ze moj kierownik im sie nie podobai, i ze... zycze sobie folie czy pape z atestem (pierwszy raz sie spotykaja z takim klientem!).  Jeśli ktos nie chce byc zrioby w bambuko przez p.Romana, ktory podlapal inna budowe i tam moze kogos wydoic na wiecej kasy, to odradzam. Mysle, ze fachowiec z niego tez kiepski, bo robil duze oczy jak pytalem o gwarancje na wykonane prace ("to... producent materialu daje").

----------


## TAR

Witam
Chce polecić:
1. Geologa firme Geoprofil z Gdanska - szybko tanio i solidnie
2. Geodetę - Braci KUT z Pruszcza Gd. - szybko, profesjonalnie i w miare tanio
3. Michała Rejniaka z Pruszcza Gd.- robi nam projekty przylaczy - pelny profesjonalizm i zaangazowanie w temacie
4. P. Marek Siek z Pruszcza Gd. - ciagnal nam wode - robota porzadna - odebrane -zaplacone  :Lol:  
Do tego wszyscy grzeczni i kulturalni.
To na razie tyle w miare postepu prac bede dalej udostepniac dobrych fachowcow.

----------


## wojt_n

Szukam solidnej ekipy do budowy domu w baninie ,  ściany nośne z Ytonga na klej.

509 102 009
[email protected]

----------


## kolohaus

> Napisał kolohaus
> 
> witam ja moge polecic swoich brukarzy z rumi sa nie tani nie drodzy materiał pomagaja załatwic z rabatami daja gwarancje na swoje usługi z ktorych nie musze korzystac robili mi ogrodzenie tarasy i podjazd i jestem zadowolony teren mam cienszki bo na glinie ale fachowcy sobie poradzili zrobili mi warstwy z geowuklina i jest ok garaco polecam
> pan miotk 792 58 98 44 rumia
> pozdrowienia dla wszystkich
> 
> 
> już pisałam o tym Panu na wątku Trójmiejskim, więc w razie czego wklejam linka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post28109...light=#2810995. 
> A kolohaus jakoś dziwnie monotematyczny jest na forum. Wszystkie maile dotyczą polecania brukarzy... No cóż, może klientów im zabrakło i szukają reklamy



witam nie wiem dlaczego sie pani ,pan uczepiła tych fachowców no i mnie jak pisze ze warto ich polecić to jest moje zdanie 
a poza tym przecież u pani nic nie wykonywali tylko jakiś Cybulski to niech pani,pan jedzie po tym Cybulskim.nie można sie wypowiadać o kimś jak sie nie widziało jego pracy ja ich polecam z czystym sumieniem i moi znajomi tez .pozdrawiam

----------


## doris65

Witam wszystkich. Od czerwca budujemy parterówkę w Glinczu. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić wspomnianego już Andrzeja Kasprowicza od posadzek. Zadowoleni jesteśmy również z usług pracowni KL Projekt z Żukowa, która adaptowała nam projekt, załatwiała wszystkie formalności aż do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę , a także przyłącze wodne.

----------


## izi7

> Napisał izi7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kolohaus
> 
> ...


Aż z ciekawości zajrzałam na forum, bo dostałam od kolohausa prywatną wiadomości analogiczną jak powyżej i zastanawiałam się czy znowu reklamuje na forum swoją(?) firmę. Ja moją opinię podtrzymuję - ekipa polecana przez kolohausa wystawiła mnie do wiatru i w zamian podesłali mi najgorszą ekipę na mojej budowie. Pracy ekipy nie oceniam, bo nie znam, ale podejście do klienta mogę ocenić i zdecydowanie nie jest to ocena pozytywna   :Evil:

----------


## plus1

Czy ktoś może ma doświadczenie ? Zdecydował się na ten system i może się podzielić uwagami ?

----------


## bosak

szukam solidnej, słownej  ekipy do postawienia SSO od stanu "0" w miejscowości Dębogórze k. Gdyni (parter + użytkowe poddasze ok. 200 m2).
[email protected]

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> szukam solidnej, słownej  ekipy do postawienia SSO od stanu "0" w miejscowości Dębogórze k. Gdyni (parter + użytkowe poddasze ok. 200 m2).
> [email protected]


Polecam ekipę Marcina Rzeppy (600-822-527). Więcej podam na priva. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## spacja7

Poszukuje osoby/ekipy, ktora zrobi projekt i przylacze wodne do dzialki od hydrantu w Kielnie k/Gdyni. Czy mozecie kogos polecic?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mały

> Poszukuje osoby/ekipy, ktora zrobi projekt i przylacze wodne do dzialki od hydrantu w Kielnie k/Gdyni. Czy mozecie kogos polecic?
> Pozdrawiam.


 Jeśli podlega to pod Glincz to pytaj bezpośrednio u nich - niestety mają monopol na wykonanie tych przyłączy...inne firmy słyszą krótki tekst : "my tego i tak nie odbierzemy". 
  Więc szkoda Twoich nerwów.

----------


## raffran

> Napisał spacja7
> 
> Poszukuje osoby/ekipy, ktora zrobi projekt i przylacze wodne do dzialki od hydrantu w Kielnie k/Gdyni. Czy mozecie kogos polecic?
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
>  Jeśli podlega to pod Glincz to pytaj bezpośrednio u nich - niestety mają monopol na wykonanie tych przyłączy...inne firmy słyszą krótki tekst : "my tego i tak nie odbierzemy". 
>   Więc szkoda Twoich nerwów.


Zgadza sie, tak jest.

----------


## prezi

Witam,
poszukuje ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia 25m i wylewki w garazu okolo 40m2. Bojano k/Chwaszczyna
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej74

> Witam,
> poszukuje ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia 25m i wylewki w garazu okolo 40m2. Bojano k/Chwaszczyna
> Dziekuje i pozdrawiam


Podaj proszę kilka więce informacji dot. ogrodzenia - z czego ma być wykonane, to może coś poradzę.

----------


## prezi

postaram sie wieczorem podeslac zdjecie, chodzi o front dzialki i przygotowanie fundamentu pod dalsza budowle. plot ma byc wykonany z bloczkow betonowych i nastepnie otynkowany podobnie jak dom.

----------


## prezi

> Napisał prezi
> 
> Witam,
> poszukuje ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia 25m i wylewki w garazu okolo 40m2. Bojano k/Chwaszczyna
> Dziekuje i pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Podaj proszę kilka więce informacji dot. ogrodzenia - z czego ma być wykonane, to może coś poradzę.


postaram sie wieczorem podeslac zdjecie, chodzi o front dzialki i przygotowanie fundamentu pod dalsza budowle. plot ma byc wykonany z bloczkow betonowych i nastepnie otynkowany podobnie jak dom. Ewentualnie klinkier.

----------


## spacja7

Jeśli podlega to pod Glincz to pytaj bezpośrednio u nich - niestety mają monopol na wykonanie tych przyłączy...inne firmy słyszą krótki tekst : "my tego i tak nie odbierzemy". 
  Więc szkoda Twoich nerwów.[/quote]

Zgadza sie, tak jest.[/quote]

 Kielno nalezy do gm. Szemud a Glincz to gm. Zukowo. Czy u mnie tez jakas firma ma monopol i gdzie moge sie tego dowiedziec kto wykona mi takie przylacze?
Pozdrawiam   :Roll:

----------


## Akrimka

Polecam moją ekipę od dachu - więźba + pokrycie.Solidnie, rzetelnie, mają myślę dobre ceny, doradzą, nie naciągają. 
*NJ-Dach - 509218042*.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mariola11

> Napisał 1gregor
> 
> Jeśli ktoś zdecydował się na tynki tradycyjne to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Andrzeja (...)
> 
> 
> Pierwszy post i od razu autoreklama... jak to ktoś napisał: forum muratora - nie dla idiotów


Warto sprawdzić posty innych forumowiczów, a nie osądzać piszącego   :Lol:  . U mnie pan Andrzej Krencki też robił tynki, polecałam go jakoś wczesną wiosną   :Lol:  . Już mieszkam i dalej jestem zadowolona ! A pan Andrzej wkrótce zaczyna pracę na budowie naszego bliskiego znajomego i zarazem sąsiada   :Lol:  . Czasem pierwszy wpis bywa też kolejną pochwałą, kolejnego zadowolonego Inwestora. Po moim wpisie niektórzy skorzystali i też pochwalili   :Lol:  . Pan Andrzej Krencki tel. 603-943-925.

----------


## Mariola11

> Witam wszystkich. Od czerwca budujemy parterówkę w Glinczu. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić wspomnianego już Andrzeja Kasprowicza od posadzek. Zadowoleni jesteśmy również z usług pracowni KL Projekt z Żukowa, która adaptowała nam projekt, załatwiała wszystkie formalności aż do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę , a także przyłącze wodne.


 KL projekt z Żukowa - jak najbardziej! Ja już zaczynam mieszkać w domku, nad którym pracowali   :Lol:  : adaptacje, i przyłącza oraz wszystkie "papierki". Polecam ich niezmiennie wszystkim moim budującym znajomym i forumowiczom z okolic   :Lol:  .

----------


## anna krzysztof

> Witam.Skończyłem san surowy,więc na białą listę trafiają 
> :* cieśla Janusz Baranowski tel.503473009 i jego ekipa-dach koperta 4 lukarny ,250m2,konstrukcja, deskowanie i papa zrobiony w 9 dni bez najmiejszych zastrzeżeń.Kierownika budowy i projektanta Marcina Jagielskiego  tel.502083190 konkretny kierownik i konstruktor-przyjeżdza sam na budowę nie tylko na ważne jej etapy,sprawdza czy wszystko jest ok,żadnej fuszerki nie przepuści-Polecam!!!Tartak Tadpol-Tadeusz Bojke tel.605276100-konkurencyjne ceny,deski i więzba pierwsza klasa.*




My również jesteśmy super zadowoleni z *cieśli Janusza Baranowskiego* super ekipa precyzja , fachowość. budowanie staje sie czystą przyjemnoscia gdy wchodzi taka ekipa.Polecamy ich z czystym supmieniem . Oni od nas i naszych najblizszych sąsiadów dostaja najwysza punktację z mozliwych za zrobienie u nas dachu. Bardzo im za to dziękujemy naprawdę było warto.

----------


## evie_ei

> Napisał hub75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał 1gregor
> 
> ...


Święta prawda. Skorzystaliśmy, chwalimy i jesteśmy zadowoleni  :big grin:  Równiutko, dokładnie, solidnie:*p.Andrzej Krencki*

----------


## zorrinka

poszukuję osoby która zajmuje się montażem *stopni drewnianych na schody betonowe.*
Wiecie kto może zając się dopasowaniem, docięciem i montażem drewna na schody...
będę wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary.

----------


## JACUŚ

Szukam kogos sprawdzonego do podbitki

----------


## Izulek

> poszukuję osoby która zajmuje się montażem *stopni drewnianych na schody betonowe.*
> Wiecie kto może zając się dopasowaniem, docięciem i montażem drewna na schody...
> będę wdzięczna za wszelkie namiary.


Z czystym sumieniem polecam stolarza, który wykonywał nam drzwi wewnętrzne dębowe i schody dębowe oraz parapety.

Pan Roman Breza tel. 600 240 791.

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

> Szukam kogos sprawdzonego do podbitki


u nas wlasnie skonczyli _zmieniac_ podbitke poniewaz poprzednicy dali "ciala" na calego  :sad: 
wprawdzie ekipa spod Koscierzyny   :Roll:  ale skoro w Rewie dali rade to moze i do Wejherowa dojada ?

pan Andrzej Kiedrowski 
tel. 506 512 308

nam wymieniali w/w podbitke i kladli tynk zewnetrzny,ale z tego co wiem wykonuja wszelkie prace budowlane..

ps.
obecnie mamy podbitke drewniana..moze to wazna informacja   :cool:

----------


## JACUŚ

Dziekuje bardzo, za namiary.
Czy moglbym prosic jeszcze, o cene za metr  :Lol:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

Sadze,ze bedzie lepiej jak zasiegniesz informacji _u zrodla_  :wink: 
z tej prostej przyczyny,ze u nas usluga obejmowala rowniez demontaz starej podbitki,przygotowanie drewna a i cena byla targowana w calosci czyli z tynkiem   :cool:  
nie wiem ile moglaby kosztowac sama podbitka?   :Roll:

----------


## JACUŚ

Dzisiaj rozmawialem z Panem Andrzejem, cena ok ale termin, najszybciej za miesiac
Jeszcze raz dzieki

----------


## Magdalena P

Szukam kogoś do wykonania badań geotechnicznych powiat pucki - proszę o namiar. Czy mogę prosić o info dotyczące kosztów?

----------


## ^Adam

Magdalena P - skontaktuj sie z firma As'Pol z Redy - Pan Andrzej Światek, 58 678 51 36.
Oni sami tego nie robia ale zlecaja to 'swojemu' czlowiekowi i cena jest bardzo atrakcyjna bo ok PLN 450.

----------


## Magdalena P

Dzięki za namiar - 400 zł. A tak nawiasem mówiąc rozpiętość niesamowita - od 400 do 1500   :ohmy:

----------


## kazik82-82

najlepszy fachowiec w wykończeniówce w trójmiescie,widziałem wiele jego wykończonych mieszkań,poprostu rewalacja a łazienki  są boskie.bardzo dokładny potrafi czynić cuda.p.KRZYSZTOF 502025306

----------


## mamajaga

Szukam, i szukam możliwie taniej i solidnej firmy do zrobienia i założenia kutych barierek (balustrady) na balkon i taras. Polecicie kogoś z Trójmiasta, please?

----------


## Krzyzak

> najlepszy fachowiec w wykończeniówce w trójmiescie,widziałem wiele jego wykończonych mieszkań,poprostu rewalacja a łazienki  są boskie.bardzo dokładny potrafi czynić cuda.p.KRZYSZTOF 502025306


a to chodzisz ludziom po mieszkaniach i ogladasz? wpuszczaja tak bez zadnych obaw?...
mi to mocno wyglada na autoreklame...

----------


## bogdan812

Witam

Jestem właśnie po kompleksowej wizycie dekarza która trwała 8 dni roboczych. 5 osobowa brygada wraz z właścicielem ( który przez cały czas był z ludźmi ) kompleksowo i bardzo profesjonalnie położyli dachówkę na moim dachu ( opinia innych wykonawców)  210 m2 wraz z 4 oknami i wyłazem, rynny , odpływy.  Wszystko w cenie liczone od 1m2. A nie tak jak wiekszośc wykonawców osobno liczone dachówka, okna dachowe, odpływy !!! Właściciel
*Pan Mariusz Potrac tel. 603 133 831*  Znalazłem Pana Mariusza przez przypadek robił kompleksowo cały dach u sąsiada również perfekcyjnie.  Bardzo dobra cena i SUPER jakość . Polecam do oglądnięcia wykonanej pracy u mnie i usąsiada. Gmina Kolbudy.

----------


## magdazaba

> Witam
> 
> Jestem właśnie po kompleksowej wizycie dekarza która trwała 8 dni roboczych. 5 osobowa brygada wraz z właścicielem ( który przez cały czas był z ludźmi ) kompleksowo i bardzo profesjonalnie położyli dachówkę na moim dachu ( opinia innych wykonawców)  210 m2 wraz z 4 oknami i wyłazem, rynny , odpływy.  Wszystko w cenie liczone od 1m2. A nie tak jak wiekszośc wykonawców osobno liczone dachówka, okna dachowe, odpływy !!! Właściciel
> *Pan Mariusz Potrac tel. 603 133 831*  Znalazłem Pana Mariusza przez przypadek robił kompleksowo cały dach u sąsiada również perfekcyjnie.  Bardzo dobra cena i SUPER jakość . Polecam do oględnięcia wykonanej pracy u mnie i usąsiada. Gmina Kolbudy.


Jeśli to nie tajemnica - to ile policzył za m2? (na priv można - bardzo proszę).
A gdzie kupowałeś dachówkę?

----------


## alon

Poszukuję  dobrej i solidnej ekipy do postawienia na wiosnę 2010r. SSO domku 170m2 w Baninie!
668211244

----------


## xxx_e

> *Polecam dekarza*. Pan Rafał Richert 500 246 195. Jesteśmy baaaardzo zadowoleni z Jego pracy. Człowiek terminowy i uczciwy. To pierwsza ekipa, która możemy polecić od czasu rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. 
> 
> Mam tylko wielką nadzieję, że rynek pracy Go nie zepsuje   Szkoda by było


Ja przeciwnie. Nie polecam usług tego wykonawcy. Już pierwszego dnia usłyszłam, będąc w pracy, że mam mu tonę pisaku załatwić... Żałuję, że po tym incydencie nie zrezygnowałam z jego usług. Dach po wykonaniu przeciekał i nie mogliśmy się doprosić o naprawę. Poza tym robota jest wykonana NIECHLUJNIE!   :Evil:  Czuję, że pieniądze poszły w błoto.

----------


## xxx_e

> *Polecam dekarza*. Pan Rafał Richert 500 246 195. Jesteśmy baaaardzo zadowoleni z Jego pracy. Człowiek terminowy i uczciwy. To pierwsza ekipa, która możemy polecić od czasu rozpoczęcia naszej budowy. 
> 
> Mam tylko wielką nadzieję, że rynek pracy Go nie zepsuje   Szkoda by było


Ja przeciwnie. Nie polecam usług tego wykonawcy. Już pierwszego dnia usłyszłam, będąc w pracy, że mam mu tonę pisaku załatwić... Żałuję, że po tym incydencie nie zrezygnowałam z jego usług. Dach po wykonaniu przeciekał i nie mogliśmy się doprosić o naprawę. Poza tym robota jest wykonana NIECHLUJNIE!   :Evil:  Czuję, że pieniądze poszły w błoto.

----------


## madziaaa1

Witam

A czy moglibyście polecić kogoś najlepiej z terenu Gdańska,kto zajmuje się cyklinowaniem, odświeżaniem  parkietów. Będę wdzięczna za jakieś info. Szukałam na forum ale jakoś bezskutecznie...  Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ryba7070

Witam, poszukuję pilnie jaką sprawdzoną i przystępną cenowo firmę zajmującą się zabudową wnęk, garderobami itp. Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi, pozdrawiam!

ryba7070
_________________
Człowiek, który nie robi błędów, zwykle nie robi niczego.

----------


## Izulek

U mnie robiła firma z Rumii, i kuchnię i wiatrołap i garderobę, firma T&J Projekt Tomasz Jabłoński tel 501312500 spróbuj

----------


## allfrog

Witam
Mieszkamy już parę miesięcy i myślę, że z czystym sumieniem mogę kilku naprawdę dobrych fachowców polecić. Okolice Gdańska.

Pan Jacek tel 502703875- kafelki, wykończeniówka, regipsy. PERFEKCJONISTA. Robi szybko i BARDZO dokładnie. . proponuję umawiać się kilka tygodni wcześniej. Nie narzeka na brak zajęcia  :smile:  u mnie "przy okazji" machnął zabudowę kominka. Piekielnie szybko się uczy.

Pan Krzysztof tel.508002676- OKNA drewniane. Szybko. dobra kipa. Tanio i naprawdę dokładnie. Miałem już okazję sprawdzić, że mają szybki serwis.

Pan Andrzej tel. 606312331 - ELEKTRYK - szybki, dokładny, tani. Ponadto b. w porządku gość. Uczciwy do bólu.

Pan Jerzy tel. 607177283 - HUDRAULIK. U mnie robił podłogówkę, panele na piętrze, inst. solarów i przy okazji "machnął" rekuperator. Może nie najtańszy, ale robi dokładnie. Ma też namiary na ŚWIETNEGO Murarza-pana Andrzeja. Do niego nie mam numeru - a stawiał mi ściany na parterze. Rewelacyjny fachowiec.

Pan Jarek tel.512327634- Oczyszczalnie (robią też studnie głębinowe). TANIO i B. Dokładnie. Miałem zamontować Soltralenz - namówił mnie na polski osprzęt - działa tak samo i zaoszczędziłem dobre 4 tysiące  :smile: 

Pan Jarek tel.604883821 -STOLARZ Po prostu spec. Mi robił schody. Dokładny to mało powiedziane. I tani.

Pan Tadek tel. 511227338 - KOSTKA, roboty wykończeniowe. Tak jak kafelkarz Jacek-perfekcjonista, tak samo zawalony zleceniami. Tak samo tani i dokładny. Świetny fachowiec.

Pan Wicki tel 693379089 - TYNKI, WYLEWKI.  Człowiek ma piekielnie szybką i dokładną ekipę. Cały parter (wylewki i tynki) zrobili u mnie w kilka dni. Aż za dokładnie - bo chciałem mieć fakturę na tynku a zatarli go jak gipsowe  :smile:  bez żadnej rysy  :smile: .

Pan Andrzej tel.504779910-DEKARZ - uratował mi cały dach po PAPRAKACH z Bytowa. Uszczelnił też oba cieknące kominy. Cholernie dokładny i tani.

To tyle. Reszty NIE POLECĘ  :sad:  Niestety dekarzy miałem marnych, speców od elewacji tragicznych, kilku innych też do niczego.

Pozdrawiam.
S.

----------


## Krzyzak

> Witam
> 
> A czy moglibyście polecić kogoś najlepiej z terenu Gdańska,kto zajmuje się cyklinowaniem, odświeżaniem  parkietów. Będę wdzięczna za jakieś info. Szukałam na forum ale jakoś bezskutecznie...  Z góry dziękuje za pomoc.
> pozdrawiam


sprawdzony u rodziny i znajomych:
Czesław Lis, Gdańsk ul. Kartuska, (58- ) 303-26-69, 512 186 135
doradzi lakier, dobierze listwy cokołowe - ceny raczej przystepne, jakosc dobra

----------


## TAR

Prosze o polecenie dobrego elektryka, hydraulika i kogos od instalacji gazowej i grzejnikow, ktory zrobi kompleksowo instalacje w domku jednorodzinnym w okolicy pruszcza gd.

----------


## Izulek

mogę polecić elektryka - pan Sławek Krawczyk 691799415

----------


## dominium

Mogę polecić dobry tartak na więźbę, łaty itp

Pan Ireneusz Konkol  tel: 506 080 603

www.konkoltartak.pl

Drewno dobrej jakości, nie ma problemu z dowozem na terenie pomorskiego (chyba dalej tez)

Moge napisac tyle: ze jedna z długich bel miała duży sek, dodał druga taka sama, aby w razie czego możnaby zastapic (na swój koszt oczywiście). Nawet nie powiedział mi o tym, dopiero ekipa od więźby mi to powiedziała.

 :smile:

----------


## asia i marcin

Witam

My na razie na tym etapie budowy możemy polecić:

- DAREK NAREWSKI - 694786974 tynki wewnętrzne, nam robili gipsowe i jesteśmy zadowoleni
- TADEUSZ KAMIŃSKI - 606583661 elektrycy, dobrze zrobiona robota (tylko jedna uwaga robią po pracy)
- JAN DAWIDOWSKI - 607862132 budowlańcy, już wcześniej polecani na forum, ale trzeba pilnować, nie piją na budowie.

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## doris65

> Witam
> 
> My na razie na tym etapie budowy możemy polecić:
> 
> - DAREK NAREWSKI - 694786974 tynki wewnętrzne, nam robili gipsowe i jesteśmy zadowoleni
> - TADEUSZ KAMIŃSKI - 606583661 elektrycy, dobrze zrobiona robota (tylko jedna uwaga robią po pracy)
> - JAN DAWIDOWSKI - 607862132 budowlańcy, już wcześniej polecani na forum, ale trzeba pilnować, nie piją na budowie.
> 
> Pozdrawiamy


U nas też robiła elektrykę ekpia Tadeusza Kamińskiego. w dwa weekendy zrobili wszystko tj. instalację elektryczną , alarmową itp.
Tynki robiła nam ekipa polecona przez Andzreja Kasprowicza od posadzek (już wspominany w tym wątku). Ładnie zrobione ale trzeba było pilnować. Wstrzymaliśmy część zapłaty i poprawki zrobili bardzo szybko.

----------


## AnnaCZ

Witam, polecam elektryka, bardzo szybkie i dokładne wykonawstwo.
Pan Wiesław jest bardzo uczciwym elektrykiem i precyzyjnym.
Oto Jego namiary : 502536911.
Również jest TANI   :smile:

----------


## wojt_n

Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do stanu surowego, w Baninie........

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Poszukuję solidnej ekipy do stanu surowego, w Baninie........


Marcin Rzeppa (600-822-527). Możesz zobaczyć pracę jego ekipy u mnie w Baninie. Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany, szczegóły podam na priva.

----------


## AnnaCZ

Ale jakiej ekipy?
Elektryka? to Naprawdę polecam Ci tego .. o którym pisałam.

----------


## sailor_ro

AnnaCZ czemu traktujesz nas na rowni z Twoim poziomem,czyli żadnym??
Masz 2 czy 3 posty,na siłe polecasz elektryka,na dodatek gościowi,który szuka murarza ... żenada.

----------


## wojtas122

> AnnaCZ czemu traktujesz nas na rowni z Twoim poziomem,czyli żadnym??
> Masz 2 czy 3 posty,na siłe polecasz elektryka,na dodatek gościowi,który szuka murarza ... żenada.


Od czegoś musi zacząć np. od TANIEGO elektryka  :Roll:  ; śmiać mi sie chce z kilku postowców  :Wink2:

----------


## AnnaCZ

> AnnaCZ czemu traktujesz nas na rowni z Twoim poziomem,czyli żadnym??
> Masz 2 czy 3 posty,na siłe polecasz elektryka,na dodatek gościowi,który szuka murarza ... żenada.


Mój poziom żaden? Z tego co wiem to stan surowy to stan domu czy tam mieszkania gdzie są tylko gołe ściany na ktorych chyba też jest potrzebna instalacja ;]
Zresztą nie chce mi się prowadzić zbędnych konwersacji.

----------


## sailor_ro

Ekipa do stanu surowego,to taka która go postawi,to raz,jakby kolega miał ściany i szukał ekip do poszczegółnych etapów wykończenia to by napisał,kogo szuka.
EOT

----------


## Magdalena P

Czy ktoś mógłby napisać parę słów o architekt pani Zietek z Wejherowa? Czy warto się na nią zdecydować - podobno niedroga, ale czy rzetelna?

----------


## daro31ie

> Czy ktoś mógłby napisać parę słów o architekt pani Zietek z Wejherowa? Czy warto się na nią zdecydować - podobno niedroga, ale czy rzetelna?


Witam

Pani Zietek robiła mi adaptacje projektu z kilkoma zmianami takimi jak nap. podpiwniczenie + kilka dok potrzebnych do pozwolenia na budowe.
Same pozytywy 

Polecam daro31ie

----------


## Magdalena P

A mogę zapytać ile kosztowała cię adaptacja ze zmianami? może być na PW

----------


## ruda-ja

> Prosze o polecenie dobrego elektryka, hydraulika i kogos od instalacji gazowej i grzejnikow, ktory zrobi kompleksowo instalacje w domku jednorodzinnym w okolicy pruszcza gd.



Elektryk Pan Andrzej Miernik tel 606-987-362 - SUPER! - zarówno jeśli chodzi o robotę jak i o kulturę osobistą (to taka osoba której dawałam klucz do w pełni wyposażonego domu, pełne zaufanie). Naprawdę polecam.

Hydraulika, inst.gazowa etc Pan Bartek tel: 669-210-606- od poziomu zero do odpalenia pieca w kotłowni (w zeszłym tygodniu  :big grin:  ) łącznie w przyłączami. Cenowo znośnie, wykonanie b.dobre, tylko chyba z terminami krucho. 



pozdrawiam

----------


## daro31ie

> A mogę zapytać ile kosztowała cię adaptacja ze zmianami? może być na PW


Poszło kolego na pw

Pozdrawiam daro31ie

----------


## Tomi 2

Polecam sympatycznych Panów: Zbyszka i Pawła. Chociaż obaj są z Kościerzyny, to codzienny dojazd na budowę w okolice Gdańska nie jest dla nich problemem. Ocieplenie domu, płyty G-K, cekolowanie - wszystko na wysokim poziomie. 
Zawsze punktualni, solidni i kulturalni. Mimo młodego wieku Panowie mają duże doświadczenie w swoim fachu, chętnie służą radą, wspólnie rozwiązują wszelkie napotkane problemy, nie ma dla nich rzeczy niemożliwych. 
W razie potrzeby sami kupują i organizują przywóz towaru na budowę. Jeśli po pracy okaże się, że zostało trochę materiału, to jest możliwość zwrotu do sklepu. 
Dysponują profesjonalnym sprzętem, po czym też można poznać dobrych fachowców. 

Szczerze polecam. Telefon do Pana Zbyszka 601 461 951   :big grin:

----------


## cinkers29

Wtam jak w temacie mozecie polecic kgos? 
Mam juz jednego goscia z polecenia Pan Małaszycki 502572133 jutro jade do niego z projektem pogadac na temat kosztow robocizny itd. 
Moze właśnie ktos z Was z nim wspołpracował i moze sie podzielic bezcennymi informacjami. 
Z góry serdecznie dziekuje. 
Marcin

----------


## bogdan812

> Polecam sympatycznych Panów: Zbyszka i Pawła. Chociaż obaj są z Kościerzyny, to codzienny dojazd na budowę w okolice Gdańska nie jest dla nich problemem. Ocieplenie domu, płyty G-K, cekolowanie - wszystko na wysokim poziomie. 
> Zawsze punktualni, solidni i kulturalni. Mimo młodego wieku Panowie mają duże doświadczenie w swoim fachu, chętnie służą radą, wspólnie rozwiązują wszelkie napotkane problemy, nie ma dla nich rzeczy niemożliwych. 
> W razie potrzeby sami kupują i organizują przywóz towaru na budowę. Jeśli po pracy okaże się, że zostało trochę materiału, to jest możliwość zwrotu do sklepu. 
> Dysponują profesjonalnym sprzętem, po czym też można poznać dobrych fachowców. 
> 
> Szczerze polecam. Telefon do Pana Zbyszka 601 461 951


*Tomi 2* ,a  co ci panowie sympatyczni u ciebie robili !!!
Logujesz się 15.11 pierwszy raz i odrazu 2 posty zachwalajace Pana Zbyszka i Pawłą. na dwóch róznych stronach
*BIAŁA LISTA NIE DLA IDIOTÓW !!!*

----------


## Wosto

> Witam
> 
> Ostatnio robiłem *świadectwo energetyczne* i z czystym sumieniem polecam p.Mariusza *606-216-127*. W razie czego można powołać sie na Michała   
> 
> pozdrawiam


Skorzystałem - i również polecam    :big grin:

----------


## Wosto

> Witam.
> 
> Tym razem chciałbym polecić Firmę DESTO z Rumi.
> Kończyli u mnie kotłownie i uważam, że jak najbardziej zasługują na to , aby polecić ich na forum.
> Szybko i bezproblemowo i co najważniejsze bez ściemniania.
> Nawet pozamiatali po sobie i po ich pracy było czyściej niż przed. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Przyłączam się do tej opinii. U mnie wykonywali wyposażenie kotłowni wraz z rozruchem (duże podziękowania dla Tomka vel "Małego"- ich rozruchowca - szacunek dla Jego zaangażowania i wiedzy). Jedna z nielicznych ekip, po których pozostaje dobre wspomnienie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cinkers29

Witam ponownie
Jakie sa ceny za uslugi inspektora nadzoru i kierownika budowy?
Interesuja mnie namiary na sprawdzonego dobrego kieronika budowy i inspektora nadzoru takich co to bywaja na budowach i interesuja sie faktycznie wykonywana robota!

Pzdr
Marcin

----------


## clene

Witam,
Poszukujemy ekipy do stanu surowego (otwartego lub zamknietego) w okolicach Redy najlepiej lub takich którzy dojadą. Zamierzamy zacząć na wisonę - czy ktoś może polecic?
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam,
Kasia

----------


## Michał - Grand

POLECAM FACHOWCÓW SOLIDNYCH  I WARTYCH POLECAENIA :

KUCHNIE - PAN MICHAŁ I MARIUSZ - 607562443

SCHODY - FIRMA SCHODY KWIDZIŃSKI - 691697677

----------


## Lasek

> Witam ponownie
> Jakie sa ceny za uslugi inspektora nadzoru i kierownika budowy?
> Interesuja mnie namiary na sprawdzonego dobrego kieronika budowy i inspektora nadzoru takich co to bywaja na budowach i interesuja sie faktycznie wykonywana robota!
> 
> Pzdr
> Marcin


Jak kierownik dobry to po co jeszcze inspektor nadzoru?

----------


## tomosiek

w końcu przeprowadziłem się do nowego domku więc pora podzielić się wiedzą co do wykonawców
stan surowy budowała mi firma której raczej bym nie polecił nikomu, dachówkę kładł mi Andrzej tel: 696868876 w miare szybko i dokładnie polecam, tynki wew. gipsowe szymbud tel:510711920 napewno tanio i szybko, co do jakości też nie można mieć większych zastrzeżeń, 
okna drewniane bardzo dobre i tanie firma drew-trans spod człuchowa, poprawiali mi jedną sprawę i okazali się bardzo słowni i sumienni

najlepsze wrażenie zrobił na mnie p. tomek tel:669949977 projektant branży sanitarnej, ekspresowo załatwił mi pozwolenie na budowę szamba, przyłącze wodociągowe i świadectwo energetyczne w dobrej cenie

----------


## MartaPR

> A teraz dodatkowo mogę polecić kafelkarza p. Henryka Kunowskiego. Pracował u mojej siostry, siostrzenicy i u mnie. Chłopak jest super precyzyjny ! W pracy myśli i stara się wykonywać ją idealnie. Służy radą i pomocą w wielu "budowlanych problemach". U mnie pracował na okrągłym tarasie i zaokrąglonych schodach łącząc kafle o różnych kształtach. Efekt jego pracy jest rewelacyjny. Kafle wokół okrągłych kolumn wycinał tak, jakby były z papieru, mimo że przecież ten idealny kształt ukryty jest pod cokolikami. *Nieustająco podziwiam i polecam ! Henryk Kunowski tel. 516 82 29 70* 
> 
> Ze mną Pan Henryk się umówił wszystko było ok ale przysłał kogoś innego do pracy i jakość już nie ta... pomimo że niby cały czas "prowadził" pracę.
> Chyba za duzo ofert z tego forum



Witam!

pierwszy raz na tym forum - ale chciałam sie podzielić dobrym wrażeniem -

Pewnie tak właśnie jest - człowiek jeden a ofert wiele -
warto się upewnić, że na pewno osobiście wykona pracę - bo jest bardzo dobrym glazurnikiem. 

Właśnie skończyli u mnie - 2 łazienki, hall, kuchnię i parę drobnych rzeczy. Uratował niemiłosiernie krzywe kafle w hallu (ja już bym się poddała i gotowa byłam zrezygnować z tych kafli). Nie musiałam nigdzie jeździć, gdy czegoś zabrakło to panowie radzili sobie sami. Bardzo terminowo, ładnie i czysto wykonana praca. 

Ja bardzo polecam pana Henryka i jego współpracownika -
nowe pokolenie fachowców  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Anna Krause

Witam Wszystkich 
Czas budowy domu to mnóstwo stresu zwlaszcza jak ekipy maja rozne podejscie do terminowosci realizacji i co najwazniejsze do jakosci z posrod wielu ekip ktore sie przewinely godna polecenia jest zespoł Pana Zbyszka Berendta Panowie wywiazali sie terminowo zrobili to precyzyjnie dodatkowo proponowali po wykonaniu tynkow pokrycie ich masa ktora po zatarciu nie wymaga szlifowania jak cekol Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic tego wykonawce dla zainteresownia tel 502-561-186 lub 58-629-81-67

----------


## TYMOTEUSZ123

Już się nie dziwię, że większość użytkowników o większości wykonawców pisze "partacze"... ja walczę prawi rok z budową i ręce mi opadają... połowę wywaliłem, bo miałem "minimalne" wymagania...

W 100% mogę polecić mojego wykonawcę *ogrzewania* (kotłownia, podłogówka, grzejniki) *instalacji wodnej, kanalizacyjnej i gazowej*: Mirek Wielgocki - HYDREX tel. 509-310-243, bardzo porządny facet, z kompletem uprawnień, sympatyczni i na poziomie pracownicy, terminowo, rzeczowo, fachowo i super dokładnie /widać, że lubi to co robi/ sam wymyśla co jak rozwiązać żeby naprawdę działało, jak potrzeba sam coś skonstruuje i ślicznie wyspawa, myśli o portfelu inwestora, chociaż swoją pracę także niemało ceni, ale było warto, po prostu żadnych problemów.

PS Robią też instalacje solarne - u mnie nie wystarczyło środków  :wink:  więc się nie wypowiem, ale znajomy ich chwali i za tę robotę.

----------


## Pat&Pio

> Witam ponownie
> Jakie sa ceny za uslugi inspektora nadzoru i kierownika budowy?
> Interesuja mnie namiary na sprawdzonego dobrego kieronika budowy i inspektora nadzoru takich co to bywaja na budowach i interesuja sie faktycznie wykonywana robota!
> 
> Pzdr
> Marcin


My mamy kierownika budowy, z resztą polecany na tym forum, który bierze od ok.1500 do 2.200pln za calosc placone w ratach, tj. po zalaniu ław, po zakonczeniu SSO, i po oddaniu budynku do uzytkowania. Rozmawialismy i z takim co chciał 4tys....
Znajomi mieli kierownika budowy od "podpisów" zatrudnili wiec inspektora nadzoru. Do postawienia SSO placili mu m-cznie 1200pln (w 2007r.), a kiedy prace przeszly juz do środka budynku brał za pojedynczą wizyte, ale nie pamietam juz dokladnie ile - kwota rzedu 100-200pln.

Pare postow wyzej pytałeś o pana Małaszyckiego.Czy chodzi Ci o p.Romana Małaszyckiego? Mielismy z nim kontakt, generalnie dostalismy namiary na niego od znajomych, ktorzy byli zachwyceni nim, budowąich domu przez niego wykonaną, współpraca z nim, kulturą ekipy, etc - ponoc czekali na niego rok. Nam trudno bylo z nim rozmawiac, nie mial czasu zrobic wyceny..., byc moze byl bardzo zajety w tym okresie, nie wiem, generalnie wiec zrezygnowalismy.

----------


## PAWPIO

Witam.
Poszukuje jakieś sprawnej i dokładnej  ekipy do ułożenia kostki brukowej dosyć duża ilość więc nie może być to 2 czy 3 chłopa  :Smile:  , macie może kogoś takiego na oku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej74

> Witam.
> Poszukuje jakieś sprawnej i dokładnej  ekipy do ułożenia kostki brukowej dosyć duża ilość więc nie może być to 2 czy 3 chłopa  , macie może kogoś takiego na oku.
> Pozdrawiam


rotbud 586835665, 513181531 - 160 m2 położyli w 4 dni /w tym jeden dzień lało i nie pracowali/, jak wpadło 10 chłopa to byłem w szoku..., ale dokładnie, doradzą.

----------


## PAWPIO

Witam. 
Czy ktoś moze korzystał z uług firmy układającej kostkę AK-Adam Kobiela ze Strzebielina??

----------


## Krzyzak

Z przyjemnością dodaję do białej listy producenta mebli tapicerowanych. Byłem kiedyś u kolegi i widziałem jego meble, które robił ten pan, więc wziąłem namiary i zamówiłem. Po 2 tygodniach mebelki są u mnie - wykonanie solidne, cena naprawdę dobra, bo to producent.
Chodziłem po Ikeach, Klerach i innych sklepach, ale niestety sprzedają tam nieciekawe klocki, jakby ciosane siekierą. Do tego twarde i niewygodne.

No ale dość tych peanów - oto namiary:

http://www.omega.stg.pl/

na stronie są przykładowe mebelki, kontakt i wszystko co potrzebne.
Skóry są naprawdę fajne - zawsze bałem się, że są zimne itd., ale przez jakieś specjalne wypełnienie po chwili robi się naprawdę komfortowo (nie za gorąco, na pewno nie zimno). Meble warto obejrzeć na żywo, bo np. puff ze strony wygląda brzydko a na żywo bardzo zyskuje.

Jeszcze dodam od siebie, że podobne meble w nowym salonie BRW przy Castoramie były przynajmniej 50% droższe  :ohmy: 

jeszcze mały edit:
- kierowca pomógł mi wnieść mebelki do domu (nie jest to standard w innych sklepach)
- okazało się, że jeden fotel ma nierówne nóżki - po telefonie sam właściciel przyjechał i to poprawił; jeszcze tego samego dnia, a była to sobota.

----------


## lukas12611261

Witam


Z czystym sumieniem polecam ekipe dekarzy WOJTEK GROSZ  z okolic Nowej karczmy. Wykonali mi dach sprawnie, rewelacyjne ceny. tel do Wojtka 693823317. Mozna przy kontakcie powołac sie na Łukasza z Pruszcza

----------


## alex2009

Witam,
jesteśmy na etapie ocieplania elewacji w domu jednorodzinnym pod Gdańskiem, i chciałabym polecić niektórych dotychczasowych wykonawców - część z nich właśnie z białej listy.
1. Okna z firmy* Megabud* - okna bardzo ładne, jak na razie jestem zadowolona ze współpracy, każdy problem traktowany jest przez Pana Michała poważnie, przyjeżdża na budowę jeśli są jakieś wątpliwości, 
2. Tynki wewn. - *Andrzej Krencki * tel.603-94-39-25 - tynki gładkie, solidni fachowcy, sympatyczni, ale jednak kilka gniazdek zatynkowali...- trzeba pilnować,
3.Wylewki - *Serafin Marek* tel.601-831-484 - solidnie, szybko, dobra robota,
4. Instalacje wodne i kanalizacyjne, ogrzewanie podłogowe, szambo, odkurzacz centralny, a nawet kominki z montażem i rozprowadzeniem powietrza - firma *Aquatic* z Lublewa - mają swoich podwykonawców, a na materiałach dość korzystne ceny (trzeba się oczywiście targować...). Mamy jak na razie za sobą dwa etapy współpracy i wszystko układa się jak należy - a sympatyczny Pan Tomek tel. 510-158-102 stara się zawsze rozwiązać każdy problem,
5. Dekarz *Piotr Szlija* z ekipą (u nas robili jako podwykonawcy firmy Ambit z Kokoszek, gdzie kupowaliśmy dachówkę) - tel. 501-496-232 , oprócz dachów wiem, że robią też podbitkę, ocieplenie wełną, płyty karton-gips i inne.
Tych wykonawców polecam, i pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## ewa_rk

*Dariusz Balas - geodeta, tel. 058 622 11 69 lub 0 601 635 071* polecam usługi tego Pana.
Szybko, sprawnie, konkretnie i cenowo "do przełknięcia". 
I tak trzymać!

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

z czystym sumieniem polecam Firme *Uslugi Remontowo-Budowlane Andrzej Kiedrowski* z Polczyna tel *0 506 512 308*

ekipa z Kaszub,ale..do Rewy dojechali  :wink: 

U nas wykonali wymiane podbitki i tynk zewnetrzny..ale zajmuja sie (jak w nazwie) prawie wszystkim...

Kupili material,przywiezli i po robocie posprzatali a odpady wywiezli   :big grin:  
Wielka szkoda,ze poznalam Pana Andrzeja na koniec budowy,bo takich wykonawcow i sobie i innym zycze!  :smile:

----------


## WOJTEK1001

WITAM WSZYSTICH. 
CHCIAŁ BYM SIE WSZYSTKIM POCHWALIĆ ŻĘ DZIS ZAKONCZYLA SIE BUDOWA MOJEGO WSPANIALEGO DOMU. 
WSZYSTKO POSZŁO REWELACYJNIE I BEZPROBLEMOWO. 
A DUZA W TYM ZASŁUGA EKIPY JAKA MI POLECONO. 
LUDZIE WSPANIALI.ZALATWIALI ZA MNIE WSZYSTKO CO POTRZEBA.WSZYSTKIE MATERIALY . 
UZYSKALEM WIELE POMOCNYCH RAD POPROSTU PEŁEN PROFESJONALIZM 
PRACE POSZŁY BARDZO SZYBKO . W 5 TYGODNI MIALEM JUZ STAN SUROWY Z DACHEM.A SCIANY SA TAK PROSTE ZE KAFELKI MOZNA KŁAŚĆ HI HI!!!!!!!!!! 
POLECAM GORACO FIRME PANA ZAKRZEWSKIEGO . 
JEZELI KTOS PRAGNIE BEZ PROBLEMOW SIE WYBUDOWAC TO POLECAM. 
TEL 583080503 LUB KOM 607226455

----------


## daro31ie

> WITAM WSZYSTICH. 
> CHCIAŁ BYM SIE WSZYSTKIM POCHWALIĆ ŻĘ DZIS ZAKONCZYLA SIE BUDOWA MOJEGO WSPANIALEGO DOMU. 
> WSZYSTKO POSZŁO REWELACYJNIE I BEZPROBLEMOWO. 
> A DUZA W TYM ZASŁUGA EKIPY JAKA MI POLECONO. 
> LUDZIE WSPANIALI.ZALATWIALI ZA MNIE WSZYSTKO CO POTRZEBA.WSZYSTKIE MATERIALY . 
> UZYSKALEM WIELE POMOCNYCH RAD POPROSTU PEŁEN PROFESJONALIZM 
> PRACE POSZŁY BARDZO SZYBKO . W 5 TYGODNI MIALEM JUZ STAN SUROWY Z DACHEM.A SCIANY SA TAK PROSTE ZE KAFELKI MOZNA KŁAŚĆ HI HI!!!!!!!!!! 
> POLECAM GORACO FIRME PANA ZAKRZEWSKIEGO . 
> JEZELI KTOS PRAGNIE BEZ PROBLEMOW SIE WYBUDOWAC TO POLECAM. 
> TEL 583080503 LUB KOM 607226455


Mam odczucie ze to czysta reklama, ale moze sie myle

pozdrawiam daro31ie

----------


## WOJTEK1001

WITAM KOLEGE!
NIE ROBIE NIKOMU REKLAMY  ALE UWIERZ ZE JEZELI CZLOWIEKOWI PRZED ROZPOCZZECIEM BUDOWY ZNAJOMI OSTRZEGALI ZE BUDOWA DOMU TO TYLE STRESU I TRZEBA NON STOP WSZYSTKIEGO PILNOWAC ZEBY BYLO DOBRZE A RZECZYWISTOSC OKAZALA SIE ZUPELNIE ODWROTNA TO NAPRAWDE WARTO SIE TYM POCHWALIC.
A ZE POLECE KOMUS EKIPE PANA ZAKRZEWSKIEGO I KTOS BY MIAL NA TYM TYLKO SKORZYSTAC TO CHYBA NIE JEST NIC ZLEGO.
MAM NADZIEJE ZE DALSZE ETAPY BUDOWY BEDA TAK SPOKOJNE JAK TEN.POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH NIEDOWIARKOW  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
MOZE KTOS PRZY OKAZJI POLECI NAPRAWDE SOLIDNYCH TYNKARZY????

----------


## wojtas122

Ja nie bedę kręcił i podszywał się pod ,,zadowolonego klienta" tylko napiszę:   
Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje ,,coś" z metalu (ogrodzenia,bramy,zadaszenia,schody, balustrady itp.) kute artystycznie (nie składane tylko ręcznie kute) to polecam usługi swojej firmy.Więcej na P.W.  :Wink2:  pozdrowionka

----------


## daro31ie

Na etapie mojej budowy mogę dokonać wpisu na białą listę wykonawców, za rzetelność, wykonanie, podejście do klienta:
1) Betoniarnia Niestępowo, kupiłem cały beton i bloczki betonowe, kontakt Marcin 508100795
2) Skład budowlany w Niestępowie, kontakt Darek 508294035
3) Tartak Sulęczyno- poprostu super, kontakt Darek 696436070
4) Łopusiewicz Rafał. Usługi stolarskie, Wykonanie dachu- solidnie, szybko, profesjonalnie, kontakt 512497582

Naprawdę wszystkie te firmy mogę spokojnie polecić, możecie sie na mnie powołać. Darek Kiełpino
pozdrawiam Daro31ie

----------


## Mały

Wojtek 1001 - ale po co ten krzyk? My głusi nie jesteśmy.  :cool:   (chyba, że na narzekania żony...  :wink:  ).

----------


## marjucha

> Wojtek 1001 - ale po co ten krzyk? My głusi nie jesteśmy.   (chyba, że na narzekania żony...  ).


Czyżby Ania Ci coś opowiadała  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> Wojtek 1001 - ale po co ten krzyk? My głusi nie jesteśmy.   (chyba, że na narzekania żony...  ).
> 
> 
> Czyżby Ania Ci coś opowiadała


 Ohoho - chyba mamy to samo...  :cool:

----------


## WOJTEK1001

HEELLOOOOO ALE KTO TU KRZYCZY1  :Wink2:  
JESTEM BARDZO SPOKOJNY ,MNIE NAWET ZONA NIE POTRAFI ROZZLOWSCIC JAK NARAZIE.
MOZE WSZYSTKO PRZEDEMNA !
TERAZ CICHO-POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH   :oops:

----------


## Izulek

Wojtku wyłącz po prostu Capslock'a  :smile:

----------


## WOJTEK1001

Aha!
Jestem nowy i nie znam do konca zasad.
Obiecuje poprawę.
Dziekuje za pomoc.
Tynkarzy juz wybralem.Jestesmy po wstepnych ustaleniach
pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## OlafŁukasz

na ten etap budowy, który mam za sobą moge polecić:

- pan Paweł Miętki 792102440 który pracuje z panem Zbyszkiem - razem wykonali u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza, gładzie oraz pomalowanie sufitów, znalazłem ich na tym forum; fachowo, uczciwie, kulturalnie; bez problemu wykonali mi też różne dodatkowe prace, na które inni rozpieszczeni niedawnym boomem fachowcy nie chcieli się fatygować
- kierownik instalacji elektrycznych p. Sławomir Sokół tel. 501441198

P.S. jak dobrze pójdzie to niedługo polecę też kierownika d/s gazowych... to mój... trzeci kierownik gazowy...

----------


## zientas

Przeczytałem listę z prawie ostatniego roku ale nikt nie poleca żadnego biura projektowego, potrzebuję adoptować gotowy projekt zmienić troszkę dach i wydłużyć oraz poszeżyć garaż.
czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego o w miarę rozsądnych cenach.
zientas

----------


## motylanogha

możecie polecic jakiegoś tapicera w Gdańsku?

----------


## Krzyzak

kilka stron wcześniej podałem namiary na tapicera z Pruszcza Gdańskiego - wystarczy użyć funkcji Szukaj  :smile:

----------


## Guerlain

> Napisał marioroz1976
> 
> Witam drodzy forumowicze. Mam pytanie : późną wiosną , latem chce ruszyć z budową domku w cedrach małych - 20km od gdąńska. Moze pomożecie z namiarem na dobrą ekipę budowlaną do stanu surowego z dachem. Oraz kierownika budowy. Solidnych i niekoniecznie drogich 
> 
> 
> Jerzy Zakrzewski vel Cygan - to stan surowy z więźbą - polecani kilkukrotnie w tym wątku
> 
> Kier. Bud. - Krzysztof Włodarz - na razie brak zastrzeżeń - może nie najtańszy ale solidny, służy fachową radą, pojawia się na budowie w kluczowych momentach, załatwia wszystkie formalności w urzędach....
> 
> ...



A czy mógłbys na pv podać mniej wiecej jak wygląda cenowo p.Włodarz? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Dyszak

Szukam świetnego stolarza. Prosze o namiary

----------


## Izulek

Poszukaj kilka stron wcześniej, polecałam swojego p. Roman Breza

----------


## lukas12611261

Witam


Szukam ekipy do instalacji co i cwu. Dom w okolicach Pruszcza gdańskiego, mozecie kogos ostatnio polecić, kilka ekip z tej strony ma juz zajete terminy

----------


## Berdi

Witam wszystkich !

W zeszłym roku na jesień zakończyliśmy budowę domu z firmą Fabryka Domów z Rumii a zamieszkaliśmy w nim jakieś 2 miesięce temu. Jest to dom zbudowany w technologii szkieletowej.

Na początku budowy pisałam już pierwsze pozytywne opinie na temat naszej współpracy z tą firmą, a teraz chciałabym je powtórzyć  :smile:  Budowa przeszła nam bez większych problemów, a te drobne - bez których żadna budowa się nie obejdzie - rozwiązywane były od ręki. Chciałabym podkreślić, że bardzo doceniamy profesjonalizm państwa Michałowskich i nie są to puste słowa. Zdobyli nasze zaufanie i wierzymy w to, że wykonali kawał dobrej roboty. W rezultacie mamy wspaniały, piękny dom, w którym czujemy się rewelacyjnie  :smile:  Współpracowaliśmy z kilkoma firmami i Fabryka Domów to właściwie jedyna z którą nie mieliśmy problemów. 

A na koniec chciałabym przytoczyć sytuację, która dowodzi życzliwości tej firmy i tego, że naprawdę traktuje swojego klienta z uwagą i odpowiedzialnością. Na początku pierwszych dużych mrozów w grudniu okazało się że w górnej łazience nie mamy wody, najpierw tylko ciepłej, potem już też zimnej. Byliśmy przekonani, że zamarzły nam rury, więc natychmiast skontaktowaliśmy się z panią Eveliną. Od razu następnego dnia przyjechała do nas z panem Piotrem i razem próbowaliśmy rozwiązać tą sytuację. Pan Piotr razem z moim mężem "badali sprawę" przez cały dzień. Na końcu okazało się, że mój mąż zdecydował, iż pod zabudowę wanny od strony ściany warto wsadzić całą masę styropianu, który został po budowie. Myślał, że to będzie dodatkowe ocieplenie. Niestety przez to stworzył się pod wanną termos. Do tego mój ojciec, który pomagał przy robieniu hydrauliki "domowym sposobem", w swojej nadgorliwości powciskał za głęboko rury. Wszystko to razem spowodowało, że rury zamarzły. Pan Piotr razem z mężem wycięli kawałek tej nieszczęsnej zabudowy, wydłubali ten styropian, rozmrozili rury i jeszcze gustownie zakleili wielką dziurę, którą trzeba było zrobić  :smile:  Na razie jej nie zaklejamy, żeby pamiętać o tym, że nie warto się uszczęśliwiać na siłę  :wink:  Bardzo dziękujemy za tą bezinteresowną pomoc  :smile: 

Myślę sobie, że już więcej nie będę w życiu raczej domu budować, ale jeśli by się to miało zdarzyć, to zapukam do Fabryki Domów na pewno  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Berdi

P.S. Budowa w Gdańsku w Kiełpinie Górnym. Podaję kontakt - jak by ktoś miał pytania - [email protected]

----------


## Malgorzatka

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich Noworocznie! Przeglądam ten wątek i przeglądam, ale nie mogę znaleźć kontaktu na sprawdzonego kier-buda. Interesuje mnie taki z okolic Żukowa najlepiej. Czy możecie kogos polecić?

----------


## Mały

> Wykończenia wewnętrzne -izolacja poddasza, płyty g-k, cekolowanie i malowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
> Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-60       
> Skończyli u mnie 2 tygodnie temu i jest to  ekipa z której jestem zadowolony.
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
> Mały polecił tę ekipę na str.9


 A i polecam ponownie - jeśli ktoś ma potrzebę to ów wykonawca ma wolne terminy (zima) i zaprasza.

----------


## polonista

Z trudem urządzam sobie mieszkanie pod Pruszczem i wiecie co? Przyszła mi do głowy taka myśl, że łatwiej jest znaleźć uczciwego i porządnego ślusarza, spawacza czy tokarza, niż budowlańca (na ten przykład: kafelkarza). Dlaczego tak się dzieje?

----------


## daszaA

Witam
Mogę polecić wykonawców, którzy u mnie pracowali i z których jestem zadowolona:
cekolowanie+płyty+wełna Waldek721 225 001 i Łukasz 663 827 685
kafelkowanie Darek 517 457 700
kostka brukowa Arek 604 881 190
stolarz od kuchni i nie tylko Piotr 606 486 298
parkiet (tylko jesion) Firma Modus 602 220 431 

Z wyżej wymienionych jestem zadowolona z wykonania prac i co też ważne z uczciwości.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

> Napisał darek.kierz
> 
> Wykończenia wewnętrzne -izolacja poddasza, płyty g-k, cekolowanie i malowanie. Szybko, niedrogo, konkretnie:
> Zdzisław Rybajn tel. 0503-983-60       
> Skończyli u mnie 2 tygodnie temu i jest to  ekipa z której jestem zadowolony.
> Polecam z czystym sumieniem.
> Mały polecił tę ekipę na str.9 
> 
> 
>  A i polecam ponownie - jeśli ktoś ma potrzebę to ów wykonawca ma wolne terminy (zima) i zaprasza.


darek.kierz
zgubiłeś ostatnią cyfrę telefonu do p. Zdzisława. Czy mogę prosić o trochę więcej info. na temat tego wykonawcy (konkretne ceny, solidność, terminowóść)?

----------


## wojtas122

> Z trudem urządzam sobie mieszkanie pod Pruszczem i wiecie co? Przyszła mi do głowy taka myśl, że łatwiej jest znaleźć uczciwego i porządnego ślusarza, spawacza czy tokarza, niż budowlańca (na ten przykład: kafelkarza). Dlaczego tak się dzieje?


takie czasy  :Wink2:  w każdej branży są ,,czarne owce"

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał darek.kierz
> 
> ...


 Rzeczywiście - przepraszam - 0503-983-601. Ceny dość niskie, jakość i terminowość zdecydowanie dobra.

----------


## 11beata

> WITAM WSZYSTICH. 
> CHCIAŁ BYM SIE WSZYSTKIM POCHWALIĆ ŻĘ DZIS ZAKONCZYLA SIE BUDOWA MOJEGO WSPANIALEGO DOMU. 
> WSZYSTKO POSZŁO REWELACYJNIE I BEZPROBLEMOWO. 
> A DUZA W TYM ZASŁUGA EKIPY JAKA MI POLECONO. 
> LUDZIE WSPANIALI.ZALATWIALI ZA MNIE WSZYSTKO CO POTRZEBA.WSZYSTKIE MATERIALY . 
> UZYSKALEM WIELE POMOCNYCH RAD POPROSTU PEŁEN PROFESJONALIZM 
> PRACE POSZŁY BARDZO SZYBKO . W 5 TYGODNI MIALEM JUZ STAN SUROWY Z DACHEM.A SCIANY SA TAK PROSTE ZE KAFELKI MOZNA KŁAŚĆ HI HI!!!!!!!!!! 
> POLECAM GORACO FIRME PANA ZAKRZEWSKIEGO . 
> JEZELI KTOS PRAGNIE BEZ PROBLEMOW SIE WYBUDOWAC TO POLECAM. 
> TEL 583080503 LUB KOM 607226455


ja niestety nie polecam tej firmy, sami budowlancy to super chlopaki, ale z szefem to trudno sie dogadac. Wystarczy przy 1 rozmowie posłuchac jego licznym opowiesci o jego problemach z innymi inwestorami. jak ktos ma duzo kasy i malo wiedzy to polecam ta ekipe. Fakt szybko, sprawnie ale bardzo drogo wychodzi cała budowa.

----------


## zientas

szukam ekip do stanu surowego zamkniętego, start od wkopania łopaty.
proszę o namiary bo chcę projekt wysyłać do wyceny i ruszać na wiosnę.
pozdrawiam
zientas

----------


## Sandacz

> Napisał WOJTEK1001
> 
> WITAM WSZYSTICH. 
> CHCIAŁ BYM SIE WSZYSTKIM POCHWALIĆ ŻĘ DZIS ZAKONCZYLA SIE BUDOWA MOJEGO WSPANIALEGO DOMU. 
> WSZYSTKO POSZŁO REWELACYJNIE I BEZPROBLEMOWO. 
> A DUZA W TYM ZASŁUGA EKIPY JAKA MI POLECONO. 
> LUDZIE WSPANIALI.ZALATWIALI ZA MNIE WSZYSTKO CO POTRZEBA.WSZYSTKIE MATERIALY . 
> UZYSKALEM WIELE POMOCNYCH RAD POPROSTU PEŁEN PROFESJONALIZM 
> PRACE POSZŁY BARDZO SZYBKO . W 5 TYGODNI MIALEM JUZ STAN SUROWY Z DACHEM.A SCIANY SA TAK PROSTE ZE KAFELKI MOZNA KŁAŚĆ HI HI!!!!!!!!!! 
> ...


Co to znaczy bardzo drogo wychodzi cała budowa ? tzn. chcesz powiedzieć , że uzgodniliście cenę przed wykonaniem, a później doszły jakieś dodatkowe koszta  :Roll:  możesz to rozwinąć ?

----------


## zientas

czy możecie polecić gdzie nabyć:
bloczki betonowe
silka
suporex biały,
gdzie można negocjować cenę?
Gdzie Wy kupowaliście swoje materiały budowlane?
pozdrawiam
zientas

----------


## Krzyzak

PATOKA w Lublewie Gdańskim
tel. dostępny na tej liście

----------


## ELKA08

> Jestem na etapie budowy mam postawione fundamenty i wylaną posadzkę W przyszłym tygodniu będą stawiać mury .Narzazie z tego co widzę murarz godny polecenia oprócz tego widziałam domy przez niego postawione robota solidna i najważniejsze uczciwi *.Z tego co wiem robią również dachy* .Kto chce namiar proszę pisać na P.W. Moja budowa trwa obok Szemudu i na pewno budują w tamtych rejonach co do dalszych miejscowości kwestia dogadania się z nimi .





> Właśnie kończymy budowę w lutym się wprowadzamy teraz mogę opisać współpracę z firmami 
> *GEODETA* -pan HUBERT 507-458-402 ceny średnie trzeba się dogadać
> *MURARZE*  -dobra ekipa jestem na tak i nie są drodzy
> *PODŁĄCZENIE WODY* -Franciszek Grablowski 603-642-014 już pisałam wcześniej bez zarzutów 
> *TYNKI MASZYNOWE I POSADZKI * -Eltech tynki w miarę dobrze są nie dociągnięcia ale do przeskoczenia a posadzki fatalnie chyba że ktoś chce wylewać posadzki samopoziomujące.Tynki wykonuje inna ekipa niż posadzki może dlatego taka różnica 
> *CENTRALNE OGRZEWANIE I HYDRAULIKA* -Mieczysław Olejniczak 788-878-196
> mogę polecić powolny i dokładny zresztą też z polecenia.
> *SUFITY I ZABUDOWY Z GK , SZPACHLOWANIE * -Pan Marek robili u mnie zabudowy z płyt kartonowo gipsowych ocieplenie stropu szpachlowanie i malowanie inne prace wykończeniowe ekipa sprawna  bez zarzutu
> *ELEKTRYK* -Ireneusz Kędzior 600-356-203 szybki nie ma czasu ale ekipę ma dobrą praca zrobiona i na czas
> ...


My mieliśmy szczęście do fachowców bo to ludzie z polecenia innych ludzi oprócz tynkarzy i posadzkarzy Pytania proszę kierować na prywatną wiadomość

----------


## grzecho0

Witam 
Już prawie zakończyłem budowę domu. Przy wyborze wykonawców często decydowałem się na firmy polecane na forum i w wielu przypadkach potwierdziła się solidność wykonawców. I jeśli mogę kogoś polecić to: 

Tynki posadzki p Wicki 693 379 089

Okna Megabud 501 228 741

Dach Dekarz Jarek i Leszek 606 420 385

Stolarz (drzwi schody) 600 144 272

Elektryk 505 020 798

Te firmy polecam, dobrze wspominam współpracę z nimi przy budowie domu .

----------


## zientas

Czy możecie polecić dobrego kierownika budowy, wymagającego, który potrafi trzymać ekipę w garści.

----------


## grzecho0

Ja mam kierownika, który był 2 razy na budowie i musiałem doglądać osobiście prowadzone prace. 



> Czy możecie polecić dobrego kierownika budowy, wymagającego, który potrafi trzymać ekipę w garści.

----------


## marjucha

> Czy możecie polecić dobrego kierownika budowy, wymagającego, który potrafi trzymać ekipę w garści.


A gdzie jest budowa?

----------


## zientas

Nowiny koło Kolbud

----------


## anikka

> Czy możecie polecić dobrego kierownika budowy, wymagającego, który potrafi trzymać ekipę w garści.


Polecam bardzo pana Tomka (601 61 61 62) i pana Piotra, którzy mają ogromne doświadczenie budowlane i ostro bronią interesu inwestora w konfrontacji z wykonawcą - negocjują umowę, sprawdzają materiały, pilnują projektu etc.  Moja budowa jest dosyć skomplikowana, bo to generalna rozbudowa starego szeregowca, trudne kwestie konstrukcyjne, ale już wiele razy przekonałam się, że warto było zatrudnić obu panów.  Polecam!

----------


## rybkin

Witanko!przeczitalem watek,alie nic sie nie mowi o fachowcach od alarmow!?kupilem caly system 2laty   temu i wlasnie zwliekalem z instalcja.alie jak doszedl czas.to wlasnie zrazumialem ze bez fachowca nie dam rady.Blagam o namiar o goosci od alarmy,pozdrawiam!

----------


## bauer311

Poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego. Budowa w gminie Trąbki Wielkie. Powierzchnia 120m3 +30m3 garaż. Dzwoniłem do większości fachowców polecanych na forum i zaobserwowałem zmowę cenową. Wszyscy życzą sobie w okolicach 46-50tys. Uważam, że to trochę dużo. Jeżeli ktoś ma namiary na rzetelnych budowlańców to poproszę na mail [email protected]

----------


## Roman1971

Witam.
Chciałbym ostrzec wszystkich szukających "fachowców - dekarzy" z okręgu Pucka.
Jeśli jesteście na etapie poszukiwań dekarzy to odradzam ekipę z Połczyna. Dach w ich wykonaniu przypomina swoją funkcją "durszlak". Przekonałem się o tym na własnej skórze. Nie mają pojęcia jak się kładzie prawidłowo folię dachową, a o prawidłowym położeniu blachodachówki kończąc. Po prostu na poddaszu zimą są zawieje i zamiecie śnieżne, śniegu nie zabraknie. Folie dachową w niektórych miejscach nawet udało im się położyć "pod włos". Folię na okapie zakończyli tak, że woda zlatuje nie do rynny (ani nawet pod rynnę), lecz po krokwiach, a przy tak "szczelnym położeniu dlachodachówki wody tam nie zabraknie. Na moje pytanie czemu śnieg tak po poddaszu chula padła odpowiedź : to chyba czary. Nie umieją także montować wyłazów ani okien dachowych. Boję się ich wpuścić teraz na dach bo mi blachę porysują, że po kilku latach będzie po niej (farby zaprawkowej nie znają). Nie mogę sobie darować, że dałem się na nich namówić i że nie mogłem być jak to robili (więźbę dachową dopilnowałem i może być).
Gąbkę pod gąsiory i opierzenia zakupili lecz założyć to już im się nie chciało tylko ją schowali pomiędzy folią i blachą, lecz na ich nieszczęście znalazłem ją i potem ją założyli, lecz strasznie im to wyszło. 
Na tym zakończę, bo naprawdę nie da się tego wszystkiego opisać. 
W ŻADNYM WYPADKU DEKARZY Z POŁCZYNA!!!!

----------


## doris65

Ale ten post to powinieneś umieścić na czarnej liście.

----------


## sanowi_

poszukuję dobrego kierownika budowy - takiego, który będzie przyjeżdżal na budowę i sprawdzał postępy i rzetelność wykonania  (a nie tylko dokonywał wpisów) - budowa w kiełpinie górnym

iw

ps. ile średnio kosztuje kierownik budowy za całość

----------


## rybkin

> Poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego otwartego. Budowa w gminie Trąbki Wielkie. Powierzchnia 120m3 +30m3 garaż. Dzwoniłem do większości fachowców polecanych na forum i zaobserwowałem zmowę cenową. Wszyscy życzą sobie w okolicach 46-50tys. Uważam, że to trochę dużo. Jeżeli ktoś ma namiary na rzetelnych budowlańców to poproszę na mail [email protected]


Jak za same mury,to drogo,alie jak w cene wchodzi wiezba dachowa,to akkurat,nestety nie mieszkamy w najtanszej okolicy ,bliscosc Gdanska nabija cene.A czasami taniej wziasc sprawdzonego  z polecenia wykonawce ,niz pozniej naprawiac bledy tego tanszego,bez doswiadczenia!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Jagunia

Witam,

poszukuję kafelkarza, praca w Wejherowie; bardzo proszę o polecane kontakty.

Pozdrawiam
j.

----------


## montolit

witaj jagunia                                                                                            nie chcę być oskarżony o autoreklamę więc wiadomość wysłałem na P.W

----------


## rybkin

Nareszcie zakonczylem z wnetrzem domku! Juppi!
Z czystym serdcem moge polecic pana Bogonskiego,ktory byl majstrem wykonczeniowki,specjalista od 
*kafli,cekoli,malowania,deski barlineckej,bialego montazu
i wszelkiego rodzaju przerobek i usowania niedoskonalosci po wszystkich brygadach*  :smile: 
Rownierz pomogl  w dociepleniuwewnacz i zewnacz. Terminowy i uczciwy.Polecam!  tel 604900869 
www.concept-bud.pl

----------


## maki są piękne

adaptowałem kilka poddaszy w trójmieście i miałem przyjemność nimi współpracować u fachowców trzeba cenić wyobraźnie. jak ktoś chce mogę wkleić parę fotek naprawdę dobra robota od 1 poddasza minęło już 7 lat z ta ekipa  są na skinienie palca jak by co  moge dać namiary  :big tongue:

----------


## maki są piękne

polecam ekipa budowlańców  tel 607505554/691952036   :big grin:

----------


## Sandacz

odnośnie maków ...Jeszcze piękniejsze są posty zachwalające własną firmę lub firmę szwagra  :Wink2:   ale jak widać w dobie spadku zleceń, każda forma darmowej reklamy się przyda...

----------


## maki są piękne

> odnośnie maków ...Jeszcze piękniejsze są posty zachwalające własną firmę lub firmę szwagra   ale jak widać w dobie spadku zleceń, każda forma darmowej reklamy się przyda...


 no niestety kolega się myli ani własna ani szwagra po prostu jak tak czytałem jak wszyscy zachwalali fachowców  wiedz też zdecydowałem się podzielić swoim zadowoleniem z fachowców ci akurat zrobili mi kilka poddaszy w Sopocie na wysoki standard w jednym z nich do dziś mieszkam a robili mi je jako pierwsze a z drugiej strony praca na rynku potrzebuje dobrych i sprawdzonych fachowców   sam teraz postanowiłem wybudować sobie dom dokładnie <dom w makach> jest rewelacyjny i wynajem ekipę  i to sąsiada  co ma firmę rzekomo budowlana do wymurowania stanu surowego no i sie zawiodłem bo nie buli dość dokładni w tym co robili i podziękowałem  jak zrobię stan surowy to na pewno skorzystam z usług fachowców których sam polecam bo na nich się jeszcze nie zawiodłem :smile:

----------


## Sandacz

na pijarowca nadajesz się świetnie  :Wink2:  zresztą nie musisz się tłumaczyć, ty tylko polecasz swoje usługi...., zresztą ludzie czytający forum swój rozum mają. Pozdrawiam

----------


## maki są piękne

> na pijarowca nadajesz się świetnie  zresztą nie musisz się tłumaczyć, ty tylko polecasz swoje usługi...., zresztą ludzie czytający forum swój rozum mają. Pozdrawiam


czyli rozumiem ze to forum to taka przykrywka i ze tu każdy swoja firmę poleca  to do bani taki post każdy ż .. swój towar chwali no nie . to sie pomyliłem ,,,, spadam z tąd

----------


## anSi

> na ten etap budowy, który mam za sobą moge polecić:
> 
> - pan Paweł Miętki 792102440 który pracuje z panem Zbyszkiem - razem wykonali u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza...
> - kierownik instalacji elektrycznych p. Sławomir Sokół tel. 501441198...


Bardzo miło, ze szanowny moj *S*. sprawdzil  sie i na pochwale zasluzyl  :smile:  : ) Dzieki  :smile:  W razie, gdyby był Ci potrzebny ktoś do certyfikatu energetycznego - takze takowe wyzej wymieniony S.S. wykonuje  :smile:

----------


## mkanon

witam

może ktoś polecić ekipę od budowy sieci i przyłącza wod-kan??

----------


## Magdalena P

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania studni na cele ogrodowe w Mostach, znacie może kogoś godnego polecenia i niedrogiego?

----------


## Mały

> witam
> 
> może ktoś polecić ekipę od budowy sieci i przyłącza wod-kan??


 Gdańsk? Saur Neptun...wyłącznie. Monopolista.

----------


## mkanon

saur neptun robi tylko przyłącza a za sieć się nie biorą już dzwonilem. A u mnie warunki wydał GIWK i mam wybudować również 30m sieci. 
Wiec raczej nie monopolista a ceny jakie krzyknęli to prawdziwy kosmos

----------


## Mały

> saur neptun robi tylko przyłącza a za sieć się nie biorą już dzwonilem. A u mnie warunki wydał GIWK i mam wybudować również 30m sieci. 
> Wiec raczej nie monopolista a ceny jakie krzyknęli to prawdziwy kosmos


 Weźmiesz kogos z zewnątrz, a oni go solidnie przetrzepią. Znam już to niestety.
  Niech podadzą kogoś jako podwykonawcę lub polecanego przez nich. Zobacz może firmę na wylocie na Pruszcz po lewej, w tych takich różnych firmach, na Trakcie Św.Wojciecha .Oni współpracowali z nimi. P. Ryszard 0664-587-000 - może pomoże.

----------


## samm

Cenom rzędu 30 tyś. się nie dziw. W Gdańsku mało jest firm. 
Obce firmy mogą mieć problemy z odbiorami.
Z żadnym etapem budowy nie było tyle problemów i biurokracji co z
tym przyłączem. Jak kilka miesięcy temu usłyszałem, że Saur będzie sam
też realizował te przyłączenia, jednocześnie załatwiając wszystkie
papierowe formalności to pomyślałem, że inwestorom będzie lżej.

----------


## anSi

> Napisał mkanon
> 
> witam
> 
> może ktoś polecić ekipę od budowy sieci i przyłącza wod-kan??
> 
> 
>  Gdańsk? Saur Neptun...wyłącznie. *Monopolista*.


Niestety - to prawda. I choc sami nie wykonuja, to jednak sami polecaja wlasciwe firmy, Warto wiec u nich zapytac o firme wykonawcza.

----------


## Kaefce

Witam, poszukuję niedrogiego projektanta do przyłącza wodociągowego. Działka w okolicach Pruszcza Gdańskiego

----------


## Mariola11

> Szukam świetnego stolarza. Prosze o namiary


Jeśli szukasz świetnego stolarza mogę polecić pana Pierzchałę z Miszewa  :big grin:  . Widziałam meble wykonane przez niego  u  znajomych. To była kuchnia, przedpokój i sypialnia - super wykonanie!Teraz ja  mam wykonane przez niego 3 sypialnie: szafka rtv, wielkie biurko komputerowe, toaletki, sekretarzyk, lustra, łóżka. Nie mam do niego najmniejszych zastrzeżeń. Praca wykonana doskonale, w przystępnej cenie, z dobrych materiałów i terminowo. Wszystkie uzgodnienia szczegółowe, każda wątpliwość - telefonicznie wyjaśniana. Przy tym przemiły człowiek. Ścisła czołówka fachowców , z którymi spotkałam podczas trwania budowy i przy wykańczaniu wnętrz. Tel. + 48 601 659 433

----------


## belgrath

Poszukuję dobrego, sprawdzonego kierownika budowy z okolic kaszub. Planuje budowę domku nad jeziorm w konstrukcji szkieletowej z podpiwniczeniem (termin początek około 1 kwietnia  2010).
Planowana inwestycja 15 km od kartuz i 40 km od gdańska.

Pozdrawiam Jacek
[email protected]

----------


## izabela1984

> Witam
> Chce polecić:
> 1. Geologa firme Geoprofil z Gdanska - szybko tanio i solidnie
> 2. Geodetę - Braci KUT z Pruszcza Gd. - szybko, profesjonalnie i w miare tanio
> 3. Michała Rejniaka z Pruszcza Gd.- robi nam projekty przylaczy - pelny profesjonalizm i zaangazowanie w temacie
> 4. P. Marek Siek z Pruszcza Gd. - ciagnal nam wode - robota porzadna - odebrane -zaplacone  
> Do tego wszyscy grzeczni i kulturalni.
> To na razie tyle w miare postepu prac bede dalej udostepniac dobrych fachowcow.


Witam mam pytnie ile kosztował projekt przyłaczy u pana Michała i calkowity koszt (materiał + robocizna) przyłacza wody ?
Pozdrawiam Izabela :smile:

----------


## TAR

Witam mam pytnie ile kosztował projekt przyłaczy u pana Michała i calkowity koszt (materiał + robocizna) przyłacza wody ?
Pozdrawiam Izabela :smile: [/quote]




> wyslalam na priv.

----------


## dana531

Witam.Mam prośbę otóż poszukuję dobrego sprawdzonego hydraulika z okolic Redy, Wejherowa. Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## PIOTRZGDANSKA

'najsampierw' przepraszam moderatora ale wyszukiwanie na tym forum nie jest wcale szybkie i sprawne / jak w desktopie google :Smile: / albo ja jestem niedouczony...suma sumarum pozwalam sobie zadac pytanie o:

a/ *dobra ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza* - taka ktora mozna zostawic w domu i byc spokojnym ze ociepla jak trza i plyta k/g bedzie ok i folie tam gdzie trzeba i w ogole beda myslec nawet za inwestora / robota nieduza i w sierpniu 2010 w gdansku/. Poza ociepleniem bede chcial / raczej musial /sobie pare kominkow wentylacyjnych zrobic-dach kryty papa - moze ta sama ekipa albo jakis znajomy dekarz....

b/ sensownego *stolarza meblowego* co robi meble do sypialni i do kuchni w okleinach naturalnych tak by postaly z 10-20 lat a przy okazji nie ma cen warszawsko-paryskich a i jeszcze posliz budowlany ma liczony w dniach a nie w miesiacach / robota w  lecie-na jesieni...gdansk /

c/ *fachowca do zrobienia kominka z wkladem* w suleczynie w domku

Dziekuje za wszelka pomoc  i jeszcze raz prosze moderatora o wyrozumialosc

Piotr

----------


## cinkers29

> witam
> 
> może ktoś polecić ekipę od budowy sieci i przyłącza wod-kan??



pogadaj  z nimi
pan figiela 516037340
pan jasinski 600077668

dostalem ich z polecenia to sa dwie osobne firmy nie mialem mozliwosci sprawdzenia gdyz budowe sieci przelozylem na przyszly rokQ, ale warto sprobowac i zapytac sie chociaz o ceny :smile:

----------


## Kasia_Artur

Witam,
jestem z tych dalszych okolic  :smile: 
Czy ktoś moze mi polecic firme od wentylacji mechanicznej?

----------


## trojmiasto

witam,

poszukuje architekta z trojmiasta do przebudowy domu. czy ktoś mógłby jakiegoś polecić?

----------


## mazy

Witam, poszukuje dobrej firmy wykonujacej siec i przyłacza wodociagowe, gmina Kosakowo.

----------


## YAROK

> witam,
> 
> poszukuje architekta z trojmiasta do przebudowy domu. czy ktoś mógłby jakiegoś polecić?


witam
polecam Pana Marcina solidny, młody ale doświadczony, zna różnych innych projektanów jeśli potrzeba, przy okazji ceny ma dostępne.
jego tel
602300375
pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## YAROK

> 'najsampierw' przepraszam moderatora ale wyszukiwanie na tym forum nie jest wcale szybkie i sprawne / jak w desktopie google:-)/ albo ja jestem niedouczony...suma sumarum pozwalam sobie zadac pytanie o:
> 
> a/ *dobra ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza* - taka ktora mozna zostawic w domu i byc spokojnym ze ociepla jak trza i plyta k/g bedzie ok i folie tam gdzie trzeba i w ogole beda myslec nawet za inwestora / robota nieduza i w sierpniu 2010 w gdansku/. Poza ociepleniem bede chcial / raczej musial /sobie pare kominkow wentylacyjnych zrobic-dach kryty papa - moze ta sama ekipa albo jakis znajomy dekarz....
> 
> b/ sensownego *stolarza meblowego* co robi meble do sypialni i do kuchni w okleinach naturalnych tak by postaly z 10-20 lat a przy okazji nie ma cen warszawsko-paryskich a i jeszcze posliz budowlany ma liczony w dniach a nie w miesiacach / robota w  lecie-na jesieni...gdansk /
> 
> c/ *fachowca do zrobienia kominka z wkladem* w suleczynie w domku
> 
> Dziekuje za wszelka pomoc  i jeszcze raz prosze moderatora o wyrozumialosc
> ...


witam
Pan od kominka Jakub Niziłek, mam tylko emaila - [email protected]

pozdrawiam
jarek

----------


## hub75

Jeżeli potrzebujecie automatów (siłowników) do *bram przesuwnych lub skrzydłowych* wraz z montażem, mogę polecić znaną na "Białej liście" firmie *Megabud z Rumi*.
Właśnie jestem po montażu automatu przesuwnego BFT, brama wykonana u kowala bez zarzutu współpracuje z automatem. 

Obsługa jak i realizacja zamówienia przez Megabud nie zmieniła się: miło, szybko, sprawnie no i bez "fochów" oraz dodatkowych nieprzewidzianych kosztów  :wink:

----------


## mazy

> 'najsampierw' przepraszam moderatora ale wyszukiwanie na tym forum nie jest wcale szybkie i sprawne / jak w desktopie google/ albo ja jestem niedouczony...suma sumarum pozwalam sobie zadac pytanie o:
> 
> a/ *dobra ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza* - taka ktora mozna zostawic w domu i byc spokojnym ze ociepla jak trza i plyta k/g bedzie ok i folie tam gdzie trzeba i w ogole beda myslec nawet za inwestora / robota nieduza i w sierpniu 2010 w gdansku/. Poza ociepleniem bede chcial / raczej musial /sobie pare kominkow wentylacyjnych zrobic-dach kryty papa - moze ta sama ekipa albo jakis znajomy dekarz....
> 
> b/ sensownego *stolarza meblowego* co robi meble do sypialni i do kuchni w okleinach naturalnych tak by postaly z 10-20 lat a przy okazji nie ma cen warszawsko-paryskich a i jeszcze posliz budowlany ma liczony w dniach a nie w miesiacach / robota w  lecie-na jesieni...gdansk /
> 
> c/ *fachowca do zrobienia kominka z wkladem* w suleczynie w domku
> 
> Dziekuje za wszelka pomoc  i jeszcze raz prosze moderatora o wyrozumialosc
> ...


Moge polecić p. Janusza Pałuczaka,tel. 501-212-956  robil u nas ocieplenie poddasza i kladł płyty k-g. Znalazlam go na Białej Liscie i jestesmy zadowoleni. Ekipa sprawna, umie doradzic i spokojnie mozna zostawic ich w domu. Kontakt z inwestorem bardzo dobry, w razie watpliwosci p. Janusz zawsze dzwonil, takze my bylismy bardzo zadowoleni ze wspolpracy z nimi.

----------


## trojmiasto

> Napisał trojmiasto
> 
> witam,
> 
> poszukuje architekta z trojmiasta do przebudowy domu. czy ktoś mógłby jakiegoś polecić?
> 
> 
> witam
> polecam Pana Marcina solidny, młody ale doświadczony, zna różnych innych projektanów jeśli potrzeba, przy okazji ceny ma dostępne.
> ...


dziekuje za namiary, bede sie kontaktowal. Czy Tobie projektowal wlasnie przebudowe domu? 
pozdrawiam,
Przemek

----------


## polonista

A ja polecam pana Romana z ekipą, który skończył mi robić kafelki w łazience po trzech poprzednich ekipach. O tamtych, z litości nie będę się wypowiadał teraz, bo już częściowo zrobiłem to w innych wątkach. Pan Roman, za przystępną cenę, szybko, solidnie i, przede wszystkim - RÓWNO! - położył resztę kafelek, zafugował i zakończył ten koszmar. Przy okazji, w odróżnieniu od jednego z jego poprzedników okazał się uczciwym człowiekiem i nie musiałem liczyć narzędzi i materiałów. Bardzo gorąco go polecam! Oto numer jego telefonu:

p. Roman *608 573 845*

----------


## dana531

Witam .poszukuję pilnie - sprawdzonego malarza  oraz kafelkarza.ponadto czy mogłabym sie dowiedziec ile płaci się  obecnie za cekolowanie i malowanie.
Interesuje mnie również gdzie za nie duże pieniądze mozna kupić ładne kafle oraz podłogię drewnianą .Będe wdzieczna za podpowież.Pozdrawiam

----------


## rybkin

Popatsz  na 13ej stronie,polecilem mego kafelkarza,oraz malarza.
Na temat kwescji dobrych kafli  :Lol: 
 ,komu co pasuje,my w swojim przypadku.My przeszukaliszmy internet,objezdziliszmywe prawie wszystkie markety w 3miescie,oraz salony kafelkowe.
W koncu kupiliszmy kafle w Nowym Dworze "U Stasia"milo przyjemnie ,kozystnie i szybko.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pi0tr

Gorąco plecam Pana Michała Malinowskiego (Gdańsk Osowa)
U mnie budował stan surowy. Jedyny człowiek którego nie musiałem pilnować.
Rzetelnie, szybko, fachowo, przystępne ceny. Co ważne posiada własne szalunki systemowe i wszelkie niezbędne narzedzia. 

tel. 601-338-477 lub 585525989

----------


## doris65

> Witam
> Czy moze ktos polecic sprawdzona ekipe od elewacji? Moze zle szukalam ale nie znalazlam nikogo w tym watku. Pozdrawiam Ania


Mogę polecić Pana Darka. Robi na Caparolu. Nie jest najtańszy ale naprawdę dobry. Tel. 502 911 858.

----------


## Pat&Pio

Witajcie, szukam wykonawcy instalacji odkurzacza centralnego, możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego?

----------


## plus1

Proszę o informację o kosztach malowania / cekolowania, kafelkowania.
Ciągle słychać że ceny usług budowlanych spadają, ale czy to prawda ..... coś nie da się odczuć

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## kordzik

Polecam usługi glazurnicze - Pan *Henryk Kunowski* z Gdańska tel. *516 822 970*.
Mistrz i pasjonat w swoim fachu.
Dziękujemy - dobra robota
Żona z podziwu nie może wyjść z łazienki.
Jeśli druga łazienka będzie tak samo pięknie wykonana to zamienimy ją na sypialnię  :Smile:

----------


## Antoniusz

My wlasnie mamy gotowy stan surowy zamkniety wraz z elektryka, na 
tę chwilę mozemy polecić:

Naszego *elektryka* Pan Krzysztof Dombrowski(698-128-722) szybko sprawnie i za rozsadne pieniazki.

*Dekarzy* Pan Manfred Liebe z synami (502-826-091) jako jedyny z dekarzy z ktorymi sie kontaktowalismy podal cena za m2 bez dodatkow za orynnowanie za okna itd,itp konkretny gosc i robota super.

*Okna* tu nie bede orginalny firma z tego forum Megabud z Rumi moze nie najtańsi ale potrafili zjechac z cena jak sie przedstawilo konkurencyjna oferte.

*Kierownik* Pan Tomasz Pozarowszczyk(502-723-754) tez z tego forum doradzi zawsze pod tel i na pewno nie jest to kierownik tylko do wpisów w dzienniku :smile: 

Naszej  ekipy od stanu surowego raczej nie polece niby wszystko Ok ale tylko dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach na budowie raz sa potem znikaja na pare dni krotko jak nie stoisz z batem to robota nie idzie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jimmy123

Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z siatki na fundamencie(dość głębokim) betonowym.Całość do ogrodzenia to około 200mb.
Skąd braliście siatkę ogrodzeniową(1.50m) i słupki w dobrej cenie?

Druga sprawa szukam dobrego, taniego(czy to możliwe?) geodety do zrobienia map do celów projektowych i innych które są potrzebne.

Zamierzam rozpocząć budowę w Kielnie.
Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam!

----------


## jimmy123

Error.....Podwójny post:/

----------


## anSi

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z siatki na fundamencie(dość głębokim) betonowym.Całość do ogrodzenia to około 200mb.
> Skąd braliście siatkę ogrodzeniową(1.50m) i słupki w dobrej cenie?


Witaj, siatkę*brałam stąd www.limex.gdansk.pl Firma z Przywidza. Dla mnie wazne było to, ze mogłam sobie wybrac dowolny kolor osłonkii( u mnie jasnoszara)   :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z siatki na fundamencie(dość głębokim) betonowym.Całość do ogrodzenia to około 200mb.
> Skąd braliście siatkę ogrodzeniową(1.50m) i słupki w dobrej cenie?


Witaj, siatkę*brałam stąd www.limex.gdansk.pl Firma z Przywidza. Dla mnie wazne było to, ze mogłam sobie wybrac dowolny kolor osłonkii( u mnie jasnoszara)   :smile:

----------


## dana531

Witam. Jestem na etapie wykończeniówki.Zastanawiamy się nad podłogami i doszliśmy do wniosku, że będziemy kłaść deskę litą z dębu,dlatego mam wielką prośbę , może ktoś wie gdzie stosunkowo niedrogo można kupić podłogi dębowe ,jednocześnie poszukuję fachowca do jej położenia. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Yellow77

> POLECAM GORĄCO PANA MARIUSZA DO WSZELKICH PRAC ZIEMNYCH! 
> Żałuję bardzo, że trafiłam na niego dopiero przy niwelacji terenu. Bardzo dobry sprzęt, praca sprawnie i dokładnie wykonana, konkurencyjne ceny,  przy tym miły, kontaktowy człowiek tel. 0 694 930 102 . U mnie wykonał niwelację terenu wokół domu, wywóz ziemi i jej wyrównanie. Już jestem umówiona na prace przy deszczowni (wykopy, przywóz żwiru) oraz  na etapie końcowym przywóz i rozplantowanie czarnoziemu. Od początku budowy miałam kontakt z kilkoma "koparkowymi", ale pochwalic mogę tylko tego jednego. Pierwszy tani, ale pracę wykonywał długo i niedokładnie, więc w sumie wyszło drożej niż u drogiego. Drugi dobry, ale drogi. Teraz relacja ceny do jakości  extra. POLECAM !


Też polecam Pana Mariusza - określiłbym to w ten sposób:  że jak się ma swojego rodzinnego lekarza tak my mamy swojego rodzinnego koparkowego  :smile:  nikogo innego do prac ziemnych nie biorę. Jak tylko ma jakiś wolny termin to mozna na niego liczyć w 100%. Poza tym Pan Mariusz z bratem zrobili u nas drenaż i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z porządnej roboty. A teren jak by nie było mało przyjazny - kto mieszka w Baninie to wie o czym mowa :smile:  

Jeszcze raz POLECAM

----------


## [email protected]

Witam.
Polecam sympatyczną firme remontowo-budowlaną CHMIEL-BUD .Chociaż firma jest z Kościerzyny, to codzienny dojazd na budowę w okolice Gdańska nie jest dla nich problemem. Ocieplenie domu, płyty G-K, cekolowanie,malowanie, kafelkowanie, ogrodzenia i balustrady - wszystko na wysokim poziomie. 
Zawsze punktualni, solidni i kulturalni. Mimo młodego wieku Panowie mają duże doświadczenie w swoim fachu, chętnie służą radą, wspólnie rozwiązują wszelkie napotkane problemy, nie ma dla nich rzeczy niemożliwych. 
W razie potrzeby sami kupują i organizują przywóz towaru na budowę. Jeśli po pracy okaże się, że zostało trochę materiału, to jest możliwość zwrotu do sklepu. 
Dysponują profesjonalnym sprzętem, po czym też można poznać dobrych fachowców. 

Szczerze polecam. Telefon do Pana MATEUSZA 607-860-071.

----------


## jerzy53

EKIPA MURARZY

Z największą przyjemnością polecam ekipę murarzy Pana Wojtka Kordy tel: 602880802. Robili mi STAN SUROWY (ścianki fundamentowe, chudziak, ściany parteru, strop, schody, ściany poddasza, ścianki działowe, kominy, taras, uwaga: nie robią więźby). Ekipa jest naprawdę rewelacyjna: doskonali fachowcy, wyjątkowo sympatyczni, uczciwi, podpowiadali rozwiązania różnych szczegółów.

----------


## aprilka1000

Pilnie potrzebuje namiary na ekipe 

ktora zajmuje sie montazem piecow na eko groszek + kaloryf.

na siec wod-kan tez .

potem na wykonczeniowke 
 :wink:

----------


## jimmy123

Pilnie szukam ekipy do stanu surowego myślałem nad: 

Jacek Szymichowski-Kiełpino
lub
Usługi Remontowo-Budowlane Marcin Rzeppa 

Kilka razy te ekipy były polecane na forum.Jednak da sie zauważyć coraz więcej "auto reklamy" na forum niestety....
Co możecie mi doradzić?

----------


## TAR

> Pilnie szukam ekipy do stanu surowego myślałem nad: 
> 
> Jacek Szymichowski-Kiełpino
> lub
> Usługi Remontowo-Budowlane Marcin Rzeppa 
> 
> Kilka razy te ekipy były polecane na forum.Jednak da sie zauważyć coraz więcej "auto reklamy" na forum niestety....
> Co możecie mi doradzić?


Mi zbudowal Jacek Szymichowski i jestem bardzo zadowolona, zlecilam mu tez dodatkowe prace. Pan Rzeppa nie odpowiedzial na zapytanie , moze byl zbyt zajety?

----------


## alex2009

U mnie instalacją wod-kan, montażem pieca, kaloryferów, a także instalacji odkurzacza centr. zajmowała się firma Aquatic z Lublewa, do której namiary podawałam kilka stron wcześniej. Jestem zadowolona ze współpracy z tą firmą, polecam.

----------


## mała7x

Witam, Tutaj na forum dawno temu polecano kowala - niejakiego Pana Tomka ale nie podano żadnych informacji poza telefonem. Dlatego pytam czy ktoś obecnie może polecić jakiegoś kowala co mi piękne balustrady zewnętrzne do domu zrobi? Interesuje mnie taki polecany co jego prace można obejrzeć a nie na słowo honoru bo takich fachowców to ja już mam dość;D Oczywiście chodzi mi o kogoś kto dojedzie do Gdańska;]

----------


## aprilka1000

> U mnie instalacją wod-kan, montażem pieca, kaloryferów, a także instalacji odkurzacza centr. zajmowała się firma Aquatic z Lublewa, do której namiary podawałam kilka stron wcześniej. Jestem zadowolona ze współpracy z tą firmą, polecam.


Zadzwonilam tam , no i powiem ze do dzisiaj jestem w szoku !!!!

pozytywnym oczywiscie    ,   Pan Tomek   swietny czlowiek  dogadalam sie z nim od razu , w trzy godziny wiedzialam wszystko wlacznie z docelowa wycena materialow i robocizny.

Dawno nie spotkalam sie z tak profesjonalna obsluga.



Jednak warto posluchac rad forumowiczow.

dzieki

----------


## samm

aprilka1000 

Nie rozumiem 
Po dwóch czy trzech telefonach wygłaszasz
peany na cześć fachowca, który jeszcze
Tobie fizycznie żadnej pracy nie wykonał?
I tak bez obejrzenia przez niego obiektu?
Może chcesz mu krzywdę zrobić bo 
przynajmniej u mnie się włącza światło
ostrzegawcze, że owszem gadane to on ma.

----------


## alex2009

A mi się wydaje, że nie ma co tak od razu krytykować kogoś za to, że jest zadowolony z rozmowy z jakimś fachowcem... Pierwsza wstępna rozmowa to też bardzo ważna rzecz... A opinię na temat wykonanej roboty wystawi po jej zakończeniu.... Pozdrawiam.

----------


## evie_ei

Witam! Bardzo pilnie poszukuję specjalisty do wykonania projektu przyłączy wod-kan. , okolice Pruszcza. /...i proszę nie polecać p. Klawitera/

----------


## Jarrek

Poszukuje dobrego, pilnego Kierownika budowy, znajacego sie na rzeczy, ktory dopilnuje ekipe budowlana i bedzie bral czynny udzial w waznych etapach budowy. budowa w Gdyni wiczlinie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## TAR

> Witam! Bardzo pilnie poszukuję specjalisty do wykonania projektu przyłączy wod-kan. , okolice Pruszcza. /...i proszę nie polecać p. Klawitera/


Polecam Michała Rejniaka, bylam bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Krzyzak

Ja polecam małą wytwórnię materiałów budowlanych - jestem z nich zadowolony, bo przede wszystkim materiały są super jakościowo a przy okazji dobra cena.
Osobiście kupowałem elementy wykończeniowe do ogrodzenia (czapy na słupy) w cenie prawie 3x niższej niż dedykowane przez producenta cegły klinkierowej, z której są słupki.
Mieści się w Bielkówku, ul. Na Skarpie (zaraz za torami w prawo, po betonowych płytach); Karol Hinc, 502 333 533.
Zauważyłem, że przy takiej manufakturze jest dużo lepsza jakość wyrobu niż przy produkcji masowej.

A odpowiadając jeszcze paru osobom wcześniej.
Siatkę ogrodzeniową ja też brałem w Limexie w Przywidzu. Ekipy do takiego ogrodzenia (z siatki), to niestety nie polecę, bo robiłem wszystko sam.

Ktoś jeszcze pytał o balustrady kute - mi robił Tomek (mieszka za Starogardem Gdańskim, więc trzeba mieć na uwadze, że nie zawsze może chcieć przyjechać): 695 745 677.
Balustrady są super - naprawdę ładne i do tego wykonane z najlepszych materiałów - tzn. wszystko jest spawane a nie skręcane i potem te gwinty wszędzie wystają, do tego solidne profile a nie kawałki blachy...
Tomek jest raczej zajętym człowiekiem i przyzwyczaiłem się, że SMSy ode mnie czyta po 3 dniach, często też nie odbiera telefonu, bo go nie słyszy. Dlatego proszę nie wystawiać mu negatywnych komentarzy, gdy nie odbiera. Ale jak już coś zrobi, to naprawdę warto na to poczekać i dobrze zapłacić.

----------


## mała7x

mam nadzieję że nie jest to pan T. Cylka 



> Zadzwonilam tam , no i powiem ze do dzisiaj jestem w szoku !!!!
> 
> pozytywnym oczywiscie    ,   Pan Tomek   swietny czlowiek  dogadalam sie z nim od razu , w trzy godziny wiedzialam wszystko wlacznie z docelowa wycena materialow i robocizny.
> 
> Dawno nie spotkalam sie z tak profesjonalna obsluga.
> 
> 
> 
> Jednak warto posluchac rad forumowiczow.
> ...

----------


## mała7x

wielkie dzięki za namiary na Pana Tomka od balustrad - postaram się skontaktować;] a czy mogę na  maila zdjęcia tej balustrady? i czy masz ją ocynkowaną?

----------


## jimmy123

Pilnie szukam ekipy do stanu surowego myślałem nad:

Jacek Szymichowski-Kiełpino
lub
Usługi Remontowo-Budowlane Marcin Rzeppa

Co możecie mi doradzić? 

Podnoszę jeszcze raz to pytanie bo odzew był minimalny :/

----------


## sanowi_

jimmy123 masz info na priv

----------


## aprilka1000

> aprilka1000 
> 
> Nie rozumiem 
> Po dwóch czy trzech telefonach wygłaszasz
> peany na cześć fachowca, który jeszcze
> Tobie fizycznie żadnej pracy nie wykonał?
> I tak bez obejrzenia przez niego obiektu?
> Może chcesz mu krzywdę zrobić bo 
> przynajmniej u mnie się włącza światło
> ostrzegawcze, że owszem gadane to on ma.


Z calym szacunkiem ale na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz ze nie widzialam zadnej wykonanej przez niego instalacji.......?
Widac ze jestes tu nowy , wiec pogadamy za jakis czas . A lapac sobie posty piszac takie wyyypociny to radze zalozyc bloga , albo pisac sobie gdzies indziej.

 :Smile:

----------


## aprilka1000

> mam nadzieję że nie jest to pan T. Cylka


Witam mala7x 

nie , nie .... to napewno nie on.

pozdrawiam

----------


## plus1

Jestem na etapie poszukiwań wykonawcy i materiału na podłogę.
Proszę o podzielenie się doświadczeniami, szukam raczej desek, podłogi trójwarstwowej.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Jarrek

Mozecie polecic dobrego i taniego geodete z gdyni

dzieki

----------


## sviola

gdzie kupowaliście *bramę i drzwi zewnętrzne*? jakie firmy polecacie. Interesuja mnie oferty z montażem

----------


## gansan

Witam,
moje male podsumowanie co do firm:
Polecam DESTO z Rumi, robili mi w 2007r co, wode, gaz. Wszystko kompleksowo. Na dniach Tomek (Mały) robil mi mala przerobke w gornej lazience podejscia do wanny plus likwidacje malej awari  :smile:  wodnej - szybko i bezproblemowo.

Polecam tez SUPER kafelkarza - najlepszy jaki widzialem - wlasnie konczy u mnie.Szkoda ze na sam koniec wykonczeniowki go dorwalem. Wszystko z glowa, porozmierzane logicznie i estetycznie, docinki 45stopni w malych mozaikach to norma. Namiar podawal Tomek w tym watku - pan CIROCKI z Bolszewa 506 408 568. Czekalem z terminem od listopada do kwietnia ale warto!!  Robil mi tez sufit podwieszany w kuchni. 

aaaa...Megabud z Rumi tez polecam, okna, brama, drzwi zewnetrzne wszystko od nich bralem.....trzeba ich wpisac, bo to juz tradycja widze takie wpisy co do tej firmy   :big grin: 
Reklamacje GERDY pan Michal zalatwia wzorowo..zobaczymy teraz co bedzie z drzwiami po gwarancji. Na gerde zewnetrzna radze uwazac. Lepiej chyba brac cos innego. 

Nie polecam Invest Parkiet z Gdyni z Wielkopolskiej....byli na pomiarach w grudniu 2007...i to tez po moich paru prosbach i telefonach...pomierzyli,mieli wycenic (merbau klepka +parkiet przemyslowy + schody) no i do dzis czekam na wycene....bedzie ze 2 lata ponad....zenada!!

Inni magicy od parkietow to Woodex z Gdyni z Kieleckiej chyba.....za pomiar na budowie zazyczyli sobie kase (za przyjazd (ok 15km) i pomiar) a sugerowalem jak kazdej ekipie ze jak beda w poblizu zapraszam. Roboty bylo za kilkanasie tysiecy jak nie wiecej....jako jedyni chcieli kase za to...no jeszcze Drzwi Porta z Redy przy Auchanie przy glownej trasie...tez za pomiar i dojazd kasa.Chyba im zabrali ostatnio autoryzacje Interdoora.   Parkiety w koncu i schody zrobila mi firma Parkiet Stark z Kartuz -  szybko, solidnie plus nietypowe rzeczy bezproblemowo.

Nie polecam tez  firmy od szaf Indeco i mebli kuchennych Propłyt z Gdyni z ul Wielkopolskiej....tyle uzerania z nimi jest ze szkoda gadac....nie informuja o kosztach niektorych..terminy przesuwaja. Krotko mowiac szukac kogos innego.

pozdr
Gansan

----------


## Krzyzak

> wielkie dzięki za namiary na Pana Tomka od balustrad - postaram się skontaktować;] a czy mogę na  maila zdjęcia tej balustrady? i czy masz ją ocynkowaną?


oczywiście, że można - podaj maila albo wyślij coś na mój: mitsubishifan MAŁPA wp.pl <- wiadomo, co trzeba wstawić w miejscu MAŁPA  :smile: 
moje balustrady nie są cynkowane, ale na życzenie coś takiego robi (kąpiele antykorozyjne) - za dodatkową opłatą oczywiście

u mnie zrobił kute liście, różyczki - po prostu coś pięknego i przede wszystkim nieszablonowego (za dużo się naoglądałem balustrad złożonych z gotowych elementów z marketów...)
właśnie zamówiłem u niego przęsła do ogrodzenia, furtkę i bramę przesuwaną - nawet specjalnie się nie umawialiśmy, co ma tam być - mam nadzieję, że znów mnie pozytywnie zaskoczy designem

----------


## JBDK

witam 
podaje kilka telefonow porządnych wykonawców
1-kafelkarz i nie tylko kład mi również panele na podłoge w całym domu bardzo solidnie to zrobił ogólnie gość zna się na tym co robi (a wiele potrafi) chętnym prześle kilka zdjęc jego pracy na priv. p.*Jacek tel.507629830* i co najważniejsze da się negocjować ceny  stopień zadowolenia 100
2-elektryk  ,pracowity solidny podpowiada jak  gdzie i ile gniazdek i włączników umieścić zna się na swojej pracy i potargowac się można p.*Zdzisław tel.505020798*  stopień zadowolenia 100 chętnym prześle zdjęcia na priv
3-kanaliza i woda wykonywała firma Kamiz  ze Straszyna  p.*Zbigniew tel.501387405* troche to trwało zanim wykonali ale lepiej późno niz wcale z targowaniem ceny różnie bywa chętnym podeśle kilka zdjęć w czasie prac stopień zadowolenia 80
4-tynki gipsowe wykonane całkiem nieźle ekipa solidna choć długo robili (pewnie za dużo zleceń przyjęli naraz)* tel.605764327* imię gdzieś mi uciekło stopień zadowolenia 80  można się targować chętnym prześle zdjecia na priv.
jak znajde pozostałe telefony to je umieszcze
pozdrawiam

----------


## GośkaR

Witam, poszukuje hydraulika , możecie kogoś polecić ?

----------


## wojtas122

Witam. Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje coś *kutego*(ogrodzenia, bramy, balustrady itp) a nie składanego z elementów z hipermarketów to mogę pomóc w doborze i realizacji .Istniejemy od 1986r. W razie pytań zajrzeć można w moje ogłoszenie na FM tam są namiary. Średnio jesteśmy raz w tyg w 3mieście.pozdrawiam P.S. w tą środe jestem od rana w 3mieście

----------


## YAROK

> dziekuje za namiary, bede sie kontaktowal. Czy Tobie projektowal wlasnie przebudowe domu? 
> pozdrawiam,
> Przemek


  WITAM
TAK MUSIALEM  przeprojektowac dom do celow dzialanosci - gabinetu fizjoterqpii manualnej, pozdrawiam


*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## Jarek i Ala

A gdzie można znaleźć podobną listę z Dolnego Śląska

----------


## jimmy123

Pilnie szukam ekipy do stanu surowego myślałem nad:

Jacek Szymichowski-Kiełpino
lub
Usługi Remontowo-Budowlane Marcin Rzeppa

Co możecie mi doradzić?
Czy nie macie żadnej godnej polecenia ekipy do budowy domu?Jest aż tak żle?
Jutro odbieram projekt:/ Czasu coraz mniej:/

----------


## daszaA

> Witam, poszukuje hydraulika , możecie kogoś polecić ?


 Janusz 504 159 856. Jest z Pucka ale objeżdza trójmiasto i okolice

----------


## Mały

Zapraszam do rozmowy. 0605-848-430

----------


## mała7x

> oczywiście, że można - podaj maila albo wyślij coś na mój: mitsubishifan MAŁPA wp.pl <- wiadomo, co trzeba wstawić w miejscu MAŁPA 
> moje balustrady nie są cynkowane, ale na życzenie coś takiego robi (kąpiele antykorozyjne) - za dodatkową opłatą oczywiście
> 
> u mnie zrobił kute liście, różyczki - po prostu coś pięknego i przede wszystkim nieszablonowego (za dużo się naoglądałem balustrad złożonych z gotowych elementów z marketów...)
> właśnie zamówiłem u niego przęsła do ogrodzenia, furtkę i bramę przesuwaną - nawet specjalnie się nie umawialiśmy, co ma tam być - mam nadzieję, że znów mnie pozytywnie zaskoczy designem


 wielkie dzięki za info - mail poszedł;]

----------


## Kolbudzian

Ja chciałem podziękować Panu Grzegorzowi za wspaniale położone kafelki. 
Mogę go szczerze polecić na Białej liście - jest rewelacyjny jeśli chodzi o jakość prac. 
Do tego super miły i przyjazny - wiele razy służył mi radą z niemal każdego zakresu prac wykończeniowych.

Telefon do p. Grzesia: 501 299 927.

----------


## Abigor

> Mam ekipę godną polecenia do budowy stanu surowego,z czystym sumieniem i z całą odpowiedzialnością mogę ich polecać.Ponieważ korzystałam z nich dwukrotnie,też korzystali z nich również moi znajomi i krewni, jak do tej pory wszyscy z nich są w stu procentach zadowoleni.Ekipa jest sympatyczna,czysto prowadzi budowę,dużo doradzają i znają się na rzeczy. POLECAM EKIPĘ BUDOWLANĄ JERZEGO LESZKOWSKIEGO. KONTAKT 605-918-287 KOMÓRKA.


Jednak co tępe to tępe. 
Autoreklama bez podparcia konkretami tu nie działa!

----------


## Mały

Gdyby ktoś szukał ekipy od podbitki dachowej oraz podmurówek to 
 Zenek , tel. 0515-414-890 - właśnie kończą u mnie podbitkę.

----------


## asiulka

witam,

proszę o polecenie sprawdzonego składu z kostką brukarską, najchętniej Gdansk lub okolice, słyszałam ,że są spore róznice w cenie, naturalnie zależy mi na tych stosunkowo najtańszych
proszę też o polecenie żwirowni w tych okolicach

----------


## Ronin_Namor

> Witam
> Czy moze ktos polecic sprawdzona ekipe od elewacji? Moze zle szukalam ale nie znalazlam nikogo w tym watku. Pozdrawiam Ania


Jeśli jeszcze szukasz sprawdzoną ekipę do elewacji to służę danymi ekstra ekipy, która ocieplała mój dom. Korzystając z okazji chciałbym zapytać o elektryka do drobnej roboty domofonowej w Gdańsku-Sobieszewie. Z góry dzięki. Pozdrawiam, Ronin+

----------


## mazy

Jestesmy na etapie wykańczania wnetrza domu i podsumowujac całą budowę moge polecic :
- Stan surowy otwarty p. Marek Bronk tel. 515-129-785, cenowo na srednim poziomie, ale u nas praktycznie zajmowal sie wszystkim poniewaz akurat nie moglismy poswiecic zbyt duzo czasu na budowe,wiec zamawial materiały, kontaktowal sie z kier. budowy no i oczywiscie z nami. Sympatyczny, rzetelny i terminowy
- elektryka - p. Freiberg, byl juz polecany na tym forum, niestety tel. gdzies mi zaginal. 
- posadzki p. Durzyński tel. 515-188-201 - ekipa sprawna, z podlogami nie mamy teraz na etapie układania zadnych problemów
- ocieplenie poddasza+płyty k-g - p. Janusz Pałuczak tel. 501-212-956, znalezlismy go na tym forum i nie zawiedlismy sie, zdaje sie ze juz wczesniej o nim pisałam wiec nie bede sie powtarzac
- kafelkowanie + prace wykonczeniowe - p. Sebastian Cieślik tel. 508-386-055, zrobił nam pieknie łazienke, doradzil i podpowiedział fajne rozwiazania (łazienka b. mała a w efekcie koncowym wyglada na wszystko sie zmiesciło i miejsca jeszcze sporo  :smile:  ),  kładł tez kafle 98x21 na całym parterze, no i ogólnie jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni, za kilka dni "wraca" do nas zeby połozyc kafle w kuchni i zrobic sufit czesciowo podwieszany.
 A i byłabym zapomniała o kier. budowy - p. Jacek Sypniewski tel. 603-769-950 - jesli ktos szuka kier. który naprawde dopilnuje budowy to polecam, bez problemu przyjeżdzał na kazda naszą prosbe, wielokrotnie sam kontrolowal ekipe, robil zdjecia itp. Polecili Nam go znajomi i to był strzał w dziesiatke
A reszta fachowców ? Z jednym wyjątkiem nie najgorsi ale chyba nie do umieszczenia na Białej liście....

----------


## ewa-krzysiek

witam
 I się zaczęło nikogo nie polecam bo dopiero początek. Mam ekipę z centralnej polski więc nic nie piszę. Interesuje mnie opinia o hurtowni* Bat* z Pruszcza Gdańskiego z ul. tczewekiej 7 lub  z *Jazdbud* tez z Pruszcza ul. przemysłowa nie wiem na którą się  zdecydować ceny podobne.Gorąca proźba o polecenie mi kogoś do przyłącza wody ( ceny mnie przerażają)im więcej kontaktów tym może coś się uda znaleźć.

----------


## dragonfly

Witam,

Jesteśmy na etapie układania glazury i terakoty. Sama nieraz korzystałam z forum, w związku z czym chciałabym polecić z czystym sumieniem kilku wykonawców:

- Wykończeniówka - polecany już wcześniej p. Zbyszek Miętki ( 601-461-951 ) wraz z bratem, układali u nas wełnę, profile, płyt g-k, robili sufity podwieszane, zabudowy g-k, cekolowanie i malowanie. Prawdziwi z nich profesjonaliści, pracowici, dokładni, terminowi i pomysłowi, załatwiali materiał, doradzali, posprzątali po sobie. Stawki mają średnie, przy większych robotach można z nimi negocjować.

- Dekarz p. Mirek Labuda ( 508-294-043 ) – ma dużą ekipę, przez co robi szybko i dokładnie. Kładł u nas Monzę Plus Robena, robił orynnowanie i obróbki blacharskie. Stawki ma przystępne, jego pracownicy to porządne chłopaki, stosowali się do naszych najdrobniejszych uwag.

- Tynki i posadzki – p. Mirek Toporek ( 605-103-371 ) – jego ekipa robiła nam tynki i posadzki. Nie musieliśmy się o nic martwić. Materiał mieli swój, powyliczali wszystko dokładnie, nadlali spaprane przez wcześniejszą ekipę schody. Stawki ma przystępne, jest słowny i terminowy.

- Elektryk p. Sławek Sobisz ( 695-466-989 )– dokończył u nas to czego wcześniejszy elektryk nie raczył zrobić. Niedrogi, pomysłowy, doświadczony, prawdziwy fachowiec.

- Firma „MEGABUD” z Rumii ( 58 671-38-18 ), kupowaliśmy u nich okna Avante. Później jeszcze parapety, a teraz rozważamy zamówienie drzwi wewnętrznych Ronkowskiego i rolet drewnianych. Pan Michał – szef osobiście przyjechał na pomiar i odpowiedział na wszystkie moje pytania. Wysłałam zapytania ofertowe do siedmiu firm, ale ich oferta okazała się najlepsza.

- AMBIT Kartuzy (58 684-07-70) – kupowaliśmy u nich dachówkę, rynny i okna połaciowe. Atrakcyjne ceny, szybka dostawa. 

To wykonawcy i firmy godne polecenia. O pozostałych fachowcach, z którymi się zetknęliśmy, wolę nie pamiętać…

----------


## TAG75

Proszę o polecenie kogoś kto wykonuje drzwi prysznicowe na wymiar.

----------


## orasje

A ja szukam brygady przede wszystkim do wykonania izolacji piwnicy (będzie pod ziemią) + styrodur + folia kubełkowa oraz drenażu wokół budynku jak też brygady, która postawi dom w stanie surowym zamknietym - no i oczywiscie jest wolna. Budowa w okolicach Żukowa. Może macie państwo kogoś na oku?

----------


## AnnaCZ

Polecam Wiesława Czub który robi super instalacje elektryczne, bardzo szybko i solidnie.
nazwa jego firmy elmont-jan  oraz numer kontaktowy 504010098

 :smile:

----------


## magdazaba

Polecam ekipę od wylewek: tel. 660 343 974 - robili u nas tylko wylewki, tynki robiła inna ekipa (też równo na ścianie ale nie słowni z terminani). Za to wylewki super - wszystko maszynowe, równe. Robota zrobiona czysto i sprawnie.

----------


## radzik12

WITAM 
Mam ekipę stolarzy godną Polecenia zrobili u mnie piękne dębowe drzwi, według rysunku z salonu prestige ( nawet ładniejsze) warto nadmienić że w prestigu te same drzwi kosztują prawie 4000 a ja zapłaciłem za moje 1600,
co do wykonania 0 zastrzeżeń do tego wszystko bez problemu sprawnie i w terminie. !!
Pan Marek robił u mnie również kuchnie też 0 zastrzeżeń.
A najważniejsze że po rozliczeniu , po moim jednym telefonie ( zapomniałem o listwie ) zjawił się od razu i dokończył temat.
Jestem naprawde zadowolony, solidnie profesjonalnie i w ludzkich pieniądzach 
pzdr. radzik

Pan MAREK
0 607 377 899
p.s. firma nazywa się MARKUS

----------


## magdazaba

Znaleźliśmy szambo NIE z Radomia (czytałam, że jakieś firmy z Radomia nie sprawdzają się- patrz czarna lista) i taniej nam wyszło podaje namiary tel.502 283 962, miejscowość Solnica, ale dowożą w okolice Trójmiasta bez problemu. Zamówienie zrealizowane w ciągu kilku dni, trzeba tylko przygotować wykop.

----------


## jerzy53

Potrzebuje fachowców do montażu siłowników bram skrzydłowych. Czy ktoś może mi polecić? Pilne. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## dana531

Poszukuje dobrej i sprawdzonej ekipy do ocieplenia domu wraz ze strukturą  z okolic Redy

----------


## nika78

Jeśli ktoś szuka solidnej ekipy na stan surowy to naprawde z czystym sercem moge polecić ekipe pana Jurka Zakrzewskiego (Cygana), która u mnie buduje, właściwie już kończą, cała budowa zajeła im 1,5 miesiąca, wszystko równiutko i zgodnie ze sztuką budolaną. Ekipa ta już wielokrotnie była polecana na tym forum. Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć ich prace to zapraszam do mojego dziennika 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?79848 

Ekipa budowlana - Jurek Zakrzewski 607 226 455

Ceśli też moge polecić, więźbe kładli w 2,5 dnia, też bardzo solidnie, 

Cieśle - Piotr Szmajtka 507 335 324

----------


## izabela1984

> Jeśli ktoś szuka solidnej ekipy na stan surowy to naprawde z czystym sercem moge polecić ekipe pana Jurka Zakrzewskiego (Cygana), która u mnie buduje, właściwie już kończą, cała budowa zajeła im 1,5 miesiąca, wszystko równiutko i zgodnie ze sztuką budolaną. Ekipa ta już wielokrotnie była polecana na tym forum. Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć ich prace to zapraszam do mojego dziennika 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?79848 
> 
> Ceśli też moge polecić, więźbe kładli w 2,5 dnia, też bardzo solidnie, jeśli ktoś będzie zainteresowany to podam potem nr tel, bo dziś go nie mam przy sobie


Witam 
Mam pytanie, może doś źć bezpośrednie ,ale czy można wiedziec ile Pan Zakrzewski zażyczył za swoja pracę? Bo właśnie jestem na etapie szukania ekipy i porównywania cen  wię ctaka informacja była by dla mnie cenna :smile: 
Pozdrawaiam serdecznie

----------


## hub75

Gdyby kogoś "nawiedził" rój pszczół (tak jak mnie w ostatni weekend) i straż pożarna go "oleje" to polecam pszczelarza z Łęgowa który przygarnie pszczoły: 501-154-563.

----------


## madmaxer

Poszukuje dekarza, ale takiego z doswiadczeniem i myslacego - do naprawy usterki dachu (woda gdzies po folii leci przez dachowki i scieka po scianie - trzeba znalezc gdzie przecieka...) - gm. Kolbudy, Jankowo Gdanskie. Macie kogos godnego polecenia?

----------


## adip123

> Wszelkie prace budowlane - Stanisław Szyca 604890459, żałuję, że spotkałem go dopiero na koniec budowy, pierwszorzędny fachowiec i przede wszystkim - myśli na budowie !!!


Faktycznie dobry fachowiec, także polecam

----------


## Kolbudzian

Ze swojej strony bardzo polecam:
Hurtownia artykułów budowlanych DUET - mieści się w Bąkowie po drodze do Kolbud (w miejscu byłego PGR, brama na tych 2 ostrych zakrętach  :smile:  ) - ( 58 ) 682 15 10)
ostatnio kupowałem tam kostkę brukową w rewelacyjnej cenie, ale mają pełny asortyment z narzędziami włącznie. Warto się potargować.

Ekipa budowlana - Wilczewskibud, Sylwester Wilczewski - 501 467 551; robili u mnie podbitkę, ale ztcw. to zajmują się różnymi pracami (właściciel ma kilka ekip od różnych zadań).

----------


## dana531

Witam 
Poszukuję solidnego wykonawcy do zabudowy kuchni w Redzie.
Z góry dzięjkuję za pomoc

----------


## Krzyzak

> Ekipa budowlana - Wilczewskibud, Sylwester Wilczewski - 501 467 551; robili u mnie podbitkę, ale ztcw. to zajmują się różnymi pracami (właściciel ma kilka ekip od różnych zadań).


ten pan akurat buduje dom mojej siostry (kompleksowo od zera, obecnie na etapie elewacji) - jak narazie slyszalem same pochwaly a wrecz zachwyty  :smile: 
druga ekipa robi jej remont starego domu i tez bez zastrzezen
bylem, widzialem, wzialem namiary, bo niedlugo chce cos zrobic z kominami (ciekna), wiec pewnie bede mogl wystawic cenzurke podparta osobistym doswiadczeniem

----------


## bauer311

Ja z kolei polecam usługi pana Michała Malinowskiego z Gdańska Osowej (opisywanego już na forum). Pan Michał buduje mi dom w Kaczkach - stan surowy otwarty. Ceny bardzo przystępne, a przy tym pracowitość i uczciwość, co dziś jest rzadkością. Zawsze służy pomocną radą, jak obniżyć koszty budowy (bez pogorszenia jakości) co ma w dzisiejszych czasach niewątpliwe znaczenie. Fachowiec z niego pierwsza liga!!! Telefon do p. Michała 601 338 477, a chętnych do obejrzenia jego pracy zapraszam do Kaczek k. Trąbek Wielkich (mój nr 504 507 061)

----------


## orzeszkowa

Wiatm, Poszukuję  solidnego wykonawcy instalacji sanitarnych i kanalizacyjnych. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam,

We wtorek byłem w firmie Aquatic z Lublewa i rozmawiałem z panem Tomkiem (nazwiska nie pamiętam) ale nr. 510-158-102, ma mi przygotować ofertę na całe wod-kan, ogrzewanie, kaloryfery i piec. Powiem cie tylko że facet konkretny tylko boję się wysokości wyceny, jak tylko ją dostanę to dam znać. 
A może ktoś poleci mi okna, szukałem i widzę że polecają firmę z Gdańska Optimus. Może ktoś polecić kogoś nie drogiego? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kordzik

Wszelkie prace hydrauliczno-kanalizacyjne, CO. Waldemar SKRZYPKOWSKI.  782 494 005. Ktoś go rekomendował na forum i ja potwierdzam jego kompetencje, oraz profesjonalizm. Młody chlopak, ale z dużą wiedzą i zaangazowaniem. Szczerze polecam.

----------


## aprilka1000

> Witam,
> 
> We wtorek byłem w firmie Aquatic z Lublewa i rozmawiałem z panem Tomkiem (nazwiska nie pamiętam) ale nr. 510-158-102, ma mi przygotować ofertę na całe wod-kan, ogrzewanie, kaloryfery i piec. Powiem cie tylko że facet konkretny tylko boję się wysokości wyceny, jak tylko ją dostanę to dam znać. 
> A może ktoś poleci mi okna, szukałem i widzę że polecają firmę z Gdańska Optimus. Może ktoś polecić kogoś nie drogiego? Pozdrawiam.


To sie zgadza Pan Tomek to konkretny facet. Robil wycene dla moich rodzicow , wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni , od razu po naszym telefonie pojechal na budowe zrobil pomiary a na drugi dzien mielismy dokladna wycene .
Weglug mnie ceny przystepne .

A co do okien to ja bede brala z MegaBud - Rumia . Wyslalam zapytania do wielu firm ale ta byla w miare z przystepnymi cenami , mila obsluga no i jest polecana na bialej liscie .
powodzenia

----------


## wojtek_bud

> To sie zgadza Pan Tomek to konkretny facet. Robil wycene dla moich rodzicow , wszyscy byli bardzo zadowoleni , od razu po naszym telefonie pojechal na budowe zrobil pomiary a na drugi dzien mielismy dokladna wycene .
> Weglug mnie ceny przystepne .
> 
> A co do okien to ja bede brala z MegaBud - Rumia . Wyslalam zapytania do wielu firm ale ta byla w miare z przystepnymi cenami , mila obsluga no i jest polecana na bialej liscie .
> powodzenia


Witam aprilka 1000,

Wczoraj dostałem ofertę od Pana Tomka z Aquatic, i powiem Ci że mam jeszcze jedną od znajomego mojego ojca, rozmawiałem też z Panem Jackiem ( też polecany ) ale do dzisiaj ( od 21 czerwca ) nie dostałem wyceny a jak do niego wczoraj dzwoniłem to cyt. przecież się nie rozdwoję, hmmmmmm ..... wrrrrrr!!!  Składając wszystko w całość to powiem że znajomy mojego ojca tańszy o 1 600zł  od Aquatic ale tam mam za to umowę z gwarancją i fakturę no i całość rozmów wygląda konkretniej. Jeszcze w tym tygodniu umówiłem się ze znajomym aby zobaczyć jego kotłownię ( oni właśnie tam kończą ) i podejmę decyzję. 

Co do okien, to możesz mi powiedzieć, czy rozmawiałaś tam z kimś konkretnym w MagaBud?
Daj znać, jak możesz.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## aprilka1000

W MegaBud mozesz poprosic Pana Grzegorza , swietnie doradzi i tez konkretny facet,szefem jest ( o ile dobrze pamietam) Pan Michal , jedna forumowiczka tez bardzo zachwalala jego.
a co do Aquatic , to tak jak mowisz , czasem lepiej zaplacic a miec gwarancje , robota bedzie dobrze i solidnie zrobiona . 
A takie nie mile potraktowanie jakie Cie spotkalo .........................hmm tak to juz jest   ale jego wina bo bezpowrotnie stracil klienta !!!
Ja kiedys uslyszalam od architekta ze nie chce sie mu tyle razy rysowac ( a narysowal jeden raz )

pozdrawiam

----------


## dana531

Ponawiam pytanie



    Witam
    Poszukuję solidnego wykonawcy do zabudowy kuchni w Redzie. 
    Z góry dzięjkuję za pomoc

----------


## zientas

Witam,
szukam dobrej sprawdzonej ekipy do zrobienia fundamentów, a jak dobrze pójdzie (banki) to pociągnięcia dalej.
czas wykonywania - druga połowa sierpnia.
Budowa okolice Kolbud
zientas

----------


## masza z Koleczkowa

> witam,
> 
> proszę o polecenie sprawdzonego składu z kostką brukarską, najchętniej Gdansk lub okolice, słyszałam ,że są spore róznice w cenie, naturalnie zależy mi na tych stosunkowo najtańszych
> proszę też o polecenie żwirowni w tych okolicach


Ostrzegam przed firmą kamieniarską Tech-Net w Chwaszczynie/Osowej. Wyjaśnienie na czarnej liście

----------


## plus1

Witam, poszukuję ekipy od ogrodzeń.
Budowa okolice Przodkowa
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## madzia198

polecam w oknach goldline na wałach jagiellońskich w gdańsku 58 303-62-57 mimo, że Pani obsługująca klientów jest mloda to ma dużą wiedze na temat tego co sprzedaje,robią szybko solidnie i nie drogo.

----------


## Wojtek_Woźniak

Polecam dekarza pana *Zenona Kropidłowskiego* [693482184]. Uratował mój dach,  kompletnie skaszaniony przez poprzedniego ignoranta.

Pompe ciepła zakładał mi pan *Marek Hintzke* z firmy *MMSolar* z Gdyni [602603195]. wszystko działa bez zarzutu [jestem po pierwszym, jakze ostrym, sezonie zimowym]. Kontakt z firma bez zarzutu. Sa tez stosunkowo tani.

Jeśli ktoś chciałby tez piekne schody z drewna to moge polecić pana *Mariana Ranachowskiego* [603983345]spod Żukowa [zajmuje się tez innego rodzaju stolarką]. Nasze wyszły mu idealnie. Widać, że facet jest perfekcjoniastą.

Godna polecenia jest tez ekipa elektryków - *braci Jędrzejewskich* [501659402]

i na tym konczy się moja lista osób godnych polecenia po roku od momentu zamieszkania  :smile: . 


*Znacie może kogoś godnego polecenia kto uratowałby cieknąca piwnicę, przy której poddały sie już dwie ekipy?*

----------


## motylanogha

Poszukuję ekipy do wykończeniówki w Gdyni - Grabówku:
- szpachlowanie
- malowanie
- kafelki i terakota
- przeniesienie wanny, sedesu, 
- postawienie ścianki i pawlaczy z G-K

Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## radom007

Czy możecie mi polecić fachowców od wentylacji mechanicznej? W projekcie mam wentylacje grawitacyjna i koniecznie chce zmienić na mechaniczna.  Budowę rozpoczynam niebawem i niechce ponosić zbędnych kosztów - kominy, nawiewniki itd. Chciałbym aby wszystko było wykonane bardzo porządnie.

----------


## dagmar_24

Witam
W tej chwili kończę stan surowy domu w okolicach Sobieszewa i w związku z tym  może ktoś może mi polecić:
1) ekipę do ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych
2) zrobienia wylewek na podłogówce
3) ogrodzenia

Polecić mogę na razie:
1) geodetę Jacek Banasik 660480800
2) firmę Ambit dachy 

Pozostali fachowcy przez których do tej pory przebrnęliśmy dali się znieść ale przekonaliśmy się o starej prawdzie że strzeżonego Pan Bóg strzeże  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dana531

Witam.
Ponownie proszę o namiary na porządnego stolarza pd kuchni,może  ktoś zna takowego,

----------


## Mały

> Witam.
> Ponownie proszę o namiary na porządnego stolarza pd kuchni,może  ktoś zna takowego,


 Wojtekkk z forum 0604-787-431 - telefon na czas dzwonienia należy trzymać z daleka od uszu  :wink:   .

----------


## mxw

Witam,

Poszukuje pilnie ekipy do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej w centrum Gdańska, czy ktoś może mi polecić solidnych fachowców z okolicy ?
[ocieplenie jest już zrobione, trzeba tylko nałożyć strukturę]
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za szybka odpowiedz 

tel. kom 782 922 413  :roll eyes: 
[email protected]

----------


## netpagowski

Witam, jako wspólnota przymierzamy się do remontu kamienicy  - kompleksowego - m.in. ocieplenie, elewacja, izolacja pozioma i pionowa, ogrodzenie itd (bez dachu) Zależy nam na rzetelnych wykonawcach, dlatego jeśli i może polecić kogoś, to bardzo proszę o namiary . Za wszelką pomoc będę wdzięczny .

[email protected]

----------


## madman

0

----------


## magdazaba

Madman! Nowy a już zdążył się uśmiać na naszym forum - to znaczy nie jest takie nudne. Trochę się wymądrza- ale i tak Go witamy!

----------


## natalie05

Witam,
Sama trzy miesiące temu szukałam tutaj ekipy, to teraz może pomogę innym. Polecam Pana Waldemara Breskę z ekipą. Robili u mnie generalny remont z burzeniem ścian i stawianiem na nowo, kafelkowanie, malowanie, podłogi etc. Namiar:691 840 794. Wszystko poszło bardzo sprawnie i bez zastrzeżeń.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kevinlomax

To jak Trójmiasto to polecam firmę ROKOKO Adam Mejer z okolic Gdańska. Facet robi kowalstwo artystyczne z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Zamówiłem u niego stojak na rowery ręcznie kuty - chodziło mi o to by nie był sklejany z jakichś gotowych elementów z Castoramy tylko taki porządny z liśćmi i w ogóle bajer. Nie wziął za dużo i zrobił dokładnie według wymiarów jakie mu podałem. Jak nie był czegoś pewny to dzwonił, bardzo uprzejmy człowiek i konkretny. Z tego co widziałem to robi wszystko co można wykuć i pospawać. Zatem Polecam - Adam Mejer - Rokoko. Nie podaję numeru telefonu bo  może sobie tego nie życzyć a i tak jak ktoś będzie chciał to wejdzie na jego stronę.

----------


## wojtas122

Kilka postów wyżej były pytania odnośnie bram , ogrodzeń balustrad . Polecam usługi naszej firmy. Wykonywane przez nas prace są robione w naszej kuźni, nie stosujemy gotowych elementów z hipermarketów (groty, nasadki eski itp...). Więcej na P.W.. Montaż cała Polska
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MartaPR

witam,

Poszukuję kogoś poleconego zajmującego się wykańczaniem wnętrz - konkretnie chodzi mi po położenie tapety na klatce schodowej.
Pracy nie jest dużo dlatego nie wszyscy chcą się fatygować.
lokalizacja : okolice Kolbud,

Dzięki!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anikka

Witam,
*szukam pilnie ekipy do wykonania tynków zewnętrznych* - chodzi o *drobne poprawki po poprzedniej ekipie tynkarzy + położenie ostatniej warstwy tynku typu baranek*. Dom jest zlokalizowany w Gdańsku Wrzeszczu. 

Po przejrzeniu forum znalazłam pochlebne informacje o ekipach:
Andrzej Krencki
pan Bielawa i Klein

Czy potwierdzacie lub możecie kogoś innego polecić?
Anikka

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Chcialbym wszystkim budujacym polecic panow Arka i Wojtka Gurskich. Panowie zajmuja sie szeroko rozumiana wykonczeniowka. U mnie robili ocieplanie dachu, zabudowe skosow wlacznie z wolim oczkiem, ocieplanie sufitu na poddaszu, wszystkie sufity podwieszane wlacznie z wystajacym gzymsem w salonie i kuchni na podswietlenie sufitu, ocieplenie sufitu w garazu, zabudowa kominka, malowanie calosci wewnatrz, tynk mozaikowy.

A wszystko oczywiscie zaczelo sie od Bialej Listy 3miasto. Pozniej spotkanie, negocjacje, umowa i mile zaskoczenie - panowie zaproponowali super ceny z zaprzyjaznionej hurtowni. Oczywiscie problem transportu tez odpadl. Pracuja od 0700 do 1700, z przerwami na kawe, posiadaja wszystkie potrzebne im narzedzia, a nie jak moglem zaobserwowac u innych robiacych u mnie ,,fachowcow’’ mlotek i niewiele oleju w glowie. Potrafia doradzic, a przede wszystkim sluchaja inwestora, ktory moze nie zawsze zna sie na rzeczy, ale chcialby zrobic cos inaczej niz inni. Nie maja zadnych oporow w pokazaniu swoich dawnych, jak i trwajacych budow czy remontow, oczywiscie za zgoda wlasciwieli. Nigdy nie bylo zadnych problemow z lacznoscia i wlasciwie to oni wiecej do mnie dzwonili ustalajac rozne rzeczy, likwidujac watpliwosci czy wrecz zalatwiajac materialy nie takie jak bylo ustalone, ale o podobnych parametrach. 
Skorzystalem z wielu ich rad i nawet moj Kierbud dziwil sie, ze po wczesniejszych ,,schodach’’ z majstrami znalazlem takich ludzi.  Sa dokladni i wydaje mi sie, ze nie maja czasu na fuszerki, na pozniejsze poprawki. Dlatego np. wszystkie plyty G-K szpachluja 2-krotnie na calej powierzchni, a nie tylko na laczeniach. Lacza je pzry tym specjalna tasma, takze nic nie peka.  
Pozniej juz, po wywaleniu kominkarza zajeli sie takze obudowa kominka, ktora im wyszla po prostu cudownie. 
Pelny profesjonalizm. 

tel Arek Gurski	783903130
tel. Wojtek Gurski	880675181

----------


## Fabia

Z pomocą tego forum i białej listy znalazłam Pana od przeprowadzek i wszelkich usług transportowych, to *Pan Damian tel. 888 243 754*.
Pomocny w załadunku i rozładunku, a do tego za rozsądną cenę. Polecam, a nie zawiedziecie się.

----------


## Fabia

> Po przejrzeniu forum znalazłam pochlebne informacje o ekipach:
> Andrzej Krencki
> pan Bielawa i Klein
> 
> Czy potwierdzacie lub możecie kogoś innego polecić?
> Anikka


Odnośnie tynków Pana Krenckiego. Robił je u nas. Po niemal dwóch latach postanowiliśmy wybić otwór pod nowe okno. To tylko ja wiem ile mój małż namęczył się zanim skuł tynk w wykonaniu Pana Krenckiego. Bardzo solidna robota.

----------


## anikka

Fabia, dzięki bardzo :smile: 
Anikka

----------


## arkadio 123

szukam tel do projektanta zjazdow w pomorskim, ladnie prosze

----------


## marjucha

> szukam tel do projektanta zjazdow w pomorskim, ladnie prosze


Pan Wojciech Niżnikiewicz
el. 691-091-879

----------


## Spartankaa

Witam,

czy ktos z szanownych forumowiczow budowal dom od zera do stanu developerskiego z jedna firma? Tzn to, ze owa firma mogla kogos podnajac ( do okien, dachu etc ) to naturalne ale czy komus udalo sie znalezc firme, ktora to wszystko byla w stanie ogarnac tak aby inwestor rozmawial tylko z jedna firma?

My szukamy ale bezskutecznie. Stawiam dobry koniak/wino czy inny trunek komus kto bedzie w stanie mi taka ekipe polecic.

Z gory dziekuje
pozdrawiam
Beata

----------


## arkadio 123

dziekuje marjuha prawie jednoczesnie moj kumpel podeslal mi tez Pana Niznikiewicza  :smile:

----------


## pikorek

> Witam
> W tej chwili kończę stan surowy domu w okolicach Sobieszewa i w związku z tym  może ktoś może mi polecić:
> 1) ekipę do ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych
> 2) zrobienia wylewek na podłogówce
> 3) ogrodzenia
> 
> Polecić mogę na razie:
> 1) geodetę Jacek Banasik 660480800
> 2) firmę Ambit dachy 
> ...


Hej - my też mamy prawie surowy w Sobieszewie. Nasza ekipa ma się zająć ocepleniem i wylewkami. Jak będą gotowi to dam znac

----------


## animurka

Spece od szpachlowania, k-g i malowania, którym mogę udzielić 100% rekomendacji to polecany już wcześniej na tym forum Pan Zdzichu & company tel. 503 98 36 01. 
Sufity mamy prościutkie, a oglądaliśmy je już chyba pod każdym kątem. Ściany równiutkie, mimo że musieli się sporo napocić, aby wyrównać je po Panu Kręckim, którego niestety nie polecam. Bardzo pomogli nam również w dokończeniu innych prac po partaczach, którzy wyłgali się od roboty (ocieplili garaż od wewnątrz, założyli jętki i podłogę na strychu, zamontowali parapety wewnętrzne itp). Cenowo są konkurencyjni,mimo że ich pomoc i jakość wykonanych u nas prac warta była każdych pieniędzy  :wink:  Oszczędnie gospodarowali powierzonym materiałem, a porządku jaki panował na budowie podczas ich prac to jeszcze nie było i chyba do czasu przeprowadzki już raczej nie będzie. Ku mojemu wielkiemu rozżaleniu nie kładą płytek, ale za to we wszystkim innym czego się podejmą nie zawodzą. Są z okolic Gościcina, ale twardo wystawali w korkach i codziennie dojeżdzali do Pruszcza Gdańskiego.
Polecił nam ich zaprzyjaźniony forumowicz-agnieszkowicz (jeszcze raz dziękuje i pozdrawiam Panie Krzysztofie), który zapewne nie obrazi się jeśli napiszę prawdę, 
że u niego również sprawdzili się bez zarzutu.

----------


## Mały

Zdzisław jest konkretnie z Gościcina.

----------


## TAG75

Kończe dom w związku z tym parę uwag na temat ludzi którzy przewineli się u mnie i byli polecani tutaj na białej liście:
1. pan Marek 601 831 484 wylewki- cóż wylali powiedzmy że nie najgorzej choć poziomowanie pozostawia troche do życzenia...
2. pan Piotr 506 784 061 elewacje i prace wewnętrzne- umówiony był na elewację ale ciągle nie miał czasu w związku z tym ocieplenie robił zaprzyjażniony z nim wykonawca w miarę ok... Pan Piotr zimą robił zaś poddasze (zabudowa ) + sufity podwieszane o ile zabudowa poddasza jakoś wyszła to już  sufity podwieszane z K-g to totalna porażka, krzywo, niedbale widać brak czasu bądz umiejętności w związku z powyższym na robienie tynku na elewacji nie dostał już szansy. Możliwe że elewacje robi ok ale na wykończenie w środku NIE POLECAM.
2. pan Jacek Piasecki (kafle +wykończenia wnętrz) jedyna osoba która powinna znaleść się na tej liście! To mistrz w swojej profesji, dokładny, uczciwy, nawet jak klient czegoś nie widzi to i tak robi jak najlepiej gdyż to stara dobra szkoła która odpowiada za jakość swojej pracy w pełni tego słowa znaczeniu. Niestety pan Jacek nie ma już wolnych terminów do końca roku (nic dziwnego) i nie zgodził sie na podanie tel tutaj na forum jednakże jak będzie miał jakieś wakanty po nowym roku z przyjemnościa podam jego namiary!
Uważam że zanim kogoś się tutaj poleci należy mieć pewność że jakość pracy jest na najwyższym poziomie zaoszczędziłoby to rozczarowań następnym.

Edit 22.01.2011: namiar do p.Jacka: 502703875  :smile:

----------


## belgrath

Witam.
Poszukuję kamieniarza "osoby" która za niezbyt wygurowane pieniądze potnie mi kamień polny na plastry o gr. 4-5 cm w okolicach trójmiasta - Kaszub. (miło by było jeżeli ktoś z was juz ciął kamień o podanie ceny za m2)
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi.
PR: [email protected]
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## animurka

> witam
>  I się zaczęło nikogo nie polecam bo dopiero początek. Mam ekipę z centralnej polski więc nic nie piszę. Interesuje mnie opinia o hurtowni* Bat* z Pruszcza Gdańskiego z ul. tczewekiej 7 lub  z *Jazdbud* tez z Pruszcza ul. przemysłowa nie wiem na którą się  zdecydować ceny podobne.Gorąca proźba o polecenie mi kogoś do przyłącza wody ( ceny mnie przerażają)im więcej kontaktów tym może coś się uda znaleźć.


My większość materiałów braliśmy z firmy Mach również z Pruszcza (obok skarbówki) ogólnie bardzo miła i kompetentna obsługa, ceny konkurencyjne, zniżki dla stałych klientów, szybka dostawa (towar mieliśmy często tego samego dnia co zamawialiśmy). Nadmiar zamówienia zawsze można zwrócić co jest super. O tych firmach co piszesz nie mam zdania ale wiem że warto wziąć pod uwagę tą z której korzystaliśmy. Mam wrażenie że Bat wychodzi trochę drożej ale kupowaliśmy tam tylko jakieś drobiazgi więc mogę być w błędzie.

----------


## pidi78

> Z pomocą tego forum i białej listy znalazłam Pana od przeprowadzek i wszelkich usług transportowych, to *Pan Damian tel. 888 243 754*.
> Pomocny w załadunku i rozładunku, a do tego za rozsądną cenę. Polecam, a nie zawiedziecie się.


ja niestety z tym panem mam skrajnie niemiłe doświadczenie. Ustaliliśmy termin przeprowadzki. W dniu przeprowadzki nie odpowiadał na telefony. po zadzwonieniu z innego nr dowiedziałem się że jest w trasie i niestety nic go nie obchodzi że wystawił nas do wiatru. krótko: OKROPNY TYP

----------


## pidi78

ma ktoś może jakąś dobrą ekipę od ocieplenia w okolicach Bojana? Poszukuję takowej i chętnie skorzystam z dobrych doświadczeń forumowiczowej braci

----------


## Spartankaa

Czy ktos ma opinie o firmie 

http://budownictwo-mueller.pl/

?

----------


## arkadio 123

prosze o polecenie projektanta instalacji gazowych

----------


## Hopkirk

Po pewnym już zaawansowaniu  w budowie polecam z całym przekonaniem poniższych:

- Adaptacja projektu, pomoc w skompletowaniu dokumentacji oraz szybkie i bezproblemowe załatwienie pozwolenia na budowę: KL Projekt Żukowo  www.lihs.pl

- kierownik budowy – Tomasz Pożarowszczyk, nielimitowana liczba wizyt na budowie, doradztwo, kontrola wykonawców, człowiek nie tylko od wpisów w dzienniku budowy: 502 723 754, 600 089 671

- okna Avante, brama garażowa: (nie będę oryginalny): Megabud Rumia

- elektryk – Karol Kolka, sprawnie, fachowo, z dobrymi podpowiedziami: 606 236 178

- geolog, badanie zagęszczenia gruntu: panowie Szyłańscy 502 526 801, 501 233 199

- jeśli ktoś zdecyduje się na prefabrykowaną więźbę dachową z gotowych wiązarów – Complex z Borkowa k/Żukowa: Marcin Gutowski 500 140 519

- wykończeniówka: zabudowy z płyt g-k, ocieplenia, sufity podwieszane, malowanie i wiele podobnych prac: dokładnie, terminowo, czysto, sympatycznie: bracia Gurscy 783 903 130

A gdyby ktoś szukał spokojnego miejsca na wypoczynek na Mazurach polecam www.goscinieczapiecek.pl

----------


## belleville

Schody, tylko i wyłącznie z firmą Konkol http://www.konkol-produkt.pl/

Pan Piotr Konkol wykonał u mnie w domu w Warszawie przepiękne schody, świetnie zrobione, super konkurencyjna cena w stosunku do lokalnych wykonawców. Polecam!

----------


## Spartankaa

> Czy ktos ma opinie o firmie 
> 
> http://budownictwo-mueller.pl/
> 
> ?


Nikt nic o tej firmie nie slyszal???

----------


## lussy

Witajcie!. 
Niedawno skończyliśmy budowę domu i niestety nie mogę polecić żadnej z firm która u nas robiła - totalna porażka!, 
ale wyrównanie terenu pod ogród zleźliśmy firmie Rafał Wierczyński z Banina - super sprawa przyjeżdża terminowo, robi jak klient chce i też doradzi - oprócz zagospodarowania terenów zieleni robi również wykopy, niwelacje, rozbiórki, burzenie  dowozi żwir i czarnoziem a zresztą można zobaczyć na jego stronie www.robotyziemne-wykopy.pl Bardzo polecam!
Namiary:   Rafał Wierczyński	 880-417-327 

Obecnie szukam jakiejś ekipy, która w Czeczewie wykończyłaby moje trzy balkony ( opierzenie i wylewka). maci kogoś kto się tym zajmuje?? Pilne - bo zacieka mi już w domu!!!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## amsz

czy ktoś wspólpracował z panem Arkadiuszem Koszałka,
jaka opinia na temat jego pracy?

chodzi mi o wykonanie stanu surowego, może poleciłby ktoś jakąś inną sprawdzoną firmę

pozdrawiam

----------


## izabela1984

Kochanni z pełną odpowiedzialnością i ręką na sercu, mogę polecić ekipę zajmujacą się budową od stanu zero. Jest to ekipa z Przywidza bardzo uczciwi, słowni,znaja się na tym co robią itp mogłabym tak pisać bez końca bo chłopaki naprawdę są super i do tego niesamowicie sympatyczni :smile:  oto tel Pan Rafał Błaszkowski 697 287 878

----------


## majcia

Z czystym sumieniem moge polecić* elektryka - Pan Mirosław Adamczak tel: 609 934 983*. Super fachowiec, terminowy, jak trzeba to i doradzi, ceny rozsądne ..polecam

----------


## Stelle

Gorąco polecam mistrza od łazienek p. Andrzej 0 724 300 950. Zajmuje się również innymi pracami remontowymi.

----------


## ewa_rk

Pół roku szukałam *Dobrego* stolarza.
Znalazłam. Stolarnia w Linii koło Lęborka.
Zakład prowadzą ojciec z synem.
Zamówiłam u nich drzwi zewnętrzne dębowe. Robota kunsztowna, mistrzowska.
Drzwi są piekne, wykonane wyjątkowo prceyzyjnie i solidnie. Montaż również.
Wszelkie moje kaprysy były uwzględniane. Wykonują też drzwi wewnętrzne i schody.
Jakość, terminowość i solidność to ich wizytówka.
Szczerze polecam.
*Usługi stolarskie
Mirosław Pipka
Linia ul. Długa 110
tel 58 676 86 13
692 292 600*

----------


## cytrynka81

Witam, poszukuje namiarow na osobe ktora zrobi projekt przylacza gazowego (okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego)
Bede bardzo wdzieczna za namiary.

----------


## raffran

> czy ktoś wspólpracował z panem Arkadiuszem Koszałka,
> jaka opinia na temat jego pracy?
> 
> chodzi mi o wykonanie stanu surowego, może poleciłby ktoś jakąś inną sprawdzoną firmę
> 
> pozdrawiam


Arkadiusza Koszalki nie znam, ale mialem stycznosc z Henrykiem Koszalka i jego firma "Henbud" z Chwaszczyna i z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecic do budowy domu od zera az pod klucz. Do najtanszych nie naleza, ale ich robota warta jest tych pieniedzy.
Wiem, ze jego bracia rowniez buduja, byc moze to jest jeden z nich.

----------


## arkadio 123

Cytrynka, wlasnie jestem po rozmowie z projektantem inst.gazowych - namiary wzialem zr eszta z bialej listy : Michal Rejniak 692 163 274 przyjmuje w centrum Pruszcza - bardzo szczegolowo objasnia i widac ze posiada spora wiedze

----------


## TAR

> Witam, poszukuje namiarow na osobe ktora zrobi projekt przylacza gazowego (okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego)
> Bede bardzo wdzieczna za namiary.


Nam wszystkie projekty przyłaczy robił Michał Rejniak i bylismy zadowoleni. Cena tez niezbyt wygórowana w porownanu do innych firm. Pozdr. A.

----------


## Spartankaa

*OKNA*

Jakiego producenta okien polecacie? 

Jakies opinie o Gdanskiej Fabryce Okien?

Z gory dziekuje
Beata

----------


## Wakmen

> ... mialem stycznosc z Henrykiem Koszalka i jego firma "Henbud" z Chwaszczyna i z czystym sumieniem moge ich polecic do budowy domu od zera az pod klucz. Do najtanszych nie naleza, ale ich robota warta jest tych pieniedzy.....


Może jestem bardzo surowy a może tylko się czepiam ale widziałem 2 domy wykonane przez fimę Henbud i ... co do jakości to przyznam się, że równo murowali, ściany proste brak jakiś niedoróbek ale ... Jednego właściciela pytałem się dlaczego ma tyle kominów to odpowiedział, że murarze mu wybudowali jeden w zapasie - a może się przyda. Schody zrobili tak niewygodne, że na etapie kładzenia instalacji zostały wyburzone bo nie dało się normalnie po nich chodzić. Kanał wentylacyjny do łazienki wchodził do sypialni za ściną bo ... nie trafili do łazienki albo ktoś miał jakiś nietrafiony pomysł. Z tego powodu musieli zrobić "nietypową zabudowę w sypialni.
Rozumiem, że nie wszyscy zwracają uwagę na Takie "pierdoły" bo po prostu budują swój pierwszy dom i myślą, że tak ma być, bo przecież fachowcy budują ale nie przesadzajmy.
Co do instalacji elektrycznej reprezentowanej przez elektryka powyższej firmy to ma ona wiele do życzenia. Nie żebym się czepiał bo sam się tym specjalizuję ale na jednej budowie zrezygnowali z jego usług bo właściciel nie chciał mieć klatki faradaya z ułożonych pojedynczo przewodów na ścianie co 10 cm wysokości. Oczywiście wszystko na koniec wygląda pięknie bo się powiesi bajeranckie lampy, halogeniki ale chyba nie o to chodzi.

Współpracuję z wieloma firmami zajmującymi się konkretnymi etapami prac w budownictwie jedno i wielorodzinnym ale na naprawdę dobrych murarzy to jeszcze nie trafiłem a jeżeli miałbym zapłacić za coś sporo więcej to niech chociaż jest wart tych pieniążków.

----------


## raffran

Coz moge powiedziec,? 
Wyrazilem tylko swoja opinie na przykladzie swojej budowy. Na zadnym etapie budowy nie mielismy do nich najmniejszych zastrzezen, nawet zwrocili uwage na pare spornych kwesti w projekcie (m.in.schody) i na czas zostaly wniesione poprawki.
Przed powierzeniem im Naszej budowy ogladalismy ich zrealizowane budowy, rozmawialismy z ludzmi i nikt z nich nie mial do nich zastrzezen. Gdybysmy mieli jakies watpliwosci co dom ich solidnosci z pewnoscia bysmy im nie powierzyli Naszej budowy za Nasze pieniadze.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Gdzie zamawialiscie wiezbe dachowa?

pozdrawiam

Jarek

----------


## TAR

> Witam
> 
> Gdzie zamawialiscie wiezbe dachowa?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Jarek


w Ambicie, wiezba super, impregnowana cisnieniowo a nie tylko zanurzeniowo, ciesla byl zadowolony z jakosci. A

----------


## Jarrek

dzieki wielkie  :smile: 

zaraz zerkne w necie gdzie to jest :smile:

----------


## wojtas122

Jakby ktoś potrzebował kutego ogrodzenia,bramy,balustrady itp. to zapraszamy do współpracy. Możliwość wskazania wykonywanych prac na terenie 3miasta. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> Jakby ktoś potrzebował ... to zapraszamy do współpracy. ...


Autoraklama nie jest wskazana w tym wątku więc proszę usunąć post. 
Chcesz zareklamować swoje usługi to zapraszam do grupy Trójmiasto - tam podziel się swoimi usługami.

Ponadto przypominam wszystkim, że w tym wątku "nikogo nie poszukujemy" - od tego jest grupa Trójmiasto w innym dziale.
W ten sposób tylko zaśmiecacie temat.

----------


## pikorek

Jesli potrzebujecie elektryka to z czystym sumieniem moge polecic Pana Czesława Stencela tel 517 437 475. U mnie zrobili instalacje w niecale 3 dni. Cale oklablowanie domu a wyszlo ponad 220 punktow ( zasilanie oswietlenie , alarmowka, kontaktrony, siec, anteny, magistrala)

----------


## Wakmen

> Jesli potrzebujecie elektryka to z czystym sumieniem moge polecic Pana Czesława Stencela tel 517 437 475. U mnie zrobili instalacje w niecale 3 dni. Cale oklablowanie domu a wyszlo ponad 220 punktow ( zasilanie oswietlenie ,* alarmowka, kontaktrony*, siec, anteny, magistrala)


A już w Grupie Trójmiasto piszesz:



> *możecie polecić kogoś od* klimatyzacji i *alarmu*? jakoś na Białej liście nie mogę znaleść


To jak to jest? Elektrycy położyli przewody, nawet nie wiadomo jak, czy odpowiednie, czy dobrze i w odpowiednie miejsca a już kogoś polecasz. Nawet w samych google o nim nic nie ma. Człowiek widmo.
A może to tylko po to by nabić post?
Uważam, że zrobienie instalacji w budynku na takiej ilości pkt. w tak krótkim czasie w sposób profesjonalny, dokładny i rzetelny nawet dla 4 osób jest niemożliwe. Oczywiście ktoś powiesi sobie w salonie 10 halogenów/LEDów na jednym łączniku a policzy jak za 11 pkt to się nie dziwię, że wyjdzie aż 220pkt. 

Pamiętajcie, że umieszczając kogoś na tej liście bierzecie po części odpowiedzialność za polecenie. Takim pochopnym dopisywaniem do listy możecie zrobicie komuś krzywdę.

----------


## pikorek

Widzę, kolega Wakmen ma jakiś dziwny żal nie wiem z jakiego powodu ale cóż. 
Jeśli koniecznie muszę wyjaśniać dlaczego polecam mojego elektryka służę wyjasnieniami i zdjęciami żeby pozostali grupowicze mogli wyrobić sobie zdanie na ich podstawie a nie tylko na podstawie oceny kolegi Wakmena który wyciąga daleko idące wnioski.
Jeli chodzi o punkty wiesz dobrze że robiłem instalację Eib i zapewnie również dobrze wesz że nie wycenia się jej tak samo ponieważ stosuje się dłuższe linie prowadząc przewody od np grup swietlnych, kontaktronów, rolet ( u mnie bramy) do rozdzielni. Z elektrykiem się umówiłem że jeśli linia będzie miała więcej niż 8 m to będzie liczona jako dwa punkty ( żeby nie było jesli są dwa gniazda nie są liczone jako dwa punkty tylko jako jeden). Kazde okno ma przewód z kontaktronem, nie ma 10 halogenów oddzielnie. W rogach podciągnięte są przewody do czujek i kamer, 6 przewodów antenowych , sieć w domu, głośniki, czujki ruchu do alarmu ( pytając o alarm chciałem firmę która zaproponuje czujki i centralkę z uruchomieniem i podlączeniem do Eib  - nie wiem co w tym dziwnego że najpierw przewody chcialem mieć polożone pod tynkiem).
Co do przewodów - sa położone przewody telefoniki, które sam dostarczyłem jak również pozostałe materiały do wykonania instalacji - taki był warunek szybkiego wykonania prac a że znam się na tym ponieważ współpracuję z hurtowniami elektrycznymi wolałem sam wynegocjować ceny.
czy prawidłowo? myślę że zdjecia wyjaśnia tą kwestię, sprawdzałem dokkladnie z projektem i z tym co chce mieć bo poźniej bde uruchamiał instalację i wyglada, ze jest ok. Poza tym Pan Czesław dokładnie wszystko mi opowiedział i opisał. Będzie "szył" rozdzielnice ponieważ jeszcze jej nie mam i prawdopodobnie instalował osprzet.
To że nie ma strony internetowej nie oznacza że nie potrafi wykonać dobrze instalacji elektrycznych.
Nabijanie postów mógłbym zarzucić własnie Tobie bo robisz problem tam gdzie go nie ma.
Co do pracy to 4 osoby pracując od 6 rano do 19 ( już bylo ciemno) może wykonac instalację od środy do soboty rano ( skończyli dokadnie o 10 rano w sobotę)
Także widzisz - niektórzy siedzą o 17:38 na forum a niektórzy pracują 
To tyle w tej kwestii  - nie będę zabierał więcej zdania. Forumowicze niech sobie sami wyciągną wnioski
Wspomniany link do zdjęć
Instalacje elektryczne

----------


## sanowi_

gdzie mogę kupić solidne okna - jeszcze nie zdecydowałam się jakie chcę, drewniane czy pcv .

z góry dziękuję
iwona

----------


## pikorek

> gdzie mogę kupić solidne okna - jeszcze nie zdecydowałam się jakie chcę, drewniane czy pcv .
> 
> z góry dziękuję
> iwona


nie to forum  - pisz na grupie trojmiasto - ja zamowiłem w megabudzie w Rumii - wiele razy przytaczanym - i czekam na montaż -  zamówiłem drewno

----------


## jagawe

Jestem na ukończeniu budowy i mogę polecić:
posadzki - tel. 601831484 szybko i równo, 170 m kw w jeden dzień (styropian i folie były ułożone)
co i hydraulika - tel. 661 - 626-040 p. Paweł -czysto szybko, sprawnie i bez niespodzianek
więźba dachowa z deskowaniem, specjalizują się w  Ytongu (u mnie robili tylko szczyty i ścianki działowe, kominy) tel. 695-572-249 p. Leszek

----------


## orzeszkowa

Witam,

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić solidnego i rozsądnego cenowo fachowca od wylewek i tynków. Z góry bardzo dziekuję.

----------


## demon48

Bardzo polecam firme* perfekt tynk* 

firma ta wykonywała mi tynki w moim domu, jak i również prace wykończeniowe jak kładzenie kafelek i malowanie.
Firma swoją prace wykonała szybki i tanio!!! Gorąco polecam jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tynki w domu lub wykończeniówka na terenie trójmiasta starogardu gdańskiego i okolic to polecam!
Podaję namiar na firmę
nr tel : 663 550 704  rafał kwaśniewski -

----------


## Magdalena P

Witam, z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić ekipę Marcina Rzeppy do stanu surowego. U nas robili od zera do dachówki - terminowo, rzetelnie, fachowo. Okna oczywiście Megabud. 
Acha, architekt pani Ziętek.
Teraz poszukuję sprawdzonego hydraulika....

----------


## Jarrek

Mozecie polecic Architekta wnetrz z okolic gdynia / wejherowo, moga byc okolice :smile: 

pozdrawiam

Jarek

----------


## nika78

mam kilka ekip które moge polecic z czystym sercem

*Elektryk* - kładł mi całą elektryke- bardzo solidnie i z głową do tego wezwaliśmy go do podłączenia pieca bo moi hydraulicy nie dawali sobie z tym rady - dla niego nie był  to żaden problem - *p. Robert 602 605 910*

i jak widze wyżej polecani:
*Tynki gipsowe, ocieplenie poddasza i wykończenie* - ekipa bardzo dokładna i czysta, kładli u mnie tynki gipsowe, nawet cekolować nie trzeba ( ja nie cekolowałam) ładnie wykończone przy oknach. Ocieplali poddasze i robili wszelkie zabudowy karton - gips. Bardzo dużo doradzali i kierowali budową jak nie mogliśmy być na miejscu a akurat trzeba było podjąć decyzje- *p. Rafał 663 550 704 i p. Krzysiek 506 296 338*

na potwierdzenie - link do mojego dziennika budowy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...-Marzenie-M10a

----------


## Sielski Koleczkowo

Budowa mojego domu w Koleczkowie w zasadzie już się skończyła. Czas najwyższy na spłatę "długu" wobec społeczności zgromadzonej wokół tego forum. Podaję namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców, z których, w większości dzięki temu forum, usług skorzystałem i z których tak po prostu byłem zadowolony. Dodam tylko, że moje zadowolenie wynika z jakości wykonanych prac, ale również z poziomu oferowanych przez n/w cen (zlecenie każdej z większych prac poprzedzała solidna akcja ofertowa):

1. Ekipa murarzy (od piwnic po dach) - Pan Grzegorz Hinc z okolic Stężycy - tel. 504 290 913 - świetny i doświadczony (cenne rady dziś procentują) fachowiec i przy tym niedrogi, ekipa spokojna, zasuwali aż miło.

2. Dekarze (konstrukcja dachu, pokrycie dachówką, obróbki blacharskie, podbitka drewniana, wycinane ozdobnie krokwie itp.) - Pan Robert Bałtruszis z Ustronia Morskiego - tel. 608 334 520 - świetna robota, dach podoba się chyba wszystkim.

3. Dachówki, rynny, okna dachowe, wełnę mineralną po zebraniu wielu ofert kupowałem w firmie MATELBUD w Gdyni przy ul. Chwaszczyńskiej. Chociaż nie jest to wykonawca postanowiłem polecić tę firmę na tym forum. Profesjonalne doradztwo, otwartość na negocjacje cenowe, życzliwość (w razie pilnej potrzeby dowozili na budowę nawet nieznaczne ilości towaru) i świetna obsługa. Polecam Pana Andrzeja Maślankę i kolegów.

4. Elektryka, instalacja antenowa, internet itp. - Pan Mateusz Meyer z okolic Luzina - tel. 511 109 112 - bardzo dobrze wykonana instalacja, ładnie opisana, dobry kontakt 

5. Alarm - P. Sebastian z okolic Luzina - tel. 502 927 112 - komentarz jw.

6. Hydraulika (łącznie z solarem) - znana i chwalona na tym forum firma DESTO z Rumi - to już chyba klasa sama w sobie, na Pana Tomka Gawędę (tel. 605 848 430)  i jego kolegów mogłem liczyć  w każdej sytuacji,  od etapu wyboru koncepcji ogrzewania domu do być może nie zawsze mądrych pytań w trakcie rozruchu i eksploatacji instalacji. 

7. Okna - MEGABUD z Rumi i wymieniany wielokrotnie na tym forum Pan Michał Michnowicz - tel. 501 228 741 - doradztwo, jakość oferowanych okien/drzwi, montaż i serwis eksploatacyjny na najwyższym poziomie. 

8. Zabudowa kominka - Pan Kwidziński z Chmielna - tel. 603 600 054 - dzięki doświadczeniu i fachowym radom tego Pana uniknąłem sporych kłopotów związanych z eksploatacją kominka a wykonana zabudowa jest w 100% zgodna z naszymi oczekiwaniami

9. Glazura/terakota - Pan Stefan Franek z Sierakowic - tel. 502 302 216 - po prostu Mistrz (to nie tylko moja opinia)

10. Tynki, posadzki - Pan Toporek z Przodkowa - tel. 605 103 371 - dobra robota, możliwość negocjacji cen

11. Elewacja zewnetrzna (ocieplenie, tynk + boazeria drewniana), regipsy, gładzie wewnętrzne - Pan Krzysztof Hinca z okolic Stężycy - tel. 509 836 578 - fachowo,  sprawnie i naprawdę ładnie wykonane prace 

12. Podłogi drewniane - Świat Drewna z Gdańska - tel. 058 302 43 22 

13. Koparka - Pan Daniel z Koleczkowa - tel. 602 735 350

14. Adaptacja Projektu - projektantka  Pani Bogdanna Ziętek z Wejherowa - tel. 501 487 134 - fachowe rady i niedrogo

Czekam na zkońzcenie prac stolarskich i brukarskich i jeśli będę zadowolony dodam wykonawców do powyższej listy.

----------


## krzysiekewa

Witam właśnie zamkłem stan surowy  teraz czas na elektrykę i hydraulikę. \Mam wykonawcę ( szwagra nie muszę mu wiele płacić ) s*zukam taniej hurtowni gdzie kupię hydraulikę i elektrykę*. O niedawna mieszkam  w trójmieście proszę o pomoc.
teraz mogę się ja pochwalić z tego co już korzystałem.

buduję systemem gospodarczym mega gospodarczym więć cena gra istotną role ale nie tylko:
1 geodeci jak dla mnie za drogo ale solidni na czas kodem pruszcz gdański ( oprócz kasy bez problemu- są tańsi)608035655

2 piasek żwir itp panowie z pruszcza Bator ( 3 braci ) cena ok. zamawiałem dużo około 40 wywrotek zawsze na czas, czasem w 3 obracali z piaskiem czasem tylko jeden wedle potrzeb. 601637994

3hurtownia z materiałami Bat  ul. tczewskiej w pruszczu  ceny ok naprawdę przystępne , minusy zawsze płacimy za towar przed wyjazdem niema opóźnionego terminu płatności , nie puszczają towaru bez kasy ( jak spóżniła mi się transza musiałem pożyczać po rodzinie bo nie dali a towaru miałem wybranego wcześniej za 20 tyś i zapłaconego a chiałem tylko za 2) z transportem też kiepsko zawsze czekać trzeba. Ale ceny leczą wszystkie rany i pomimo niedogodniej kupuje dalej.

4 więźba - wszystko na telefon drzewo ok cieśla nie narzekał ( chłopa nie widziałem ale bez kłopotu) cena przystępna , dobra bym powiedział jak porównałem z lokalnymi składamy drewna. płatne przy odbiorze ,okazało się że przy rozładunku coś pękło coś było krzywe (2 szt. na cały dach to nic) dostarczono następnego dnia bez kłopotu. chyba z sulęczyna nie istotne mam kontakt 586844725 kom 696436070 .  jeszcze jedno to tartak czasem nie słyszą i trzeba próbować dłużej się dodzwonić

5 koles o przyłącza pan Kanka cena super  w porównaniu z konkurencią namiar podam po odbiorze przyłacza woda leci.haha

6 wykonawcy rodzina trudno powiedzieć jak pracują u obcych u mnie niema żadnych kłopotów za nie duże pieniądze robią od zera pod klucz jestem prawie w połowie) , ale jaki spokój nie szukam  nie martwię się zawsze ci sami

----------


## marjucha

> Witam właśnie zamkłem stan surowy  teraz czas na elektrykę i hydraulikę. \Mam wykonawcę ( szwagra nie muszę mu wiele płacić ) s*zukam taniej hurtowni gdzie kupię hydraulikę i elektrykę*. O niedawna mieszkam  w trójmieście proszę o pomoc.
> teraz mogę się ja pochwalić z tego co już korzystałem.
> 
> buduję systemem gospodarczym mega gospodarczym więć cena gra istotną role ale nie tylko:
> 1 geodeci jak dla mnie za drogo ale solidni na czas kodem pruszcz gdański ( oprócz kasy bez problemu- są tańsi)608035655
> 
> 2 piasek żwir itp panowie z pruszcza Bator ( 3 braci ) cena ok. zamawiałem dużo około 40 wywrotek zawsze na czas, czasem w 3 obracali z piaskiem czasem tylko jeden wedle potrzeb. 601637994
> 
> *3hurtownia z materiałami Bat  ul. tczewskiej w pruszczu  ceny ok naprawdę przystępne , minusy zawsze płacimy za towar przed wyjazdem niema opóźnionego terminu płatności , nie puszczają towaru bez kasy ( jak spóżniła mi się transza musiałem pożyczać po rodzinie bo nie dali a towaru miałem wybranego wcześniej za 20 tyś i zapłaconego a chiałem tylko za 2) z transportem też kiepsko zawsze czekać trzeba. Ale ceny leczą wszystkie rany i pomimo niedogodniej kupuje dalej.
> ...


Też tam kupowałem i czasem dalej coś kupię, ale jednak są w okolicy hurtownie, z którymi można się dogadać i mieć niższe ceny.
Ostatnio za dużo mnie przycięli, mimo zapewnień że dostałem świetną cenę i tym się narazili.
Trzeba sprawdzać i nie wierzyć na słowo, bo klient, który jest pod koniec"budowy" nie jest już tak atrakcyjny i rabaty gdzieś ulatują.
Tyle co do cen, z resztą się zgadzam :smile:

----------


## Spartankaa

REKUPERACJA - nie znalazlam watku gdzie moglaby zapytac czy ktos z Szanowych Forumowiczow bylby tak mily i pokazal mi  w swoim domu jak dziala rekuperator, co by ewentualnie poprawil etc. Jestem z tych co musza zobaczyc i dotknac  :Smile: 

Z gory serdecznie dziekuje

Beata

----------


## Jarrek

> REKUPERACJA - nie znalazlam watku gdzie moglaby zapytac czy ktos z Szanowych Forumowiczow bylby tak mily i pokazal mi  w swoim domu jak dziala rekuperator, co by ewentualnie poprawil etc. Jestem z tych co musza zobaczyc i dotknac 
> 
> Z gory serdecznie dziekuje
> 
> Beata




przyłączam sie do prosby, tez chciałbym zobaczyć jak i co z tą rekuperacją  :smile: 


pozdrawiam

----------


## melanze

Witam, szukam firmy która zrobiłaby mi dojazd tymczasowy do działki. Prawdopodobnie trzeba byłoby to zrobić z płyt drogowych aby wytrzymało przejazd ciężkich samochodów, (np.grucha z betonem) choć tańsze rozwiązania byłyby mile widziane. Zależy mi jednak na solidnym dojeździe bo może będzie musiał wytrzymać parę lat. Droga ma mieć ok 45-50 m długości i 3 m szerokości, lokalizacja Gdańsk. Czy ktoś z Was może kogoś dobrego mi polecić ??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

Jestem na etapie stanu surowego i mogę z całą spokojnością polecic brygadę murarzy (od ław po dach) . Robota wykonana solidnie bez fuszerek i BEZ ALKOHOLU i do tego pomogli mi załatwic materiały na dobrych upustach . Firma Jarbud p.Jarek tel.504 199 182

----------


## beti555

Mogę polecić pana od wykończeniówki. Grzegorz 797 565 960. Zainteresowanym moge przesłać fotki.

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Jakby ktoś potrzebował kutego ogrodzenia,bramy,balustrady itp. to zapraszamy do współpracy. Możliwość wskazania wykonywanych prac na terenie 3miasta. Pozdrawiam


faktem jest, że nieelegancko tak się reklamować - miałem tą przyjemność z tym panem rozmawiać, wyjął laptopa, pokazał, pochwalił się i na koniec wyliczył cenę:
11 000 + 22% VAT 
2 dni wcześniej inny pan wycenił to samo ogrodzenie na 7300...
bez komentarza...
i szczerze mówiąc, to zupełnie nie obchodzi mnie, że ten pierwszy kuje sam a ten drugi kupuje - liczy się efekt końcowy i to, czy jest ogrodzenie ładne czy nie
więc po co płacić 2x więcej za TO SAMO?!

----------


## TAG75

Kolbudzian to daj namiary na tego tańszego wykonawce chetnie skorzystam.

Ktoś już polecał AIr Comfort z Gdyni wykonanie rekuperacji, potwierdzam wiec że ekipa b.sprawna i profesjonalna może nie najtańsza.

----------


## flatronka

witam 
my budujemy się za Pruszczem Gdańskim możecie polecić nam kogoś kto wykona u nas wewnętrzną instalację gazową.

pozdrawiamy

----------


## Marllin

Witam. 
Jestem na etapie wykańczania. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić te ekipy:
Dekarze: Usługi Blacharsko - Dekarskie. Piotr Gafka. Adres: Szeroka 35; 84-241 Gościcino. Rewelacja. Firma po prostu marzenie dla inwestora. Terminowi, pracowici i fachowcy. Materiały dostarczała firma PRYM z Wejherowa. Też solidna i terminowa.
Zabudowy GK, ocieplenie dachu, gładzie: bracia Zbigniew i Paweł Mietki 792 102 440 z Kościerzyny ,polecani już na forum, jak najbardziej zasłużenie, solidni, terminowi, cena przystępna. Szczerze POLECAM. I tak bez żadnych zastrzeżeń tylko te dwie firmy mogę polecić. Resztę już mniej. W tym Sokołka (spada na psy trochę), instalacje Hydrauliczne Nowawaser mocno przereklamowana, niby duża a podchodzi do inwestora bardzo nie profesjonalnie, a murarz p. Daniel Rzetelny to już zupełnie porażka. Może sam jest fachowcem ale sobie dobiera ludzi tragicznych co potrafią tak krzywe mury stawiać ze ręce opadają. Odradzam. Będę chyba miał do pochwalenia glazurnika ale jest w trakcie robot i nie chwale dnia przed zachodem, ale póki co jestem zadowolony. Polecę jak już skończy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## TAG75

Czy poleciłby ktoś dobrą ekipa od dużych *przeprowadzek* co to nie potłuka połowy sprzętu a w zamian duzo pomogą i są terminowi?

----------


## TAR

> Czy poleciłby ktoś dobrą ekipa od dużych *przeprowadzek* co to nie potłuka połowy sprzętu a w zamian duzo pomogą i są terminowi?


Ja mogę polecic firme lider pack , opcja z 4 tragarzami . firma z gdanska. obsluga rewelacyjna, cenowo tez nie najgorzej, pracownicy czysci, porzadni i silni. meble zabezpieczyli i okleili. generalnie sama przeprowadzka trwala 4 godziny. licza nie za rozpoczeta godzinę tylko za rzeczywiscie przepracowana. meble w nowym domu wniesli i ustawili tak jak chcialam. wspomne tylko ze przeprowadzalam graty z 70 metrowego mieszkania, 3 pietro o ok. 20 km dalej.  polecany wczesniej przez kilka osob p. Damian delikatnie ujmujac zignorowal mnie stwierdzil ze gdybym zalatwila dodatkowych ludzi do pomocy to on sie zgodzi, a w ogole ze z gdyni do pruszcza mu sie nie oplaca itp.

----------


## magdazaba

Mnie pan Damian też lekko mówiąc olał - najpierw w ogóle nie odbierał telefonów, a potem środnio mu pasował - mimo, że byłam elestyczna co do terminu, z ludżmi też miał problem. W końcu do przeprowadzki wziełam faceta z ogłoszenia i było ok. Numer podam póżniej - muszę poszperać.

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Kolbudzian to daj namiary na tego tańszego wykonawce chetnie skorzystam.


dam dopiero, jak będę miał zamontowane - dopiero wtedy będę miał czyste sumienie, że polecam kogoś solidnego
jednego partacza z Białej listy już miałem, więc wolę być ostrożnym - cena to nie wszystko  :smile: 
jednak ten, który robi obecnie wydaje się być dobrym fachowcem - moja siostra jest z niego bardzo zadowolona
no i muszę też zapytać gościa o zgodę  :smile:

----------


## TAG75

TAR dzięki za namiary na firmę wygląda solidnie i profesjonalnie. Co do wspomianego tutaj Pana Damiana to on sam mówi że nie jest w stanie robić duzych przeprowadzek raczej przewieść jakiś zapomiany mebel po poprzedniej ekipie ma niewielki samochód...

Kilka razy byli już tu polecani bracia Gurscy podtrzymuję dobrą opinię o nich.  Przede wszystkim terminowi, szybcy i dokładni. Bardzo ładnie im wyszła u mnie zabudowa kominka. Jako jedyna ekipa zostawili po sobie  porządek a nie jest to u nas niestety jeszcze częste...jedyny minus to malowanie kolorami do tego bym ich nie polecil bo cos nie wyszlo do konca...
Namiary: Arek Gurski 783903130
 Wojtek Gurski 880675181

----------


## seboolba

Przylaczam sie do Kasi i Krzysia,brygada Pana Jarka-JARBUD,sprawna dokladna i szybka,wiele mi pomogli i nie musialem ich pilnowac(w zwiazku ,ze pracuje za granica),nie pija i nie kombinuja.Wybudowali mi podpiwniczony dom 190m2 w 3 miesiace  :smile:  teraz czeka aby sie ustal do wiosny i wiooo dalej.W sprawie kierownika bardzo polecam Pana Tomasza Pożarowszczyka,bez limitu odwiedzin ,w pelni kompetetny i potrafiacy rozmawiac z brygadami :smile: .namiary na prv.
Inna sprawa-prosze polecic mi dobrego elektryka i co wazne dobra firme od hydrauliki i ogrzewania(podlogowe,kaloryfery,piec na groszek)-wazne!
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Przylaczam sie do Kasi i Krzysia,brygada Pana Jarka-JARBUD,sprawna dokladna i szybka,wiele mi pomogli i nie musialem ich pilnowac(w zwiazku ,ze pracuje za granica),nie pija i nie kombinuja.Wybudowali mi podpiwniczony dom 190m2 w 3 miesiace  teraz czeka aby sie ustal do wiosny i wiooo dalej.W sprawie kierownika bardzo polecam Pana Tomasza Pożarowszczyka,bez limitu odwiedzin ,w pelni kompetetny i potrafiacy rozmawiac z brygadami.namiary na prv.
> Inna sprawa-prosze polecic mi dobrego elektryka i co wazne dobra firme od hydrauliki i ogrzewania(podlogowe,kaloryfery,piec na groszek)-wazne!
> POZDRAWIAM


Witaj, 

Z czystym sumieniem mogę ci polecić dwie firmy: elektryk/alarmy MIXSYSTEM i hydraulika AQUATIC. Jeśli będziesz chciał, namiary podam na priv.
pozdrawiam,

----------


## seboolba

Szukam i nie moge znalezc strony www firmy Aquatic.Czy ktos ja widzial czy po prostu w 21 wieku jej nie maja :smile: ?

----------


## pikorek

> Szukam i nie moge znalezc strony www firmy Aquatic.Czy ktos ja widzial czy po prostu w 21 wieku jej nie maja?


mówisz i masz http://aquatic24.pl/ wprawdzie z ich oferty nie skorzystałem ale rozmowy były ( trochę za drogo było )

----------


## jimmy123

Poszukuje kogoś sprawdzonego do obudowy kominka jak i samego kominka.Okolice Bojana ,Kielna.Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## GośkaR

> Jesli potrzebujecie elektryka to z czystym sumieniem moge polecic Pana Czesława Stencela tel 517 437 475. U mnie zrobili instalacje w niecale 3 dni. Cale oklablowanie domu a wyszlo ponad 220 punktow ( zasilanie oswietlenie , alarmowka, kontaktrony, siec, anteny, magistrala)


Witam, my również z czystym sumieniem możemy polecić ekipę Pana Czesława - szybko, sprawnie i w przystępnej cenie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## WDABKOWSKI

Witam
warto sprawdzić dwie firmy hydrauliczne 
PROFIT - BOJANO I DAWA -JASTARNIA
www.dawa.dl.pl
www.profit.gdynia.pl

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam
> warto sprawdzić dwie firmy ...


Szanowny Kolego WDABKOWSKI - jeżeli chcesz coś sprawdzać to zapraszam do działu ogłoszeń drobnych. Autoreklama tutaj nie jest wskazana.

----------


## seboolba

Prosze na priv.opine o firmie DESTO z Rumi

----------


## marjucha

> Prosze na priv.opine o firmie DESTO z Rumi


Dlaczego na priv?

----------


## seboolba

> Dlaczego na priv?


a dlaczego nie? -oki jak ktos chce to na ogolnym nie ma problemu-nie chcialem zasmiecac forum

----------


## marjucha

> a dlaczego nie? -oki jak ktos chce to na ogolnym nie ma problemu-nie chcialem zasmiecac forum


Ale po to zostały stworzone białe i czarne listy.
Na priv można różne rzeczy pisać i ciężko zweryfikować co jest prawdą a co nie.
Jak przejrzysz to znajdziesz kilka opinii o DESTO.
Ja polecam, ale już to pisałem :smile:

----------


## seboolba

CZy ktos z forumowiczow mial stycznosc z Gdanska Fabryka Okien?Posiadaja ciekawa oferte ale ciekawy jestem jak wyglada u nich z montazem , serwisem itp

----------


## 78michal

Z chęcią pochwalę się sprawdzoną na własnej skórze ekipą budowlaną Witka Szredera z Kiełpina.
Zajmują się przede wszystkim stawianiem stanu surowego domów.
mają w swojej ofercie więcej ale piszę tylko o tym co mi robili.

Mi postawili dom wraz więźbą. 
Później jeszcze ich wziąłem do tynków cementowo-wapiennych.
Wszystko terminowo. (wręcz szybciej niż zakładałem) 
Płaciłem za każdy skończony etap. (wcześniej spisany i omówione co kiedy i za ile)
Dokładni i solidni a do tego atrakcyjni cenowo.
Z tego co wiem robią na terenie całego województwa pomorskiego.

telefon do pana Witolda tel. 502 094 042
(możecie powiedzieć że poleca Michał z Chwaszczyna)

http://www.mur-dom.pl

Pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## daro31ie

> z chęcią pochwalę się sprawdzoną na własnej skórze ekipą budowlaną witka szredera z kiełpina.
> Zajmują się przede wszystkim stawianiem stanu surowego domów.
> Mają w swojej ofercie więcej ale piszę tylko o tym co mi robili.
> 
> Mi postawili dom wraz więźbą. 
> Później jeszcze ich wziąłem do tynków cementowo-wapiennych.
> Wszystko terminowo. (wręcz szybciej niż zakładałem) 
> płaciłem za każdy skończony etap. (wcześniej spisany i omówione co kiedy i za ile)
> dokładni i solidni a do tego atrakcyjni cenowo.
> ...



autoreklama!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 78michal

> autoreklama!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nie autoreklama bo ja nie buduję domów. 
Mi Pan Witek Szreder zbudował dom więc go polecam.


Pozdrawiam
Michał

----------


## zientas

Witam,
poszukuję hydraulika i elektryka. Budowa Kolbudy.

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam,
> poszukuję hydraulika i elektryka. Budowa Kolbudy.


Witaj, 
Kilka dni temu polecałem tj. MIXSYSTEM Kowale i Aquatic Lublewo. W razie potrzeby daj znać namiary prześlę na priv. Pozdrawiam

PS. A może ktoś poleci dekarza. Pojawiają się zacieki przy kominie :(

----------


## nika78

Witam
Ponownie moge kogoś polecić, miałam problem z kuchnią, ceny, które mi proponowano były kosmiczne w okleinie pcv, więc o drewnie nawet nie marzyłam, i nagle na mojej drodze pojawił się ów Pan, robił mi *schody*, (też piękne i nie drogie - dąb w cenie buku) zaproponował wykonanie* kuchni* w fornirze taniej niż u innych pcv, zgodziłam się - i nie żałuje!!!, Pan Marcin okazał się bardziej artystą stolarzem :smile:  wraz z projektantem panem Danielem stworzył u mnie cudo, które wszyscy podziwiają
tu link do tejrze kuchni :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...czyli-stolarze

*Pan Marcin stolarz (jest z Elbląga, ale pracuje też na terenie całego pomorskiego)
Nr  tel: 606 150 433*

----------


## nika78

polecić chciałam jeszcze pana od* kominków*, bardzo rzetelnie podchodzi do pracy, jeśli chcesz mieć niebanalny kominek to do Pana Mirka. Nie uznaje kominków obłożonych karton gipsem, ma być solidnie, przyniesie Ci tony książek, z  ilustracjami - masz wybrać swój styl, a on Ci go wykona za rozsądne pieniądze (naprawde rozsądne!) 

linkdo kominka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...dowany-kominek

*Pan Mirek Rychert: 697 975 506*

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam
> Ponownie moge kogoś polecić, miałam problem z kuchnią, ceny, które mi proponowano były kosmiczne w okleinie pcv, więc o drewnie nawet nie marzyłam, i nagle na mojej drodze pojawił się ów Pan, robił mi *schody*, (też piękne i nie drogie - dąb w cenie buku) zaproponował wykonanie* kuchni* w fornirze taniej niż u innych pcv, zgodziłam się - i nie żałuje!!!, Pan Marcin okazał się bardziej artystą stolarzem wraz z projektantem panem Danielem stworzył u mnie códo, które wszyscy podziwiają
> tu link do tejrze kuchni
> 
> Witaj,
> 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...czyli-stolarze
> 
> ...


Witaj,

Super kuchnia!!!!!  Możesz zdradzić, ile to kosztowało?
Właśnie zacżąłem się rozglądać za kuchnią  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## nika78

wojtek_bud 
 odpowiedziałam na priv

----------


## zientas

> Witaj, 
> Kilka dni temu polecałem tj. MIXSYSTEM Kowale i Aquatic Lublewo. W razie potrzeby daj znać namiary prześlę na priv. Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. A może ktoś poleci dekarza. Pojawiają się zacieki przy kominie


Mixsystem jest firmą specjalizującą się w alarmach i zabezpieczeniach, czy nie będzie ona za droga do zwykłej instalacji elektrycznej?, czy ktoś jeszcze współpracował z tą firmą?

----------


## flatronka

> wojtek_bud 
>  odpowiedziałam na priv


kuchnia super  

możesz mi wysłać na jej cenę priv

dziękuje

----------


## pikorek

> Witam,
> poszukuję hydraulika i elektryka. Budowa Kolbudy.


Elektryka polecalem - Czesław Stencel

----------


## Hania i Paweł F.

Witamy,

ku naszemu zadowoleniu możemy podzielić się z Wami samymi pozytywnymi doświadczeniami związanymi z firmą Aquatic z Lublewa. 
Świat wody. Kwiecień A.
83-050 Lublewo Gdańskie, Bukowa 8
woj. Pomorskie, pow. Gdański, gm. Kolbudy
Branża: Ogrzewanie - Projektowanie, Instalacja, Serwis

Tel.: 58 691 70 11

Firma robiła nam kompleksową obsługę w zakresie ogrzewania i hydrauliki wraz z projektem. Nasz dom powstał w niecałe 3 miesiące, po pół roku się wprowadzaliśmy  i między innymi dzięki Panu Tomkowi z Aquatica było to możliwe. Tylko z nimi w trakcie realizacji nie było problemów, wyprzedzali nasze potrzeby, wszystko było  dopięte na ostatni guzik. My nie musieliśmy pilnować niczego, grafiki były ustalane wewnętrznie, a do nas tylko w odpowiednim czasie zjeżdżały ekipy specjalistów. 
Zakres był duży odkurzacz centralny, ogrzewanie podłogowe, grzejniki, piec gazowy,rekuperacja, zmiękczanie wody, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, wszystkie instalacje w łazienkach etc... 
Bardzo profesjonalne podejście i ogrom doświadczenia, dały pozytywne efekty!!!!

to był nasz numer 1

następnie firma której polecać już nie trzeba MEGABUD Rumia http://www.megabud.pl/
terminowo, profesjonalnie.  Podczas montażu Panowie uwijali się jak  mróweczki, nie został po nich ani jeden papierek. Mieliśmy dużo powierzchni oszklonych , a mimo to wszystko przebiegło bez najmniejszych problemów. 


 Pan Zenek od wylewek 501 238 055, baaardzo profesjonalna firma, natomiast człowiek tak ludzki, że aż miło było przyjechać w weekend na budowę  :wink:  Super podejście! Robota wykonana rewelacyjnie, czysto i terminowo. 

Stan surowy zamknięty wykonywała nam firma http://profibud.com/ Adam Kozerski. Również z czystym sumieniem polecamy, szybko i efektywnie. Adam jest osobą utalentowaną i doświadczonym fachowcem. Konstrukcja dachu dzięki niemu może przetrwać wojnę  :big grin:  nigdzie w okolicy nie powstał tak piękny i solidny dach, nawet tartak z którego zamawialiśmy drewno był pod wrażeniem. Dzięki Adamowi mamy duży, dobrze zbudowany bezpieczny dom.

Następnie polecamy firmę wykończeniową Ireneusz Duszyński 600 48 35 37
zakres: zabudowy stałe, ścianki g-k, montaż kuchni, łazienki glazurnictwo, podświetlane półki i inne cuda, podłogi gresowe w całym domu, malowanie, cekolowanie. I wszystkie inne mniejsze ale niezwykle ważne elementy wpływające na całokształt i efekt. 

Pan Ryszard i firma Admar z Pierwoszyna  506 676 380 u nas kładli podłogi drewniane, lita deska. U teściów cyklinowanie parkietów. Ekspresowo i co najważniejsze BARDZO czysto, praktycznie  nie mieliśmy co sprzątać jak Panowie szli do domu. Serdecznie polecamy.

i na koniec Pan Michał Hawłasewicz 600 288 265, który przywiózł nam ręcznie robiony piękny stół bilardowy, cieszymy się nim  co wieczór. Stoły są jego rodzinnym interesem od prawie 10 lat, robi jest z niezwykłą pasją co widać  :smile:  Dobra Polska robota. 

Niestety reszty fachowców, od ocieplenia, tynków nie możemy polecić  :sad:  

za to wszystkich których szerzej opisaliśmy pozdrawiamy serdecznie z ul.Księżycowej 
Hania i Paweł

----------


## seboolba

Witam,wielkimi krokami zblizaja sie tynki(cementowo-wapienne),przegladam forum ale nie ma zbytnio aktualnych poleceń  :smile:  Prosze o jakies namiary na dobrych tynkarzy.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zniek

Moim hydraulikiem jest pan Kaszub robił podłączenia i odbiory tel.691-410-753 może wam się przyda.

----------


## seboolba

> Witam,wielkimi krokami zblizaja sie tynki(cementowo-wapienne),przegladam forum ale nie ma zbytnio aktualnych poleceń  Prosze o jakies namiary na dobrych tynkarzy.Pozdrawiam


I nikt nie moze nikogo polecic?

----------


## atija

mogę polecić naszego tynkarza, z małym ale...
chyba miał za dużo zleceń jak robił u nas i nie przyłożył się jak trzeba.
U sąsiadów parę miesięcy wcześniej zrobił przepiękne tynki.Nasze też są zadowalające, jednak widać , że się spieszyli . Jednej rzeczy tylko nie dopilnowałam
Mianowicie tego, aby murłatę schowali pod tynkiem. Nie wiedziałam wtedy, że tak można. Pan nam nie powiedział, mimo , że u sąsiadów właśnie tak zrobili. 
Mimo wszystko, mogę ich polecić, Pracowali sprawnie i zostawili po sobie porządek. Mieliśmy już zrobione posadzki i tak jak obiecali, nie zniszczyli ich. 

*tynki*
Pan Berendt  502 561 186

Panów od posadzek też mogę polecić. Bardzo sprawna ekipa

*posadzki*

M. Serafin  601 831 484

----------


## cytrynka81

Witam,
Poszukuje bardzo dobrego i solidnego kafelkarza, okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego.

----------


## atija

> Witam,
> Poszukuje bardzo dobrego i solidnego kafelkarza, okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego.


ja też  :smile: 
i jeszcze kogoś do zamontowania kominka

----------


## cytrynka81

mam ogromna prosbe... czy mozna prosić o przeslanie fotek na priv ([email protected]) z koncowym efektem wykonania przez braci Gurskich.

----------


## Aga1003

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić wszystkim Pana Sylwestra Modzelewskiego z Bolszewa. Wyremontował mi całe mieszkanie (kafelki, szpachlowanie, malowanie i panele podłogowe), wszystko wykonane bardzo profesjonalnie, jestem bardzo zadowolona. Na miejscu pracy zawsze panował porządek, konkurencyjny cenowo. Konkretny, a do tego miły i sympatyczny. Tel 0 791 801 448 Szczerze Go polecam!

----------


## cinkers29

Witam 
Czy ktos z Was slyszał o firmie KEDA z Rumi zajmuja sie pokryciami dachowymi od A do Z
Bylem tam mam wycene, sama rozmowa ok , ale nie znam ani jedenj opini na ich temat.

pzdr

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Kolbudzian to daj namiary na tego tańszego wykonawce chetnie skorzystam.


OK, to polecam - pan Olgierd (Gdaniec jeśli dobrze pamiętam nazwisko), telefon 602 337 317
robił mi ogrodzenie kute i jestem bardzo zadowolony - cena naprawdę przystępna a jakość bez zastrzeżeń

jest z okolic Starogardu, ale robi w całym Trójmieście
jeszcze gratis dostałem uchwyty na kwiaty i gratis pospawał fuszerki na balustradach innego wykonawcy

----------


## Barbara1

Chciałabym polecić Pana Janusza Pałuczaka - firma  JTP Pałuczak  tel. 501 212 956. Podczas remontu kamienicy  wykonywał wylewki betonowe, ułożył płyty granitowe na posadzce oraz  gresy na ścianach. Jest to fachowiec wysokiej klasy,  bardzo solidny, rzetelny, uczciwy , przystępny cenowo. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z  wysokiej jakości usługi - granitowe płyty są ułożone idealnie. Ponadto, powierzają prace Panu Januszowi nie musieliśmu się już o nic martwić,  jest on osobą kulturalną i umiejącą sobe radzić z  ludzmi - co było ważne w kontaktach z uciążliwymi sąsiadami.  Pan Janusz jest rwnież bardzo kompetentny w kwestii przepisów prawa budowlanego i często pomagał nam również w tym zakresie.  Oprócz tych prac zleciliśmy mu także inne - wymianę okna, klamek.  Dzięki niemu doprowadziliśmy naszą kamienicę do wysokiego standardu.  Szczególnie polecam usługi Pana Janusza zarządom wspólnot mieszkaniowych -  z całego Trójmiasta .

----------


## jimmy123

Tylko ślepiec nie zauważy że to "autoreklama" :/

----------


## cinkers29

Witam ja w zeszlym roku stawiałem dom w stanie surowym otwartym i szczerze polecam Pana Romana Malaszyckiego i jego ekipe z Kębłowa numer tel.502572133.
Nie odczułem ze budwalem dom moze jedynie tylko finansowo, bez problemowy człowiek, praktycznie wszystko załatwia sam, nie musialem jezdzic  po składach za materałami , zamawiac gruszek z betonem , jezdzc po tartakach za drewnem , o co bardzo mi chodzilo. Za wybudowanie domu 140m2 z poddaszem uzytkowym i ciut skomplikowanym dachem wział 38 tys(robocizna) oczywiscie cena z polowy zeszłego roku uwazam ze to nie wygorowana cena porownujac do innych wycen gdzie kwoty byly od 42 do nawet 58tys za sama robocizne.

----------


## belgrath

No więc zakończyłem w 99 % budowę domku. (Budowa 15 km za Kartuzami)
Mogę polecić:
1. p. Romana z Bącza - wykonał cały domek z drewna jak również wykończenie piętra drzwi schody parapety itp. cena bardzo konkuręcyjna zawsze mozna się z nim dogadać na temat dodatkowych robót. 695855529  ps: w sobotę jadę zapłacić ostatnią ratę.
2. p. Marcina Czaję firma Lansat  za elektrykę i alarmy w całym domku oraz system monitoringu  600240570
3. Firmę z Kolbud oddział Gdynia "Kominki Damps"  za postawienie komina montaż wkładu i obudowanie kominka piaskowcem i marmurem - schludny szybko robi i sprzata po sobie . 6238304
4. Firmę murarską  z Sierakowic  668092141 za wymurowanie piwnicy, strop  tynki  - dobrze robią, jedyny minus to że niebardzo trzymają porządek na budowie.
5. Firmę  "Pokrycia dachowe Marek Szczęsny z Żukowa" 6817255 , 692522869
6. Jak ktoś chce to polecam Studio Mebli Kuchennych "BIELICKI" u mnie zrobili całą kuchnie dodatkowo zakupili mi lodówkę, płytę grzewcza ,zlew wszystko zamontowali oraz podłączyli 
Chyba miałem ogromne szczęście bo jak narazie na żadnym wykonawcu się nie zawiodłem. (większość wykonawców miałem z polecenia znajomych)

PS: Brakuje mi tylko kafelek w łazience i dlatego poszukuję dobrego fachmana - jak ktoś ma maniary niech podrzuci

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

Poszukuję kogoś poleconego do pompy ciepła nie mogę nikogo tu znaleźć

----------


## amsz

Witam,

Po dotychczasowych pracach z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

- ekipa budowlana Jerzego i Marcina Zakrzewskiego 607226455, budowa przebiegła sprawnie i szybko a do tego mogłem liczyć na fachową poradę. Jak sami mówią, każdą budowę traktują jak własną i było to zauważanle,

- kierownik budowy Tomasz Pożarowczyk 502723754, sumienny, na budowie był zawsze kiedy trzeba, z pewnością to nie jest człowiek tylko od podpisów,

- cieśla Piotr 507335324, fachowa robota, można liczyć na porady i weryfikację konstrukcji (u mnie eliminacja kilku słupów, mniejszy koszt wykonania, dodatkowe wzmocnienia).

----------


## Kolbudzian

> Poszukuję kogoś poleconego do pompy ciepła nie mogę nikogo tu znaleźć


 sprawdź www.dobresolary.pl - pompy też montują (nie wiem z jakim skutkiem, bo widziałem tylko ich instalacje solarne)

----------


## Kolbudzian

> PS: Brakuje mi tylko kafelek w łazience i dlatego poszukuję dobrego fachmana - jak ktoś ma maniary niech podrzuci


pisałem już kiedyś: Grzegorz Fiszer, 501 299 927

----------


## TAG75

*posadzki*

M. Serafin  601 831 484[/QUOTE]

Upewnilbym sie jakiej klasy cement uzywala ekipa Pana Marka i czy w przyszlosci bedzie mozna przykleic do tej wylewki parkiet....u mnie niestety nie mozna bo wartwa wierzchnia jest slabej jakosci...

----------


## seboolba

> *posadzki*
> 
> M. Serafin  601 831 484


Upewnilbym sie jakiej klasy cement uzywala ekipa Pana Marka i czy w przyszlosci bedzie mozna przykleic do tej wylewki parkiet....u mnie niestety nie mozna bo wartwa wierzchnia jest slabej jakosci...[/QUOTE]

A jak samo wykonanie wylewek? masz moze jakies zdjecia?

----------


## cytrynka81

> pisałem już kiedyś: Grzegorz Fiszer, 501 299 927


Czy mógłbys przesłać fotki wykonanej pracy przez p.Grzegorza. Z góry dziekuje

----------


## TAG75

> Upewnilbym sie jakiej klasy cement uzywala ekipa Pana Marka i czy w przyszlosci bedzie mozna przykleic do tej wylewki parkiet....u mnie niestety nie mozna bo wartwa wierzchnia jest slabej jakosci...


A jak samo wykonanie wylewek? masz moze jakies zdjecia?[/QUOTE]

Samo wykonanie w miare ok tzn prosto bez wiekszych odchylen (brak foto)  ale zazwyczaj wyceniaja za m2 z materialem i ten wlasnie material nie jest najlepszy pod parkiet...

----------


## atija

Można umówić się, że materiał sam kupisz, nie robią problemu.

----------


## WIEDZMA

:smile:  Witam szukam solidnej i w miare  nie drogiej ekipy  do tynkow wewnetrznych z okolic Pruszcza Gdańskiego.  :smile:

----------


## sledz98

> Poszukuję kogoś poleconego do pompy ciepła nie mogę nikogo tu znaleźć


Ale co potrzeba? Masz już pompę i problemy czy chcesz dopiero kupić?

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

> Ale co potrzeba? Masz już pompę i problemy czy chcesz dopiero kupić?


jestem zdecydowany na pompe i kolektor pionowy , nie wiem tylko jaką pompę i kto dobrze mi ją dobierze i zamontuje  łącznie z podłogówką odwiertów też jeszcze nie mam

----------


## wojtek_bud

> jestem zdecydowany na pompe i kolektor pionowy , nie wiem tylko jaką pompę i kto dobrze mi ją dobierze i zamontuje  łącznie z podłogówką odwiertów też jeszcze nie mam


Sprawdź tam: Aquatic, Lublewo, 58 691-70-11, aquatic24.pl
Montowali znajomemu ( pompa chyba Buderus ). 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## WIEDZMA

a czy ktoś moze sie wypowiedzieć na temat pracy pana Henryka Wójcika (z okolic Pruszcza Gdańskiego)?

----------


## cinkers29

> jestem zdecydowany na pompe i kolektor pionowy , nie wiem tylko jaką pompę i kto dobrze mi ją dobierze i zamontuje  łącznie z podłogówką odwiertów też jeszcze nie mam


firma  SANITO ja nie montowalem ale moj kolega montowal calkiem nie dawno w swoim domku pod warszawa  i wiem ze jest zadowlony z podjescia do klienta, z pompy jak i calej instalacji.

----------


## seboolba

Czy zna ktos firme KRASBUD z Rumi,zajmuja sie tynkami a niedlugo bede zainteresowany juz ich wykonaniem.Jesli ktos mial z nimi do czynienie prosze o info jak im poszlo

----------


## benik

Witam Polecam :

Stolarz: Firma Jarex - Kamień - robił nam zabudowe kuchni i barek + zabudowa garderoby - bardzo ładne wykonanie (fronty u nas wysoki połysk - systemy Blum , blaty okleina -drewnopodobna ) , fachowa pomoc przed i po wykonaniu projektu , wykonuje z tego co wiem także zabudowy rożnego rodzaju wnęk itd . polecam numery  508-212-469  i 886-762-068  (moge podesłac zdjecia na priv jesli ktos zechce) 

Dach :
Więźba: Tartak Roszkowski - Głaźnica  dobre drewno i przygotowanie - 676-12-56
Materiały : Firma Matelbud z Gdyni dobra obsługa i ceny umiarkowane ja kupowałem dachowke Rupceramika RUBIN 13 kolor Tekowy  58 667 42 42 
Wykonanie : Staszek Kleina - Sierakowice  wykonanie dachu perfekcyjne a szybkosc wykonania niczym formuła 1 - duzo osób odwedzających nas chwali bardzo dach wiec coś musi w tym być wiem ze ekipa jest bardzo zarobiona i ma zajęte terminy ale można zapytać  607-631-348  lub Syn 601-674-927

JAk znajde dorzuce jeszcze ekipe od tynkow gipsowych i goscia o kafli pozdrawiam na narazie tyle.

PROSZĘ POWOŁYWAĆ SIĘ TELEFONICZNIE NA TOMEK KOLECZKOWO

----------


## cytrynka81

> Witam Polecam :
> 
> Stolarz: Firma Jarex - Kamień - robił nam zabudowe kuchni i barek + zabudowa garderoby - bardzo ładne wykonanie (fronty u nas wysoki połysk - systemy Blum , blaty okleina -drewnopodobna ) , fachowa pomoc przed i po wykonaniu projektu , wykonuje z tego co wiem także zabudowy rożnego rodzaju wnęk itd . polecam numery  508-212-469  i 886-762-068  (moge podesłac zdjecia na priv jesli ktos zechce) 
> 
> Dach :
> Więźba: Tartak Roszkowski - Głaźnica  dobre drewno i przygotowanie - 676-12-56
> Materiały : Firma Matelbud z Gdyni dobra obsługa i ceny umiarkowane ja kupowałem dachowke Rupceramika RUBIN 13 kolor Tekowy  58 667 42 42 
> Wykonanie : Staszek Kleina - Sierakowice  wykonanie dachu perfekcyjne a szybkosc wykonania niczym formuła 1 - duzo osób odwedzających nas chwali bardzo dach wiec coś musi w tym być wiem ze ekipa jest bardzo zarobiona i ma zajęte terminy ale można zapytać  607-631-348  lub Syn 601-674-927
> 
> ...





Można prosić o przesłanie na priv  zdjęć kuchni? Będę bardzo wdzięczna, pozdr Monika

----------


## bunio14

> "Rolbud" Zygmunt Kaca
> 
> Piaseczno, ul. 3, tel. 0790459188 
> 
> Dostarcza do 3miasta  tanio


Ja zdecydowanie NIE polecam tej firmy.
Szambo, ktore u mnie zamontowali przecieka jak sitko. Tuz po zamontowaniu (kiedy firma sie juz zwinela) zadzwonili do mnie goscie, ktorzy akurat robili tynk zewnetrzny ze tam sie leje jak z kranu i slychac nawet jak sie stoi obok.
Telefon do firmy, przyjechali za tydzien, costam zamazali jakas zaprawa i ze niby mialo byc OK.
Okazuje sie, ze szambo dalej przecieka i od tego czasu nie odpowiadaja na moje telefony, jak juz odbiora to obiecuja ze przyjada i nic sie nie dzieje. 
Przed chwila skonczylem rozmowe z wlascicielem, jak nie przyjada w przyszlym tygodniu jak obiecali (w co juz nie wierze) to sprawa trafi do sadu. Oszustom mowie zdecydowanie NIE!
Moglem wczesniej uzyc google i dowiedziec sie wiecej o polecanej mi firmie.
Dla mnie totalny brak profesjonalizmu a w razie problemow - olanie klienta

Tanio nie oznacza tutaj niestety dobrze. Sam sie bolesnie przekonuje na wlasnej skorze. Dopoki nie bede mial sprawnego (szczelnego) szamba - na co teoretycznie dostalem certyfikat nie bede mogl sie wprowadzic do domu.. brak slow

----------


## TAG75

Polecilby ktos z Forumowiczow dobrego stolarza do wykonania listw przypodlogowych??

----------


## Karioka85

Czy ma ktoś z Wasz doświadczenia z firmą Artkom z Gdańska (Trakt św. Wojciecha)? Firma wykonuje m.in. kominki. Jedyną opinię jaką znalazłam to opinia w katalog.trojmiasto.pl Ale taka jedna opinia jest mało wiarygodna  :smile: 

Szukam *sprawdzonej firmy* z Gdańska lub okolic, która doradzi mi wybór wkładu oraz turbiny DGP, wykona obudowę kominka oraz zaprojektuje system dystrybucji gorącego powietrza do górnych pomieszczeń.

----------


## zientas

A czy ktoś z Was zaopatrywał się w styropian ze Styropaku z Gdańska, czy styropian jest równy?
czy ogólnie polecacie?

----------


## WIEDZMA

> A czy ktoś z Was zaopatrywał się w styropian ze Styropaku z Gdańska, czy styropian jest równy?
> czy ogólnie polecacie?


witam . tak ja zakupilam stropian ze STYROPAKU.  i nie mam zastrzezen. (na cały dom)

----------


## thoren

witam.W przyszłym roku chciałbym rozpocząć budowę.Poszukuję dobrej ekipy - ekip do postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam

----------


## seboolba

> witam.W przyszłym roku chciałbym rozpocząć budowę.Poszukuję dobrej ekipy - ekip do postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam


Polecam firme JARBUD budowali u mnie w miejscowosci Czestkowo i nie mam jakis zastrzezen do ich pracy

----------


## seboolba

Poszukuje dobrego i oczywiscie niezbyt drogiego elektryka,jest tu pare numerow ale moze ktos poda jakies swoje typy wraz z zarysem cen

----------


## Szynszyl

Witam,
poszukuję sprawdzonej i godnej polecenia ekipy do wykonania elewacji zewnętrznej domku jednorodzinnego. Domek jest już ocieplony styropianem. Pozostał do nałożenia tynk z kolorem. Prace przewidziane są na wiosnę 2011 r.
Wszystkich budujących pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## JACUŚ

Polecam ekipe  do elewacji, oraz wykonania podbitki. Bracia Jacek i Krzysztof Sikorscy.
692450753

----------


## thoren

Podbijam temat.Nie chciałbym poprzestać na jednym wykonawcy.Proszę o kolejne firmy - osoby to postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam

----------


## pikorek

> Podbijam temat.Nie chciałbym poprzestać na jednym wykonawcy.Proszę o kolejne firmy - osoby to postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam


U mńie buduje firma Pana Sławka Nikla. Od poczatku wlacznie z wykonczeniowka. Jedynie tynki robil ktos inny i to byla porazka

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam!

Może zna ktoś jakiegoś dobrego "brukarza". Musi to być ktoś kto wie o co chodzi do planuję połączyć kamień z kostką, planuję też troszkę zawijasków  :smile: 
Jakieś podpowiedzi?

----------


## wojtek_bud

Zapomniałem!

Z czystym sumieniem chciałbym wam polecić p.JACKA 602-553-197. Cała wykończeniówka, płytki, płyty gk, malowanie, futryny itp. Bardzo dokładny! Solidny! Co prawda może "mało rozmowny" ale mistrz w swoim fachu. 
pozdrawiam,

----------


## krzysiekewa

> witam.W przyszłym roku chciałbym rozpocząć budowę.Poszukuję dobrej ekipy - ekip do postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam


 witam
 co ja będę opowiadał u mnie postawili od wykopu w 01.08.2011do  wprowadzenia braukje mi ze2 miechy teraz  kładą płytki i drzwi montują , nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń.(  wylewki i kolor elewacji oraz pokrycie blacho inne ekipy). cena ok, zgadzałem się na każdą robotę nie ogółem żebym wiedział co za ile. Mieszkają w kiempingu nie muszę pilnować budowy. o nic się nie martwiłem tylko materiał nastarczałem żeby nie było przestoju .teraz to nie kłopot w hurtowniach wszystko dowiozą. majstry nie piją tylko po pracy po piwie. nigdy nie spotkałem ich wypitych w pracy
robotę można zobaczyć tu na moim dzienniku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=guliwer
informacje na pryw-

----------


## daszaA

> Witam!
> 
> Może zna ktoś jakiegoś dobrego "brukarza". Musi to być ktoś kto wie o co chodzi do planuję połączyć kamień z kostką, planuję też troszkę zawijasków 
> Jakieś podpowiedzi?


Mam zawijasy i łaczenie kamienia z kostką. Robił pan Arek z Redy nr tel. 604 881 190
Ekipa godna polecenia, wszystko załatwiają sami. Inwestor potrzebny tylko do uzgodnień

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam,

Dzięki, w poniedziałek zadzwonię do p.Arka. Podpowiesz mi ile to kosztuje?
pozdrawiam,

----------


## zientas

poszukuję firmy do położenia dachówki ceramicznej.

Powiedzcie proszę jaki jest koszt położenia m2 dachówki (robocizna) przy założeniu dach dwuspadowy.

----------


## TAG75

> poszukuję firmy do położenia dachówki ceramicznej.
> 
> Powiedzcie proszę jaki jest koszt położenia m2 dachówki (robocizna) przy założeniu dach dwuspadowy.


Oplaca sie wziac *Ambit* firma swiadczaca wykonwstwo wraz z materialem. Klada solidnie i nie martwisz sie gdy cos Ci zostanie lub zabraknie. Ja niestety skorzystalem z Seeger dach z Gdyni i zaluje. Zle wyliczyli: czesc materialu zostalo czesc zabraklo polecony przez nich dekarz okazal sie lekko mowiac partaczem pisalem o tym juz na czarnej liscie...

----------


## pikorek

> Oplaca sie wziac *Ambit* firma swiadczaca wykonwstwo wraz z materialem. Klada solidnie i nie martwisz sie gdy cos Ci zostanie lub zabraknie. Ja niestety skorzystalem z Seeger dach z Gdyni i zaluje. Zle wyliczyli: czesc materialu zostalo czesc zabraklo polecony przez nich dekarz okazal sie lekko mowiac partaczem pisalem o tym juz na czarnej liscie...


ja też robiłem z Ambitu - koszt przy dwuspadowym to 40 plz ja miałem kopertowy i zapłaciłem 45-albo 50 juz nie pamiętam ale chyba 45. JEdynie czekam na dokończenie prac bo jak kładli dachówkę to nie było ocieplenia i wstrzymałem rynny i opierzenie - na jesien było trudno już złapać dekarza - ale na wiosnę go zlapię na pewno  :wink:

----------


## k_i_a

Polecam tynki cementowo-wapienne: Andrzej Krencki i ekipa, sprawnie, szybko, równo. Namiary znalezione na banerze na rondzie w Żukowie  :smile:  Wybraliśmy ich po porównaniu jakości wykonania tynków na różnych budowach.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

mozecie polecic firmy wykonujace kotlownie, ogrzewanie, wod-kan. zalezy mi na nowoczesnej kotlowni z pelna automatyka


pozdrawiam

jarek

----------


## WIEDZMA

> Polecam tynki cementowo-wapienne: Andrzej Krencki i ekipa, sprawnie, szybko, równo. Namiary znalezione na banerze na rondzie w Żukowie  Wybraliśmy ich po porównaniu jakości wykonania tynków na różnych budowach.


 :smile:  moze jakis namiar telefoniczny?  :bye:

----------


## Abigor

> mozecie polecic firmy wykonujace kotlownie, ogrzewanie, wod-kan. zalezy mi na nowoczesnej kotlowni z pelna automatyka


http://cieploserwis.pl/

Zdecydowanie mogę ich polecić. Wykonali u mnie całą instalację wodną z recyrkulacją, ogrzewanie podłogowe, solary, bufor ciepła, ...

----------


## Jarrek

dzieki serdeczne  :smile:

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam, mogę polecić "Aquatic" Lublewo www.aquatic24.pl , robili u mnie i kilku znajomych. 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## k_i_a

tynki - Krencki z Borcza 603 943 925 , mają tak przydatne o tej porze roku nagrzewnice (w cenie tynku)

----------


## Zniek

Na moim etapie mogę polecić  
Stan surowy  firma ZET-BUD pan Zelewski tel 783-473-778
Hydraulika pan Krzysztof Kaszub  tel 691410753
Elektryka pan Andrzej Lasch tel 602753704
okna pan Sulkowski tel 506037940
niestety o dekarzach nie chcę nic pisać chcieli zimom robić pokrycie dachu mówili że bez problemu to zrobią ale jakoś tego nie widzę za czeli na początku grudnia.  

Mogę prosić o kontakt do w miarę dobrego i taniego tynkarza dzwoniłem do dwóch polecanych na forum ale to nie było to.

----------


## ala_i_lukasz

Witam drogich forumowiczów!

Idzie wiosna więc czas zacząć myśleć o kolejnych pracach. Jesteśmy na etapie "surowy otwarty", tak to się chyba opisuje. Prosze o podpowiedzi na kolejnych wykonawców, hurtownie itp. 
Interesują nas okna, elektryka i hydraulika a także tynki i posadzki.
Przy okazji chciałabym was zapytać o zdanie, co najpierw: tynki wewn. czy posadzki. Rozmawiałam ze znajomymi i jedni mówią tak inni odwrotnie. Proszę o podpowiedź, co przemawia za i przeciw.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich :)

ala

----------


## WIEDZMA

> Witam drogich forumowiczów!
> 
> Idzie wiosna więc czas zacząć myśleć o kolejnych pracach. Jesteśmy na etapie "surowy otwarty", tak to się chyba opisuje. Prosze o podpowiedzi na kolejnych wykonawców, hurtownie itp. 
> Interesują nas okna, elektryka i hydraulika a także tynki i posadzki.
> Przy okazji chciałabym was zapytać o zdanie, co najpierw: tynki wewn. czy posadzki. Rozmawiałam ze znajomymi i jedni mówią tak inni odwrotnie. Proszę o podpowiedź, co przemawia za i przeciw.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
> 
> ala


cześć . ja właśnie jestem na etapie tynków wewnętrznych. Dziś zaczeli.  ja napewno posadzki po tynkach robie. okna bralam z Gdańskiej fabryki okien i jestem bardzo zadowolona zwlasza z pana Krzysia (przedstawiciel) , doradził wymierzył i w terminie je miałam.  Elektryk tez super , doradził , wykonanie na +. Hydraulika z polecenia miałam i i póki co jest ok. jeszcze nie skończył  bo jak będą szły wylewki to pod nie idzie podłogowe ogrzewanie. jak On to mówi 2 etap. jakby co mogę podać namiary na moich wykonawców. tych , którzy mnie nie zawiedli :yes:

----------


## atija

Witam
mogę polecić niektórych swoich wykonawców. 
*elektryk*
Pan Zdzisław  505020798 

*Hudraulik*
Forumowy Mały, Desto 605848430

*Posadzki*
M. Serafin 601831484

----------


## rin

Podpisuję się pod tynkami u Krenckiego. Innych wykonawców dopiszę w wolnej chwili, bo wiele już zrobione. 
Poszukuję fachowca, który podłączy mi gaz do budynku - okolice Żukowa.

----------


## bogzar

Witam, szukam kierownika budowy z okolic Kartuz budowa w Chmielnie

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam drogich forumowiczów!
> 
> Idzie wiosna więc czas zacząć myśleć o kolejnych pracach. Jesteśmy na etapie "surowy otwarty", tak to się chyba opisuje. Prosze o podpowiedzi na kolejnych wykonawców, hurtownie itp. 
> Interesują nas okna, elektryka i hydraulika a także tynki i posadzki.
> Przy okazji chciałabym was zapytać o zdanie, co najpierw: tynki wewn. czy posadzki. Rozmawiałam ze znajomymi i jedni mówią tak inni odwrotnie. Proszę o podpowiedź, co przemawia za i przeciw.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
> 
> ala


Witaj!

Też cieszymy się z wiosny! Z dnia na dzień jest ładniej  :smile: .
Z czystym sumieniem mogę ci polecić:

1. Okna, rolety - MEGABUD - www.megabud.pl 58 671-38-18 -- jak zawsze szybko i dobre ceny
2. Hydraulika - AQUATIC - www.aquatic24.pl 58 347-94-07 - profesjonalnie, czysto, super fachowcy
3. Elektryka, alarmy - MIXSYSTEM - www.mixsystem.pl 58 556-43-20 - kabelki w małym palcu od a do z
4. Wykończenie, kafle, płyty, od a do z - p. JACEK - 602-553-197 - wykonanie super, pożądek, cudotwórca  :smile: 
5. Tynki - wrrrrrrr! nie polecę, wrrrrr!!!!!

Mam gdzieś jeszcze namiary do "WYLEWEK"  p. Janduła , jak znajdę .... to napiszę.

Pozdrawiam, :bye:

----------


## jimmy123

error

----------


## marjucha

Witam.

Budowa zakończona, ale co tam :smile: 
Poszukuję namiarów na sprawdzonego projektanta z okolic Pruszcza gdańskiego do zrobienia adaptacji projektu i zagospodarowania terenu do PnB. Takiego, który przykłada się do swojej pracy i rozrysuje wszystkie istotne zmiany(np. dodatkowe zbrojenia).
Namiary na dobrego Kierownika Budowy również mile widziane.
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## rin

*stan surowy* Roman Rychert + brat i ekipa - 503032983 (konkurencyjne ceny)
*koparka* Mariusz Bielicki z okolic Żukowa- 601709436 (poradził sobie z niezłym błockiem, na którym inny utknął, ziemię urodzajną też załatwi)
*dach* Koramic L-15 - 516290102 (sprawnie, terminowo)
*elektryka* Pan Jarek - 501790560 (doradził jak trzeba)
*elewacja* Pan Irek Bastian - 503032983 (doradził, dokładny)
*wykończenie wnętrza* Krzysztof - 502025306 (ma djęcia na www.dekris.republika.pl tzw. złota rączka, umie doradzić, b. dokładny)
*kuchnia* na miarę Pan Jarek - 792240316 (nasz pomysł na meble przelał na obraz w komputerze i dokładnie zrealizował)
*kamień* Kimar pro arte ul. Kartuska Pan Mięsikowski - 606206259 (cudeńka może sprowadzić)
Polecam tylko tych, co do których nie mam zastrzeżeń, każdy z nich ma solidne doświadczenie.

----------


## poli1231

> witam.W przyszłym roku chciałbym rozpocząć budowę.Poszukuję dobrej ekipy - ekip do postawienia stanu surowego.pozdrawiam


do stanu surowego z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firme POLBUD Stanisława Polaszek tel509-392-397 stawiał mi domek w ubiegłym roku jest bardzo solidny i uczciwy a także mądrze doradzi,podpowie.A to blog znajomego któremu też stawiał; http://tymianek.bloog.pl/kat,0,m,3,r,2007,index.html

----------


## Robertko

Elektryk - p. Mirosław Zielonka z Kolbud. Człowiek, który długo pracował w Niemczech i z tamtej pracy odziedziczył nawyki. Instalacje poprowadzone pod kątem, w odległościach takich jak zalecane. Człowiek, który pracuje na dokumentacji. Fachowiec, z którym wszystko można uzgodnić, który doradzi w razie potrzeby. Trochę szorstki w obejściu, ale konkretny. Przewody klejone do porothermu, opaski z aluminium, a na to jeszcze gips. Wykonuje instalacje odgromowe. I to wszystko w rozsądnych cenach. Podłączy urządzenia, uruchomi, sprawdzi. Bardzo polecam - chyba najlepszy fachowiec, który pracował u mnie na budowie.

----------


## pikorek

Witajcie
Możecie polecić firmę brukarską? - ile trzeba zapłacić za metr położenia kostki brukowej?

----------


## pikorek

Jeśli ktoś poszukuje kafelkarza to mogę polecić swojego - właśnie skończył. Dokładny rzeczowy i nie zostawia rzeczy "a może przejdzie" wszystko z pionami i kątami.
Tomasz Hein tel 606 378 537

----------


## marjucha

> Witam.
> 
> Budowa zakończona, ale co tam
> Poszukuję namiarów na sprawdzonego projektanta z okolic Pruszcza gdańskiego do zrobienia adaptacji projektu i zagospodarowania terenu do PnB. Takiego, który przykłada się do swojej pracy i rozrysuje wszystkie istotne zmiany(np. dodatkowe zbrojenia).
> Namiary na dobrego Kierownika Budowy również mile widziane.
> Pozdrawiam


Nikt nie pomoże?

----------


## lukas1261

Witam

Szukam kogos do podbitki dachowej, elewacji, kostki brukowej. Najlepiej z okolic Pruszcza Gdańskiego.

Równiez byłbym wdzieczny za namiary na dobrego kowala od bram i balustrad

----------


## JACUŚ

Dobrzy fachowcy od elewacji i podbitki : 692450753

----------


## ala_i_lukasz

> Witaj!
> 
> Też cieszymy się z wiosny! Z dnia na dzień jest ładniej .
> Z czystym sumieniem mogę ci polecić:
> 
> 1. Okna, rolety - MEGABUD - www.megabud.pl 58 671-38-18 -- jak zawsze szybko i dobre ceny
> 2. Hydraulika - AQUATIC - www.aquatic24.pl 58 347-94-07 - profesjonalnie, czysto, super fachowcy
> 3. Elektryka, alarmy - MIXSYSTEM - www.mixsystem.pl 58 556-43-20 - kabelki w małym palcu od a do z
> 4. Wykończenie, kafle, płyty, od a do z - p. JACEK - 602-553-197 - wykonanie super, pożądek, cudotwórca 
> ...


Witam!!!

Dziękuję wszystkim za swoje sugestie! Okna wybraliśmy w "Megabud", elektryk - znajomy, polecony (mam nadzieję że się sprawdzi), hydraulika - czekamy na oferty z trzech miejsc (polecani): "Bilder" Tczew, "Aquatic" Lublewo i Bakulski z Kartuz - poczekamy, zobaczymy  :smile: .  Z wykończeniem ..... to chyba jeszcze czas. Posadzki??????? 
Trzymajcie się ciepło  :smile:

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam!!!
> 
> Dziękuję wszystkim za swoje sugestie! Okna wybraliśmy w "Megabud", elektryk - znajomy, polecony (mam nadzieję że się sprawdzi), hydraulika - czekamy na oferty z trzech miejsc (polecani): "Bilder" Tczew, "Aquatic" Lublewo i Bakulski z Kartuz - poczekamy, zobaczymy .  Z wykończeniem ..... to chyba jeszcze czas. Posadzki??????? 
> Trzymajcie się ciepło


Witaj,

Mam już  :smile:  ten numer do posadzkarza : p. Piotr Janduła 609-256-153
Tu się nie zawiedziecie. 

Hej.

----------


## properst

Szukam dobrej i taniej ekipy budowlanej do stanu surowego.

----------


## properst

A czy ktoś zna ekipe do płyty fundamentowej? Oprócz legalletu, jest bardzo droga.

----------


## jimmy123

Z fachowców z którymi do tej pory miałem przyjemność (choć nie zawsze) na pewno mogę szczerze polecić człowieka instytucje,którego nic nie jest w stanie zaskoczyć pomimo natłoku pracy zawsze z uśmiechem na ustach ,człowiek który nie umie chodzić (wszędzie biega!)
*P.Jacek Szymichowski*
Budowa stany surowe.Służy zawsze radą i doświadczeniem.Lubi swoją pracę(to rzadkość).Pomimo skończonych prac kilka razy jeszcze do mnie dojeżdzał bo żona wymyślała jakieś "ulepszenia-przeróbki" choć takie dłubanie jest mało opłacalne zawsze przyjeżdzał i cierpliwie słuchał sugestii  co do przeróbek.
Jeżeli chcesz aby twój dom służył tobie ale i twoim dzieciom,chcesz aby wszystko było wykonane dokładnie i starannie,jeżeli nie masz pojęcia o budowie to dzwoń do P. *J.Szymichowskiego.*
Przypominam że namiar zdobyłem między innymi z białej listy.
Niedowiarków zapraszam na moją budowę.

----------


## plus1

Witam wszystkich,

Proszę o polecenie fachowca od kostki brukowej,  ogrodzenia

----------


## mat.k

Witam,

Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji domu, kogo możecie polecic?

----------


## Harimex

Jeśli chodzi o studio projektowania wnętrz z Trójmiasta to polecam www.twojprojektant.pl

----------


## casaneta

Witam, czy możecie polecić szamba betonowe z rejonu trójmiasta i dobrych "szambiarzy" tj. osoby do zamontowania i podłączenia rury do domu?
będę wdzięczna za info.
Przejrzałam wątek, ale chyba ten temat nie był poruszany (ci fachowcy).
pozdrawiam.

----------


## aprilka1000

Witam 
poszukuje 200 szt stempli 2,80    
czas mnie goni.

----------


## emi10

Witam!!Aktualnie u mnie trwa obudowa kominka i potrzebuję dobrego stolarza który zrobi mi belkę kominkową o niestandardowych wymiarach.Czy ktoś ma namiar na dobrego fachowca w tej dziedzinie??

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witaj aprilka 1000,

Sprawdź na "GRUPA TRÓJMIASTO I OKOLICE", jeszcze kilka dni temu ktoś się tam ogłaszał ze stemplami.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## aprilka1000

Czesc
dzieki Wojtek 
pozdr

----------


## k.bob

> Witam 
> poszukuje 200 szt stempli 2,80    
> czas mnie goni.


  Witam
U mnie na budowie powinno być jeszcze jakieś 180 szt, dł chyba ok. 2,75m.
Użyte raz w zeszłym roku. Mogę odstąpić za 3,5 zł/szt.
Odbiór własnym transportem z Osowej.
Pozdrawiam
kb

----------


## doris65

[QUOTE=benik;4541850]Witam Polecam :

Stolarz: Firma Jarex - Kamień - robił nam zabudowe kuchni i barek + zabudowa garderoby - bardzo ładne wykonanie (fronty u nas wysoki połysk - systemy Blum , blaty okleina -drewnopodobna ) , fachowa pomoc przed i po wykonaniu projektu , wykonuje z tego co wiem także zabudowy rożnego rodzaju wnęk itd . polecam numery  508-212-469  i 886-762-068  (moge podesłac zdjecia na priv jesli ktos zechce) 

Jestem w trakcie poszukiwania stolarza. Mogę prosić o zdjęcia na priva. Jak wygląda cenowo ofeta tego wykonawcy?

----------


## orzeszkowa

Bardzo proszę o namiar na solidną i rozsądną cenowo ekipę od elewacji. Przejrzałam wątek ale nic konketnego nie znalazłam albo ekipy sa już zajete.

Pozdr

----------


## annajo

Właśnie rozpoczęłam budowę i poszukuje elektryka-automatyka do zaprojektowania instalacji wykoszystującej prąd z wiatrak i elektryczne ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, z opcją przekierowywania prądu latem na inne urządzenia. Czy, którys z polecanych tu panów elektryków potrafiłby coś takiego policzyć i rozrysować ?

----------


## jimmy123

Szukam solidnej ekipy do położenia kostki brukowej.

----------


## Wakmen

> Właśnie rozpoczęłam budowę i poszukuje elektryka-automatyka do zaprojektowania instalacji wykoszystującej prąd z wiatrak i elektryczne ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, z opcją przekierowywania prądu latem na inne urządzenia. Czy, którys z polecanych tu panów elektryków potrafiłby coś takiego policzyć i rozrysować ?


 Robienie czegoś od zera jest bezsensowne. Można to zrobić ale w ramach własnego hobby i dysponując całym mnóstwem wolnego czasu.
W takim przypadku trzeba się zastanowić czy lepszym rozwiązaniem nie będzie kupienie gotowych rozwiązań, które są sprawdzone i do konkretnych rozwiązań.

----------


## Hania i Paweł F.

właśnie zakończylismy etap elewacji  :smile:  

ze wszystkich ekip które przewiznely sie przes nasz dom, ta jest najczystsza, najsprawniejsza i profesjonalna do bólu.
Panowie codziennie co do minuty przybywali na budowe, cicho i sprawnie jak mrówki (my juz tu mieszkamy) więc żeby nas nie budzić rozstawiali rusztowania. 

Efekt przeszedł nasze oczekiwania, z poziomicą można chodzic i sie niczego nie znajdzie, obróbka okien SUPER!
Na ani jednej ramie okiennej nie ma ani grama tynku. 
Na dodatek codziennie sprzatali garaż, smieci i papierki nic nie zostało... Myślałam ze jak zawsze po skończonej robocie, ja będe musiała zabrac sie za sprzatanie okolicy domu, a  panowie nawet po polu sie przeszli i pozbierali to co im odfruneło przy wietrze.

Taras wysprzatany, okan umyte... 

praca wykonana bardzo dobrze, dużo nam doradzili i odradzili by nie generowac kosztów. Bardzo ucziwie właściciel firmy podchodzi do klienta, a to sie w dzisiejszych czasach szalenie liczy. 
My jestesmy bardzo zadowoleni. 

POLECAMY firmę SOLIDEX
kontakt [email protected]
lub do Pana Janusza Mielewczyka 601 076 465

----------


## daro31ie

Witam

Forumowicze mam pytanie do wtajemniczonych.
Ile w tym momencie kosztuje praca hydraulika przy instalacji wodno-kanalizacyjnej?
Chodzi mi o koszt wykonania punktu.
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie materiałów do budowy instalacji. 
Z jakiego materiału najlepiej wykonać  instalację na ciepłą i zimną wodę?
Co polecacie?
Czy może polecacie jakiś zaufanych wykonawców z Trójmiasta i okolic?

Z góry dziękuje za informacje.
Pozdrawiam Daro31ie

----------


## urbikulek

> Witam
> 
> Forumowicze mam pytanie do wtajemniczonych.
> Ile w tym momencie kosztuje praca hydraulika przy instalacji wodno-kanalizacyjnej?
> Chodzi mi o koszt wykonania punktu.
> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie materiałów do budowy instalacji. 
> Z jakiego materiału najlepiej wykonać  instalację na ciepłą i zimną wodę?
> Co polecacie?
> Czy może polecacie jakiś zaufanych wykonawców z Trójmiasta i okolic?
> ...


Z mojej strony odpowiedz na grupie trojmiasto

http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...060&do=discuss

----------


## TAG75

> Dołączam do listy solidnych sprzedawców, wykonawców firmę DREFAMET (salony sprzedaży w Rumii i w Gdyni na Warszawskiej). Kupiłem u nich drzwi zewnętrzne Dierre wg projektu indywidualnego. Obsługa w salonie na najwyższym poziomie, pełen profesjonalizm, bardzo profesjonalny montaż. Jestem zadowolony. Drzwi działają jak na razie bez zarzutów. Gorąco polecam...


A to coś nowego u mnie Drefament jeszcze ten z Rumii nie popisał się. Drzwi CAL500 nie polecam ale to akurat nie ich wina. Niemniej Pan Jurek wyslal 1sza ekipe monterską która strasznie się męczyla byly poprawki. Jednym  słowem ja drugi raz bym nie zaryzykował współpracy!

----------


## jimmy123

Szukam paneli trójwarstwowych drewnianych ,gdzie można dobre panele?

----------


## zientas

Witam,
poszukuję dobrej ekipy do sufitów podwieszanych.
Jakie są ceny za m2 sufitu?

----------


## seboolba

Witam !!!! dobra ekipe do ocieplenia poddasza razem z plytami K.G(15 miedzy krokwie+10 dodatkowo welny)macie kogos szybkiego i sumiennego?

----------


## Kasia_Artur

tez poszukuje solidnej ekipy do wykonania ocieplenia - okolice Lęborka

----------


## seboolba

Nie ma zadnych brygad?

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

Macie kogoś sprawdzonego do odkurzacza centralnego?

----------


## żelki

Witam, 
Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej do rozbudowy domu o jedną kondygnację

----------


## aniakopc

firma robbud z nowego gołębiewka 514 385 215 jest godna polecenia robili u mnie drenaz opaskowy.miałam kilka firm ktorzy przez 1 rok zmagali sie z zalewaniem piwnicy,a oni podeszli to tej sprawy profesjonalnie,od 3 miesiecy mam sucha piwnice zrobili wkoło drenaz ,studzienke a w srodku piwnicy awaryjny zbiornik wyrównawczy.polecam choc wiem ze sa zajete terminy  ale poczekam bo mam jeszcze do zrobienia elewacje ania kopczynska :roll eyes: dziekuje wam panowie

----------


## aniakopc

polecam firme robbud 514385215 z nowego gołębiewka ale co wiem maja zajete terminy bedzie ciezko ich teraz ,,wyrwac,,,

----------


## anikap

Witam , szukam ekipy do tynków cementowo-wapiennych. Czy możecie polecić kogoś

----------


## seboolba

U mnie aktualnie robia tradycyjne tynki-firma Kazimierz WICKI,jak na razie jestem zadowolony ale zobaczymy jak zakoncza(mysle ze w piatek) wtedy bede mogl wystawic ocene :smile:

----------


## jimmy123

Wicki polecam!Tynki i posadzki.

----------


## pikorek

> Macie kogoś sprawdzonego do odkurzacza centralnego?


Pan Pawel. Dobral wszystko i dal dobra cene. Dziala bez problemu. 0501 034 156

----------


## seboolba

do poddasza znajdzie sie ktos?jakos brak ciagle odpowiedzi-hmmm moze nie ma dobrych fachowcow od zabudowy i ocieplenia?

----------


## fido888

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!
Czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić fachowca który by zaprojektował i wykonał instalacje co i cwu z piecem na paliwo stałe (piec z podajnikiem)?

----------


## dana531

Poszukuję fachowca do wykonania ogrodzenia oraz dobrego i sprawdzonego fachowca  do ułożenia ok 100 m. kostki brukowej w Redzie
Z gory dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## DOMKAA

Jeżeli ktoś chce telefon, to podam na privie.[/QUOTE]

poszukuje dobrego fachowca... czy dostanę nr tel?

----------


## DOMKAA

witam. Poszukuje dobrego fachowca, ktory mi wyceni i zrobi balkon-taras murowany za uczciwe pieniądze... Czy macie kogos takiego

----------


## plus1

Dzień dobry

Poszukuję kogoś kto wykona ułożenie kostki brukowej oraz ogrodzenie, okolice Żukowa - Przodkowa.

----------


## marsik32

Wita. Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania stanu zero na płycie fundamentowej w Borkowie Łostowickim. Czy ktoś wykonywał taką płytę i jest zadowolony? Zależy mi na kimś kto może się pochwalić dotychczasowymi realizacjami, bo takich jest mało za to każdy to gawędziarz co snuje opowieści z mchu i paproci.

----------


## RemonciaŻ

Witam,

czy ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego architekta/buiro projektowe, które wykonaloby projekt indywidualny gruntownej przebudowy domu z lat 80 ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## benik

WItam czy ktos zna dobra i tania ekipe do zrobienia plotu 100m podmurowka + slupki +siatka 1.5m pokryta PVC , prosze o kontakt

----------


## Tomas1111

> Z fachowców z którymi do tej pory miałem przyjemność (choć nie zawsze) na pewno mogę szczerze polecić człowieka instytucje,którego nic nie jest w stanie zaskoczyć pomimo natłoku pracy zawsze z uśmiechem na ustach ,człowiek który nie umie chodzić (wszędzie biega!)
> *P.Jacek Szymichowski*
> Budowa stany surowe.Służy zawsze radą i doświadczeniem.Lubi swoją pracę(to rzadkość).Pomimo skończonych prac kilka razy jeszcze do mnie dojeżdzał bo żona wymyślała jakieś "ulepszenia-przeróbki" choć takie dłubanie jest mało opłacalne zawsze przyjeżdzał i cierpliwie słuchał sugestii  co do przeróbek.
> Jeżeli chcesz aby twój dom służył tobie ale i twoim dzieciom,chcesz aby wszystko było wykonane dokładnie i starannie,jeżeli nie masz pojęcia o budowie to dzwoń do P. *J.Szymichowskiego.*
> Przypominam że namiar zdobyłem między innymi z białej listy.
> Niedowiarków zapraszam na moją budowę.


 a można telefon do tego Pana ????

----------


## zientas

Też polecam Jacka Szymichowskiego.
U mnie wykonał cały stan surowy zamknięty.
tel. 506 051 021
Co do tynków to polecam Krynckiego tel. 603 943 925 - wszystko równo i gładko. Okna pozostawione czyste, podłogi wysprzątane.

----------


## jimmy123

> a można telefon do tego Pana ????


 tel. 506 051 021

----------


## k.bob

> do poddasza znajdzie sie ktos?jakos brak ciagle odpowiedzi-hmmm moze nie ma dobrych fachowcow od zabudowy i ocieplenia?


  Do ocieplenia i zabudowy jak najbardziej  bracia Gurscy z Kościerzyny
Arek  880675181, Wojtek 783903130. Bardzo wysoka jakość pracy, duża kultura tych panów, z czystym sumieniem mogę ich polecić do poddasza i nie tylko.
U mnie robili prawie całą wykończeniówkę: poddasze (bardzo dobrze technicznie i estetycznie wykonane), gładzie w całym domu, zabudowa kominka (super wyszło),zabudowa tv, struktury dekoracyjne  no i jeszcze prawie wszystkie kafle po tym jak mnie kafelkarz z polecenia w trakcie robienia jednej łazienki olał.
Panów Gurskich z resztą znalazłem na tej liście we wcześniejszych wątkach.
Pozdrawiam 
Krzysiek
w razie pytań [email protected]

----------


## wojtas122

> Poszukuję fachowca do wykonania ogrodzenia oraz dobrego i sprawdzonego fachowca  do ułożenia ok 100 m. kostki brukowej w Redzie
> Z gory dziękuję za pomoc.


Jeżeli aktualne polecam nasze usługi. Wolny termin koniec sierpnia

----------


## animurka

Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z klinkieru - może macie kogoś kto się sprawdził PILNE !!!  :smile:

----------


## sylaS

> Witam Polecam :
> 
> Stolarz: Firma Jarex - Kamień - robił nam zabudowe kuchni i barek + zabudowa garderoby - bardzo ładne wykonanie (fronty u nas wysoki połysk - systemy Blum , blaty okleina -drewnopodobna ) , fachowa pomoc przed i po wykonaniu projektu , wykonuje z tego co wiem także zabudowy rożnego rodzaju wnęk itd . polecam numery  508-212-469  i 886-762-068  (moge podesłac zdjecia na priv jesli ktos zechce) 
> 
> Dach :
> Więźba: Tartak Roszkowski - Głaźnica  dobre drewno i przygotowanie - 676-12-56
> Materiały : Firma Matelbud z Gdyni dobra obsługa i ceny umiarkowane ja kupowałem dachowke Rupceramika RUBIN 13 kolor Tekowy  58 667 42 42 
> Wykonanie : Staszek Kleina - Sierakowice  wykonanie dachu perfekcyjne a szybkosc wykonania niczym formuła 1 - duzo osób odwedzających nas chwali bardzo dach wiec coś musi w tym być wiem ze ekipa jest bardzo zarobiona i ma zajęte terminy ale można zapytać  607-631-348  lub Syn 601-674-927
> 
> ...


Czy jest możliwośc przesłania zdjęc kuchni na priv

----------


## Bombel69

Witam
Poszukuję solidnej i niedrogiej ekipy do budowy stanu zero. Działka w okolicach Tczewa
Dzięki

----------


## cytrynka81

> Witam
> Poszukuję solidnej i niedrogiej ekipy do budowy stanu zero. Działka w okolicach Tczewa
> Dzięki


ZBH "BOMAR" Tczew
Paweł Woźny 
tel. 665 765 089 

Biuro: 
ul. Wąska 50
83-110 Tczew
czynne od 8-16

----------


## cytrynka81

Witam, poszukuje solidnej ekipy która przyjdzie i zrobi: podwieszane sufity oraz półeczki z GK. Budowa w okolicach Pruszcza Gd.

----------


## agusiarobusia

Cześć
Jaką polecacie firmę do zakupu dachówki  cementowej  i wykonania dachu.

----------


## TOMASZQS

Ja mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić www.keda-rumia.pl i zakup dachóweczki Euronit w dobrej cenie u nich

----------


## Dżarecki

Najlepsza cene dostalem w www.ambit.gda.pl   maja tez wlasne lub polecane ekipy. Jestem zadowolony.

Na obecnym etapie moge z czystym sumieniem polecic:
- elektryka: Adam Bujak  http://www.voltelektryk.pl/  501-70-60-60  bardzo przystepny cenowo, myslacy, pomagajacy rozwiazac problemy,  a najfajnijsze jest to, ze elektryke zna na pamiec i w pzrypadku pozniejszych szkod przez ekipy budowlane wystarczyl telefon aby wszystko rozwiazac.
- wykonczeniowka: niestety musiałem wykasować kontakt, początki były obiecujące, koniec to już porażka. 
- ogrod:  www.pracowniasztukiogrodowej.pl

Nie polecam - wrecz ostrzegam przed:
-Leszek Weiner - usługi instalacyjne.... robil wod-kan oraz gaz. Schrzanil wszystko. Dokladnie wszystko
-http://www.profesjonal24.com.pl  robili wylewki. Porazka. Niestety.

----------


## alibaba13

Witam!
Poszukuję solidnego fachowca/firmy do wykonania balustrad ze stali nierdzewnej za rozsądne pieniądze.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## ala_i_lukasz

Witam Wszystkich Forumowiczów,

A więc przyszedł czas aby pochwalić się postępami na budowie. Niestety nie wszystko ( z tego co zrobiliśmy ) wyszło w 100% tak jak zakładaliśmy ale dzisiaj wspomnę tylko o tych ekipach których z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić, zresztą kolejne ekipy były z tego forum.

1. Tynki p.WICKI 693-379-089. Szybko i sprawnie.
2. Posadzki9 p. JANDUŁA 609-256-153. jw. Szybko i sprawnie.
3. Ogrzewwanie, zbiornik szamba, kominek: AQUATIC Lublewo 58 347-94-07 , www.aquatic24.pl , ( kontakt p.Łukasz ) -- jw. Szybko i sprawnie -- bardzo dużo doradził, zna się na tym co robi.
4. Elektryka, alarm - MIXSYSTEM -- p. JERZY CISZEK 58 556-43-20 www.mixsystem.pl , jw. szybko i sprawnie -- 100% profesjonalnie! Świetne rady!

Raz jeszcze BARDZO POLECAM W/W!!!!

W tej chwili troszkę odpoczywamy ale rozglądamy się za ekipą wykończeniową. Jesteśmy po rozmowach z firmą z forum ( na razie nie pisze nazwy) ale mają troszkę odległe terminy tj. wrzesień dopiero. Może ktoś z was drodzy forumowicze poleci kogoś sprawdzonego????

Przydałby się też ktoś od ogrodzeń. Myślimy o kamieniu połączonym z kutą stalą.

Z góry dziękujemy za podpowiedzi.


Ala.

----------


## seboolba

Pomocy szukam kierownika budowy z uprawnieniami do odbioru instalacji elektrycznej i lub wod-bud,do wpisu do dziennika budowy_Wejherowo wymaga-prosze o pilna pomoc

----------


## jagawe

Polecam balustrady stalowe firma Osamet tel. 506-738-254 - tanio i bardzo ładnie
oraz ekipa do elewacji 501-601-314 - czysto sprawnie i efekt bardzo dobry.

----------


## dermotek

Witam serdecznie,
Poszukuje godnej zaufania firmy budowlanej w okolicach Pruszcza Gdanskiego ktora wybuduje domek od a do z bez mojego nadzoru - niestety mieszkam daleko  ::-(: 
Czy jest to mozliwe? Znajomi mowia ze nie, ze trzeba byc na miejscu przynajmniej raz w tygodniu! Ale coz zrobic kiedy nie mam takiej mozliwosci!?
Prosze o pomoc i porade czy takie firmy istnieja... :cry: 
Pozdrawiam
Dermotek.

----------


## anikka

Witam!
Szukałam na białej liście *speców od tarasu drewnianego*, ale jakoś słabo mi idzie - nikogo nie znalazłam :sad:  

Mam do ułożenia 40 m kw tarasu drewnianego, szukam *dostawcy deski tarasowej modrzewiowej lub egzotycznej* (z naciskiem na modrzewiową, bo jednak tańsza) z Trójmiasta i okolic. No i także *szukam kogoś do zrobienia tarasu* (mam już wylane betonowe słupki, trzeba wkręcić kotwy i przymocować deski). Czy kogoś polecacie?

Anikka

----------


## anikka

Witam,
polecam swojego architekta - zaprojektował nam całościową przebudowę i rozbudowę poniemieckiego segmentu z lat 20. - w sumie dobudowywaliśmy prawie drugie tyle. Ze starego segmentu zostały tylko 3 ściany, i to nie całe :wink:  Reszta, łącznie ze stropami, instalacjami itp. - wszystko nowe. Wiele czasu spędziliśmy na dyskusjach, ale teraz okazuje się, że wszystko wyszło idealnie. Dom jest niesamowicie funkcjonalny, wszystko jest tam, gdzie należy, mieszka sie komfortowo. To na pewno w dużym stopniu zasługa naszego architekta. Co ważne - współpracuje z architekt-konstruktor, która oceniała wytrzymałość poszczególnych starych elementów naszego domu. To ważne przy przebudowie. Architekt nazywa się Marcin Karczewski 606717151. Polecam :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Anikka

----------


## Spartankaa

Witam,

szukam *architekta wnetrz*, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?

pozdrawiam
Beata

----------


## agalind

[QUOTE=doris65;4694948]


> Witam Polecam :
> 
> Stolarz: Firma Jarex - Kamień - robił nam zabudowe kuchni i barek + zabudowa garderoby - bardzo ładne wykonanie (fronty u nas wysoki połysk - systemy Blum , blaty okleina -drewnopodobna ) , fachowa pomoc przed i po wykonaniu projektu , wykonuje z tego co wiem także zabudowy rożnego rodzaju wnęk itd . polecam numery  508-212-469  i 886-762-068  (moge podesłac zdjecia na priv jesli ktos zechce)


Prosze o przesłanie zdjęć na priv. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukigol2001

Szukam sprawnej i szybkiej ekipy, a tak na prawdę dobrego majstra-murarza do postawienia stanu surowego w rejonie Dziemian.Chciałbym to zrobić systemem gospodarczym, ale myślałem znaleźć dobrego fachowca a samemu przemianować się na pomocnika. Jeśli ktoś miałby namiary na kogoś takiego to będę wdzięczny.Mały domek 5,8x8,9 na działce rekreacyjnej.

----------


## siivaa

Witam serdecznie :smile: )

Pilnie poszukuję elektryka z uprawnieniami na adaptację projektu instalacji(Kartuzy wymagają tego od Kwietnia)elektryków jest mnóstwo,ale mało kto ma takie uprawnienia :sad: ( poszukuję z okolic Przodkowa lub gdziekolwiek :smile:  Prosze o pomoc

----------


## cytrynka81

Witam, 
szukam ekipy do zabudowy kominka, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?

----------


## miedziak20

Witam :smile: 
Poszukuję zbiornika betonowego 10m3 na szambo.Czy moga Państwo polecić konkretna firmę.Przekopałem internet ale doszukac sie nie mogę.Wiem tylko,że szamba z Lnisk nie polecają.Cena i podejście do klienta a także jakość
Prosze o pomoc :smile: Buduję się w okolicy Kartuz

----------


## Słomka

Witam wszystkich!
Budowa zakończona, a ja wciąż nie pochwaliłam najlepszej ekipy:

BRACIA GURSCY: Wojtek i Arek, tel. 783-903-130 - wykończenia (wnętrz, nie klienta  :smile: )
- zabudowy z płyt G-K
- ocieplanie dachu
- obróbka okien
- malowanie
- tapetowanie
- listwy
- układanie podłóg
- zabudowy kominka
- stiuki i inne efekty
- różne inne - do dogadania się


Najlepsza ekipa na budowie (choć inne też były niezłe) - cenowo plasują się w strefie średniej, ale oferują najwyższą jakość wykonania.
Jeśli w czymś nie czują się mocni - nie podejmują się i radzą poszukać innego fachowca. Za swoją pracę biorą pełną odpowiedzialność.

Dostarczali też materiał z hurtowni o b. dobrych cenach (sprawdziłam kilkanaście innych i zdecydowałam się na ich - z Kościerzyny - przynajmniej nie miałam na głowie dostaw), a to, czego nie wykorzystali- zostało zwrócone.

Terminowi i kulturalnii!! 
Dokładni i drobiazgowi - prowadzili mnie czasem "za rękę", pytali o wie szczegółów, jaki efekt końcowy chcę uzyskać.
Sprzątają po sobie na błysk!

DBAJĄ O PIENIĄDZE INWESTORA!!! Zawsze przedstawiali mi różne warianty wykonania: od zwykłych po zgodne z ostatnimi trendami (z szacunkiem ceny) wraz z argumentami za i przeciw. czasem warto było coś dołożyć (np. namówili mnie na docieplenie dachu na strychu, czego wcześniej nie planowałam, a teraz nie żałuję i jestem wdzięczna).

Wciąż się doszkalają z różnych technik.

I nigdy nie usłyszałam "Tego się nie da..."

POLECAM wszystkim, bo naprawdę są warci każdej złotówki  :smile: 


Aneta

----------


## grzech00

> Witam
> Poszukuję zbiornika betonowego 10m3 na szambo.Czy moga Państwo polecić konkretna firmę.Przekopałem internet ale doszukac sie nie mogę.Wiem tylko,że szamba z Lnisk nie polecają.Cena i podejście do klienta a także jakość
> Prosze o pomocBuduję się w okolicy Kartuz


Witam
Ja kupiłem przez internet szambo z Radomia firma "Sałexpol". Po telefonicznym zamówieniu po około 7 dniach przyjechał samochód z hds i umieścił szambo w przygotowanym wykopie. Firma posiada stronę internetową gdzie można wybrać wielkość i rodzaj szamba.

----------


## grzech00

Kupowałem w Ambicie dachówka Euronit. Wykonawca Leszek Kotfas i Jarek Stępiński pomogli zamówić materiały w bardzo dobrych cenach i pracę wykonali wzorowo, ich również polecam tel. 606 420 385

----------


## mijodo

> Witam, 
> szukam ekipy do zabudowy kominka, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?


Mialem  fachowca z Redy  firma  Champion tel.607322103. Polecam . Bardzo mily  zna sie na rzeczy .

----------


## mijodo

> Witam, 
> szukam ekipy do zabudowy kominka, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?


Reda  Champion tel .607322103 .Robil u mnie.

----------


## pikorek

> Witam,
> 
> szukam *architekta wnetrz*, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Beata


Ja miałem architektkę z Krakowa  :smile:  ( skype i telefon w zupełności wystarczają ) projekty super - włącznie z wizualizacjami i to normalnymi a nie typu "pani projektantka justynka z gdyni" jeśli nie przeszkadza ci odległość to mogę śmiało polecić

----------


## zientas

> Witam!
> Szukałam na białej liście *speców od tarasu drewnianego*, ale jakoś słabo mi idzie - nikogo nie znalazłam 
> 
> Mam do ułożenia 40 m kw tarasu drewnianego, szukam *dostawcy deski tarasowej modrzewiowej lub egzotycznej* (z naciskiem na modrzewiową, bo jednak tańsza) z Trójmiasta i okolic. No i także *szukam kogoś do zrobienia tarasu* (mam już wylane betonowe słupki, trzeba wkręcić kotwy i przymocować deski). Czy kogoś polecacie?
> 
> Anikka


polecam Macieja 608632658 firma Astol
tarasy drewniane oraz parkiety. Szybko i sprawnie i za przyzwoite pieniądze.

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witaj, 

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Panią Hanię Duszyńską z Gdyni. Świetny fachowiec, super pomysły!!!!
Tel. 502-356-701, www.interiors.studioa4.com.pl

Pozdrawiam,,

Wojtek






> Ja miałem architektkę z Krakowa  ( skype i telefon w zupełności wystarczają ) projekty super - włącznie z wizualizacjami i to normalnymi a nie typu "pani projektantka justynka z gdyni" jeśli nie przeszkadza ci odległość to mogę śmiało polecić

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam,

Wcześniej coś chyba źle kliknąłem i nie odpowiedziałem Tobie tylko poprzednikowi. Tak czy inaczej polecam Panią Hannę Duszyńską bo naprawdę warto.
tel. 502-356-701, www.interiors.studioa4.com.pl

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek,




> Witam,
> 
> szukam *architekta wnetrz*, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Beata

----------


## Malgorzatka

Ja kupiłam szambo betonowe w Niestępowie, u pana Maciejewskiego. Niestety nie mam już nr kontaktowego.

----------


## Malgorzatka

Od końca kwietnia mieszkamy już w naszym domu w Żukowie i chciałabym polecić niektórych fachowców:

1. p. Marian Formela murarz, cieśla, dekarz 600743834 -Zaczął od wylania fundamentów skończył układając kostkę brukową. Jeśli czegoś nie umiał mówił o tym otwarcie (np. nie zajmował się hydrauliką i elektryką tynkami i wylewkami). Kiedyś już był przez kogoś polecany na tym forum (tak do niego trafiliśmy).
2. p. Sylwek hydraulik 691355319
3. p. Wejner elektryka, alarmy, odkurzacze centralne, instalacje telefoniczne i internetowe 505020798
4. p. Bielska geodetka 601628514

Polecam również bardzo hurtownie mat. budowlanych Bladowski z Pępowa (już była polecana na tym forum) 586849132

----------


## Malgorzatka

Prośba do forumowiczów -czy może ktoś polecić osobę do obróbek dekarskich/blacharskich z okolic Żukowa?

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## TAG75

Jakiś czas temu polecany był tutaj Stolarz Marian Ronhowski tel 603983345. Niestety weryfikacja okazała się niezbyt korzystna dla mnie. O ile schody zrobił nawet w terminie to już z małych elementów wykonczających je nie wywizał się nigdy. Zawsze po telefonie byl w zasadzie w drodze i nigdy nie dojechał. Zadeklarował sie też na wykonanie i montaż listw przypodłogowych również nigdy ich nie dowiósł pomimo deklaracji że sa już gotowe w jego warsztacie. Pisze to dopiero po czasie bo miałem nadzieje że wreszcie wywiąże się z obietnic.  Schody robil u mnie w styczniu br. Kolejny "fachowiec" któremu obecność na białej liscie "zaszkodziła" zatem ostrzegam przed współpracą....

----------


## Dorota_N

Jw - bardzo proszę o namiary. Mamy suwanki i póki co, nie znalazłam firmy, która zrobi mi rolety. Oferują mi też brązowe kaset do okien w orzechu - czyżby nie było kaset w orzechu?

Proszę o info na priva. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## daro31ie

Jakie firmy produkujące okna PCV polecacie z woj. Pomorskiego?

Z góry dziękuje za wypowiedzi.
pozdrawiam daro31ie

----------


## Dagom-e

Jęsli chodzi o okna to polecam http://www.okna.gda.pl/, swego czasu zrobiłem solidny rekonesans w temacie stolarki PCV i padło na nich. Jeśli chodzi o dach, to polecam http://www.deker.gda.pl/, wychaczyłem firme jak robiła kościół w łebnie, kładli karpiówkę. Jeśli chodzi o murarza to polecam p.Andrzeja 792047572. codo reszty się nie wypowiadam, domyslacie sie dla czego. Obecnie szukam hydraulika i z tym jest duży problem żeby znaleźć odpowiedniego.

P.s. 
zapomniałbym o elektryku, klasa chłopaki 721968811

----------


## Spartankaa

> Ja miałem architektkę z Krakowa  ( skype i telefon w zupełności wystarczają ) projekty super - włącznie z wizualizacjami i to normalnymi a nie typu "pani projektantka justynka z gdyni" jeśli nie przeszkadza ci odległość to mogę śmiało polecić


Umowa juz podpisana wiec klamka zapadla. Na razie nie napisze kto, zobaczymy jak wypadnie. Pierwsze spotkania bardzo pozytywne.

----------


## Spartankaa

Ekipa juz polecana na forum wiele razy, moge zatem potwierdzic solidnosc, terminowosc, fachowosc.
Megabud z Rumi - goraco polecam. W sobote skonczyli wstawianie nam okien/rolet/bram - wszystko na medal.

----------


## pikorek

> Umowa juz podpisana wiec klamka zapadla. Na razie nie napisze kto, zobaczymy jak wypadnie. Pierwsze spotkania bardzo pozytywne.


Ale nie pani justyna k? mam nadzieję

----------


## kamaz76

Witam Was jako nowa- jeszcze przed zimą planujemy położyć płytę fundamentową i piwnicę naszego domu, na wiosnę resztę robót budowlanych, nasz dom będzie dość spory i skomplikowany i tu nasz nowy sąsiad,  który też ma się budować na wiosnę poleca i nam doradza ( budowali już jego znajomym)   firmę *Bell-Dom z Sianowa* http://www.bell-dom.com.pl/index.html  , ponoć budują bardzo dobrze i są rzetelni, mają ponad 20 letnie doświadczenie i specjalizują się zarówno w domkach jednorodzinnych jak i budynkach usługowych. Sąsiad zachwala i jest zdecydowany ale ja wolę się upewnić.Czy ktoś zna, budował z nimi i poleca tę firmę?

----------


## efcia80

Witam

Czy macie drodzy forumowicze godna polecenia ekipe do wykonania ogrodzenia z podmurówka w okolicach Gdańsk Osowa?

Z góry dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Spartankaa

> Ale nie pani justyna k? mam nadzieję


Nie, nie Pani Justyna.

----------


## Tadeusz.

Witam

Jeśli szukacie solidnego fachowca, który nie tylko dobrze położy kafelki, wycekoluje i pomaluje, ale również wyrówna ściany tak by były gładkie jak lustro, to polecam firmę Pana Jana Chudego z Gdańska - tel. 784 175 764. Będziecie zadowoleni  :smile: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## anikap

Czyżby ostatni wpis to autoreklama??

----------


## atija

Na hasło " będzie pani zadowolona " cierpnie mi skóra. I jeśli fachowiec  tak mnie zapewnia to omijam go szerokim łukiem  :wink: 
jeśli to autoreklama to ..... hmmmmm

----------


## cinkers29

Witam
Poszukuje firmy badz osoby, która wykona mi docieplenie poddasza uzytkowego w domku dach o pwierzchni 240m2 w terminie do 15 października +/- 10 dni prosze nie komentowac tu, ze nagle sie obudzilem bo nie.Czlowiek z ktorym bylem umowiony od lipca na wrzesien zadzwonil do mnie tydzien temu, ze nie wykona mi tego bo cos tam.

Pzdr i dziekuje za ewentualne namiary.

----------


## Zam

> Prośba do forumowiczów -czy może ktoś polecić osobę do obróbek dekarskich/blacharskich z okolic Żukowa?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.


Podłączę się - z tymże mnie bardziej interesowałby ktoś do wykończenia kominów systemowych

----------


## Mały

> Witam
> Poszukuje firmy badz osoby, która wykona mi docieplenie poddasza uzytkowego w domku dach o pwierzchni 240m2 w terminie do 15 października +/- 10 dni prosze nie komentowac tu, ze nagle sie obudzilem bo nie.Czlowiek z ktorym bylem umowiony od lipca na wrzesien zadzwonil do mnie tydzien temu, ze nie wykona mi tego bo cos tam.
> 
> Pzdr i dziekuje za ewentualne namiary.


Zdzisław Rybajn 503-983-601

----------


## tomek4

Przejrzałem kilka ostatnich stron, ale nie znalazłem nikogo polecanego do posadzek. 
Może ktoś jednak mógłby polecić *solidną* ekipę na rejon Wejherowo-Reda-Rumia-Puck ?

----------


## aprilka1000

otrzymalam z polecenia i polecam dalej uslugi transportowe , przeprowadzki p.piotr 519 464649

terminowo , bardzo elastyczni i przyzwoita cena.

----------


## emiśka

Witam
poproszę o dobrą ,sprawdzoną ekipę montującą okna Vertex z Trójmiasta,dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## zientas

> Przejrzałem kilka ostatnich stron, ale nie znalazłem nikogo polecanego do posadzek. 
> Może ktoś jednak mógłby polecić *solidną* ekipę na rejon Wejherowo-Reda-Rumia-Puck ?


polecam Pana Sławka, robi koło Gdańska ale może i tam pojedzie.
Teraz robią mi kafelki po jego robocie to kawfelkarz nie może się nadziwić. Na łacie 2m nie ma żadnych odchyłek.
Sławek :515188201

----------


## urbikulek

> Zdzisław Rybajn 503-983-601


Bylbym ostrozny, ja niestety na p. Zdzichu dosc powaznie sie przejechalem. Opisywalem wczesniej w watku ogolnym 08 kwietnia 2011 ( http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...058&do=discuss ) podsumowujac wszystkich fachowcow z mojej budowy. Pozycja 11.

----------


## YAROK

Witam

niestety niewielu na razie mogę dodać ale elektryków już wcześniej opisanych czyli Pan *Wiesław 502536911* , Panowie od podbitki drewnianej -Pan Darek 605662098.
pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## Zam

> Niestety nie znasz prawdy do konca, nie opisywalam jej na forum dokladnie.. ale dobrze niech bedzie na Twoje. Tak naprawde to tylko z tym Panem byla taka afera, jakos z innymi potrafilismy sie dogadac... Przez cale trzy lata budowy dokonalam tylko 3 wpisy na Czarnej Liscie wiec az takiego pecha nie mialam   Wiem tez ze ostatnio Pan Sikora juz sie z nikim dogadac nie moze i nawet trzeci pracownik od niego odszedl ! Zauwazylas zeby go ktos ostatnio ( oprocz Ciebie oczywiscie ) polecal?? Pozdrawiam


Prawda jak zwykle leży po środku - nie każdy umie się z Panem Jankiem dogadać; Jak każdy człowiek także i on jest na swój sposób specyficzny. Ewentualne odstępstwa od planu, jakie Pan Sikora sugeruje, służą rzaczej podniesieniu walorów budowanego domu, nie zniechęceniu inwestora do współpracy

----------


## KlaudiaEwa

> Witam, 
> szukam ekipy do zabudowy kominka, mozecie polecic kogos dobrego?


Witam!
czy mogę również dostać namiary na kogoś do obudowy kominka?

----------


## Spartankaa

KAMIENIARZ

Szukam kamieniarza, ktory polozy piaskowiec na elewacji. Mozecie kogos polecic? Termin prac to wiosna ale poszukiwania postanowilam zaczac juz teraz.
Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## mat.k

Polecam ekipe, ktora robiła mi elewacje domu (ocieplanie styropianem + parapety + tynk). Działają szybko i sprawnie, a do tego są dokładni w tym co robią. 
Kontakt: Janusz Mielewczyk 601 076 465

----------


## Wasyluk

Witam,

Czas podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami  podczas budowy domu a tak naprawdę podać Wam namiary na fachowców, którzy zyskali moje zaufanie i są godni polecenia: 

Geolog: Pan Szyłański 502526801, 501233199 Szybko i sprawnie przygotował dokumentację techniczną mojej działki. Zna się na rzeczy.

Geodeta: Pan Bartek z firmy Radian 698693964. Mają znajomości w urzędach wiec szybko załatwiają mapy sytuacyjno-wysokościowe, po wykonawcze. Konkurencyjni cenowo.

Koparkowy: Pan Marek z Dobrzewina 609666662. Kaparka pod jego sterami to naprawdę mała zabawka.

Stan surowy otwarty: Firma JARBUD Pan Jarek Pranczk 504-199-182. Bradzooo dobry fachowiec do tego służy dobrą radą (W kilku kwestiach miał inne zdanie od projektantki i teraz  przyznaje mu rację. Dzięki kilku pomysłom łatwiej i bezpieczniej się mieszka.) Ekipa z którą pracuje nie pije na budowie za to uwijają się jak mrówki. Nawet sprzątają po sobie. Dodatkowo nie musiałem szukać cieśli bo chłopaki zrobili również konstrukcję dachową tzw. więźbę i super im to wyszło ( potwierdzili również dekarze). Pan Jarek ma również "wejścia" w hurtowniach budowlanych i moze załatwić materiały w dobrej cenie. Panowie postawili mi również ogrodzenie na posesji. Szczerze polecam.

Kierownik budowy: Tomasz Pożarowszczyk 502723754 Polecany we wcześniejszych postach. Sprawdził się.

Dekarze: Pan Krzysztof 607441959 Dach prezentuje się świetnie. Szczelnie, czysto. polecam 

Okna, drzwi: Firma Megabud Nic dodać nic ując 

Tynkarze: Pan Zbyszek 502561186 (tynki cementowo-wapienne) Sciany proste, okna czyste. Jest OK

Elektryk: Pan Krzysztof 604089444 Instalacje wew. alarmy itp. Przystępny cenowo. Zna sie na robocie i głowa pełna ciekawych pomysłów.

Zabudowa kominka: Pan Henryk Kwidziński z Chmielna 603600054 od lat siedzi w tej branży. Fachura.

Dzięki w/w ludziom budowa domu do etapu: stan surowy zamknięty nie była męczarnią za co im dziękuję.

Ps.  Namiary na hydraulika podam jak tylko zakończy wszystkie prace nie chwaląc dnia przed zachodem słońca.

Moze ma ktoś namiary na sprawdzonego brukarza, stolarza do wykończenia schodów, zabudowa kuchni ?

Pzdr.

Daniel z Dobrzewina.

----------


## Ewiczka_73

> No więc zakończyłem w 99 % budowę domku. (Budowa 15 km za Kartuzami)
> Mogę polecić:
> 1. p. Romana z Bącza - wykonał cały domek z drewna jak również wykończenie piętra drzwi schody parapety itp. cena bardzo konkuręcyjna zawsze mozna się z nim dogadać na temat dodatkowych robót. 695855529  ps: w sobotę jadę zapłacić ostatnią ratę.
> 2. p. Marcina Czaję firma Lansat  za elektrykę i alarmy w całym domku oraz system monitoringu  600240570
> 3. Firmę z Kolbud oddział Gdynia "Kominki Damps"  za postawienie komina montaż wkładu i obudowanie kominka piaskowcem i marmurem - schludny szybko robi i sprzata po sobie . 6238304
> 4. Firmę murarską  z Sierakowic  668092141 za wymurowanie piwnicy, strop  tynki  - dobrze robią, jedyny minus to że niebardzo trzymają porządek na budowie.
> 5. Firmę  "Pokrycia dachowe Marek Szczęsny z Żukowa" 6817255 , 692522869
> 6. Jak ktoś chce to polecam Studio Mebli Kuchennych "BIELICKI" u mnie zrobili całą kuchnie dodatkowo zakupili mi lodówkę, płytę grzewcza ,zlew wszystko zamontowali oraz podłączyli 
> Chyba miałem ogromne szczęście bo jak narazie na żadnym wykonawcu się nie zawiodłem. (większość wykonawców miałem z polecenia znajomych)
> ...


Witam, Szukam dobrego ciesli, ktory wykonałby konstrukcję domu szkieleowego. Czy Pan Roman z Bącza stawiał Tobie dom o konstrukcji drewnianej, czy wykonczniowkę w drewnie? Pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## maborosi

Witajcie,

Przecztalam juz sporo postow, ale nie moge znalezc polecanego fachowca od wentylacji. Chodzi o zrobienie wentylacji/zbadanie problemow z wentylacja w wybudowanym, starym domu. Dobrze by bylo, zeby ta osoba znala sie rowniez na hydroizolacjach, poniewaz podejrzewam ze zawilgocenie wynika z niezaizolowanych fundamentow.
pzdr
Magdalena

----------


## Harimex

Współpracujemy z paroma ekipami, które specjalizują się w wykańczaniu wnętrz - zwłaszcza łazienek - sprawdzeni fachowcy, pracują z najlepszymi architektami. Jeśli ktoś nie chce ryzykować z wykonawcą, to zapraszam na PW, podam kontakty do wolnych ekip remontowych lub stolarzy itd

----------


## maborosi

Bylo juz kilku fachowcow ogladac problemy z woda w piwnicy w moim domu, nasiąkająca ścianą i problemem z wentyalcja. Każdy ma inną koncepcje. Dodatkowo każdy zajmuje się czymś innym - jeden hydroizolacja, drugi drenażem, trzeci wentylacją. Potrzebuję kogoś kto zna się kompleksowo i może zajać się problemem z podsiąkaniem mojego starego domu. Czy możecie poratować?

pzdr serdecznie
Magdalena

----------


## Spartankaa

Poszukuje ekipy, ktora bedzie wykonczac nasz dom - Turze,kolo Tczewa - kafle, podwieszane sufity, podlogi etc. oraz firmy od elewacji - elewacja na wiosne.

Jesli ktos moze polecic jakas firme bede wdzieczna.

Beata

----------


## JACUŚ

Kiedys juz polecalem bracia sikorscy tel 692450753

----------


## Ramein

Witam, czy możecie polecić jakąś ekipę murarską do budowy domu w Grzybnie koło Kartuz?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## KAMMA

POLECAM stolarza, Pana Romana tel 600240791 świetny fachowiec od drzwi i schodów drewnianych. 100% zadowolenia z wykonanej pracy, wszystko na czas i zgodnie z ustaleniami. Sami zobaczcie na stronie www.drewnianeschody.net

----------


## Spartankaa

> POLECAM stolarza, Pana Romana tel 600240791 świetny fachowiec od drzwi i schodów drewnianych. 100% zadowolenia z wykonanej pracy, wszystko na czas i zgodnie z ustaleniami. Sami zobaczcie na stronie www.drewnianeschody.net


A mozesz wkleic co u Ciebie robil?

----------


## hekko

Czy ktoś z was korzystał z usług firmy projektowej p. ziętek z wejherowa? Czy znajdują się na białej liście?

----------


## Romero13

> Czy ktoś z was korzystał z usług firmy projektowej p. ziętek z wejherowa? Czy znajdują się na białej liście?


Ja miałem przyjemność koszystać z usług tej pani,zajęła się adaptacją projektu oraz działki,zaprojektowała wjazd i reprezentowała nas w urzędzie.Ogólnie wszystko w porządku.
Posiadam parę innych solidnych osób z moich okolic i niedługo zamieszczę listę tylko najpierw uporam się z zebraniem wszystkiego do kupy :smile:

----------


## Lasek

Przewertowałem cały net w poszukiwaniu fachowców od wykończeniówki. 
Ponad 20 razy powtórzylo się nazwisko braci Gurskich -  panowie Wojtek *783 903 130* i Arek *880 675 181*. 
Mailowałem do wielu osób, u których panowie pracowali. Rekomendacje bez zarzutu. 
Osobiśce obejrzałem u kilku inwestorów wykonane prace i zadecydowałem. 
Podjetej decyzji NIE ŻALUJĘ, nawet b. wymagająca moja żona "pieje" z zachwytu. 

Ekipa profesjonalna, konkretna, wyjątkowo pracowita i służąca radą.
Materiał rozliczają przy kliencie wg zużycia, pozostałość (oryginały) do zwrotu. 
Dbają i rozumieją inwestora.  Na kryzys nie narzekają, wszak dobry fachowiec zawsze ma wzięcie.
*Jakość i uczciwość to ich dewiza dzialania.*

Szczerze i hucznie polecam braci Gurskich.  
Panowie Wojtek *783 903 130* i Arek *880 675 181*.

----------


## ela i konrad

Potwierdzamy wpisy zadowolonych inwestorów  :smile:  
Dziś właśnie skończyli a zaczeliśmy 19.09.2011 dom ma 220m2 wiec jestesmy pełni uznania nie tylko dla czasu w jakim powstał nasz domek ale rowniez i moze przede wszystkim dla jakosci z jaka ekipa *JARBUD* wykonała swoją pracę.  firma godna polecenia toteż z przyjemnością polecamy i podajemy namiar do właściciela Jarek Pranczk: 504 199 182

pozdrowienia

----------


## Zniek

Witam mogę polecić firmę ZET-BUD z Przodkowa pan Zelewski normalny fachowiec już polecany wcześniej tel 783-473-778

----------


## Zniek

Witam mogę polecić firmę ZET-BUD z Przodkowa pan Zelewski normalny fachowiec już polecany wcześniej tel 783-473-778 


> Witam, czy możecie polecić jakąś ekipę murarską do budowy domu w Grzybnie koło Kartuz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## sokseb

Tez moge polecic firme ZET-BUD chociaz dopiero postawili mi tylko parter, ale z robota ida ostro.

----------


## magdazaba

ZET BUD też u mnie budował - już mieszkamy - firma godna polecenia! Chłopaki tak pracowali, że dom rósł w oczach.

----------


## piotrhin

Jeśli ktoś szuka solidnego Biura Projektowego polecam  ZIĘTEK & ZIĘTEK

ul. Łęgowskiego 14  84-200 Wejherowo
T  +48 58 672 52 01 M +48 501 487 134 www.zietekprojekty.pl [email protected]

plusy: -tanio kolosalna różnica w porównaniu do konkurencji
         -szybko
         -możliwość zmian praktycznie wszystkich wiem co mówię bo mój projekt był przerabiany prawie cały za niewielką cenę 
         - zmiany i adaptacja bezproblemowo zatwierdzona przez starostwo Wejherowo- a wiem że tam są "specyficzni" urzędnicy
         -co najważniejsze po zatwierdzeniu projektu i rozpoczęciu budowy  trzeba było nanieść zmiany w projekcie (jak to pewnie często bywa) 
          oczywiście ZIĘTEK & ZIĘTEK wykonał wszystko bez problemu  ale co najważniejsze gratis lub za symboliczną złotówkę a wiem że inne biura za to kasują
          najbardziej

Polecam bo można Tanio i Profesjonalnie

----------


## Magdalena P

Też korzystaliśmy z usług pani Ziętek. Bardzo konkurencyjna cenowo, wszystko na czas - ja mam dobre wspomnienia, poleciłam ją moim sąsiadom i wszyscy zadowoleni.

----------


## trojmiasto

Poszukuje konstruktora oraz projektantow instalacji elektrycznej i wod-kan z trojmiasta i okolic - jesli ktos moze polecic solidnych i niedrogich bede wdzieczny

----------


## duet9

Witam my z naszych doświadczeń budowlanych śmiało możemy polecić:
- tynki - p. Wicki
- hydraulik - Sławomir Jalowski tel 503-945-469 bardzo dobra współpraca, solidny fachowiec /www.jalowski.eu/
- okna - MEGABUD - wysoka klasa

----------


## małgorzatagdańsk

SWitam!
 Osobom poszukujacym ekipy budowlanej   polecam mocno  Pana Jarka Pranczka 504 199 182  - firma Jarbud. Zdjął nam z głowy ogrom problemów.Samodzielny , pomysłowy, solidny,słowny, zaradny. Ekipa  sprząta po sobie i nawet sąsiedzi dziwili się ,skad takich fachowców  mamy - pracują  od  rana do zmierzchu. Robota w rękach im się pali. 
Myślę,że Pan Jarek podarował mi parę dni życia  więcej - wbrew  powszechej opinii- budowa stanu surowego otwartego nie dostarczyła mi  zbędnego stresu spowodowanego  problemami z budową. Nie wyobrazam sobie dalszych prac budowlanych bez jego asysty.

Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## orasje

Witam. Możecie polecić dobrego fachowca do zabudowy poddasza?-wełna, stelaż + płyty karton gips?.

----------


## anikap

> Witam. Możecie polecić dobrego fachowca do zabudowy poddasza?-wełna, stelaż + płyty karton gips?.


 Witam, osobiście przymierzam się do pewnej ekipy "braci", którzy są wielokrotnie polecani i chwaleni są na forum. Jak się u mnie tak samo świetnie i sprawnie sprawdzą to na pewno polecę

----------


## siivaa

Witam serdecznie :smile: 

Poszukuję najlepiej z okolić Gdańsk ,Żukowo, Kartuzy sprawdzonego i najlepiej nie fantastycznie drogiego projektanta wnętrz.
Z góry dziękuję :smile: )

----------


## Spartankaa

> Nikt nic o tej firmie nie slyszal???


Ponawiam pytanko, pytalam o firme

http://budownictwo-mueller.pl/


Slyszal ktos, wspołpracowal?

----------


## ofma

Witam.Jakiś czas temu obiecałem, że zrobię listę wykonawców z którymi nie miałem problemów
i nie brali dużych pieniędzy za usługi.Większość z polecenia i z forum.

1.Geodeta-Krzysztof Wiśniewski-501 341 416-Małomówny ale bardzo tani oraz dokładny.

2.Adaptacja projektu-Bogdanna Ziętek-501 487 134- Tanio,szybko i profesjonalnie,nawet
kiedy w starostwie czegoś brakowało Pani Bogdanna sama wszystko załatwiała i donosiła.

3.Kierownik budowy-Pan Paweł-783 390 084-Zawsze był kiedy był potrzebny.

4.Dekarz-Maciej Roszman-601 491 280-bardzo dokładny i szybki.

5.Drewno na konstrukcję dachową oraz szalunki -506 080 603- Tartak Konkor- Bardzo tanio
w porównaniu do innych tartaków.

6.Tynki-Radosław Krasowski-513 331 933-Firma to ojciec i syn,robią razem i nie było żadnych problemów.

7.Wylewki -Pan mateusz-niestety zgubiłem numer, ale namiary dostaliśmy od tynkarzy.


To chyba wszystko na chwilę obecną, o innych wykonawcach nie będę się wypowiadać
w szczególności o murarzach :mad:  bo szkoda nerwów.

aha jeszcze odwiert geotechniczny: geodom-502 52 68 01,tanio i szybko.

----------


## marsik32

Witam. W związku z tym że stan surowy już stoi to mogę polecić tylko dwie osoby które nie przysporzyły kłopotów. Pani Daria Walczak z Pruszcza zrobiła mi projekt przyłącza wod-kan bardzo solidnie i postarała się o szybki czas zatwierdzenia podam email [email protected] bo nie wiem czy mogę podac tel. Geodeta który robi również odbiory budynków dla gminy to chyba p. Krzysiek z Pruszcza. Prowadzą wspólnie z bratem firmę niedaleko gminy dlatego tutaj mogę podać tel 604547824. Mógłbym jeszcze polecić gościa od koparki ale posiałem wizytówkę. Gość dostarcza od razu każdy rodzaj ziemi , żwiru i takie tam. Był z Kościerzyny. Najbardziej to jednak sprawdził mi się szwagier który mieszka vis a vis i doglądał wszystkiego jak tylko był w domu ale jego nie będę nikomu polecał . Pozdrawiam

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

Witam,
Znalazłem na forum wiele pozytywnych opinii o firmie *Megabud* sprzedającej stolarkę okienną firmy Avante (minusem jedynie cena), szukając konkurencyjnych ofert natrafiłem na firmy:  *Omega* z Redy (profile Schuco), *Bestpol* , *Szach-Mat* (profile Veka) oraz* ElJa* (profil Rehau)... ktoś może ma okna z którejś z tych firm i może wyrazić jakąś opinię ... ewentualnie poleci jakąś inną firmę?

----------


## melanze

Witam,

Muszę wybudować kawałek sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej a następnie wykonać do niego przyłącze. Poszukuję solidnej i rzetelnej firmy która mogłaby rozpocząć niebawem prace z tym związane. Będę wdzięczny za namiary na firmy z których byliście zadowoleni.

----------


## Szapika

Witajcie,

mam zatwierdzony projekt z ytonga, ale mąż się boi, że nie znajdziemy sprawdzonej ekipy, która potrafiłaby to-to bez spartaczenia zbudować :Confused:  Więc zapytuję czy ktoś w tej technologii budował i może swoją ekipę polecić? Dom jednorodzinny w okolicach Żukowa, jak bank da to późną wiosną ruszymy...

----------


## JACUŚ

Naprawde dobra ekipa murarzy, wielokrotnie sprawdzona 605566180- krystian

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

> Witam,
> Znalazłem na forum wiele pozytywnych opinii o firmie *Megabud* sprzedającej stolarkę okienną firmy Avante (minusem jedynie cena), szukając konkurencyjnych ofert natrafiłem na firmy:  *Omega* z Redy (profile Schuco), *Bestpol* , *Szach-Mat* (profile Veka) oraz* ElJa* (profil Rehau)... ktoś może ma okna z którejś z tych firm i może wyrazić jakąś opinię ... ewentualnie poleci jakąś inną firmę?


My uważamy , że okna to nie tylko profile i wygląd , ale głównie energooszczędność . Skorzystaliśmy z oferty Megabudu i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni , montaż przebiegł bez żadnych zastrzeżeń a jakość będzie można ocenić dopiero za kilka lat . Mamy nadzieję że postawiliśmy na dobrą firmę (jako jedyni dają ubezpieczenie tych okien w przypadku włamania) .

----------


## Nika82

> Witam, czy możecie polecić szamba betonowe z rejonu trójmiasta i dobrych "szambiarzy" tj. osoby do zamontowania i podłączenia rury do domu?
> będę wdzięczna za info.
> Przejrzałam wątek, ale chyba ten temat nie był poruszany (ci fachowcy).
> pozdrawiam.


Ponawiam wątek- czy może ktoś polecić dobrych fachowców do montażu szamba i miejsce gdzie można kupić plastikowe lub betonowe szambo?

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

> Ponawiam wątek- czy może ktoś polecić dobrych fachowców do montażu szamba i miejsce gdzie można kupić plastikowe lub betonowe szambo?


Tu możesz spytać:
http://www.tymkan.pl/kontakt.php  - nie korzystałem i nie znam tylko sie wygooglowało :smile:  ale o cenę możesz spytać

http://katalog.trojmiasto.pl/dom_i_budownictwo/szamba  - chociaż tym to zapewne nie pomogę

----------


## arzgierasy

Polecam ekpike Pana Zakrzewskiego z Sobieszewa ,szybko i rzetelnie doprowadzili nasz domek w Baninie do stanu surowego otwartego,również cieślę mają bardzo dobrego(dodam że budowaliśmy z Ytonga i ściany sa naprawde naprawde super proste i nie ma żadnych bubli :tongue: )
tel.Marcin Zakrzewski - kom 693 643 494
jeśłi chodzi o kierownika budowy to polecam Pana Tomka Pożarowszczyka (wspominanego już we wcześniejszych postach)
tel do Pana Tomka -kom 502 723 754
Jeśli zaś chodzi o geodete to Pan Paweł Nowak tel 510 415 657
www.geo-level.pl
no i jeszcze biurko projektowe jeśli ktoś z was z nie ma czasu na papierkowe roboty i załatwianie pozwolenia w urzędach to wszystkim może się zająć Pani Krystyna Lihs z Żukowa  tel 508 355 262
W razie pytań proszę pisać na nasze konto na Muratorze  :smile:

----------


## melanze

> Witajcie,
> 
> mam zatwierdzony projekt z ytonga, ale mąż się boi, że nie znajdziemy sprawdzonej ekipy, która potrafiłaby to-to bez spartaczenia zbudować Więc zapytuję czy ktoś w tej technologii budował i może swoją ekipę polecić? Dom jednorodzinny w okolicach Żukowa, jak bank da to późną wiosną ruszymy...


Mogę ze spokojnym sumieniem polecić Pana Jacka Szymichowskiego 506 051 021 i jego ekipę, jak w okolicach Żukowa to idealnie by mu pasowało

----------


## pampers

Jezeli mowa tu o braciach Gorskich- to mam pewne doswiadczenie - robili u mnie dom Jezeli chodzi o zabudowe poddasza ocieplenie zabudowy z karton gipsu wszystko bardzo ladnie na piatke Kafelkowanie równiez dobrze cztey i poł pieć Niestety cieniutko jesli chodzi o gładzie -szlifowanie ścian i malowanie Sciany w wielu miejscach niedoszlifowane widac wiele nierównści Farba polozona nierówno w wielu miejscach poprzyklejane paprochy od brudnego wałka Zdecydowanie nie polecam Panów Gorskich do malowania Owszem maja duszę artystów ale barak dokładnosci i starannosci w malowaniu Jedynie sufity malowane w ich wykonaniu sa ok-maluja pistoletem

----------


## Merllin222

Poszukuje ekipy do wykonania zewnętrznych schodów betonowych i podjazdu z okolic trójmiasta lub półwyspu. Wiadomo. Niedroga i solidna  :smile:  !!...  powiecie nie ma takich!  :wink:  a może jednak...?


Ze swojej strony juz polecałem kilka firm, ale umknął mi jeden wykonawca którego mogę polecić z ręką na sercu. Dawid Kobiella z Kartuz. Wykonywał u Nas poręcze i balustrady kute. Bardzo fajne za rozsądną cenę. Porządny i uczciwy gość. Polecam. Telefonik gdzieś zapodziałem ale w necie można go znaleźć.

----------


## dorcia84

witam wszystkich :smile: z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić pana Tomka z Wejherowa nr.tel 603 106 490 do wykończenia wnętrz .Pan Tomek jest bardzo solidny dokładny bardzo dużo  doradza !ślicznie wykończył nam cały dom płytki ,struktury na ścianach itd...   :smile:  bardzo bardzo gorąco polecam

----------


## pampers

witam 
szukam i szukam i nie moge znalezc na bialej liscie polecanej ekipy do zbdowania plotu z klinkieru i ulozenia kostki betonowej-najlepiej gdyby byla to jedna i ta sama ekipa ale to nie warunek Inwestycja znajduje sie w suchym dworze

----------


## anikap

> Jezeli mowa tu o braciach Gorskich- to mam pewne doswiadczenie - robili u mnie dom Jezeli chodzi o zabudowe poddasza ocieplenie zabudowy z karton gipsu wszystko bardzo ladnie na piatke Kafelkowanie równiez dobrze cztey i poł pieć Niestety cieniutko jesli chodzi o gładzie -szlifowanie ścian i malowanie Sciany w wielu miejscach niedoszlifowane widac wiele nierównści Farba polozona nierówno w wielu miejscach poprzyklejane paprochy od brudnego wałka Zdecydowanie nie polecam Panów Gorskich do malowania Owszem maja duszę artystów ale barak dokładnosci i starannosci w malowaniu Jedynie sufity malowane w ich wykonaniu sa ok-maluja pistoletem



interesuje mnie bracia. czy istnieje możliwość z Twojej strony "Pampers" abyś przesłał mi na prywatny adres e-mail [email protected] parę zdjęć  z wykonanych przez nich prac z kafelkami oraz zabudowy ? z tego co piszesz to oceniasz ich dobrze w tym

----------


## gurski wojciech

> Jezeli mowa tu o braciach Gorskich- to mam pewne doswiadczenie - robili u mnie dom Jezeli chodzi o zabudowe poddasza ocieplenie zabudowy z karton gipsu wszystko bardzo ladnie na piatke Kafelkowanie równiez dobrze cztey i poł pieć Niestety cieniutko jesli chodzi o gładzie -szlifowanie ścian i malowanie Sciany w wielu miejscach niedoszlifowane widac wiele nierównści Farba polozona nierówno w wielu miejscach poprzyklejane paprochy od brudnego wałka Zdecydowanie nie polecam Panów Gorskich do malowania Owszem maja duszę artystów ale barak dokładnosci i starannosci w malowaniu Jedynie sufity malowane w ich wykonaniu sa ok-maluja pistoletem


Witam.  Piszę odnośnie w/w postu. Jeżeli ma Pan jakie kolwiek doświadczenie z braćmi Gurskimi to po pierwsze nazwisko Gurski pisze się przez "u" a nie "ó". Jeżeli robiłem u Pana dom to w umowie którą zawieramy* z każdym* Inwestorem jest moje nazwisko poprawnie zapisane (widocznie nie mieliśmy umowy bo u Pana  po prostu nie wykańczałem domu). Po drugie w poście zaprzecza Pan sobie, ponieważ szpachlujemy kartongipsy dwukrotnie i są na piątkę, a Pan pisze , że są źle wykonane ściany, które również są wyszpachlowane dwukrotnie. Po trzecie na dzień 3 luty 2012r. żaden z Inwestorów z Suchego 
Dworu, Kosakowa, Rewy nie wniósł telefonicznie żadnych zastrzeżeń do naszej pracy. Po czwarte żądam wyjaśnień zarówno na forum jak i pod numerem telefonu 783-903-130 ponieważ uważam, że jest to krzywdzące dla naszej ekipy, bo za ciężko pracujemy na dobrą opinie.
Pozdrawiam 
Wojciech Gurski

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

Witam, 
Szukam projektanta przyłącza wody - kogoś kto załatwi całość, łącznie z uzgodnieniami itp. - w Gdańsku, polecany przez Was Zakład Usług Wodno-Kanalizacyjnych Franciszka Grablowskiego z Bojana niestety nie działa w Gdańsku. 
Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## hmbart

Witam 
Ja również korzystałem z usług w.w. tu braci Pana Wojtka i Arka Górskich i nie wiem jak inni inwestorzy ale ja z zoną jesteśmy zdecydowanie zadowoleni z wyboru i wykonanych przez Panów Gurskich prac. Powierzyliśmy im kompleksowe wykończenie wnętrza domu (podwieszane sufity, zabudowa poddasza,kafle,kominek,dekoracje,malowanie, drobne zmiany instalacji elektrycznej itp.) Jeżeli ktoś chciałby na żywo zobaczyć efekty ich prac zapraszam po wcześniejszym umówieniu się do siebie do domu w Suchym Dworze

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam po dłuższej przerwie  :smile: ,

Dzisiaj chciałbym wspomnieć o kominiarzu, p……. hmmm nie pamiętam imienia tel 507-130-545 z Kolbud czy okolic. Miałem kłopot z kominem ( często się zapychał itp. ) i wzywałem różnych poleconych kominiarzy którzy nie widzieli kłopotu kasowali 150-300zł i pomachali rączką aż PAN KOMINIARZ z Kolbud przyjechał i w 2 godziny rozwiązał kłopot. Okazało się że murarze SPIEPRZYLI komin a w środku wystawała ogromna ilość zaprawy wraz z krzywo wmurowaną cegłą co bardzo zawężało komin i ………….. dlatego cały czas się zapychał. Po roku mam święty spokój!!! POLECAM BARDZO TEGO KOMINIARZA!!!
Przy okazji polecę (raz jeszcze ) p. Jacka tel. 602-553-197. Zabraliśmy się w końcu za poddasze i drugą łazienkę i Pan Jacek jak zresztą wcześniej okazał się cudotwórcą  :smile: , płyty GK, podłogi, sufity podwieszane i super położone kafle w łazience jak i wiele innych drobnostek wykonał SUPER! POLECAM BARDZO PANA JACKA I JEGO LUDZI!!!!

A może ktoś z was poleci jakiegoś DOBREGO fachowca od zabudowy wnętrz????? Z góry dziękuję za info  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------


## Zam

> Na moim etapie mogę polecić  
> Stan surowy  firma ZET-BUD pan Zelewski tel 783-473-778
> Hydraulika pan Krzysztof Kaszub  tel 691410753
> Elektryka pan Andrzej Lasch tel 602753704
> okna pan Sulkowski tel 506037940
> niestety o dekarzach nie chcę nic pisać chcieli zimom robić pokrycie dachu mówili że bez problemu to zrobią ale jakoś tego nie widzę za czeli na początku grudnia.  
> 
> Mogę prosić o kontakt do w miarę dobrego i taniego tynkarza dzwoniłem do dwóch polecanych na forum ale to nie było to.


Czy pan Sułkowski reprezentuje jakąś firmę?

----------


## Zam

> cześć . ja właśnie jestem na etapie tynków wewnętrznych. Dziś zaczeli.  ja napewno posadzki po tynkach robie. okna bralam z Gdańskiej fabryki okien i jestem bardzo zadowolona zwlasza z pana Krzysia (przedstawiciel) , doradził wymierzył i w terminie je miałam.  Elektryk tez super , doradził , wykonanie na +. Hydraulika z polecenia miałam i i póki co jest ok. jeszcze nie skończył  bo jak będą szły wylewki to pod nie idzie podłogowe ogrzewanie. jak On to mówi 2 etap. jakby co mogę podać namiary na moich wykonawców. tych , którzy mnie nie zawiedli


Można prosić namiary na Pana Krzysia z GFO?

----------


## Zam

> Witam,
> 
> We wtorek byłem w firmie Aquatic z Lublewa i rozmawiałem z panem Tomkiem (nazwiska nie pamiętam) ale nr. 510-158-102, ma mi przygotować ofertę na całe wod-kan, ogrzewanie, kaloryfery i piec. Powiem cie tylko że facet konkretny tylko boję się wysokości wyceny, jak tylko ją dostanę to dam znać. 
> A może ktoś poleci mi okna, szukałem i widzę że polecają firmę z Gdańska Optimus. Może ktoś polecić kogoś nie drogiego? Pozdrawiam.


Jakieś opinie odnośnie Optimusa?

----------


## pioterpioter

Witam. Szukam w gdansku ekipy do wykonczenia nowego mieszkania stan deweloperski. Ponad 100m. Scianki Gk, malowanie, cekol, lazienki-plytki, elektryka, podlogi - jednym slowem pod klucz. Mozecie polecic kogos sprawdzonego? Najchetniej jedna ekipa. Z gory dziekuje.

----------


## kitkamala

*BUDOWA DOMÓW OD PODSTAW - MURARZE:*
FIRMA ZET - BUD z Przodkowa mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem, Panowie Zelewscy, budowali u nas dom, nie było z nimi żadnych kłopotów, bardzo solidni, znają się na rzeczy, ceny normalne, nie żadne kosmiczne moim zdaniem. Dostaliśmy ich również z polecenia od znajomych, więc są sprawdzoną firmą. Mają swoją stronę w necie: http://zet-bud.pl/
POLECAM!

----------


## kitkamala

Polecam również *dekarza z Gdańska*. *Pan Kazimierz Orlik* _tel. 694 220 579_ - bardzo solidny fachowiec, zna się na swojej pracy, dokładny, a do tego spoko gość  :smile:  u nas dachóweczka co do mm zrobiona, jak trzeba to doradzi, wykonuje również inne prace m.in. docieplenia jednak u nas narazie jesteśmy na etapie dachówki  :smile:

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Jakieś opinie odnośnie Optimusa?


Witaj,

Niestety opini brak, w końcu wybrałem Avante i montaż Megabud.

pozdrawiam,

Wojtek,

----------


## Zniek

> Czy pan Sułkowski reprezentuje jakąś firmę?


na zapytanie forumowicza Zam  przepraszam za braki w opisie

Okna Sulkowski Sławomir tel 506037940

Euro-Standard Reda

----------


## Spartankaa

> Witaj,
> 
> Niestety opini brak, w końcu wybrałem Avante i montaż Megabud.
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> 
> Wojtek,


To tak jak my i na razie jestemy bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## mikaku

Witam. Ja takze szukam ekipy do wykonczenia wnetrza. ok.140m. Zakres prac: zabudowy z plyt GK, podwieszane sufity, malowanie pokojow, lazienki - plytki i bialy montaz plus prysznic podtynkowy, elektryka w podwieszanych sufitach, podloga plywajaca. Mozecie polecic kogos sprawdzonego? Najchetniej jedna ekipa zeby potem nie bylo zwalania winy na poprzednikow jak cos pojdzie "nie tak"..

----------


## Zam

> To tak jak my i na razie jestemy bardzo zadowoleni.


Wojtek, Spartanka,
Wielkie dzięki za info. Coś czuję, że u mnie też stanie na Megabudzie, no chyba że... ale po kolei. Pierwsze wrażenie robią dobre, ale jak ktoś już pisał na tym forum przy wyborze ekipy / dostawcy nie chodzi o to, czy ktoś ma gadane lub jakie wrażenie robi, ale o to jaki ma produkt i czy zna się na rzeczy.

Do pozostałych forumowiczów mam pytanie - czy możecie z czystym sumieniem polecić do okien inną firmę niż Megabud? Mimo wszystko wolę mieć jakieś porównanie. Rozmawiałem m.in. z VilGlas (okna Vetrex) - tu też wrażenie raczej pozytywne a i cena trochę niższa niż w Megabudzie (oczywiście przy porównywalnych oknach)

Pan Sułkowski wymieniony kilka postów wyżej? Gdańska Fabryka Okien? Engineering-GD? Matbud Rumia? MS Okna Tomasz Szczerbal (sry jeśli przekręciłem nazwisko)?

----------


## Zam

> na zapytanie forumowicza Zam  przepraszam za braki w opisie
> 
> Okna Sulkowski Sławomir tel 506037940
> 
> Euro-Standard Reda


Zniek,
Wielkie dzięki! Pogadać na bank nie zaszkodzi, a skoro piszesz, że warto, to tym bardziej

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Wojtek, Spartanka,
> Wielkie dzięki za info. Coś czuję, że u mnie też stanie na Megabudzie, no chyba że... ale po kolei. Pierwsze wrażenie robią dobre, ale jak ktoś już pisał na tym forum przy wyborze ekipy / dostawcy nie chodzi o to, czy ktoś ma gadane lub jakie wrażenie robi, ale o to jaki ma produkt i czy zna się na rzeczy.
> 
> Do pozostałych forumowiczów mam pytanie - czy możecie z czystym sumieniem polecić do okien inną firmę niż Megabud? Mimo wszystko wolę mieć jakieś porównanie. Rozmawiałem m.in. z VilGlas (okna Vetrex) - tu też wrażenie raczej pozytywne a i cena trochę niższa niż w Megabudzie (oczywiście przy porównywalnych oknach)
> 
> Pan Sułkowski wymieniony kilka postów wyżej? Gdańska Fabryka Okien? Engineering-GD? Matbud Rumia? MS Okna Tomasz Szczerbal (sry jeśli przekręciłem nazwisko)?


Zam, proszę bardzo!

Szczerze mówiąc to też miałem kilka firm z polecenia ale tak czy inaczej sprawdzałem i porównywałem. Generalnie mi się udało  :smile:  , nie przejechałem się na poleceniach ale........... decyzja i tak należy do ciebie.

PS. Mojemu znajomemu też polecali dekarza i ........... do dzisiaj zacieki, poprawki i znowu zacieki ....... i tak bez końca! POWODZENIA!

Wojtek,

----------


## Zam

> Zam, proszę bardzo!
> 
> Szczerze mówiąc to też miałem kilka firm z polecenia ale tak czy inaczej sprawdzałem i porównywałem. Generalnie mi się udało  , nie przejechałem się na poleceniach ale........... decyzja i tak należy do ciebie.
> 
> PS. Mojemu znajomemu też polecali dekarza i ........... do dzisiaj zacieki, poprawki i znowu zacieki ....... i tak bez końca! POWODZENIA!
> 
> Wojtek,


Jak na razie też się nie przejechałem, ale ekip też za dużo jeszcze nie było  - koparkowy super; rury pod fundamentem położyła spokrewniona ekipa z Mazur, murarz jak najbardziej ok; z dachowcem drobne problemy z dogadaniem się, ale na ocenę jakości jeszcze za wcześnie.

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

> Wojtek, Spartanka,
> Wielkie dzięki za info. Coś czuję, że u mnie też stanie na Megabudzie, no chyba że... ale po kolei. Pierwsze wrażenie robią dobre, ale jak ktoś już pisał na tym forum przy wyborze ekipy / dostawcy nie chodzi o to, czy ktoś ma gadane lub jakie wrażenie robi, ale o to jaki ma produkt i czy zna się na rzeczy.
> 
> Do pozostałych forumowiczów mam pytanie - czy możecie z czystym sumieniem polecić do okien inną firmę niż Megabud? Mimo wszystko wolę mieć jakieś porównanie. Rozmawiałem m.in. z VilGlas (okna Vetrex) - tu też wrażenie raczej pozytywne a i cena trochę niższa niż w Megabudzie (oczywiście przy porównywalnych oknach)
> 
> Pan Sułkowski wymieniony kilka postów wyżej? Gdańska Fabryka Okien? Engineering-GD? Matbud Rumia? MS Okna Tomasz Szczerbal (sry jeśli przekręciłem nazwisko)?


Witam,
Również jestem na etapie wyboru okien - w sumie ofert zebrałem kilkanaście ... jak zaczynałem pytać to nie miałem żadnego pojęcia o oknach (jakie profile,firmy, rodzaj montażu, wyposażenie, dodatki etc). Wiedziałem co nieco o współczynnikach U ...
W międzyczasie (jakieś 2 miesiące) sporo poczytałem na FM o oknach, pojeździłem po różnych salonach ... wiem trochę więcej niż nic :smile:  .
Dziwi mnie i trochę martwi, że firma Megabud jest jedyną firmą polecaną na tym forum (tzn. że nikt inny nie sprzedaje dobrych produktów i/lub nie potrafi wykonać dobrego montażu?).

Firma Megabud przedstawiła bardzo ciekawą ofertę - naprawdę wysoki standard - jednakże to samo cenowo. Podobno za dobre produkty trzeba dobrze zapłacić, ale od konkurencji (MS Okna-tytan termo i Vilglas-Vetrex-veka 90) dostałem porównywalne oferty jakościowo jednakże tańsze o 2 -3 tysiące. 
Okna Vetrex generalnie na forum cieszą się dobrą opinią, a Vilglas polecił mi przedstawiciel firmy Vertex, 

I kogo tu wybrać ... oprócz samego produktu ważny jeszcze montaż, ale czy ktoś ma złe doświadczenia z firmą Vilglas?

----------


## pampers

Ze swojej strony moge polecic  hurtownie materiałów budowlanych w Pogorzu RAS - kupowałem tam w bardzo dobrej cenie we wrześniu zeszłego roku (nigdzie taniej nie znalazłem ) wełne do ocieplenia poddasza Isover  15 i 10 cm oraz płyty KG i stelaże Jezeli chodzi o inne materiały to już szału cenowego niestety nie było

----------


## daro31ie

Witam

Mam pytanie do forumowiczów.
Czy ktoś z Was może polecić firmę która wykonuje tynki cementowo-wapienne zacierane mechanicznie tkz pod malowanie.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam Daro31ie

----------


## kitkamala

> Witam,
> Również jestem na etapie wyboru okien - w sumie ofert zebrałem kilkanaście ... jak zaczynałem pytać to nie miałem żadnego pojęcia o oknach (jakie profile,firmy, rodzaj montażu, wyposażenie, dodatki etc). Wiedziałem co nieco o współczynnikach U ...
> W międzyczasie (jakieś 2 miesiące) sporo poczytałem na FM o oknach, pojeździłem po różnych salonach ... wiem trochę więcej niż nic .
> Dziwi mnie i trochę martwi, że firma Megabud jest jedyną firmą polecaną na tym forum (tzn. że nikt inny nie sprzedaje dobrych produktów i/lub nie potrafi wykonać dobrego montażu?).
> 
> Firma Megabud przedstawiła bardzo ciekawą ofertę - naprawdę wysoki standard - jednakże to samo cenowo. Podobno za dobre produkty trzeba dobrze zapłacić, ale od konkurencji (MS Okna-tytan termo i Vilglas-Vetrex-veka 90) dostałem porównywalne oferty jakościowo jednakże tańsze o 2 -3 tysiące. 
> Okna Vetrex generalnie na forum cieszą się dobrą opinią, a Vilglas polecił mi przedstawiciel firmy Vertex, 
> 
> I kogo tu wybrać ... oprócz samego produktu ważny jeszcze montaż, ale czy ktoś ma złe doświadczenia z firmą Vilglas?


My właśnie 2 tyg temu wstawilismy u siebie okienka. Też robiliśmy rozeznanie wśród kilku firm oraz znajomych którzy wstawiali wcześniej okna u siebie w domach. Jeśli mogę polecić to zdecydowanie firma DRUTEX. Dali najlepszą ofertę, solidne wykonanie, montaż bez zarzutu, krótki czas realizacji. Raczej nie polecam Gdańskiej Fabryki Okien. Też byliśmy u nich, byli drożsi a już od paru osób słyszelismy nieciekawe o nich opinie jesli chodzi o montaż, podobno spieprzyli sprawę i dość długi czas realizacji, ale to tylko opinie od paru osób, może inni mają lepszę o nich zdanie  :wink:  My aktualnie szukamy kogoś do schodów... Może ktoś ma kogoś godnego polecenia? Z góry dzięki za jakieś namiary.

----------


## Zam

> My właśnie 2 tyg temu wstawilismy u siebie okienka. Też robiliśmy rozeznanie wśród kilku firm oraz znajomych którzy wstawiali wcześniej okna u siebie w domach. Jeśli mogę polecić to zdecydowanie firma DRUTEX. Dali najlepszą ofertę, solidne wykonanie, montaż bez zarzutu, krótki czas realizacji. Raczej nie polecam Gdańskiej Fabryki Okien. Też byliśmy u nich, byli drożsi a już od paru osób słyszelismy nieciekawe o nich opinie jesli chodzi o montaż, podobno spieprzyli sprawę i dość długi czas realizacji, ale to tylko opinie od paru osób, może inni mają lepszę o nich zdanie  My aktualnie szukamy kogoś do schodów... Może ktoś ma kogoś godnego polecenia? Z góry dzięki za jakieś namiary.


Na obecnym etapie, tj. na etapie zbierania ofert, najbardziej profesjonalnie wyglądają te z Megabud, Vilglas i MS Okna, czyli generalnie te, gdzie cena odstaje nieco na plus (choć z perspekty kupującego to raczej minus  :tongue: ). Co do pozostałych mam mieszane uczucia, w szczególności jak widzę "montaż na piankę montażową" - specem nie jestem, ale pianka to chyba służy do uszczeczlnienia, a okna to się kotwi. Tak czy inaczej, to biała lista, więc na tym kończę post

----------


## Zam

> Elektryk - p. Mirosław Zielonka z Kolbud. Człowiek, który długo pracował w Niemczech i z tamtej pracy odziedziczył nawyki. Instalacje poprowadzone pod kątem, w odległościach takich jak zalecane. Człowiek, który pracuje na dokumentacji. Fachowiec, z którym wszystko można uzgodnić, który doradzi w razie potrzeby. Trochę szorstki w obejściu, ale konkretny. Przewody klejone do porothermu, opaski z aluminium, a na to jeszcze gips. Wykonuje instalacje odgromowe. I to wszystko w rozsądnych cenach. Podłączy urządzenia, uruchomi, sprawdzi. Bardzo polecam - chyba najlepszy fachowiec, który pracował u mnie na budowie.


Ktoś jeszcze współpracował z Panem Mirosławem?

Robertko - podesłałbyś namiary? może być na priv

----------


## Zam

> Witam,
> 
> Jesteśmy na etapie układania glazury i terakoty. Sama nieraz korzystałam z forum, w związku z czym chciałabym polecić z czystym sumieniem kilku wykonawców:
> 
> - Wykończeniówka - polecany już wcześniej p. Zbyszek Miętki ( 601-461-951 ) wraz z bratem, układali u nas wełnę, profile, płyt g-k, robili sufity podwieszane, zabudowy g-k, cekolowanie i malowanie. Prawdziwi z nich profesjonaliści, pracowici, dokładni, terminowi i pomysłowi, załatwiali materiał, doradzali, posprzątali po sobie. Stawki mają średnie, przy większych robotach można z nimi negocjować.
> 
> - Dekarz p. Mirek Labuda ( 508-294-043 ) – ma dużą ekipę, przez co robi szybko i dokładnie. Kładł u nas Monzę Plus Robena, robił orynnowanie i obróbki blacharskie. Stawki ma przystępne, jego pracownicy to porządne chłopaki, stosowali się do naszych najdrobniejszych uwag.
> 
> - Tynki i posadzki – p. Mirek Toporek ( 605-103-371 ) – jego ekipa robiła nam tynki i posadzki. Nie musieliśmy się o nic martwić. Materiał mieli swój, powyliczali wszystko dokładnie, nadlali spaprane przez wcześniejszą ekipę schody. Stawki ma przystępne, jest słowny i terminowy.
> ...


W moim przypadku Ambit Kartuzy to było jedno wielkie rozczarowanie - kilka razy musiałem przypominać się z prośbą o wycenę i za każdym razem słyszałem, że już wycena jest wysyłana. Po kilku tygodniach telefonów w końcu dotarła, ale na współpracę nie miałem już ochoty

----------


## bauer311

Ze swojego placu budowy mogę polecić następujące firmy i wykonawców:
- materiały budowlane - firma Patoka z Lublewa- dostawy na czas, możliwość negocjacji ceny
- prace murarskie - Michał Malinowski z Gdańska tel. 601 338 477 - fachowiec którego nie trzeba pilnować
- tartak sulęczyno tel. -602197344 - terminowi i służą radą

W miarę postępu prac będę dodawał osoby godne zaufania.
pozdrawiam

----------


## jotdzi

Godny polecenia człowiek od prac ogólno bódowlanych dokładny i solidny Stanisław Szyca 604-890-459

----------


## wojtekh

Witam.
Po raz pierwszy na forum wiec się przywitam  :smile:  Mam na imie Wojtek, budujemy z żonką domek w Rumi. Zaczeliśmy w tamtym roku i teraz jesteśmy w środku.
Chciałem wam polecić kilka osób odnosnie naszej dotychcasowej współpracy:
1. budowa domu do stanu surowego otwartego - p.Zenek tel. 508-294-043- szybko, miło, bez żadnych problemów i przedewszystkim bez ukrytych kosztów - tyle ile powiedział na początku tyle zapłaciliśmy
2. dach blachodachówka - firma borga - pani (nie pamiętam imienia - chyba Magda) tel. 691-399-838 - robiłem duże rozeznanie i mają fajne ceny i dobre i tanie ekipy do pracy
3. okna - firm wikęd z Wejherowa - dobra cena i jakość
4. rolety zewnętrzne - firma - Aldom z Somonina - robilismy rolety podtynkowe sterowane na pilotach - i naprawde różnice w cenie między nimi a firmami z trójmiasta to przebitka nawet o 100% - szybko, fachowo i precyzyjnie.
5. tynki wewnętrzne - ekipa z rumi P. Radek Krasowski tel. 513-331-933 - po długich rozważaniach wybraliśmy tynki gipsowe utwardzane - Knauf Diamant - mało sie o tym mówi ale te tynki to rewelacja. Panowie zrobili tak gładziutko, że o żadnym cekolowaniu już nie trzeba rozmawiać. A ten utwardzany Knauf Diamant po wyschnięciu twardy że moje dzieciaki na pewno tego nie zniszczą  :smile: 
6. wszelkie prace wykończeniowe - ogrzewanie, ocieplanie, wod-kan, elektryka itp. - p. Rafał z Bojana - tel.600044559 - Facet potrafi naprawe dużo i za nie duże pieniądze - na prawde polecamy

Teraz jesteśmy na etapie wykończenia wewnątrz, ale już widzimy po mału koniec budowy  :smile:  wiec jest ok. Jeszcze zostało ocieplenie z zewnątrz ale to zostawiamy sobie na okres po wakacyjny

Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś fajne namiary na drzwi wewnętrzne - najlpiej jakiś producent z pomorskiego - myślimy o drzwiach sosnowych to byłbym wdzięczny.

pozdrawiam

----------


## allfrog

Jeśli chodzi o tynki - już pisałem, ale powtórzę: mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana Kazimierza Wickiego z Pępowa. Szybka ekipa, dość tanio, dokładnie. Trzeba tylko dopilnować, żeby jego ludzie posprzątali posesję po pracy (u mnie został stos śmieci polany nie zużytym tynkiem i wylewką)
Pozdr.
S.

----------


## liwia1410

Szczerze polecam Pana Mariusza Bisewskiego od prac ogólno-budowlanych tel.509 682 623

----------


## Zam

> Na obecnym etapie, tj. na etapie zbierania ofert, najbardziej profesjonalnie wyglądają te z Megabud, Vilglas i MS Okna, czyli generalnie te, gdzie cena odstaje nieco na plus (choć z perspekty kupującego to raczej minus ). Co do pozostałych mam mieszane uczucia, w szczególności jak widzę "montaż na piankę montażową" - specem nie jestem, ale pianka to chyba służy do uszczeczlnienia, a okna to się kotwi. Tak czy inaczej, to biała lista, więc na tym kończę post


No i stanęło na Megabudzie - przesądziło to quasi-ubezpieczenie na 12 mies. oraz oczywiście miła a przede wszystkim profesjonalna obsługa; Nie można nie wspomnieć o uczciwości  - Panowie otwarcie powiedzieli, że ciepły montaż w moim przypadku to za bardzo się nie opłaca, a przecież więcej zarobiliby namawiając na dodatkowy element.

----------


## rafus12

Kierownika budowy potrzebuje - budowa w gminie Żukowo.
Kryterium - solidność, regularny nadzór, nie szukam figuranta. 
Polecicie kogos? Ktos slyszal o panie Andrzeju Peńkowskim?

----------


## tazz

Witam,

Koncze budowe i chcialbym polecic moich wykonawcow:

- hydraulik Janusz Dymowski (takze przylacze wody) tel. 603 207 470
- geodeta Jacek Baczynski tel. 600 472 971

nie mialem z nimi problemow i co najwazniejsze sa uczciwi i solidni (i tani- choc to jest zawsze zalezne od wielkosci zadania)

----------


## konrad001

Zdecydowanie polecam Zakład Stolarsko-Ciesielski FREITAG-LICZNERSKI z Wysina tel.501-619-602 lub 509-435-632
Firma wykonywała w moim domu w Baninie podbitke, jakość wykonania szybkość (mimo mrozów) rewelacja.Konstrukcja 
podbitki też dostosowana do warunków gdzie mocno wieje i panuje duża wilgotność (taką stosuje sie w górach).Cena
zdroworozsądkowa..Profesjonaliści w każdym calu.Polecam.

----------


## aprilka1000

> No i stanęło na Megabudzie - przesądziło to quasi-ubezpieczenie na 12 mies. oraz oczywiście miła a przede wszystkim profesjonalna obsługa; Nie można nie wspomnieć o uczciwości  - Panowie otwarcie powiedzieli, że ciepły montaż w moim przypadku to za bardzo się nie opłaca, a przecież więcej zarobiliby namawiając na dodatkowy element.


ja tez mam okna z Megabud Rumia. 
Szybki montaz wszystko w 8 godzin a troche tego bylo , zdziwilam sie jak zobaczylam osmiu chlopa , czy nawet dziewieciu .Ale szlo im sprawnie.
Oferty dostalam z kilkunastu firm wybralam polecana z forum i srednio-tanio cenowa czyli Megabud. Sam szef przyjechal na pomiar -doradzil i zasugerowal pare fajnych rozwiazan.

----------


## pianista

*Polecamy szczerze p. Pawła Kowalskiego  z ekipą Marianem i Damianem ! Zaczęło się od klinkiera, a skończyło na  remoncie całego domu i garażu oraz ogrodu zimowego. To prawdziwi  fachowcy, sympatyczni i  co  najważniejsze  -  nie ma słów, że  nie da rady - na wszystko znajdą " lekarstwo "  

Paweł  Kowalski   tel. 602406611    3miasto  i okolice   kompleksowo*

----------


## anikap

> *Polecamy szczerze p. Pawła Kowalskiego  z ekipą Marianem i Damianem ! Zaczęło się od klinkiera, a skończyło na  remoncie całego domu i garażu oraz ogrodu zimowego. To prawdziwi  fachowcy, sympatyczni i  co  najważniejsze  -  nie ma słów, że  nie da rady - na wszystko znajdą " lekarstwo "  
> 
> Paweł  Kowalski   tel. 602406611    3miasto  i okolice   kompleksowo*


Pierwsze logowanie i już reklama? coś tu nie tak.

----------


## Guerlain

Witajcie,

teraz po moich przeprawach z fachowcami mogę szczerze polecić elektryka p.Kolkę już wcześniej jego namiary przewijały się. No i po przebojach z hydraulikami i wywindowanymi przez nich cenami trafiłam na firmę godną polecenia HYDROBUD z Elbląga- kompleksowo, solidnie, terminowo, bardzo przystępni cenowo w porównaniu do gdańskich firm, nie ma problemu z dojazdem. tel. 511 254 635. Teraz robią u moich znajomych i są równiez bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Ma ktos z forumowiczow aktualny numer do Kręckiego od tynkow? Gdyz nie moge sie dodzwonic od paru dni pod stary numer a termin tynkow tuz tuz. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karcz3

Witam
Możecie polecic skad można tanio zamówić beton towarowy z pompa okolice żukowa, jaka cena za m3
pozdr

----------


## Zam

> To i ja podam swoje kontakty  elektryk p. Jackowski 512-073-611, sprawdź , porównaj oferty
> 
> a tu masz hydraulika 502-485-438 p. Chmielewski, koniecznie powiedz, że namiary masz od dekarza


Chętnie skorzystałbym z usług Pana Jackowskiego. Masz może aktualny numer, bo ten przejął ktoś inny z jego firmy?

----------


## Zam

> *stan surowy* Roman Rychert + brat i ekipa - 503032983 (konkurencyjne ceny)
> *koparka* Mariusz Bielicki z okolic Żukowa- 601709436 (poradził sobie z niezłym błockiem, na którym inny utknął, ziemię urodzajną też załatwi)
> *dach* Koramic L-15 - 516290102 (sprawnie, terminowo)
> *elektryka* Pan Jarek - 501790560 (doradził jak trzeba)
> *elewacja* Pan Irek Bastian - 503032983 (doradził, dokładny)
> *wykończenie wnętrza* Krzysztof - 502025306 (ma djęcia na www.dekris.republika.pl tzw. złota rączka, umie doradzić, b. dokładny)
> *kuchnia* na miarę Pan Jarek - 792240316 (nasz pomysł na meble przelał na obraz w komputerze i dokładnie zrealizował)
> *kamień* Kimar pro arte ul. Kartuska Pan Mięsikowski - 606206259 (cudeńka może sprowadzić)
> Polecam tylko tych, co do których nie mam zastrzeżeń, każdy z nich ma solidne doświadczenie.


Czy ktoś jeszcze miał okazję korzystać z usług Pana Jarka od elektryki?

----------


## Zam

> (...)
> 
> 4. Elektryka, instalacja antenowa, internet itp. - Pan Mateusz Meyer z okolic Luzina - tel. 511 109 112 - bardzo dobrze wykonana instalacja, ładnie opisana, dobry kontakt 
> 
> 5. Alarm - P. Sebastian z okolic Luzina - tel. 502 927 112 - komentarz jw.(...)


Czy ktoś inny z Drogich Forumowiczów korzystał z usług Panów Meyera i Sebastiana? Dla pełnej jasności - nie posądzam o (auto)reklamę. Wolę się upewnić, czy nie jest to jednostkowa opinia.

----------


## TeamDR

I się zaczyna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bardzo chcielibyśmy być na tak zaawansowanym etapie jak większość z Was - przynajmniej coś wiecie :smile: 
"Zieloni" startują od zera i oczywiście prośba do tych bardziej doświadczonych!
Wiemy co ma być w naszym wymarzonym "gnieździe" i jak powinien wyglądać. Po przejrzeniu setek projektów mamy jeden "mniej więcej" wybrany, ale trzeba wprowadzić dużo zmian.
*Czy polecicie nam jakieś porządne biuro projektowe?*

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakąś firmę do montażu/projektu/doradztwa wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem?

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

> Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakąś firmę do montażu/projektu/doradztwa wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem?


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Ventana 501 034 874 dobrze i terminowo

----------


## Wakmen

> Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakąś firmę do montażu/projektu/doradztwa wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem?


http://rekuperatory.gd.pl
"APIS" Marek Masztalerz, kom: 501-178-569
Jako jedna z nielicznych firm z tej branży mi odpowiada ze względu na technologię układania rur oraz podejście do tej dość nietypowej instalacji w budownictwie mieszkaniowym. 
Z tego co widziałem i wiem to w okolicach Trójmiasta już u sporej ilości forumowiczów już założyli instalacje.

----------


## cormac

O super. Właśnie zaczynam poszukiwania fachowców od rekuperacji. Ktoś jeszcze może poleci jakieś firmy  :smile: 
I czy komuś może z  Osowej EWFE zakładał rekuperację?

----------


## hommar

Czy mógłbym prosić szanownych kolegów/koleżanki o podanie jakiegoś aktualnego namiaru na dobrą firmę do wykonania elewacji - położenia tynków zewnętrznych.

Z góry dzięki!!

----------


## animurka

My korzystaliśmy z Aircomfort Gdynia - braliśmy od nich również odkurzacz. Ogólnie mogę polecić  ze względu na dobry kontakt i konkurencyjną cenę aczkolwiek sam projekt instalacji mógł być bardziej pomysłowo rozwiązany. Telefon bez problemu w necie bo ja mam tylko bezpośrednio do tego Pana co obsługiwał nasz montaż.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Moze ktos polecic ekipe od wykonania podmorowki i slupkow pod siatke, oraz wykonania plotu frontowego ?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarrek

Moge polecic super dekarza Piotr Ladach 603554317
Solidnie, szybko, bezproblemowo

----------


## sviola

Proszę o namiary na sprawdzone ekipy do wykonania instalacji co ( piec ekogroszek)

----------


## akces-duo

A ja mogę polecić specjalistów od zadaszeń itp. www.akces.eu

----------


## anikap

no nie i znowu pierwszy post i już "polecam". .. Co tu się ostatnio dzieje ?

----------


## moley

> Czy ktoś inny z Drogich Forumowiczów korzystał z usług Panów Meyera i Sebastiana? Dla pełnej jasności - nie posądzam o (auto)reklamę. Wolę się upewnić, czy nie jest to jednostkowa opinia.


czesc,
mateusz kładł nu mnie całą elektryke + alarm. Ja jestem zadowolony, solidna szybka robota. 

pozdrawiam,
marek

----------


## jolao

> Poszukuje ekipy, ktora bedzie wykonczac nasz dom - Turze,kolo Tczewa - kafle, podwieszane sufity, podlogi etc. oraz firmy od elewacji - elewacja na wiosne.
> 
> Jesli ktos moze polecic jakas firme bede wdzieczna.
> 
> Beata



Witaj Spartankaa
Poszukujemy kafelkarza oraz stolarza, który wykonałby drewniane schody.
Jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania domu (w Skowarczu).
Czy masz może namiary na jakieś solidne ekipy z okolic Tczewa, Pszczółek lub Pruszcza??!!!
Pozdr
Jola

----------


## Spartankaa

> Witaj Spartankaa
> Poszukujemy kafelkarza oraz stolarza, który wykonałby drewniane schody.
> Jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania domu (w Skowarczu).
> Czy masz może namiary na jakieś solidne ekipy z okolic Tczewa, Pszczółek lub Pruszcza??!!!
> Pozdr
> Jola


Kafelkarza sami nadal szukamy. Schody robil nam kolega ale jest zachodnipomorskiego.. Wczesniej bylismy w stolarni bardzo fajnej i te moge polecic. Napisz mi maila [email protected] i sie przypomnij to wysle namiary, bo nie mam przy sobie teraz.

----------


## kasiek33

Witam serdecznie wszystkich na forum.
Bardzo wdzieczna bym byla Wszystkim,ktorzy dali by mi jakies namiary na sprawdzonych,solidnych i wywiazujacych sie ze swojej pracy stolarzy kuchennych.Pomozcie bo juz rece opadaja

----------


## Mika_77

Ja z tych lepszych stolarzy od kuchni polecam: www. ikea.pl
Żaden ze znanych mi stolarzy nie dał mi 25-letniej gwarancji na swoją kuchnię, więc wybór był jasny.

----------


## marycha1

> I się zaczyna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bardzo chcielibyśmy być na tak zaawansowanym etapie jak większość z Was - przynajmniej coś wiecie
> "Zieloni" startują od zera i oczywiście prośba do tych bardziej doświadczonych!
> Wiemy co ma być w naszym wymarzonym "gnieździe" i jak powinien wyglądać. Po przejrzeniu setek projektów mamy jeden "mniej więcej" wybrany, ale trzeba wprowadzić dużo zmian.
> *Czy polecicie nam jakieś porządne biuro projektowe?*


Witam,
trafiłem na to forum przez przypadek, poszukując na necie informacji dot wyceny prac budowlanych.
Odnośnie prac projektowych, bardzo byłem zadowolony ze współpracy z pracownią "Archigraf" pani Jabłońskiej z Oliwy.
Szybko, sprawnie, konkretnie, a co najważniejsze wszystko dopasowała do naszych potrzeb i wymagań.
Szczerze mogę polecić.
Tel jest oficjalny, więc mogę podać  :wink:  - 502031052.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Ja z tych lepszych stolarzy od kuchni polecam: www. ikea.pl
> Żaden ze znanych mi stolarzy nie dał mi 25-letniej gwarancji na swoją kuchnię, więc wybór był jasny.


Ja niestety nie mogę za bardzo polecić swoich stolarzy ale na przykładzie siostry ( kupowała kuchnię w Ikei ) radzę sprawdzić ( upewnić się ) na co masz gwarancję.....???? bo to tylko chwyt że 25 lat, na okucia tak.........ale to tylko tyle. Właśnie wiele osób się tak łapie bo słyszy że 25lat ale nie zastanowi się .............

Radzę sprawdzić......... 

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek,

----------


## kasiek33

Chodzi mi o sprawdzonego stolarza,ktory robi meble w warsztacie.Nie o meble,ktore mozna kupic w sklepie.Prosze jeszcze raz jak ktos ma namiary na takiego stolarza o zgloszenie sie do mnie badz napisanie na forum
Kasia

----------


## voyt77-v1

poszukuje ekipy od tynków wewnętrznych z okolic od Chwaszczyna w kierunku Wejherowa  :smile:  
ponieważ większosc polecanych tu ekip jest z okolic Gdańska i po wykonaniu paru telefonów zauważyłam dużą niechęć tych ekip do delegacji  :smile:

----------


## Romero13

> poszukuje ekipy od tynków wewnętrznych z okolic od Chwaszczyna w kierunku Wejherowa  
> ponieważ większosc polecanych tu ekip jest z okolic Gdańska i po wykonaniu paru telefonów zauważyłam dużą niechęć tych ekip do delegacji


513 331 933  tynkarze z Rumi- tynkowali u mnie miesiąc temu i można polecić.

Orientuje się ktoś może czy za robociznę elewacji 50 zł m/2 sama robociznato to dużo? bo mam na tyle ofertę.

----------


## voyt77-v1

dzięki *Romero* zaraz dzwonię  :smile: 
my mielismy oferty na ocieplenie od 45 zł do 70zł nawet za samą robociznę
także myślę że 50zł to dobra oferta

----------


## Ivo

Witajcie.
Przejrzałam wątek - ale jakoś nie znalazłam namiarów do polecanej firmy, która robi kute bramy wyjazdowe (ogrodzenie).

Proszę o wsparcie i namiary  :smile: 

My już dawno skończyliśmy budowę domku, większość prac sami, ale byli też wykonawcy - i tu naprawdę szczerze mogę polecić p. Dejk od dachu. 
Ale nie mam już namiarów, może ktoś już o nim tu wspominał...

----------


## karabeen

> Ja z tych lepszych stolarzy od kuchni polecam: www. ikea.pl
> Żaden ze znanych mi stolarzy nie dał mi 25-letniej gwarancji na swoją kuchnię, więc wybór był jasny.


po 5-7 latach i tak zmienisz kuchnię bo znudzi Ci się design, więc po co Ci 25 lat gwarancji?  :smile:

----------


## voyt77-v1

dziwna sprawa z tymi tynkami - obdzwoniłam kilkanascie firm  żeby rozeznac się w cenach i różnice  są spore ..
cena z materiałem -cementowo wapienne "filcowane " - u kilku wykonawców 30zł/m2 a u kilku 20zł/m2
dziwi mnie taka różnica bo 10zł na metrze to sporo

----------


## karcz3

Zlece budowe domu jednorodzinnego, projekt Dom w prymulkach 3 
Stan surowy z konstrukcja dachowa deski+ papa,
1 komin, strop monolityczny, schody lane, fundament + izolacja, sciany pustak gazobeton 24,
Prosze o wycene poszczególnych etapów i cene robocizny za całość, oraz termin i czas wykonania prac,
okol żukowa

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Moze ktos polecic wykonawce lub jakis systm imitacji drewnianej elewacji,?
Imitacja ma byc tylko na czesci elewacji

Pozdrawiam

----------


## naneth

Witam
czy ktoś może polecić mi niedrogiego, sprawdzonego kafelkarza do remontu łazienki z Trójmiasta.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ata_k

Witam wszystkich,

Domek ukonczony juz 1.5 roku temu i dopiero teraz zdecydowalismy sie na wykonanie elewacji. Czy ktos z forumowiczow moze polecic jakas naprawde sprawdzona ekpie do polozenia tynku zewn w Redzie.  
Mamy traumatyczne wrecz doswiadzenia z nieslownymi oraz nierzetelnymi ekipami z naszej budowy takze jesli ktos z czystym sumieniem moglby polecic taka ekipe to bylabym bardzo wdzieczna. Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## mikaku

szukamy polecanego szklarza co zrobi piekne lustra na wymiar i dodatkowo szybe w kuchni  :smile:  ..polecicie kogos z pomorskiego?

----------


## Krzyzak

> Witam
> czy ktoś może polecić mi niedrogiego, sprawdzonego kafelkarza do remontu łazienki z Trójmiasta.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Właśnie skończył u mnie garaż. Pan Grzegorz - 501 299 927. Wcześniej już robił u mnie wiele prac i dlatego czekałem rok, by znalazł czas na mój garaż. 40m2 gresu ułożone w ekspresowym tempie - i jak zwykle mnóstwo humoru i dobrych rad.

Ja polecam i ztcw sporo osób z Białej listy było zadowolonych z jego prac.

----------


## mariol1012

> Witam
> 
> Moze ktos polecic wykonawce lub jakis systm imitacji drewnianej elewacji,?
> Imitacja ma byc tylko na czesci elewacji
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam wszystkich,pierwszy raz sie udzielam,ale czytam forum tyle co się buduje czyli juz minął rok,
jeżeli chodzi o imitację drewna to polecam profile elewacyjne z firmy "RODEO" pan Darek 668646566 są ze Szczecina ale dowiozą albo wyślą kurierem ,jest taki wątek na stronie muratora o imitacji drewna
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ewnianej/page5 polecam poczytać.
A teraz małe podsumowanie
-geodeta pan Jacek 600472971 
-projekty instalacji Asia 728475301
-elektryk pan Wojciech Żołnowski 601777473 
-tynki pan Krencki 603943925
-hydraulik wod-bud Zukowo  601670129
-dach pan Labuda 508294043
-dachówka  ceny konkurencyjne  Jarbud pani Wiola 517844434
-wylewki pan Serafin 601831484
-elewacja i podbitka właśnie poprawia po ostatnich partaczach pan Andrzej Kiedrowski i jak na razie jest super 506512308
-materiał Prestol można się dogadać 
-stan surowy pan Rysiu Sikora i tu jest małe ale, na początku było super mury proste i czysto ale trzeba pilnować bo troszkę robią na pamięć nie patrząc w plany, i potem wychodzą drobne ale błędy
to na razie wszyscy jak reszta zakończy to dopiszę 
pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących, a szczególnie tych z Chwaszczyna 
i bym zapomniała okna Megabud

----------


## rafus12

Skad najlepiej brac beton B20 w okolicy Banina/gminy Zukowo?
Rowniez w okolicy - jaki sklad budowlany jest godny polecenia - konukrecyjne ceny, dobra obsluga?

pozdrawiam
rafus12

----------


## rafus12

> http://rekuperatory.gd.pl
> "APIS" Marek Masztalerz, kom: 501-178-569
> Jako jedna z nielicznych firm z tej branży mi odpowiada ze względu na technologię układania rur oraz podejście do tej dość nietypowej instalacji w budownictwie mieszkaniowym. 
> Z tego co widziałem i wiem to w okolicach Trójmiasta już u sporej ilości forumowiczów już założyli instalacje.


 Wakmen, to jest reklama kolegi czy faktycznie firma godna polecenia ? :smile:  Widze ze na calym Muratorze maja tylko 1 opinie - twoja.
Ja mam wycene z Aircomfort ale ciagle sie zastanawiam.
rafus12

----------


## Jarrek

> Wakmen, to jest reklama kolegi czy faktycznie firma godna polecenia ? Widze ze na calym Muratorze maja tylko 1 opinie - twoja.
> Ja mam wycene z Aircomfort ale ciagle sie zastanawiam.
> rafus12


Korzystalem z ich uslug i moge z czystym sumieniem polecic.

----------


## niedzwiedz_pg

> Wakmen, to jest reklama kolegi czy faktycznie firma godna polecenia ? Widze ze na calym Muratorze maja tylko 1 opinie - twoja.
> Ja mam wycene z Aircomfort ale ciagle sie zastanawiam.
> rafus12


Mi Aircomfort,Apis i Elar wycenili podobnie. Tańsze oferty to Klir i Domin.
Zdecydowałem się na samodzielny montaż - zleciłem tylko wykonanie projektu, a rury etc. kupię i zamontuje sam. Na 100% zaoszczędzę kilka tysięcy...

----------


## Hania i Paweł F.

Ktoś pytał o elewację SOLIDEX  Janusza Mielewczyka 601 076 465, na tel innych wykonawców dość tanio. Jak zabrakło załatwili materiał w dobrej cenie. Chłopacy czyści i profesjonalni, zabezpieczenie okien czy płytki chodnikowej na 6. Na prawdę super.

Kuchnię również mamy z IKEA... i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, pomijając cenę, która w efekcie końcowym wyniosła nas 1/3 ceny proponowanej przez stolarnie. A mamy okucia blum... i wyposażenie dodatkowe. Za to wszystko stolarnie każą sobie słono płacić. Jeżeli ma się wyobraźnię to nawet z kuchni IKEA można zmontować coś niepowtarzalnego. Niektórzy własnie z tego względu wybierają stolarza że niby projekt indywidualny coś zmieni. A potem chodzi się od domu do domu i widać gdzie jaki stolarz robił  :big grin:

----------


## Kuna

Szanowni forumowicze pomóżcie . Potrzebny malarz z Pruszcza Gdańskiego i okolicy do malowania całego domu wewnątrz . 10 pokoi w Pruszczu Gdańskim . Zależy mi na fachowcu który wykona zleconą pracę i nie zniszczy innych elementów domu . Zanim zacznie malować ściany to wpierw pozabezpiecza podłogi , sprzęty, poodkręca gniazda i kontakty , zdejmie żyrandole i kinkiety oraz grzejniki konwektorowe .

----------


## sailor_ro

> Szanowni forumowicze pomóżcie . Potrzebny malarz z Pruszcza Gdańskiego i okolicy do malowania całego domu wewnątrz . 10 pokoi w Pruszczu Gdańskim . Zależy mi na fachowcu który wykona zleconą pracę i nie zniszczy innych elementów domu . Zanim zacznie malować ściany to wpierw pozabezpiecza podłogi , sprzęty, poodkręca gniazda i kontakty , zdejmie żyrandole i kinkiety oraz grzejniki konwektorowe .


Priv :smile:

----------


## Kuna

Dziekuję sailor_ro , czekam na namiary . Innym forumowiczom  dziękuję za namiary .

----------


## daro31ie

Witam Forumowiczów

Z przyjemnością mogę polecić ekipę od tynków wewnętrznych cementowo-wapiennych.
Właśnie skończyli u mnie tynki.
Pan Wicki Kazimierz
Pępowo
tel. 693 379 089
Ekipa wielokrotnie polecana już na forum

Pozdrawiam serdecznie Daro31ie

----------


## spacja7

Witam serdecznie,
Czy możne ktos mi polecic osobe, ktora sprawnie i nie drogo otynkuje i wycekoluje mieszkanie w Gdansku? Niestety trafilam na pijaka  i troche mnie juz zaczyna to wszystko irytowac i wnerwiac :/ 
p.s. 
jaka jest cena za m2 tynkowania i cekolowania ze szlifowaniem?
Prosze o pomoc.
Pozdrawiam spacja7

----------


## karcz3

witam
potrzebuje namiar skad można kupić podbitke dachowa drewniana, i w atrakcyjnej cenie styropian elewacyjny frez,
z góry dzieki
pozdr

----------


## rafus12

Potrzebuje koparkowego w okolicy Banina - solidnego. Pomozcie  :smile:

----------


## ecpiku

Witam

Jakiego polecicie architekta. 
Budowa była by w gminie Żukowo
Dobrze by było żeby architekt doradził zmiany, oczywiście cena i solidność też jest bardzo ważna

Pozdrawiam
ecpiku

----------


## Zam

> witam
> potrzebuje namiar skad można kupić podbitke dachowa drewniana, i w atrakcyjnej cenie styropian elewacyjny frez,
> z góry dzieki
> pozdr


Styropian to ze Styropaku bym spróbował - Gdańsk Michałki

----------


## Zam

> Witam
> 
> Jakiego polecicie architekta. 
> Budowa była by w gminie Żukowo
> Dobrze by było żeby architekt doradził zmiany, oczywiście cena i solidność też jest bardzo ważna
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ecpiku


Na pewno NIE Panią Krystynę Stark z Żukowa - ani solidnie, ani szybko; Cieszę się, że nie dałem tej Pani dokończyć adaptacji naszego projektu.

----------


## Spartankaa

.

----------


## karcz3

a ma ktoś dobry namiar na podbitke dachowa???

----------


## maria0710

Witam, Już od dłuższego czasu śledzę forum, ale nigdy nie było okazji do zalogowania, bardzo dużo ciekawych kontaktów uzyskałam od Was z czasem na pewno się nimi podzielę.
Teraz potrzebuje waszej pomocy, a mianowicie kafelkarza z okolic Żukowo, konkretny i solidny Taki który również robi obudowę z kafelek na wannę i szafki itp. takie różne bajery sobie wymyśliłam. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie informacje

----------


## bosak

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Domek ukonczony juz 1.5 roku temu i dopiero teraz zdecydowalismy sie na wykonanie elewacji. Czy ktos z forumowiczow moze polecic jakas naprawde sprawdzona ekpie do polozenia tynku zewn w Redzie.  
> Mamy traumatyczne wrecz doswiadzenia z nieslownymi oraz nierzetelnymi ekipami z naszej budowy takze jesli ktos z czystym sumieniem moglby polecic taka ekipe to bylabym bardzo wdzieczna. Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam


właśnie kończą u mnie elewację w Dębogórzu, wcześniej byli u sąsiada, jutro już prace wykończeniowe i czyszczenie, z elewacji jestem bardzo zadowolony. Firma p. Janusza z Wejherowa, inf. na priv

----------


## bosak

Podbitkę w dobrej cenie kupiłem w Redzie w firmie Mnidom a pięknie ją zamontował p. Tomek z Redy.- firma TymberWood

----------


## bosak

Witam wszystkich  forumowiczów i życzę satysfakcjonującego wyboru wykonawców. My szczęśliwie od roku mieszkamy już w swoim domku i właśnie zabieramy się za najbliższe otoczenie. Po zakończeniu prac przez tynkarzy zamierzamy zmierzyć się z kostką brukową. Bardzo proszę o namiary na rzetelną i przystępną cenowo ekipę brukarską, najlepiej z okolic Gdynia-Wejherowo. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zadowolonych mieszkańców pobliskich miejscowości  :smile: .

----------


## Elka137788

DLA SZUKAJĄCYCH DOBREJ SOLIDNEJ FIRMY BUDOWLANEJ POLECAM JAR-BUD JAROSŁAW PRANCZK z Gościcina. Firma w 100% godna polecenia w szczególności dla osób wymagających. Budowali nam dom od podstaw w miejscowości Strzebielino. Wszystko zgodnie z planem, efekt rewelacyjny. Prace przebiegły sprawnie i terminowo. Jakość warta zapłaconej ceny. Ekipa składa się z dobrych i solidnych fachowców. Szef firmy jest operatywną osobą z dużą wiedzą budowlaną, bardzo kontaktowy i pomocny. Gdyby w Polsce inne ekipy budowlane były choć w połowie tak dobre jak firma p. Jarka to budowa domu była by całkowicie bezstresowa. Taka właśnie była w naszym przypadku za co bardzo dziękujemy.

----------


## anikap

> DLA SZUKAJĄCYCH DOBREJ SOLIDNEJ FIRMY BUDOWLANEJ POLECAM JAR-BUD JAROSŁAW PRANCZK z Gościcina. Firma w 100% godna polecenia w szczególności dla osób wymagających. Budowali nam dom od podstaw w miejscowości Strzebielino. Wszystko zgodnie z planem, efekt rewelacyjny. Prace przebiegły sprawnie i terminowo. Jakość warta zapłaconej ceny. Ekipa składa się z dobrych i solidnych fachowców. Szef firmy jest operatywną osobą z dużą wiedzą budowlaną, bardzo kontaktowy i pomocny. Gdyby w Polsce inne ekipy budowlane były choć w połowie tak dobre jak firma p. Jarka to budowa domu była by całkowicie bezstresowa. Taka właśnie była w naszym przypadku za co bardzo dziękujemy.


Pierwsze logowanie i wpis pochwalny. Szkoda gadać

----------


## Elka137788

> Pierwsze logowanie i wpis pochwalny. Szkoda gadać


Nie rozumiem ??? I co z tego, że pierwsze logowanie ?? Wkońcu po to jest to forum aby polecić fachowców!!

----------


## Zam

> (...) Konstelacja moich budowlanych gwiazd to: elektryk Karol Kolka z kolegą - pełen serwis, od alarmu, przez tetefon, internet, tv.   Wykonanie doskonałe od początku do końca (opisy w skrzynce). Podczas trwania prac i po zakończeniu każdego z etapów zawsze odbierający telefony, pomocni, mili tel. 606 23 61 78  . Trafiłam na nich dzięki tym, którzy tutaj wyrażali swoje opinie i bardzo im za to dziękuję.
> Tynkarz (tynki tradycyjne cementowo-wapienne, wewnętrzne, maszynowe) p. Andrzej Krencki - świetne wykonanie, a jako premia, kiedy tylko trzeba wpada na chwilę, żeby obrobic parapety, które się trochę spóźniły, obrobic jakieś rurki po pracach hydraulicznych, sprawdzic czy tynki dobrze schną     tel. 603 94 39 25 
> Posadzki (wylewki) p. Marek Serafin (też tutaj znaleziony) - posadzki piękne aż miło popatrzyc, sympatyczny, fachowy, pomocny,  ale co najważniejsze - uczciwy. Podczas szlifowania części posadzek nastąpiła awaria prądu, która niestety trwała kilka godzin. Na budowę przywieziono sprzęt spalinowy, ale czas transportu był zbyt długi i posadzka nie jest idealna (wizualnie dla laika jak ja - idealna). Przed zapłatą pan Marek dopytał mnie, co w którym pomieszczeniu będzie na podłodze (kafle, panele czy drewno), zrobił co trzeba było, czyli zastosował jakieś środki do utwardzenia w dwóch małych pomieszczeniach, gdzie będą kafle i poinformował jakie środki zastosował i dlaczego. Pod deski położy inny środek dopiero na zupełnie suchą posadzkę, bo deska jast bardzo wymagająca. Oczywiście  ostatnia częśc płatności będzie dokonana po zakończeniu pracy. Gdyby mi nic nie powiedział, nie miałabym pojęcia, że coś jest nie tak, tel. 601 83 14 84. Dla porównania spójrz na czarną listę - szambo. Widzę, że jest nie tak, ale mam do czynienia z ... "fachowcem"  
> Okna i brama garażowa Megabud p. Michał Michnowicz ( też tu odkryty) - przy próbie elektrycznego uruchomienia bramy pojawiły się problemy - reakcja natychmiastowa i wszystko hula tel. 501 22 87 41. Zero niepotrzebnie traconych nerwów i czasu, rzetelnośc, punktualnosc. Ktoś tutaj twierdził, że wysokie ceny. Posądza o autoreklamy. (...)(


Nie będę oryginalny, ale okazuje się, że porządni fachowcy zawsze dbają o jakość swojej pracy - w pełni potwierdzam opinię co do Pana Karola od elektryki, Pana Andrzeja od tynków oraz Pana Michała z Megabudu

----------


## Zam

> Jestem bardzo zadowolony z firmy ANKAS, p.Andrzeja Kasprowicza, która wykonuje wylewki/posadzki betonowe z agragatu. Bardzo szybko i fachowo załatwili sprawę mojego domu prawie 400m w trzy dni i co najwazniejsze TANIO!!! Posadzka gładka jak stół, doskanale wykończona. Sprawna i kulturalna ekipa! Serdecznie polecam. Podaje namiary 501-784-662


Podbijam; Może ktoś potwierdzić?

----------


## anikap

> Nie rozumiem ??? I co z tego, że pierwsze logowanie ?? Wkońcu po to jest to forum aby polecić fachowców!!


 Forum jest po to by się radzić innych a potem być może kogoś pochwalić jeżeli zasłużył. A tu co? Post pochwalny za pierwszym razem . Zostawiam to do oceny innych forumowiczów czy tak być powinno.

----------


## Zam

> Forum jest po to by się radzić innych a potem być może kogoś pochwalić jeżeli zasłużył. A tu co? Post pochwalny za pierwszym razem . Zostawiam to do oceny innych forumowiczów czy tak być powinno.


Drogie Panie,
Który to już raz widzę w tym temacie przepychanki w stylu "pierwszy post i już polecenie". Może przestaniecie trollować i wyjaśnicie sobie na priv Wasze wątpliwości; Nie posądzam Elki o złe intencje; Z drugiej strony każdy sam musi ocenić czy wiarygodne jest polecenie osoby, która ma zaledwie kilka postów i krótką historię budowania (przynajmniej na forum).

----------


## Magdalena P

Poszukuję kafelkarza, czy ktos może polecic kogoś sprawdzonego? z góry dziękuję.

----------


## KrzysztofGdynia

Witajcie Forumowicze,
od roku mieszkam w moim nowym domu, więc miałem sporo czasu by zdyskontować wady i zalety fachowców, którzy u mnie pracowali. Dużą ich część znalazłem na tym właśnie forum, ale chyba miałem pecha, bo wykonanie mojego domu to totalna porażka. A ponieważ lista partaczy byłaby zbyt długa (no i na nich jest Czarna Lista), zatem polecę jedynie tych trzech wykonawców, których dzisiaj zatrudniłbym ponownie:
- elektryk p. Adam Anzulewicz 604780262
- stolarz (DRZWI) p. Mirosław Pipka  692292600
- okna MEGABUD (niezawodny Michał i jego ekipa) - 501228741

----------


## kasjan

Witam!
Szukam tartaku, który jest w stanie wykonać więźbę dachową! Na razie na polecanych jest mało takich firm .. może ktoś ma jakieś swieże namiary + doświadczenia.

Dodatkowymi atutami tartaku byłyby transort konstrukcji do Pruszcza - Posiadam dźwig by to wrzucić sobie na domek.


Proszę o pomoc

----------


## dermotek

Dolaczam sie do prosby o porade...i do nagrody takze   :yes:  


> Witam,
> 
> czy ktos z szanownych forumowiczow budowal dom od zera do stanu developerskiego z jedna firma? Tzn to, ze owa firma mogla kogos podnajac ( do okien, dachu etc ) to naturalne ale czy komus udalo sie znalezc firme, ktora to wszystko byla w stanie ogarnac tak aby inwestor rozmawial tylko z jedna firma?
> 
> My szukamy ale bezskutecznie. Stawiam dobry koniak/wino czy inny trunek komus kto bedzie w stanie mi taka ekipe polecic.
> 
> Z gory dziekuje
> pozdrawiam
> Beata

----------


## dermotek

Witaj Spartankaa,

prosze spojrz na link i podziel sie przemysleniami,
dzieki, asia.

http://grupamulti.pl/

----------


## Goska87

Witam wszystkich jako nowa forumowiczka!
Poszukujemy z mężem dobrej firmy, która doradzi i postawi nam wiatrak?

Mogę wam polecić 3 ekipy z których usług korzystaliśmy i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, bo z pozostałymi to było raczej średnio  ::-(:   może za puźno tu trafiłam:

- elektryk Pan Stencel 517-437-475,
- ogrzewanie, woda i kanalizacja Pan Krauze 695-536-060 (moja pompa ciepła jest na ich stronie  :Smile:  ) www.krauze.ngb.pl
- posadzki Pan Wicki 693-379-089

----------


## pioterpioter

Witam, 
Jestem właśnie po dwumiesięcznym remoncie nowego mieszkania w Gdańsku. Dwa poziomu, ponad 100m2. Po wielu perturbacjach z niesolidnymi wykonawcami, którzy nawet nie stawili się na budowę, przez całkowity przypadek (kwestia desperacji) zobaczyłem na ulicy samochód z reklamą usług budowlanych.
Zaryzykowałem  :smile:  Wziąłem ich z ulicy.
Po tym czasie mogę jedynie polecić firmę ARTIGON: http://www.artigon.com.pl/

Remont całościowy obejmował wykonanie ścian działowych, wyburzenia istniejących, przyłącza wod-kan do górnej łazienki, zmianę rozprowadzeń wod-kan w całym mieszkaniu, punkty elektryczne, wylanie wylewek samopoziomujacych, szpachlowanie, malowanie, glazura i terakota w łazienkach i na podłogach korytarzy.
Współpraca idealna. stały kontakt w czasie remontu, po kilkanaście telefonów dziennie  :smile: . 
Ceny za robociznę moim zdaniem jedne z najlepszych w Gdańsku, a porównywałem z ponad 7 innymi wykonawcami i na koniec budowy nie bylo żadnych niespodzianek w stylu: "a to wyszło drożej". Kazda ew. zmiana do robót była omawiana i ustalałem dopłatę zanim cpś wykonali.
Generalnie miałem wielkie szczęście, bo wystawiły mnie dwie inne ekipy.
Polecam wiec Artigon i pana Pawła.

----------


## Daras-Aleksander

Witam,
mieszkam z żoną i małym dzieckiem w nowowybudowanym domku w okolicach Pruszcza Gdańskiego,
obecnie szukam:  ekipy do docieplenia poddasza, muszę zdazyć przed zimą
Niestety panowie Gurscy oraz pan P. Mientki - mają bardzo odległe terminy,
czy ktoś z forumowiczów mógłby polecic sprawdzona ekipę do tego typu zadań?

Prioszę o wszelką pomoc!

Domek z dachem dwuspadowym, ok. 110 m2 powierzchni roboczej do zrobienia

----------


## TAR

> Witam, 
> Jestem właśnie po dwumiesięcznym remoncie nowego mieszkania w Gdańsku. Dwa poziomu, ponad 100m2. Po wielu perturbacjach z niesolidnymi wykonawcami, którzy nawet nie stawili się na budowę, przez całkowity przypadek (kwestia desperacji) zobaczyłem na ulicy samochód z reklamą usług budowlanych.
> Zaryzykowałem  Wziąłem ich z ulicy.
> Po tym czasie mogę jedynie polecić firmę ARTIGON: http://www.artigon.com.pl/
> 
> Remont całościowy obejmował wykonanie ścian działowych, wyburzenia istniejących, przyłącza wod-kan do górnej łazienki, zmianę rozprowadzeń wod-kan w całym mieszkaniu, punkty elektryczne, wylanie wylewek samopoziomujacych, szpachlowanie, malowanie, glazura i terakota w łazienkach i na podłogach korytarzy.
> Współpraca idealna. stały kontakt w czasie remontu, po kilkanaście telefonów dziennie . 
> Ceny za robociznę moim zdaniem jedne z najlepszych w Gdańsku, a porównywałem z ponad 7 innymi wykonawcami i na koniec budowy nie bylo żadnych niespodzianek w stylu: "a to wyszło drożej". Kazda ew. zmiana do robót była omawiana i ustalałem dopłatę zanim cpś wykonali.
> Generalnie miałem wielkie szczęście, bo wystawiły mnie dwie inne ekipy.
> Polecam wiec Artigon i pana Pawła.


ty tak na serio??? to zle trafiles z ta reklama, papudraki i oszusci jakich malo biora zaliczki a roboty nie koncza. osobiscie znam 2 osoby ktore pan P.M. oszukal.

----------


## welters

Nie polecam BestPol Okna

Wymieniałem stolarkę okienna w mieszkaniu. Wybrałem okna firmy Amex Bączek. Okna montowała firma BESTPOL z Gdańska.
Co do okien nie mam zastrzeżeń co do montażu to wole się nie wypowiadać. Okazało się, że firma BestPOL nie montuje sama okien tylko korzysta z usług podwykonawcy. Materiał jaki stosuje nie jest dobrej jakości. Śruby z okien wystają i nie są zaślepione. że śrub łączeniowych okna mogę śmiało korzystać jako wieszak. O wykończeniówce wole nie wspominać tym bardziej, że miałem porównanie znajomego który w tym samym czasie wymieniał okna. Oczywiście zwróciłem się z prośbą o poprawienie montażu zaślepienia śrub oraz wymiany krzywego parapetu. Ekipa przyjechała wymieniła jeden parapet stwierdziła krzywy drugi zaślepiła połowę śrub i zabrakło materiału nowych śrub łączeniowych i zaślepek. NA dalszą część prac czekam już miesiąc. Oczywiście nie jest to budowa tylko mieszkanie gdzie remont już się zakończył. W momencie zamawiania okien chciałem również zamontować rolety okienne , na szczęście zrezygnowałem z dalszych usług tej firmy. Właściciel firmy nie jest osobą kompetentną i nie dba o jakość wykonywanych usług. A wiec odradzam jakiego kol wiek korzystania z usług firmy BestPol.

----------


## leszekw72

Szukamy dobrej i uczciwej ekipy do budowy stanu surowego w Gdańsku. Prosimy o podpowiedzi.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

mozecie polecic dobrego stolarza do zrobienia schodow, oblozenia betonowych.

pozdrawiam

Jarek.

----------


## legion12

Czy mógłby ktoś polecić wykonawców tynków ozdobnych.najlepiej z okolic Wejherowa?
Z góry dziękuje

----------


## evie_ei

> Witam
> 
> mozecie polecic dobrego stolarza do zrobienia schodow, oblozenia betonowych.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> Jarek.


 Nasze schody, na betonowych, robiła firma STOLPOL. Poprawili to co zepsuli murarze /polecani na białej liście/ aby schody były wygodne. Pomiaru dokonują miernikiem laserowym. Solidnie i ceny przyzwoite. Przedstawiciel w Gdańsku, p. Juliusz 509899198

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Prosze poleccie kogos dobrego i uczciwego do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza, 

pozdrawiam

Jarek.

----------


## Jarrek

naprawde nikt nie poleci dobrej ekipy do poddasza?

Jarek

----------


## anikap

na Twoim miejscu poszukała bym na forum-wstecz. Tutaj przecież poleca się ekipy, jeżeli są sprawdzone to i nie jednokrotnie.

----------


## symbor

> otrzymalam z polecenia i polecam dalej uslugi transportowe , przeprowadzki p.piotr 519 464649
> 
> terminowo , bardzo elastyczni i przyzwoita cena.


Bardzo dziękuję za ten namiar. Skorzystaliśmy z usług Pana Piotra i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Nie wyobrażałam sobie że tyle można zapakować do jednego samochodu :smile:  z dbałością o pakowane przedmioty

----------


## leszekw72

> Szukamy dobrej i uczciwej ekipy do budowy stanu surowego w Gdańsku. Prosimy o podpowiedzi.


Zależy nam na dobrym i uczciwym wykonawcy. Dom jest dość duży i nietypowy.
Z góry dzięki
Leszek

----------


## ldg

Czy ktoś korzystał z inwestora zastępczego w okolicach trójmiasta - możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## cytrynka81

Witam, 
poszukuje solidnej firmy do montażu podbitki dachowej (okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego)
Z góry dziękuje za namiary

----------


## Jolka987

Witam. 
Szukam kierownika budowy  z okolic Przodkowa?

----------


## Antoniusz

Do podbitki moge polecic Pana Siewerta 696-785-736 z Gdyni naprawde solidny gosc
jedyne co mu mozna zarzucic to ze powoli pracuje  :smile:  u mnie zajelo mu chyba
zrobienie podbitki ze 2 tygodnie ale na budowie byl  codziennie od 8 do 16  :smile:  
Jakby co sluze zdjeciami mojej podbitki

----------


## Antoniusz

W sumie ja sie w koncu zalogowalem to zrobie maly update do moich solidnych fachowcow

elektryk - Krzysztof Dombrowski 698-128-722 solidna robota, doradztwo cena tez bardzo przyjemna
gladzie - Andrzej Kwidzynski 608-462-399 jak powyzej tylko na wolny termin to trzeba troche poczekac
hydraulik - Damian Grablowski 609-235-785 wykonal u nas hydraulike , z cala kotlownia brak zastrzezen wszystko dziala bez problemu
instalacje hydrauliczne na zewnatrz domu - Franciszek Grablowski 603-642-014 tak samo bez problemu

Wiekszosc z tych osob byla juz na tym forum wczesniej polecana wiec tylko potwierdzili swoja solidnosc i fachowosc

----------


## symbor

Pilnie poszukuję geodety do wykonania mapki do celów projektowych.
Oczywiście nie muszę wspominać , powinno być super profesjonalnie i tanio :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> Forum jest po to by się radzić innych a potem być może kogoś pochwalić jeżeli zasłużył. A tu co? Post pochwalny za pierwszym razem . Zostawiam to do oceny innych forumowiczów czy tak być powinno.


 Dlaczego nie? Nie bądźmy tacy podejrzliwi . Doskonałość ekipy bądź też niedoskonałość na szczęście nie zależy od ilości postów osoby polecajacej lub nie  :wink:

----------


## rapa72

Witam, mam obecnie wykonawce w gdyni wlk kacku. pan wojtek z Wladyslawowa 500-468-739.
u mnie bedzie konczyl za okolo 2 tygodnie ale nie wiem jakie ma dalej plany.
cale ocieplenie poddasza zajmuje im okolo 4 tygodni (3-4 osoby), nie sa szybcy ale dokladni.
robie 2 warstwy welny i podwojnie g-k na stelazu. do tego robi podloge ocieplana pomiedzy poddaszem uzytkowym a nieuzytkowym gdzie beda dgp i rekuperacja

----------


## rapa72

Krzysztof,
czy stolarz przez ciebie rekomendowany robi drzwi drewno/fornir laczone ze szklem?
dziekuje

----------


## rapa72

symbor,
ja uzywalem geodete - Dariusz Balas. jest z gdyni wiec nie wiem czy robi dalej. co do ceny to nie wnikam bo kazdy inaczej na to patrzy ale poniewaz z geodeta dobrze jest sie  'zaprzyjaznic' na dluzszy okres budowy domu, bo bedzie potrzebny w wielu sytuacjach, tego moge polecic.
znajdziesz namiary przez google. co mi sie w nim podobalo to szybko sie pojawial gdy byl potrzebny, sytuacje jak np. wszystkie przylacza, budowa ogrodzenia, roszczenia sasiadow odnosnie granic (w tym wznowienie) itp itd

----------


## rapa72

Za kilka tygodni pozostana nam tylko prace wewnatrz wiec podaje moich wykonawcow z moja, mam nadzieje ze obiektywna, opinia obok.
Do tej pory nie mialem wykonawcow, ktorzy sie kwalifikuja na czarna liste. Tych, ktorych nie podejmuje sie polecac pomine w tekscie ponizej.

1. stan surowy otwarty z dachem - Dom Bud Jacek Szymichowski - 506-929-622 - wykonanie stanu surowego OK, ekipy czyste i fachowe, terminowosc bardzo dobra.

wykonanie dachu - podwykonawca Dom Budu - kilka pomylek - brak wentylacji w kalenicy, zla technologia ulozenia pasa nadrynnowego z czym wiazala sie zla wentylacja miedzy pokryciem dachowka a deskowaniem z pokryciem wstepnym, kiepskie materialy na pelne deskowanie dachu. rowniez uszkodzone pokrycie wstepne i przecieki, pozniej czesc dachowek zdjeta i uszkodzona papa naprawiona.
w zwiazku z wykonaniem dachu niepotrzebna nerwowa atmosfera choc wszystkie zgloszone zastrzezenia zostaly poprawione.
warto byloby szczegolowo uzgodnic wykonanie dachu posilkujac sie zaleceniami producenta pokrycia dachowego.

Ogolna ocena bardzo dobra, choc ze wzgledu na ilosc prowadzonych robot warto szczegolowo uzgodnic technologie i wykonanie.

2. tynki gipsowe utwardzane diamant - Henryk Gora (PHU Marzena Gora) - w zwiazku z montazem stolarki drewnianej wykonawca wrocil po 3 tygodniach na obrobke okien w terminie i z dobrym humorem - zasluzona ocena 6 za jakosc i terminowosc

3. elektryk - Piotr Jelinski - zasluzona ocena 6 za jakosc, terminowosc i fachowosc. rowniez przygotowanie pionowych elementow do instalacji odgromowej i przygotowanie instalacji pod agregat pradotworczy.  607-336-035

4. alarm, wideodomofon, tv/cctv - Robert Grobarczyk - zasluzona ocena 6 za fachowosc i jakosc - jest to kolega elektryka opisanego powyzej wiec razem robia calosc

5. ocieplenie poddasza, plyty g-k - pan Wojtek z Wladyslawowa - 500-468-739 - na chwile obecna ciagle pracuje wiec malowanie/cekolowanie nie jest opisane.  ocieplenie, stelaze i plyta g-k bardzo dobrze i co wazniejsze poprawnie technologicznie.

6. inspektor nadzoru - Szymon Paszkowski - 505-469-098

7. hydraulik - Witold Lica - 601-929-622 - calosc instalacji co i wod-kan - zasluzona ocena 5 - dosyc skomplikowana instalacja ze sterowaniem poszczegolnymi pomieszczeniami, odzyskiem wody deszczowej, hydroforem itp,  odnosnie nowinek producentow kotlow i systemow nie udaje ze na wszystkim sie zna tylko kontaktuje sie z doradcami technicznymi i czyta instrukcje i zalecenia. bardzo pozytywna wspolpraca

8. Kierownik budowy - Tomasz Pozarowszczyk - 502-723-754

9. Wentylacja mechaniczna i DGP - Rafal Bisewski - 501-034-874

10. Hurtownia - grzejniki, system grzewczy, kociol itp - Gralanta Gdansk - pani Bozena Sowinska osoba do kontaktu - profesjonalna obsluga i pomoc

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Potrzebuje opinie kominiarska dla Gazowni w celu puszczenia gazu juz w rure :smile: , 
Mam kominek z zamknieta komora spalania z doprowadzeniem pow z zewnatrz, bedzie piec kondensacyjny gazowy, i wszedzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem.
Wiec kominiarz powinien miec pojecie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam i dziekuje

Jarek.

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Potrzebuje opinie kominiarska dla Gazowni w celu puszczenia gazu juz w rure :smile: , 
Mam kominek z zamknieta komora spalania z doprowadzeniem pow z zewnatrz, bedzie piec kondensacyjny gazowy, i wszedzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem.
Wiec kominiarz powinien miec pojecie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam i dziekuje

Jarek.

----------


## Jagusia78

Moglby ktos polecic jakiegos murarza do scianek dzialowych, dom stoi, murarz wyjechal i nie zdazyl dzialowek postawic. Najlepiej jakis solidny z rozsadna cena^^. Z gory dziekuje  :smile: .

----------


## symbor

Przeszukałam całe forum i znalazłam tylko jedną hurtownię godną polecenia. Macie jakieś miejsce gdzie można kupić materiały potrzebne do budowy w przyzwoitych cenach?

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

a ja chce polecic ogrodnictwo   :smile: 
kopiuje post z watku "trojmiasto" ale moze ktos akurtat bedzie szukal i znajdzie wlasnie tutaj?  :cool: 


wprawdzie budowe ukonczylismy juz jakis czas temu, ale dopiero niedawno posadzilismy krzewy przy ogrodzeniu.
latem, po kilku wizytach w roznych szkolkach przez zupelny przypadek trafilam do panstwa Dahlems w Rumii...za co dziekuje Bogom  :big grin: 

p.Kurt Dahlems - okreslajac jednym slowem - pasjonat! 

do tego zdziwil mnie podejsciem do klienta:
wyobrazcie sobie moja mine, kiedy pojechalam tam celem zlozenia  zamowienia a facet mi mowi, ze owszem ma krzewy ktorych sobie zycze ale  ....nie sprzeda! bo mi sie nie przyjma! (pogoda niesprzyjala  przesadzeniom)
w kilku wczesniejszych ogrodnictwach moglam kupowac ile dusza zapraganie wrrr
do tego ceny naprawde _przyjazne_  :yes: 

z reka na sercu *polecam*! 

*Alina i Kurt  Dahlems

84-230 Rumia,  ul.Różana
*
*tel. 888-235-130*

niestety nie maja strony w necie i nigdzie sie nie reklamuja, wiec trzeba poprostu sie pofatygowac ale wg mnie naprawde warto  :big grin:

----------


## aneczka2205

> 513 331 933  tynkarze z Rumi- tynkowali u mnie miesiąc temu i można polecić.
> 
> Orientuje się ktoś może czy za robociznę elewacji 50 zł m/2 sama robociznato to dużo? bo mam na tyle ofertę.





Ja zapłaciłam 50 zł za tynk górski orginal za robocizne

----------


## aneczka2205

Dotychczas mogę polecić

Tynki zewnętrzne Tynk Górski Górale z Nowego Sącza na pomorzu tynkują już od 20 lat


Tynki wewnętrzne i wylewki nieoceniony i pomocny P.Zbyszek Toporek z Żukowa


Elektryka też polecam  P.Wiesław  bardzo pomocny

----------


## Tomas1111

> Dotychczas mogę polecić
> 
> Tynki zewnętrzne Tynk Górski Górale z Nowego Sącza na pomorzu tynkują już od 20 lat
> 
> 
> Tynki wewnętrzne i wylewki nieoceniony i pomocny P.Zbyszek Toporek z Żukowa
> 
> Elektryka też polecam  P.Wiesław  bardzo pomocny


.. Aneczka skoro polecasz dodaj jakieś namiary na swoje ekipy - min. nr telefonu

----------


## aneczka2205

tynki górskie  510-300-463

tynki wewnętrzne 507-551-902

----------


## jacewo

JANUSZ MIELEWCZYK - SOLIDEX   z  Tuchlina tel. 601-076-465
chyba  najlepsza ekipa budowlana jaka mieliśmy od ok. 10 lat ( wiecznego remontu domu )
bardzo sumienni, dokładni i z inicjatywą, 
do tego rozsadni cenowo   .....

----------


## symbor

Szukam sprawdzonej firmy z okolic Trójmiasta która wykona wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją.

----------


## Kodpol

Witam
Mam zamiar zacząć budowę wiosną polecono mi wykonawcę Bernard Klawiński brak go na czarnej liście, ale na białej też go nie znalazłam.
Jedyne info  to, że ma firmę w Wejherowie. Czy ktoś coś wie.....jak ten pan buduje itp....

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

> Szukam sprawdzonej firmy z okolic Trójmiasta która wykona wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją.


U nas robiła firma z Wejherowa Rafał Bisewski 501 034 874 terminowo i solidnie razem z GWC . Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Spartankaa

Witam,

szukam firmy z okolicy Tczewa/Gdańska, która doradziłaby ( wykonała ) mate antyoblodzeniowa na podjeździe do garażu. Ma ktoś z Państwa taka matę? Najbardziej interesuje mnie zużycie prądu w przypadku korzystania z takiej maty.

----------


## Krzyzak

Polecam ekipę od kostki brukowej. Nie wiem, co jeszcze robią, ale kostkę kładą świetnie. To co zwróciło moją uwagę, to sumienność - dawno nie widziałem ekipy, której nie trzeba pilnować. Od 7 do 18 pracuje niemal non stop. OK. 1200 m2 kostki układali w 2 tygodnie. Wraz z podjazdami i wyrównaniem terenu itd.
Witold Cygert - 694 391 657.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam,
> 
> szukam firmy z okolicy Tczewa/Gdańska, która doradziłaby ( wykonała ) mate antyoblodzeniowa na podjeździe do garażu. Ma ktoś z Państwa taka matę? Najbardziej interesuje mnie zużycie prądu w przypadku korzystania z takiej maty.


Nie jest to tanie rozwiązanie jako inwestycja: wysoki koszt zakupu i spory koszt za prąd ale bezpieczeństwo na pewno gwarantowane:
http://devi.danfoss.com/Poland/Profe...eating_cables/

----------


## Jarrek

Witam

Gdzie robiliscie swoje kuchnie, szafy, garderoby?

pozdrawiam

Jarek.

----------


## Janusz_Z

Do prac geodezyjnych polecam p. Mirka z Pruszcza Gdańskiego - tel. 662-218-301. Słowny, solidny, uczciwy, niedrogi.
Mapy do projektu budynku, wytyczenia, ustalenia granic, pomiary końcowe do odbioru budynku i pewnie wiele innych.

----------


## Spartankaa

> Nie jest to tanie rozwiązanie jako inwestycja: wysoki koszt zakupu i spory koszt za prąd ale bezpieczeństwo na pewno gwarantowane:
> http://devi.danfoss.com/Poland/Profe...eating_cables/


Uzytkujesz taka mate? U nas niestety nasz Pan od kostki presunał nam o tydzien swoje prace i tym sposobem nadeszly mrozy....Tak wiec bedziey to klaść na wiosne dopiero.

----------


## Wakmen

> Uzytkujesz taka mate? U nas niestety nasz Pan od kostki presunał nam o tydzien swoje prace i tym sposobem nadeszly mrozy....Tak wiec bedziey to klaść na wiosne dopiero.


Nie użytkuję a i kiedy kilka razy miałem ją zamontować klientom (a nie było 100% potrzeby tylko "wygoda") to wyliczałem jaki jest koszt samej instalacji jak i eksploatacji. Uwierz mi ale nie są to tanie "wygody" a aby działały muszą być sporo godzin załączone.
Inne rozwiązania z tej firmy już montowałem ale były ku temu specjalne potrzeby.

----------


## mari1981

Czy ktokolwiek moze polecic elektrykamajacego takze pojecie o instalacjach inteligentnych w budynku dzialajacego na terenie 3miasta.

----------


## nita83

czy możecie polecić dobą firmę sprzedająca i montującą okna z okolic Tczewa, Trójmiasta?

----------


## jainez

Jeśli chodzi o wykonywanie kominków to polecam kominki KOM-PLEX Gdynia.
Znalazłam ich właśnie dzięki białej liście i faktycznie - potwierdzam, dobrze, solidnie, tanio no i może nie za szybko - ale ja akurat miałam czas.

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Czy ktokolwiek moze polecic elektrykamajacego takze pojecie o instalacjach inteligentnych w budynku dzialajacego na terenie 3miasta.


Witam,

Już wcześniej pisałem. Mix System, p. Jerzy Ciszek

pozdraiwam,

W,

----------


## Jolka987

Witam,szukam firmę budowlaną  nie zbyt drogą .Najlepiej z okolic Kartuz .

----------


## n-ta

Witam,
Proszę o polecenie dobrego dekarza do docieplenia dachu płaskiego i położenia papy.

----------


## Gosia & Marek

Witam

Szukam dobrej firmy do budowy domu SSZ w miejscowości Tuchom koło Gdyni. Z góry dziękuję za informacje  :smile:

----------


## TAR

ten watek sluzy do polecania czyli biala lista wykonawcow. byloby wszystkim latwiej ja przeszukiwac bez ciaglych zapytan.  proponuje pytac w tym watku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...082&do=discuss

----------


## hub75

Poszukuję glazurnika kafelkarza który umie prosto bez niedoróbek ułożyć mozaikę szklaną  na ścianie. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc..

----------


## Zniek

Witam forumowiczów 

Mogę polecić do stanu surowego firmę braci Zelewskich  ZET-BUD z Przodkowa polecaną wcześniej na forum. 


> Witam
> 
> Szukam dobrej firmy do budowy domu SSZ w miejscowości Tuchom koło Gdyni. Z góry dziękuję za informacje

----------


## Kaśka35

Zgadzam się z opinią beti555

[*SIZE=5]Również mogę polecić dekarza Pana Rafała Richert 500-246-195.[*/SIZE] Uczciwy i terminowy człowiek. Wszystko załatwione bez problemowo, a dach wykonany solidnie.
Jestem nowa na forum, ale czytając niektóre opinie użytkowników aż włos się jeży na głowie. Niektórzy do wykonania dachu potrzebują " piasku". Jak robiliśmy dach potrzebne były nam deski, dachówki itp.
Zbyt mało jest pozytywnych opinii na temat wykonawców. Za to oczerniających i psujących dobre imię wykonawcy można znaleźć wiele. Być może to zawistna konkurencja albo nieuczciwy inwestor dodaje takie opinie.
*Ja polecam Pana Rafała Richert w 100 %*

----------


## Kaśka35

Mogę polecić Firmę Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Rafał Richert tel. 500-246-195. Robili u mnie poprawki po wcześniejszej firmie i jestem zadowolona z ich roboty. POLECAM  :roll eyes:

----------


## mikaku

> na ten etap budowy, który mam za sobą moge polecić:
> 
> - pan Paweł Miętki 792102440 który pracuje z panem Zbyszkiem - razem wykonali u mnie ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza, gładzie oraz pomalowanie sufitów, znalazłem ich na tym forum; fachowo, uczciwie, kulturalnie; bez problemu wykonali mi też różne dodatkowe prace, na które inni rozpieszczeni niedawnym boomem fachowcy nie chcieli się fatygować [/color]


potwierdzam, u nas robili prawie cala wykonczeniowke..

----------


## korpol

> Witam forumowiczów 
> 
> Mogę polecić do stanu surowego firmę braci Zelewskich  ZET-BUD z Przodkowa polecaną wcześniej na forum.




Co prawda jeszcze nie jest skończony sso (zostało pokrycie dachu) ale mogę  polecić ZET-BUD!!! Takich ludzi to ze świeczką szukać!!!

----------


## tommalina

Z radością informuję że zakończyłem etap budowy stanu surowego więc z przyjemnością podzielę się z Wami na fachowców godnych polecenia. 
 Pan Tomek Pożarowczyk tel 502 723 754  - znany wszystkim jako  KIERBUD- ogromna wiedza i doświadczenie, nie trzeba go wołami ciągnąć żeby się pojawił na budowie, jak trzeba to zostanie nawet do późna no i co najważniejsze- zawsze broni interesu Inwestora-szczególnie jak się budowlańcom wydaje się że mogą wziąć pieniążki za nie dokończony etap. POLECAM BEZ WAHANIA  
To również jego zasługa że budowa przebiegała wzorcowo ponieważ polecał do współpracy sprawdzone ekipy i firmy, raz nie posłuchałem i pożałowałem  :bash: 
stan surowy i dach firma  Dom Bud Jacek Szymichowski - 506 929 622  - liczna ekipa, szybko się uwijają, pracowici i solidni. Dzięki nim budowa przebiegła bez problemów, porządek na budowie, uczciwi. Dom wybudowany, a plac budowy posprzątany z niezwykłą starannością i za przyzwoitą cenę. Polecam wszystkim!!
Tynki Pan Wicki Kazimierz  tel. 693 379 089 czysto prosto - dobre ceny i miły kontakt 
Wylewki firma Mesbud Marek Serafin tel. 601-83-14-84 równo, czysto i szybko   
Elektryka - p Łukasz Krauze Medias system tel. 693 305 526, 691 767 195 - mówi o sobie że otwiera i kończy budowę i naprawdę żyje budową, pomaga  rozplanować elektrykę (każdego przerażają te decyzje), załatwia tanio materiały - uczciwy,pracowity i ceny zdroworozsądkowe Fachowiec od wszelkich spraw zw. z elektryką - tv, kamery, anteny i takie cuda wianki. Instalacja przygotowana pod dom prawie inteligentny, z wypasioną instalacją alarmową.  Trochę trudny kontakt telefoniczny, trzeba być cierpliwym ale warto.   
Okna,rolety zewnętrzne,brama garażowa firma Megabud. p Michał  i jego ekipa tel. 501 228 741  Byłem bardzo wybredny i wymagający poszukując wykonawcy na tym etapie. Podejście p. Michała i jego handlowców jak również  montażystów  bije na głowę całą konkurencję. Produkt również spełniający moje wymagania odnośnie termoizolacyjności. Po negocjacjach wyszło taniej za wszystko niż w Oknoplascie, Vetrexie czy Bertranda.  Montaż ciepły z roletami i bramą  wykonany bez zastrzeżeń. Dodatkowo na czas budowy dwie sztuki drzwi zastępczych.  Rewelacyjny kontakt. Polecam  
Na razie szczęście mi dopisuje w ekipach oby ta dalej :yes:

----------


## manolis

Na dzień dzisiejszy jestem na etapie SSZ. Do tej pory jestem zadowolony z:
- geolog - Pan Szyłański Geodom 502 526 801- szybko, przystępna cena
- geodeta do mapki - RADIAN z Wejherowa , 698 693 964 - nie ma się co rozpisywać, po prostu dobrze wykonana robota
- kierownik budowy- Tomasz Pożarowszczyk - 502 723 754- podzielam zdanie tommalina z kilku postów powyżej, nic więcej nie mogę dodać, wszystko to prawda
- wykonawca stanu surowego - Jarbud 504 199 182, szybko, czysto, dokładnie, cenowo przystępny, doradzi w wyborze materiału
- pokrycie dachu - dekarz Piotr Gafka 604 246 721- dokładna robota, słowny
- okna Megabud z Rumi- bardzo dobra cena i jakość

----------


## Magdalena P

Polecam do prac wykończeniowych chłopaków z Rumi - Grzegorz Szymański tel. 505443720. Robili u nas poddasze, ściany, łazienki - powoli ale dokładnie i sumiennie. Zdjęcia łazienek w wątku łazienki. Polecam. 
Schody pan Szreder z Redy - wielki profesjonalizm, prawdziwi rzemieślnicy - warci swojej ceny. 
Elewacja 604874864 - bardzo solidni, dokładni pracują na materiałach webera - polecam.

----------


## Zam

> Chciałbym polecić elektryka Karola Kolkę (606-236-17. Namiary znalazłem tutaj na forum i nie zawiodłem się. Instalacje: elektryczna, komputerowa, alarmowa i domofonowa położone naprawdę bardzo dobrze, wręcz pedantycznie. Do tej pory najlepsza ekipa na budowie i do końca budowy tylko takich bym sobie życzył.
> Kupują też materiały (kabelki itp) ze sporym upustem w hurtowni. Podczas ich pracy naprawdę odpocząłem emocjonalnie. Przy wcześniejszych ekipach bywało różnie.
> Pozdrawiam,
> Sly


W pełni potwierdzam

----------


## Asiz

Witam 
Chcialabym pilnie prosic o kontakt do dobrego instalatora kotlowni gazowych. Mam piec i zasobnik juz zakupiony ale szukam kogos kto solidnie mi to zainstaluje do 2obiegowej instalacji. PIEC Junkersa. Bardzo serdecznie dziekuje.

----------


## Asiz

> - okna Megabud z Rumi- bardzo dobra cena i jakość


Potwierdzam - bardzo solidna firma i swietne okna.

----------


## Campeche

Poszukuję firmy do wykonania płaskiego GWC. Jako że ma być on zainstalowany pod płytą fundamentową to chciałbym zlecić to firmie która da mi na to gwarancję.

----------


## benik

WItam jak mam problem ...poszukuje dobrego fachowca (Wykonanie i montaz) do zamontowania Brama przesuwna 4,2mx1.70 + 2 furtki(100x170) ale sam stelaz bo brama bedzie wypelniana drewnopodobnym materialem - czyli chodzi mi o wykonanie i zamontowanie bramy + 2 furtki i cały osprzet macie moze jakies dobre namiary bo wysłałem do jednego ale cena....mnie zabiła pozdrawiam

----------


## hub75

(...)

----------


## TAG75

Skorzystalem z uslug Megabud z Rumii i potwierdzam solidna jakosc i dobra wspolprace. Ciezko sie bylo jedynie na starcie dobic do biurka Pana bo zawsze byli jacys klienci ale juz po 1szym spotkaniu wszystko szlo gladko i prawidlowo. Solidna firma warta wspolpracy.
Robiono mi drzwi wewnetrzne i rolety.

----------


## manolis

hub75, dlaczego skasowałeś swojego posta?
Jestem ciekawy jaką firmę miałeś na myśli, jeśli nie tu to napisz na prv.

----------


## Zniek

Witam forumowiczów

W końcu mogę polecić następnego wykonawcę pana Krzysztofa Lejkowskiego z Przodkowa tel 600-196-798 robił prace wykończeniowe i adaptacje poddasza .

----------


## Zbigg

Witam,

szukam sprawdzonej ekipy/firmy do zrobienia ogrodzenia frontowego (podmurówka/murek, słupy/brama/furtka metalowe) oraz do zrobienia zadaszenia nad wejsciem (konstrukcja drewniana, dachówka)...

----------


## Szapika

> Witam
> 
> Szukam dobrej firmy do budowy domu SSZ w miejscowości Tuchom koło Gdyni. Z góry dziękuję za informacje


Witamy sąsiadów !!!!

My też budujemy w Tuchomiu, mamy już stan surowy zamknięty, własnie zbieram oferty hydraulików  :smile: 
Nam stan surowy + dach z odeskowaniem  robił Karol Barzowski (www.barzowski.pl). Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni: czysto, szybko, profesionalnie (całe zaplecze mają ze sobą - trzeba dać tylko prąd i wodę  :smile: ). Jakbyście byli zainteresowani zapraszam na budowę  :smile:

----------


## kaszub43

Witam forumowiczów.

Potrzebuje  porady mam dosyć stromy wjazd do garażu czy dobrze by było wyłożyć ten wjazd płyta ażurową, bo na kostce podczas mrozów mogę się ślizgać .

----------


## kotek1978

Witam,
pewien etap budowy domu mam już za sobą i chciałbym polecić obecnym i przyszłym budujących/remontujących następujące osoby/firmy:

*BAT* - hurtownia materiałów budowlanych – oddziały w Pruszczu Gd. i na Kokoszkach- bardzo dobre ceny, transport i miła obsługa,
*BYSEWO KOLOR*  – dystrybutor okien DRUTEX z Gdańska, ul. Trakt św. Wojciecha 57, p. Krzysztof, nr tel. 58 300 14 80 - uzyskałem u nich najlepszą cenę ze wszystkich dystrybutorów tej marki, szybki czas realizacji zamówienia, sprawny montaż, gwarancja na stolarkę 5 lat.
*p. Krzysztof Włodarz* 601 249 959- kierownik budowy z Pszczółek godny polecenia był w najważniejszych momentach budowy stanu surowego ale także później gdy nie byłem pewny przeprowadzonych prac przyjeżdżał i sprawdzał ich wykonanie,
*BRAMAG*-  58 664 91 24, 602 259 957 , Gdynia ul. Cumowników - dystrybutor bram garażowych Normsthala – dobry cenowo i terminowo a z serwisem nie ma u tego Pana też problemów.
*MESBUD – Marek Serafin* 601 831 484- wykonuje posadzki maszynowo, człowiek, fachowiec i bardzo życzliwy zarazem w jednej osobie oby więcej takich ludzi było w tym biznesie.
*p. Marek  z  Gdańsk- Chełmu*   509 864 474, świetny szpachlowaniu, malowaniu ścian, sufitów i korzystny cenowo.
*PAJK* – usługi koparkowe i prace ziemne – 787 999 095 z Borkowa Łostowickiego, solidny i dokładny operator sprzętu, 
*Jacek Baczyński* 600 472 971 i Przemysław Żochłowski 501 626 087- geodeci, korzystałem z ich usług od początku do końca budowy i mogę ich naprawdę polecić jak mało kogo.
*Bogdan Byczkowski z Kolbud*  504 684 843 zakładam mi instalację alarmową w domu, szybko sprawnie z materiałem za dobrą cenę a kiedy trzeba dzwonię do niego i zawsze mogę liczyć na pomoc.
*Gać Tadeusz*  600 391 284 z Pruszcz Gdańskiego zajmuje się projektowanie instalacji i przyłączy wod-kan bardzo miły, i pomocny wykonał dla mnie w/w zlecenie.
*AMET* – z Gdańska  58 558 43 11- wykonali u mnie instalacje przyłącza gazu zew. Wew., za najlepszą cenę i korzystam z nich także do przeprowadzania co rocznych prób szczelności instalacji.

----------


## MaWi

Dopiero zauważyłem ten post:




> 7. hydraulik - Witold Lica - 601-929-622 - calosc instalacji co i wod-kan - zasluzona ocena 5 - dosyc skomplikowana instalacja ze sterowaniem poszczegolnymi pomieszczeniami, odzyskiem wody deszczowej, hydroforem itp,  odnosnie nowinek producentow kotlow i systemow nie udaje ze na wszystkim sie zna tylko kontaktuje sie z doradcami technicznymi i czyta instrukcje i zalecenia. bardzo pozytywna wspolpraca


I naprawdę wszystko dobrze? 
U mnie również instalację wykonywał p.Witold Lica. Niestety, zrobił mnóstwo baboli, montuje niechlujnie, niezgodnie z instrukcjami i ze sztuką.. Ogólnie mam sporo negatywnych uwag do jego wykonania instalacji. Część swoich błędów poprawił, a naprawianie innych sobie odpuściłem (nie mam już nerwów do niego) .
Nie polecam nikomu .

----------


## Tamara Tin

Mogę polecić  mojego generalnego wykonawcę  jestem mu  bardzo wdzięczna i mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Pana TOMASZA  tel. 516 316 051  , szybkość prac , czystość ,  kultura osobista , głęboka fachowa wiedza  jego zaangażowanie  , buduje z pasją ma świetne pomysły ogromną wiedze szczególnie przy budowie w technologii  energooszczędnej   ma naprawdę porządnych i fachowych pracowników podziękowania dla kierownika brygady Pana Kamila jest też świetnym fachowcem i dowódcą na budowie .
Jako samotnej kobiecie nie było mi łatwo  budować  ,  pomoc jaką mi okazali i zaangażowanie jest godne pochwały .

Pozostałe ekipy bardzo solidne i zapracowały na wyróżnienie 
Kierownik budowy  -Tomasz Fedorowicz 

wykończenie wnętrza  -Krzysztof - 502025306 (zdjęcia na www.dekris.republika.pl pracowity i  b. dokładny)
kuchnia  - Pan Jarek - 792240316 
Kamień -  Kimar pro arte ul. Kartuska Pan Mięsikowski - 606206259 (duży asortyment)

Polecam tylko tych, co do których nie mam zastrzeżeń, każdy z nich ma solidne doświadczenie.
Oczywiście byli tacy których nie polecam ale nie chcę nikomu zaszkodzić może się poduczą i poprawią kiedyś -

Pozdrawiam TIT

----------


## grzech00

Witam
Dla szukających Dekarza mogę polecić bardzo solidną firmę dekarską panów Leszek Kotfas i Jarosław Stępiński tel. 606 420 385
Mają duże doświadczenie w branży i solidną opinię .

----------


## symbor

> Dopiero zauważyłem ten post:
> 
> 
> 
> I naprawdę wszystko dobrze? 
> U mnie również instalację wykonywał p.Witold Lica. Niestety, zrobił mnóstwo baboli, montuje niechlujnie, niezgodnie z instrukcjami i ze sztuką.. Ogólnie mam sporo negatywnych uwag do jego wykonania instalacji. Część swoich błędów poprawił, a naprawianie innych sobie odpuściłem (nie mam już nerwów do niego) .
> Nie polecam nikomu .


Naprawdę było aż tak źle? Pytam bo dostałam kontakt do tego Pana jako do super fachowca.

W związku z niepochlebnymi opiniami na temat tego Pana pilnie poszukuję specjalistów do wykonania instalacji wodno kanalizacyjnej, co i gazowej.

----------


## Zuzza

Witam!

Chciałam Wam polecić pracownię projektowania wnętrz Perte z Gdańska.  
Niskie ceny, szybkie terminy, profesjonalny projekt, przemiła właścicielka.  
Projekty wnętrz zarówno nowoczsnych jak i klasycznych.

Kontakt:   www.perte.pl

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## MaWi

> Naprawdę było aż tak źle? Pytam bo dostałam kontakt do tego Pana jako do super fachowca.
> 
> W związku z niepochlebnymi opiniami na temat tego Pana pilnie poszukuję specjalistów do wykonania instalacji wodno kanalizacyjnej, co i gazowej.


Zależy co dla kogo oznacza „aż tak źle”. Po prostu według mnie nie zasługuje na umieszczenie na „białej liście”, a co najwyżej na „szarej” ale takiej nie ma. Super fachowcem to na pewno nie jest, bo postępuje jak wielu budowlańców – tam gdzie tylko się uda to mocno na skróty i łatwiznę. Lista błędów i zaniedbań jest dość długa , więc nie będę się o tym rozpisywał. Część z nich poprawił, część ja poprawiłem, a część z różnych względów została. Do zwracanych uwag i  instrukcji producenta również się nie stosuje  robiąc i tak po swojemu ( i niestety źle). 
Wobec powyższego: na pewno nikomu go nie polecę.

----------


## symbor

> Zależy co dla kogo oznacza „aż tak źle”. Po prostu według mnie nie zasługuje na umieszczenie na „białej liście”, a co najwyżej na „szarej” ale takiej nie ma. Super fachowcem to na pewno nie jest, bo postępuje jak wielu budowlańców – tam gdzie tylko się uda to mocno na skróty i łatwiznę. Lista błędów i zaniedbań jest dość długa , więc nie będę się o tym rozpisywał. Część z nich poprawił, część ja poprawiłem, a część z różnych względów została. Do zwracanych uwag i  instrukcji producenta również się nie stosuje  robiąc i tak po swojemu ( i niestety źle). 
> Wobec powyższego: na pewno nikomu go nie polecę.


Jestem wdzięczna za informację. Próbujemy dogadać się z inną firmą. :yes:

----------


## MarKam

Witam.

Szukający bardzo dobrego elektryka polecam pana *Artura Leknera z Somonina tel.693846523.* Wykonał w moim domu instalacje elektryczną,alarmowwą,telewizyjna DVB-T,monitoring wszystko z materialem,cena  za usługe nie zabija.Pan Artur zna sie na tym co robi i doradzi.Kable kładzie pod laser.Moj dom ogladali 4 tynkarzy kazdy z nich sie dziwil i mowil super fachowiec od elektryki. :yes: 

POLECAM

----------


## rafus12

MarKam, patrzac na liste twoich postow - mozna ci ufac, dziekujemy dodatkowo za wytluszczenie nazwiska i numeru.

----------


## MarKam

Sorry ale każdy jest początkujacy.  Wiem jakie ma znaczenie "biała lista" nikomu bym nie polecił złego fachowca.
Teraz robią u mnie tynki cementowo -wapienne tez jestem zadowolony i tez bede bardzo polecał pana Andrzeja Krenckiego tel.603-943-925 ktory byl juz wczesniej polecany tu na forum.Pan Andrzej jest super fachowcem i wykonuje on tylko tynki , ja takich fachowców  bardzo cenie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MarKam

Witam.

Tynki zakonczone przez  p.Krenckiego. Super !!!!!

Poszukuje ekipy do ocieplenia i elewacji domu, kogo możecie polecic?

----------


## KubaPol

Jestem nowy, ale polecić mogę Miroslawa Łaga, jest chyba z Przodkowa koło Kaartuz. Uslugi wod-kan-co, wszytsko porządnie, nawet zdjęcia instalcji żeby potem wiedzieć gdzie jest co. Rozliczanie na fakrturach, bez problemów. Pracuje w malej ekpie, ale solidnie od rana do wieczora! Jak trzeba to dojedzie do Redy albo i dalej, bez gadania. Doradza co z jakiej firmy, czy ogrzewania co czy pompa ciepła czy gaz [mam dom wolnostojacy]. Goraco polecam! 

Poszukuje kogos do zrobienia kuchni, żona ma swoja wizje ;]

----------


## karcz3

szukam komiarza który zrobi odbior komina potrzebny do odbioru budynku okolice zukowa

----------


## symbor

Kochani podajcie swoje sprawdzone firmy od wod-kanu, co i gazu!!

----------


## Campeche

^^^ W Lublewie jest firma Aquatic. Byla kilkukrotnie polecana na tym forum. Mam zamiar do nich wyslac zapytania o wycene chociaz w moim przypadku to jeszcze nie ten etap.

----------


## symbor

> ^^^ W Lublewie jest firma Aquatic. Byla kilkukrotnie polecana na tym forum. Mam zamiar do nich wyslac zapytania o wycene chociaz w moim przypadku to jeszcze nie ten etap.


Na forum może polecana natomiast na innych stronach (jak się nie mylę na forum trójmiasto) opinie są zgoła odmienne. Mój kierownik budowy nadzorował osobiście budowę na której firma Aquatic robiła instalację i wszystko spieprzy.a. - zalało mu cały dół. Jeżeli chodzi o kierownika to bardzo wiarygodna osoba wielokrotnie polecana na tym forum.
Ja osobiście nie zaryzykuję

----------


## Campeche

> Na forum może polecana natomiast na innych stronach (jak się nie mylę na forum trójmiasto) opinie są zgoła odmienne. Mój kierownik budowy nadzorował osobiście budowę na której firma Aquatic robiła instalację i wszystko spieprzy.a. - zalało mu cały dół. Jeżeli chodzi o kierownika to bardzo wiarygodna osoba wielokrotnie polecana na tym forum.
> Ja osobiście nie zaryzykuję


Dzieki za informacje. Wezme to pod rozwage.

----------


## leszekw72

Mamy kłopot z dekarzem
Nasz wykonawca - firma DOM-BUD zakończyła współpracę ze swoim dotychczasowym dekarzem (robił ostatnio fuszerkę), który miał robić dla nas dach. 
W związku z tym potrzebny jest ktoś kto to porządnie zrobi.
Zależy mi na dobrym uczciwym fachowcu.
Dach jest odeskowany i przykryty papą.
Jest to duży dach mansardowy, który ma być przykryty karpiówką Koramic układaną w koronkę. Kolor natura.
Może ktoś poradzi jakiegoś fachowca?
Robota może być nawet od zaraz. Jak trzeba to na dobrego fachowca możemy też trochę zaczekać.
Pomóżcie proszę.

----------


## symbor

> Mamy kłopot z dekarzem
> Nasz wykonawca - firma DOM-BUD zakończyła współpracę ze swoim dotychczasowym dekarzem (robił ostatnio fuszerkę), który miał robić dla nas dach. 
> W związku z tym potrzebny jest ktoś kto to porządnie zrobi.
> Zależy mi na dobrym uczciwym fachowcu.
> Dach jest odeskowany i przykryty papą.
> Jest to duży dach mansardowy, który ma być przykryty karpiówką Koramic układaną w koronkę. Kolor natura.
> Może ktoś poradzi jakiegoś fachowca?
> Robota może być nawet od zaraz. Jak trzeba to na dobrego fachowca możemy też trochę zaczekać.
> Pomóżcie proszę.


Naszym wykonawcą też jest firma DOM-BUD ale dachówkę i robociznę zamówiliśmy w firmie Ambit - wielokrotnie polecana na forum.

----------


## MarKam

Poszukiwany dobry dekarz


Mogę polecić dekarza p*.Mirosława Szwabę*  z Somonina Tel.605555418 tylko nie wiem jak tam z terminem.

----------


## leszekw72

Ten dekarz co miał robić u nas też współpracuje z Ambitem.
Ale robił byle jak i Pan Jacek go pogonił.

----------


## Campeche

Czy ten polecany Ambit to oddział w Gdańsku?

----------


## martinezer

Witam,

Zacznę od tego ze prawie wszystkie ekipy jakie pracują na mojej budowie sa z polecenia, z tego forum i na żadnej sie nie zawiodłem. Czas się zrewanżować...

*Kier budowy* - p. Pozarowszczyk - 502 723 754 - był kiedy trzeba a nawet częściej, polecany wielokrotnie - fachowiec 

*Mury* - JAR-BUD - Jarosław Pranczk - 504 199 182 - teoretycznie miał postawić tylko fundamenty a w rzeczywistości.. sam kieruje wszystkimi pracami ...nie wyobrażam sobie budowy bez niego.. złoty człowiek.. jego dewiza " Ja robię dobrze albo wcale"  i zgadza sie to w 100% .  Buduj szybko ale bardzo dokładnie. Wiele dobrego mógłbym napisać.. ale jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany szczegółami zapraszam na PW . *Naprawdę polecam !*

*Więźba* - http://cieslabaranowski.pl/ - polecam, szybko konkretnie, fachowo - żadnych zastrzeżeń.

*Dach*  - p. Klejna - 607 631 348  -  jakość wykonania - super ! Nawet mój kier. budowy był pod wrażeniem. 

*Elektryka* - http://progresselectric.pl/index.html - wystarczy obejrzeć zdjęcia z ich strony.. z układania kabli zrobili sztukę.. wszystko z milimetrowa dokładnością .. jestem bardzo zadowolony i bardzo polecam.

*Hydraulika* - http://www.soltar.pl/index.html - powiem tylko ze w tej samej cenie jaka zaproponował mi hydraulik który miał wkuwać rury sam przez 3 tygodnie, oni uwinęli się w jeden dzień - (cala instalacja w ścianach, nawet w kotłowni). Doradza, pomogą .. polecam ! ( wiem ze maja masę zleceń - ciężko o termin ) 

Więcej szczegółów na PW

to narazie tyle .. cdn

----------


## symbor

> Czy ten polecany Ambit to oddział w Gdańsku?


Ambit Gdynia

----------


## michalc

> Mamy kłopot z dekarzem
> Nasz wykonawca - firma DOM-BUD zakończyła współpracę ze swoim dotychczasowym dekarzem (robił ostatnio fuszerkę), który miał robić dla nas dach. 
> W związku z tym potrzebny jest ktoś kto to porządnie zrobi.
> Zależy mi na dobrym uczciwym fachowcu.
> Dach jest odeskowany i przykryty papą.
> Jest to duży dach mansardowy, który ma być przykryty karpiówką Koramic układaną w koronkę. Kolor natura.
> Może ktoś poradzi jakiegoś fachowca?
> Robota może być nawet od zaraz. Jak trzeba to na dobrego fachowca możemy też trochę zaczekać.
> Pomóżcie proszę.


a można wiedzieć co to za dekarz? my właśnie mamy jeszcze z polecenia pana Jacka i co to za rzekome fuszerki? u nas ma wchodzić na dach w połowie lipca...

mC

----------


## Birkut

> Witam,
> 
> Zacznę od tego ze prawie wszystkie ekipy jakie pracują na mojej budowie sa z polecenia, z tego forum i na żadnej sie nie zawiodłem. Czas się zrewanżować...
> 
> *Kier budowy* - p. Pozarowszczyk - 502 723 754 - był kiedy trzeba a nawet częściej, polecany wielokrotnie - fachowiec 
> 
> *Mury* - JAR-BUD - Jarosław Pranczk - 504 199 182 - teoretycznie miał postawić tylko fundamenty a w rzeczywistości.. sam kieruje wszystkimi pracami ...nie wyobrażam sobie budowy bez niego.. złoty człowiek.. jego dewiza " Ja robię dobrze albo wcale"  i zgadza sie to w 100% .  Buduj szybko ale bardzo dokładnie. Wiele dobrego mógłbym napisać.. ale jak ktoś będzie zainteresowany szczegółami zapraszam na PW . *Naprawdę polecam !*
> 
> *Więźba* - http://cieslabaranowski.pl/ - polecam, szybko konkretnie, fachowo - żadnych zastrzeżeń.
> ...


Witam!

Właśnie jestem na etapie poszukiwania ekipy budowlanej. Prosił bym o kontakt w celu uzyskania wiecej szczegółów: [email protected] ; tel. 694 436 578; Pozdrawiam,
Kamil

----------


## leszekw72

> a można wiedzieć co to za dekarz? my właśnie mamy jeszcze z polecenia pana Jacka i co to za rzekome fuszerki? u nas ma wchodzić na dach w połowie lipca...
> 
> mC


Jeden z dekarzy, którzy wspólpracowali z Ambitem. Zapyta Pan Pana Jacka. 
Dach miał być zrobiony kilka miesięcy temu a nowego (podobno bardzo dobrego) dekarza Ambit znalazł z terminem dopiero w połowie sierpnia.
U nas Ambit jest Podwykonawcą Dom-Budu.

----------


## kwakwa1990

> Jestem nowy, ale polecić mogę Miroslawa Łaga, jest chyba z Przodkowa koło Kaartuz. Uslugi wod-kan-co, wszytsko porządnie, nawet zdjęcia instalcji żeby potem wiedzieć gdzie jest co. Rozliczanie na fakrturach, bez problemów. Pracuje w malej ekpie, ale solidnie od rana do wieczora! Jak trzeba to dojedzie do Redy albo i dalej, bez gadania. Doradza co z jakiej firmy, czy ogrzewania co czy pompa ciepła czy gaz [mam dom wolnostojacy]. Goraco polecam! 
> 
> Poszukuje kogos do zrobienia kuchni, żona ma swoja wizje ;]


również polecam - Hydraulik 1 klasa, rzetelność i profesjonalizm
namiary: tel. 609 203 109, www.hydraulikalaga.pl (strona słabiutka ale jest)

----------


## MaWi

> również polecam - Hydraulik 1 klasa, rzetelność i profesjonalizm
> namiary: tel. 609 203 109, www.hydraulikalaga.pl (strona słabiutka ale jest)


kwakwa1990 - czy to nie Ty robiłeś tą stronę co polecasz ?

----------


## Renia i Sew

Witam czy mógłbym prosić o namiary do jakiejs firmy która robi solidne szamba betonowe?pozdrawiam

----------


## benik

Witam poszukuje dobrego drewna (modrzew) - napewno nie swierk -sosna---> na ogrodzenie z impregnacja itd...ale interesuja mnie szerokie pasy poziome jak w bramach garazowych mam 3x furtka + brama przesuwna 4.40 moze xznacie kogos ktos sie takimi sprawami zajmuje - ewentualnie mozna zamowic samemu drewno ale obrobke trzeba i konserwacje zrobic. Pozdrawiam i czekam na informacje.
Tomek

----------


## efbiaj77

Witam,
Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić firmę budowlaną PHU Paweł Doniec (Rotmanka) tel. 605-764-327.
Solidna ekipa budowlana. Dom kompleksowo budowany w zeszłym roku, pomoc w każdym zakresie, fachowe doradztwo,dokładne wykonanie.
Nikt się nie zawiedzie. Polecam.

----------


## Renia i Sew

mam rozumiec ze nikt nie montowal szamba?pozdrawiam

----------


## Asiz

Ja chcialabym tylko potwierdzic bardzo dobra opinie o bracich Gurskich: panu Arku I Wojtku z Bojana. Wykonczenie na piatke. Ceny przystepne, robota dobrze zrobiona, panowie kulturalni I myslacy - mieli wiele trafnych podpowiedzi. Polecam.

----------


## Asiz

Szukam solidnego fachowca do hydroizolacji wylewki przed wejsciem do domu. Jesli ktos zna to bardzo prosze o kontakt. Dziekuje z gory.

----------


## sylwek-t

witam
interesuje mnie solidny wykonawca dachu płaskiego w domu jednorodzinnym w Gdyni 145 m2, 75 mb attyki; warstwy: płaski stropodach bez warstwy spadkowej, papa podkładowa, styropian spadkowy, dwie warstwy papy wierzchniego krycia; czy jest ktoś sprawdzony godny polecenia

----------


## leszekw72

Okazało się że firma DOM-BUD stoi za wszystkimi kłopotami.
Chciałem przestrzec innych. 
Krótkie info co się zdarzyło u nas na budowie:
- po wylaniu chudziaka pod ławy i zaszalowaniu, tuż przed laniem ław, dopatrzyłem się, że źle wytrasowali budynek i uratowałem im kupę kasy
- strop nad garażem wylali o wiele cieńszy niż w projekcie. też sam to odkryłem
- dom zgodnie z umową mieli zakończyć do końca stycznia tego roku a nadal nie jest zakończony. Nie ma pokrycia dachu. Przez pół roku nas zwodził, że zrobią i że miał kłopoty z dekarzem
- przez niewłaściwą hydroizolację domu zalewa nam piwnicę.
- przez całą budowę trzeba było wszystkiego pilnować i o wszystko się prosić. Jak nie to robili po swojemu (na skróty).
- więźba dachowa nie ma wentylacji a dach jest przykryty papą 
- nie mają w zwyczaju sprzątać po sobie
-itd

Uważajcie. My się nabraliśmy właśnie na Białą Listę. 

Leszek Wiśniewski

----------


## symbor

> Okazało się że firma DOM-BUD stoi za wszystkimi kłopotami.
> Chciałem przestrzec innych. 
> 
> Leszek Wiśniewski


Miałam z tym poczekać ale muszę stanąć w obronie firmy Dom-Bud. 
Zaczęli u nas budowę w połowie kwietnia tego roku a na początku lipca mieli już postawiony stan surowy.
To prawda, że Pan Jacek współpracował z mało udanym geodetą - nam też źle wyznaczył posadowienie budynku co musieliśmy skorygować.
jeżeli chodzi o izolację budynku - naprawdę zrobili to dokładnie a z powodu wód gruntowych mamy zrobiony drenaż wokół fundamentów, który odprowadza wodę do studni (darmowa woda do podlewania trawnika :smile: )- sprawdzone, drenaż działa.
Jeżeli chodzi o pokrycie dachu - przy podpisywaniu umowy należało określić czym ma być pokryty dach. Jeżeli nie miało być na nim papy wystarczyło dokładnie określić swoje wymagania w umowie.
Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację więźby - Pan Jacek położył papę, żeby póki co nie lało się wam na głowę. Podczas układania dachówek dekarz przecina papę na górze i wykańcza specjalną taśmą a na to idą gąsiory.
jeżeli chodzi o sprzątanie - wszyscy w okolicy dziwili się dlaczego nasza ekipa cały czas coś zamiata. Każdego dnia było posprzątane aż miło. Nigdy nie wzięli od nas zaliczki. Zawsze płaciliśmy za zakończony etap robót. Nawet było tak, ze Pan Jacek czekał aż skończy mi się lokata bankowa.

A tak poza tym to chyba normalne, że nadzorujesz budowę - Ty i kierownik budowy. 
Reasumując - nie ma firm idealnych, wiele z nich popełnia błędy raz mniejsze raz większe. Ja również nie należę do łatwych klientów i dużo wymagam. Parę razy podnieśli mi ciśnienie na maxa, parę razy darłam się na budowie jak opętana ale z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Dom-Bud i pana Jacka Szymichowskiego.

Pozdrawiam o pozostałych ekipach później :smile:

----------


## leszekw72

> Miałam z tym poczekać ale muszę stanąć w obronie firmy Dom-Bud. 
> Zaczęli u nas budowę w połowie kwietnia tego roku a na początku lipca mieli już postawiony stan surowy.
> To prawda, że Pan Jacek współpracował z mało udanym geodetą - nam też źle wyznaczył posadowienie budynku co musieliśmy skorygować.
> jeżeli chodzi o izolację budynku - naprawdę zrobili to dokładnie a z powodu wód gruntowych mamy zrobiony drenaż wokół fundamentów, który odprowadza wodę do studni (darmowa woda do podlewania trawnika)- sprawdzone, drenaż działa.
> Jeżeli chodzi o pokrycie dachu - przy podpisywaniu umowy należało określić czym ma być pokryty dach. Jeżeli nie miało być na nim papy wystarczyło dokładnie określić swoje wymagania w umowie.
> Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację więźby - Pan Jacek położył papę, żeby póki co nie lało się wam na głowę. Podczas układania dachówek dekarz przecina papę na górze i wykańcza specjalną taśmą a na to idą gąsiory.
> jeżeli chodzi o sprzątanie - wszyscy w okolicy dziwili się dlaczego nasza ekipa cały czas coś zamiata. Każdego dnia było posprzątane aż miło. Nigdy nie wzięli od nas zaliczki. Zawsze płaciliśmy za zakończony etap robót. Nawet było tak, ze Pan Jacek czekał aż skończy mi się lokata bankowa.
> 
> A tak poza tym to chyba normalne, że nadzorujesz budowę - Ty i kierownik budowy. 
> ...



Zazdrościmy, że u Was wszystko jest ok.
Jak jest u nas można po prostu zobaczyć na naszej budowie.
Cały czas mam nadzieję, że Pan Jacek poczuje się do odpowiedzialności i naprawi wszystko, ale jest to już bardzo nikła nadzieja...
I nie ma już czasu na dalsze czekanie.
Jak tak się stanie na pewno o tym uczciwie napiszę. na razie zaczęli naprawiać hydroizolację z jednej strony budynku.
Na początku u nas też było ok ale co z tego.
Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację dachu to chodzi mi o te części dachu, gdzie rozcięcie papy i tak nic nie da, bo są przestrzenie pozamykane krokwiami.
Sposób wykonania dachu był rzecz jasna uzgodniony.
Mieliśmy się wprowadzać na święta a musimy ratować co się da, żeby zima wszystkiego nie zniszczyła.

----------


## Domatorzy

Witam, ciężko doszukać się fachowca od elewacji a dokładnie potrzebuję położyć tynk mineralny biały, z wcześniej przygotowanym podłożem, oraz obróbka okien i położenie 13 szt. parapetów blaszanych. Proszę o polecenia z Państwa strony, okolice Somonina. Pozdrawiam,

----------


## wojtek_bud

Renia i Sew, przepraszam ale długo mnie nie było  :smile:  ( widziałem wiadomość na priv ) . Nie pamiętam nazwy producenta ale szambo kupowałem w Lniskach.  Była dobra cena z transportem i wstawieniem w dołek  :smile:  .
Pana 
Przy okazji polecę *TOMKA, 798-198-919, [email protected]* . Miałem awarię a firma która mi zakładała instalację hmmm chyba nie istnieje  ( byłem tam i ...... cisza, głucho ) . Pan Tomek robił instalację u kolegi w Pszczółkach i dostałem namiar. Z awarii zrobiło się dodatkowo ........... grzejniki u góry, rozdzielacz  i inne rozwiązanie z regulacją. Dobra rada! Polecam

----------


## malinka.k

Witajcie

Obecnie jestem na etapie stawiania krokwi na swoim domku. Nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest tak fajny temat. Ułatwiłoby mi to dużo problemów związanych z "fachowcami". Szukamy dobrych sprawdzonych okien i wstępnie padło na kilka firm VETREX, AVENTE, OKNOPLAST.
Szukam opinii o firmie vilglas, czy miał ktoś z nią do czynienia?

Jeśli chodzi o fachowców to polecam Pana do układania kostki, odwodnień, prac ziemnych Pan Łukasz 886-597-942 firma bodajże JULKO.

----------


## sewaw

Witam                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               W pażdzierniku 2011r. wstawiałam okna w swoim mieszkaniu firmy Vetrex,ponieważ na poprzednim miejscu zamieszkania też przez 12 lat miałam te okna -super.Poprzedni montażysta   zmarł ,więc wybrałam firmę Vilgas,nie żałuję właścicielka i fachowcy znają się na oknach.Polecam.

----------


## symbor

A ja nie będę oryginalna  i polecam firmę Megabud z Rumi. Szybko, sprawnie, profesjonalnie i za przyzwoite pieniądze. A okna wyglądają super  :smile:

----------


## wojtek_bud

Bardzo oryginalna  :smile:  .

Ale masz rację w 100%.

pozdrawiam

----------


## jacek1981

> Okazało się że firma DOM-BUD stoi za wszystkimi kłopotami.
> Chciałem przestrzec innych. 
> Krótkie info co się zdarzyło u nas na budowie:
> - po wylaniu chudziaka pod ławy i zaszalowaniu, tuż przed laniem ław, dopatrzyłem się, że źle wytrasowali budynek i uratowałem im kupę kasy
> - strop nad garażem wylali o wiele cieńszy niż w projekcie. też sam to odkryłem
> - dom zgodnie z umową mieli zakończyć do końca stycznia tego roku a nadal nie jest zakończony. Nie ma pokrycia dachu. Przez pół roku nas zwodził, że zrobią i że miał kłopoty z dekarzem
> - przez niewłaściwą hydroizolację domu zalewa nam piwnicę.
> - przez całą budowę trzeba było wszystkiego pilnować i o wszystko się prosić. Jak nie to robili po swojemu (na skróty).
> - więźba dachowa nie ma wentylacji a dach jest przykryty papą 
> ...


Niestety, z uwagi na niechlubne, a zarazem i nieprawdziwe opinie jakie zaczęły krążyć o mojej firmie po wpisach pana Leszka W. muszę się do nich ustosunkować.
Komentarze te godzą w dobre imię mojej firmy oraz moich pracowników, którzy pracują profesjonalnie i rzetelnie, od lat tworząc dobrą jakość Dom-Budu.  	

	Problemy z Panem Leszkiem W. zaczęły się już na etapie podpisywania ze mną umowy, kiedy Pan Leszek W. po skończonych negocjacjach i ustaleniu warunków umowy, podstępnie dopisał do uzgodnionego wcześniej między nami ostatecznego projektu umowy dodatkowe prace, na które wcześniej się nie zgadzałem. Pan Leszek W. najwyraźniej myślał, że jak dopisze dodatkowe prace, a ja tego nie zauważę, to później za umówione na dany etap wynagrodzenie będę musiał mu wykonać prace, które wcześniej podstępnie do tego etapu dopisał. Kiedy wykryłem podstęp i w obecności licznych świadków wyraziłem sprzeciw przeciwko takim praktykom Pan Leszek W. wycofał się z żądania wykonania podstępnie dopisanych prac. Dzisiaj żałuję, że już wówczas po takim zachowaniu nie zakończyłem współpracy z panem Leszkiem W. 

	W kwestii hydroizolacji w ofercie przedstawionej Panu Leszkowi W.  zaproponowałem rozwiązanie izolacji piwnicy w sprawdzonym systemie, który stosuję u moich klientów. Natomiast Pan Leszek W.  wbrew moim wielokrotnym sugestiom narzucił inny system - tańszy, który ponadto w trakcie wykonywania prac kilkukrotnie zmieniał - czego efekt teraz widać. Dodatkowo, wykleiliśmy Panu Leszkowi. W. papę na posadzce w piwnicy, którą następnie p. Leszek pociął nożem tłumacząc się, że chciał jedynie sprawdzić czy z dołu wybija woda. Nadmienić należy, że nie było najmniejszych podstaw, aby sądzić, że woda może wybijać, ale to nie zniechęciło Pana Leszka W. aby zniszczyć wykonaną przez nas rzetelnie pracę. 

	Na pokrycie dachowe Pan Leszek W. otrzymał ode mnie ofertę zgodną z dokumentacją projektową oraz zgodną z umową, uzgodniliśmy z jakich materiałów wykonany dach, rynny jakie zastosujemy, okna itp. Po ustaleniu materiałów ustaliliśmy cenę za jaką łącznie dach wykonam. Kiedy przystąpiłem do realizacji dachu  Pan Leszek W. zaczął zmieniać materiały na znacznie lepsze, a co za tym idzie znacznie droższe, ode mnie oczekując wykonania tego w kwocie, która wynikała z wcześniej zawartej umowy –  Pan Leszek W.  nie chciał podpisać aneksu zmieniającego materiały na znacznie droższe. Nadmieniam, że umowa obejmowała robociznę + zakup  materiałów przeze mnie. 
Kiedy tłumaczyłem Panu Leszkowi W. że nie mogę wykonać mu dużo droższego dachu i innego niż ten na jaki opiewa umowa bez zawarcia aneksu ten stwierdził, że jak nie chcę mu wykonać dachu takiego jak on chce bez aneksów, to mam przestać wykonywać dach w ogóle. Pan Leszek W. uniemożliwił mi wykonanie dachu na jaki się umówiliśmy, a dziś śmie twierdzić, że to ja nie chcę wykonać dachu. Pragnę podkreślić, że wręcz pisemnie zwracałem się do Pana Leszka W. o to, aby umożliwił mi wykonanie dachu, ale pismo to Pan Leszek W. pozostawił bez odpowiedzi.

	W ostatnim czasie dowiedziałem się, że Pan Leszek W. bez porozumienia ze mną i za moimi plecami chciał zlecić  wykonanie dachu innej firmie. Wykonawca, który miał wykonać dach po kilku rozmowach z Panem Leszkiem W. odczuł na własnej skórze praktyki jakimi posługuje się Pan Leszek W. po czym bardzo szybko stwierdził, że nie chce współpracować z Panem Leszkiem W. i w ogóle nie chce mieć z tą osobą nic wspólnego. 

	Odnośnie porządku na budowie - należałoby porozmawiać ze wszystkimi moimi dotychczasowymi klientami, którzy bez wyjątku mogą potwierdzić, że zawsze na prowadzonych przeze mnie budowach panuje należyty porządek.

	Należałoby także wspomnieć, że Pan Leszek W. krytykuje nie tylko mnie i moją firmę, ale również swojego kierownika budowy (wielokrotnie polecanego i wychwalanego na "białej liście"). Nie umiem przy tym zrozumieć z jakich przyczyn Pan Leszek W. szkaluje także kierownika budowy, który nie mógł obiektywnie wyrządzić mu nic złego.

	Z przykrością muszę stwierdzić, że pomimo wieloletniej bardzo dobrej współpracy z rzeszą zadowolonych klientów, p. Leszek W.  jest zaprzeczeniem nie tylko dobrego klienta, ale przede wszystkim uczciwego człowieka.

	Po "przygodzie" z p. Leszkiem W.   nasuwa się wręcz smutna refleksja, że w niektórych przypadkach należałoby stworzyć "czarną listę klientów", która pozwoliłaby wykonawcom 
uniknąć wielu problemów z inwestorami pokroju Pana Leszka W. 

	Odnośnie rzetelności mojej firmy, każdego chętnego zapraszam na mje budowy i do rozmów z   zadowolonymi klientami, którym tylko w tym roku moja firma wybudowała upragnione domy.

----------


## symbor

> Okazało się że firma DOM-BUD stoi za wszystkimi kłopotami.
> Chciałem przestrzec innych. ...
> 
> Leszek Wiśniewski


Jeszcze raz informacja na temat firmy DOM-BUD. Wczoraj pojawiła się na mojej budowie firma od wylewek żeby ustalić poziomy w budynku. Po wykonaniu wszystkich pomiarów stwierdzili, że jeszcze nigdy nie widzieli tak równo wylanego betonu.  Takie samo zdanie mieli panowie od tynków wewnętrznych na temat moich ścian - równe jak z pod igły  :smile: 
W związku z powyższym ja osobiście jestem z pracy tej firmy bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Jeszcze raz informacja na temat firmy DOM-BUD. Wczoraj pojawiła się na mojej budowie firma od wylewek żeby ustalić poziomy w budynku. Po wykonaniu wszystkich pomiarów stwierdzili, że jeszcze nigdy nie widzieli tak równo wylanego betonu.  Takie samo zdanie mieli panowie od tynków wewnętrznych na temat moich ścian - równe jak z pod igły 
> W związku z powyższym ja osobiście jestem z pracy tej firmy bardzo zadowolona.


Dlatego zawsze trzeba wziąć pod uwagę dwie strony.
Że budowlaniec coś spieprzy ..........hmmm, pewnie częsta sprawa ale że inwestor "szuka w ten sposób oszczędności" pewnie się też zdarza.
pozdr,

----------


## Crisiano

> Jeszcze raz informacja na temat firmy DOM-BUD.


Niezrozumiałe zachowanie p. Jacka spowodowało, iż mimo dogadanego zakresu, ceny itd nie doszło do współpracy. 
Początek marca tego roku. Zapytanie ofertowe, wycena, spotkanie i dogadanie szczegółów prac, rozpoczęcia itd. a następnie słuch o p. Jacku zaginął. Przestał odbierać telefon i nie przesłał umowy na maila jak się umawialiśmy. Dzwoniłem kilka razy z różnych telefonów. 
Dlatego mam mieszane uczucia bo wystarczyło żeby p. Jacek odebrał telefon lub wysłał maila że nie jest już zainteresowany. A tak straciłem czas i ochotę na współpracę. Tak się nie postępuje p. Jacku.

----------


## rapa72

Dotyczy nieprzychylnej opinii o firmie Dom Bud.

Witam,
Zakonczylem budowe domu w Gdyni Wlk Kacku, ktorego stan surowy z dachem wykonala firma Dom Bud.
Pomimo kilku nieporozumien, o ktore nie jest trudno biorac pod uwage zakres i koszt takiego przedsiewziecia nie potwierdzam powyzszej opinii.
Budowa budynku byla prowadzona rzetelnie i terminowo.
Mielismy kilka sprzeczek dotyczacych dachu ale nie spotkalem sie na swojej budowie z brakiem porzadku, zla technologia czy zla wola.
Dlatego jestem sklonny potwierdzic ze Dom Bud solidnie wywiazal sie z budowy.
Pozdrawiam,
Radek P

----------


## rapa72

zakonczylem budowe i wszystko ok. nie mialem negatywnych uwag.

----------


## rapa72

> U nas robiła firma z Wejherowa Rafał Bisewski 501 034 874 terminowo i solidnie razem z GWC . Pozdrawiamy


Potwierdzam.
Rafal Bisewski - porzadny wykonawca.
RadekP

----------


## symbor

W związku z powyższymi opiniami dotyczącymi rzetelności firmy DOM-BUD chyba rzeczywiście Pan Leszek Wiśniewski powinien trafić na czarną listę inwestorów  :no:

----------


## viktor1

Witam.

Jesteśmy już na etapie wykańczania domu, od samego początku korzystaliśmy z białej listy trójmiasto i podajrzewam dzięki temu nigdy nie mieliśmy jakichkolwiek nieporozumień czy kłótni na budowie a wszystkie prace wykonane są bardzo starannie i zgodnie z naszymi oczekiwaniami a co najważniejsze wszyscy wykonawcy byli bardzo uprzejmi i zawsze nawiązywała się miedzy nami nić porozumienia.
Teraz możemy odwdzięczyć się tym samym wpisując firmy które pracowały u nas i świetnie wywiązały się ze swoich obowiązków.
Zacznę od samego początku:

Adaptacja projektu - Bogdanna Ziętek - 501 487 134

Geodeta - Krzysztof Wiśniewski - 501 341 416

Kierownik budowy - Pan Paweł 783 390 084

Prace ziemne - Matbud Rumia - 667 694 004

Stan surowy wraz z więźbą - Grzegorz Get - 694 275 421

Dach wykonawstwo - Maciej Roszman - 601 491 280

Dach materiały - Ambit

Okna - Wik Gdańsk - 58 683-14-75

Brama garażowa - Bertrand -  58 679 69 99

Drzwi - Maszrol - 58 588 18 29 - z tą firmą mieliśmy trochę kłopotów ponieważ drzwi które przywieżli były kompletnie zniszczone... nie podpisaliśmy odbioru i nie zapłaciliśmy a po dwóch tygodniach drzwi zostały wymienione na zupełnie nowe więc na plus.

Instalacje elektryczne - robiliśmy sami :smile: 

Hydraulika oraz wewnętrzne przyłącze gazowe - 601 684 503

Przyłącza wodne i kanalizacyjne - Pan Sławek -516 037 340

Tynki i wylewki - Radosław Krasowski - 513 331 933

Elewacja oraz poddasze Pan Paweł - 503 659 723

Parapety wewnętrzne -  Pomorska fabryka parapetów - 58 663 69 81

Materiały budowlane Matbud oraz wiki bis - obie  hurtownie dały duże rabaty i transport gratis i nigdy nie było problemu ze zwrotami.

Na minus zaliczam firmę Almares Wejherowo gdzie kupowaliśmy stal jak się później okazało sporo przepłaciliśmy...

----------


## Guerlain

Z czystym sumieniem polecam firmę Solidex p. Janusza Mielewczyka. Firma Solidex zrobiła mi docieplenie domu wraz z tynkami oraz wykonała podbitkę. Firma solidna, dokładna, pracują od samego rana bez zbędnych przerw- aż miło było popatrzeć  :smile: . Żadnych niedomówień. I co najważniejsze, zostawili po sobie porządek. Okna i posadzki były  zabezpieczone, naprawdę super. 
POLECAM

----------


## nszablin

> Witamy sąsiadów !!!!
> 
> My też budujemy w Tuchomiu, mamy już stan surowy zamknięty, własnie zbieram oferty hydraulików 
> Nam stan surowy + dach z odeskowaniem  robił Karol Barzowski (www.barzowski.pl). Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni: czysto, szybko, profesionalnie (całe zaplecze mają ze sobą - trzeba dać tylko prąd i wodę ). Jakbyście byli zainteresowani zapraszam na budowę


Witaj,

 Obejrzałem stronkę firmy i bardzo mi się spodobało. Mogłabyś podać cenę za jaką postawili stan surowy + dach z odeskowaniem??? No i ile metrów ma Wasz dom. Bardzo proszę i informację.

 Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

Ponieważ jestem tu debitantem, pozwólcie, że najpierw wszystkich powitam  :smile:  Niestety późno odkryłem to cenne źródło informacji i zdążyłem już  dojść do etapu wykończeniówki. Przejrzałem trochę wcześniejsze wpisy i nie znalazłem żadnego polecanego stolarza. Mam już projekty kuchni i róznych zbudów. Czy ktoś może kogoś polecić? Tylko nie IKEA  :wink:

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witaj,

Coś mi się wydaje kolego że ikea tu niestety króluje .........  :sad:

----------


## evie_ei

Nasz dom również stawiała firma DOM-BUD. Potwierdzam, nie obyło się bez problemów i poprawek i to niemałego kalibru. Jednoczesne prowadzenie kilku budów skutkuje  brakiem czasu na rzetelne dopilnowanie ich. Bilans ogólny prac oceniamy pozytywnie. Kto myśli, że zbuduje dom bezproblemowo, jest w błędzie. 
 Każdy popełnia błędy. P.Jacek nie dyskutował, tylko szybko je naprawiał. 
Potwierdzam też, że nie odbiera telefonów  /choć bezpośrednio w czasie trwania budowy nie było problemów z kontaktem/.
Czy powinien znaleźć się na białej liście? Nie wiem...Na czarnej z pewnością nie.

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

Witam
Zaglądam tu w nadziei na podpowiedź w kwestii wykonania mebli....bezskutecznie niestety....naprawdę nikt nic nie może polecić? Zachwalany przez znajomych stolarz ma długie terminy..... :sad: 
I przy okazji dołączę kilka słów nt. DOM-BUD.......popieram opinię "przedmówcy". Ani biała ani czarna lista. Chociaż moje ogólne odczucia niestety  raczej  negatywne. Wykończeniówkę zleciłem małej prywatnej firmie i jak narazie jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem jakości.

.

----------


## toms90

Witam! 

Właśnie zakończyłem urządzanie domu.

Chciałbym polecić wykonawców, z których jestem zadowolony.

-* instalacje elektryczne*- _Artur Lekner, Progress Electric z Somonina, tel.693 846 523_
- *stolarka (meble i drzwi)* - _Zakład Stolarski Grzegorz Szmit z okolic Sierakowic, tel. 504-295-972_
  (ma czasami długie terminy, ale solidny i dokładny)

Czy ktoś może polecić mi jakąś solidną firmę do włożenia dachu ??? (blachodachówka)

----------


## toms90

Witam! 
co do zapytania o polecenie kogoś w kwestii wykonania mebli.
Polecam jak dzisiaj wpisałem na białą listę - Zakład Stolarski Grzegorz Szmit z okolic Sierakowic 504-295-972.
Jest młody, ale solidny i dokładny. Na meble nie czekałem długo, bo zrobił je w ciągu 2 tyg.
A z drzwiami to się ustawiłem w kolejce, ale mimo wszystko miło się teraz patrzy, warto było  :big grin:  nie ma się do czego przyczepić.

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

> Witam! 
> co do zapytania o polecenie kogoś w kwestii wykonania mebli.
> Polecam jak dzisiaj wpisałem na białą listę - Zakład Stolarski Grzegorz Szmit z okolic Sierakowic 504-295-972.
> Jest młody, ale solidny i dokładny. Na meble nie czekałem długo, bo zrobił je w ciągu 2 tyg.
> A z drzwiami to się ustawiłem w kolejce, ale mimo wszystko miło się teraz patrzy, warto było  nie ma się do czego przyczepić.


Dzięki, ale czy można gdzieś zobaczyć jakieś jego realizacje, bo w necie nie znalazłem strony tego zakładu.........

----------


## toms90

Do: Rzeźbiarz

Przesyła na życzenie mailem...

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

Hmmm.....dziwne to jakieś......adres mailowy tej stolarni też nigdzie nie dostępny.......ale dzięki za chęci  :wink:

----------


## Alicja70

Witamy wszystkich
Przez cały okres budowy naszego domu korzystaliśmy z tego forum, dlatego teraz dzielimy się naszym doświadczeniem ku zadowoleniu kolejnych zmagających się z budową  :wink: 
Nasze typy na białą listę to:
- JARBUD J.Pobłocki - stan surowy
- MEGA BUD z Rumi - okna
- Rafał Richert - dach
- Stanisław Pstrąg - wykończeniówka
 trwają jeszcze  prace stolarskie i brukarskie więc nie chcemy "chwalić dnia przed zachodem"  :wink: 
 Alicja i Adam

----------


## AWgdynia

Witam
Ja również szczęśliwie ( co nie znaczy, że bez problemów) dotarłem prawie do końca budowy.
Korzystałem z forum, ale nie chwaliłem dnia przed zachodem słońca.

Teraz szukam dobrego stolarza oraz jak ktoś może polecić firmę, która robi szyby- prysznice pod wymiar, bardzo byłbym wdzięczny za namiary.
Poszukuję również kogoś od ogrodów zimą chciałbym zlecić projekt do wykonania, a wiosną realizację. w ogrodzie ma być też ziemianka i wędzarnia może ktoś robił u siebie i może kogoś sprawdzonego polecić?

----------


## AWgdynia

a co do ekip, które mogę polecić to na pewno:

wylewki: Marek Serafin, http://www.mesbud.pl
wykończeniówka: bracia Arek i Wojtek Gurscy- naprawdę miła współpraca i najwyższy poziom usług
hydraulik, ogrzewanie: firma Migel
rekuperacja z gwc i odkurzacz centralny: firma Aircomfort z Gdyni http://aircomfort.pl

----------


## Alicja70

Do Rzeźbiarz i AWgdynia:
Namiary na poleconego mi stolarza  przesyłam na priv. Na liście, jak wspomniałam, umieszczę po zakończeniu ( jeszcze jakiś tydzień).Jak narazie wszystko bardzo dobrze. Widziałam wcześniejsze realizacje tej firmy, wysoka jakość i cena do tej jakości adekwatna. Pozdrawiam

----------


## monika9030

> Do Rzeźbiarz i AWgdynia:
> Namiary na poleconego mi stolarza  przesyłam na priv. Na liście, jak wspomniałam, umieszczę po zakończeniu ( jeszcze jakiś tydzień).Jak narazie wszystko bardzo dobrze. Widziałam wcześniejsze realizacje tej firmy, wysoka jakość i cena do tej jakości adekwatna. Pozdrawiam


Witam
  Alicja70 ja poproszę  o namiar na stolarza, dzieki z gory

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

> Do Rzeźbiarz i AWgdynia:
> Namiary na poleconego mi stolarza  przesyłam na priv. Na liście, jak wspomniałam, umieszczę po zakończeniu ( jeszcze jakiś tydzień).Jak narazie wszystko bardzo dobrze. Widziałam wcześniejsze realizacje tej firmy, wysoka jakość i cena do tej jakości adekwatna. Pozdrawiam


Alicja,
Wielkie dzięki..... :big grin:

----------


## Spartankaa

Szukam dobrego stolarza do zrobienia drzwi wewnętrznych w domku. Najlepiej z okolic Starogardu-Tczewa. Może ktoś polecić sprawdzony zakład? Z góry dziękuje.

Beata

----------


## evie_ei

Z tych okolic nie mam stolarza, ale trochę z dalszych też zrobią. Drzwi zewnętrzne robił nam p. Mirosław Pipka, chwalony na forum. Drzwi zrobił bardzo dokładnie-teraz robi nam do wnętrz piwnicy. Drzwi wewnętrzne robiła nam duża firma Stolpol, przedstawiciel w naszym rejonie-Juliusz Kuncio / p. Mirosław nie robi białych, a ja się uparłam na biel/. Takie jak chciałam, według życzenia. Próbki opasek do drzwi przywozili kilka razy, aż trafili z frezem w mój gust.  Jedyne co przysporzyło mi nieco kłopotu to zawiasy 15-ki, jakie montują. Mam teraz problem z dopasowaniem nakładek na nie.Trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę na początku. Ceny były też do zaakceptowania. 
Są w stanie zrealizować indywidualne, dziwne projekty /zrobili mi drzwi nietypowe,małe do garderoby córki wyglądające jak lustro w ramie. Robili nam również schody; też uwzględnili indywidualny projekt na słupki i tralki. 
Ewa

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

moja propozycja na białą listę to profesjonalistki od wnętrz - Sikorska & Kiryłowicz architekci

----------


## AWgdynia

Rzeźbiarz pochwał się efektami prac architektów

----------


## AWgdynia

Alicja dzięki.

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

> Rzeźbiarz pochwał się efektami prac architektów


pochwalę się, tylko stolarz mi potrzebny, żeby był efekt końcowy.........

----------


## Grzegorz_Puck

Witam.
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę MAKA-BUD p. Wojtka Trafankowskiego (500468739). Wykończenie i zabudowy k-g, szpachlowanie, malowanie wszystko dokładnie wykonane i przede wszystkim poprawnie technologicznie. Zaczęli od poddasza docieplenie wełną, położenie podłogi, zamknięcie płytami k-g, a skończyli na położeniu łazienek i paneli w całym domu. Miła atmosfera i fachowość. Pozdrawiam i polecam  :smile:

----------


## anikap

z całym szacunkiem- pierwszy post i już polecam. . .

----------


## wojtek_bud

> z całym szacunkiem- pierwszy post i już polecam. . .


Anikap ...........hmm no niestety coraz częściej tak jest.  No ........... trudno!

pozdr,

----------


## SAG

Gorąco polecam firmę AMAR z Połchowa (powiat Pucki).
Zamawiałem u nich ponad 30 okien firmy VETREX i PETECKI wraz z montażem.
TERMIN: zgodnie z umową
OKNA: zgodnie z umową
KONTAKT: bezproblemowy. 

Teraz zamawiam u nich drzwi zewnętrzne GERDY...

----------


## Alicja70

Witam wszystkich....po małej przerwie......
Do naszej listy rekomendowanych przez nas wykonawców dopisuję Pracownię Stolarską DJB Pana Bielińskiego. Polecam  :smile: 
Alicja

----------


## kartomjac

Witam Forumowiczów, szukam osoby z Gdyni i okolic do zaprojektowania przyłącza wod-kan i gazowego ; rury w ulicy, (jakie są obecnie stawki?).
Wesołych Świąt

----------


## Asiz

Kochani forumowicze. Chcialabym prosic Was o pomoc w znalezieniu solidnej firmy lub osoby ktora zamontuje balustrady (szklo samonosne montowane do czola antresoli) mam teego ok 5 mb. Domek w Mostach. Dizekuje Wam za pomoc. Asia

----------


## wojtek_bud

Hej Asiz,

Sprawdź w BHS 58 551 08 22.
powodzenia

----------


## kacprin

Wybudowałem do tej pory dom w stanie surowym i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę JARBUD z Gościcina jako głównego wykonawcę.
Budowa przebiegła sprawnie bardzo szybko i bez najmniejszych komplikacji. Pan Jarek właściciel firmy nie tylko pilnuje wykonania prac zgodnie z projektem ale również doradza w sprawach technicznych co przy braku doświadczenia u inwestora pomaga podjąć wiele decyzji. W czasie budowy kilkakrotnie próbowałem znaleźć jak najtaniej materiały jednak z cenami jakie jest w stanie w hurtowniach uzyskać Pan Jarek przestałem szukać.
W chwili obecnej czekam na okna, instalacje a następnie rozpoczną się prace związane z tynkami, wylewkami i z pewnością znowu zdecyduję się na firmę JARDBUD.
Dla zainteresowanych kontakt: 
JARBUD 504199182.

----------


## Jolka987

Witam . Mój Domek budował Pan Krzysztof Lejkowski .
Jest to stan surowy otwarty łącznie z dachem deski i papa .Posprzątany plac budowy .
 Pan Krzysztof porozumiewał się z moim kierownikiem budowy bez problemu.
Polecam  Pana Krzysztofa Lejkowskiego 600-196-798 z Przodkowa.

----------


## Artur_3Miasto

kacprin,
Namiar na p. Jarka to jedno,ale proszę powiedz gdzie można obejrzeć wyniki jego pracy, t.j. gdzie Twój dom stoi?

----------


## manolis

> Witam Forumowiczów, szukam osoby z Gdyni i okolic do zaprojektowania przyłącza wod-kan i gazowego ; rury w ulicy, (jakie są obecnie stawki?).
> Wesołych Świąt


mi projekt przyłącza gazowego i instalacji do pozwolenia na budowę robił Feta z Redy, tel. 600 356 295
było to w zeszłym roku cena 600 PLN

projekt wod-kan, nie pamiętam czy z przyłączem, ale pewnie tak, z Wejherowa tel. 662 027 157

----------


## kartomjac

manolis-dzięki

----------


## Ania_i_Piotr

http://www.lumen.gda.pl/
Robiłem u nich balustrady. Polecam
Proszę rozmawiać tylko z szefem. Pani na obsłudze niezbyt obrotna.

----------


## Di.Di

Z czasem się o tym dowiedzieliśmy, ale i część położona pod okiem Pana Gawędy była/jest spartolona.

----------


## symbor

> Z czasem się o tym dowiedzieliśmy, ale i część położona pod okiem Pana Gawędy była/jest spartolona.


My również prowadziliśmy rozmowy z Desto ale ich oferta był dla nas zbyt chaotyczna i mało dokładna. Zrezygnowaliśmy  a teraz po tych wpisach bardzo się cieszymy :wiggle:  Przykro, że macie kłopoty

----------


## dobrzyn22

Witam szanownych forumowiczów.

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za podanie namiarów, do dobrego i sprawdzonego *kierownika budowy*, który *zna się na domach drewnianych* (konstrukcja szkieletowa)

Budowa będzie w GDYNI

Przeglądałem forum ,ale nie znalazłem lepszego wątku - jakby co proszę o podanie odpowiedniego linku

PS. wątek ważny do odwołania

wątek już nieważny - w razie potrzeby służę namiarami na kierownika

----------


## Gieronimo

> Czy możecie podać namiary na tego Pana hydraulika i tynkarza z przodkowa??


Nie polecam hydraulika Łagi z Przodkowa - bardzo drogi i do tego partacz nastawiony na kasę - zrobi Wam instalację, ale jeżeli coś nie będzie tak, wypnie się na Was!

----------


## Kasia i Krzyś

Polecam firmę do zrobienia kominka KOM-PLEX 513-006-233 . Firma rodzinna , wykonawca doradzający i myślący . Mamy kominek w stylu nowoczesnym .

----------


## Zniek

Jeżeli chodzi o hydraulika to mogę polecić pana Pawła Dawidowskiego  z Sierakowic dokańczał umie instalacje po innym hydrauliku i wszystko ok . 


> Nie polecam hydraulika Łagi z Przodkowa - bardzo drogi i do tego partacz nastawiony na kasę - zrobi Wam instalację, ale jeżeli coś nie będzie tak, wypnie się na Was!

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

Witam wszystkich
Z polecenia forum skorzystałem z usług Pracowni Stolarskiej Pana Dariusza Bielińskiego. Dopisuję się niniejszym pod poprzednią pozytywną opinią o tym wykonawcy. To moja kolejna kandydatura na "białą listę"

----------


## daro31ie

Bardzo proszę o podpowiedź. Szukam solidnej ekipy do układania bruku. Proszę o namiary

----------


## darass86

Witam, 
Polecacie jakąś solidną ekipę do wykonania więźby dachowej + deski i papa, budowa we Władysławowie. Ewentualnie jakiś dobry tartak. Będę wdzięczny

----------


## Lutek1234

Na obecnym etapie mogę polecić

1. Zet-Bud p.Zelewski / SSO. Ekipa bardzo dobrze zarządzana, sprawna, kulturalna, słowna. Żadnego problemu ze zmianami lub z robotami dodatkowymi jakie zaszły w trakcie prac.  Prace wykonali w terminie, platnosc zgodnie z umową, żadnego kombinowania. 

2. Progress Electric Artur Lekner z Somonina. Instalacje elektryczne, teletechniczne i alarmowa. Zdecydowanie polecam. Ekipa bardzo sprawna, z dużą wiedzą, kulturalna i słowna. Prace wykonali w terminie, zgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną. Separacja pomiędzy 230V i kablami teletechnicznymi, puszki w poziomie, okablowanie zgodnie z moimi wymaganiami w bruzdach, rozdzielnia połączona starannie. Instalacja alarmowa zaprojektowana przez p. Artura z powiadamianiem i sterowaniem przez telefon *Satel*.

----------


## BW***R

Godni polecenia z mojego doświadczenia:
1.Stan surowy :
Rafał Błaszkowski 697-287-878 - wyjątkowa ekipa (z białej listy)
Sławek Zelewski (zet-bud) 783-473-778 - bez zarzutu (z białej listy)
2.Geodeta : Jacek Baczyński (niestety wyjechał)
3.Koparka : Tomex 603-556-056 - jedyny myślący koparkowy którego nie trzeba pilnować
4.Piach : Gabrex 665 783 112 - dobre ceny i uczciwie wypełnione wywrotki
5.Architekt : Justyna Kalinowska 510-140-555 - wyjątkowe pomysły i niesamowita wiedza
6.Tynki i posadzki : Kazimierz Wicki 693-379-089 - bez zarzutu (z białej listy)
7.Elewacja : Krzysztof Mikucki 666-842-520 - bez zarzutu
8.Elektryka : Krzysztof Dombrowski 698-128-722 - bardzo dobre ceny i solidna robota (z białej listy)
9.Okna i bramy : Elmir : 501-080-347 - dobre doradztwo i ceny
10.Materiały budowlane : Patoka Lublewo 511-157-248 - można się fajnie dogadać (ale to pewnie zależy od miejsca w którym budujemy)
Dużo prac wykonuję we własnym zakresie więc dlatego nie na wszystkie prace jestem w stanie polecić.

Aktualnie szukam :
Ogrodzenie : jak na razie jakaś pustynia, ceny z kosmosu : będę wdzięczny za namiar na sprawdzonego wykonawcę
Kostka : może ktoś może polecić sprawdzonego wykonawcę?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtek_bud

Witam,

Jestem po awarii  :sad:  Chciałem przywiesić dodatkowe półki w spiżarni ( na świąteczne wypieki  :smile:  ) i przewierciłem rurę  :sad:  ......ale się lało!!
Potrzebuję fachowca od wykończeń, zalało ścianę i podłogę, płyta karton-gips dziura po naprawie hydraulika!
Przy okazji, *hydraulik Pan Tomek 798-198-919* przyjechał wczoraj wieczorem mimo późnej pory i "uratował sytuację". Polecam 100%!

Proszę o namiary na "wykończeniowca".

Wesołych i .......SUCHYCH Świąt  :smile: 

Wojtek,

----------


## evie_ei

> Godni polecenia z mojego doświadczenia:
> 
> 4.Piach : Gabrex 665 783 112 - dobre ceny i uczciwie wypełnione wywrotki
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A my kupiliśmy w Gabrexie ziemię wzbogaconą o spore ilości kolorowych szkiełek, kawałków ceramiki. Tak, żeby ładniej było, barwniej i błyszcząco w ogrodzie. 
Do tej pory znajdujemy i wybieramy

----------


## bob budujący

Zna ktos dobrego niedrogiego kierownika budowy - okolice wejherowa

----------


## wojtek_bud

Ale po co ci dwóch kierowników budowy?

1. Dobry
2. Niedrogi

Bo "2 w 1" bez szans kolego.

pozdr,

----------


## luna_r

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:
MURARZ- DOMBUD Jacek Szymichowski- bardzo dobry fachowiec: bardzo uczciwy, rzetelny, konkretny, doradzi kiedy potrzeba i uwaga! czyta projekt, sprawdza czy nie ma błędów w projekcie, dobra organizacja pracy, ekipa wchodzi jedna po drugiej i wszyscy dokładnie wiedzą co mają robić. Jego pracownicy są bardzo dokładni i staranni. Wybudował mi dom w stanie surowym z dachem (odeskowanie i papa) i ma świetnych cieśli. Tani nie jest, ale warto, bo nie ma potem żadnych problemów, nieprzewidzianych wydatków ani opóźnień. tel.506 051 021 
DEKARZ - Pan Piotr Gafka z Gościcina tel.604 246 721. Bardzo solidny, terminowy i w przystępnej cenie. Dach SUPER, SUPER!!!!
REKUPERACJA - Pan Rafał Bisewski tel.501 034 874 znaleziony na "białej liście" i faktycznie w 100% godny polecenia.
ELEKTRYK - Lech Koc tel.606 968 784 Kładł mi instalację elektryczną, kable pod media i alarm. Co się później okazało przewidział i uwzględnił wiele rzeczy, których ja nie przewidziałabym sama nigdy. Szybko i fachowo.
ZDUN- Byczkowski Wojciech tel.501 120 448 Stawiał mi kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza i tradycyjny piec kaflowy (chlebowy). Z obu piecy jestem bardzo zadowolona, dobrze grzeją i ładne wyszły (kafle piecowe). Solidny i terminowy.
OKNA I BRAMA GARAŻOWA- MEGABUD Rumia tel.501 228 741 Dobry kontakt, bezproblemowo i sprawnie. 
Do wykonania prac przez tynkarzy i pana od wylewek mam pewne zastrzeżenia, więc ich nie polecę. Hydraulik to totalna katastrofa, trafi na "czarną listę" bo zasłużył sobie w pełni. Resztę fachowców wpiszę jak ich pracę "przetestuję" , czyli za jakiś czas.

----------


## pillproof

Szukam dobrego dekarza do położenia blachy modułowej. Mój zrezygnował- może to dobrze?
 Dach w kształcie litery T z dwoma lukarnami i 4 oknami połaciowymi, ok 320m2.
Możecie polecić kogoś DOBREGO?

----------


## wschod-sl

Witam serdecznie,

W związku z tym, że większość firm, z usług których korzystałam pochodzi z Białej Listy Wykonawców Trójmiasto czuję się zobowiązana podzielić z Wami swoimi doświadczeniami 
Dom powstał w Bojanie, jest obecnie na etapie stanu deweloperskiego.
I tak:

*Kierownik budowy* – Jerzy Kotkowski 601 968 037, człowiek z Bojana, dla budujących się w tych okolicach polecam – kierownik na każde wezwanie, bez zastrzeżeń.

*Stan surowy z więźbą dachową, tynki, wylewki, cekolowanie, docieplenie* - JAR-BUD Jarosław Pranczk 504 199 182 – Świetny fachowiec, sam kieruje i nadzoruje prace, często sam bierze w ręcę narzędzia i „niech się mury pną do góry”.  Nie wyobrażam sobie budowy bez niego. Zajmuję się zakupem materiałów i ich dostawą na budowę – ceny niezwykle konkurencyjne. Przeróbki w czasie budowy nie są dla niego problemem. Doradztwo i trafne porady techniczne w cenie  Naprawdę polecam !

*Dach* – dachówka kupiona w Matelbudzie, dekarz Mirosław Bojke. 531 644 725, polecam bez zastrzeżeń.

*Elektryka* – Artur Lekner 693 846 523 http://progresselectric.pl/index.html - Ktoś wcześniej napisał na forum: „wystarczy obejrzeć zdjęcia z ich strony.. z układania kabli zrobili sztukę.. wszystko z milimetrowa dokładnością” – idealnie odzwierciedla charakterystykę pracy Pana Artura i jego ekipy. Duże doświadczenie, wsparcie techniczne, wychwycił wszystkie braki w naszym projekcie. Nigdy nie było problemu z przeróbkami, pracami dodatkowymi, wszystko w bardzo rozsądnych cenach. Naprawdę polecam!

*Hydraulika* – Wod-bud Żukowo, na chwilę obecną wykonana została I faza (rozłożenie instalacji) – wszystko w porządku, czekamy na II etap, więcej napiszę po uruchomieniu kotłowni.

*Brama garażowa* – Betidom, bez zastrzeżeń.
*
Drzwi zewnętrzne* – KMT, bez zastrzeżeń.

W razie dodatkowych pytań służę pomocą 

----------


## monikarumia

Hej,

Chciałam polecić Pana Mietka Czaję z Somonina. On i jego ekipa - super murarze. Ja buduję w Rumi, skomplikowany projekt, mnóstwo zbrojenia, podciągów, nadciągów. Pan Mietek jest też specjalistą od żelbetów (mój dom stoi na płycie żelbetowej 1,5 wys.). Pan Mietek miał początkowo budować tylko płytę żelbetową bo na resztę już wcześniej umówiłam się z ekipą z Kartuz - Wojtka Kordy - ale jak przyszło co do czego - Pan Wojtek nie podjął się bo za trudny temat. Pan Mietek więc wkroczył do akcji dalej i z planem konstrukcyjnym w rękach po mistrzowsku radzi sobie z budową bez najmniejszych problemów. Potrafi wychwycić błędy w projekcie. Obecnie stawiają mi już ściany piętra. Ekipa młodych fachowców pracuje po 10 godzin dziennie i dodatkowo w soboty. Przyjechali do pracy nawet 1 maja co mnie zaskoczyło. Na terenie budowy panuje niesamowity porządek, zawsze po sobie sprzątają. Mili, rzetelni, fachowi. Kierowniczka budowy Pani Helena - też ma b. pozytywną opinie o ich pracy.
Telefon do Pana Mietka - jakby ktoś życzył: 602 643 777 (u mnie jest on prawie do końca maja) Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## Alicja70

Potrzebuję ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z klinkieru oraz wyłożenia kostki brukowej. Czy ktoś mi może coś polecić? Będę wdzięczna  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Potrzebuję ekipy do wykonania ogrodzenia z klinkieru oraz wyłożenia kostki brukowej. Czy ktoś mi może coś polecić? Będę wdzięczna


To jest lista polecanych. Gdy zaczną się tu ukazywac takie ogłoszenia, lista stanie się nieprzejrzysta. 
Albo przejrzyj ten wątek samodzielnie, by poszukać namiarów, albo popytaj na lokalnej grupie budujących.

----------


## Bartek1973

Witam,

Pisze po raz pierwszy na forum chociaz bylem tu wielokrotnie wczesniej szukajac wykonawcow. Postanowilem napisac liczac ze moge pomoc tym ktorzy zaczynaja budowac tak jak ja kiedys. Wiem jak wiele skorzystalem z opini innych a na ekipach ktore wzialem dzieki forum rowniez sie nie zawiodlem.
Aktualnie bede zaczynal elewacje i jestem w trakcie wykonczenia wnetrza. Jak to na budowie nie obylo sie bez zgrzytow i nie wszystko poszlo jakbym sobie zyczyl ale biorac pod uwage ze to moj pierwszy dom a nie znam nikogo kto bylby w 100% zadowolony po ukonczeniu budowy naleze chyba do grupy szczesciarzy....Mam nadzieje ze dalej bedzie tak samo.

SSO - Firma DOMBUD a wlasciwie Jacek Szymichowski. Ktos wczesniej pisal na forum ze nie chodzi a biega po budowie i moge to potwierdzic. Czlowiek konkretny, uczciwy i dbajacy o klienta. Rowniez co rzadkie w tej branzy terminowy. Troche szorstki w obejsciu i zaganiany na codzien bo ciagnie kilka budow w tym samym czasie ale rzetelny, czytajacy projekt, sluzacy pomoca i gotowy rozwiazywac problemy jesli sie takowe pojawia. Uczciwie moge powiedziec, ze nie zawiodlem sie na nim i jego ekipach (chociaz uwazam ze im wiecej czasu jest na budowie tym lepiej dla projektu) i jesli bede kiedys budowal nastepny dom to napewno zadzwnie do Jacka Szymichowskiego i Dombudu. Pan Jacek gdy jest na budowie robota idzie pelna para. Czlowiek ktory sam pracuje najciezej w calej swojej ekipie. Po tym jak zbudowal mi stan surowy korzystalem z uslug Dombudu kilkukrotnie i wtedy najbardziej przekonalem sie ze mozna na nich liczyc bo nigdy nie odmowil pomocy. W sytuacjach problematycznych  Pan Jacek nie dyskutuje tylko zawsze przychyla sie do potrzeb klienta i dba o to zeby inwestor byl zadowolony. Dba bardzo o reputacje swoja i Dombudu co daje inwestorowi gwarancje dobrej wspolpracy.  Polecam.

Kierownik budowy -Tomasz Pozarowszczyk. Wielokrotnie korzystalem z jego doswiadczen i porad. On rowniez doradzal mi przy wyborze wykonawcow i musze powiedziec, ze nigdy sie nie zawiodlem. Bardzo dobry kontakt. Uczciwy,  terminowy. 

Elektryka- Piotr Jelinski. Dokladny, uczciwy. Bardzo dobry kontakt. Potrafi doradzic. Nie udaje ze wie jesli nie czuje sie na silach co ja osobiscie poczytuje jako duzy atut. Zna sie na swojej pracy.  

Dach- Rafal Lis. Profesjonalista. Punktualny, dokladny, potrafiacy radzic sobie z nietypowymi sytuacjami....ale nie tani.

Hydraulika - Eko termika -  Viessman. Kompleksowo, poprawnie za normalne pieniadze. Bardzo dobry kontakt z klientem. 

Posadzki- Mateusz firma Largo wspolpracujaca z firma Lafarge - posadzki alhydrytowe.  

Tynki- Wicki - poprawnie, rowno.  Chociaz moj wykonczeniowiec mowil ze troche malo cementu bo sie sypia...?  

Wentylacja/Klimatyzacja - Tora Czestochowa - dobre ceny za najlepszy na rynku sprzet. Dobry kontakt z klientem.

----------


## michalc

Polecam pana Jarzębskiego z Karsina, który wywiercił mi studnię (nr 692257365). Pomimo problemów z samowypływem ekipa ogarnęła temat dodatkowo robiąc we własnym zakresie głowicę studni - te "sklepowe" się nie sprawdziły przy tym ciśnieniu wody. Ekipa ma odpowiednie papiery na wiercenie i współpracuje z geologami.

pozdrawiam
michalC

----------


## obasiao

*Gurscy Arkadiusz i Wojciech 880 675 181* zdecydowanie polecam do wykończeniówki. U mnie Panowie Gurscy robili łazienki, kładli płytki, cekolowali i malowali ściany, ocieplali i wykańczali poddasze. Wszystko jest zrobione bardzo starannie. Współpraca super.

----------


## renia.m

witam, TYNKI WEWNĘTRZNE - chciałabym gorąco polecić ekipę pana *Zbigniewa Toporka tel. 507 551 902.*   U mnie grupą kierował pan Adam, pracujący dla Z.Toprka. wykonywaliśmy  tynki cementowo-wapienne kładzione maszynowo. Chłopcy  położyli to po prostu pięknie, dodam że tynki nie wymagają już cekolowania są gładkie i równe. Panowie,  bardzo dziękuje za profesjonalizm. Współpraca z szefem, czyli P.Zbyszkiem Toporek też układała się bardzo dobrze.

----------


## symbor

Szukam kogoś, kto w przystępnej cenie wykona nam przód ogrodzenia. Na forum znalazłam tylko 2 wpisy polecające z wcześniejszych lat. Dajcie namiary na swoje sprawdzone, godne polecenia "płotowe" ekipy  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## naszslodki

z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić firmę* KAROL - Karol Barzowski.*
własnie skończyli dzisiaj stan surowy otwarty i w zasadzie tylko tym sie zajmuja.
jednym słowem REWELACJA! 
przez cała budowe zadnych problemow, przeszlismy przez to zupelnie *bezstresowo*.
a gdyby chciec sie zaglebic w szczegoly to to co w nich bardzo cenimy.
*uczciwosc* - konkretna i uczciwa osoba.
*terminowosc* - zaczeli i skonczyli przed wyznaczonym terminem
*swietna organizacja pracy* - wszystko chodzi jak w zegareczku, ekipa bardzo zgrana! spedzalismy sporo czasu na budowie i nie ma zadnego ociagania sie, kazdy wie czym ma sie zajac. Właściciel, Karol, pracuje z ludzmi, ma ich caly czas na oku.
*czystosc* - wogole nie czulam sie jak na budowei, wszystko wysprzatanie, poukladane, wyczyszczone. 
*doradztwo* - w czasie budowy wiele razy podpowiedzieli co i jak mozna poprawic by dom byl bardziej funkcjonalny np otwor na schody na strych w projekcie 55x78 wogole nie zrocilismy na to uwagi, Karol popowiedzial by powiekszyc i na szczescie to zauwazyl - tak zrobilsimy i mamy wygodne 70x130.
*dyspozycyjnosc* - jest w 100% dla inwestora, jestesmy dosc wymagajacy i musial wiele z nami rozmawiac, tlumaczyc itd, wiele razy po godzinach pracy, wieczorami i w weekendy.
*szanujacy pieniadze inwestora -* nie byuduje po to by zbudowac, buduje jak dla siebie! stara sie, zwraca uwage na kazdy drobiazg, nie tylko po to by "zaliczyc" kolejna robote... ma siwadomosc tego ze ludzie czesto sie zapozyczaja na cale zycie na taki dom i nie mozna nic spie.. bo oni z tym zostaja - ktory wykonawca o tym mysli?
*precyzyjne wykonanie* - pomierzylismy z mezem odleglosci scian, wyskosci stropow w roznych miesjcach i roznica byla 2mm i maksymalnie 4mm - kierownik budowy pod wrazeniem, a nawiasem mowiac, bedzie sie sam budowal niedlugo i powiedzial ze nie widzi u siebie innej ekipy jak Karol.
cena - najtanszy nie jest, ale nadrozysz tez nie... jest po srodku. ale jak chce sie miec tanio to pozniej jeszcze raz tyle zaplacimy np za tynki na krzywych scianach.
a Karol naprawde, bije od niego szczerosc i uczciwosc... jak go sie pozna i zobaczy jego budowy nie mozna sobie wyobrazic innej ekipy
ja moge go jedynie polecic, aaa i jesli ktos chce szybko to niech lapie terminy bo jest nieco rozchwytywany  :smile:  

coz jeszcze moge powiedziec? dzisiaj zakonczylismy wspolprace a juz za nimi tesknie  :smile:  az leza sie w oku kreci...

----------


## karolinal

Bardzo ale to bardzo polecam super *projektantke wnetrz,* która nie zdziera milionów za projekt, a co jeszcze pilnuje projektu do konca wykonania. Jest w kontakcie z wykonawcami ktorych kontroluje, aby wszystko bylo ok. Namiar na nią : *Katarzyna (inter.adore) 793-361-717*

----------


## Elfir

> Bardzo ale to bardzo polecam super *projektantke wnetrz,*


I nawet zdjęcia nie wkleisz by pokazać jej fachowość? 
Bo takie polecenie jednopostowca ma wartośc zerową.

----------


## krolwesoly

skąd jest ta babka, ma jakieś portfolio??

----------


## TAR

> skąd jest ta babka, ma jakieś portfolio??


skoro to watek biala lista TROJMIASTO to jak myslisz? :cool:

----------


## KasiaRekowo

Witam dom budowany był w Rekowie Górnym.

Firma budowlana JARBUD została nam polecona i nie zawiedliśmy się. Pan Jarek właściciel firmy to rzetelny i sumienny fachowiec, zawsze służy Swoją radą i doświadczeniem. Firma JARBUD wszystkie swoje prace związane z domem wykonała solidnie i w terminie. Współpraca z firmą pana Jarka przebiegła bezproblemowo (można spać spokojnie).
W skrócie: Jesteśmy zadowoleni i polecamy niezdecydowanym.
Kontakt: JARBUD 504 199 182

----------


## madga1

polecam p. Mariusza z firmy MK INTERIORS Z GDAŃSKA , BARDZO DOKŁADNIE ROBI PODWIESZANE SUFITY I ŚCIANKI, WSZYSTKO JEST RÓWNE, SUPER WYSZPACHLOWANE I POMALOWANE, NA CZAS, PROFESJONALNY WYKONAWCA, ZNA SIĘ NA SWOJEJ PRACY, DORADZI, NA PRAWDĘ POLECAM NR TEL 512435150

----------


## Birkut

Witam!
Czy ktoś zna firmę dekarską MAR-DACH z Lęborka. Jakieś opinie?

----------


## kubakotelon

Jest to mój pierwszy wpis na tym forum i cieszę się, że wyrazi pozytywną opinię na temat firmy *DRY-POL*, z której usług korzystałem walcząc z wilgocią i grzybem w domu. Fachowość, terminowość, a przede wszystkim świetne podejście do klienta, bo Panowie wytłumaczyli mi łopatologicznie co będą robić i jak to wpłynie na moje mieszkanie. Po tym, jak skutecznie usunęli pleśn kupiłem u nich osuszacz Trotec TTK100, kóry też serdecznie polecam.

----------


## JOANNA I JUŻ

,

----------


## JOANNA I JUŻ

ELEKTRYK. Polecamy Pana Artura Leknera z Somonina 693846523 www.progresselectric.pl
Ekipa z dużą wiedzą, kulturalna i sympatyczna. Wszystko wykonali według umowy bardzo starannie i fachowo. Dziękujemy Joanna i Tomasz.

----------


## [email protected]

Skończyłem dwa miesiące temu prace związane z wykonaniem elewacji , wykańczanie poddasza użytkowego ( płyty ) i szpachlowanie i gruntowanie ścian wewnętrznych  pod farbę końcową. Wszystkie prace zleciłem kompleksowo firmie Solidex z Sierakowic którą polecam.. Firma Solidex z Sierakowic zajmująca się wykonywaniem elewacji zewnętrznych i wykańczaniem poddaszy użytkowych. Wysoka precyzja wykonywanych prac . Właściciel firmy pan Janusz jest osobą z dużym doświadczeniem zawodowym i zawsze ma na celu dobro klienta i poprawność wykonywanej pracy. Prace są wykonywane z dużą dbałością o zabezpieczenie elementów już zamontowanych np. okna , opierzenia , rynny . Jeżeli są jakieś błędy wykonawcze poprzednich wykonawców które wpływają na estetykę jego pracy klient jest o tym informowany zanim zostanie rozpoczęta praca i znajduje rozwiązanie poprawy zaistniałej sytuacji. Ekipa solidna dbająca o czystość miejsca pracy oraz każdy pracownik wykonuje określone prace w których się specjalizuje co zapewnia wysoką ich jakość.W sprawie wykańczania poddaszy polecam w szczególność na trudne skosy z wieloma płaszczyznami . Dodatkowo firma wykonuje też prace malarskie wraz ze szpachlowanie ścian bardzo polecam.

----------


## n-ta

A ja bardzo się zawiodłam na polecanej tu firmie. Pan Krencki wykonał nam tynki, za które zapłaciliśmy ponad 8 tys. (około 40 zł/m2). Tynki zaczęły pękać już w trakcie schnięcia. Pan Krencki zignorował pisemną reklamację a odkąd dowiedział się o pęknięciach przestał odbierać telefony...

----------


## sebas0075

Witam!

Właśnie wykańczamy nasze mieszkanie.
Połowę domu postawiliśmy własnymi siłami.
Co do elementów wykończenia, skorzystaliśmy z firm które wymienialiście już na forum (dzięki za dobrych fachowców):

Elektryczne - *Progress Electric Artur Lekner* - żadnych niejasności, solidnie i sprawnie.
Robił nam Teletechnikę, Alarm z inteligentną instalacją, Elektryka 
www.progresselectric.pl  tel.693 846 523 
Towar kupowaliśmy po części sami z Hurtowni BS Electric z Kościerzyny, bardzo miło i fajnie doradzono nam w doborze oświetlenia i kontaktów.
www.bselectric.pl

Co do mebli i drzwi to korzystamy z fajnego* stolarza Grzegorza Szmit* z Mojuszewskiej Huty, którego też namierzyliśmy na forum.
Wszystko co chcieliśmy zrobił i nie robił żadnych problemów. 
Tak jak Pan Artur, jest solidny i działa sprawnie.
[email protected]    tel.504-295-972


Pozdrawiam

----------


## xenil

Szanowni Państwo,
Dziękuję za wiele propozycji odnośnie wykończenia mieszkania Na 21 stronie znalazłem post który właśnie wykorzystałem.
Najbardziej jednak zadowolony jestem z *usług tapicerskich* pana *Bogdana Groth*, który robił mi niedawno (czerwiec) 3 kanapy do mieszkania na wynajem. Jestem zadowolony bo rzeczywiście robi na ramach a nie na płycie wiórowej (co idzie wyczuć jak się dotknie tę kanapę). Dba o detale i sam doradza jaki materiał wybrać. Jedyny mankament polegał na tym że wybrałem droższą tkaninę, której kosztów nie uwzględnił przy wycenie, ale jakoś się dogadaliśmy. Przywiózł, wniósł i to bez mrugnięcia okiem. Można dowolnie mu marudzić o zmianę tkaniny, wymiarów, czy inne szycie itp. Za jakiś czas zamówię sobie do mieszkania jeszcze taką "fineczkę" *Pruszcz Gdański 58 682 11 87*

Jeszcze raz dziękuję Państwu za tę stronę.

----------


## dot45

Witam.Cieszę się że natrafiłam na tą stronę.Czy możecie polecić mi dobrą w miarę niedrogą firmę stawiającą drewniane domy z gotowych elementów.Najlepiej taką która wykonuje je pod klucz.Z góry dziękuję

----------


## anilib

> Witam,
> 
> Jestem po awarii  Chciałem przywiesić dodatkowe półki w spiżarni ( na świąteczne wypieki  ) i przewierciłem rurę  ......ale się lało!!
> Potrzebuję fachowca od wykończeń, zalało ścianę i podłogę, płyta karton-gips dziura po naprawie hydraulika!
> Przy okazji, *hydraulik Pan Tomek 798-198-919* przyjechał wczoraj wieczorem mimo późnej pory i "uratował sytuację". Polecam 100%!
> 
> 
> Proszę o namiary na "wykończeniowca".
> 
> ...



Witam wojtek_bud,

Jakiś czas temu pisałeś o Panu Tomku. Potrzebuję sprawdzonego hydraulika, mam piec gazowy ale chcę wstawić dodatkowo piec na eko-groszek i tam jeszcze zmienić parę kaloryferów. Na 100% go polecasz? Pytam bo muszę mieć pewność że będzie ok.
Pozdrawiam,

Ania,

----------


## Cyganowie

Witam forumowiczów,

W styczniu odbieram mieszkanie w stanie surowym, szukam:

1. Profesjonalistów od wykończeniówki (płytki, łazienka, malowanie)
2. Stolarza (meble kuchenne do wykonania z przygotowanego wcześniej projektu; dwie pary drzwi wewnętrznych; duże, dwuskrzydłowe drzwi z elementami szklanymi, wewnętrzne; półki i inne elementy, które dojdą w trakcie)
3. Szklarza do wykonania kabiny prysznicowej

Będę wdzięczna za polecenie kogoś sprawdzonego, remont w Gdańsku  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam, Magda.

----------


## JOANNA I JUŻ

Tynki-ekipa Pana Andrzeja Krenckiego 603943925. Tynki zrobione starannie w miłej atmosferze. Wszyscy pracownicy grzeczni i uprzejmi. Zrobili także chudziak w garażu  a Pan Andrzej sam zaproponował że go podleje następnego dnia, żebyśmy nie musieli specjalnie przyjeżdżać. Serdecznie dziękujemy.
Wylewki-ekipa Pana Adriana Brodziaka 504198761. Wszystko tak sprawnie że ledwie zdążyliśmy dojechać na miejsce żeby zapłacić. Dziękujemy Joanna i Tomasz.

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam wojtek_bud,
> 
> Jakiś czas temu pisałeś o Panu Tomku. Potrzebuję sprawdzonego hydraulika, mam piec gazowy ale chcę wstawić dodatkowo piec na eko-groszek i tam jeszcze zmienić parę kaloryferów. Na 100% go polecasz? Pytam bo muszę mieć pewność że będzie ok.
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Ania,


Cześć Aniu!

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, polecam - nie zmieniłem zdania  :smile: .  Co i jak pytaj Pana Tomka. 
W razie czego pisz na priv.

pozdrawiam,

wojtek,

----------


## Birkut

Jeśli ktoś przymierza się do budowy domu to chciałbym gorąco polecić firmę JAR-BUD tel. 504 199 182!
Pan Jaroław Pranczyk wraz z bratem Darkiem są profesjonalistami od stanów surowych, niemniej jednak są wstanie zbudować dom pod klucz wraz z ogrodzeniem! Oprócz mojego domu widziałem jeszcze kilka i z całą pewnością mogę powiedzieć, że budynki wykonane przez firmę JAR-BUD są naprawdę solidne ( Pan Jarek nie bierze pod uwagę materiałów drugiej klasy) i "przeżyją" niejednego inwestora! 
W szczególności polecam  inwestorom, którzy nie bedą mieli zbyt dużo wolnego czasu na odwiedzanie placu budowy- na pewno nie bedzie fuszery!
Wrazie dodatkowych pytań proszę pisać na adres: [email protected]

----------


## Gieronimo

1. czekałem na niego, żeby wymienił mi uszkodzony element ( kupowany przez niego ) i zakładany przez niego, w tym celu wykonałem 20 telefonów i czekałem 2 miesiące
2. element popsuł się drugi raz, powiedziałem, żebym reklamował sobie sam, bo to niemożliwe, inny hydraulik przyjechał, stwierdził uszkodzenie elementu i po problemie
Wszystko jest fajnie na etapie roboty, ale później ma człowieka gdzieś.
A, i najważniejsze, instalacja się zapowietrza, oczywiście Pan Mirek nie poczuwa się do winy, inny hydraulik za dodatkowe pieniądza przerabia kotłownię, efekt, dwa razy płacę za to samo!

----------


## Gieronimo

> Czy możecie podać namiary na tego Pana hydraulika i tynkarza z przodkowa??


1. czekałem na niego, żeby wymienił mi uszkodzony element ( kupowany przez niego ) i zakładany przez niego, w tym celu wykonałem 20 telefonów i czekałem 2 miesiące
2. element popsuł się drugi raz, powiedziałem, żebym reklamował sobie sam, bo to niemożliwe, inny hydraulik przyjechał, stwierdził uszkodzenie elementu i po problemie
Wszystko jest fajnie na etapie roboty, ale później ma człowieka gdzieś. Uważajcie na niego, bo w gatce mądry i to wszystko!
A, i najważniejsze, instalacja się zapowietrza, oczywiście Pan Mirek nie poczuwa się do winy, inny hydraulik za dodatkowe pieniądza przerabia kotłownię, efekt, dwa razy płacę za to samo!

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

> Witam forumowiczów,
> 
> W styczniu odbieram mieszkanie w stanie surowym, szukam:
> 
> 1. Profesjonalistów od wykończeniówki (płytki, łazienka, malowanie)
> 2. Stolarza (meble kuchenne do wykonania z przygotowanego wcześniej projektu; dwie pary drzwi wewnętrznych; duże, dwuskrzydłowe drzwi z elementami szklanymi, wewnętrzne; półki i inne elementy, które dojdą w trakcie)
> 3. Szklarza do wykonania kabiny prysznicowej
> 
> Będę wdzięczna za polecenie kogoś sprawdzonego, remont w Gdańsku 
> ...


Polecałem już  swoich wykonawców. Dla przypomnienia : meble - z polecenia forumowiczki Pracownia Stolarska DJB, a ekipa do malowania i łazienek - Pstrąg Stanisław z Gdańska (niniejszym dodaję do białej listy, bo chyba mi umknęło)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## koneweczka

Witam,

prosze o podanie nazwy firmy bądz nazwiska hydraulika . Obecnie jestem na etapie rozmow i poszukiwania hydraulika do prac kompleksowych w nowo budowanym domu a nie chcialbym sie wpakowac w kłopoty . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## koneweczka

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:
> MURARZ- DOMBUD Jacek Szymichowski- bardzo dobry fachowiec: bardzo uczciwy, rzetelny, konkretny, doradzi kiedy potrzeba i uwaga! czyta projekt, sprawdza czy nie ma błędów w projekcie, dobra organizacja pracy, ekipa wchodzi jedna po drugiej i wszyscy dokładnie wiedzą co mają robić. Jego pracownicy są bardzo dokładni i staranni. Wybudował mi dom w stanie surowym z dachem (odeskowanie i papa) i ma świetnych cieśli. Tani nie jest, ale warto, bo nie ma potem żadnych problemów, nieprzewidzianych wydatków ani opóźnień. tel.506 051 021 
> DEKARZ - Pan Piotr Gafka z Gościcina tel.604 246 721. Bardzo solidny, terminowy i w przystępnej cenie. Dach SUPER, SUPER!!!!
> REKUPERACJA - Pan Rafał Bisewski tel.501 034 874 znaleziony na "białej liście" i faktycznie w 100% godny polecenia.
> ELEKTRYK - Lech Koc tel.606 968 784 Kładł mi instalację elektryczną, kable pod media i alarm. Co się później okazało przewidział i uwzględnił wiele rzeczy, których ja nie przewidziałabym sama nigdy. Szybko i fachowo.
> ZDUN- Byczkowski Wojciech tel.501 120 448 Stawiał mi kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza i tradycyjny piec kaflowy (chlebowy). Z obu piecy jestem bardzo zadowolona, dobrze grzeją i ładne wyszły (kafle piecowe). Solidny i terminowy.
> OKNA I BRAMA GARAŻOWA- MEGABUD Rumia tel.501 228 741 Dobry kontakt, bezproblemowo i sprawnie. 
> Do wykonania prac przez tynkarzy i pana od wylewek mam pewne zastrzeżenia, więc ich nie polecę. Hydraulik to totalna katastrofa, trafi na "czarną listę" bo zasłużył sobie w pełni. Resztę fachowców wpiszę jak ich pracę "przetestuję" , czyli za jakiś czas.


teraz moje pytanie ma wiekszy sens. Wkleilem wątpliwosci LUNY , dot hydraulika . Podaj prosze jego namiary, aby nie okazalo sie , ze z nim  wlasnie ustalam szczególy prac  :Confused:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Drazkiewicz

Witam.

Poprawiam mój post sprzed paru lat nt. p. Zbyszka Kozłowskiego ze Straszyna. Robil u mnie podlaczenie wod-kan i na początku nie było za wesoło, choć w miare upływu czasu wszystko się poprawilo. Ostatnio miałem kłopoty z zapchana rura i pierwsza myśl, na jaka wpadłem to wlasnie p. Zbyszek. Szybka reakcja, sprawna obsluga, pelne zadowolenie. 
Polecam: p. Zbyszek Kozłowski tel. 501 387 405

----------


## monikarumia

> Witam,
> 
> prosze o podanie nazwy firmy bądz nazwiska hydraulika . Obecnie jestem na etapie rozmow i poszukiwania hydraulika do prac kompleksowych w nowo budowanym domu a nie chcialbym sie wpakowac w kłopoty . Pozdrawiam.


Hej,

Mogę polecić firmę Vod Max z Kaszub- robili mi wszystkie instalacje wewnątrz (hydraulika, ogrzewanie centralne (podłogówka i grzejniki), łącznie z odkurzaczem centralnym, mają dobre ceny i jak się umawiają to robią, nie znikają i wszystko solidnie.
Mili, kulturalni i porządek po sobie zostawiają. Podaję telefon: 691020428

----------


## mijodo

mieszkam w Redzie i poszukuje dobrego brukarza

----------


## koneweczka

dzieki za namiary na hydraulika. Do swojego profilu dołączyłem kilka zdjęć z budowy . Zapraszam na profil.

----------


## Crisiano

> mieszkam w Redzie i poszukuje dobrego brukarza


Ja też poszukuje z tym, że bardzo dobrego.

----------


## Waldemar Kowalczyk

Jeśli chodzi o firmę budowlana to od 3 lat współpracuję z http://sulima.gdynia.pl/ Świadczą usługi budowlane ( u mnie działali w mieszkaniu, budowie altany i w ogrodzie (grill+ oczko wodne). Duży plus za to, że prowadzą też hurtownie budowlaną, więc wszystkie materiały można dostać w przystepnej cenie. U mnie się sprawdzają do tej pory, więc mogę polecić.

----------


## Drugi_Dom

Witam,
Na plus zdecydowanie Pan Wicki _ tynki tradycyjne ,

Na Minus Pan Mirosław Boyke: dach .... bałagan , uszkodzona elewacja, przypadkowi pracownicy, niedokończone elementy, wymuszona zaliczka ! za to opowieści prześwietne ...
+/- firma Noyers- okna z montażem, szybki montaż na + , za to już po przelewie bardzo trudny kontakt dotyczacy reklamacji, zbywanie brakiem czasu, umawianie się i odwoływanie przyjazdu...miesiącami... czyli skasować i zapomnieć o kliencie, zapewne do czasu , aż kolejny klient wejdzie na ścieżkę prawną ...

----------


## sylwek-t

witam
chciałem polecić firmę Solidex pana Mielewczyka tel.: 601076465; efekt solidnej, rzetelnej pracy można podziwiać w Gdyni Babie Doły na ul. Rybaków; bardzo dokładna i jak nazwa wskazuje solidna ekipa o stałym składzie - nie było przypadkowych z doskoku pracowników; elewacja stanowi o efekcie końcowym całej budowy dlatego wolałem dobrać sprawdzoną firmę chociaż ciężko o termin bo czekałem do końca września (a umawiałem się już jakoś czerwiec, lipiec)  warto poczekać; zastosowałem tynk silikonowy firmy Bolix - bardzo dobra cena (połowę tańszy od webber), wygląda rewelacyjnie i jest bardzo chwalony przez p. Mielewczyka;

----------


## sylwek-t

odnośnie instalacji grzewczej chciałem polecić firmę Sol-War pana Mikołaja Hałeła z Gdyni tel.: 58 623 72 62; usługa kompleksowa:
1) zamontowaną mam gruntową pompę ciepła firmy Nibe (polecana przez p. Mikołaja), możliwość podłączenia i sterowania przez internet; estetyka skręconej kotłowni bardzo wysoka: rury pod kątami prostymi, kable spięte, żadnego chaosu i fuszerki;
2) odwierty metodą płuczkową 3 razy po 100 mb oraz studnia głębinowa na wodę 53 mb; sprawna profesjonalna ekipa; bardzo doświadczeni pracownicy (na bieżąco tłumaczą co robią i w jakim celu); 
3) podłogówka - dobra cena, przemyślana robota w rewelacyjnym wykonaniu (duża ilość pętli co ułatwia sterowanie i minimalizuje straty ciśnienia, przy dużych oknach balkonowych gęstsze ułożenie żeby zmniejszyć uczucie chłodu od okna - sami wszystko wiedzą pełna profeska)

----------


## onna1

Witam, szukam sprawdzonego* fachowca do drobnych prac remontowych z krótkim terminem*. Mam do położenia panele kuchenne. Firmy polecane w tym temacie mają przeważnie bardzo długi portfel zamówień, odległe terminy i przyjmują jedynie duże zlecenia... Czy ktoś ma sprawdzoną "złotą rączkę", którą mógłby polecić?

----------


## gruby220

Calkowicie potwierdzam opinie o firmie Sol-War .U mni wykonywali montaz pompy ciepla wraz z odwiertami oraz cala instalacje wod kan. 
Prace zostaly wykonane solidnie ,fachowo terminowo i starannie .Jedynym minusem jest kontakt z wlascicielem ...czasami bardzo utrudniony.
Firma godna jak najbardziej polecenia .

----------


## Gabrielab

Witam 

Poszukujemy z mężem architekta który wykonałby nam projekt domu indywidualny lub zaadoptowałby nam projekt domu murowanego na dom szkieletowy. Czy macie może Państwo kogoś sprawdzonego kogo możecie polecić?

----------


## dobrzyn22

> Witam 
> 
> Poszukujemy z mężem architekta który wykonałby nam projekt domu indywidualny lub zaadoptowałby nam projekt domu murowanego na dom szkieletowy. Czy macie może Państwo kogoś sprawdzonego kogo możecie polecić?


http://www.polanz-dom.pl/ korzystałem (mam dom szkieletowy)  - powiem od razu, że chyba prościej jest zrobić nowy projekt, niż przerabiać projekt domu murowanego (technologia szkieletowa ma pewne ograniczenia) - a tak przynajmniej dostaniecie taki projekt jaki chcecie w 100%.

----------


## solis

poszukuję sprawdzonej firmy montującej rolety wewnętrzne i żaluzje. Macie jakieś godne polecenia?

----------


## Pasqud

Jestem właśnie w trakcie tworzenia projektu. Zrobiłem "kasting" na architekta prosząc kilku aby przedstawili mi swoją wizję.
Tych którzy nie pojechali nawet obejrzeć działki i otoczenia skreślałem z miejsca.
Ostatecznie "wygrał" Ryszard Nawrot. I współpraca z nim jest (jak dotychczas) bardzo przyjemna.
Cena płacona po uzyskaniu przez niego pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## lsylwia

> Witam 
> 
> Poszukujemy z mężem architekta który wykonałby nam projekt domu indywidualny lub zaadoptowałby nam projekt domu murowanego na dom szkieletowy. Czy macie może Państwo kogoś sprawdzonego kogo możecie polecić?


Polecam pracownie z Gdyni R3D3 Grzegorz Ziętek cena przystępna, czas oczekiwania jak na projek indywidualny przystępny, architekt słucha co się do niego mówi sam proponuje wiele dobrych rozwiązań. Pilnuje aby projekt był rzetelnie wykonany wg mpzp i poprawia wszystko póki klient nie jest zadowolony. My na dniach oczekujemy już pozytywnej decyzji pozwolenia na budowę i w marcu ruszamy z budową. Długo szukaliśmy projektu gotowego niestety wszystkie poprawki adaptacje itp kosztowaly nie wiele mniej jak gotowy projek. Z efektów jestesmy zadowoleni jak dom będzie stał pewnie będzie jeszcze wększe zadowolenie :smile:

----------


## JOANNA I JUŻ

,

----------


## JOANNA I JUŻ

Hydraulika - Pan Tomek 798198919. Instalacja wodno kanalizacyjna. Ogrzewanie na piecu na eko-groszek na dwóch obiegach grzewczych, grzejnikowy i ogrzewane podłogowe. Hydrofornia wody ze studni. Wszystko sprawnie, dokładnie,fachowo i na czas a przy tym w miłej atmosferze. Człowiek z bogatą wiedzą techniczną, którą umie przekazać. Dziękujemy za współpracę Joanna i Tomasz. Uczciwie możemy polecić.

----------


## Fioloxxx

Witam,
chciałbym polecić Panią Hanię Duszyńską, przygotowuje super aranżacje pomieszczeń, bardzo nowoczesne i na czasie. (beton strukturalny, białe drewno itd).
Można się też dogadać na nadzór budowlany od projektu po wykończenie. Cenowo bardzo przyzwoicie.  Korzystaliśmy ze zniżek które Pani Hania ma w salonach łazienkowych, tak więc cena za projekt praktycznie wyszła na zero.  Jestem mega zadowolony i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić. Okolice Trójmiasta.
tel. 502-356-701, www.papla.com.pl

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł z Gdyni

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam,
> chciałbym polecić Panią Hanię Duszyńską, przygotowuje super aranżacje pomieszczeń, bardzo nowoczesne i na czasie. (beton strukturalny, białe drewno itd).
> Można się też dogadać na nadzór budowlany od projektu po wykończenie. Cenowo bardzo przyzwoicie.  Korzystaliśmy ze zniżek które Pani Hania ma w salonach łazienkowych, tak więc cena za projekt praktycznie wyszła na zero.  Jestem mega zadowolony i z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić. Okolice Trójmiasta.
> tel. 502-356-701, www.papla.com.pl
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Paweł z Gdyni



W 100% zgadzam się ze słowami poprzednika! Pani Hania, mega profesjonalna i na czasie!  :smile: 
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## karcz3

Może mi ktoś poda namiary na zgrana solidna ekipe brukarska z okolic żukowa 
Z góry dziekuje

----------


## monika9030

Witam 
           szukam sprawdzonej firmy montującej  rolety zewnętrzne,kogo polecacie?

----------


## MarKam

> Może mi ktoś poda namiary na zgrana solidna ekipe brukarska z okolic żukowa 
> Z góry dziekuje


Witam mogę polecić 100% zadowoleniem pana Radka z Wilanowa koło Przodkowa  radek-bruk.pl  Tel.783-751-472 fachowiec który ma pojecie o swojej pracy.
U mnie kładł 500m2 kostki z materiałem ,bardzo dobrze przygotowane podłoże pod kostkę,wszystkie spady super wyprowadzone. :yes: 
Nic mnie nie interesowało koparka,żwir ,cement,itd tylko kolor wybrałem i wzór ułożenia.
Jestem mega zadowolony i mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić pana Radka i jego ekipę
pozdrawiam

----------


## mari1981

Mam nietypowe pytanie. Korzystałem z usług elektryka Grzegorz Walkusz.( chyba na forum Walkmen) Niestety z początkiem roku 2015 nr Pana Grzegorza jest odłączony, adres mailowy nieaktywny oraz strona internetowa nie działa www.instalgw.pl. Czy ktoś może korzystał z firmy Pana Walkusza InstalGW i wie może co się dzieje z tym Panem? Niestety zostałem z pewnymi pracami niedokończonymi( elektryka zewnętrzna) a wiadomo że nikt nie lub przejmować takich rzeczy po innym instalatorze.

----------


## s2weczka

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestników tego forum. Czy ktoś z Was miał lub ma doświadczenia ze współpracy z firmą budowlaną GREBA której właścicielem jest pan Marcin Laskowski. Jest to w zasadzie osoba polecona ale warto jeszcze poszukać innych opinii które potwierdzą (lub nie) że dokonuję właściwego wyboru. Będę budował w Redzie i z pewnością nie raz jeszcze zwrócę się z różnymi pytaniami odnośnie lokalnych wykonawców na różnych etapach budowy.

----------


## Pasqud

*s2weczka* Jak miło zobaczyć, że na Pomorzu jednak ktoś ma zamiar się budować. Wszelkie informacje o firmach budowlanych śmiało mi także podsyłaj kolego!

----------


## plimare

Witam wszystkich na forum muratora!
Chciałbym polecić Pana Krasowskiego z Rumi do wykonania wszelkiego rodzaju tynków.Pan Krasowski robił u mnie tynki gipsowe w okresie zimowym.Zastanawiałem się nad wykonaniem tynków w okresie zimowym ze względu na pogodę.Ale po rozmowie z Panem Radosławem nic mnie nie zatrzymało do podjęcia decyzji na prace.Jego wiedza na temat tynków jest bardzo wszechstronna.Można zauważyć jak się udziela na forum muratora.Tynki gipsowe u mnie wyglądają jak po cekolowaniu,nic nie trzeba szlifować tylko od razu malować!!Wszystko równe gładkie i wykończone w standardzie bardzo wymagających inwestorów.Bardzo dużo mi podpowiedział i zaproponował abym w przyszłości nie miał jakich kolwiek problemów z tynkami.Materiał i sprzęt swój,nic mnie nie interesowało.Wszystko wykonane tak jak chciałem za nie wielka cenę i do tego 2 letnia gwarancja gdzie jest to mało spotykane u wykonawców.Ład i porządek to standard  u Pana Krasowskiego po każdym dniu pracy wszystko wyglądało jak przed rozpoczęciem prac.Jakie kolwiek pytania natychmiast kierowane były do mnie jako inwestora.Po zakończeniu wykonanych robót wszystkie worki,śmieci spakowane w jedno miejsce przygotowane to wywozu.Posprzątane,żadnych śladów pozostawionych po sobie.Nie jest to zwykły budowlaniec,tylko wykonawca jakiego każdy by chciał,nie pije nie pali tylko robi tak aby inwestor był zadowolony.Polecam z czystym sumieniem.Więcej takich wykonawców jak Pan Radosław Krasowski!!Można go znaleźć w internecie na forum muratora i necie.Pozdrawiam Marcin z Gowina

----------


## cormac

Potwierdzam powyższą opinię o panu Krasowskim z Rumi. Tynki gipsowe kladziane miałam w listopadzie, wszystko w porządku, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.
Pan Radosław na wszyskie pytania odpowiadał cierpliwie, a zaracałam mu głowę jeszcze kilka raz po skończonej robocie. Polecam.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Pani Jolanto , Panie Marcinie  bardzo dziękuję za pozytywna opinię.  :smile:

----------


## Kejt_R

Mogę polecić do SSO mega - giga firmę Pana Michała Pranczk ze Strzebielina Morskiego. Firma bardzo solidna, uczciwa, słowna i przede wszystkim szef ma głowę na karku, cały czas trzyma rękę na pulsie, uratował kilka razy mój dom od błędów projektowych. Firma samograj - sami kupują materiały, dzielą się zniżkami z inwestorem, ogromnie dbają o jakość prac i o portfel klienta. Trzeba się umawiać kilka miesięcy wcześniej, bo przez polecenia mają kalendarz już teraz zapchany do końca roku. Pan Michał poleca ekipy współpracujące z nim od lat do dalszych etapów budowy. 
Telefon - 605 120 460.

Geodeta - Pan Marcin Matczak - młody prężny, bardzo solidny - telefon 690 006 001

----------


## sezrg

Witam. Prośba o polecenie firmy wykonującej przyłącza gazowe, wodne, kanalizacyjne jak również instalacje odprowadzenia deszczówki oraz wykonania drenażu fundamentów piwnicy.

Z góy dziękuję.

----------


## anilib

Witam po dłuższym czasie  :smile: 

Chciałabym polecić *kafelkarza, wykończeniowca** itp. p. Krzysztof 537-301-630* , łazienka, podłogi, kuchnia- kafelki i ine listwy itp. - dokładnie i bardzo solidnie  :smile: 
Polecam również* hydraulika p. Tomka, 798-198-919,* podłączył piec, przerobił rury i podłączył podłogówkę  :smile:  - trafione porady, dobry fachowiec  :smile:

----------


## alernikow

> Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestników tego forum. Czy ktoś z Was miał lub ma doświadczenia ze współpracy z firmą budowlaną GREBA której właścicielem jest pan Marcin Laskowski. Jest to w zasadzie osoba polecona ale warto jeszcze poszukać innych opinii które potwierdzą (lub nie) że dokonuję właściwego wyboru. Będę budował w Redzie i z pewnością nie raz jeszcze zwrócę się z różnymi pytaniami odnośnie lokalnych wykonawców na różnych etapach budowy.


Robił mi w zeszłym roku stan surowy otwarty. Zapraszam do kontaktu na priv lub na moja budowę  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andyrum

Jeżeli ktoś poszukuje tynkarzy to mogę w pełni polecić Pana Radosława KRASOWSKIEGO z RUMI. Od samego początku pełen profesjonalizm. Szybki kontakt, pomiary, wycena. Bez żadnego przeciągania, spóźniania się i dziwnych wymówek. Jak już panowie przystąpili do tynkowania, dopiero można się przekonać o profesjonalizmie i zamiłowaniu do tej pracy. Tynki gipsowe utwardzane wyglądają u mnie jak po szlifowaniu. Można by  było malować. W trakcie prac Pan Radek służył wieloma ciekawymi i praktycznymi radami. Po każdym dniu pracy panowie zostawiali porządek  i zabezpieczali wodę (tynki były kładzione w lutym a woda była z kranu zewnętrznego). Bardzo podobało mi się również ich staranie o nieuszkodzenie stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej. Od razu przystępują do zabezpieczeń i w trakcie też bardzo uważają żeby nic się nie uszkodziło. Pracują spokojnie i systematycznie.
Napewno nikt nie będzie miał powodów do narzekań. Polecam !!!!!

----------


## Kejt_R

> Witam. Prośba o polecenie firmy wykonującej przyłącza gazowe, wodne, kanalizacyjne jak również instalacje odprowadzenia deszczówki oraz wykonania drenażu fundamentów piwnicy.
> 
> Z góy dziękuję.


Przyłącza wod -kan bardzo sprawnie zrobił mi P. Grablowski, nie wiem jak z gazem i resztą - trzeba zapytać - tel. 603 642 014
Jedna uwaga - nie jest najtańszy  :smile:

----------


## coci

Witam

 Poszukuję b.dobrej ekipy brukarzy z doświadczeniem przy układaniu kostki granitowej.Inwestycja(ok.300m2) w Bolszewie k/Wejherowa.Z góry serdecznie dziękuję.

P.S.Wątek umieściłem też w "Grupie Budującej-trójmiasto i okolice..." ale  minął tydzień i cisza ...

Pozdrawiam Gorąco.

----------


## Ellah

Witam,

Poszukuje pilnie projektanta z wykonawca linii energetycznych okolice Koleczkowa. Chodzi o przygotowanie dokumentacjy z ycena na przesuniecie lini energetycznej z dzialki w 2 wariantach - przestawienie slupow oraz wkopanie kabla.

Czt ktos sie zajmowal juz takim problemem i moglby pomoc? Z gory bardzo dziekuje.

----------


## gruby220

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić solidnego wykonawcę do wykonania studzienki rozsączającej do drenażu wkopanego wokół domu?
Poszukuję także sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania szamba.

----------


## Seafarer

Szukam sprawdzonego i dobrego Dekarza okolice Trójmiasta, pilne. 

Z góry wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## koneweczka

Polecam dekarza Leszek Kotfas - 606 420 385 z Kielna. Konczyli mi dach ( dwuosobowa ekipa) dwa tyg temu . Dach 190m2 , dachowka ceramiczna, inst odgromowa, rynny , wyprowadzenie do podbitki ( do polozenia w pozniejszym terminie ). Panowie robili jak dla siebie , starannie , dokladnie , az milo bylo patrzec . Moge podeslac foto na priv.

----------


## Arco

Witam,

Po 9 latach od zbudowania domu poszukuję kogoś kto poprawi mi balkony - zerwie to co jest i od nowa zaizoluje i położy płytki.

Czy możecie polecić kogoś do wykonania tego niewdzięcznego zadania?

----------


## jakubL

Witam,

Potrzebuje namiar na sprawdzona ekipe wykonczeniowa z hydraulikiem i elektrykiem.
Jest ktos sprawdzony?

Pozdrawiam,
Kuba,

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Witam,
> 
> Potrzebuje namiar na sprawdzona ekipe wykonczeniowa z hydraulikiem i elektrykiem.
> Jest ktos sprawdzony?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Kuba,


WItaj! 

Jednej ekipy na wszystko nie szukaj. Ja mogę ci polecić fachowców sprawdzonych na własnej skórze  :smile: 

1. Wykończeniowiec p. JACEK 602-553-197 - kafle, ścianki, podłogi - itp. bardzo dokładny!

2. Hydraulik p. TOMEK 798-198-919 - ogrzewanie, gaz, kotłownia itp. mega wiedza.  

3. Elektryk i aktomatyka p. Jerzy MIx system - elektryka, alarmy, automatyka 601-610-302 - miło i profesjonalnie

Panowie pracowali u mnie, polecałem też znajomym.

W razie czego pisz śmiało na priv,

Wojtek,

----------


## Ribert

Czy ktoś korzystał z usług http://www.aquainstal.pl/ jakieś opnie nic nie znalazłem konkretnego... Interesują mnie głównie instalacje grzewcze.

----------


## marjucha

Czy ma ktoś aktualny numer do p. Tomka Gawędy ?

----------


## symbor

> Witam,
> 
> Potrzebuje namiar na sprawdzona ekipe wykonczeniowa z hydraulikiem i elektrykiem.
> Jest ktos sprawdzony?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Kuba,


Mogę polecić firmę WOD-BUD. U nas wykonała instalację wod-can, gazową, CO w tym ogrzewanie podłogowe.  Firma sprawna, szybka, rzetelna a ceny nie wygórowane. mieszkamy w naszym domu od stycznia 2014 i wszystko działa sprawnie i bez zarzutu.

Elektryk to firma Progress Electric. Przewody położone pod laser. Prace przeprowadzone szybko i sprawnie. Ekipa bardzo rzetelna, pracowita z niesamowitą ilością pomysłów i rozwiązań. U nas wykonywali całą instalację elektryczną, TV, alarmową.

Naprawdę mogę polecić te firmy z czystym sumieniem.

Właściciela Firmy Progress Electric Pan Artura pozdrawiam i przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz znalazłam czas na dobre słowo :roll eyes:

----------


## mmm4

Czy ktoś współpracował z firmą EKODOM z Wejherowa, firma P. Andrzej Adamiak.
Za wszelkie info (pozytywne jak i negatywne) będę wdzięczny, gdyż szukam ekipy do SSO
Jak możecie zarekomendujcie jakąś inną firmę
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jakubL

> Mogę polecić firmę WOD-BUD. U nas wykonała instalację wod-can, gazową, CO w tym ogrzewanie podłogowe.  Firma sprawna, szybka, rzetelna a ceny nie wygórowane. mieszkamy w naszym domu od stycznia 2014 i wszystko działa sprawnie i bez zarzutu.
> 
> Elektryk to firma Progress Electric. Przewody położone pod laser. Prace przeprowadzone szybko i sprawnie. Ekipa bardzo rzetelna, pracowita z niesamowitą ilością pomysłów i rozwiązań. U nas wykonywali całą instalację elektryczną, TV, alarmową.
> 
> Naprawdę mogę polecić te firmy z czystym sumieniem.
> 
> Właściciela Firmy Progress Electric Pan Artura pozdrawiam i przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz znalazłam czas na dobre słowo



Witam! 

Dzięki ale już wybrałem. Kontakt z hydraulikiem ok. Jak usługa zostanie zakończona to podpowiem kogo i czy warto było....  :smile:  oby  :smile: 
Z elektrykami jeszcze rozmawiam..........  :smile: 
Wykończeniowiec.........hmmm temat rzeka.........

Pozdrawiam,
Kuba,

----------


## ryszard56

Poszukuje sprawdzoną ekipe murarzy. Budowa w rejonie Pruszcza Gdańskiego. Jest do dokonczenia wymurowanie szczytów, wymurowanie ścian działowych. Zależy mi na porządnej ekipie. Dzięki z góry za namiary.

----------


## a.slopiecki

Witam, niedawno zakończyliśmy SSO i pokrycie dachu. I mogę polecić naszych wykonawców:
SSO - IRKOM - Ireneusz Kohnke 506 850 987
Dachówka ceramiczna, dach wielospadowy
Artur Czaplejewski 505-677-955

----------


## manolis

ja z innej beczki, przyjmę ziemię z wykopu, bez gliny i gruzu, potrzebuje 5-7 wywrotek, Bojano

----------


## BigDaddy

Witam,

fantastyczna ta nasza biała trójmiejska lista, sam skorzystałem i jak na razie nie pomyliłem się.
odwdzięczam się zatem namiarami które sam mogę polecić na dziś dzień:
punktacja w skali 1-10, cena/jakość usługi/jakość kontaktu i obsługi inwestora

*geodeta* (nie pamiętam imienia) - 662 003 492 (9/10/10)
młode chłopaki, szybko i sprawnie, bez marudzenia

*stan surowy + więźba -* Jar-Bud p. Jarek 504 199 182 (8/10/5)
jakość budowy p. Jarka każde wybaczać inne złe strony

*rekuperacja* - Rafał Bisewski 501 034 874 (10/10/10)
100% zadowolenia

*kierownik budowy* - Tomasz Pożarowszczyk 502 723 754 (10/10/10)
tylko i wyłącznie, 1000 porad, na budowie był zawsze kiedy potrzeba i na prośbę, bez kręcenia nosem,

*wod-kan+podłogówka* - WOD-BUD 605 566 790 (9/10/10)
prawdziwi kaszubi w akcji, p. Andrzej to fachowiec jakich mało, rozwiązał problem z podłogówką aby ominąć DGP, pracowici, cały wod-kan zrobili w 2,5 dnia

*murarz/budowlaniec* (drobne prace) p. Jan Stefanowski 602 742 153 (10/10/10)
przesympatyczny i skromny, słowny i rzetelny

elektryka. alarm itp - p. Artur 693-846-523 Progress Electric (?/10/10)
młoda szybka, kompetentna ekipa - aż dziwne że nie siedzą w UK  :smile: 

resztę dopiszę jak będę pewny opinii
wszystkim życzę samych sukcesów

dopisuję:
*wylewki anhydrytowe* Lafarge - Grzegorz 519 537 126 - taniej niż Wolplan, który zresztą w Trójmieście ma kiepski kontakt

*Szambo* - Tym Kan z Żukowa

----------


## Daf

Szukam ekipy do wykończenia stanu deweloperskiego. Jakieś propozycje?

Czy ktoś potwierdza pozytywne opinie o hydrauliku z Kościerzyny p. Wiesławie???

Można namiary?

----------


## maciek_knap

> Szukam ekipy do wykończenia stanu deweloperskiego. Jakieś propozycje?
> 
> Czy ktoś potwierdza pozytywne opinie o hydrauliku z Kościerzyny p. Wiesławie???
> 
> Można namiary?


U mnie był hydraulik Wiesław, ale nie wiem czy z Kościerzyny. Ale to najbliższa okolica, więc jest spora szansa. Spróbuję to zweryfikować. Gość godny polecenia (jeśli mamy na myśli tego samego....)

----------


## Domator38

Bardzo dobre meble na zamówienie produkuje firma [URL  :spam: /URL]. Ja robiłem u nich meble do kuchni na wymiar i swoją pracę wykonali rzetelnie i terminowo. W dodatku bardzo miłe podejście do klienta. Firma godna polecenia.

----------


## Seafarer

@BigDaddy

Mógłbyś napisać coś więcej o Stefanowskim ? Kiedy i co dokładnie u Ciebie wykonywał ? 

Z góry dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Alicja70

> Bardzo dobre meble na zamówienie produkuje firma xxcle-kuchenne"]meble kuchenne trójmiasto[/URL]. Ja robiłem u nich meble do kuchni na wymiar i swoją pracę wykonali rzetelnie i terminowo. W dodatku bardzo miłe podejście do klienta. Firma godna polecenia.


Z całym szacunkiem.... pierwszy post i polecenie....trochę to mało wiarygodne  :sad:

----------


## wojtek_bud

> Z całym szacunkiem.... pierwszy post i polecenie....trochę to mało wiarygodne


Tak, tak coraz częściej tu się tak dzieje. Żenada

----------


## Kejt_R

Z czystym sumieniem mogę dodać Pana Adriana - tynki cementowo wapienne i wylewki. Pięknie zrobione, równiutko i bardzo sprawnie. Tynki tylko przeszlifowałam ręcznie i zakleiłam kilka dziurek cekolem. Bez gładzi nadają się do pomalowania - pozostaje ładna struktura na ścianie. Następni fachowcy, którzy weszli do domu chwalą wykonanie. Cena przystępna.
Pan Adrian tel. 504 198 761

----------


## Gieronimo

A TO DOPIERO! łaga hydraulik przodkowo!! Instalacja wciąż się zapowietrza, podejrzewam duże błędy w sztuce, do tego on sam nie widzi problemu. Obiecuję, że przyjedzie, po czym tyle go widzieli, do tego usilnie obarcza was winą za wykonaną przez siebie nstalację. Drogi, ale to był mój wybór, bo podobno polecany. Chciałem mieć święty spokój, a wydałem ponad 2 tys, żeby poprawić jego robotę, a i tak instalacja bulgocze. źle zaprojektowna instalacja i niewłaściwie dobrane średnice rur lubzły montaż - to diagnozy iinych hydraulik. Nie polecam!!!

----------


## Gieronimo

łaga hydraulik przodkowo!! Instalacja wciąż się zapowietrza, podejrzewam duże błędy w sztuce, do tego on sam nie widzi problemu. Obiecuję, że przyjedzie, po czym tyle go widzieli, do tego usilnie obarcza was winą za wykonaną przez siebie nstalację. Drogi, ale to był mój wybór, bo podobno polecany. Chciałem mieć święty spokój, a wydałem ponad 2 tys, żeby poprawić jego robotę, a i tak instalacja bulgocze. źle zaprojektowna instalacja i niewłaściwie dobrane średnice rur lubzły montaż - to diagnozy iinych hydraulik. Nie polecam!!!

----------


## Seafarer

Witam,

bardzo polecam ekipę tynkarzy firmy DARBUD, solidni, rzetelni, nie trzeba było ich pilnować, a jakość wykonania również super. 

Mogę wysłać zdjęcia na email.

Kontakt Dariusz Narewski tel. 533 016 699

----------


## alernikow

Polecam :

Stan surowy : Greba Marcin Laskowski : 600 438 711
Elektryk: Czesław Stencel: 517 437 475 
Hydraulik : Roman z firmy Tech Roman : 608 175 818 
Okna Parapety i Drzwi wejściowe : Dekar Sierakowice 
Cekolowanie Maszynowe : 605 389 774 
Regipsy i Ocieplenie dachu:  Grzegorz . Firma Perfekt 510 734 300

----------


## ryszard56

Poszukuję ekipy do otynkowania okien pod ciepły montaż, jest 18 sztuk otworów okiennych do otynkowania. Jest również do wykonania 150m2 scianek działowych z gazobetonu 12cm. Proszę polecenie ekipy z wolnym terminem lub o kontakt na: tel 790-487-002.

----------


## Elka137788

Witam,Czy może ktoś polecić fachowców do położenia kostki brukowej z okolic Trójmiasta?? Mieszkam w Strzebielinie... Dodatkowo czy ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenie z firmą Kunik z Wejherowa ?

----------


## Gos**c

> Dodatkowo czy ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenie z firmą Kunik z Wejherowa ?


Mam i odradzam wspolprace z ta firma. Bardzo nieslowni.

----------


## Elka137788

A ile według Was trzeba mieć postów aby móc kogoś polecić ???????

----------


## Elka137788

A czy możesz kogoś polecić Patatay ??

----------


## Elka137788

> Tak, tak coraz częściej tu się tak dzieje. Żenada


 A ile według Was trzeba mieć postów aby móc kogoś polecić ???????

----------


## Gos**c

> A czy możesz kogoś polecić Patatay ??


Niestety jak mnie Kunik wyrolowal to na razie dalem sobie spokoj. Nikogo nie moge polecic bo nie znalazlem.

----------


## Molo1234

W jaki sposób Cie wyrolowali?

----------


## ryszardrw

Planuje budowe domu i dostalem oferte od p. Janusza Kielinskiego. Czy ktos moze sie wypowiedziec na jego temat?

----------


## prejbisz

pomimo zachwytów w tym wątku (chociaż były też negatywy) NIE polecam KRENCKIEGO od tynków. Zero kontaktu z facetem, Zachowuje się jak obrażona księżniczka jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem roboty. ZERO profesjonalizmu. Potencjalny Kliencie - zastanów się dwa razy zanim zadzwonisz do tego pseudofachowca.

----------


## rrafal

Witam.

Czy ktoś budował z firmą Dalmax z Banina, albo kupił dom wybudowany przez  tą firmę?

Szukam także dobrego kierownika /  nadzorcy budowy, który dba o interes inwestora a nie wykonawcy. Może ktoś ma kogoś takiego godnego polecenia?

Z góry dziękuję za informację.

Pozdrawiam. Rafał

----------


## koneweczka

Uleglem ,,Bialej liscie'' i zatrudnilem pana Pozarowszczyka , o ktorym sporo dobrych opinii na tym forum. Nie zawiodlem sie i nie zawodzę , bo dom wciąz w budowie i nadal współpracujemy  :smile:  .Pan Tomek jest zawsze wtedy kiedy powinien byc i stawia sie wtedy gdy wymaga tego sytuacja, czyli telefon z prosbą o przyjazd na budowe . Podczas spotkan , rowniez poza budową doradzi w wielu budowlanych kwestiach  , rozwiąże wątpliwosci . Wszystko z myslą o inwestorze, oczywiscie . Pan Pozarowszczyk ceną nie odbiega od pozostalych kier. budowy a mogę nawet powiedziec , ze biorąc pod uwage jego zaangazowanie , jest od wielu z nich tanszy . Jednym slowem polecam  . Tel do pana Tomka : 600 08 96 71.

----------


## Magda31_21

Witam, moze ktos wie gdzie w przystepnej cenie kupie wklady do kominka (komory spalania)???

----------


## automat82

Prośba do wszystkich, którzy mogliby mi polecić dobry zakład stolarski, który wykonuje solidnie nowoczesne wewnętrzne drzwi drewniane w systemie bezprzylgowym.
Chodzi mi o zakład posiadający odpowiednie maszyny aby wykonać drzwi wysokiej jakości, mój stolarz niestety nie ma takich maszyn i stwierdził abym szukał kogoś innego do drzwi.

Jeśli ktoś szuka stolarza do mebli, schodów czy parapetów to szczerze polecam Bogdana Stenkę z Kościerzyny 605 839 271. Zrobił mi i znajomym całą stolarkę za wyjątkiem drzwi i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z jakości, dokładności wykonania.

----------


## automat82

> Witam, moze ktos wie gdzie w przystepnej cenie kupie wklady do kominka (komory spalania)???


Bardzo dobry wybór i różnorodność znajdziesz w Pomorskim Centrum Kominkowym w Redzie (przy skręcie na Puck). Bardzo kompetentna i miła obsługa, negocjowalne ceny.

----------


## Magda31_21

dziekuje !

----------


## Magda31_21

Potrzebuje jeszcze namiary na fachowca od balkonow kutych?

----------


## jakubL

Więc jak obiecałem:

Hydraulik skończył, nic nie przecieka  :smile: . Grzejniki grzeją i podłogówka też  :smile:  . A tak na poważnie hydraulik  p.Tomek 798-198-919, zgodnie z umową. Terminowo i na czas. 
Elektryk ..... też polecany ale jeszcze działa z odgromem itp - namiary napiszę jak skończy  :smile: 
Wykończeniowiec też jeszcze w trakcie ........na 100% napiszę.

A może ktoś zna i może polecić uczciwego "ogrodnika" z pomysłem?

pozdrawiam,

Jakub,

----------


## Molo1234

Polecam firme KUNIK z Wejherowa- usługi brukarskie
Ułożenie kostki planowaliśmy od dłuższego czasu i nie ukrywam nie było łatwo zdecydować się na kostkę i ekipę.
Szukając w sieci ekipy natknęliśmy się na strone firmy kunik i był to strzał w dzisiatkę.
Okazało się że to prawdziwy skład kostki, kamienia, wszystko w jednym miejscu. Bardzo miła obsługa na miejscu no i mają swoją ekipę.
Zaprojektowali, doradzili,wybraliśmy materiał a kostka właśnie została ułożona. Na wiosnę widzimy się po raz kolejny bo wykonują również ogrody. SUPER  :wink:  :wink: 
Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni i polecamy dalej.
kontakt do Pana Marcina 502 548 702

----------


## meggi245

> Właśnie skończył u mnie garaż. Pan Grzegorz - 501 299 927. Wcześniej już robił u mnie wiele prac i dlatego czekałem rok, by znalazł czas na mój garaż. 40m2 gresu ułożone w ekspresowym tempie - i jak zwykle mnóstwo humoru i dobrych rad.
> 
> Ja polecam i ztcw sporo osób z Białej listy było zadowolonych z jego prac.






Potrzebuję dobrego kafelkarza do łazienek tak więc przeszukałam całe forum i w końcu udało mi się dotrzeć do numeru p. Grzegorza. Umówiliśmy się u mnie w domu, poprosiłam o przysłanie wyceny na podanego przez nas maila. Zaznaczyliśmy, że nam się nie spieszy jedynie chcemy sobie już "zaklepać" bo wiemy, że wolny termin to początek 2016 roku. Zadzwoniłam do p. Grzegorza po 2 tygodniach z zapytaniem o wycenę. Przyznał, że to przez to że my nie ponaglaliśmy dlatego kompletnie zapomniał.  Obiecał że w tym samym dniu wyśle. Dzwonię znowu tydzień później czy już wysłał tym razem chciałam się dopytać czy aby napewno dobrze zapisał sobie e-mail. Ten Pan twierdził, że wysyłał. Dlatego też wysłałam sms z e-mailem, żeby już tym razem napewno wysłał wycenę. Nadal nic. Próbowałam znowu tydzień później dzwonić. Nie odbierał. Nadal nie oddzwonił... W ten sposób minął już miesiąc a ten Pan się nie odzywa. 

NIE POLECAM! NAJPIERW OBIECUJE A POTEM OLEWA SWOICH POTENCJALNYCH KLIENTÓW!!!!

----------


## kodi20

A ja mogę polecić dekarza Pana Dariusza. Firma DARDACH z Gdańska. Robił dach u naszych rodziców, teraz u nas i jest wszystko w porządku. Poczytaliśmy z żoną wiele w internecie na co zwracać uwagę przy wykonywaniu dachu i to nam pomogło. Z całym sercem możemy polecić firmę DARDACH. Wykonanie dachu płaskiego z połączeniem z dachem skośnym, bez zastrzeżeń i bez przecieków po zimie. Czekaliśmy z wystawieniem opinii cały okrągły rok. Jesień, zima, wiosna, lato, by mieć pewność, że o każdej porze roku z dachami nie ma problemów. Polecamy. Jeśli ktoś chce to możemy na priv podesłać foty i namiary na Pana Darka.

----------


## Pasqud

Cały rok czekania aby się zarejestrować na forum i wystawić opinię. I to w dwóch wątkach....

----------


## dropsec

Czy ktoś brał jak się zwią "solidną ekipę górali" do SSO pod tajemnicza nazwą na portalach ogłoszeniowych: jankaim48  lub po prostu Jan Kaim ?

----------


## kartomjac

Budowa na ukończeniu; "na gorąco" , będąc pod wrażeniem roboty -chciałbym polecić firmę "KRIS-BUD" z Szemudu -pięknie uporządkowali i wyrównali mi działkę, zrobili opaskę wokół domu ,nawieźli ziemię, czarnoziem, położyli kostkę brukową, wymurowali ogrodzenie z granitu z przygotowaniem pod przęsła i bramę, zrobili piękny skalniak i nasadzili drzewka.  Właściciel to sympatyczny i bardzo konkretny człowiek z równie fajną, robotną ekipą , a co najważniejsze SŁOWNY ! Dysponuje b.dobrym różnego rodzaju sprzętem! - co jest b.ważne.
Pan Krystian -tel. : 513-597-602.
Wkrótce podam kolejne ekipy, ale jeszcze działają.
Wodbód-instalacje co i wody.
Windmar (Tczew) -okna,drzwi.

----------


## Kejt_R

Przyłącza wod.kan.- super sprawnie i niedrogo - Wodewil z Kczewa.
Pan Tomek - tel. 501 215 694

----------


## Campeche

W związku z tym ze moja budowa dobiegła końca to chciałbym przedstawić listę wykonawców których mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. Sam skorzystałem z tego forum wiec postaram się odwdzięczyć. Na mojej liście znajda się tylko Ci wykonawcy których mógłbym swobodnie zostawić na budowie i wiem ze robota zostałaby wykonana terminowa, porządnie i czysto na sam koniec. Oczywiście było tez kilka ekip które również wywiązały się ze swojego zadania i jestem zadowolony z efektu końcowego. Niemniej jednak efekt ich pracy w dużej mierze zależy od zaangażowania inwestora. Jeśli ktoś będzie kogoś szukał to mogę ewentualnie polecić na priw.

Zaczynając od początku:

Projekt indywidualny oraz wnętrz: Grzegorz Ziętek – www.r3d3.pl
Kierownik Budowy – Tomasz Pozarowszczyk
SSO – Dom Bud – Jacek Szymichowski
Okna, brama garażowa, drzwi wewnętrzne  - Mega Bud Rumia
Hydraulika, Kanaliza, Pompa Ciepła – www.cieploserwis.pl
Ocieplenia zewnętrzne , elewacja – Adam – 691951972 (najlepsza ekipa na mojej budowie)
Ocieplenia stropu na garażem – Rafał – 721 298 151  Pan Rafał jest generalnie dekarzem i żałuję ze nie wziąłem go do zrobienia całego dachu. 
Łazienki i wszelkiej maści płytki – Marek  - 693 379 200

----------


## Daf

Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykończenia mieszkania w kamienicy, Gdynia (tynki, wylewki na podłogach, kafle, cała łazienka). Termin: najlepiej od początku listopada.

----------


## koneweczka

> Szukam solidnej ekipy do wykończenia mieszkania w kamienicy, Gdynia (tynki, wylewki na podłogach, kafle, cała łazienka). Termin: najlepiej od początku listopada.


Witam, pomocna może okazać się ta stronka : http://oferia.pl/

----------


## Daf

Wielkie dzięki, napewno się przyda

----------


## Birkut

Jeśli ktoś poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy od elewacji, to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić Pana Leszka Kowalewskiego z Ełganowa ( elewacjekowalewski.pl) tel. 606 946 590. Pan Leszek jest jednym z bardzo niewielu wykonawców, którzy specjalizują się w ocieplaniu budynków wełną mineralną - posiada certyfikat rockwoola! Ekipa robi dokładnie, szybko, nie skacze z budowy na budowę i jest atrakcyjna cenowo! Pan Leszek potrafi też fajnie doradzić w wielu kwestiach!
Szczególnie polecam tym którzy przymierzają się do ocieplenia budynku wełną!!!

----------


## hub75

Będzie monotematycznie ale mogę jeszcze raz szczerze polecić ekipę Megabud z Rumi. Podczas budowy mojego domu w 2007 roku wstawiali nam okna, bramy garażowe, drzwi wejściowe oraz bramę przesuwną.  Przez te kilka lat ekipa zawsze bez problemu przyjeżdżała gdy tylko pojawiały się nawet najdrobniejsze niedogodności i usuwała problemy. 

Ostatnio wymieniłam okna w mieszkaniu na IV piętrze i ponownie skorzystałem z usług Megabud. Miłe zaskoczenie, bo nic się nie zmieniło: punktualnie, czysto i dokładnie. Co ciekawe ekipę monterską stanowią te same miłe osoby, które montowały mi okna w 2007 roku, co chyba rzadko się zdarza w branży budowlanej.

----------


## FeniksBan

Witam,

Mial ktos stycznosc z firma Usługi Ogólnobudowlane inż. Grzegorz Wojciechowski?

----------


## Lukaszmech

Instalacje elektryczne , zarówno rozkładanie jak i naprawa , montaż oświetlenia ,etc. Polecam ! Pan Wiesław - 502 379733. Teren Trójmiasta

----------


## ryszard56

Witam, 

Dzisiaj odbierałem tynki na mojej budowie koło Pruszcza Gdańskiego. Wykonawcą była firma Andrzej Krencki  603-943-925. Muszę przyznać że bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczyła mnie ta ekipa. To chyba jedna z lepszych ekip jaką miałem na budowie. Pilnowanie porządku, reakcja na wszystkie spostrzeżenia, pracowitość i bardzo dobry kontakt. Jestem bardzo wymagającym inwestorem ale z tą ekipą można być spokojnym. Tynki są równe, jest porządek i jest profesjonalnie i szybko. Gorąco polecam. Po więcej szczegółów zapraszam na priv, chętnie dopowiem więcej szczegółów.

Poszukuję teraz sprawdzonej ekipy od wykończeniówki. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## lukass89

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Zaczynam budowę domu w Gdańsku Osowej. Szukam dobrej ekipy do wybudowania stanu surowego otwartego. Kogo polecacie?

----------


## TAR

polecic mozna tylko czasu oni nie maja  :wink:  wiem bo sama ostatnio mialam problem
spróbuj Szymichowskiego Dom-bud - stawial mi pierwszy dom, bylam zadowolona i chyba teraz ma mozliwosci przerobowe. mojego obecnego wykonawcy z egoistycznych pobudek teraz nie polece, bo ma mi szybko budowac a nie zawalac przy innych budowach  :wink:  :tongue:

----------


## koneweczka

Moge potwierdzić .  Za niedługo wystawię opinię o wykonawcach mojego domu , ale już teraz mogę napisać  ze firma Dom-Bud  znajdzie sie na liscie przeze mnie polecanych .  Budowali mi stan surowy otwarty z odeskowaniem dachu i papą .  :roll eyes:

----------


## lukass89

Super, dzięki. A ten DOM-BUD skąd jest? I finansowo ok?

----------


## Tomas777

Biała lista trójmiasto to chyba najlepszy temat na forum, bo dzięki temu wątkowi nigdy nie miałem problemu ze znalezieniem wykonawców i najważniejsze nigdy nie było żadnych wiekszych problemów z jakością prac. Oto osoby i firmy które tutaj znalazłem i moge polecić od początku do końca budowy.


Adaptacja projektu - Bogdanna Ziętek - 501 487 134

Geodeta - Krzysztof Wiśniewski - 501 341 416

Kierownik budowy - Pan Tomasz 502723754

Stan surowy wraz z więźbą - dom-bud  506051021

Dach wykonawstwo - Pan Leszek i Jarek 606420385

Dach materiały - Ambit

Okna brama drzwi- megabud rumia 586713814

Instalacje elektryczne - Rafał Walkusz 501130076

Przyłącza wodne i kanalizacyjne - Pan Sławek -516 037 340 tu było troszkę problemów ale ostatecznie poprawili po sobie  :smile: 

Tynki wewnętrzne - Radosław Krasowski - 513 331 933

Wylewki Pan Mateusz - 506595648

Swiadectwo energetyczne budynku - 698284115

I na koniec płytkarz artysta tylko, że bardzo powolny - Pan Franciszek 602627021

----------


## lukass89

Kontakty na pewno się przydadzą, dzięki!

----------


## TAR

taaak nie robi ofert i chyba ma za duzo zlecen  :wink:

----------


## szycha82

Witam. 
Czy robił ktos z Was adaptacje projektu lub projekt indywidualny  w firmie As'Pol z Redy.
Za wszelkie uwagi z góry dziekuje

----------


## Gos**c

> -D & D Derkowscy Bolszewo
> 
> Jeśli tak proszę o jakiekolwiek opinie na ich temat.


odradzam

----------


## lukass89

dzięki wielkie za kontakty  :smile:  działam, dzwonię, szukam. Dam znać co i jak  :smile:  Wesołych Świąt Wszystkim  :big grin:

----------


## Angoma

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. :smile: 
Niebawem zaczynam "przygodę" z budową domu. Czy ktoś z koleżanek i kolegów może mi polecić solidną (a najlepiej również niedrogą) ekipę do budowy stanu surowego otwartego?
Budowa w Kosakowie k. Gdyni.
pozdrawiam

----------


## TAR

Poszukaj na trojmiejskiej grupie :http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...79#post4294156
To jest watek BIAŁA LISTA WYKONAWCÓW - tu polecamy a nie pytamy

nie rozumiem, czy tak trudno to pojac, ze robi sie balagan, a wystarczy poczytac posty powyzej  :bash:

----------


## Krzysiu Darga

Cześć

Chciałem bardzo polecić firmę hydrauliczną GRESZTA , robili u mnie w domku pełne ogrzewanie z kotłownia , podłogówkę ,  i całą instalacje wodno kanalizacyjna wraz z montażem . Powiem jak było:    z uwagi iż pracuje w Norwegii dałem ogłoszenie na oferteo zgłosiło się do mnie 5 firm z okolic Wejherowo, jedyna firma która potrafiła mi przedstawić swoją ofertę w pełni to oni w porównaniu do Pana twz. Zdzisia i Rysia byli kulturalni i zgrani.  Oferta ich nie była ani za droga ani najtańsza ale jak przyjechali na budowę zrobili na mnie duże wrażenie bo mimo ze mlodzi chłopacy to naprawdę się znali i nie było kombinowania by zarobić na materiale jak u innych .   Bałem się troche zaryzykować bo mieli świeżo otwartą działalność ale dogadałem się z nimi podpisaliśmy umowę i odrazu przystąpili do pracy mierzenia itp.  P. Damian dał mi pare wskazówek odnośnie pieca  i zmieniłem swoj wybór i jestem przekonany że dobrze zrobiłem bo chciałem zaoszczędzić na piecu , a polecił mi droche dopłacić i miał racje jak budowlaniec mi mówił. Wszystko było poprowadzone naprawde fajnie instalacja dobrze ułożona wszystko tak jak powinno być .  Ale co chciałem bardzo pochwalić ZAPAŁ do pracy , wiadomo nowa firma chłopaki się starają , ale jest to dodatkowo robione z głową.    :yes: 
Teraz wylewka i dalsze prace mam nadzieje ze spotkam podobnych pracowników.

Polecam tą firmę naprawdę się wyróżniają . podam stronę jakby ktoś szukał www.greszta24.pl

----------


## gdyniakdk

Witam
Mogę polecić firmę budowlaną Pana Michała Pranczk ze Strzebielina. 
Rodzinna firma, wykonali stan surowy otwarty sprawnie, szybko i dokładnie.
Kontakt do Pana Michała 605 120 460
Dach wykonał bardzo szybko i sprawnie Pan Łukasz tel 600 376 068
Obaj wykonawcy sprawdzeni na wielu budowach w okolicy Nowego Dworu Wejherowskiego i trójmiasta.
Polecam Darek

----------


## rybak1986

Witam, przy aktualnym stanie prac na budowie z czystym sumieniem polecam fachowcow:

Kierownik budowy *Tomasz Pożarowszczyk 502-723-754*
Roboty ziemne *SOMBUD Mirosław Socha* http://sombud.pl
Ekipa budowlana do SSO *Zet-Bud Sławek Zelewski 783-473-778* http://zet-bud.pl/

----------


## AGABART19

Witam Wszystkich formuowiczów. Nasz budowa prawie dobiegła końca. Chciałabym polecić:
*HYDRAULIK* - pan Rysiu ( 502 315 528 ), jest z nami od stanu surowego zamkniętego, zawsze kiedy jest potrzebny to jest, nawet w sobotę, niedzielę czy swięta.
Dokładny, sumienny.
*ALARM I MONITORING* - pan Jerzy (606 968 829), dokładnie i bez zbędnych kosztów, robi tak żeby było dobrze ale jak najtaniej. Podgląd kamer na bieżąco w telefonie.
*STOLARZ - SCHODY/BLATY* - Pan Leszek (504 250 018 ) - z polecenie Panów Gurskich -  precyzyjnie, pięknie i tanio ( 1/3 ceny rynkowej)
I *WISIENKA NA TORCIE - BRACIA GURSCY* - Pan Wojtek (783 903 130), Pan Arek ( 880 675 181) - znalezieni na tym forum.Tu bym mogła dużo pisać, każdemu życzę takiej ekipy. Przede wszystkim BARDZO pomocni, dawali dużo cenny wskazówek , MEGA dokładni, wszystko musiało być wykonane dokładnie co do milimetra. BARDZO czystko -na budowie  zawsze było posprzątane, nawet ubikacje się swieciły.  Przed okiem Pana Arka żaden bubel nie przejdzie, a Pan Wojtek niczym projektant wnętrz, zawsze podpowie ciekawe rozwiązanie. SUPER współpraca, bardzo fajne CHŁOPAKI!!!!!

----------


## mierzvoj

Szanowni Koledzy, w temacie tynków Pan Krassowski z Rumi. 513 331 933. Jest pięknie. Dziękuję

----------


## Puolatar

Hej, ma ktoś do polecenia fachowców, którzy mają doświadczenie w robotach remontowych w starej kamienicy (ponad 100 lat)?

----------


## s2weczka

Witam, czy ktoś z uczestników tego forum współpracował z elektrykiem panem Jerzym Sikorą z Miłoszewa i może napisać o swoich wrażeniach.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Witam
> Mogę polecić firmę budowlaną Pana Michała Pranczk ze Strzebielina. 
> Rodzinna firma, wykonali stan surowy otwarty sprawnie, szybko i dokładnie.
> Kontakt do Pana Michała 605 120 460
> Dach wykonał bardzo szybko i sprawnie Pan Łukasz tel 600 376 068
> Obaj wykonawcy sprawdzeni na wielu budowach w okolicy Nowego Dworu Wejherowskiego i trójmiasta.
> Polecam Darek


Widzę kolejną osobę zadowoloną z pracy* Pana Michała*. Pozdrawiam  :smile: 
Potwierdzam również fachowość dekarza, *Pana Łukasza*, który również u mnie zrobił porządnie pokrycie dachowe.
Chciałabym dzisiaj do grona zręcznych i solidnych fachowców dodać *Pana Adama*, który zajmuje się wykończeniówką. Od ocieplenia dachu, zabudowy z KG aż po kafelkowanie, malowanie i wyposażenie łazienek. Wykonuje bardzo starannie swoją pracę, służy radą, jest godny  zaufania. 
Z całego serca polecam.
Kontakt:  516 862 511

----------


## artur_128

Czy ktoś z Was miał lub ma doświadczenia ze współpracy z firmą budowlaną GREBA której właścicielem jest pan Marcin Laskowski z Pobłocia?? Proszę o informacje na temat jego usług.

----------


## lukass89

Jeśli chodzi o moją budowę, domek niedługo zacznie rosnąć w oczach  :smile:  Jak zamknę stan surowy to napiszę co myślę i na temat mojego wykonawcy. Na razie powiem tak:  nie chcę chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca  :smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## KarMic

Witam,

polecam firmę *JARBUD Jarosław Pranczk* z *Gościcina* (tel. *504199182*).

Firma polecana już na tym forum oraz dodatkowo potwierdzone przez mojego kierownika budowy - wystarczyło mi aby zaufać Panu Jarkowi i zlecić budowę domu. Stan surowy otwarty wykonany szybciej niż uzgodniony termin, za co ogromnie dziękujemy. Pan Jarek i wszyscy z jego ekipy wiedzą co robią, nikt nie kręcił się bez celu na budowie, dom rósł w oczach. Przestoje na budowie jedynie technologiczne, wszystko sprawnie zorganizowane, czysto, schludnie - zawsze po skończonej pracy zamiecione, posprzątane. Rozliczenia za wykonaną pracę po jej zakończeniu, po odbiorach przez kierownika budowy. W tej chwili jestem na etapie wyboru tynkarzy i każdy z nich mówi, że tynkowanie będzie bezproblemowe na tak równo wymurowanych ścianach.

Dziękujemy i mamy nadzieję do zobaczenia na późniejszych etapach budowy.

----------


## lukass89

Ale zbieg okoliczności, mój wymarzony dom również buduje firma JARBUD, z tym, że właścicielem jest Rafał Nowak z Żukowa  :smile: 
Póki co, wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem. Moją opinię umieszczę już niedługo  :smile:  Pozdrawiam !

----------


## olsza1

Witam,
ja również polecam firmę *JARBUD Jarosław Pranczk z Gościcina (tel. 504199182)*. Firmę znalazłam na "białej liście" i się nie zawiedliśmy. Pan Jarek bardzo konkretny facet   :smile:  Widać że zna się na swojej robocie  :smile:  Wszystko przebiegało w ekspresowym tempie, bez problemów. Budowa rosła w oczach. Polecam wszystkim taką ekipę!

----------


## Seafarer

Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy ogrodzenia frontowego, posiada ktoś namiary ? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Campeche

> Poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do budowy ogrodzenia frontowego, posiada ktoś namiary ? Z góry dziękuję.



http://www.olbud.info/

----------


## mrsopel

Witam wszystkich serdecznie

Wszyscy w tym temacie wymieniają różne firmy do poszczególnych etapów budowy, a czy ktoś budował dom do stanu deweloperskiego przy pomocy jednego wykonawcy (podpisując umowę z tylko jednym wykonawcą). Bardzo proszę o polecenie jakiegoś sprawdzonego wykonawcy jeżeli ktoś takiego posiada... Niestety nie mogę pozwolić sobie na szukanie 10-15 firm do różnych etapów budowy, myślę że lepiej wziąć i rozliczać jednego wykonawcę...

Macie takiego?

----------


## lukass89

Witam wszystkich!
Na mojej budowie już strop zalany, na szczęście pogoda dopisywała i wszystko przebiegło bez problemów.
Mój wykonawca buduje domy do stanu deweloperskiego, z tego co z nim rozmawiałem do buduje między innymi dla deweloperów w Baninie, zostawiam namiary na niego: JARBUD Rafał Nowak, Żukowo, tel : 500 565 820,
Mam nadzieje, że pomogłem.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## garu1

Witam
Mam pytanko, czy ktos ma jekies doswiadczenia z firma ABIKON
http://abikon.com/
Jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy budowlanej! dziekuje za info

----------


## Jarek-zelewo

Polecam usługi odnośnie instalacji hydraulicznej firme Greszta znalazłem ją tutaj na białej liście i jestem zadowolony.  Ofarta była troche droższa od mojego kolegi który robi okazyjnie po pracy w warsztacie ale wolałem wybrać firmę i jestem zadowolony.  Weszli po tynkach i po niecałym tygodniu mieli już wszystko gotowe i uruchomione od komina po piec , rozdzielacze do podłogówki zamontowali tam gdzie być powinny a nie w ścianie 15 jak mi kolega proponował  :stir the pot:  , Dobrze że znalazłem ich tutaj na liście , jestem z żoną zadowolony.   Jarek

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Witajcie,

Poszukuje ekipy do wykonania elewacji oraz wykończenia wnętrz. Budowa Kosakowo/Gdynia więc proszę o namiary z tych okolic.

----------


## sezrg

Witam,
Po 12miesięcznej przygodzie z budową domu z moich subiektywnych doświadczeń wynika, że firmy warte polecenia to:
- tynki gipsowe utwardzane - Radosław Krasowski, nie najtańszy ale jakościowo nie do pobicia
- okna, rolety i bramy firma Megabud - konkurencyjna ale trzeba negocjować  :smile: 
- posadzki firma Mesbud pana Marka Serafina - super szybko i niedrogo
- elektryka pan Czesław Stencel i jego ekipa - hiper szybko i akceptowalnie, do tego doradzą i wytłumaczą
- co, hydraulika i tym podobne firma Hydromiedź z Tczewa - wolno i niedrogo, czasami trzeba przypilnować
- elewacja firma Solidex pana Janusza Mielewczyka - bardzo dokładnie i akceptowalnie, duży pozytyw
- drzwi wejściowe Wikend - TermoPro wygląda zachęcająco w porównaniu do konkurencji, jak się sprawią, zobaczymy
- przyłącza - firma Artex z Pruszcza, jak już uda się ich zaciągnąć na budowę to zrobią i to dobrze  :smile:  ale ostrzegam, że będą opóźnienia.

Reszta w toku, w razie pytań piszcie. Pozostałych wykonawców pomijam ale do tej pory żadna nie zasłużyła na listę czarną.

----------


## Asiz

Witam po dlugiej przerwie i przepraszam bo musze zadac pytanie:
Czy ktos jest mi w stanie *polecic solidnego stolarza*  do wykonania kuchni i zabudowy w nowym domu- szukalam lecz malo jest na ten temat informacji na forum.
Bede wdzieczna za informacje.
Pozdrawiam 
Aska

----------


## Radziej3city

> Witam po dlugiej przerwie i przepraszam bo musze zadac pytanie:
> Czy ktos jest mi w stanie *polecic solidnego stolarza*  do wykonania kuchni i zabudowy w nowym domu- szukalam lecz malo jest na ten temat informacji na forum.
> Bede wdzieczna za informacje.
> Pozdrawiam 
> Aska


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Kornik z Pruszcza Gd.Mają swoją stronę w necie.Robili u mnie zabudowę wiatrołapu i do dzisiaj nie mogę się nadziwić z jaką starannością to wykonali.Mam porównanie, ponieważ kuchnie robiła mi inna firma.

----------


## lukass89

Witam!
U mnie wszystko gotowe! Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Jarbud z Żukowa jako generalnego wykonawcę ! Współpraca przebiegła pomyślnie i bezproblemowo. Pan Rafał przez cały czas służył fachową wiedzą i pomocą, a w biurze mogłem liczyć na fachowe doradztwo w wyborze dachówki. 
Serdecznie polecam!

----------


## garu1

Witajcie,
Poszukujemy wykonawcy domu wedlug projektu Tytan, biura projektowego mgprojekt . Dzialka znajduje sie w Pierwoszynie, gmina Kosakowo. Ponizej link do projektu:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/tytan

Termin realizacji j  wrzesien 2017. Interesuje mnie Stan Deweloperski.

Firmy zainteresowane wykonastwem bardzo prosze o kontakt mailowy: 
[email protected]
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gos**c

> Witajcie,
> Poszukujemy wykonawcy domu wedlug projektu Tytan, biura projektowego mgprojekt . Dzialka znajduje sie w Pierwoszynie, gmina Kosakowo. Ponizej link do projektu:
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/tytan
> 
> Termin realizacji j  wrzesien 2017. Interesuje mnie Stan Deweloperski.
> 
> Firmy zainteresowane wykonastwem bardzo prosze o kontakt mailowy: 
> [email protected]
> Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.


Śmieciuch.

----------


## rybak1986

Kolejne etapy gotowe i tak:

Elektryka/Hydraulika/Sanitarka z czystym sumieniem:
*Pan Adam 607-403-943*
Ocieplenie budynku (wielokrotnie na bialej liście):
*Adam Lis 691-951-972*
Okna i drzwi:
*Wikęd z Luzina wiked.pl*

----------


## Magda31_21

Część,
Budowa domu w trakcie, u mnie na budowie mogę polecić firmy:
Prace ziemne , porządkowanie i niwelacje terenu - 509 369 568 profesjonalna i godna zaufania
Elektryk- 665386244
Resztę podeśle później, pozdrawiam

----------


## TAR

> Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Kornik z Pruszcza Gd.Mają swoją stronę w necie.Robili u mnie zabudowę wiatrołapu i do dzisiaj nie mogę się nadziwić z jaką starannością to wykonali.Mam porównanie, ponieważ kuchnie robiła mi inna firma.


moze pokazesz pare zdjec, tez szukam z okolic ale to co maja w galerii na stronie to raczej nie zacheca - przynajmniej jesli chodzi o lazienki czy garderoby

----------


## Koletzki

Witam,

jestem po kapitalnym remoncie domu. Co do ekip to niestety nie miałem aż takiego szczęscie (choc inni mają pewnie jeszcze gorzej).
Jednak jedna ekipa się wyrózniła i to na duży plus. Mianowicie parkieciarz. Z absolutnie czystym sumieniem mogę Pana Lucjana oraz Pana Romana polecić (firma Latif). Tel.: 785 506 855

Dosztukowanie brakujących klepek (po kominku który został usunięty), cyklinowanie oraz lakierowanie. Efekt = S U P E R.
Słowni, rzetelni oraz przesympatyczni (zawsze usmiechnięci) i do tego jeszcze cenowo bardzo przystępni (porównałem z 8 innymi firmami z Trójmiasta).

----------


## ilion

Gdybyście szukali jakiegoś specjalistę od napraw sprzętu AGD i RTV z Gdańska lub generalnie w Trójmieście, to mogę polecić serwis Gormat. Szybko poradzili sobie z naprawą niedziałającej pralki. Silnik się kręcił, ale bęben już nie. Podobno typowa usterka, ale nie policzył sobie zbyt dużo. Pralka działa i jestem zadowolony. Wrzucam nr: +48 577 993 319

----------


## koneweczka

Witam , 
 dom w zasadzie na ukonczeniu . Przeprowadzka juz wkrótce i dlatego też moge zarekomendować osoby/firmy , które  bez wiekszych ani nawet mniejszych zgrzytow przyczynily sie do wybudowania mojego domu. 

Kierownik budowy - p.Pożarowczyk , wielokrotnie polecany , widać trzyma poziom .

Stan surowy otwarty - DOM-BUD Jacek Szymichowski . I tutaj mozna by duzo napisać zachwalając pana Jacka . Budowa poszla bardzo sprawnie , wg. najlepszych standardów sztuki budowlanej , fachowe doradztwo . Kilka zmian,sugestii p.Jacka dzieki którym projekt został nieznacznie zmieniony , co w efekcie wyszło na moją korzysc . Dodam , że do tej pory juz po wybudowaniu domu p.Jacek nie odmawia mi wykonania nawet drobniejszych prac .Doradza rowniez gdy mam jakies pytania odnosnie spraw budowlanych. 

Dekarz - dachowka ceramiczna , p. Leszek Kotfas - tel. 604-627-238 . Bardzo staranna dwuosobowa ekipa .Pełny profesjonalizm . Nie śpieszą się -przynajmniej u mnie - robiąc bardzo starannie , a połozyli mi okolo 200m2 dachowki plus rynny plus instalacja odgromowa plus montaż okien dachowych.

Hydraulika - Soltar , tel. 506-051-021 ,  kompleksowa instalacja od poczatku , od pierwszej rurki do zainstalowania kotłowni z piecem oraz instalacjii podłogowej . Firma wielce profesonalna choc niełatwa w komunikacji .Bywalo że odwolywali wczesniej ustalone terminy wykonania prac . Niemniej gdy juz wkraczali na robotę wszystko szło w oka mgnieniu . Instalacja wodna i CO przeszla juz pierwsza zime - wszystko w najlepszym porządku . W razie jakis problemow/watpliwosci np. pytania o ustawienie pieca itp . , udzielaja zadowalających odpowiedzi , nie unikają człowieka jednym słowem  :smile: 

Wszystkich wykonawcow wyszukałem na Bialej liscie cofajac sie na forum , nieraz kilka lat . Oczywiscie jeszcze kilku innych wykonwcow coś tam u mnie robiło ( tynki , elektryka... ) , jednak pomimo , że prace wykonali dość dobrze to właśnie ta mała wątpliwość nie pozwala mi ich polecić innym budującym . Natomiast tych , ktorych wymienilem polecam z  czystym sumieniem . Dodam , że ceny usług polecanych przeze mnie firm nie powalają na kolana , jak to b.często bywa u wykonawców majacych nadmiar pracy i windujących ceny . 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących się , i nie tylko  :smile:

----------


## koneweczka

Zapomniałem dodać: 

Megabud - okna z montażem , brama garażowa . Doskonały kontakt, współpraca . Firma na prawdę perfekcyjna . Rowniez wielokrotnie polecana na forum  , łatwo znalezć , bo akurat numer do nich  mi gdzies zaginął.

----------


## rododendron83

Witam

Pochwały część 1

Jestem w połowie tynkowania i mogę już kilka ekip polecić:
1) Kierownik budowy - jedyny w swoim rodzaju Tomek Pożarowszczyk - (502-723-754)
2) SSO - Jar-Bud - (504-199-182)
3) Elektryka, alarm, siec logiczna, siec TV - Mix-Elektryka - Pan Jerzy Ciszek (601-610-302)
4) pokrycie dachu (dachówka ceramiczna + rynny + okna dachowe + wykończenie w Structonicie + obrobienie kominów) - Artur Czaplejewski - (505-677-955)

Resztę mam nadzieje, że pochwalę już niedługo  :smile:

----------


## rododendron83

Pochwał ciąg dalszy i dzisiaj będzie największa z dotychczasowych !!

Wczoraj skończyli tynkowanie (gips utwardzany) i mogę bardzo mocno polecić *Pana Radosława Krasowskiego (513-331-933)* 
Ekipa solidna, i bardzo dokładna. Piony Pan Radek na końcu pokazywał z użyciem 2 metrowej poziomicy - idealnie równo 
około 720m2 (powierzchnia do otynkowania w domu 200m2) do tynkowania zrobił w równe 2 tygodnie. Po robocie cały dom został idealnie wysprzątany. Same tynki gładkie jak szyba  :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

:big grin: 

Panie Marcinie dziękuję za miłą współpracę i pozytywną opinię.

----------


## Birkut

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy PHU Tomasz Hejmowski z Banina. Ten Pan nie traktuje inwestorów poważnie, naraża na koszta i potrafi zrezygnować ze zlecenia na kilka dni przed jego planowanym rozpoczęciem!

----------


## Jeremiah Johnson

Korzystałem z tej listy, więc czuję moralny obowiązek odwdzięczyć się tym samym.
Budowa w powiecie kartuskim, ale wykonawcy z szeroko rozumianej okolicy i tak ... :
1. elektryk - Pan Krzysztof  tel. 607441935 - miły, słowny, robił i doradzał - POLECAM, 
2. tynki wewn. cem-wap. - Pan Zbigniew tel. 507551902 - dobrze zorganizowani, szybcy, bez zbędnych gadek - polecam,
3. hydraulika - *Pan Tomasz tel. 798198919* - słowny, pomocny, rzetelny, rozmawiał i doradzał, wszystko w miłej atmosferze - wzór wykonawcy - POLECAM !
4. na minus - hydraulika - Andrzej Breza Kościerzyna - chcesz mieć kłopoty i nieprawidłowo wykonaną instalację CO i CWU ? Zatrudnij tego pana. NIE POLECAM !

----------


## Pyciek7

Witam,
na tym etapie mogę polecić firmy, które wybrałem dzięki forum i dalej polecam:
1. stan SSO Zet-BUd P. Sławomir i Leszek Zalewscy - szybko, sprawnie, czysto i bezproblemowo tel. 783 474 778
2. Tynki gipsowe - polecany wielokrotnie P. Radek Krassowski z Rumi tel. 513-331-933
3. WOd-kan Frma Wod-BUD Borkowo (podłogówka pod Pompę Ciepła i cała hydraulika)- dokładnie, rzetelnie, fachowo, terminowo tel. 601 670 129
4. Okna Dekar Sierakowice- super ceny, montaż i doradztwo tel 58 681 92 26
5. Brama i drzwi firmy KMT Salon B&S Tuchom - szybko i bezproblemowo, szybka reakcja na reklamacje P. Przemek i P. Michał tel 504 477 775
6. Kanalizacja i przyłacze wodne Firma Wodewil z Kczewa, doradzają, solidnie, terminowo - P. Tomek 501 215 694 
7. Elektryka firma Progresselectic Pan Artur (wielokrotnie polecany na forum) - mega wiedza, super jakość, doradztwo - mega pozytyw tel. 693 846 523

Pozdrawiam forumowiczów /Inwestorów i w/w wykonawców

----------


## Tomek-S

Witam serdecznie, szukam dobrej firmy z okolic Pucka, która postawi mi dom ( stan surowy zamkniety) w rododendronach w miejscowosci Smolno. Chcialbym z budowa ruszyc w marcu 2017r. Czy polecacie jakies konkretne/sprawdzone firmy ?

----------


## rybak1986

Kominek - kompleksowo wklad + obudowa. Zdecydowanie biała lista!

*http://kominkikwidzinski.pl/*

----------


## rododendron83

Pochwał część 3:

Drzwi,okna, brama garażowa - *KD Centrum* (http://www.kdcentrum.pl/) Bardzo dobre doradztwo przed zakupem oraz dobra ekipa montażowa 
Jest to przedstawiciel OknoPlast Kraków oraz NovoFerm i produkty tych producentów pojawiły sie u mnie w domu

----------


## KarMic

Kolejną firmą, którą możemy polecić jest: 

Firma Elektryczno Budowlana Lumen
Tomasz Dobrzyński z Gdyni. Telefon 502 791 800. 

Instalacja elektryczna wykonana poprawnie, w uzgodnionym terminie i za uzgodnioną stawkę. Przewody porządnie zamocowane do ścian, po przemyślanych trasach. Calość prac przebiegła bezproblemowo. Firma z dużym doświadczeniem w wykonywaniu instalacji elektrycznych.

Wykonano również instalacje odkurzacza centralnego z pomyślnie zakończoną próbą ciśnieniową.

Pozdrawiamy!

----------


## MarKam

Witam wszystkich po długim czasie.

Mam problem z wentylacja grawitacyjną i chciałbym zmienić na mechaniczną .Rozglądam się za wykonawcą  - ma ktoś sprawdzone namiary w miarę rozsądnej cenie ? Okolice Kartuz

Mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem *FACHOWCA OD BRAM Z AUTOMATYKĄ*  ,Pan Piotr Jank z Lampy koło Chmielna tel.608-840-352
Bardzo solidny a zarazem śmieszny gość  :smile:  
Robił u mnie bramę przesuwną 8m, kawałek płotu i furtka ocynk z pomalowaniem i automatyka FAAC. ławkę ogrodową i stół,

----------


## rybak1986

Prace ziemne, wykonanie poziomow pod ogrod i podworko na dzialce. Precyzyjnie i bez gry na czas co sie zdaza w tego typu pracach. 

*http://jks-plotka.ngb.pl/*

----------


## ez84

Witam 

Proszę o namiary na ekipę budowlaną niekonieczne firmę , ważne aby byli solidni  i znali się na fachu -  w dobrej cenie
Możecie kogoś polecić od podstaw  do stanu surowego bez konstukcji dachowej

domek 130m budowa w Gdyni

od kilku dni dzwoniłam do Pana Romana Rychert  niestety nie odbiera może ktoś ma aktualny numer?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarekMRQ

Witam, 
Poszukuję ekipy do wykonania elewacji oraz podbitki domku 100 m. Macie kogoś godnego polecenia??

Dodatkowo mogę polecić* usługi dekarskie* firmy Dako p. Łukasz Dylewski 609-252-435

*ekipa budowlana* stan surowy otwarty  z konstrukcją dachu p. Jacek 504-224-982 (solidnie, sprawnie i w dobrej cenie)

*hydraulik* Michał 513-538-233 (nim się obejrzeliśmy hydraulika była już zrobiona i to fachowo)

*Rolety/Żaluzje* w super cenie p. Jerzy Kreft 502-067-648

*Stolarz* schody, stół, kuchnie, zabudowy  p. Krzysztof 608-820-044 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Iwona85

Na początku tego roku postanowiliśmy z mężem odświeżyć mieszkanie - głowne załozenia to  wymiana drzwi wew., gładzie, wymiana podłogi na gres. Zdecydowalismy się na dosyć taniego "majstra". Zaowocowało to tym, ze osiwialam w tydzien. Po kilku dniach od polozenia gresu (płytki na płytki) podloga zaczeła odchodzić, efekt tzw. głuchych płytek. Niestety kasa stracona, mieszkanie rozgrzebane, zero pomyslu co dalej. Weszłam na to forum i po kolei wypisywalam sobie numery do wykonczeniowców. Niestety nikt nie chciał przyjść poprawiać po kimś (szczerze to rozumiałam). Na ok 40 wykonanych telefonów, zgodziły się zobaczyć mieszkanie 3-4 osoby, w tym na moje szczescie Pan Jacek. Oczywiście musiałam swoje odczekać, ale naprawde bylo warto. Dokładnie, równo, z pomysłem i bardzo czysto i szybko (były jeszcze dodatkowo dwie osoby). Dodatkowo miałam zamontowane wszystkie lampy i gniazdka. Szczerze polecam pana Jacka z Boleszewa (tel. 602 553 197).

----------


## gosiag9

Witam.
Jestem na tym forum nowa. Poszukuje sprawdzonej firmy budowlanej, ktora buduje kompleksowo. 
Czy możecie polecić kogoś ? 
Będę budować się w Redzie.

----------


## mierzvoj

Ja też dziękuję za bardzo profesjonalne wykonanie tynków, 750 m2 Osowa, to była czysta przyjemność

----------


## koneweczka

> Ja też dziękuję za bardzo profesjonalne wykonanie tynków, 750 m2 Osowa, to była czysta przyjemność


Może jakaś nazwa firmy ? Telefon ? inne namiary ?

----------


## tomasz85

Witam, od dłuższego czasu śledzę wpisy na forum. Chociaż sam się nie udzielałem to skorzystałem ze wskazówek, jakie tu znalazłem. Ostatecznie po wielu rozmowach z różnymi wykonawcami, zdecydowałem się na Pana Rafała Nowak z Żukowa (firma Jarbud) Dom jest pod konstrukcją i właśnie wchodzą dekarze.
Teraz już mogę powiedzieć, że dobrze wybrałem. Wszystko odbyło się zgodnie z naszą umową. Życzę wszystkim takich wyborów. 
PS. Na wiosnę ruszam dalej i na pewno będę śledził forum  :smile:

----------


## mierzvoj

> Może jakaś nazwa firmy ? Telefon ? inne namiary ?


przepraszam, oczywiście Pan Radosław Krassowski, tynki, 513 331 933, pełen profesjonalizm, a był środek zimy.

----------


## monikaa13

Poszukuję dobrego fachowca od kafelek - Gościcino, Bolszewo, Wejherowo - te rejony. Proszę polećcie kogoś sprawdzonego, który ładnie, modne położy i nie zgarnie nie wiadomo ile.

----------


## gosiag9

Witam.
czy mozecie polecić projektanta przyłączy wod-kan i elektrycznej w okolicach Redy,Wejherowa,Gdyni?
Propozycje wykonawców również bardzo mile widziani.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## [email protected]

Witam !

Chciałabym polecić  studniarza *Marcina Semrau - 534 968 968* .  Studnia wykonana szybko i profesjonalnie . Głębokość zbliżona do tej  z mapy hydrogeologicznej . Oryginalne rury studzienne z atestem PZH.  Cena bardzo atrakcyjna.  Polecam.

----------


## rododendron83

Pochwał cz. 4
Ocieplenie zewnętrzne + struktura Weber + podbitka Orobel  - *DarBud - Dariusz Danilczyk - 604-545-793*
Powiem tak - tym kim jest Pan Krasowski od tynków wew tym jest Pan Darek od wykończenia elewacyjnego - 101% profesjonalizmu, wiedzy i doradztwa 
Polecam !!!

----------


## BrunoReda

> Pochwał ciąg dalszy i dzisiaj będzie największa z dotychczasowych !!
> 
> Wczoraj skończyli tynkowanie (gips utwardzany) i mogę bardzo mocno polecić *Pana Radosława Krasowskiego (513-331-933)* 
> Ekipa solidna, i bardzo dokładna. Piony Pan Radek na końcu pokazywał z użyciem 2 metrowej poziomicy - idealnie równo 
> około 720m2 (powierzchnia do otynkowania w domu 200m2) do tynkowania zrobił w równe 2 tygodnie. Po robocie cały dom został idealnie wysprzątany. Same tynki gładkie jak szyba


Przyłączam się do pochwał.
Pan Radek wykonał tynki w naszym domu w Redzie. 
420m2 tynków wykonane idealnie równe i w ustalonym terminie, bardzo miła współpraca.
Profesjonalna ekipa, zwracają uwagę na szczegóły. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektów pracy.
Dziękujemy Panie Radku!

----------


## Kejt_R

> Poszukuję dobrego fachowca od kafelek - Gościcino, Bolszewo, Wejherowo - te rejony. Proszę polećcie kogoś sprawdzonego, który ładnie, modne położy i nie zgarnie nie wiadomo ile.


Pan Adam tel: 516862511
Robił u mnie wykończeniówkę, bardzo sprawny i słowny, otwarty i dokładny. Przy tym rozsądny cenowo.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> przepraszam, oczywiście Pan Radosław Krasowski,  tynki, 513 331 933, pełen profesjonalizm, a był środek zimy.





> Pochwał ciąg dalszy i dzisiaj będzie największa z dotychczasowych !!
> 
> Wczoraj skończyli tynkowanie (gips utwardzany) i mogę bardzo mocno polecić *Pana Radosława Krasowskiego (513-331-933)* 
> Ekipa solidna, i bardzo dokładna. Piony Pan Radek na końcu pokazywał z użyciem 2 metrowej poziomicy - idealnie równo 
> około 720m2 (powierzchnia do otynkowania w domu 200m2) do tynkowania  zrobił w równe 2 tygodnie. Po robocie cały dom został idealnie  wysprzątany. Same tynki gładkie jak szyba





> Witam,
> na tym etapie mogę polecić firmy, które wybrałem dzięki forum i dalej polecam:
> 
>   Tynki gipsowe - polecany wielokrotnie P. Radek Krasowski z Rumi tel. 513-331-933
> 
> Pozdrawiam forumowiczów /Inwestorów i w/w wykonawców






> Przyłączam się do pochwał.
> Pan Radek wykonał tynki w naszym domu w Redzie. 
> 420m2 tynków wykonane idealnie równe i w ustalonym terminie, bardzo miła współpraca.
> Profesjonalna ekipa, zwracają uwagę na szczegóły. Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektów pracy.
> Dziękujemy Panie Radku!



Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa i pochwały  :smile: 

Dla takich inwestorów tynkowanie to przyjemność.

Pozdrawiam.
Radek.

----------


## [email protected]

Tynki -* Marek Malotka* 782 764 235 - bardzo  dobra jakość w dobrej cenie. Ściany bardzo gładkie , praca wykonana szybko, żadnych problemów - wszystko zgodnie z umową. Polecam

----------


## [email protected]

Ekipa budowlana - *Sławek Pranczk 691 026 834* .  Była to nasza druga ekipa, bo z pierwszą musieliśmy się rozstać. Dom był trudny konstrukcyjnie , ale oni świetnie sobie poradzili.

----------


## Mar1975

Witam,
Może mógłby ktoś polecić firmę/ osoby sprawdzone do ogrodzenia działki + mórz oporowy, zastrzaly itp. (skarpa)?
Pozdrawiam, 
Marek

----------


## Kłosowo

> Budowa mojego domu w Koleczkowie w zasadzie już się skończyła. Czas najwyższy na spłatę "długu" wobec społeczności zgromadzonej wokół tego forum. Podaję namiary na sprawdzonych wykonawców, z których, w większości dzięki temu forum, usług skorzystałem i z których tak po prostu byłem zadowolony. Dodam tylko, że moje zadowolenie wynika z jakości wykonanych prac, ale również z poziomu oferowanych przez n/w cen (zlecenie każdej z większych prac poprzedzała solidna akcja ofertowa):
> 
> 1. Ekipa murarzy (od piwnic po dach) - Pan Grzegorz Hinc z okolic Stężycy - tel. 504 290 913 - świetny i doświadczony (cenne rady dziś procentują) fachowiec i przy tym niedrogi, ekipa spokojna, zasuwali aż miło.
> 
> 2. Dekarze (konstrukcja dachu, pokrycie dachówką, obróbki blacharskie, podbitka drewniana, wycinane ozdobnie krokwie itp.) - Pan Robert Bałtruszis z Ustronia Morskiego - tel. 608 334 520 - świetna robota, dach podoba się chyba wszystkim.
> 
> 3. Dachówki, rynny, okna dachowe, wełnę mineralną po zebraniu wielu ofert kupowałem w firmie MATELBUD w Gdyni przy ul. Chwaszczyńskiej. Chociaż nie jest to wykonawca postanowiłem polecić tę firmę na tym forum. Profesjonalne doradztwo, otwartość na negocjacje cenowe, życzliwość (w razie pilnej potrzeby dowozili na budowę nawet nieznaczne ilości towaru) i świetna obsługa. Polecam Pana Andrzeja Maślankę i kolegów.
> 
> 4. Elektryka, instalacja antenowa, internet itp. - Pan Mateusz Meyer z okolic Luzina - tel. 511 109 112 - bardzo dobrze wykonana instalacja, ładnie opisana, dobry kontakt 
> ...


Bardzo proszę o opinie dt. współpracy z projektantką- np. otwarta na pomysły, zmiany, umiała doradzić itp.

----------


## mirtilli

Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa, na etapie budowy domu i chętnie czytam wszystkie wasze wpisy. Oświećcie mnie proszę. Ile teraz biorą murarze za wymurowanie m2 ścian nośnych i działowych w okolicach Trójmiasta? Mam do wymurowania 99m2 ścian nośnych i 77m2 ścian działowych na poddaszu bo parter i strop stoi ale z poprzednią ekipą musiałam się pożegnać i szukam kogoś na ich miejsce a po pierwszej wycenie zgłupiałam czy faktycznie robocizna w ciągu 2 lat poszła o 100% w górę???  Za wymurowanie tych ścian ekipa chce 12 tys netto. Czy to nie za dużo?

----------


## TAR

> Witam wszystkich. Jestem tu nowa, na etapie budowy domu i chętnie czytam wszystkie wasze wpisy. Oświećcie mnie proszę. Ile teraz biorą murarze za wymurowanie m2 ścian nośnych i działowych w okolicach Trójmiasta? Mam do wymurowania 99m2 ścian nośnych i 77m2 ścian działowych na poddaszu bo parter i strop stoi ale z poprzednią ekipą musiałam się pożegnać i szukam kogoś na ich miejsce a po pierwszej wycenie zgłupiałam czy faktycznie robocizna w ciągu 2 lat poszła o 100% w górę???  Za wymurowanie tych ścian ekipa chce 12 tys netto. Czy to nie za dużo?


nikt nie lubi wchodzic na papraniny po kims i wtedy zawsze cena jest wyzsza. w sumie to mnie nie dziwi, sama bym sie nie podjela po kims poprawiac. co do kosztow nie wiem, zamawialam ekipe pod klucz mat + rob

----------


## koneweczka

Hejka,

Sugeruję abyś sprawdziła na oferia.pl , składasz zlecenie i czekasz na wykonawców i ceny , co ważniejsze. Wybór to jedno , ale przy okazji dowiesz się na jaką kwotę się przygotowac .

----------


## Mar1975

Czas na kilka słów o sprawdzonych wykonawcach tj.

1. Tynki i posadzki - p. ADRIAN 504-198-761 -  szybko, czysto i prościutko  :smile: 

2. Hydraulik tj. Ogrzewanie, kominek, gaz, podłogówka, kaloryfery i kanalizacja 
p. TOMEK 798-198-919 - na czas i w miłej atmosferze, w domu cieplutko  :smile: 

3. Wykończeniowiec - kafle, zabudowa,mozaika   - w trakcie ....na pewno dam znać jak będzie warto.

W tej chwili poszukuję sprawdzonej ekipy do postawienia ogrodzenia z gotowych elementów. (skarpa, skos  itp .... ) . Rozmawiałem z polecaną na forum ekipą ale pierwszy wolny termin na sierpień  :sad:  . Jakaś propozycja kochani?
Pozdr,

Marek

----------


## koronerek

Ze swojej strony polecam hydraulika Tomasza (tel. 798 198 919). U nas robił ogrzewanie, wod-kan oraz gaz. Miło, sprawnie i ekspresowo.

----------


## takisobiedamian

Uszanowanie wszystkim. Poszukuję kompetentnego człowieka do instalacji c.o. i c.w.u. Obliczenie zapotrzebowania, doradztwo w zakresie sprzętu, rodzaju zasilania. 400m2 podłogowe+grzejniki. Wiedza w zakresie pomp ciepła/kolektorów itp. Specjalista który wie co robi i robił  :smile:  Będę wdzięczny za kontakt.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## szach11

Szukam sprawdzonej ekipy do wykonania tarasu. Ktoś coś?

----------


## korpol

Witam! Szukam ekipy do ułożenia około 100 m2 paneli podłogowych w okolicach Przodkowa. Jakieś sprawdzone ekipy?

----------


## TAG75

Megabud  do tej pory bez zarzutu kilka razy tutaj wymieniany niestety przestali zajomwac sie drzwiami wewnetrznymi...

Projektant wnetrz -Pani Daria tel. 503 090 079 nadzorowala wszystkie prace od momentu projektu do wykonczenia w moich 2 mieszkaniach na wynajem, wspolpracuje z dobrymi ekipami , latwo dostosowuje sie do posiadanego budzetu klienta. Polecam gdy ktos nie ma czasu aby zajmowac sie kazdym detalem. Dobre ceny w porowaniu do rynkowych.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

A może ktoś polecić ekipę od tynków?

----------


## [email protected]

Marek Malotka - 782764235, jest z okolicy Chwaszczyna.

----------


## alter2000

Prośba do admina. Czy można usuwać wpisy dotyczące poszukiwania ekip? Biała lista ma być miejscem gdzie poleca się ekipy a nie prosi o polecenie. Robi się bałagan w temacie. Wystarczy przeszukać wątek i jest masa wpisów odnośnie tynkarzy, wykończeniówki itd.

----------


## Gierga

Witajcie poszukuje sprawdzonego i dobrego kierownika budowy.  Mam trudna sytuacja jeżeli chodzi o sprawy z domem.  Potrzebuję nowego kierownika. Jestem z bojana.  Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## stef4n

Ktoś z obecnych budował z DomBud płyte fundamentową? Jakies opinie?

----------


## mmm4

> Ktoś z obecnych budował z DomBud płyte fundamentową? Jakies opinie?


DomBud - Jacek Szymichowski
Jeżeli pytasz o niego a ma wolne terminy to się nawet nie zastanawiaj.
U mnie stawiał SSO, plus prace ziemne, drenaż, studnie, itd i jestem mega zadowolony.

----------


## asiula83

Witajce forumowicze, mam już kompletny zawrót głowy od szukania firmy/osoby do remontu łazienki i pokoju w mieszkaniu. Czy możecie polecić solidnej ekipy/osoby do remontu z Trójmiasta lub okolic. Mieszkam na Karwinach. Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie opinie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## romajaroszek

Chciałabym polecić firmę pana Jarka JarBud Jaroslaw Pranczk Goscicino k Wejherowa
504199182 znaleźliśmy go przez to forum i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Firma wykonywała stan surowy otwarty z konstrukcją dachu.
Ocena cena/jakość kontakt dla nas 10/10/10. Panowie wyrobili się przed czasem. Ja osobiście jestem najbardziej zadowolona z konstrukcji dachu. Drewniane żłobione krokwie naprawdę robią wrażenie (jeżeli ktoś będzie zainteresowany mogę przesłać zdjęcia). Mieliśmy kilka błędów w projekcie dzięki czujności Pana Jarka zostały wychwycone a prace wykonane jak należy.

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Jeśli chodzi o DOM-BUD to radzę nie nastawiać się na współpracę. Nabrał robót i teraz zwodzi z wycenami, umawianiem się itp. Niepoważne podejście.

----------


## koneweczka

> DomBud - Jacek Szymichowski
> Jeżeli pytasz o niego a ma wolne terminy to się nawet nie zastanawiaj.
> U mnie stawiał SSO, plus prace ziemne, drenaż, studnie, itd i jestem mega zadowolony.


Dla mnie rowniez wybudowal dom w SSO . Wynalazłem dom-bud z ,,Bialej listy'' . Sklamałbym gdybym napisał , że jestem niezadowolony, albo coś nie tak. Firma po prostu profesjonalna . Budował u mnie 3 lata temu , ale przez kolejne miesiące udawało mi się u P.Jacka wyprosić (terminy )  kolejne , drobne prace budowlane . Firma Dom-bud byla jedną z trzech , które dzieki forum brałem pod uwagę .A do Jacka Szymichowskiego zatelefonowalem po prostu jako 1szego z tej listy  :smile:  . Faktem jest , że firma rozrosła się do tego stopnia , że raczej wątpię aby obecnie dom-bud stawiał mi dom . Poza tym mamy - jak mi sie zdaje - boom budowlany obecnie, o kryzysie mozna zapomniec i znalezć kogoś porządnego z wolnymi terminami   zaczyna być problemem .

----------


## Artur_3Miasto

Z czystym sumieniem dopisuje do listy dekarza Darka Zielińskiego DAR DACH 692-379-961.

Pan Darek wykonywal dla nas pokrycie papa dachu plaskiego ze styropianowa warstwa spadkowa. 
Przede wszystkim chwale sobie kontakt  - czesto jestem za granica wiec nie zawsze mam mozliwosc zadzwonic, chociazby ze wzgledu na roznice czasowa ale to nie bylo problemem poniewaz Pan Darek sprawdza skrzynke email i sprawnie odpowiada na wiadomosci. 
Ceny oferowanych materialow byly na tyle atrakcyjne ze po sprawdzeniu kilku najwazniejszych pozycji odpuscilem sobie szukanie materialow poniewaz oferta byla atrakcyjna.
Usluga zostala wykonana w uzgodnionym terminie i w zasadzie bez zastrzezen. W zeszlym tygodniu poprosilem Pana Darka o montaz rur spustowych i udalo sie idealnie zgrac jego prace z zakonczeniem ekipy elewacyjnej taz zeby budynek nie pozostal bez orynnowania.
Ogolnie wspolprace oceniam bardzo pozytywnie.

----------


## Artur_3Miasto

Ekipa od elewacji - Adam Lis - 691 951 972

Zdecydowanie plasuje sie w czolowce jesli chodzi o wykonawcow u nas na budowie. 

Przy wyborze wykonawcy opieralem sie o 4 wyceny - ekipa Pana Adama nie byla ani najtansza, ani najdrozsza ale slyszalem o nich "dobre slowo" od znajomego-znajomego  :smile:  wiec wybor padl na nich.

Na wstepie czytelna, dokladna,  dobrze sporzadzona oferta na email, bardzo dobry kontakt telefoniczny jak i mailowy. Staly sklad ekipy Pana Adama przeklada sie na jakosc prac. Rzetelnosc i dokladnosc to zdecydowanie ich glowne atuty. Czesc elewacji zostala wykonana w systemie styropian+tynk a czesc welna+deska elewacyjna - wszystko bez zarzutu z dbaloscia o szczegoly. Mielismy na w projekcie elewacji kilka nieszablonowych rozwiazan ale Pan Adam przyjechal przygotowany, z wydrukowanymi zdjeciami innych budynkow ktore wczesniej mu wysylalem, kazdy szczegol zostal omowiony. Dodatkowo poza dobrze wykonana praca zawsze mozna liczyc na dobra rade czy sugestie.
Zeby nie byc goloslownym ponizej wrzucam przykladowy naroznik budynku pokryty deskami, wedlug mnie jest bardzo dobrze.

----------


## gosiag9

> Dla mnie rowniez wybudowal dom w SSO . Wynalazłem dom-bud z ,,Bialej listy'' . Sklamałbym gdybym napisał , że jestem niezadowolony, albo coś nie tak. Firma po prostu profesjonalna . Budował u mnie 3 lata temu , ale przez kolejne miesiące udawało mi się u P.Jacka wyprosić (terminy )  kolejne , drobne prace budowlane . Firma Dom-bud byla jedną z trzech , które dzieki forum brałem pod uwagę .A do Jacka Szymichowskiego zatelefonowalem po prostu jako 1szego z tej listy  . Faktem jest , że firma rozrosła się do tego stopnia , że raczej wątpię aby obecnie dom-bud stawiał mi dom . Poza tym mamy - jak mi sie zdaje - boom budowlany obecnie, o kryzysie mozna zapomniec i znalezć kogoś porządnego z wolnymi terminami   zaczyna być problemem .



Witam.
U mnie wlasnie Pan Jacek Szymichowski skończył SSO. Jesteśmy z mężem mega zadowoleni z nich. 
Pełen profesjonalizm. Dom-Bud znalazłam tu na białej liście i mogę tylko potwierdzić wcześniejsze pozytywne komentarze. 
Z zamkniętymi oczami można ich brać  :smile:

----------


## Kondziel

Ja mogę również potwierdzić bardzo dobrą jakość prac Pana Dariusza Zielińskiego z firmy DARDACH z Gdańska. Wykonał u nas remonta dachu . Dach w dachówce, dość skomplikowany, bo bardzo dużo lukarn i innych daszków towarzyszących. Bardzo sympatyczna ekipa i profesjonalne podejście Pana Darka. Szczegółowa wycena materiałów i usługi.  W tym roku wybudowaliśmy drewutnię, którą wykonali cieśle zaprzyjaźnieni z Panem Darkiem i dach też wykonany przez Pana Darka bez zarzutów i uchybień. 
 Z czystym sumieniem polecam.

----------


## mirtilli

Z pełnym zadowoleniem (w końcu) mogę polecić:
- murarza Adama Maszottę  i jego ekipę. 
- dekarza Daniela Derc 606-134-226

Pan Adam jako trzecia już ekipa murarska w końcu wybudował mi dom jak również dokonała sporo poprawek po poprzednikach. Bardzo dobrze współpracował z dekarzem co również jest bardzo istotne.

Czy ktoś poleci mi może jakąś firmę tynkarską? Zależy mi na tynkach cementowo-wapiennych ale nie za kosmiczne pieniądze. Jak do tej pory dzwoniłam do dwóch firm i jedna ma cenę 32 zł/m2 a druga 34 zł/m2 (materiał z robocizną). Czy to dużo? Opierając się na obliczeniach liczyłam raczej na cenę 27-28 zł m2. Ktoś coś doradzi? Kogoś poleci?

----------


## KrD

Mogę polecić pana Piotra Rosę (firma Ekofil) z Gdyni, tel. 601611758.
Wstawiał i podłączał u mnie szambo.
Co prawda było to już kilka dobrych lat temu, więc nie wiem jak to teraz wygląda.
Ale o wykonawstwie pana Piotra mogę powiedzieć: dobry kontakt, konkretny, solidny, terminowy, zna się na robocie.

----------


## Ajutamen

Po wielu przykrych doświadczeniach przyszedł czas na pozytywne.

POLECAM:

*Dekarz- Adzej Lis z Michalina*- 504 942 472
Wykonawce tego dostałem z Ambit Gdańsk ( Ambitu zdecydowanie nie polecam). Ekipa dokładna, nie pijąca i chyba nawet nie paląca. Wszystko poszło sprawnie i równo, do tego Pan Andrzej dorzuciła kilka swoich pomysłów i wyszło pięknie!!

*Woda, kanalizacja, gaz, ogrzewanie- ZIH Piotr Kołek*- 603 104 308
Wszystko ogarnięte szybko i sprawnie do tego węzeł w kotłowni wygląda imponująco- wszystko równo jak od linijki.

*Elektryk- Pan Andrzej*- 797 779 867
Co tu pisać? szybko sprawnie i czysto.

Mam nadzieję że jeszcze uda mi się kogoś dopisać do tej listy...

----------


## stef4n

a

----------


## szycha82

Witam
Czy ktoś z Was robił adaptacje projektu lub projekt indywidualny w firmie As'Pol z Redy?
Za wszystkie odpowiedzi z góry dziękuje

----------


## Piotr4039

Ja z kolei jestem bardzo zawiedziona. Ekipa Pana Sławka niestety nie poradziła sobie z prostym projektem . Pełno niedoróbek , ściany nie trzymają pionu...tragedia...zdecydowanie nie polecam

----------


## Piotr4039

Chodzi o ekipę Pana Sławka Pranczke..

----------


## Piotr4039

Chodzi o ekipę Pana Sławka Pranczke.  Ktoś wcześniej wspomniał , że był bardzo zadowolony...u mnie ekipa się nie popisała.

----------


## Birkut

Jeżeli poszukujecie firmy do kostki brukowej, ogrodzenia czy prac ziemnych to gorąco polecam firmę  KRIS-BUD +48 513 597 602. Firma Pana Krystiana wykonała mi cześć ogrodzenia (podmurówka i murek oporowy) oraz położyła kostkę (schody, podjazd, taras). Wszystko niesamowicie sprawnie, fachowo i przystępnie cenowo. Ekipy do ogrodzenia poszukiwałem ponad rok. Większość z firm albo bała się podjąć zadania, albo dawała wycenę która powalała z nóg. Nawet firma Jar-Bud która stawiała mi dom i którą wcześniej polecałem na tym forum "wypięła" się na mnie. Natomiast Pan Krystian żadnej roboty się nie boi, do wszystkiego podchodzi rzetelnie i jest słowny! Na pewno w przyszłości będę  korzystać z usług firmy KRIS-BUD jako, że w planach mam jeszcze kilka inwestycji. Rezultaty opisze w kolejnych postach.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Chciałbym szczerze polecić koparkowego Pana Adama z Kielna. Robił u nas na budowie już 2 razy przy równaniu działki przy zakopywaniu fundamentów i piwnicy oraz przy oczyszczalni ścieków. Szybko, sprawnie i jeszcze doradził co zrobić z nierównościami (na działce ponad 2,5m przewyższeń) na działce, wyszło lepiej niż sobie wyobrażaliśmy, a myśleliśmy że będą to nam psuć klimat na działce. Serdecznie polecam Pana Adama  :smile: 

p. Adam tel. 608841312

----------


## bacadu

k

----------


## Kłosowo

[QUOTE=Ajutamen;7484920]Po wielu przykrych doświadczeniach przyszedł czas na pozytywne.

POLECAM:


*Elektryk- Pan Andrzej*- 797 779 867
Co tu pisać? szybko sprawnie i czysto.

Co ten elektryk robi? w czym się specjalizuje?
Szukam fachowca z uprawnieniami, który myśli, zaplanuje, doradzi i wykona włącznie z okablowaniem teletechnicznym i  instal. odgromową. 
Potrzebuję w wersji materiał + robocizna na 8% vat. ponieważ muszę się ze skarbówką rozliczyć niestety.

Jak dzwonię do niektórych to kręcą nosem, że im się nie opłaca na fakturę bo chcą kroić naiwnych na vacie- kupują za 8% a kasują za 23% vat.
Dlatego musi być uczciwy i rzetelny.
Proszę o namiary polecanych ELEKTRYKÓW.

----------


## Kłosowo

to b. ciekawe, gdzie powinny być rozdzielacze, pytam się bo też będę kład ogrzewanie podłogowe, poproszę o namiar, pozdrawiam

----------


## Kłosowo

Adaptacja projektu - Bogdanna Ziętek - 501 487 134
to już chyba historia, obecnie robi typową adaptację projektów gotowych- jak masz jakieś wymagania i zmiany to strach w oczach można zobaczyć

----------


## Maryla910

Dzięki że zrobiliście taką listę. Bardzo pomocne

----------


## Kłosowo

Firma Adwil z Tczewa  montują min.  okna drutex-u i bramy Hormann- czy ktoś korzystał z ich usług i mógł ich polecić? :yes: 

Czy ktoś z Was budował z P. Andrzejem Labudą z Sierakowic?
B. proszę o wrażenia.

----------


## mirtilli

Kochani czy możecie polecić mi dobrych tynkarzy (tynki cementowo-wapienne)?

----------


## justyna_sz

POLECAMY z pełną odpowiedzialnością!

hydraulika, ogrzewanie---->
*Pan Tomek tel. 798198919*

Wszystko poszło sprawnie i w miłej atmosferze. Ani się obejrzeliśmy a wszystko było gotowe.  W domu cieplutko, instalacja położona z głową bez zbędnych udziwnien. Panowie zostawili po sobie porządek tak jakby w ogóle ich tam nie było. Cierpliwie i jasno odpowiadają na nasze najgłupsze pytania. Sami dobrali piec (chcieliśmy na pellet i taki też mamy),  grzejniki i cały osprzęt i  zrobili to dobrze. Podpowiedzieli kilka prostych ale fajnych i sensownych rozwiązań. Jednym słowem wszystko działa jak należy. Cała instalacja jak narazie praktycznie bezobsługowa. Życzyłabym nam wszystkim tylko takich wykonawców- pełen profesjonalizm. Dziękujemy!

----------


## justyna_sz

PLECAMY!
OKNA----->
Wspominany wielokrotnie w tym temacie *Pan Michał Michnowicz* i jego *Megabud*. Profesjonalne doradztwo, uczciwe podejście do klienta, okna zgodne z opisem z ofercie. Jednym słowem- będąc u nich w firmie człowiek nie ma wrażenia że ktoś chce go na coś naciągnąć tylko sprzedać odpowiednio dobrany produkt. Jesteśmy zadowoleni, okna wyglądają bardzo estetycznie i solidnie, wszystko dokładnie spasowane. Panowie popisali się też przy samym montażu- 24 okna zamontowali nam w 4 godziny- wszystko równiutko jak od linijki. Dziękujemy!

----------


## qami

Jeśli chodzi o tynki to p. Tadeusz 604 754 783. Pełen profesjonalizm, tynki idealnie równe, bez minimalnych nawet zarysowań, nie trzeba nawet cekolować. Zero zastrzeżeń na żadnym z etapów prac, od ustalenia co ma być zrobione po zakończenie robót.

----------


## qami

Budowa domu do stanu surowego polecam Łukasza Kaczmarka z Lukshaus - tel. 889 165 080. Solidny, słowny i terminowy. Budowaliśmy z dozorem inspektora nadzoru, który nie miał się do czego przyczepić i sam chwalił, a wcześniej się nie znali. Można liczyć na doradzenie i porządnie wykonaną robotę.

----------


## Kasia789

Wiele zależy od tego jaką powierzchnie ma nasza kuchnia. Ponieważ u mnie w mieszkaniu kuchnia to jedno z większych pomieszczeń, zaraz po pokoju gościnnym, brałam pod uwagę tylko sprawdzoną firmę. I wybór padł na polecaną przez znajomych Gdańską Fabrykę Mebli,  ich realizacje to naprawde mistrzostwo stolarstwa. Jeżeli kuchnia ma być wizytówką mieszkania, tak jak to wyszło u mnie, to polecam właśnie GFM. Wysoka jakość wykonania i co najważniejsze obsługa.. bardzo uprzejme Panie.

----------


## mechanik_andrzej

Witam, 
zakończyłem właśnie pierwszy etap budowy swojego domu ( stan surowy zamknięty). Często zaglądałem na to forum szukając porady, którą firmę wybrać do budowy swojego domu. Poczytałem, poszperałem i popytałem .... Ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na firmę JARBUD Rafał Nowak z Żukowa. Muszę przyznać, że jest to solidna firma, kontakt z Panem Rafałem świetny, ma bardzo dużą wiedzę, potrafi doradzić praktycznie we wszystkim co dotyczy budowy, a najbardziej cenię go za szczerość i słowność. Dom wybudowany zgodnie z umową, zgodnie z terminem i przede wszystkim zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami. Polecam tę firmę z czystym sumieniem, dla zainteresowanych podaję numer telefonu bezpośrednio do Pana Rafała - 500 565 820. 
Pozdrawiam,
Andrzej

----------


## Birkut

Chciałbym polecić hydraulika Pana Tomka +48 798 198 919, który wykonał w moim domu instalację wod-kan, c.o. i gazową + kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Wszystko przebiegło sprawnie i rzetelnie. Pan Tomek co najważniejsze jest niezwykle słownym i odpowiedzialnym wykonawcą (a takich bardzo mało). Gdy podczas robót pojawiają się problemy fachowiec ten staje na głowie, aby je rozwiązać nie obciążając przy tym inwestora dodatkowymi kosztami. Pan Tomek również po wykonaniu zlecenia i przyjęciu zapłaty nie odwraca się od zleceniodawcy plecami. Zawsze służy pomocą/poradą.

----------


## bacadu

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów
poszukuje solidnych fachowców, którzy podejmą się zrobienia ogrodzenia wokół mojej działki-okolice Gdyni. Bardzo proszę o jakieś namiary.

----------


## Kłosowo

WITAM!
 Bardzo pilnie szukam opinii na temat P. Andrzeja Grota z Czeczewa- SPRAWA GARDŁOWA.
Proszę o opinie- stan surowy otwarty

----------


## stef4n

Proszę o kontakt osób poszkodowanych przez firmę Michał Miotk http://stanysurowepomorskie.pl

----------


## Artur_3Miasto

Polecam plytkarza/glazurnika, Pana Franciszka Stelmach z Rumi. Tel 602 627 021.

Pan Franciszek polozyl u nas ok. 150m.kw gresu, zrobil 2 lazienki od A-Z, kilkanascie metrow kamienia, kilkanascie metrow plytek ceglanych i troche sciennych okladzin betonowych. Z kazdym z wymienionych tematow poradzil sobie bardzo dobrze. Zdazylem poznac czlowieka dosc dobrze podczas kikumiesiecznej wspolpracy i polecam wszystkim ktorzy chca solidnie i dokladnie a nie szybko i na wczoraj. Wszystkie prace u nas byly wykonane bardzo skrupulatnie. Gres i glazura dobrze rozplanowane przez kladzeniem, lazienki po zakonczeniu plytek i montazu ceramiki ladnie wykonczone silikonem - na prawde, jakosc prac absolutnie bez zastrzezen.

----------


## gumis9

Witam,

W związku z zakończeniem pierwszego etapu prac budowlanych z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić:

*Kierownik budowy- Tomasz Pożarowszczyk 502 723 754*- Pan Tomasz pełnił funkcję kierownika jak również nadzorował pracę ekipy od SSO w związku z wyjazdowym charakterem mojej pracy. To z nim ustalane były wszelkie zmiany, korekty. Jak do tej pory, współpraca układa się bardzo dobrze.

*SSO- DOM-BUD*- Wielokrotnie polecany na tym forum, sprawnie, szybko, czysto.

*Hydraulik- Pan Rysiu- 502 315 528*- Na razie wykonał pierwszy etap prac związanych z podłączeniem wody i kanalizacji, Instalacja wodna za sugestią Pana Rysia będzie dokończona po ułożeniu 1 warstwy styropianu tak aby zminimalizować straty na przesyle ciepłej wody. Wszystko sprawnie i czysto, zna się na rzeczy.

*Tynki- Pan Marek z Kościerzyny z kolegą 608 450 637*- Ekipa polecona przez Pana Tomasza ponieważ większość wykonawców których znalazłem wykonuje tylko tynki cementowo- wapienne. Panowie wykonują tynki zarówno cementowo-wapienne jak i gipsowe. U mnie gipsowe utwardzane. Ściany równiutkie jak lustro. Efekt popwalający. Ekipa bardzo sumienna i rzetelna. Wszystkie prace wykonane zgodnie z terminem. Ekipa przystępna cenowo porównując stawki z 3miasta. Polecam z czystym sumieniem

*Alarm- Pan Jerzy 606 968 829* Przede wszystkim nie stara się naciągnąć na dodatkowe koszta. Zaproponował kilka ciekawych rozwiązań, przystępny cenowo. Alarmami zajmuje się chyba z 30 lat... Doradził również jak rozprowadzić instalację do CCTV, którą wykonuję we własnym zakresie.

*Dach*- niestety nie mogę polecić, po zakończeniu prac pozostawiony duży nieporządek. Walające się folie, potłuczone dachówki. Sam dach wygląda dobrze ale niesmak pozostał. 

*Okna- Megabud 512 023 999* Bardzo dobry kontakt, sprawny montaż, doskonała obsługa klienta. Wybraliśmy profil FEN 92, należy zwrócić uwagę, że w porównaniu do konkurencji oferują dużo więcej zaczepów antywłamaniowych w standardzie.

*Brama garażowa- Beditom Gdynia- 058 667 37 10* Biała 4 metrowa brama prezentuje się bardzo ładnie, od zamówienia do montażu minęły 2 tygodnie. Napęd działa szybko i cicho, pilot z możliwością sprawdzenia statusu zamknięcia bramy. Konkurencyjne ceny, sprawny montaż. Polecam

Większość wykonawców znalazłem na białej liście lub z polecenia wykonawców poszczególnych etapów. 
Obecnie szykam ekip do wykończenia, posadzek, elewacji oraz kostki brukowej.

Jeśli ktoś chciałby zobaczyć efekty prac, proszę pisać na priva. Dom parterowy 200 m2 Gmina Szemud.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mefi-Z

Pozdrawiam
Czy ktoś z Państwa zna dobrego specjalistę od badań geotechnicznych gruntu w ok. Starogard Gdański, Lubichowo? Z góry dziękuję za namiary. Jacek

----------


## Ewa_G

Witam, 
Poszukuję ekipy budowlanej do wybudowania domu parterowego w systemie gospodarczym w stanie surowym w Grabinach Zameczek, gminie Suchy Dąb (okolice Pruszcz Gdański, Cedry Wielkie). Fundamenty, ściany, dach. 
Może ktoś poleci fachowca/fachowców z tego rejonu?

----------


## gosiag9

Gumis9 jak potrzebujesz ekipy do wykończenia to mogę polecić tę która u mnie robiła całą wykończeniówkę.
Trochę na nich czekałam ale warto było. Chłopaki naprawdę znają się na swojej robocie. Szybko , sprawnie i DOBRZE . Mieli naprawde co robic bo mój dom ma przeszło 300m2.
Podaje namiary . Pan Zbyszek i Paweł Miętki tel: 601461951

----------


## annleel

Dzień dobry,
poszukuję firmy, która w tym roku miała by termin na wykonanie:

- ocieplenie budynku (czarny styropian) wraz z otynkowaniem (tynk silikatowy)
- odkopanie i zaizolowanie ław
- wymiana parapetów zewn (30 okien)
- ocieplenie ościeży okien 
Budynek 3 piętrowy (północna ściana jest już ocieplona)
Zależy mi na jakości wykonania i zastosowaniu dobrej jakości materiałów.

Ponadto poszukuję dekarza do wykonania drobnych napraw obróbek na dachu (blachodachówka) i remont kominów murowanych z cegły.


Bardzo proszę o rekomendacje

----------


## Gierga

Podciągam pytanie poszukuje KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY - do domu już wybudowanego w którym poprzedni kierownik dał ciała.
Budowa w Bojanie - pilnie poszukuje dobrego i rzetelnego. Dziękuję.

----------


## Mar1975

> Podciągam pytanie poszukuje KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY - do domu już wybudowanego w którym poprzedni kierownik dał ciała.
> Budowa w Bojanie - pilnie poszukuje dobrego i rzetelnego. Dziękuję.


Mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Ci kierownika pana Krzysztofa Wendt504-483-825 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sailor_ro

Kierownik budowy p. Tomasz Pożarowszczyk- nic dodać, nic ująć, warto skorzystać z jego usług.

Elektryk 505 466 636 - kable pod laser, podkute narożniki,kable nie wystają, tynkarze zadowoleni, w rozdzielni porządek, godny polecenia

Megabud Gdańsk- na razie okna, bramy jeszcze czekają, jak dla mnie bardzo dobra cena, za bardzo dobrą jakość towaru, usługi i obsługi.

----------


## markosbrezowski

Ja polecam  :spam: sprawnie i szybko przysyłają fachowców a z ceną zawsze idzie się dogadać  :smile:  Nie ma wydziwiania i spóźniania jak u innych "fachowców" 
Numer do hydraulika  :spam:

----------


## Kłosowo

Witam, sorki, że TU ale jesteście z pomorskiego....poszukuję b. pilnie desek świerkowych heblowanych na nadbitkę, musi być sezonowane o minimalnym poziomie wilgotności 11-16%, w wersji pióro-wpust. Wiem tylko, że gdzieś koło Kartuz.
Proszę o namiary.
Dziękuję

----------


## voopeem

> Ja polecam sprawnie i szybko przysyłają fachowców a z ceną zawsze idzie się dogadać  Nie ma wydziwiania i spóźniania jak u innych "fachowców" 
> Numer do hydraulika


Możesz napisać o tym hydrauliku? Poszukuję  :smile:

----------


## Tomek Kołodziej

Zdecydowanie polecam współpracę z firmą: Adam Reńkas Usługi Remontowo-Wykończeniowe Ar Bud. Firma polecana na tym forum.
Rekomenduję tę firmę jako solidną, rzetelną, terminową i wiarygodną. Panowie wykonali kawał dobrej roboty - włożyli serce w nasz projekt. Wykończyli z mega dużą starannością 9 segmentów w miejscowości Dębki. Gładzie, malowanie, układanie dużych formatów płytek gresowych, montaż odpływów liniowych, układanie wykładziny + listwy oraz podwieszane sufity plus ocieplenie poddasza to zakres ich działań. Wyjątkowo uzdolnieni i wyjątkowo sprawni manualnie to zalety wszystkich czterech Panów Adama, Grzegorza, Tomasza oraz Piotra. Brak słów, bardzo wysoki poziom wykonywanych usług i 100% zadowolenia. Z przyjemnością polecam firmę Ar Bud jako pewnego wykonawcę. Kontakt - Pan Adam: 516862511

----------


## Cezarw85

- Dachówka - *DARDACH Dariusz Zieliński*

Kontakt do Pana Darka znalazłem poprzez pozytywne opinie na różnych portalach i powiem szczerze ze się potwierdziły. Współpraca przebiegła bardzo pozywytnie.Pan Darek ma ogromne doświadczenie i służył dobrymi radami podczas współpracy. Dach wykonany bardzo dokładnie,wszystko równiutko jak po linijkę  :smile:  Sąsiedzi podziwiają jego dzieło i mówią „ porządny dekarz musiał to robić „ Usługa wykonana była terminowo i w przystępnej cenie. Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić współpracę z Panem Darkiem z dardach i stwierdzam ze była to jak na razie jedna z najlepszych ekip jakie się pojawiły podczas budowy naszego domu

*Dariusz Zieliński 692 379 961*

-Wylewki - *TYNK-SZUR Jacek Szur*

Ekipa szybka, czysta, tynki równo oraz z zachowanymi kątami, ceny konkurencyjne. Szef solidny, pracuje z pracownikami i nadzoruje przy okazji ich prace.

*Jacek Szur 662 139 935*

- Instalacje C.O., hydraulika - *PAŁKOWSKI INSTALACJE Rumia*

Szybka i konkretna wycena, Pan Adam pracuje tylko na najlepszym materiale,dlatego nie mam się co bać o jakość i późniejsze działanie systemu.
Bardzo dobry kontakt, zawsze odbiera tel i odpisuje na maile.
Jeśli chodzi o ceny to myślę ze są konkrecyjne w porównaniu do innych firm oferujących taki sam zakres prac

*Adam Pałkowski 660 822 872*

----------


## Kłosowo

Witam!

Bardzo proszę o dane polecanych wykonawców do kładzenia pianki PUR otwarto-komórkowej.
Czyli takich, którzy są transparentni pod każdym względem:
Zwłaszcza takich, którzy są uczciwi (nie dolewają wody do zbiorników) - mają oryginalne zbiorniki,  mają materiał dobrej jakości i
cenowo przystępni.

Z góry 
Bardzo dziękuje
Wojtek

----------


## asia2891

Witam, może ktoś polecić projektanta przyłączy wod-kan? 
Ja ze swojej strony mogę na razie polecić architekta p. Krzysztofa Maleńczyka. Adaptacja projektu gotowego przeprowadzona szybko, zawarte wszystkie nasze prośby zmian, dużo podpowiedzi i atrakcyjna cena.

----------


## coci

> Witam, może ktoś polecić projektanta przyłączy wod-kan?


Witam
Przemysław Lademann z Bolszewa k/Wejherowa
http://proinvest.pro/kontakt

Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Piotr0filip

> Witam!
> 
> Bardzo proszę o dane polecanych wykonawców do kładzenia pianki PUR otwarto-komórkowej.
> Czyli takich, którzy są transparentni pod każdym względem:
> Zwłaszcza takich, którzy są uczciwi (nie dolewają wody do zbiorników) - mają oryginalne zbiorniki,  mają materiał dobrej jakości i
> cenowo przystępni.
> 
> Z góry 
> Bardzo dziękuje
> Wojtek


Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić EKODOM Maciej Skielnik 509 873 895 ocieplenia-ekodom.pl
Co do uczciwości to przed pracą otwierał przy mnie fabrycznie zamknięte zbiorniki. Cała praca poszła ekspresowo. Co do ceny to była konkurencyjna i z jakości usługi też jestem bardzo zadowolony. Dokładnie powypełniali przestrzenie przy murłacie czy przy oknach połaciowych.

----------


## slawok

Witam, 
proszę o polecenie firmy do prac ziemnych przy budowie domu w okolicy Pruszcza Gdańskiego.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marjucha

Jeśli chodzi o koparkę to mogę polecić 
Stanisław Guz 505445604

----------


## Piotr0filip

> Witam, może ktoś polecić projektanta przyłączy wod-kan? 
> Ja ze swojej strony mogę na razie polecić architekta p. Krzysztofa Maleńczyka. Adaptacja projektu gotowego przeprowadzona szybko, zawarte wszystkie nasze prośby zmian, dużo podpowiedzi i atrakcyjna cena.


Edmund Grzonka EGOPROJEKT 608 126 244
Pan Edmund w ciągu dni jest dostępny w Wejherowie w swoim biurze, popołudniu czy wieczorem można się z nim umówić w Rumi gdzie mieszka. Tanio, terminowo, bez zbędnych problemów.

----------


## Teofil75

Witam,
planuję wymienić okna i wstępnie zdecydowałem się na Oknoplast i ich okna 7 komorowe. Ich przedstawiciel z Gdyni to KD CENTRUM OKIENNE z Morskiej. 
Bardzo proszę o opinie, bo zdaję sobie sprawę jak ważna jest jakość montażu. Opinie na temat okien też mile widziane.
pzdr.

----------


## monika9030

Witam 
Szukam  wykonawcy   ogrodzenia   z klinkieru ,możecie kogoś polecić  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Silverhuntet

Witam.
Jako że stan surowy zamknięty został ukończony, mogę się wypowiedzieć na temat dotychczasowych wykonawców. 
Budowa domu, stan surowy. - Pan Michał Kobiela firma Dom-Kompleks z Barłomina. - Zdecydowanie nie polecam, wszystko robione na zasadzie "może się uda".
Dekarz-Pan Mariusz Orzeł tel. 605061402. Polecam. Wszystko dopiete na ostatni guzik. 100%zadowolenia.
Okna-Firma Invest Lokum z Wejherowa. Pan Karol tel. 539615615, wszystko w terminie i zgodnie z umową.
Elektryk- Pan Grzegorz tel. 519831358 i tu perełka na torcie. Instalacja elektryczna, TV, ararm, wykonane bez najmniejszego problemu. Człowiek którego można naprawdę polecić.
Od kwietnia budowa rusza dalej także postaram się na bieżąco informować na temat wykonawców.

----------


## slawok

Witam, proszę o polecenie elektryka do realizacji przyłącza prądu budowlanego do sieci ENERGA. 
Budowa okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego, 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Piotr0filip

Jako, że budowa na ukończeniu, a chętnie tu zaglądałem, mogę z własnego doświadczenia polecić kilku fachowców. Niestety nie wszyscy z którymi współpracowałem trafili na tą listę. Zdarzało mi się dostawać wiadomość o rezygnacji ze zlecenia na dzień przed zaplanowanym rozpoczęciem robót lub podnoszenie ceny przez wykonawcę na budowie w trakcie prowadzonych prac. Mam nadzieję, że koleżanki i kolegów z forum to ominie. Poniższa lista to zbiór słownych i uczciwych osób, które wykonują swoje usługi w rozsądnej cenie i z którymi współpraca to przyjemność

Prace ziemne Pan Zbigniew 509 394 782

Ze względu na małą działkę i spadki terenu nie było to wcale takie proste zadanie. Przy zasypywaniu fundamentów konieczne były bezpośrednie transporty piasku i wywóz czarnoziemu. Wszystko poszło gładko i sprawnie

Stan surowy otwarty Pan Jarosław 506 931 645

Konkretny facet. Kierownik budowy nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń (Tomek Pożarwszczyk -również polecany na forum). Po długich poszukiwaniach ekipy i kilku wejśc ekip, które nie doszły do skutku Pan Jarek spadł mi z nieba. Z miejsca wycenił prace i po trzech tygodniach zaczął(akurat z jednym zleceniem inwestorzy mieli problem z pozwoleniem). Ściany postawione z dokładnością do 5mm, wszędzie zachowane piony i poziomy. Aż miło się potrzyło jak pracuje z ekipą.

Pokrycie dachu hurtownia PREMIUMDACH Pan Szymon 696 105 206 i polecana przez nich ekipa Pana Janusza 602 710 316.

Ten duet wspaniałe się uzupełniał. Kontakt z Panem Szymonem super, szybka wycena, expresowe odpowiedzi na moje zapytania i uwagi. Dostawami i ewentualnymi zwrotami zajmował się już Pan Janusz, który umawiał sobie transporty jak mu pasowało. Co do zwrotów nie było problemu z oddaniem każdej pierdułki. Naprawdę kompleksowa obsługa klienta. A muszę zaznaczyć, że było to mi na rękę bo miałem ciężki okres w pracy i nie miałem czasu tego dopilnować.

Stolarka zewnętrzna MEGABUD 512 023 999

Tu nie będę nic dodawał, wszystko co można o nich przeczytać na tym forum to prawda. Po prostu fachowcy na każdej lini. 

Inst. elektryczna Pan Adam 695 258 083

Pan Adam podpowiedział parę rozwiązań, o których nawet nie pomyślałem. Wypuścił również przewód na zewnątrz gdybym później chciał stawiać jakąś wiatę i namówił mnie żeby chociaż poprowadzić przewody do kamer za co bardzo mu dziękuję po ostatniej próbie włamania bo teraz wystarczy pozakładać kamerki bez kucia i wiercenia w świeżo pomalowanych ścianach. 

Rekuperacja Pan Marek 691 338 275

Długo zastanawiałem się nad zasadnością zakładania drogiej instalacji. Pan Marek wiele mi wyjaśnił z poziomu użytkownika a nie folderów reklamowych. Zwrócił również uwagę na kilka detali. Sam kontakt, przebieg robót i terminowość rewelacyjne. 

Mam nadzieję, że ktoś skożysta z moich doświadczeń. Wszystkim inwestorom życzę powodzenia i szczęścia, może się przydać bo coraz trudniej o dobrego fachowca.

----------


## Matson

Dzień dobry.
Szukam sprawdzonego i dobrego fachowca do posadzki w garażu wolnossącym. Folia, zbojenie, posadzka to mnie interesuje. Garaż około 19 metrów znajdujący sie w Gdyni grabówek.

----------


## sławoj

Dzień Dobry

Budowa rozpoczęta jesienią zeszłego roku. 
Przed jej rozpoczęciem zaglądałem i czytałem to forum uważnie szukając na nim potencjalnych wykonawców. 
Po kilku doświadczeniach z budową własnego domu mogę podzielić się doświadczeniami z dotychczasowymi wykonawcami. 
Nie wszyscy zasługują by na niej figurować.

Kierownik Budowy -  p. Tomek Pożarowszczyk - polecany na forum wielokrotnie ( bez zastrzeżeń )

Budowa domu ( stan zero ) - firma Jarbud Gościcino - zdecydowanie nie polecam, wykonał prace ziemne ze stanem "zero" i przestał odbierać telefony.
Nie jestem jedynym poszkodowanym przez tą firmę. 
U innych budujących którzy kontaktowali się ze mną w sprawie tej firmy scenariusz działania za każdym razem bardzo podobny - przestrzegam !!!

Budowa domu ( stan surowy ) - obecnie trwa a po zakończeniu podzielę się opinią.

Drewno konstrukcyjne - Tartak Konkol Mirachowo 
Zanim zdecydowałem się na zakup drewna odwiedziłem 10 miejsc oferujących sprzedaż drewna i powiem krótko ceny wszędzie te "same" różnice są w kosztach dostawy i samej dostawie. 
Są miejsca w których dodatkowo liczą sobie za dostawę drewna.
Transport - i tu ciekawostka są miejsca w których oferują transport dostawą samochodem "samowyładowczym" a nie jak powinno być HDS-em.
Zależało mi na drewnie "zimowym" - tylko ten tartak oferował mi takie, podejście do klienta wzorowe, na miejscu od razu podana cena za całość, składowane i zakonserwowane w tartaku do momentu dostawy.
Dostawa na plac budowy w terminie, drewno dobrej jakości a deski równe bez króciaków.
Z pozostałych 10 warte uwagi to: Tartak Sulęczyno za stacją benzynową i Stężyca na wjeżdzie od Klukowej Huty. Zdecydowanie polecam !!!

Będę starał się dzielić opinią na temat wykonawców w miarę postępu prac przy budowie domu.

----------


## pope008

Dzień dobry

Proszę o plecenie sprawdzonej i niedrogiej ekipy do budowy sso domu w Orlu. 
Projekt Dom w koniczynce 3 ver. 2 Archon

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ziemba

Witam
poszukuje bardzo dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy do położenia elewacji z płytki klinkierowej

----------


## WojciechJan

Witam,

Poszukuję firmy do wykonania izolacji przeciw wodnej fundamentów oraz realizacji drenażu wokół budynku z lat. 80.
Będę wdzięczny za polecenie sprawdzonej.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## wiwo889

Poszukiwana polecona ekipa od elewacji. Początkowo potrzebuję styropian, siatka, klej. Tynk w trochę późniejszym czasie. Czy ktoś podrzuci namiar na kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Kłosowo

Ludzie, przeszukajcie najpierw historię forum a dopiero jak nic nie znajdziecie wtedy zadajcie pytanie....trochę czasu i wysiłku trzeba poświęcić :yes:

----------


## Ivo

Na podstawie Waszych poleceń skorzystaliśmy z MEGABUD do zakupu oraz montażu okien. I faktycznie warto, i bardzo też polecam.

----------


## alter2000

> Poszukiwana polecona ekipa od elewacji. Początkowo potrzebuję styropian, siatka, klej. Tynk w trochę późniejszym czasie. Czy ktoś podrzuci namiar na kogoś sprawdzonego i godnego polecenia?
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Czy ktoś może moderować forum i usuwać takie posty? Z założenia biała lista jest miejscem gdzie się poleca firmy a nie prosi o polecenie. Inna sprawa, że ekip od elewacji na białej liście jest przynajmniej kilka (sam bardzo dobrą polecałem stronę wcześniej). Wystarczy skorzystać z wyszukiwarki lub zainwestować trochę czasu i przejrzeć wpisy. Naprawdę szkoda zaśmiecać tak cenny temat.

----------


## tomek_iks

Jako że jestem już bliżej końca z budową domu to chciałbym się odwdzięczyć i podziękować większości ekip jakie gościłem na budowie. Zacznę może od początku:
*SSO*: Pan Jacek Szymichowski tel.506051021
Każdemu życzę budowy z Panem Jackiem. Zadbał o dosłownie wszystko. Nigdy niczego nie odmówił. To co przeczytałem na jego temat w tym temacie to 100% prawda. Żadnych zaliczek, wysyła fakturę dopiero po zakończonym etapie. Robił u mnie cały SSO wraz z więźba. Wszystko tak jak w projekcie a nawet wprowadził kilka zmian za które bardzo dziękuję.
*Kier. Budowy*: Pan Tomasz Pożarowszczyk tel. 502-723-754 
Był kiedy miał być. Zawsze pod telefonem. Zna się na rzeczy i często wyłapuje buble na projekcie. Na dodatek cenowo normalnie, nie liczy sobie nic za przyjazd, gdy coś się dzieje dzwoni. Polecam
*Okna*: MegaBud Gdańsk
Brałem u nich wszystkie okna, rolety, brame garażowa i drzwi wejściowe. Montaż trochę się opóźnił ale podobno trafiłem w najgorszy okres. Był problem z jedną roleta ale wszystko naprawione po kontakcie z biurem. Mimo tego i tak polecam.
*Elektryka*: Artur z ProgresElectric  http://www.progresselectric.pl 
Ktoś tu kiedyś pisał że z układania kabli zrobili sztukę i to 100% prawda. Wszystko do lasera, każdy narożnik podkuty. Dużo też propozycji z ich strony. Mieli u mnie trochę ciężko bo instalacja inteligentna i poszło kilometry kabli. Ale chłopaki dali radę. Tynkarz był zadowolony. Oprócz położenia kabli robili mi również przyłącze jak i tymczasową skrzynkę. A niedawno całą szafę wraz z skrosowaniem kabli i montaż gniazdek/wyłączników. Zawsze pod telefonem i gdy trzeba przyjedzie na budowę.
*Hydraulika*: Pan Tomek tel 798-198-919
Tomek robił u mnie całe wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe. O Panie Tomku to powinienem nowy temat napisać na tym forum. Każdemu życzę takiego fachowca na budowie. Używa najlepszych materiałów, które są płatne dopiero jak przyjadą na budowę. Za każdy etap rozliczaliśmy się po skończonej i sprawdzonej robocie np sprawdzeniu szczelności itp. O tego fachowca w ogóle się nie bałem. Wie co robi i robi to najlepiej. Zawsze wszystko wytłumaczył (dziękuję za rysunek jak działa cyrkulacja) i za pomoc gdy trzeba było przerobić jedno podejście wody.
*Ogrzewanie i CWU* - Solwar z Gdyni - Pan Mikołaj:
Montaż pompy ciepła i wykonanie odwiertów. Dodatkowo montaż odkurzacza centralnego i klimakonwektorów. Polecam 
*Rekuperacja:* Pan Rafał Bisewski 501-034-874
Potrzebowałem pilnie mieć zrobiona instalację. Pan Rafał się podjął. Szybka wycena, instalacja i teraz czekam już tylko na montaż centrali i anemostatów. Wszystko w porządku, sporo ekip po Panie Rafale chwaliła jak ładnie ma położone i wygłuszone rury.
*Wylewki:* Pan Adam i Mateusz: tel. 602676334 Adam 506595648 Mateusz (2 szefów)
Szybka wycena, dobry kontakt. Kładli u mnie styropian, przygotowali wszystko pod wylewki i wylali anhydryt. Twarda, równa - czego chcieć więcej.
*Wykończeniówka:* Bracia Miętcy tel. 792-102-440
Na początek miałem obawy bo po tej liście byłem nastawiony na braci Gurskich (było więcej na ich temat). Ale po skończonej robocie nie żałuje. Pan Zbyszek i Paweł to złote rączki. Robili u mnie całe poddasze (wełna, stelaże, k-g), szpachlowanie, malowanie, łazienki, montaż okapu, drobna hydraulika. Teraz czekam na resztę (biały montaż, oświetlenie). Pełen profesjonalizm!
* Ogrodzenie*   Horizon Rumia 
Ogrodzenie tzn. brama z furtką aluminiową i ogrodzenie panelowe w sumie ponad 100m.b: Firma Horizon z Rumi tel. 511 034 024, chłopaki zrobili ogrodzenie zgodnie z projektem. Wszystko działa do tej pory więc z czystym sumieniem można polecić!

Dekarza, tynkarza i reszty ekip nie polecę..

----------


## KarolinaaaaaaP

Witam serdecznie forumowiczów  :smile: 
Kiedy szukaliśmy z mężem firmy która miała budować nasz dom, rzucił nam się w oczy baner firmy budowlanej Jarbud przy głównej ulicy w Żukowie . Niestety nic o tej firmie nie słyszeliśmy więc popytaliśmy, poszukaliśmy informacji w  internecie i tak trafiliśmy tu. Postanowiliśmy umówić się na spotkanie z Panem  Rafałem Nowak. Spotkanie muszę przyznać bardzo rzeczowe, sympatyczne i konkretne, objechaliśmy z Panem Rafałem kilka budowanych przez niego domów. Po kilku innych rozmowach, decyzja padła na Jarbud. I wiecie co? To była dobra decyzja. W tej chwili kończą nam kłaść dachówkę i jesteśmy w trakcie dogadywania robót wewnętrznych.  Serdecznie polecam, można ich znaleźć na fb.

----------


## sdew

Oto moja lista polecanych osób:

Geodeta - Piotr Rogiński 662 00 34 92 - przystępne ceny, dobre terminy

Kierownik budowy - Tomasz Pożarowszczyk - dołączam się do wielu pozytywnych opinii. 

SSO - Jarbud Jarosław Pranczk tel: 504-199-182
Bardzo pracowita ekipa. Ściany równe. Porządek na budowie. Widać że mają duże doświadczenie, nawet błąd w projekcie został wychwycony. Polecam ekipę. Jak budować tylko z panem Jarkiem.

Przyłącza wod-kan - WOD BUD Żukowo - sprawnie, szybko, nie ma żadnych problemów, ekipa do dogadania.

----------


## piotr_bzyk

Polecam firmę "Usługi budowlane Cezary Kik" z Gdańska. Kilka tygodni temu korzystałem z usług podczas remontu mieszkania na wynajem. Jako, że zaprzyjaźniona firma którą chciałem zatrudnić, nie miała terminu, znalazłem na OLX Pana Czarka i wybór okazał się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Remont zrobiony szybko i dokładnie to jeszcze cena za usługę niższa niż u firmy zaprzyjaźnionej po tzw. znajomości. Kolejnym i chyba największym plusem dla mnie, jest fakt, że Pan Czarek jest osobą z pomysłem na fajne patenty w mieszkaniu. Dwa przykłady które pozwoliły mi sporo zaoszczędzić:

W mieszkaniu była wanna z brzydkimi, czarnymi nogami bez zabudowy. Chciałem kupić zabudowę, jednak w żadnym z marketów budowlanych nie było odpowiednich rozmiarów, myślałem już o wymianie całej wanny z zabudową, koszta spore. Pan majster załatwił sprawę jedną wizytą w OBI, kilka bloczków, pianka i panele PCV, nie dość że wygląda jak zabudowa to jeszcze jest solidniejsze. Koszt- około 50zł. 

W mieszkaniu mieszka 5 osób, blaty w meblach kuchennych nie są zbyt obszerne, musiałem więc pomyśleć o dodatkowym stole. Kuchnia jest wąska i długa, chciałem kupić stół około 2 metrów, miałem już nawet upatrzony za prawie 1000zł. Pan Czarek zamknął sprawę w 160zł, kupiliśmy blat a reszta została zrobiona z materiału który pozostał po stawianiu ścianki działowej.

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje fachowego wykończenia mieszkania przez kogoś komu nie trzeba patrzyć na ręce- POLECAM!

----------


## Ratpaw

Buduję dom pasywny, co wymaga szczególnej dbałości o wykonawstwo. Póki co stan surowy (prawie) zamknięty.
Jak na  razie mogę polecić te firmy:
okna - firma Windmar z Tczewa; trafiłem do nich po naprawdę wielu poszukiwaniach (może kiedyś opiszę ich montaż); byłem przy certyfikacji ich sposobu montowania okien na super szczelnie; mają salon w Chwaszczynie, ale najlepiej rozmawiać z właścicielem, p. Wojtkiemposadzka cementowa - p. Adrian Brodziak, 504 198 761; nie wiedziałem, że posadzkę można wykonać z taką precyzją (akurat w garażu planuję tylko pomalować farbą epoksydową, więc musiało być równo)!!!więźba dachowa prefabrykowana - firma Complex z Borkowa; generalnie cenowo wyszło dość drogo, jednak bardzo równo wykonano wiązary; Uwaga: naprawdę warto rozmawiać z ich projektantem i o wszystko pytać - ja w ostatniej chwili dorobiłem sobie 40 m2 powierzchni użytkowej na nieużytkowym poddaszu bez żadnej dopłaty.DODANE 12.2019 - brama garażowa, szerokość 5m, wysokość 240cm, firma Beditom. Mogę szczerze polecić firmę, brama solidna, cicha, dopasowana do mojego domu i dużo tańsza niż Wiśniowskiego. Montaż bez zastrzeżeń, wszystko jak należy. Póki co ocena 5/5. DODANE 23.03.2019 - p. Krzysztof Dombrowski. Przyłącze elektryczne do budynku, dodatkowe między budynkami na działce, uziemienie otokowe z bednarki, skrzynki i konieczne duperele do zakończenia przyłącza w budynku. Szczerze polecam, bo niedrogi, a uczynny chłop. Zrobione wszystko jak trzeba i w jeden dzień. Ma swoją koparkę.

----------


## seba1103

Witam

I ja chce dolozyc swoje zdanie na temat polecen:

*Projekt domu:*
Piotr Wojciechowski +48 604420054
http://piostudio.pl

Znalazlem go po przez osobe ktorej dom mi sie podobal
Zadzwonilem i zapytalem :
Czy zaprojektujesz nam dom ?
Piotr odpowiedzial : pewnie  :smile: 

i tak sie zaczelo. Widzielismy sie tylko na skype.
Pliki emailem i przelewy za kolejne etapy projektu.


*Stan surowy :*
p. Rafal Liss
+48 660 362 445
Terminowy
Slowny
Widac doswiadczenie w tym co robi
zdecydowalem sie na propozycje p. Rafala z uwagi na to ze przedstawil zdjecia z poprzednich prac podobne do naszej budowy
a dokladnie budynek z zelbetem pod przeszklenie
dobrze doradza i wykonuje zgodnie z projektem bez potrzeby patrzenia na rece
dom powstawal z tygodnia na tydzien

*Dach:*

firma KMPS z Gdyni:
Jacek Zielinski +48 796 391 406
doradzaja dobrze i jakosc wykonania taka jak oczekiwalismy


*Okna ?*

DAKO - Hmmm okna sa fajne ale dystrybutor Koszalin nie polece chyba ze ktos chce wejsc na mine i sie uzerac. Tu byly przeboje trwajace ponad rok.


*Elektryk:* 
Artur Lekner z ProgresElectric http://www.progresselectric.pl
+48 693 846 523
ukladania kabli ? pod linijke  
narożniki  podkute aby tynkarzowi bylo latwiej
p. Artur dobrze slucha i doradza

u mnie troche zeszlo bo bylo sporo przewodow do polozenia ale ekipa sie spisala na medal  :smile: 

Zdjecie zalaczone na koncu postu


*Hydraulika*:
Wodbud p.Michal Lubecki +48 605 566 790

Terminowi i slowni. ( musze powiedziec ze to jest dla mnie dosc istotne po doswiadczeniach z firma od okien)
Wszystko w uzgodnionej cenie.
Uzywaja dobrych materialow i dobrze doradzaja.
Panowie wiedza co robia. Sluchaja dobrze potrzeb.



*Rekuperacja:* 
Klima projekt - p. Michal Formela +48 509 601 630
dobrze doradza i slucha prosb.
wykonuje bez problemow 
jakosc wykonania extra  :smile:  




*Tynki i wylewki*: 
Pan Adrian Brodziak +48 504 198 761 
Glincz kolo Zukowa 
Terminowy, Slowny i solidny dobry czlowiek
Praca wykonana bez wielu pytan. 
Klasa przez duze K



*Odwierty do pompy ciepla :*
p.Waldemar +48 601 623 293
[email protected] 
https://odwierty.net/kontakt/
terminowy i slowny - musze powiedziec ze po podpisaniu umowy dostalem zdjecia z wykonanej pracy i fakturke  :smile: 

w glowie moje pojawilo sie pytanie ( to samo jak po tynkach wodkan i wylewkach ) to juz zrobione ? no to niezle  :smile: 



Jesli ktos ma pytania co do ekip o ktorych wspomnialem prosze pisac na [email protected]
Pozdrawiam 
Sebastian

----------


## AnnaAl

Cześć!
Dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę  :big grin: ! Planujemy rozpoczęcie prac w przyszłym roku.
Będziemy budować się w Bojanie koło Gdyni. 

Przeczytałam cały wątek z białą listą i interesują mnie następujące firmy do SSO:
Jacek Szymichowski - DomBud
Jarosław Pranczk - JarBud
Sławomir i Leszek Zalewscy - ZetBud
Rafała Nowak - JarBud

Czy są tu inwestorzy z okolic trójmiasta dla których aktualnie buduje któraś z powyższych firm?
Bardzo byśmy chcieli zobaczyć budynek w stanie surowym  :smile:

----------


## kpt. Nemo

> Czy są tu inwestorzy z okolic trójmiasta dla których aktualnie buduje któraś z powyższych firm?
> Bardzo byśmy chcieli zobaczyć budynek w stanie surowym


Budujemy się w Gdyni. Za stan SSO odpowiada firma JarBud Jarosław Pranczk.
Zapraszam do nas na budowę. Szczegóły w wiadomości priv.
W najbliższym czasie zaktualizuję też dziennik budowy, który zamierzam regularnie odświeżać więc co nieco będzie można zobaczyć na zdjęciach.

----------


## jolantakaz

Mój dom już jest o wiele dalej, ale jak jest Pani zainteresowana budowaniem przez Jarbud Rafał Nowak, to wiem, że budują swoje szeregi w Baninie na Rubinowej i Osiedle w Niestepowie ale nie nie wiem na jakim to etapie, warto sprawdzic na facebooku, poza tym  buduje mojej znajomej w Przyjaźni na Spacerowej, na przeciwko wjazdu na ulicę Krótką, nie będę podawać do niej numeru, ewentualnie odsyłam do Rafała Nowak 500 565 820.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## alter2000

Dom wybudowany a biała lista była kluczowa przy wyborze większości wykonawców, więc z przyjemnością spłacam dług i polecam najlepsze firmy z jakimi mieliśmy przyjemność pracować. Pod uwagę braliśmy również kwestię ceny, więc nie będę się powtarzał w opisach, ale warto podkreślić, że każda z firm miała bardzo rozsądne stawki. EDIT: to jest uaktualniona lista, więc usuwam poprzedni wpis i ten wrzucam jako nowy. 

*- architekt - projekt indywidualny - Pracownia Projektowa Jota:* http://www.jota.gda.pl/ - duża wiedza i doświadczenie, możliwość korygowania projektu na każdym etapie w 3D. Pomoc przy załatwieniu formalności. Nasz projekt był bardzo wymagający - unikaliśmy kolumn wewnętrznych, trzeba było projektować tarcze żelbetowe i postawiliśmy na płaski dach. Kwestia gustu, ale powstał bardzo nowoczesny i minimalistyczny dom w duchu dobrego modernizmu. Przy biurze architektonicznym jednak warto wspomnieć o cenie, bo niektóre wyceny po prostu zwalały z nóg a tu co prawda było drożej niż w przypadku projektu gotowego, ale całośc wyszła bardzo rozsądnie a mamy dom uwzględniający wszystkie parametry działki i ogromną oszczędność czasu z procesem papierkowo-urzędowym.

*- stan surowy -  DomBud Jacek Szymichowski:* http://www.dom-bud.net.pl/ - praktyczna pomoc na finalnym etapie procesu projektowego w zakresie rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych, bardzo sprawna ekipa, duży profesjonalizm i wykonanie dość skomplikowanej konstrukcji. Cena na poziomie innych firm w regionie, ale tu ryzyko poważnych błędów zdecydowanie mniejsze. 

*- dach płaski EDIT*  Polecenie firmy, która wykonywała mój dach muszę zawiesić, bo co prawda chcieli pomóc przy naprawie przecieku, ale pomimo kilku przyjazdów nic nie wskórali. Przeciek występował przez ponad rok i musiałem ponieść koszty naprawy uszkodzonej przez wodę ściany. Jak się okazało wystarczało po prostu wykleić dach po całości i problem rozwiązany. Chciałem to robić wcześniej, ale wykonawca wolał szukać przyczyny a cała sprawa przedłużała się o tygodnie i miesiące. Wykonawcy nie wprowadzam na czarną listę, bo chciał pomóc, kontakt był dobry i za próby miejscowego łatania nie brał opłat. Niestety wszystko to było nieskuteczne. W pewnym momencie sprawa stała się bardzo pilna i z pomocą przyszedł pan Jacek Szymichowski. Kolejne duże dzięki dla Dom Budu. 

*- okna, brama garażowa i drzwi zewnętrzne - Megabud:* https://megabud.krishome.pl/ - rewelacyjna jakość usługi, świetna współpraca i komunikacja. Okna Krispolu robią teraz furorę w moim domu - to są wyjątkowo ładne plastiki. Zamawiałem też dużego HS-a i wszystko wyszło świetnie. Dodatkowo pierwszy sezon grzewczy wyszedł taniej niż zakładaliśmy, czyli okna nam się udały :Smile:  Brama garażowa Krispol. Drzwi drewniane Art-Tom (też bardzo OK.), ale generalnie warto korzystać z polecenia Pana Michała i Bartka - idealnie doradzą pod wymagania.

*- brama wjazdowa - Olbud:* https://olbud.com.pl/ - firma wielokrotnie polecana na liście. W Olbudzie kupiliśmy bramę Wiśniowski razem z montażem - wszystko przebiegło bardzo sprawnie.  

*- słupy oświetleniowe - Elmarco:* https://www.elmarco.pl/ - świetna opcja jeśli ktoś szuka słupa oświetleniowego szytego na miarę, bo firma jest lokalnym producentem z Chwaszczyna. Mają bardzo duży wybór od ręki, chociaż my akurat zamawialiśmy i musieliśmy poczekać na wykonanie (chyba ok. 3 tygodni). W każdym razie na pewno dobierzecie tam coś w sam raz do waszej lampy.

*- elektryk - firma Pana Krzysztofa Dombrowskiego:* 698 128 722 - duża precyzja (wszystkie pomiary laserowe) i pomoc przy wyborze rozwiązań, zakupach. Firma z doświadczeniem większym niż tylko budownictwo jednorodzinne. Poza domem realizowali też pełne oświetlenie działki - wszystko super. Naprawdę dobra współpraca.

*- przyłącze wody do budynku - Wodewil:* http://wodewil.pl/ - zupełnie bezproblemowo. Wszystko OK. z wykonaniem i załatwieniem formalności z Saurem. 

*- wod-kan, hydraulika, CO, gaz: firma Pana Tomka:* 798 198 919 - dużo było tych prac: całe ogrzewanie domu (ścienne)+wybór pieca, grzejników itd., kanalizacja, woda, instalacja gazowa. Pan Tomek i jego firma to prawdziwe gwiazdy tej listy: olbrzymia pomoc przy wyborze rozwiązań, urządzeń + rewelacyjna jakość usługi (wliczając w to np. rury renomowanego niemieckiego a nie chińskiego producenta jakich używa) i naprawdę doskonały kontakt. 

*- rekuperacja - Rekuwent Witold Kochanowski:* http://rekuwent.pl/ - rozmawiałem z wieloma firmami z regionu i byłem już załamany. Rekuperacja to ciągle młody temat w Polsce i mnóstwo jest w tej branży szarlatanów. Projektują przewymiarowane instalacje (później polecą Wam nawilżacz powietrza, bo zimą powietrze zbyt suche), wciskają producentów oferujących najwyższe marże a nie jakość - po prostu dramat! Pan Witek był jedynym (!), który faktycznie wiedział co i jak zrobić. Poleciła go nawet konkurencja, producent z którego materiałów wentylacyjnych Rekuwent nie korzysta. Prawdziwy specjalista od reku! Przy tej okazji mogę też polecić rekuperator Thessla Green Airpack Home 400 - działa bez zarzutu od ok. 2 lat i jest polski :Smile: 

*- tynki wewnętrzne - firma Pana Tomka Chrupka:* 603 127 696 - tynki cementowo-wapienne wyszły tak, że już nie gładziliśmy ścian. Doskonała robota. 

*- wylewki - firma Pana Adriana Brodziaka:* 504 198 761 - po prostu profi :Smile: , kilka osób przeżyło zachwyt podziwiając nasze wylewki

*- elewacja - tynk - Solidex* 601 076 465 - znajomy fachowiec stwierdził, że tak sprawnej ekipy od tynków jeszcze nie widział. Elewacja prezentuje się znakomicie!

*- kierownik budowy - Krzysztof Włodarz:* 601 249 959 - Bardzo duża wiedza i pomoc na każdym etapie budowy. Warto się kierować jego zdaniem w razie wątpliwości, np. przy okazji naszego przecieku dachu, pierwszy powiedział, że szkoda czasu i trzeba wykejać całość raz jeszcze, ale słuchaliśmy wykonawcy, bo uspokajał, że już za chwilę uda się problem rozwiązać miejscowo. To był błąd niestety.

*- podjazd z kostki granitowej - GranBud:* http://granbud-bruk.pl/ - przyjechali, popracowali kilka dni i ponad 100 m2 podjazdu gotowe. Jest i estetycznie, i solidnie. Naprawdę zasłużone polecenie. Firma jest z Poznania, ale działa na terenie całego kraju a stawki ma jak lokalni wykonawcy. Wysoka specjalizacja, to nie jest amatorskie kładzenie podjazdu. 

*- sufit podwieszany - Sufitex:* https://sufitex.pl/ - zabudowa rur wentylacyjnych na konstrukcji kasetonowej z oświetleniem i możliwością dostępu w razie potrzeby. Bardzo szybka i fachowa praca. Prawdopodobnie wykonamy w Sufitexie jeszcze żaiuzję drewnianą na suficie, ale to już w późniejszym terminie. 


*- Podłoga żywiczna - niestety odradzam wykonawcę:* Blue Floor z Otomina - Dużo było niedokładności w wykonaniu podłogi, ale machnęliśmy na to ręką. Do poprawki poszedł "pijący" wodę brodzik i pojawiające się bąble wzdłuż dylatacji posadzki. Brodzik udało się poprawić, chociaż zmienił kolor i nie wygląda jak wcześniej. Z kolei na bąble wykonawca pomysłu nie miał a po pewnym czasie chyba po prostu zwiesił działalność (strona www nie działa) i przestał odbierać telefony. Pewnie firma wróci na rynek pod inną nazwą. 

Poszerzę listę o kilka pozycji i wrzucę za jakiś czas.

----------


## klaramow

Jeżeli chodzi o Tynki to polecam
Lidzbarski 0604 42 48 11
Toporek 0605 10 33 71
Jarosław Diller 0502 324 513

----------


## CzesBon

Długo szukaliśmy i dużo weryfikowaliśmy, aż w końcu padł wybór. I dziś wiemy, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę. Do wykonania dachu 
polecam firmę DARDACH Dariusz Zieliński z Trójmiasta.
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Pana Darka. Dach wykonany perfekcyjnie w dachówce płaskiej. Prezentuje się wyśmienicie. Profesjonalne podejście i wykonanie, a także fachowe doradztwo. Sympatyczna ekipa z Panem Darkiem na czele.  Polecam.

----------


## Birkut

Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić firmę Progress Electric Pana Artura 693 846 523 . Firma wykonała mi całą instalacje elektryczną w domu łącznie z  alarmem i monitoringiem. Niesamowita dokładność i jakość wykonania. Bardzo ważne jest dla mnie również to, że po wykonaniu roboty Pan Artur nie zapomina o swoich inwestorach. Gdy tylko pojawiają się jakieś problemy, lub jest jakaś drobna praca / modyfikacja do wykonania, zawsze można na niego liczyć.

----------


## Kłosowo

> Cześć!
> Dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę ! Planujemy rozpoczęcie prac w przyszłym roku.
> Będziemy budować się w Bojanie koło Gdyni. 
> 
> Przeczytałam cały wątek z białą listą i interesują mnie następujące firmy do SSO:
> Jacek Szymichowski - DomBud
> Jarosław Pranczk - JarBud
> Sławomir i Leszek Zalewscy - ZetBud
> Rafała Nowak - JarBud
> ...


Chciałbym przestrzec przed zbyt pochopnym wyborem wykonawcy do SSO.
Nie wnikam w sprawy techniczne i precyzję bo to szeroki temat i poglądy często są subiektywne.

Jeżeli nie jesteś multimilionerem to na pewno interesuje Cię koszt wybudowania.
Najpierw to Ty dokładnie musisz wiedzieć czego chcesz, żeby to było możliwe- jeżeli nie jesteś z branży budowlanej- musisz spędzić sporo czasu na lekturze i dokształcić się do danych etapów budowy w SSO.
Nie licz na to, że wykonawca powie Ci jak wybudować dobrze/szybko/niedrogo.
Generalnie każdy budowlaniec chce szybko, wygodnie dla siebie i za jak największe pieniądze.

Jak przebrniesz przez tą fazę to ustal kto kupuje materiały, jeżeli Wykonawca to proponuje to wprost zapytaj się czy podzieli się upustami/bonusami i sam zorientuj się na rynku materiałów budowlanych.
Wszystko musi być transparentne bo w tym etapie budowy można wszystko inwestorowi-laikowi wmówić.
Sam wszystkiego nie ogarniesz- dlatego przed wyborem wykonawcy wybierz kierownika budowy z "jajami" a on pomoże Ci zweryfikować Wykonawcę.

----------


## voopeem

Jesteśmy coraz bliżej końca, więc chyba czas na post. Kilku wykonawców wzięłam z tej listy i absolutnie nie żałuję  :smile: 

*- dekarz - DarDach Dariusz Zieliński 692 379 961:* Polecam, bardzo dobry kontakt i wykonanie dachu, nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń

*- hydraulika, CO, gaz - Tomasz Liban 798 198 919:*  Wielokrotnie tu polecany, ja ze swojej strony mogę tylko powiedzieć że współpraca z Tomkiem jest naprawdę fantastyczna, wszystko zrobione na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Cudowny człowiek.

*- elektryka - Marek Ratowski 509 986 005:*  Naprawdę świetny fachowiec. Fantastyczny kontakt, cała instalacja wykonana bardzo porządnie, a w dodatku w wielu kwestiach był w stanie mi dobrze doradzić, kilka głupich pomysłów wybić z głowy  :wink:  Ogromnie polecam!

*- tynki i wylewki - Adrian Brodziak 504 198 761:*  Mieliśmy kilka drobnych poprawek ale ogólnie naprawdę polecam i nawiązałabym współpracę ponownie.

*- elewacja - Piotr Rogocki 503 659 723:* Jeszcze tynk przed nami, natomiast do tej pory jestem ogromnie zadowolona z ekipy pana Piotra, świetna robota.

*- parapety - Murkam 58 685 13 32:*  Wszystko przebiegło bezproblemowo, mają najlepsze ceny na rynku

*- balustrady okienne - pan Michał 668 310 254:*  Świetny kontakt z panem Michałem, piękne balustrady. Polecam.

*- wykończenie - bracia Gurscy 783 903 130:*  Nie odkryję Ameryki jak powiem że panowie robią świetną robotę, ale muszę powiedzieć że naprawdę zasługują na swoją renomę tutaj. Współpraca z nimi jest bardzo dobra a prace wykonują na najwyższym poziomie. Wielokrotnie doradzili mi jak rozwiązać różne kwestie i problemy które się pojawiały, a o kilku problemach powiedzieli mi po tym, jak już je rozwiązali  :wink:  więc to naprawdę fantastyczna ekipa. Zostało nam kilka rzeczy do zrobienia "na później" i na pewno wówczas będę się również umawiała z panami Gurskimi. Ogromnie polecam.

----------


## Glazik

Witam

Pragnę gorąco polecić tynkarza.
P. Krasowski tel. 513 331 933 z Rumi wykonywał w naszym nowo budowanym domu (Żukowo) tynki gipsowo-wapienne (utwardzane). Ściany gładziutkie, równiutkie, w zasadzie nie ma potrzeby cekolowania. Na budowie czysto, schludnie, powstałe odpady zostały spakowane i złożone we jednym wskazanym miejscu. Każde zadane przez mnie pytanie dot. tynków było potraktowane poważnie i uzyskałam na nie odpowiedź.
Jeszcze raz polecam, dziękuję za wspaniałą współpracę,
Anna Glasa

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Witam
> 
> Pragnę gorąco polecić tynkarza.
> P. Krasowski tel. 513 331 933 z Rumi wykonywał w naszym nowo budowanym domu (Żukowo) tynki gipsowo-wapienne (utwardzane). Ściany gładziutkie, równiutkie, w zasadzie nie ma potrzeby cekolowania. Na budowie czysto, schludnie, powstałe odpady zostały spakowane i złożone we jednym wskazanym miejscu. Każde zadane przez mnie pytanie dot. tynków było potraktowane poważnie i uzyskałam na nie odpowiedź.
> Jeszcze raz polecam, dziękuję za wspaniałą współpracę,
> Anna Glasa


Dziękuję.
Współpraca z takimi inwestorami to przyjemność   :smile:

----------


## Blockchain

Ja również przyłączam się do pozytywnych opini odnośnie Pana Radka.

Budowa w Gdyni orłowie. Tynki wapienno gipsowe, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektu końcowego.

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## tuya

> z pełnym przekonaniem mogę polecić firmę* KAROL - Karol Barzowski.*
> własnie skończyli dzisiaj stan surowy otwarty i w zasadzie tylko tym sie zajmuja.
> jednym słowem REWELACJA! 
> przez cała budowe zadnych problemow, przeszlismy przez to zupelnie *bezstresowo*.
> a gdyby chciec sie zaglebic w szczegoly to to co w nich bardzo cenimy.
> *uczciwosc* - konkretna i uczciwa osoba.
> *terminowosc* - zaczeli i skonczyli przed wyznaczonym terminem
> *swietna organizacja pracy* - wszystko chodzi jak w zegareczku, ekipa bardzo zgrana! spedzalismy sporo czasu na budowie i nie ma zadnego ociagania sie, kazdy wie czym ma sie zajac. Właściciel, Karol, pracuje z ludzmi, ma ich caly czas na oku.
> *czystosc* - wogole nie czulam sie jak na budowei, wszystko wysprzatanie, poukladane, wyczyszczone. 
> ...


Ta opinia sprzed lat właściwie zdecydowała o moim wyborze. Jednak pofatygowałam się i byłam na kilku budowach Pana Karola, rozmawiałam też z inwestorami i tylko utwierdziłam się, że to dobry kierunek  :smile:  Odwiedziłam też stronę barzowski.pl - nie rozczarowałam się. A na spotkaniu Pan Karol dosłownie skradł moje serce! Takich ludzi już praktycznie się nie spotyka. Wiedziałam, że nie oddam inwestycji mojego życia w żadne inne ręce.
Czekałam na nich 1,5 roku, a od miesiąca ekipa wznosi mój dom, jak dotąd wszystko co w powyższej rekomendacji jest napisane sprawdza się w 100%.
Jak już skończą - to jeszcze potwierdzę ale czuję, że to będzie tylko formalność.

edit. 
SSO skończony!! wszystko super!!! 
Ekipa warta każdej złotówki. Organizacja pracy, sprzęt, tempo ,CZYSTOŚĆ, pracowitość, komunikacja - wszystko wzorowo.
Każdemu życzę takiej ekipy - z nimi budowa, to przyjemność i spokojny sen - bezcenne :smile:

----------


## iwan89

Cześć, poleci ktoś dokładnego murarza z rejonów Trójmiasta, do wymurowania komina systemowego? Szukam takiego który takie kominy stawiał nie raz.

----------


## tuya

> Witam
> Mam pytanko, czy ktos ma jekies doswiadczenia z firma ABIKON
> http://abikon.com/
> Jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy budowlanej! dziekuje za info


Słyszałam dużo dobrego, budowali u znajomego w 2015 i było wszystko super.
Również chcieliśmy skorzystać i  zrobili nam wycenę, ale niestety nie nasz lewel cenowy  :jaw drop:

----------


## paula6331

Szczerze polecam firmę* AR BUD* Adam Reńkas Usługi remontowo-wykończeniowe (Tel. 516862511).
Prowadzili wszystkie prace wykończeniowe w naszym nowym domu. 
Niesamowicie precyzyjni i zorganizowani.
Ogromne doświadczenie, bardzo komunikatywni ludzie, którzy doradzą lub odradzą w razie potrzeby   :yes: 
Gorąco polecam współpracę.

----------


## aisa87

Serdecznie polecamy BRACI GURSKICH (783 903 130)! 
Wykonują wykończenie wnętrz na najwyższym poziomie. 
Dokładni, uczciwi i są bardzo czystą ekipą, zostawiają po sobie zaskakująco piękny porządeczek! 

A. i P. Wiktorscy

----------


## aisa87

Elewacja - p. ADAM LIS (691 951 972) - serdecznie polecamy! 
Panowie wykonują swoją pracę na najwyższym poziomie, bardzo starannie i solidnie. 
My jesteśmy zachwyceni. 

A. i P. Wiktorscy

----------


## JKK12

> Witam
> 
> Pragnę gorąco polecić tynkarza.
> P. Krasowski tel. 513 331 933 z Rumi wykonywał w naszym nowo budowanym domu (Żukowo) tynki gipsowo-wapienne (utwardzane). Ściany gładziutkie, równiutkie, w zasadzie nie ma potrzeby cekolowania. Na budowie czysto, schludnie, powstałe odpady zostały spakowane i złożone we jednym wskazanym miejscu. Każde zadane przez mnie pytanie dot. tynków było potraktowane poważnie i uzyskałam na nie odpowiedź.
> Jeszcze raz polecam, dziękuję za wspaniałą współpracę,
> Anna Glasa


No ja niestety nie mogę polecić. Co do jakości pracy nie mogę się wypowiadać bo do wykonania nie doszło. Najpierw pan pobrał zaliczkę, potem dwukrotnie przekładał terminy a podczas obmiaru podwyższył cenę pod pretekstem, że sufit jest na wysokości powyżej 3 metry (3,10m). Byłem nawet skłonny się zgodzić ale powiedziałem, że to ostatnia zmiana warunków na jaką się godzę. Na co pan Krasowski stwierdził, że w takim razie rezygnuje. Ocenę pzostawiam czytającym. Zalecam dużą ostrożność jeśli chodzi o umowy z tym panem.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Nie chcę zbyt wiele czasu tracić na sprostowanie tego kłamliwego postu powyżej więc w kilku słowach:

Nie zaliczka a 500 zł na wstępną rezerwacje terminu i zawsze zaznaczam, że termin może ulec przesunięciu z mojej strony jak i ze strony inwestora(w tym przypadku to inwestor przesunął termin ze względu na opóźnienie które miał wybrany przez niego elektryk. 
Podczas rozmowy telefonicznej zawsze podaję cenę za m/2 dla standardowego domu, nie jestem w stanie przez telefon dopytać o wszystkie szczegóły takie jak wysokości,antresole czy inne utrudnienia. Wycenę na budowie staram się zrobić przed rezerwacją terminu ale tutaj inwestor nie miał czasu się spotkać...
Na miesiąc przed planowanym rozpoczęciem prac w końcu doprosiłem się o spotkanie, pan od samego początku był wrogo nastawiony ale uznałem że ma gorszy dzień, wykonałem pomiary a na informację że będzie trzeba dopłacić 1500 zł(do całości sumy) ze względu na tynkowanie z rusztowań (dom parterowy więc w każdym pomieszczeniu to samo) wybuchł agresją i zaczął na mnie krzyczeć i się odgrażać. Podziękowałem za współpracę i wyszedłem. 500 zł zwróciłem tego samego dnia. 

Podczas tych wielu lat kiedy wykonywałem tynki, tylko dwa razy poprosiłem o dopłatę do tego co było w umowie ze względu na pogrubienia, więc jasno można wywnioskować, że to co jest w umowie jest niezmienne.

Tynkowaliśmy dom jego sąsiadki która była bardzo zadowolona więc domyślam się, że chce się teraz zemścić bo jednak nie może znaleźć wykonawcy na tynki wapienno-gipsowe.

----------


## WierLang

Kończąc budowę mogę szczerze polecić ekipy, które wywiązały się że swoich zleceń niemalże perfekcyjnie. Bez zastrzeżeń, bez reklamacji, bez problemów i przed wszystkim perfekcyjnie wykonana praca. 
Ekipa od dachu to DARDACH Dariusz Zieliński tel.692379961
Ekipa od Elewacji to CherBud- Piotr Waligóra  tel.502942798
Ekipa od CO i Wód Kan- WodBud tel. 605566790

Polecam i pozdrawiam ekipy i życzę wszystkim przyszłym inwestorom takich ekip i braku problemów. 
WOJTEK.

----------


## ciastosz

Cześć,

Wiem, że Biała Lista to nie jest miejsce do tego typu pytań, ale Grupa Trójmiasto wydaje się wymarła. Poszukuję kierownika budowy z uprawnieniami bez ograniczeń - z tego tytułu Pan Tomasz Pożarowszczyk odpada.

Rejon: Gdynia. 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## kowalska1991

Witam wszystkich,
ja chciałabym polecić z pełną odpowiedzialnością Pana Rafała Nowak z Żukowa, buduje mi dom, aktualnie mamy konstrukcję, jest to bardzo solidna firma, wszyscy znajomi i rodzina są pod wrażeniem tempa prac a także przede wszystkim jakości ich wykonania. Pan Rafał zawsze odpowie na wszystkie nurtujące mnie pytania, a mieliśmy ich z mężem bardzo dużo, w końcu to nasz pierwszy dom. już umówiliśmy się również na wykonanie dachu. W razie czego zostawiam numer do Pana Rafała 500 565 820

----------


## aprilka1000

> Witam wszystkich,
> ja chciałabym polecić z pełną odpowiedzialnością Pana Rafała Nowak z Żukowa, buduje mi dom, aktualnie mamy konstrukcję, jest to bardzo solidna firma, wszyscy znajomi i rodzina są pod wrażeniem tempa prac a także przede wszystkim jakości ich wykonania. Pan Rafał zawsze odpowie na wszystkie nurtujące mnie pytania, a mieliśmy ich z mężem bardzo dużo, w końcu to nasz pierwszy dom. już umówiliśmy się również na wykonanie dachu. W razie czego zostawiam numer do Pana Rafała 500 565 820





Kiepska auto-reklama pierwszy wpis zaraz po rejestracji 28.10 
Takich opinii dosłownie prawie identycznych z tym numerem jest sporo na forum . Odrazu widać

----------


## aprilka1000

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów 
> Kiedy szukaliśmy z mężem firmy która miała budować nasz dom, rzucił nam się w oczy baner firmy budowlanej Jarbud przy głównej ulicy w Żukowie . Niestety nic o tej firmie nie słyszeliśmy więc popytaliśmy, poszukaliśmy informacji w  internecie i tak trafiliśmy tu. Postanowiliśmy umówić się na spotkanie z Panem  Rafałem Nowak. Spotkanie muszę przyznać bardzo rzeczowe, sympatyczne i konkretne, objechaliśmy z Panem Rafałem kilka budowanych przez niego domów. Po kilku innych rozmowach, decyzja padła na Jarbud. I wiecie co? To była dobra decyzja. W tej chwili kończą nam kłaść dachówkę i jesteśmy w trakcie dogadywania robót wewnętrznych.  Serdecznie polecam, można ich znaleźć na fb.


I kolejny długo nie trzeba szukać 
Rejestracja i podobny wpis na te sama jedna firmę ?

----------


## Fioloxxx

Projektant wnętrz - zdecydowanie polecam współpracę z Panią Hanią Duszyńską!  Profesjonalne podejście do klienta a także przystępne ceny. Projekt domu wyszedł super. 
Pracuje głównie z Klientami z Trójmiasta, ale trzeba się umawiać przynajmniej 2 miesiące wcześniej.

(Translated by Google) Professional approach to the client as well as affordable prices. The house plan came out great. I definitely recommend working with Ms Hania Duszyńska!


Namiary: 502 356 701

----------


## RCI

Iniekcja - poszukuję (szukałem tu za pomocą lupki) polecanego wykonawcę osuszania metodą iniekcji krystalicznej. Kupiłem dom 1980 rok do generalnego remontu i przebudowy.

----------


## Qbkens

Witam, szukam konstruktora/projektanta specjalizującego się w fundamentach

----------


## Brokson

Witam, 

To mój pierwszy post na forum ale skorzystałem sporo na sugestiach z postów poprzednich dlatego chciałbym też pochwalić ekipy które sprawdziły się u mnie na budowie (okolice Pruszcza Gdańskiego). Budowa jest na etapie SSZ bez elewacji także wymienię ekipy do tego momentu (dodam jeszcze moją prywatną ocenę w szkolnej skali), a więc tak:


- Ekipa SSO + więźba i deskowanie - Marian Zielke - 602 716 501 - 6

Znakomita ekipa, wszystko od A do Z zrobione profesjonalnie i równo. Wszyscy fachowcy później byli pod wrażeniem tej pracy. Dodatkowo mieliśmy kilka zmian podczas budowy i ekipa bez żadnych problemów sobie z nimi poradziła. Z czystym sumieniem polecam każdemu, ekipa jak los na loterii. Konstrukcja dachu to majstersztyk.

- Dekarz - Dardach Dariusz Zieliński - 692 379 961 - 5

Profesjonalna robota. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić, od p. Dariusza uzyskałem sporo dodatkowych porad, jest to fachowiec najwyższej klasy.

- Okna - Megabud Gdańsk https://megabud.krishome.pl/ - 5 

Wszystko ok, bardzo dobry kontakt i profesjonalne wykonanie. Był jeden problem z obudową rolety, który szybko został naprawiony.

- Hydraulika - DAKO - 608 722 696 - 5

Porządna robota, znakomity kontakt z p. Michałem i p. Danielem, sporo dodatkowych wskazówek i wiedzy nabyłem podczas realizacji.

- Elektryk - Tutaj muszę potwierdzić, że mogę upublicznić dane i nr telefonu także na razie nie będę się rozpisywał.

- Rekuperacja - Almati - 608 504 238 - 5

Przyjechali, zrobili, wszystko równo. Dodatkowo też zrobili mi rurę do okapu na poddasze i podzielili się masą pozytecznych wskazówek odnośnie rekuperacji. Tutaj również nie można się do niczego przyczepić.

- Wylewki - Janusz Pulkowski - 502 656 698 - 5

Wszystko zrobione tak jak uzgodnilismy, co do milimetra. Jestem bardzo zadowolony.

- Projekt instalacji i wnętrz - 4Rooms Studio - 608 455 902 https://4rooms-studio.pl/  - 6++++!

Na koniec absolutny hit, dziewczyny ułożyły wszystko tak, że poszło jak po sznurku, wszystkie instalacje perfekcyjnie rozpisane (włącznie z wysokością posadzek!), dziesiątki rzeczy o których bym nie pomyślał lub zapomniał przy budowie. Do tego fantastyczny kontakt i nietuzinkowe pomysły przy planowaniu wnętrz. Polecam z pełną odpowiedzialnością, jeśli ktoś wątpi że warto polecam spróbować to jest zupełnie inne doświadczenie niż organizacja domu przez zwykłego śmiertelnika  :smile:  


Warto zaznaczyć. że organizowałem ekipy sporo wczesniej niż ruszała budowa. Co istotne równo z architektem do adaptacji projektu skontaktowałem się z projektantkami wnętrz co okazało się dobre bo w innym wypadku nie załapałbym się na termin (z tego co wiem dziewczyny są dość mocno oblegane)  :smile:  

Jeśli ktoś chciałby wiedzieć coś więcej, zapraszam do kontaktu, chętnie podzielę się wiedzą którą nabyłem przez ostatnie dwa lata  :smile:  Mam też zdjęcia realizacji  :smile:

----------


## Bobbudowniczy1981

> Kończąc budowę mogę szczerze polecić ekipy, które wywiązały się że swoich zleceń niemalże perfekcyjnie. Bez zastrzeżeń, bez reklamacji, bez problemów i przed wszystkim perfekcyjnie wykonana praca. 
> Ekipa od dachu to DARDACH Dariusz Zieliński tel.692379961
> Ekipa od Elewacji to CherBud- Piotr Waligóra  tel.502942798
> Ekipa od CO i Wód Kan- WodBud tel. 605566790
> 
> Polecam i pozdrawiam ekipy i życzę wszystkim przyszłym inwestorom takich ekip i braku problemów. 
> WOJTEK.


No jak Pan poleca WODBUD  to musiał Pan mieć sporo szcześcia bo mi robili podłogówkę i się zmyli pod koniec.Własciciel psychicznie chory.Do dzisiaj inni fachowcy szukają problemu z podłogówką.Walcze już prawie rok i dalej problemy.Nawet serwisant z Vailanta którego wysłali do podbicia reklamacji stwierdził że coś tu jest "nachrzanione" też stwierdził że temepratura wyjscia wody do ogrzewania była ustawiona na maksa czego nigdy się nie robi przy tego typu rozprowadzeniach jaki mi zrobili.Ja mam na myśli WodBud z Żukowa Kleina itd.Przytocze rozmowę z włascicielem "odpierdol się Pan ode mnie"

----------


## Bobbudowniczy1981

> Witam wszystkich,
> ja chciałabym polecić z pełną odpowiedzialnością Pana Rafała Nowak z Żukowa, buduje mi dom, aktualnie mamy konstrukcję, jest to bardzo solidna firma, wszyscy znajomi i rodzina są pod wrażeniem tempa prac a także przede wszystkim jakości ich wykonania. Pan Rafał zawsze odpowie na wszystkie nurtujące mnie pytania, a mieliśmy ich z mężem bardzo dużo, w końcu to nasz pierwszy dom. już umówiliśmy się również na wykonanie dachu. W razie czego zostawiam numer do Pana Rafała 500 565 820



Proszę już przestać z tą ukrytą reklamą.To tak razi po oczach że może wręcz odstraszać potencjalnych klientów.Ja z pewnością nie skorzystał bym z usług takiego "cwaniaka"

----------


## Skandalistka

> Ta opinia sprzed lat właściwie zdecydowała o moim wyborze. Jednak pofatygowałam się i byłam na kilku budowach Pana Karola, rozmawiałam też z inwestorami i tylko utwierdziłam się, że to dobry kierunek  Odwiedziłam też stronę barzowski.pl - nie rozczarowałam się. A na spotkaniu Pan Karol dosłownie skradł moje serce! Takich ludzi już praktycznie się nie spotyka. Wiedziałam, że nie oddam inwestycji mojego życia w żadne inne ręce.
> Czekałam na nich 1,5 roku, a od miesiąca ekipa wznosi mój dom, jak dotąd wszystko co w powyższej rekomendacji jest napisane sprawdza się w 100%.
> Jak już skończą - to jeszcze potwierdzę ale czuję, że to będzie tylko formalność.
> 
> edit. 
> SSO skończony!! wszystko super!!! 
> Ekipa warta każdej złotówki. Organizacja pracy, sprzęt, tempo ,CZYSTOŚĆ, pracowitość, komunikacja - wszystko wzorowo.
> Każdemu życzę takiej ekipy - z nimi budowa, to przyjemność i spokojny sen - bezcenne
> 
> Załącznik 448987


Fajnie, że ktoś jest zadowolony. Rozmowa z właścicielem firmy była fajna, potwierdzam.Natomiast w naszym przypadku nawet do wycen nigdy nie doszło, za każdą rozmową prosił o wysłanie projektu na email ze strony i na tym koniec, cisza, brak wycen, brak współpracy, nada Jak ktoś lubi i ma czas to może się uganiać za firmą.

----------


## Treugeber

> Fajnie, że ktoś jest zadowolony. Rozmowa z właścicielem firmy była fajna, potwierdzam.Natomiast w naszym przypadku nawet do wycen nigdy nie doszło, za każdą rozmową prosił o wysłanie projektu na email ze strony i na tym koniec, cisza, brak wycen, brak współpracy, nada Jak ktoś lubi i ma czas to może się uganiać za firmą.


Potwierdzam, w naszym przypadku dokładnie to samo. Co prawda w końcu stwierdził, że nie ma czasu na kolejne zlecenie i odesłał do zaprzyjaźnionego wykonawcy, ale ten z kolei złożył ofertę na wykonanie stanu surowego ponad DWUKROTNIE wyższą niż jakakolwiek oferta, którą kiedykolwiek nam złożono, więc dałem sobie spokój. 

Najwyraźniej ma tyle zleceń, że nie może się opędzić. 

A ten jego przyjaciel to najpewniej czeka tylko na kolejnego jelenia..

Z pozdrowieniem,
T.

----------


## Kłosowo

> Jako że jestem już bliżej końca z budową domu to chciałbym się odwdzięczyć i podziękować większości ekip jakie gościłem na budowie. Zacznę może od początku:
> *SSO*: Pan Jacek Szymichowski tel.506051021
> Każdemu życzę budowy z Panem Jackiem. Zadbał o dosłownie wszystko. Nigdy niczego nie odmówił. To co przeczytałem na jego temat w tym temacie to 100% prawda. Żadnych zaliczek, wysyła fakturę dopiero po zakończonym etapie. Robił u mnie cały SSO wraz z więźba. Wszystko tak jak w projekcie a nawet wprowadził kilka zmian za które bardzo dziękuję.
> *Kier. Budowy*: Pan Tomasz Pożarowszczyk tel. 502-723-754 
> Był kiedy miał być. Zawsze pod telefonem. Zna się na rzeczy i często wyłapuje buble na projekcie. Na dodatek cenowo normalnie, nie liczy sobie nic za przyjazd, gdy coś się dzieje dzwoni. Polecam
> *Okna*: MegaBud Gdańsk
> Brałem u nich wszystkie okna, rolety, brame garażowa i drzwi wejściowe. Montaż trochę się opóźnił ale podobno trafiłem w najgorszy okres. Był problem z jedną roleta ale wszystko naprawione po kontakcie z biurem. Mimo tego i tak polecam.
> *Elektryka*: Artur z ProgresElectric  http://www.progresselectric.pl 
> Ktoś tu kiedyś pisał że z układania kabli zrobili sztukę i to 100% prawda. Wszystko do lasera, każdy narożnik podkuty. Dużo też propozycji z ich strony. Mieli u mnie trochę ciężko bo instalacja inteligentna i poszło kilometry kabli. Ale chłopaki dali radę. Tynkarz był zadowolony. Oprócz położenia kabli robili mi również przyłącze jak i tymczasową skrzynkę. A niedawno całą szafę wraz z skrosowaniem kabli i montaż gniazdek/wyłączników. Zawsze pod telefonem i gdy trzeba przyjedzie na budowę.
> ...



Niestety Panowie Mięccy na mnie się wypieli- znaleźli większą robotę i po czasie, jak sam zadzwoniłem powiedzieli, że rezygnują

----------


## Kłosowo

Czy ktoś współpracował z danielem gaffką z bojana?
Wiem, że to nie miejsce na to ale potrzebuję szybko opinii na jego temat.

Co do niusów wyżej to opis:
_"Hydraulika: Pan Tomek tel 798-198-919
Tomek robił u mnie całe wod-kan i ogrzewanie podłogowe. O Panie Tomku to powinienem nowy temat napisać na tym forum. Każdemu życzę takiego fachowca na budowie. Używa najlepszych materiałów, które są płatne dopiero jak przyjadą na budowę. Za każdy etap rozliczaliśmy się po skończonej i sprawdzonej robocie np sprawdzeniu szczelności itp. O tego fachowca w ogóle się nie bałem. Wie co robi i robi to najlepiej. Zawsze wszystko wytłumaczył (dziękuję za rysunek jak działa cyrkulacja) i za pomoc gdy trzeba było przerobić jedno podejście wody."
_
*JAK NAJBARDZIEJ POTWIERDZAM i POLECAM!

Słowny, solidny, odbiera telefony i zawsze pomaga- chociaż jest zawalony robotą.*

----------


## Marta Wróblewska

Dzień dobry. 
Na tym forum znalazłam Pana Jarka którego chcę bardzo polecić. Stan SSO mamy ukończony z Jarbud Jarosław Pranczk tel: 504-199-182
Dzięki super współpracy i dużym doświadczeniu pana Jarka przeszliśmy przez ten etap bez stresu. 
Ekipa bardzo pracowita. Ściany równe. Porządek na budowie. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących Marta Wróblewska

----------


## Krzsiek85

Witam,
czy jest ktoś w stanie polecić kogoś z okolic Żukowa/Kartuz/Kościerzyny do wykonania gładzi w nowo wybudowanym budynku?

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof

----------


## Rafaello1985

Dzień dobry,
Chciałbym polecić firmę J5, panowie mają dwie ekipy, tel 791556197 pan Kamil

Wykonali ocieplenie wełną, stelaże, płyty karton gips, sufity podwieszane, szpachlowanie i malowanie

Druga ekipa wykończyła nam pięknie łazienki, ułożyła podłogi z listwami, była opcja wstawienia drzwi ale tu mieliśmy już montaż od sprzedawcy drzwi.

Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, wszystko zrobione dokładnie, w terminie i w bardzo dobrych cenach

Panowie nie brali żadnych zaliczek, zawsze odbierali telefon odpowiadając szczegółowo na wszystkie moje pytania.

Polecam.

----------


## pablo3z

Dla szpachlowania natryskowego mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić Panów z firmy *AR BUD Adam Reńkas* _- tel. 516 862 511_. Musiałem trochę poryć w tynkach i pozaklejać później bruzdy, które oczywiście były raczej widoczne. Po wykonaniu przez Panów szpachlowania nie pozostał ślad po mojej rzeźbie  :smile:  Szybko, sprawnie, ładnie i gładko.

Link do Panoramy firm

----------


## Seifert

A ja polecam Vikinger Domy z pomorskiego. Co do cen to raczej średnia półka (90k za SSO dom 200 metrów), ale przynajmniej zrobione szybko i porządnie bez ściemniania i cwaniactwa. Taki trochę zachodni standard w naszym pięknym kraju  :big tongue: . Numeru telefonu niestety nie posiadam, ale mam maila: [email protected]

----------


## lucky-luck

Jeśli szukalibyście konkretnego rzeczoznawcy majątkowego to polecam https://koralewska.pl/
Miałem okazję skorzystać i nie mam zarzutów  :wink:

----------


## budowa.domu

Szukam opinii na temat firmy BUD BAU ewentualnie Pana M.Kędzierskiego.
Miał ktoś do czynienia z tym wykonawcą i mógłby się podzielić opinią?
W internecie, na forum - nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć

----------


## mateusz.morwa

Witam wszystkich budujących i zaczynających budowę. 
Ja jestem na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego. Udało się przebrnąć. Bez większych ekscesów  :smile: 
 Skorzystałem z kilku poleceń fachowców i chętnie dołączę się do tych poleceń, bo naprawdę  warto. 
Nie będzie ich za dużo, ale tylko te konkretne osoby, które dają z siebie 100% i dla mnie pełną satysfakcję. 
Budowa domu- Firma Zielke tel. 602 716 501
Dekarz-Dardach Dariusz Zieliński- 692379961
Elewacja- Janusz Mielewczyk- 601076465
Posadzki- Adrian- 504198761

  Z czystym sumieniem polecam bo można spać spokojnie. 

Pozdrawiam
Mateusz  :smile:

----------


## Ika7ika7

Witam
Czy ktos moze polecic uczciwego, sprawdzonego, architekta wnetrz ?  Nie artyste po ASP ale inzyniera architekta z architektury wnetrz. Robie remont duzego domu. Zmieniam ustawienia scian. Potrzebuje projekt techniczy, przylaczy, elektryki, i projektu wnetrz.

----------


## Czarny_Wodzu

> Witam
> Czy ktos moze polecic uczciwego, sprawdzonego, architekta wnetrz ?  Nie artyste po ASP ale inzyniera architekta z architektury wnetrz. Robie remont duzego domu. Zmieniam ustawienia scian. Potrzebuje projekt techniczy, przylaczy, elektryki, i projektu wnetrz.


Cześć, z tego co rozumiem, to jest to forum do polecania wykonawców a nie dział ogłoszeń gdzie szukamy wykonawców :smile:   Ale, że jesteś w potrzebie to spróbuję pomóc :smile:  Dostajesz nie jednego architekta a nawet dwóch:

https://domy-projekt.pl/

Pan Maciej robił u mnie modyfikacje domu od strony konstrukcyjnej natomiast Pani Maja zajmuje się projektowaniem wnętrz. Bez problemu zrobią Ci projekty techniczne przyłącz.. W rozmowie możesz powołać się na "Marcina z Przyjaźni"  :smile:

----------


## Ika7ika7

[QUOTE=kol;953833]Na 100 % mogę polecić stolarza - jak do tej pory wszystkie meble jakie mam są jego roboty, aktualnie czekam na łazienkę. jak zwykle terminy przesuwane, ale co do jakości i wykonania bez zastrzeżeń.
Pan o dkominków też warty polecenia. Wolno ale starannie.

Jeżeli ktoś chce telefon, to podam na privie.[
Czy mozna peoaic o zdjecia mebli zrobionych przez polecanego wykonwce

----------


## Clunck

Witam,

Mam do polecenia fachowców od kładzenia tynków gipsowych.

Pan Radosław, firma rodzinna z Rumii, tel. 513 331 933.

Gips maszynowy alfa od Doliny Nidy na domu 250m2 położyli w 10 dni, przy czym 10 dzień to odbiór robót i jakieś drobne poprawki.

Oprócz tego, że sprawnie się uwinęli, to jakość prac na wysokim poziomie - Kierownik robót zadowolony :smile: 

Dobry kontakt, wszystko przebiegło gładko i bez żadnych komplikacji.

Miesiąc przed terminem rozpoczęcia zlecenia potrzebowałem wytynkować czołową ścianę w garażu - nie było problemu. Zjawili się we wcześniej określonym terminie, położyli tynk i jeszcze dali znać, że gotowe :smile: 

Jeśli jesteście na etapie tynków, to 100% polecam tych Wykonawców.

Pozdr,

PJ

----------

